# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Japon, explosion dans une centrale nuclaire

## rotsilaina

Bonjour,

Suite au sisme qui avait frapp le Japon, le pays est au bord d'une catastrophe cologique. (article)




> Une explosion et une fuite radioactive se sont produites samedi  la centrale nuclaire japonaise de Daiichi, o le toit d'un des racteurs s'est effondr, au lendemain du sisme qui a fait au moins 1.300 morts dans le nord-est de l'archipel.


HOMMAGE AUX PEUPLES JAPONNAIS.

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut,

Il n'y a pas que ce pays qui soit menac, bien que nos amis Japonais soient en premire ligne.
Le combustible utilis, le MOX, est apparemment un des plus crades qui soit. En plus, on peut faire "Cocorico !", car c'est une spcialit Francaise ... vive nos produits du terroir !  ::france:: 

Ils inondent les racteurs avec de l'eau de mer, et mon petit doigt me dit que toute cette belle eau bien charge s'en retourne gentiment dans les vastes ocans.
Il n'y a jamais plus que 2 ou 3 (je ne sais plus) couvercle de cocotte minute radioactive qui ont saut, et - comme c'est amusant - on nous annonce que ce n'est rien d'autre que de la gentille vapeur d'eau (grosso modo).
Youpi.
Je suis trs enthousiaste.
 ::?: 

Encore un petit effort, et on aura le droit a la mme falsification que celle qui nous a donn le nuage radioactif de Tchernoubilou qui contourne magiquement nos frontires.

Comme disait l'autre: "Tout va bien, je vais bien, je suis gai, tout me plait...".

----------


## Gnoce

C'est pas comme si ils n'taient pas au courant que le Japon est soumis  des risques de sismes ... Une centrale nuclaire en plus...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Le combustible utilis, le MOX, est apparemment un des plus crades qui soit.


En quoi le plutonium est plus ou moins crade que l'uranium?




> En plus, on peut faire "Cocorico !", car c'est une spcialit Francaise ... vive nos produits du terroir !


Oublie pas de rajouter la Suisse, la Belgique et l'Allemagne dans la liste  ::roll:: 
Et les USA qui (je crois) sont en train de construire un.




> Ils inondent les racteurs avec de l'eau de mer, et mon petit doigt me dit que toute cette belle eau bien charge s'en retourne gentiment dans les vastes ocans.


On inonde jamais directement le racteur, mais ce qu'il y a autour.




> Encore un petit effort, et on aura le droit a la mme falsification que celle qui nous a donn le nuage radioactif de Tchernoubilou qui contourne magiquement nos frontires.


On a beaucoup exager les consquences de Tchernobyl  l'poque. Rtrospectivement, on aurait trs probablement mme pas du vacuer Pripyat'. Mais que veux-tu c'tait le premier (et on va esprer le dernier) accident d'une telle ampleur.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est pas comme si ils n'taient pas au courant que le Japon est soumis  des risques de sismes ... Une centrale nuclaire en plus...


Bah videmment qu'ils sont au courant, mais ils avaient pas des masses le choix pour assurer leur indpendance nergtique.

Le problme c'est que le rseau lectrique a t bousill et les gnrateur diesel ont foir au bout d'un moment.  ::?:

----------


## Gnoce

> Bah videmment qu'ils sont au courant, mais ils avaient pas des masses le choix pour assurer leur indpendance nergtique.
> 
> Le problme c'est que le rseau lectrique a t bousill et les gnrateur diesel ont foir au bout d'un moment.


Ce que je dit c'est qu'ils auraient pu la construire plus rsistante, tous les buildings ne sont pas tomb que je sache?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ce que je dit c'est qu'ils auraient pu la construire plus rsistante, tous les buildings ne sont pas tomb que je sache?


Le problme est pas l. 
Quand le tremblement de terre est arriv, les racteurs ont t shutdown en urgence ("scram"). Le truc c'est qu'un racteur, mme arrt, a besoin d'tre refroidi pour vacuer la chaleur de la dsintgration. Donc t'as besoin d'une source d'nergie externe pour a, soit  partir d'une centrale lectrique conventionnelle, soit avec des gnrateurs diesel annexe disponibles sur site. Les premiers taient HS, les seconds ont foir avec le tsunami.

----------


## Paenitentia

Les centrales japonaises ont toutes t construite pour rsister au moins  une magnitude de 7 RI. L, le sisme tait de 8.9 RI, ce qui en fait *un des cinq plus gros sisme jamais relev*.

L'homme fait des trucs vraiment super et bien. Cependant, la technique a des fois ses limites.

----------


## Sunchaser

> En quoi le plutonium est plus ou moins crade que l'uranium?


Effectivement, j'aurais du tre plus prcautionneux dans ce que je disais. Je n'en sais pas grand chose, mis a part deux ou trois choses lues par ci par la et qui ont tendance a pousser mon inquitude, mais j'avoue que ce ne sont surement pas toutes des sources objectives (comme le Rseau Sortir du Nuclaire,etc).Effectivement.Dsol.




> On inonde jamais directement le racteur, mais ce qu'il y a autour.


Ca va pas me pousser a penser que c'est beaucoup mieux, tout juste un peu moins pire. Mais je n'y connais rien, et je suis "pessimiste" par nature.
(pessimiste n'est pas le bon, mais je ne sais comment me dcrire)




> On a beaucoup exager les consquences de Tchernobyl  l'poque. Rtrospectivement, on aurait trs probablement mme pas du vacuer Pripyat'.


Intressant.
Je n'y connais rien (dj dit je sais je me rpte, ca doit tre l'ge)
Une source ? Si possible, pour que je m'instruise... je suis mortellement curieux de tout.




> Mais que veux-tu c'tait le premier (et on va esprer le dernier) accident d'une telle ampleur.


Esprons, c'est clair.

----------


## bizet

> Le problme est pas l. 
> Quand le tremblement de terre est arriv, les racteurs ont t shutdown en urgence ("scram"). Le truc c'est qu'un racteur, mme arrt, a besoin d'tre refroidi pour vacuer la chaleur de la dsintgration. Donc t'as besoin d'une source d'nergie externe pour a, soit  partir d'une centrale lectrique conventionnelle, soit avec des gnrateurs diesel annexe disponibles sur site. Les premiers taient HS, les seconds ont apparemment foir quelques heures plus tard.


Pour tre plus prcis, comme tu le dis trs bien, suite au seisme, toutes les centrales ont t arrtes et les moteurs diesels lancs pour activer le systme de refroidissement.
Il semblerait par contre que les moteurs diesels aient t inonds par le tsunami arrtant alors le systme de refroidissement. Inondation qui n'avait pas t anticipe.

----------


## Gnoce

> Le problme est pas l. 
> Quand le tremblement de terre est arriv, les racteurs ont t shutdown en urgence ("scram"). Le truc c'est qu'un racteur, mme arrt, a besoin d'tre refroidi pour vacuer la chaleur de la dsintgration. Donc t'as besoin d'une source d'nergie externe pour a, soit  partir d'une centrale lectrique conventionnelle, soit avec des gnrateurs diesel annexe disponibles sur site.


Autant pour moi, j'ai lu trop vite, je pensais que le toit tait tomb suite au sisme.




> Les premiers taient HS, les seconds ont apparemment foir quelques heures plus tard.





> Il semblerait par contre que les moteurs diesels aient t inonds par le tsunami arrtant alors le systme de refroidissement. Inondation qui n'avait pas t anticipe.


Erreur humaine au final donc?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Il semblerait par contre que les moteurs diesels aient t inonds par le tsunami arrtant alors le systme de refroidissement. Inondation qui n'avait pas t anticipe.


Oui, effectivement, ta news est plus rcente  ::P: 
C'est le tsunami qui a flood les gnrateurs.

----------


## Jidefix

Moi ce qui me fait rire c'est que la page Wikipedia de la centrale parle dj au pass de tout a alors qu'on ne sait mme pas encore trop ce qui s'est produit dans le dtail (disons que la version officielle change rgulirement)

----------


## Loceka

> Envoy par bizet 
> Il semblerait par contre que les moteurs diesels aient t inonds par le tsunami arrtant alors le systme de refroidissement. Inondation qui n'avait pas t anticipe.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Erreur humaine au final donc?


Tu veux dire qu'une catastrophe naturelle est une erreur humaine ?
J'ai du mal  comprendre ta logique...

Ou alors le fait de ne pas anticiper une catastrophe naturelle serait une erreur humaine ?
Dans ce cas permets-moi de te rappellera que la cartomancie et la mtorologie ne sont pas des sciences exactes...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Effectivement, j'aurais du tre plus prcautionneux dans ce que je disais. Je n'en sais pas grand chose, mis a part deux ou trois choses lues par ci par la et qui ont tendance a pousser mon inquitude, mais j'avoue que ce ne sont surement pas toutes des sources objectives (comme le Rseau Sortir du Nuclaire,etc).Effectivement.Dsol.


Pas de problme  :;): 
Disons que le MOX est souvent consider plus "crade" parce qu'il incorpore du plutonium militaire. 




> Ca va pas me pousser a penser que c'est beaucoup mieux, tout juste un peu moins pire. Mais je n'y connais rien, et je suis "pessimiste" par nature.


Ben dis-toi que toute l'histoire de l'humanit est une succession de crises qu'elle a appris plus ou moins bien  surmonter. Depuis la 1ere crise du nolithique (-90% de la population mondiale quand mme) jusqu' nos jours  :;): 




> Une source ? Si possible, pour que je m'instruise... je suis mortellement curieux de tout.


Il y a eu une enqute aprs Tchernobyl. Les effets en ont t certes dangereux, mais le nombre de morts a finalement t assez faible. La preuve indirecte c'est que la zone vacue s'est transforme en une vaste rserve naturelle sans trop de traces de mutations. videmment, t'as un fond de radioactivit rsiduel.

----------


## JeitEmgie

> En quoi le plutonium est plus ou moins crade que l'uranium?


Il est chimiquement extrmement toxique, se fixe sur le foie et les os, seuls 10% des quantits absorbes tant limines naturellement et sa demi-vie biologique est de 20 ans pour le foie et 50 ans pour les os.
Sa voie d'entre la plus dangereuse est par les poumons (il passe trs peu par la peau), c'est pourquoi les explosions de centrale sont trs redoutes pour leurs effets arosols.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Il est chimiquement extrmement toxique, se fixe sur le foie et les os, seuls 10% des quantits absorbes tant limines naturellement et sa demi-vie biologique est de 20 ans pour le foie et 50 ans pour les os.


Et? L'uranium aussi (cf. l'uranium appauvri et ses consquences). D'ailleurs surprise, tous les mtaux lourds sont toxiques, tout seuls ou en sels. Genre le plomb, par exemple. Ou le thallium. Ou... bon je vais pas rciter tout le bas de la table priodique  :;):

----------


## kuranes

> Ce que je dit c'est qu'ils auraient pu la construire plus rsistante, tous les buildings ne sont pas tomb que je sache?


J'essaie de me rappeler ce qu'avait dit une de mes amies (qui bosse dans le nuclaire).
Le calcul lors de la conception de la centrale se base sur la la moyenne des magnitudes habituelles du pays, puis on rajoute 10%.
Donc par exemple, l les centrales pouvaient supporter sans problme 8,5. Et manque de bol, on est  8,9...

10% peuvent sembler peu, mais il ne faut pas oublier que c'est du facteur 10. En gros, 10x plus gros que les seismes habituels du japon.

Un gros manque de bol, donc.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> 10% peuvent sembler peu, mais il ne faut pas oublier que c'est du facteur 10. En gros, 10x plus gros que les seismes habituels du japon.
> 
> Un gros manque de bol, donc.


Le btiment a tenu de toute faon. C'est le tsunami qui est venu noyer les gnrateurs diesel de secours qui est en train de poser des problmes.

----------


## Gnoce

> Tu veux dire qu'une catastrophe naturelle est une erreur humaine ?
> J'ai du mal  comprendre ta logique...
> 
> Ou alors le fait de ne pas anticiper une catastrophe naturelle serait une erreur humaine ?
> Dans ce cas permets-moi de te rappellera que la cartomancie et la mtorologie ne sont pas des sciences exactes...


Non je veux dire que le fait qu'on n'ai pas penser que les moteurs pourrait tre inonder suite  un sisme, c'est  dire lorsqu'on a besoin d'eux, est une erreur humaine. Dj que les moteurs de refroidissement principaux taient HS...

----------


## JeitEmgie

> Et? L'uranium aussi (cf. l'uranium appauvri et ses consquences). D'ailleurs surprise, tous les mtaux lourds sont toxiques, tout seuls ou en sels. Genre le plomb, par exemple. Ou le thallium. Ou... bon je vais pas rciter tout le bas de la table priodique


la dose ltale de plutonium est en milligrammes, celle de l'uranium en grammes.

----------


## minnesota

> Il y a eu une enqute aprs Tchernobyl. Les effets en ont t certes dangereux, mais le nombre de morts a finalement t assez faible.


Un drame humain ne se mesure pas qu'en nombre de morts.  ::roll::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> la dose ltale de plutonium est en milligrammes, celle de l'uranium en grammes.


Dj, j'adore comment 500mg se transforment en "en miligrammes". a fait un demi-gramme quand mme  ::mouarf:: 

Deuximement, tu te mlange les pinceaux (encore) sur la toxicit chimique vs la quantit de matire radioactive ncessaire pour une quantit de radiation mortelle. Effectivement, le plutonium est bien plus radioactif que l'uranium (et qu'on doit donc faire tout un fromage pour le faire exploser), mais pour bouffer une dose ltale de plutonium, faut tre tellement prs de l'explosion que de toute manire on meurt d'autre chose (genre de tous les autres produits de fission).

Bref, ce qui nous intresse dans le contexte, c'est aussi (et surtout) la toxicit chimique. Et l-dessus, c'est franchement comparable.

Puis je te rappelle que la discussion de base c'tait sur U235 vs MOX. Les deux sont radioactifs, les deux sont toxiques. Alors si on peut recycler du plutonium militaire, pourquoi pas.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Un drame humain ne se mesure pas qu'en nombre de morts.


Quel rapport avec la choucroute?  ::roll::

----------


## minnesota

Ben que quand on dit des trucs comme a,




> On a beaucoup exager les consquences de Tchernobyl  l'poque. Rtrospectivement, on aurait trs probablement mme pas du vacuer Pripyat'.


faut peut-tre penser  se faire soigner.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ben que quand on dit des trucs comme a, faut peut-tre penser  se faire soigner.


Ils ont essay, mais j'tais irrcuprable  ::mouarf:: 
Plus srieusement, il faut peut-tre que tu renseignes un minimum. Parce que "OMG y a de la radiation on va tous mourir" a passait en pleine guerre froide, mais l avec pas mal de documents dclassifis, on a pass ce stade.

Mais c'est juste que  l'poque, on savait pas, donc on a appliqu le principe de prcaution (mme si le mot n'existait pas  l'poque, ou du moins n'tait pas tout aussi mdiatis que maintenant).

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce qui est tonnant pour ma part, c'est qu'un pays habitu aux risque sismiques n'aient pas su prvoir qu'un tremblement de terre tait parfois suivi d'un tsunami. 
Ils sont pourtant au fait de ca au japon normalement.

Et je pense que l'on peut vraiment parler d'erreur humaine quand tout a t calcul avec des paramtres continentaux(tremblement de terre uniquement) en oubliant que l'on tait sur une ile et que les risques viennent souvent plus de la mer la bas.

Je ne sais pas qui a prvu ca, mais imaginer que l'on parle peut etre d'une fusion nucl"aire parce que l'on a "oubli" de mettre les generateur dans un caisson a l'abri de l'eau, c'est quand mme assez "cocasse".

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ce qui est tonnant pour ma part, c'est qu'un pays habitu aux risque sismiques n'aient pas su prvoir qu'un tremblement de terre tait parfois suivi d'un tsunami. 
> Ils sont pourtant au fait de ca au japon normalement.


Il y a un _seawall_ devant l'installation (en double face aux blocs plus rcents), cf. la carte.
Mais face  une vague de 10 mtres, il a pas suffi.  ::?:

----------


## JeitEmgie

> Dj, j'adore comment 500mg se transforment en "en miligrammes". a fait un demi-gramme quand mme 
> 
> Deuximement, tu te mlange les pinceaux (encore) sur la toxicit chimique vs la quantit de matire radioactive ncessaire pour une quantit de radiation mortelle. Effectivement, le plutonium est bien plus radioactif que l'uranium (et qu'on doit donc faire tout un fromage pour le faire exploser), mais pour bouffer une dose ltale de plutonium, faut tre tellement prs de l'explosion que de toute manire on meurt d'autre chose (genre de tous les autres produits de fission).
> 
> Bref, ce qui nous intresse dans le contexte, c'est aussi (et surtout) la toxicit chimique. Et l-dessus, c'est franchement comparable.
> 
> Puis je te rappelle que la discussion de base c'tait sur U235 vs MOX. Les deux sont radioactifs, les deux sont toxiques. Alors si on peut recycler du plutonium militaire, pourquoi pas.


Le plutonium des centrales est chimiquement plus toxique que l'uranium, ce qui ne veut pas dire que l'uranium n'est pas toxique.

Et le danger principal du plutonium lors d'une explosion d'une centrale civile est sa dissmination par arosols, car la dose toxique du point de vue chimique tant beaucoup plus faible il sera dangereux dans un plus grand rayon. De plus son limination par l'organisme n'est pas du tout la mme que celle de l'uranium.
Par inhalation, il faut moins de 10mg de plutonium pour tuer contre au moins d'1 gr d'uranium.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Par inhalation, il faut moins de 10mg de plutonium pour tuer contre au moins d'1 gr d'uranium.


10 mg? C'est une blague?
Il y a des gens qui ont t exposs  bien plus que a (Hiroshima notamment et les sites d'essais nuclaire). Il en faut bien plus que a pour entraner une mort directe. Aprs il reste les consquences  long terme, mais l c'est la roulette.

En gros, dans une tude, l'inhalation de 5000 particules de 3 microns hausse de 1% la moyenne des cancers par rapport  la moyenne. Le plutonium est moins toxique que l'arsenic par exemple.

----------


## sevyc64

> On inonde jamais directement le racteur, mais ce qu'il y a autour.


La technologie utilise pour les racteurs japonais (REB, racteur  eau bouillante) fait que c'est directement le cur de racteur que l'on inonde, contrairement aux racteurs franais (REP, racteur  eau pressurise) qui possde un double circuit d'eau.

Pour rsumer un peu ce qui s'est pass, ds les premires secousses, les racteurs se sont mis en scurit ( l'arret) automatiquement. Dans cet tat ils ncessitent encore un refroidissement important pendant plusieurs jours. Ce refroidissement est assur par des pompes alimentes par le rseau national ainsi que 2 rseaux de secours diesel.

L'arrive du tsunami a eu pour consquence de dtruire totalement le rseau lectrique national autour de la centrale, et de dtruire en partie les rseaux de secours. Apparement le premier jeu de rseau de secours a t dtruit sur certains racteurs, le second rseau a pris le relais mais  fini par lcher par surcharge et probablement  cause des dommage du tsunami aussi.

A savoir que la centrale est construite en bord de mer sur une plateforme surlev de 10m par rapport aux hauteurs de mare les plus leves connues sur le site. La centrale a bien t construite pour rsister aux gros sismes et tsunami possible dans la rgion, connu dans les 1000 ans derniers.

Le seisme de samedi et le tsunami qui en a rsult sont simplement au bien del de ce qui t connu jusque l.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> La technologie utilise pour les racteurs japonais (REB, racteur  eau bouillante) fait que c'est directement le cur de racteur que l'on inonde, contrairement aux racteurs franais (REP, racteur  eau pressurise) qui possde un double circuit d'eau.


On inonde jamais directement le coeur d'un racteur (il est dj rempli de flotte de toute manire) mais l'enceinte de confinement pour la refroidir. Par contre, ce qui s'est pass, c'est qu'ils ont du relcher une partie de la vapeur contenant des isotopes radioactifs dans l'atmosphre.




> A savoir que la centrale est construite en bord de mer sur une plateforme surlev de 10m par rapport aux hauteurs de mare les plus leves connues sur le site. La centrale a bien t construite pour rsister aux gros sismes et tsunami possible dans la rgion, connu dans les 1000 ans derniers.
> 
> Le seisme de samedi et le tsunami qui en a rsult sont simplement au bien del de ce qui t connu jusque l.


J'ai un doute sur le "connu jusqu' la", mais je pense que les considrations pratiques ont d primer sur le reste  ::?:

----------


## sevyc64

> On inonde jamais directement le coeur d'un racteur (il est dj rempli de flotte de toute manire)


Dans le cas prsent justement (et apparemment de part la technologie utilise) c'est bien le coeur qui s'est retrouv en partie sans eau. Le cur mal refroidi  fait que plus d'eau que normal s'est transforme en vapeur faisant en sorte que le niveau de l'eau est descendu en dessous du niveau suprieur des barres de combustible enclenchant de fait le processus pouvant mener  la fusion du cur.
A priori, une partie de l'eau de mer injecte est bien injecte dans le coeur pour remonter le niveau.





> J'ai un doute sur le "connu jusqu' la", mais je pense que les considrations pratiques ont d primer sur le reste


Le "connu jusque l" signifie que depuis que la magnitude des sismes est mesure (moins de 100 ans), aucun sisme n'a t mesur  cette violence dans cette rgion. Et l'tude des sismes plus ancien ne laisser pas prsager des sismes de magnitude suprieure  8,5 dans cette rgion (sachant qu'un point de magnitude = puissance * 30). Seul un sisme remontant aux annes 800 pourraient peut-tre avoir un telle magnitude mais les donnes connues sur ce sismes ne permettent pas d'en avoir une certitude.

----------


## JeitEmgie

> 10 mg? C'est une blague?
> Il y a des gens qui ont t exposs  bien plus que a (Hiroshima notamment et les sites d'essais nuclaire). Il en faut bien plus que a pour entraner une mort directe. Aprs il reste les consquences  long terme, mais l c'est la roulette.
> 
> En gros, dans une tude, l'ingestion de 5000 particules de 3 microns hausse de 1% la moyenne des cancers par rapport  la moyenne. Le plutonium est moins toxique que l'arsenic par exemple.


Ingestion n'est pas inhalation et toxique n'est pas synonyme de foudroyant.
Le plutonium est 1000  5000 fois moins dangereux en ingestion qu'en inhalation.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ingestion n'est pas inhalation et toxique n'est pas synonyme de foudroyant.
> Le plutonium est 1000  5000 fois moins dangereux en ingestion qu'en inhalation.


Woops, a pour le coup c'est un lapsus, je voulais crire inhalation en effet, je vais diter mon post  ::oops:: . Ce qui n'enlve rien  l'argument.
Sinon pour la toxicit, les tudes de labo ont t faits cot dveloppement de problmes pulmonaires en moins de 1 mois. Plus bien sur des tests sur des gens exposs.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Dans le cas prsent justement (et apparemment de part la technologie utilise) c'est bien le coeur qui s'est retrouv en partie sans eau. Le cur mal refroidi  fait que plus d'eau que normal s'est transforme en vapeur faisant en sorte que le niveau de l'eau est descendu en dessous du niveau suprieur des barres de combustible enclenchant de fait le processus pouvant mener  la fusion du cur.
> A priori, une partie de l'eau de mer injecte est bien injecte dans le coeur pour remonter le niveau.


Ah je vois, mais dans ce cas il est pas super correct de parler de noyer. Parce que je crois me souvenir sur certains schmas de racteurs quand on change de combustible, on met de l'eau par-dessus en plus en faisant une sorte de piscine. Mais je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas ici.




> Le "connu jusque l" signifie que depuis que la magnitude des sismes est mesure (moins de 100 ans)


Apparemment suivant les dernires infos (journal lu ce soir citant le NYTimes, donc bon  ::?: ) la centrale n'a PAS t conue pour les cas de tsunami. Pour les tremblements de terre oui, mais pas de tsunami.

----------


## sevyc64

> Ah je vois, mais dans ce cas il est pas super correct de parler de  noyer. Parce que je crois me souvenir sur certains schmas de racteurs  quand on change de combustible, on met de l'eau par-dessus en plus en  faisant une sorte de piscine. Mais je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas  ici.


Si, si, c'est la cas ici aussi.

Dans le cas d'un racteur REP comme les racteurs franais, cette eau est en circuit ferm  haute pression. Elle circule jusqu' un changeur eau-eau o un second circuit d'eau totalement indpendant et  faible pression vient la refroidir. Cet change provoque la vaporisation de l'eau de ce second circuit qui entraine la turbine de l'alternateur.

Dans le cas d'un racteur REB comme au Japon (tout du moins de ce que j'en ai compris), il n'y a pas de second circuit. L'eau dans la "piscine" est  faible pression, elle est vaporise par le cur du racteur lui-mme et entraine directement la turbine.

De ce que j'en ai compris, le racteur mal refroidit a vaporiser trop d'eau dcouvrant ainsi le haut des barres de combustible enclenchant le processus de surchauffe pouvant mener  la fusion du cur. Avec comme consquence annexe la surpression de l'enceinte de confinement. A priori, pour prserver l'intgrit de l'enceinte de confinement, les japonais auraient choisit d'ouvrir les vannes de dgazage provoquant  son tour une surpression dans l'enceinte de protection avec une grosse quantit d'hydrogne. C'est ce qui serait  l'origine de l'explosion des 2 btiments. C'est les enceintes de protections qui ont exploses mais selon les japonais les enceintes de confinement ne serait pas touches.




> Apparemment suivant les dernires infos (journal lu ce soir citant le NYTimes, donc bon ) la centrale n'a PAS t conue pour les cas de tsunami. Pour les tremblements de terre oui, mais pas de tsunami.


Pour les tsunamis, si, mais pour des vagues bien infrieures  10m, puisque  priori le "connu" laissait penser que cette limite tait suffisante.

La vague de Samedi, contre toute attente,  dpasser les 10m, inondant au moins une partie des installations.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Dans le cas d'un racteur REB comme au Japon (tout du moins de ce que j'en ai compris), il n'y a pas de second circuit. L'eau dans la "piscine" est  faible pression, elle est vaporise par le cur du racteur lui-mme et entraine directement la turbine.


En gros, dans un PWR, t'as 3 circuits: le circuit primaire (sous pression telle que l'eau ne bout pas - d'o le nom), le circuit secondaire (changeur - turbine) et le circuit tertiaire (qui lui va  l'extrieur).

Dans un BWR, t'as un seul circuit pour aller du racteur  la turbine (et l'eau y bout pour entraner la turbine, d'o le nom).

Par contre, ce qu'ils appellent "noyer" (terme stupide  mon got m'enfin bon), c'est pomper de l'eau (de mer dans ce cas parce que bon l'eau courante a d tre bousille) avec des pompes  incendie dans le circuit principal pour vacuer davantage de chaleur, vu que celle-ci n'est plus pompe.




> De ce que j'en ai compris, le racteur mal refroidit a vaporiser trop d'eau dcouvrant ainsi le haut des barres de combustible enclenchant le processus de surchauffe pouvant mener  la fusion du cur. Avec comme consquence annexe la surpression de l'enceinte de confinement.


En gros, un racteur industriel (PWR comme BWR d'ailleurs) a besoin d'tre refroidi en permanence pour drainer l'nergie de la dsintgration. Si tu le fais pas, l'eau est dans un premier temps vaporise, dans un deuxime temps, les gaines des tiges fondent et dans un 3eme temps t'as un joli meltdown de tout ce petit monde.  ::?: 




> La vague de Samedi, contre toute attente,  dpasser les 10m, inondant au moins une partie des installations.


Faudra voir ce que disent prcisment les documents (quand ils seront dispo, c'est--dire peut-tre jamais vu qu'on est au Japon -_- )

----------


## rotsilaina

Encore une fois des explosions hier  la centrale de Fukushima. (article)

Esperons qu'il n'y en aura plus  l'avenir.  ::cry::

----------


## sevyc64

Aprs les racteurs 1 et 3 dont les enceintes de protections avaient exploses mais les enceintes de confinement sera intactes selon les autorits japonaise et les racteur toujours en cours de refroidissement, hier, c'est l'enceinte de protection du racteur 2 qui a,  son tour, explose. Il n'est pas impossible, l, par contre que l'enceinte de confinement ne soit plus totalement tanche. Le risque de fusion de ce racteur ne serait toujours pas, non plus, dmenti.

Un plus tard dans l'aprs-midi, c'est le racteur 4 qui a subi un incendie. L'enceinte de protection est intacte mais l'enceinte de confinement serait en partie dtruite d'o la trs forte augmentation de la radio-activit sur zone.

Il reste encore 2 racteurs qui subissent eux aussi dsormais des problmes de refroidissement

Et probablement que les autorits ne fournissent pas toutes les informations. La situation est trs probablement plus dlicate que ce qu'elles veulent bien le dire.
D'aprs les autorits nuclaires europennes, les japonais ont totalement perdu le contrle au moins des 4 racteurs et probablement des 6.

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> Il y a eu une enqute aprs Tchernobyl. Les effets en ont t certes dangereux, mais le nombre de morts a finalement t assez faible. La preuve indirecte c'est que la zone vacue s'est transforme en une vaste rserve naturelle sans trop de traces de mutations. videmment, t'as un fond de radioactivit rsiduel.


J'espre que tu es en train de regarder Arte (Le nuage : Tchernobyl et ses consquences).
les morts directs ne sont pas nombreux mais indirects ils sont trs difficiles  calculer, il me semble que le chiffre officiel est de 16 000 morts (depuis le revue des 4000 morts dclars par l'OMS) mais certains parlent de plusieurs centaines de milliers de morts indirects.
Mais dj 16 000 morts a pique...

----------


## Sunchaser

C'est clair que entre mon premier post "pessimiste", la rponse qui a suivi, et les vnements de ces derniers jours au Japon + les diffrents rappels sur Tchernobyl, je me prends a penser que grafikm_fr est un poil trop optimiste.
 ::roll::

----------


## noctua

pas trs rassurant tout a

voici un autre lien pour complter l'info http://www.criirad.org/

----------


## grafikm_fr

> J'espre que tu es en train de regarder Arte (Le nuage : Tchernobyl et ses consquences).


Je regarde pas des missions de vulgarisation depuis longtemps, elles sont tellement remplies d'approximations qu'elles passent tout juste comme divertissement faon Mr. Bean.




> les morts directs ne sont pas nombreux mais indirects ils sont trs difficiles  calculer, il me semble que le chiffre officiel est de 16 000 morts


Il y a pas de chiffre officiel, ne serait-ce que parce que le territoire couvert est distribu entre 3 pays qui s'entendent pas toujours bien. 




> (depuis le revue des 4000 morts dclars par l'OMS) mais certains parlent de plusieurs centaines de milliers de morts indirects.


Et tu peux jurer-cracher (poliment of course) que tous les cas de cancers mortels sont ds  la radiation? Et par exemple, pas au fait que dans le coin, les gens picolent comme des cochons et habitent dans des villages qui sont maintenant, avec la fin de l'URSS, totalement dlabrs et sans aucune mdecine mme de proximit?

Effectivement, t'as des gens mga-impartiaux (genre Greanpeace trololol) qui vont te sortir des mga-chiffres bass sur rien. Mais a reste de l'enfumage gnral de la part de militants anti-nuclaires dont le but est de faire peu.

Par contre, on a un mga-moyen d'valuer la mortalit directement due  Tchernobyl: regarder ce qui se passe avec les "liquidateurs", ceux qui ont directement travaill sur le site (et qui ont donc reu des doses beaucoup plus leves). Et "curieusement", leur taux de mortalit n'est pas tellement au-dessus, voire en dessous parfois, de la moyenne nationale (pour la Russie en tout cas). Parce qu'on les examine tous les ans et on les soigne contrairement  la moyenne nationale -_-

Aprs, tu as videmment des cancers attribuables directement  la radiation (thyrode en 1er lieu, leucmie en 2e). Mais - surprise - le taux de survie de ces cancers est de 98.9% par exemple pour les enfants bilorusses atteints entre 1986 et 2002. videmment ce sont des victimes, ne nous leurrons pas, mais ce ne sont pas des morts.

Bref, j'invite les intresss  lire le rapport sur Tchernobyl commandit par la World health organization en 2006. Ca nettoie bien le cerveau de toutes les conneries de Greenpeace & co. Je vais juste en citer une phrase:




> This may cause a radiation-related increase of total cancer morbidity and mortality above the spontaneous level by about 1-1.5% for the whole district and 4-6% in its most contaminated villages.
> 
> Such an increase in overall cancer would be very difficult to detect with modern epidemiological methods.


Autrement dit, l'augmentation est tellement imperceptible qu'on ne sait pas la mesurer avec les techniques modernes. Voila, fin de discussion.

----------


## Sunchaser

J'aurais presque envie de te dire qu'en lisant rien que la dernire phrase, on pourrait presque aussi bien comprendre que les moyens modernes d'investigation ne sont pas aptes a dtecter que les volutions des cancers sont dues au nuclaire ou non, ce qui ne veut pas dire que la cause n'est pas bel et bien la mais juste hors de porte de moyens d'observation.
(et que, de fait, il faudrait surement des tudes pousses sur du long terme, donc des moyens, donc un volont politique, et donc ca, c'est mort)
Tu vas finir par croire que je cherche a te taquiner  ::mouarf:: 




> Et tu peux jurer-cracher (poliment of course) que tous les cas de cancers mortels sont ds  la radiation? Et par exemple, pas au fait que dans le coin, les gens picolent comme des cochons et habitent dans des villages qui sont maintenant, avec la fin de l'URSS, totalement dlabrs et sans aucune mdecine mme de proximit?


Je te rejoins tout de mme sur ce point. Les causes sont trs nombreuses, et il apparait tout les jours un peu plus que nos socits modernes nous empoisonnent de bien des faons.

Je ne suis pas un colo fou furieux, je ne crois pas un seul instant que l'abandon pur et simple du nuclaire soit a la fois possible et une solution.
(youpi! vive le tout charbon !)
De toutes manires, la aussi il est trop tard - on va finir par croire que c'est rcurrent chez moi,trop tard, trop tard,... - car en effet, les racteurs sont la, les matires radioactives et autres dchets avec, et il va bien falloir se dpatouiller avec tout ca pendant le quelques centaines d'annes qui viennent.
Je doute seulement que l' "on" mette les moyens ncessaires pour s'assurer que d'une part les centrales sont dans un tat suffisamment correct pour tourner (privatisation, ca rime avec pognon, pas scurit), et que l'on a des projets suffisamment dots afin de trouver des solutions pour le traitement et le stockage des dchets, le traitement des sites en fin de vie (ca va bien arriver un jour, il faudra bien stopper toutes ces anciennes centrales et en faire quelque chose), et dj rien que ces quelques points me paraissent une tche colossale dont l'importance me semble tout a fait sous-estime par les dirigeants de par le monde.
Il est plus important de rentabiliser, plutt que de scuriser.

L'hrsie me semble aussi bien tre le fait que tout ce petit monde est satisfait de pouvoir vendre des centrales a des pays dont on est loin d'tre sur qu'ils soient stables, et de fait capable d'assumer sur du long - trs long terme - une activit nuclaire.

Encore un fois, l'Homme s'est amus a faire joujou avec son nouveau jouet sans prendre le temps de bien mesurer, soupeser, toutes les implications possibles. Pour le moment, il est vrai qu'il arrive toujours a s'en sortir, coup de bol ou pas, j'espre juste qu'il ne poussera pas le jeu trop loin.
J'ai toujours t surpris par des gens comme Coppens ou Reeves qui ont assez souvent des propos assez optimistes sur le devenir de l'Homme et ca capacit a faire face.
Moi, je cumule les points ngatifs: je suis absolument non savant, et "pessimiste", ou en tout cas pas trs enthousiasm.
Comme dit le mec qui tombe, jusqu'ici tout va bien, jusqu'ici tout va bien, ...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> J'aurais presque envie de te dire qu'en lisant rien que la dernire phrase, on pourrait presque aussi bien comprendre que les moyens modernes d'investigation ne sont pas aptes a dtecter que les volutions des cancers sont dues au nuclaire ou non


Non, c'est qu'on sait pas sparer les deux composantes du phnomne avec les techniques modernes. Peut-tre que dans 30 ou 40 ans on aura enfin une vision claire de la chose et les documents le diront, mais pour le moment, c'est pas le cas.




> De toutes manires, la aussi il est trop tard - on va finir par croire que c'est rcurrent chez moi,trop tard, trop tard,... - car en effet, les racteurs sont la, les matires radioactives et autres dchets avec, et il va bien falloir se dpatouiller avec tout ca pendant le quelques centaines d'annes qui viennent.


On a franchement pas le choix. Les rserves de combustibles fossiles ne sont pas indfiniment extensibles (euphmisme du jour) et les nergies renouvelable ne rsolvent de loin pas tout, donc le nuclaire reste le moindre mal.




> Je doute seulement que l' "on" mette les moyens ncessaires pour s'assurer que d'une part les centrales sont dans un tat suffisamment correct pour tourner (privatisation, ca rime avec pognon, pas scurit)


*Prcisment, pour le Japon.* Quand on voit que la TEPCO a falsifi des rapports (et il faut connatre la psychologie japonaise pour comprendre dans quel but) et qu'ils essaient de refroidir un racteur nergtique (et non un racteur industriel) avec de la flotte largue par hlicoptre, a rassure pas.

Pour liquider Tchernobyl, il a fallu plus de 500000 personnes, qui taient exposes (au dbut, pour dblayer les dbris) pendant au maximum 3 x 30 secondes (de mmoire, mais c'est l'ordre de grandeur) aprs quoi on les envoyait loiiiiin pour examen mdicaux. Aucune compagnie prive ne peut se permettre cela. On verra comment ils vont s'en sortir, mais je suis pessimiste...

Plus, le racteur tait en fin de vie, donc il y a 9 chances sur 10 que la TEPCO ne l'entretenait plus proprement (on le voit pour l'histoire de la panne des dtecteurs du niveau d'eau).




> Encore un fois, l'Homme s'est amus a faire joujou avec son nouveau jouet sans prendre le temps de bien mesurer, soupeser, toutes les implications possibles. Pour le moment, il est vrai qu'il arrive toujours a s'en sortir, coup de bol ou pas, j'espre juste qu'il ne poussera pas le jeu trop loin.


C'est quelque peu exagr. Le nuclaire reste malgr tout une technologie trs fiable. Mais c'est un peu comme l'avion, qui reste le transport le plus fiable. C'est juste que quand un avion tombe c'est tout de suite 150 morts voire plus et a choque forcment. Alors que les X milliers de morts au volant ne choque pas autant.

----------


## pmithrandir

A savoir quand mme, il semble que les rserves de combustibles nuclaires ne soient pas trs nombreuses.
J'avais lu un truc comme 50 a 75 ans de rserves pour la plante avant puisement.

Il n'est plus d'actualit de parler d'indpendance nergtique pour le nuclaire puisque la France n'a plus de rserves, mais il n'est pas bon non plus de trop se rfrer a cette technologie pour l'avenir.

Ce qu'il faudrait surtout, c'est rendre l'lectricit plus chre au dessus d'un certain seuil. Calculer un "quota" d'lectricit ncessaire pour une vie de famille devrait tre assez facile. Appliquer un tarif 10% moins cher que le tarif actuel dessus, puis pour les premiers excs, augmenter le prix de 25%, puis de 50%, puis de 100%, etc...

Une famille qui consomme sans limite se verrait donc appliquer une facture norme, rendant les investissements en isolations rentable.

Plusieurs anecdotes : 
 - une mission de la 6 ou un mec avait isol son toit avec 20cm de carton dans le grenier. Peut tre pas le top, mais bien mieux que rien du tout. Prix drisoire, et conomies au final. Il faut juste prendre la peine de le faire
 - EDF avait lanc il y a des annes une exprimentation ou les compteurs taient en kw/h, mais aussi en francs / euros. La famille pouvait donc voir en temps rel sa facture monter et le prix rel de l'utilisation de certaines machines. Bilan, consommation diminue de 25%. Cette ide n'a jamais vu le jour puisque ca aurait mis EDF par terre.

----------


## sevyc64

Bien gentils les quotas, mais tu fixe les limites comment pour que ce ne soit pas discriminent ?

Tu tiens compte des situations de chacun
- rgion, dpartement (climat) de l'abonn
- quipement de la maison, production d'eau chaude et chauffage notamment
- nombre et type de personne dans le logement
- saison (on consomme plus en hiver qu'en t)
- prsence de vhicule lectrique qui vont consommer en plus donc mais qui sont  priori le futur des dplacements
- .....

Si tu prend tout a en compte, les tarifs seront encore plus obscurs que ceux de la SNCF

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bien gentils les quotas, mais tu fixe les limites comment pour que ce ne soit pas discriminent ?
> 
> Tu tiens compte des situations de chacun
> - rgion, dpartement (climat) de l'abonn
> - quipement de la maison, production d'eau chaude et chauffage notamment
> - nombre et type de personne dans le logement
> - saison (on consomme plus en hiver qu'en t)
> - prsence de vhicule lectrique qui vont consommer en plus donc mais qui sont  priori le futur des dplacements
> - .....
> ...


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Si on te dit : ok, aprs les questions de dpart, nombre de personnes, equipements, ... vous avez les droit a un quota de 10 000 kw par mois(chiffres bidon...) il est simple de savoir si l'on est au dessus ou en dessous. 
De voir egalement qu'en baissant le chauffage on reste sous le quota, alors qu'en chauffant a 22, on passe au dessus.

L'electricit va devenir un luxe, nous avons donc le choix de ne rien faire et de multiplier les prix par 20 dans 20 ans d'un seul coup, ou de lisser l'augmentation de ceux ci sur la dure en duquant les gens aux conomie d'energie, et en les rcompensant.

Actuellement, quiper sa maison en renouvelable est rentable sur 15 ans environ. Et le matriel n'est pas garantie tout ce temps. On a donc un prix de l'cologique plus haut que celui du pollueur. Inversons cette tendance et vous allez voir la consommation baisser drastiquement.


Dans mon exemple de 10 000 kw, 
si on consome 10 000 on paye 10 000u, 
si on consome 15 000 on paye : 10 000 u + (15000 - 10 000) *125% * u soit 16150u
si on consome 20 000 on paye : 16 150u + (20 000 - 15 000) * 150% *u soit : 23 400u
et ainsi de suite...

Des maths de niveau cm2 aisment explicable et calculable pour 95% des francais.

Et je dirais que l'on peut faire varier le quota pour sanctionner certains types de chauffage, equipement de cuisine(plaque electrique de kitchenette) etc...

Un exemple parmis d'autre, Cuba qui manque d'electricit a offert a chaque famille une cocotte minute. Parce que ca consome beaucoup moins donc le gouvernement gagne a ce que les gens en utilisent.

----------


## sevyc64

> Je ne suis pas d'accord. Si on te dit : ok, aprs les questions de dpart, nombre de personnes, equipements, ... vous avez les droit a un quota de 10 000 kw par mois(chiffres bidon...) il est simple de savoir si l'on est au dessus ou en dessous. 
> De voir egalement qu'en baissant le chauffage on reste sous le quota, alors qu'en chauffant a 22, on passe au dessus.
> ...
> Actuellement, quiper sa maison en renouvelable est rentable sur 15 ans


Ce n'est pas cela que je voulais mettre en lumire, mais le fait les logements peuvent tre quips de chauffage lectrique, au gaz, au bois, etc ... Idem pour la production d'eau chaude.

De mme pour les rgions, on chauffe plus au nord qu'au sud. On allume plus la lumire l'hiver que l't, etc ...

Fixer un quota arbitrairement est discriminant. Une famille du Nord chauffant  l'lectrique dpassera systmatiquement, tandis qu'une famille sur la cote d'azur ne dpassera jamais. Pourquoi pnaliser la famille du nord plutt que celle de la cote d'azur (surtout que dans la moyenne, celle de la cote d'azur aura probablement plus de moyen de payer que celle du nord)

Tu dis "Equiper sa maison en renouvellable". 
Mais c'est pas toujours possible. D'abord il tre propritaire, ce n'est pas le cas de la moiti de la population. Puis il faut tre en logement individuel. Sinon il faudra travailler la coproprit au corps. Les copropritaires me comprendront.
Et autre fait, c'est souvent ceux qui pourraient avoir les moyens de payer le surplus qui ont dj quips leur maison en renouvelable. En tout cas, ceux qui n'auront pas les moyen de le faire seront aussi ceux qui n'auront pas forcment les moyens de payer le surplus.

Tu dis "on peut faire varier le quota pour sanctionner certains types de chauffage, quipement de cuisine".
La encore, a ne marche pas. Car dans cette ide de quotas, c'est le consommateur qui paye. 
Or le consommateur, s'il est locataire, notamment, n'a souvent aucun moyen d'agir sur de tels quipements dans son logement. Et dans ce cas, ce n'est pas  lui  tre pnaliser sur sa consommation parce qu'il dpasse un quota du fait des choix de son propritaire.

Cette histoire de quota peut sembler intressante sur le papier, mais extrement difficile de le mettre en uvre de faon juste et quitable.

Mais je vais ouvrir une autre brche. 
Depuis plus de 30 ans que l'on parle de l'olien et du solaire, pourquoi la totalit des batiments publics (mairie, salle des ftes, lyces, locaux techniques, ...) ne sont pas quips depuis le temps (il ne doit pas y en avoir plus de 1% au niveau national). Ne serait-ce pas aux pouvoirs publics, justement, de donner l'exemple en matire de renouvelable ?

----------


## Sunchaser

> Ne serait-ce pas aux pouvoirs publics, justement, de donner l'exemple en matire de renouvelable ?


Il y a tellement d'autres points ou les services publiques devraient ou auraient du montrer l'exemple sans que cela soit le cas effectivement, que mme la base de donnes de Developpez.com toute entire ddie ne suffirait pas pour contenir la liste !  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon, je suis d'accord avec toi sur le coup.

----------


## Tommy31

> - EDF avait lanc il y a des annes une exprimentation ou les compteurs taient en kw/h, mais aussi en francs / euros. La famille pouvait donc voir en temps rel sa facture monter et le prix rel de l'utilisation de certaines machines. Bilan, consommation diminue de 25%. Cette ide n'a jamais vu le jour puisque ca aurait mis EDF par terre.


EDF propose dans son e-boutique des indicateurs de consommation lectrique (http://www.eboutiqueedf.fr/produit.asp?Ref=103900). Certes c'est payant, mais c'est trs utile, pour par exemple juger du cot du chauffage lectrique.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Depuis plus de 30 ans que l'on parle de l'olien et du solaire, pourquoi la totalit des batiments publics (mairie, salle des ftes, lyces, locaux techniques, ...) ne sont pas quips depuis le temps


Parce que le solaire est pas rentable dans la majeure partie de la France. Et que produire le panneau solaire (silicium cristallin) bouffe quasiment autant sinon plus d'nergie (qu'il faut prendre autre part) que le panneau va produire durant une dure de vie raisonnable.

Quant  l'olien, encore une fois, il est dpendant des rgions. Sans parler de tous les pigeons qui vont mourir a cause de l'olienne...

En gros, le seul truc qu'on peut faire (et que pour le coup on devrait) c'est un collecteur d'eau solaire sur le toit. a marche raisonnablement bien et peut rduire un peu la consommation d'lectricit pour produire l'eau chaude.

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais je vais ouvrir une autre brche. 
> Depuis plus de 30 ans que l'on parle de l'olien et du solaire, pourquoi la totalit des batiments publics (mairie, salle des ftes, lyces, locaux techniques, ...) ne sont pas quips depuis le temps (il ne doit pas y en avoir plus de 1% au niveau national). Ne serait-ce pas aux pouvoirs publics, justement, de donner l'exemple en matire de renouvelable ?


Comme le dit grafikm_fr, le solaire est rentable en Provence, tout juste justifi dans le sud-ouest (et encore, pas partout). Car il faut prendre en compte la pollution due  la production et  la destruction des panneaux photovoltaques (aujourd'hui trs polluants).

Pour l'olien, y a quelques endroits en France o on a effectivement du vent 300 jours par an. Mais a fait quand mme 65 jours o les oliennes ne produisent pas. Et l, si tu produits beaucoup par l'olien, t'es mal barr quand y a pas de vent.

L o par contre les pouvoirs publics pourraient faire beaucoup, c'est dans la rnovation des btiments publics. Pareil pour les logements, mme avec des rgles draconiennes, on estime que dans 30 ans 10% de la population vivra dans un logement de moins de 30 ans, donc il faudrait des aides pour refaire les btiments dj existants (j'habite dans un btiment qui a seulement 15 ans, F sur l'chelle de consommation pour le chauffage).


PS : Mes infos ont 3 ans, viennent d'un rapport de Cap21 de l'poque.

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,

Bon, je vais vous avouer que j'ai fait quelque chose de pas bien il y a quelques jours.
J'ai regard la tl.
(ouououhhh, le pas beau)

C'tait "Envoy Spcial", avec une spciale (ca tombe bien) apparemment sur les bouilloires nuclaires. BBrrrrrrrr, je ne me souvenais plus de tout cela sur Tchernobyl.
Bon, je sais c'est surement par endroit de la "vulgarisation scientifique" dirons certains, mais en revanche peut on les souponner de dsinformation ?
Tout ceci aurait tendance a me conforter dans mon "pessimisme".

En revanche, je ne me souvenais pas du tout que la chose avait failli bel et bien exploser, au sens bombinette nuclaire. Il aura fallu qu'ils injectent du bton sous le socle du racteur afin d'viter que la mlasse ne rentre en contact avec de l'eau.
De l'eau ? J'ai rv, je somnolais peut tre.
Pourquoi ce genre de raction ? tait-ce possible du fait du type de racteur et/ou du type de combustible utilis a l'poque ou bien est ce encore d'actualit dans tous les cas (au Japon ou ailleurs) ?

Merki.

----------


## ManusDei

A Fukushima ils ont rtabli l'lectricit dans le racteur 2, et si possible ils vont relancer le systme de refroidissement.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> A Fukushima ils ont rtabli l'lectricit dans le racteur 2, et si possible ils vont relancer le systme de refroidissement.


Et 1h30 plus tard, ils annoncent qu'ils vacuent une partie du personnel...  ::roll:: 
Pour un rtablissement du systme de refroidissement a le fait pas  ::(:

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Bon, je sais c'est surement par endroit de la "vulgarisation scientifique" dirons certains, mais en revanche peut on les souponner de dsinformation ?


Un journaliste, faire de la dsinformation? Mais quelle ide  ::mouarf:: 




> En revanche, je ne me souvenais pas du tout que la chose avait failli bel et bien exploser, au sens bombinette nuclaire.


Non, jamais.  Pour que a explose, il faut que la masse critique d'uranium se forme trs vite (de l'ordre de 2 - 2.5 km/s). Ces conditions ne sont tout simplement pas ralisables dans un racteur. Mme si la raction commence, la chaleur qui en rsulte clate rapidement la masse critique et stoppe la raction en chane. C'est pas facile de faire exploser de l'uranium (et ne parlons pas du plutonium).

Sinon, il y a effectivement une _hypothse_ qu'une des deux explosions de Tchernobyl tait un dbut de raction en chane. Le mot-cl tant hypothse parce que les instruments ont grill avant.




> Il aura fallu qu'ils injectent du bton sous le socle du racteur afin d'viter que la mlasse ne rentre en contact avec de l'eau.
> De l'eau ? J'ai rv, je somnolais peut tre.
> Pourquoi ce genre de raction ?


Lorsqu'un cur de matriau fondu (corium) se forme, celui ci dgage une quantit importante de chaleur. tant galement lourd, celui-ci brle son chemin  travers quasiment n'importe quoi. Il faut donc renforcer le fond du racteur pour viter que ce truc rentre dans le sol. Si les japonais ont pas de bol et/ou qu'ils grent pas bien leur accident, c'est ce qui va se passer.  ::?:

----------


## Marco46

> Parce que le solaire est pas rentable dans la majeure partie de la France. Et que produire le panneau solaire (silicium cristallin) bouffe quasiment autant sinon plus d'nergie (qu'il faut prendre autre part) que le panneau va produire durant une dure de vie raisonnable.
> 
> Quant  l'olien, encore une fois, il est dpendant des rgions. Sans parler de tous les pigeons qui vont mourir a cause de l'olienne...
> 
> En gros, le seul truc qu'on peut faire (et que pour le coup on devrait) c'est un collecteur d'eau solaire sur le toit. a marche raisonnablement bien et peut rduire un peu la consommation d'lectricit pour produire l'eau chaude.


@ 2 personnes qui ont vot ngatif :

Vous avez conscience que ce qu'il dit c'est pas un avis mais du factuel ?
Vous faites la diffrence entre une opinion et un fait quand mme ?

Pour les quotas je nous donne pas 10 ans avant d'tre rationn quotidiennement sur toute nergie  base de ptrole, 20 ans pour le gaz et pareil pour l'lectricit.

C'est bientt la fin de l'ge d'or les amis ...

----------


## Gnoce

> @ 2 personnes qui ont vot ngatif :
> 
> Vous avez conscience que ce qu'il dit c'est pas un avis mais du factuel ?
> Vous faites la diffrence entre une opinion et un fait quand mme ?


[JOKE]The grafikm effect  ::aie:: [/JOKE]

Y a une discussion sur les votes et leurs interprtations pas toujours objective...

----------


## Jipt

Hello, it's me again,  :;): 



> (...) Sans parler de tous les pigeons qui vont mourir a cause de l'olienne... (...)


L aussi, j'aimerais bien que tu prcises, stp.
Merci,

----------


## sevyc64

> Hello, it's me again, 
> 
> L aussi, j'aimerais bien que tu prcises, stp.
> Merci,


Lorsque l'hlice de l'olienne tourne, une pale peut heurter un pigeon (ou tout autre volatile) qui passerait dans son champ d'action. Il est probable que la bestiole soit gravement blesse.

Sachant que les meilleurs endroits pour les oliennes sont souvent aussi des lieux de passages des oiseaux

----------


## LooserBoy

> Lorsque l'hlice de l'olienne tourne, une pale peut heurter un pigeon (ou tout autre volatile) qui passerait dans son champ d'action. Il est probable que la bestiole soit gravement blesse.
> 
> Sachant que les meilleurs endroits pour les oliennes sont souvent aussi des lieux de passages des oiseaux


Effectivement, j'ai malheureusement dj vu des vidos amateurs filmer des oiseaux, y compris de grands rapaces (vautours), se prendre une pale sur le coin du bec... Ca ne pardonne pas du tout... En gnral, l'animal se retrouve fortement handicap par ses blessures, il ne peut plus assurer sa survie sans aide extrieure et meurt plus ou moins rapidement des suites du choc.

Un ami ornithologue est rgulirement consult, entre autre, par le prfet de l'Essonne pour valuer l'impact de l'implantation d'un parc olien. Or l'Essonne est une zone importante de nidification et pour les migrations de trs nombreuses espces mais propose aussi d'immenses plateaux particulirement bien exposs au vents, idaux pour l'olien. Ca pose de gros problmes.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Lorsque l'hlice de l'olienne tourne, une pale peut heurter un pigeon (ou tout autre volatile) qui passerait dans son champ d'action. Il est probable que la bestiole soit gravement blesse.
> 
> Sachant que les meilleurs endroits pour les oliennes sont souvent aussi des lieux de passages des oiseaux


Ils sont vraiment cons ces oiseaux ! Pinaise ! Ils n'ont toujours pas compris qu'il
tait urgent que l'on arrive a mettre en place des sources alternatives non polluantes, et eux ils se mettent en travers de nos oliennes.
Vraiment ... 
 ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

Dacodak, me doutais que c'tait une histoire comme a...

Mais alors, on pourrait penser que si certains se font avoir, d'autres profiteront du  retour d'exprience  et se tiendront  l'abri (vous n'avez jamais vu un chien regarder  gauche  droite avant de traverser ? Moi oui !).

Ou alors, il faut appliquer le mme principe de prcaution  tout le rgne animal qui souffre des technologies humaines, et supprimer toutes les routes (hrissons, oiseaux, chats crabouills, accidents avec des sangliers, chevreuils, etc.) et toutes les voies maritimes et ariennes, non ?

----------


## Sunchaser

Tout ce qui suit est tout a fait hors sujet:
. il semble que LooserBoy et moi ayons post une rponse dans la mme minute. Whouaou ! Ca doit pas arriver souvent, dommage que l'on n'ait pas la prcision a la seconde, avec un coup de bol on aurait peut tre russi un exploit sans le vouloir.
La seule diffrence, c'est qu'il y en a un qui dit un truc cens et l'autre une connerie, et allez savoir pourquoi, je crois que c'est encore moi pour la seconde option.
 ::mouarf::

----------


## LooserBoy

> Mais alors, on pourrait penser que si certains se font avoir, d'autres profiteront du  retour d'exprience  et se tiendront  l'abri (vous n'avez jamais vu un chien regarder  gauche  droite avant de traverser ? Moi oui !).


Mme si des recherches ont montr que des espces moins sensibles au dressage, ayant une communication parfois rudimentaire, "apprenaient" au fil des gnrations  faire voluer leur comportements. On est encore trs loin d'animaux tels que le chien qui est slectionn depuis des millnaires pour apprendre  vivre avec l'homme et qui est en contact permanent avec lui. Le phnomne d'imprgnation est vritablement trs fort. Il n'est donc pas choquant que des comportements de mimtisme apparaissent.




> Ou alors, il faut appliquer le mme principe de prcaution  tout le rgne animal qui souffre des technologies humaines, et supprimer toutes les routes (hrissons, oiseaux, chats crabouills, accidents avec des sangliers, chevreuils, etc.) et toutes les voies maritimes et ariennes, non ?


Il ne faut pas tomber dans l'extrme inverse non plus. On a des solutions plus ou moins efficaces tels les crapaud-ducs, tre bien averti que l'on est dans une zone  gros gibier obligeant  rouler plus prudemment de nuit,...

Il faut juste ne pas faire n'importe quoi, n'importe o et n'importe comment.

Par exemple dans la fort de Meudon (RP), il y a au printemps, si ne m'abuse, une petite route de fort assez peu frquente de nuit qui est totalement ferme  la circulation du soir au matin afin qu'une population de crapauds puisse accder en toute scurit  l'tendue d'eau de l'autre cot de la route pour se reproduire. C'est simple et a ne cote pas si cher que a...




> Tout ce qui suit est tout a fait hors sujet:
> . il semble que LooserBoy et moi ayons post une rponse dans la mme minute. Whouaou ! Ca doit pas arriver souvent, dommage que l'on n'ait pas la prcision a la seconde, avec un coup de bol on aurait peut tre russi un exploit sans le vouloir.


Un exploit ou une faille spacio-temporelle...  ::calim2:: 



> La seule diffrence, c'est qu'il y en a un qui dit un truc cens et l'autre une connerie, et allez savoir pourquoi, je crois que c'est encore moi pour la seconde option.


 Comme d'habitude...  ::mrgreen::   ::zoubi::

----------


## grafikm_fr

Pour rester dans la veine du nuclaire, je suis tomb sur un billet plutt intressant tentant d'valuer le nombre de victimes humaines par TWh d'nrgie produite en fonction de la source: 

http://nextbigfuture.com/2011/03/dea...gy-source.html

Non pas que le rsultat me surprend, mais le billet mrite quand mme une lecture  ::mouarf::

----------


## LooserBoy

> Non pas que le rsultat me surprend, mais le billet mrite quand mme une lecture


L'ide est excellente mais il y a un gros Hic.
Le problme de cette recherche est qu'elle se base sur des statistiques de morts clairement identifies comme tant provoques par la source d'nergie.

Or, de nombreuses morts potentiellement provoques par certaines sources, telles les centrales nuclaires ou les centrales  combustible fossile, ne peuvent pas tre corrles.

Ainsi, et pour rester dans le nuclaire, il est connu qu'une exposition un peu leve  un instant T  des radiations peut gnrer 30-40 ans plus tard des cancers mortels.

Nanmoins, nous ne pouvons pas dire que quelqu'un qui a un cancer  60 ans a systmatiquement t expos  une source radio active ou que son exposition en est la cause. Les causes de cancer sont particulirement complexes  dterminer.

Par exemple, il y a eu des cas de cancer du poumon (typiquement cancer du fumeur) dans ma famille, chez des non-fumeurs qui n'taient pas fumeurs passifs. Est-ce d  la centrale de Flamanville, au centre de retraitement de La Hague, des convois qui transportaient les dchets, d'une radio activit un peu leve inhrente au sol, Obi Wan Kenobi... ???

----------


## sevyc64

> Par exemple, il y a eu des cas de cancer du poumon (typiquement cancer du fumeur) dans ma famille, chez des non-fumeurs qui n'taient pas fumeurs passifs. Est-ce d  la centrale de Flamanville, au centre de retraitement de La Hague, des convois qui transportaient les dchets, d'une radio activit un peu leve inhrente au sol, Obi Wan Kenobi... ???


Ou  l'installation d'isolant ou de revtement de sol (lino) amiant dans sa toute nouvelle maison dans les annes 70 ?
A moins que ce soit en posant des plaques d'verites sur le nouveau garage construit 10 ans plus tard.

L'amiante est un cas typique. Un poison extrme pour les poumons. Pourtant toute personne qui a t en contact avec des matriaux de constructions, revtements et autres matriaux de dcoration jusqu'au dbut des annes 80, a de faon certaine t en contact avec de l'amiante.
Pire, a a t un matriau particulirement utilis dans ces annes l, notamment dans les coles, collges et lyces.

----------


## LooserBoy

@sevuc64: Oui, tout  fait, ma liste est bien videmment non exhaustive...
On peut rajouter la pollution ambiante (ex. chauffeur de bus qui respire les gaz d'chappement sortant des pots sans filtres  particules devenus obligatoires depuis peu), la cimenterie d' cot, la dcharge publique qui libre une multitude de gaz,...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Or, de nombreuses morts potentiellement provoques par certaines sources, telles les centrales nuclaires ou les centrales  combustible fossile, ne peuvent pas tre corrles.


Non, mais on peut dj corrler les morts directes, ce qui est dj pas mal.




> Ainsi, et pour rester dans le nuclaire, il est connu qu'une exposition un peu leve  un instant T  des radiations peut gnrer 30-40 ans plus tard des cancers mortels.


"Peut" c'est pas pareil que "va". Et certains cancers spcifiques  la radioactivit ont des taux de survie trs levs (thyrode notamment).




> Nanmoins, nous ne pouvons pas dire que quelqu'un qui a un cancer  60 ans a systmatiquement t expos  une source radio active ou que son exposition en est la cause. Les causes de cancer sont particulirement complexes  dterminer.


Tu devrais expliquer a aux abrutis de Greenpeace.  ::cry:: 




> Par exemple, il y a eu des cas de cancer du poumon (typiquement cancer du fumeur) dans ma famille, chez des non-fumeurs qui n'taient pas fumeurs passifs. Est-ce d  la centrale de Flamanville, au centre de retraitement de La Hague, des convois qui transportaient les dchets, d'une radio activit un peu leve inhrente au sol, Obi Wan Kenobi... ???


Ou au fait qu'ils ont inspir des gaz d'chappement des bagnoles en habitant en ville? Ou n'importe quelles autres particules ultra-fines? Ou un virus? Ou le radon (gaz dgag par exemple par le granite). Ce sont les causes les plus frquentes du cancer du poumon (hors tabagisme), choisis celui que tu prfre  ::(:

----------


## grafikm_fr

> L'amiante est un cas typique. Un poison extrme pour les poumons. Pourtant toute personne qui a t en contact avec des matriaux de constructions, revtements et autres matriaux de dcoration jusqu'au dbut des annes 80, a de faon certaine t en contact avec de l'amiante.
> Pire, a a t un matriau particulirement utilis dans ces annes l, notamment dans les coles, collges et lyces.


Ahhh, l'amiante, la vaste escroquerie de Dupont de Nemours.  ::roll:: 
Je vais te dire un truc horrible (plusieurs en fait): 
 - *toutes* les particules fines et ultra-fines sont dangereuses pour les poumons et peuvent provoquer des cancers et des fibroses. Pour ceux qui ont des doutes, allez tailler du calcaire ou une autre pierre pendant quelques annes sans masque respiratoire, allez poncer de la peinture ou allez faire un tour dans une mine  charbon.  ::mouarf::  D'o la ncessit d'avoir une protection respiratoire adquate (point largement non respect dans les annes 1950-1980)
 - Quand l'amiante est proprement protge (i.e. compacte et recouverte d'une couche protectrice) il n'y a absolument aucun risque. En revanche, si elle est trop vieille et que l'amiante commence  partir en loques, tu peux avoir de la poussire qui va partir. Elle n'est pas plus dangereuse que le calcaire, mais bon on recouvre pas les murs avec du calcaire broy.
 - Toute l'histoire de l'amiante particulirement cancrigne a t lance par une boite amricaine (Dupont de Nemours) qui s'est rendue aussi clbre par la vaste blague nomme scandale du CFC. L'intrt de tout a n'tait videmment pas la sant publique (hihi) mais la possibilit de remplacer l'amiante par des matriaux de construction bien plus chers. Si vous allez faire un tour dans les pays de l'Est, vous verrez carrment des toits en asbeste ciment un peu partout et pourtant...

----------


## LooserBoy

On est 100% d'accord.

Si on n'est pas en mesure d'valuer la proportion de morts directes par rapport aux indirectes, comment peut-on dire qu'une source est moins dangereuse qu'une autre?
Si par malchance, une source gnre plus de morts indirectes (et donc difficilement quantifiables) que directes, celle-ci n'est pas forcment plus "propre" qu'une autre qui gnre plus de mort directes et moins d'indirectes.

En entrant dans le nuclaire, n'a-t-on pas ouvert la boite de Pandore ou pas?
Comment, peut-on le savoir avec nos maigres connaissances sur le nuclaire et ses effets sur le vivant?
Je ne pense pas qu'on soit en mesure de le savoir pour l'instant. Doit-on, par consquent, appliquer le principe de prcaution ou tenter de se servir avec un risque plus ou moins calcul de cette nergie?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Si on n'est pas en mesure d'valuer la proportion de morts directes par rapport aux indirectes, comment peut-on dire qu'une source est moins dangereuse qu'une autre?


En comparant les morts directs dj. Quand t'as une rupture de barrage qui fait modestement ~170000 morts (Chine, 1975), on peut dire que le hydro-lectrique tue  ::(: 




> Si par malchance, une source gnre plus de morts indirectes (et donc difficilement quantifiables) que directes, celle-ci n'est pas forcment plus "propre" qu'une autre qui gnre plus de mort directes et moins d'indirectes.


On a des tudes pour a. Et pour le moment, on ne sait pas discriminer une ventuelle augmentation des morts indirects par rapport au background normal. De l, en appliquant le rasoir d'Ockham, on arrive  la conclusion logique que le nuclaire ne provoque que peu de morts indirectes.




> En entrant dans le nuclaire, n'a-t-on pas ouvert la boite de Pandore ou pas?
> Comment, peut-on le savoir avec nos maigres connaissances sur le nuclaire et ses effets sur le vivant?


Il y a des dizaines et des dizaines d'tudes des effets radioactifs sur les animaux. Prends ne serait-ce que les Toxprofiles de l'ATSDR sur l'uranium et le plutonium, tu as des dizaines de rfrences sur le sujet dans chacun des documents.




> Je ne pense pas qu'on soit en mesure de le savoir pour l'instant. Doit-on, par consquent, appliquer le principe de prcaution ou tenter de se servir avec un risque plus ou moins calcul cette nergie?


On a pas le choix. Le ptrole commence  se faire rare, le charbon pas tant que a mais il a d'autres inconvnients. L'uranium et le plutonium peuvent permettre de produire de l'lectricit  la place. Sinon, c'est un retour en arrire monstrueux.

----------


## LooserBoy

> En comparant les morts directs dj. Quand t'as une rupture de barrage qui fait modestement ~170000 morts (Chine, 1975), on peut dire que le hydro-lectrique tue


Oui! Mais il y a peu de chance qu'il rende tes petits enfants striles...




> On a des tudes pour a. Et pour le moment, on ne sait pas discriminer une ventuelle augmentation des morts indirects par rapport au background normal. De l, en appliquant le rasoir d'Ockham, on arrive  la conclusion logique que le nuclaire ne provoque que peu de morts indirectes.


C'est bien "qu'est-ce que je dis"!  ::aie::  On ne sais pas discriminer et donc valuer la proportion d'augmentation/stagnation/diminution des morts indirects issues d'une source particulire.




> Il y a des dizaines et des dizaines d'tudes des effets radioactifs sur les animaux. Prends ne serait-ce que les Toxprofiles de l'ATSDR sur l'uranium et le plutonium, tu as des dizaines de rfrences sur le sujet dans chacun des documents.


Avec des rsultats sur combien de gnrations? Le corps humain ragit-il suffisamment de manire similaire aux animaux tests?
Quand je parle de morts indirectes, je ne pense pas sur une gnration mais sur les suivantes aussi. Typiquement, Hiroshima et Nagasaki doivent maintenant faire face  une notable augmentation de malformation infantiles clairement dues  la bombe. Et aprs? dans 2-3 gnrations?




> On a pas le choix. Le ptrole commence  se faire rare, le charbon pas tant que a mais il a d'autres inconvnients. L'uranium et le plutonium peuvent permettre de produire de l'lectricit  la place. Sinon, c'est un retour en arrire monstrueux.


Il n'y a pas que le nuclaire et le ptrole et heureusement!
L'hydroelectrique pose aussi des problmes, l'olien aussi, le solaire idem, la fusion n'en parlons pas...
Peut-tre qu'en faisant un compromis entre chaque, on aurait quelque chose de viable...

Je n'ai pas de rponses toutes faites, je me pose tellement de questions...

----------


## Sunchaser

> On a pas le choix. Le ptrole commence  se faire rare, le charbon pas tant que a mais il a d'autres inconvnients. L'uranium et le plutonium peuvent permettre de produire de l'lectricit  la place.


Je suis assez d'accord avec ca.
Mais j'aimerais ajouter que si on a pas le choix, c'est aussi que l'on a mis le doigt dans l'engrenage.
Les centrales tournent, elles reprsentent donc a chaque minute qui passe un danger potentiel qu'il faut esprer tre correctement maitris; les centrales tournent, donc elles produisent des dchets, et de ce fait on a pas d'autres choix que de progresser toujours et encore plus dans la connaissance de la chose nuclaire afin de trouver a l'avenir de vraies solutions pour ces dchets.(je ne sais pas si le coup de prvoir de grands "cimetires" de bton souterrain soit une solution idale)
Les centrales tournent, et partout dans le monde, de ce fait il faut donc esprer que tous ces pays heureux propritaires de bouillottes nuclaires restent des tats, avec suffisamment de  cohsion et de structures afin de continuer a entretenir les bbttes.

----------


## LooserBoy

Pour une fois que Sunchaser ne dit pas que des couneries...  ::zoubi:: 

Les dchets, on ne sait pas quoi en faire... On les stocke pour une dure donne o l'on peut "plus ou moins garantir" l'intgrit du stockage dans des conditions donnes.

Mais une fois que le minuteur aura sonn ou que les conditions de stockage obligeront  rechercher les fts pour les mettre en suret, on en fera quoi? Pourra-t-on encore les manipuler sans se faire irrmdiablement irradier pour les re-conditionner, si on n'a toujours pas de solution? Pourra-t-on en faire quelque chose?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je suis assez d'accord avec ca.
> Mais j'aimerais ajouter que si on a pas le choix, c'est aussi que l'on a mis le doigt dans l'engrenage.


On a mis le doigt dans l'engrenage quand a commenc  changer la plante... au nolithique...  ::aie:: 




> Les centrales tournent, elles reprsentent donc a chaque minute qui passe un danger potentiel qu'il faut esprer tre correctement maitris


On a eu trois accidents nuclaires majeurs en plus de 50 ans de l'histoire du nuclaire. a reste quand mme une technologie relativement matrise...  ::mouarf:: 




> Les centrales tournent, et partout dans le monde, de ce fait il faut donc esprer que tous ces pays heureux propritaires de bouillottes nuclaires restent des tats, avec suffisamment de  cohsion et de structures afin de continuer a entretenir les bbttes.


"Partout", quand mme pas. Puis si ces tats venaient  tomber, les bouillottes nuclaires seraient franchement pas le premier souci. La population diminuerait bien plus vite  cause de bien d'autres facteurs.

----------


## LooserBoy

> "Partout", quand mme pas. Puis si ces tats venaient  tomber, les bouillottes nuclaires seraient franchement pas le premier souci. La population diminuerait bien plus vite  cause de bien d'autres facteurs.


Mouais... De l'uranium ou du plutonium utilis pour faire du jus, peut trs bien tre enrichi pour se faire sauter la cafetire...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est bien "qu'est-ce que je dis"!  On ne sais pas discriminer et donc valuer la proportion d'augmentation/stagnation/diminution des morts indirects issues d'une source particulire.


Non, t'as pas compris. T'as une population potentiellement expose et pourtant son niveau de cancers n'est pas tellement diffrent de la moyenne. Conclusion: les facteurs additionnels (radioactivit) n'ont qu'une influence extrmement limite.




> Quand je parle de morts indirectes, je ne pense pas sur une gnration mais sur les suivantes aussi.


Tout dpend de ta dfinition de mort indirecte.




> Typiquement, Hiroshima et Nagasaki doivent maintenant faire face  une notable augmentation de malformation infantiles clairement dues  la bombe.


Oui, tout comme tu as des malformations dues  l'alcool,  certains mdicaments et j'en passe. Mais Hiroshima et Nagasaki ne sont pas des accidents.  ::?: 




> Il n'y a pas que le nuclaire et le ptrole et heureusement!
> L'hydroelectrique pose aussi des problmes, l'olien aussi, le solaire idem, la fusion n'en parlons pas...


Ben oui, on est pris en tau entre des besoins nergtiques qui montent et les ressources qui sont finis.  ::P:

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Mouais... De l'uranium ou du plutonium utilis pour faire du jus, peut trs bien tre enrichi pour se faire sauter la cafetire...


Tu peux pas utiliser du plutonium en provenance d'un racteur nuclaire nergtique pour fabriquer une bombe. "Ah que a marche pas" (c)

----------


## LooserBoy

> Non, t'as pas compris. T'as une population potentiellement expose et pourtant son niveau de cancers n'est pas tellement diffrent de la moyenne. Conclusion: les facteurs additionnels (radioactivit) n'ont qu'une influence extrmement limite.


Pour tenter d'expliquer comment je le vois, j'ai peut-tre faux, nanmoins :
Une population peut voir son taux de cancer augmenter  cause de l'usage abusif de pesticides et n'utilise peu ou pas le nuclaire alors qu'une autre peut son taux augmenter dans des proportions semblables  cause de l'usage du nuclaire mais n'utilise peu ou pas les pesticides.

L'augmentation reste dans la moyenne mais les facteurs ne sont pas forcment les mmes. Si on rapporte cela  l'chelle du monde... Ca devient un vrai casse-tte. Aprs est-ce que ma vision est fausse... Je me mfie toujours des moyennes, c'est dangereux...




> Ben oui, on est pris en tau entre des besoins nergtiques qui montent et les ressources qui sont finis.


Veolia  ::oops::  Voila!




> Tu peux pas utiliser du plutonium en provenance d'un racteur nuclaire nergtique pour fabriquer une bombe. "Ah que a marche pas" (c)


Pourquoi, alors l'OTAN, entre-autres, s'inquitent-ils que l'Iran ait des centrales? En enrichissant les combustibles des centrales, ce qui n'est certes pas donn  tout le monde, tu es en mesure d'avoir des lments fissibles  usage militaire de plus ou moins bonne qualit. Pour faire une bombe sale et pas forcment atomique, c'est plus que suffisant...

----------


## Sunchaser

> On a mis le doigt dans l'engrenage quand a commenc  changer la plante... au nolithique...


Sauf qu'a l'poque, l'impact de l'homme sur l'environnent tait plus qu'acceptable. Alors, certes, on a pas attendu le nuclaire pour pourrir ce qui nous entoure, loin de la. C'est un poids de plus, un poids durable celui la.
J'aurais tendance a penser qu'avec le reste, on avait toujours eu la possibilit de faire bien (ce qui n'a pas t le cas), si l'homme avait t sage (ce qui est une norme utopie, je sais).
Avec les pitites matires radioactives, on n'a pas d'autre choix que d'avancer, de courir toujours un peu plus vite afin de ne pas se faire distancer par les problmes.
Mais si on veut rester positif, on peut se dire que c'est un beau dfit pour les gnrations a venir, que l'Homme saura habillement surmonter.




> On a eu trois accidents nuclaires majeurs en plus de 50 ans de l'histoire du nuclaire. a reste quand mme une technologie relativement matrise...


Je dirais aussi que ces 50 ans ne sont que le balbutiement, qu'au dbut le nuclaire tait une technologie d'exception, pour des pays pouvant se permettre d'investir suffisamment et ayant le potentiel scientifique / intellectuel suffisant pour mettre en place ce genre de production (pas tout le monde donc)
Aujourd'hui - du moins avant l'accident du Japon - on peut dire que la tendance tait tout de mme a une expansion de ce mode de production, avec un risque de multiplication des racteurs un peu partout, et forcement dans des pays peu surs (pas en terme de risque de nuclaire militaire vs nuclaire civil, mais en terme de capacit d'entretien des centrales sur du longs terme).
Rien ne dit que le rythme de 3 pour 50 ans n'aurait pas explos, avec des consquences plus importantes, parce qu'ici le Japon est cens tre un des pays les plus prpar (parce qu'aussi un des plus nuclaris, le plus dpendant de cette source d'nergie), mais "ailleurs", dans un pays avec des capacits de raction plus limites, ca pue ...




> "Partout", quand mme pas. Puis si ces tats venaient  tomber, les bouillottes nuclaires seraient franchement pas le premier souci. La population diminuerait bien plus vite  cause de bien d'autres facteurs.


Et justement. "La population diminuerait bien plus vite  cause de bien d'autres facteurs", ceci implique qu'on se retrouve de fait avec un risque nuclaire supplmentaire. La machine est en route, il faut bien quelqu'un pour l'entretenir et la calmer quand elle s'nerve. Il faut donc esprer que les pays possesseurs (ou les futurs acqureurs) sont suffisamment solides pour rester "cohrents" sur du long terme et garder des structures qui permettent d'assurer la maintenance. Sinon, caca.
J'ai l'impression de me rpter un peu ... m'enfin tant pis.

----------


## ManusDei

Je voudrais quand mme rappeller que le problme au Japon aujourd'hui, il ne vient pas du nuclaire, mais d'un tremblement de terre qui a dpass tout ce qu'on avait vu jusqu' aujourd'hui. Lequel tremblement de terre a provoqu un tsunami suprieur  ce qu'on avait vu jusqu' aujourd'hui, et seulement ensuite on a eu un problme avec les centrales nuclaires (pas encore suprieur  tout ce qu'on a vu jusqu' aujourd'hui).

C'est pas les centrales nuclaires qui ont dcid comme a de sauter toutes seules et de prendre des vacances.

----------


## sevyc64

> Pourquoi, alors l'OTAN, entre-autres, s'inquitent-ils que l'Iran ait des centrales? En enrichissant les combustibles des centrales, ce qui n'est certes pas donn  tout le monde, tu es en mesure d'avoir des lments fissibles  usage militaire de plus ou moins bonne qualit. Pour faire une bombe sale et pas forcment atomique, c'est plus que suffisant...


Parce que les centrifugeuses que l'Iran utilise pour enrichir sur uranium soit-disant civil et montes par les russes ne correspondent pas, entre-autres, aux technologies que les russes utilisent dans leur nuclaires civils. 

Et en Iran, l'OTAN soupconne que le nuclaire civil n'est qu'une couverture pour d'autres activits. Les centrales nuclaires iraninnes n'ont encore quasiment pas produit d'lectricit, temps de construction allongs, phases de tests  rallonge, etc ....





> Je voudrais quand mme rappeller que le problme  au Japon aujourd'hui, il ne vient pas du nuclaire, mais d'un  tremblement de terre qui a dpass tout ce qu'on avait vu jusqu'  aujourd'hui. Lequel tremblement de terre a provoqu un tsunami suprieur   ce qu'on avait vu jusqu' aujourd'hui, et seulement ensuite on a eu  un problme avec les centrales nuclaires (pas encore suprieur  tout  ce qu'on a vu jusqu' aujourd'hui).


Non le problme n'est pas le tremblement de terre. Les centrales ont parfaitement rsister au tremblement de terre.
Par contre c'est le tsunami qui a dtruit les circuit de refroidissement. La vague a t de 23m de haut alors que les vagues les hautes possibles dans la rgions t calcules  moins de 10m. La centrale est construite sur une plateforme de 10m qui, thoriquement la protgait.
Mais devant l'inconnu, nul n'est prophte

----------


## LooserBoy

> C'est pas les centrales nuclaires qui ont dcid comme a de sauter toutes seules et de prendre des vacances.


Effectivement.

Quitte  faire une image pour illustrer mon point de vue:
!!! A ne surtout pas tenter  la maison !!!
Je prfre largement ranger ma carafe pleine d'eau qui peut tomber, ailleurs qu'au dessus d'une friteuse pleine d'huile bouillante...

On "joue" avec des trucs extrmement dangereux si on ne contrle pas suffisamment les paramtres. On est confront  un imprvu qui fait que la situation n'est pas des plus rjouissantes. Peut-tre devrions-nous arrter de jouer avec ces trucs dangereux? Un peu comme il est logique de tenir hors de porte des enfants les briquets, allumettes, produits toxiques,...

Je sais que j'infantilise l'Homme mais n'est-ce pas si proche de la ralit?

----------


## LooserBoy

> Parce que les centrifugeuses que l'Iran utilise pour enrichir sur uranium soit-disant civil et montes par les russes ne correspondent pas, entre-autres, aux technologies que les russes utilisent dans leur nuclaires civils. 
> 
> Et en Iran, l'OTAN soupconne que le nuclaire civil n'est qu'une couverture pour d'autres activits. Les centrales nuclaires iraninnes n'ont encore quasiment pas produit d'lectricit, temps de construction allongs, phases de tests  rallonge, etc ....


On est d'accord. Hlas.  ::calim2::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pourquoi, alors l'OTAN, entre-autres, s'inquitent-ils que l'Iran ait des centrales? En enrichissant les combustibles des centrales, ce qui n'est certes pas donn  tout le monde, tu es en mesure d'avoir des lments fissibles  usage militaire de plus ou moins bonne qualit. Pour faire une bombe sale et pas forcment atomique, c'est plus que suffisant...


Parce que:
 - Tu peux faire aussi une bombe avec de l'uranium. OK elle aura la taille d'une armoire et un yield de merde, mais ce sera une bombe.
 - Tu peux utiliser l'uranium raffin pour produire du plutonium  usage militaire, mais PAS dans un racteur standard  ::):

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Sauf qu'a l'poque, l'impact de l'homme sur l'environnent tait plus qu'acceptable.


Pardon?????

Un continent entier transform en ruines (Australie), une mgafaune entire qui passe aux WC, des forts rduites  nant et quelques rgions transformes en dserts  cause des nomades, c'est un impact acceptable? >_<

Compar  nos anctres, on est des amateurs...  ::roll::

----------


## LooserBoy

> Un continent entier transform en ruines (Australie), une mgafaune entire qui passe aux WC, des forts rduites  nant et quelques rgions transformes en dserts  cause des nomades, c'est un impact acceptable?


Les grandes hcatombes survenues en Australie n'ont rellement commenc qu' partir du 16e sicle...
Lors de la colonisation par les aborignes, il y a environ 50 000 ans, le nombre d'espces n'a pas disparu dans d'aussi grandes proportions sur un intervalle aussi court.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Les grandes hcatombes survenues en Australie n'ont rellement commenc qu' partir du 16e sicle...
> Lors de la colonisation par les aborignes, il y a environ 50 000 ans, le nombre d'espces n'a pas disparu dans d'aussi grandes proportions sur un intervalle aussi court.


 ::roll:: 
Lorsque les aborignes ont dbarqu en Australie, c'tait une continent couvert de foret (et de cours d'eau). Les aborignes ont incendi la fort et ont transform l'ensemble du continent en dsert.

L'ironie du sort, c'est que dans le process, ils ont rgress. Lorsqu'ils sont arrivs, ils connaissaient le feu et probablement les mtaux. Quant ils ont tout brl, ils ont mme oubli le feu  ::?:

----------


## Marco46

Pourquoi ils l'ont brul cette pauvre fort ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pourquoi ils l'ont brul cette pauvre fort ?


Pour faire sortir le gibier et faire des jeunes pousses pour attirer les animaux  ::roll:: 

Comme a dit un aborigne:



> This earth, I never damage. I look after. Fire is nothing, just clean up. When you burn, new grass coming up. That means good animal soon, might be goanna, possum, wallaby. Burn him off, new grass coming up, new life all over.


Que veux-tu, ils n'ont pas lu de bouquins sur l'cologie  ::?:

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonjour,

On est dans la merde ! Les Japonais font appel a l'aide aux Russes ! ...  ::mouarf:: 
C'est clair qu'en matire de nuclaire, ils en connaissent un rayon; leur exprience et leur professionnalisme irradient encore trs certainement une partie du monde. 
Ils vont faire quoi la bas ? Ils vont arriver, jeter un oeil (le seul qui reste pour certains), et dire: "Ok on a la solution, donnez beaucoup de bton et 300 000 personnes a sacrifier, et on enterre le problme".

Bon, allez, pas la peine de vous jeter tous doigts dehors sur la machine a "moinsser", je dconne videmment et j'avais juste envie de rigoler un peu.
Juste que, aux premiers abords, quand on entends la nouvelle ca surprends un peu.
 :;):

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ils vont faire quoi la bas ? Ils vont arriver, jeter un oeil (le seul qui reste pour certains), et dire: "Ok on a la solution, donnez beaucoup de bton et 300 000 personnes a sacrifier, et on enterre le problme".


Il parait que la TEPCO cherche justement des liquidateurs pour travailler sur le site dans les zones les plus contamines. Ils promettent mme 3500 /jour de paie, si a tente des gens  ::roll::

----------


## LooserBoy

> Il parait que la TEPCO cherche justement des liquidateurs pour travailler sur le site dans les zones les plus contamines. Ils promettent mme 3500 /jour de paie, si a tente des gens


C'est pas possible! J'ai piscine  Flamanville...  ::mouarf::

----------


## chaplin

> Je voudrais quand mme rappeller que le problme au Japon aujourd'hui, il ne vient pas du nuclaire, mais d'un tremblement de terre qui a dpass tout ce qu'on avait vu jusqu' aujourd'hui. Lequel tremblement de terre a provoqu un tsunami suprieur  ce qu'on avait vu jusqu' aujourd'hui, et seulement ensuite on a eu un problme avec les centrales nuclaires (pas encore suprieur  tout ce qu'on a vu jusqu' aujourd'hui).
> 
> C'est pas les centrales nuclaires qui ont dcid comme a de sauter toutes seules et de prendre des vacances.


Les accidents ne sont jamais prmdits, quand l'homme croit penser  tout, la nature lui dmontre le contraire. 

Et si une mtorite tombait sur une centrale nuclaire, hein.

----------


## Acropole

> Les accidents ne sont jamais prmdits, quand l'homme croit penser  tout, la nature lui dmontre le contraire. 
> 
> Et si une mtorite tombait sur une centrale nuclaire, hein.


Et l'abandon du nuclaire rsoudrait plus de problmes qu'il n'en cause ?
J'aimerais bien voir l'tat de centaines de milliers d'oliennes offshore et les consquences sur l'environnement marin aprs une catastrophe pareille.
Ca ferrait de jolis abris a poisson.
Quand a l'impact de la reconstruction du parc...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Les accidents ne sont jamais prmdits, quand l'homme croit penser  tout, la nature lui dmontre le contraire.


Oui enfin, oublier de prmditer qu'un racteur se trouvant au bord de la mer et situ dans un pays qui se trouvent sur deux zones de subduction peut se trouver expos  un tsunami, c'est quand mme pas trs compliqu  ::mrgreen:: 

Les donnes qu'on a dernirement tendraient  dire qu'il y a surtout eu une longue chane d'erreurs humaines, en commenant par des dfauts dans la conception du racteur,  une maintenance insuffisante, des contrles aux rsultats fausss et j'en passe.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Moi, ce qui m'a le plus surpris dans cette histoire, c'est que les japonnais, rois de la robotique en tout genre, n'avais pas de robots capables d'aller sur le site  la place des hommes pour faire le boulot ! Ce sont des franais qui ont fournis leur robot !  :8O:

----------


## sevyc64

> Oui enfin, oublier de prmditer qu'un racteur se trouvant au bord de la mer et situ dans un pays qui se trouvent sur deux zones de subduction peut se trouver expos  un tsunami, c'est quand mme pas trs compliqu


Ils ne l'ont pas oubli, ils l'ont parfaitement pris en compte. D'aprs les donnes connues au moment de la construction de la centrale, le plus gros sisme possible dans la rgion avait t estim  l'poque  8.6 avec une vague ne dpassant pas les 6m. C'est pour cette raison que la centrale tait construite sur une plateforme surleve  10m pour pouvoir faire face  la vague.

Mais le sisme a dpass les 9 et la vague tait  plus de 10m. Il n'y a jamais eu, dans l'histoire du japon, de sisme aussi important dans cette rgion.
Pour info, la centrale a parfaitement ragis au sisme, il n'y a eu aucun problme, puisqu'elle s'est arrte en quelques secondes. C'est le tsunami qui a suivi qui a compltement dtruit les circuits auxiliaires et de secours de refroidissement et partiellement endommag les circuits principaux. 

Aujourd'hui les mmes calculs seraient fait en prenant en compte ce sisme, la centrale serait dimensionne pour un sisme d'au moins 9.5 et la plateforme serait surlev entre 18 et 22m.


Mais il n'y a pas  critiquer les japonais, on a les mmes en France. La centrale du Blayais au nord de Bordeaux a frl l'accident lors de la tempte de 1999. Divers btiments ont t noys, divers quipements de secours dont les pompes de refroidissement ont t mis hors service. 2 tranches n'taient plus refroidies que par 2 des pompes principales sans circuit de secours possible.
Aujourd'hui, des travaux ont t fait sauf qu'en cas inondation, si la centrale devrait tenir, c'est les abords qui pourraient poser problmes, les routes d'accs  la centrale pourrait tre coupes sur plusieurs kilomtres.

On peut faire ce que l'on veut, mais l'inimaginable (comme au japon) est difficilement prvisible.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ils ne l'ont pas oubli, ils l'ont parfaitement pris en compte. D'aprs les donnes connues au moment de la construction de la centrale, le plus gros sisme possible dans la rgion avait t estim  l'poque  8.6 avec une vague ne dpassant pas les 6m.


Non, la base de donnes des tsunamis sort normment d'occurrences de tsunami de plus de 10m. (Extrait de la base)




> Mais le sisme a dpass les 9 et la vague tait  plus de 10m. Il n'y a jamais eu, dans l'histoire du japon, de sisme aussi important dans cette rgion.


Tout dpend ce qu'on dfinit comme important, parce que la taille du tsunami n'est pas proportionnelle  la magnitude (il faut surtout un dplacement rapide et fort de l'eau).




> Aujourd'hui les mmes calculs seraient fait en prenant en compte ce sisme, la centrale serait dimensionne pour un sisme d'au moins 9.5 et la plateforme serait surlev entre 18 et 22m.


Donc, ils se sont plants. Et a n'enlve pas le fait que le racteur tait mal conu au point que l'un des concepteurs a prfr dmissionner.  ::P: 




> Mais il n'y a pas  critiquer les japonais, on a les mmes en France. La centrale du Blayais au nord de Bordeaux a frl l'accident lors de la tempte de 1999. Divers btiments ont t noys, divers quipements de secours dont les pompes de refroidissement ont t mis hors service. 2 tranches n'taient plus refroidies que par 2 des pompes principales sans circuit de secours possible.


Oui mais t'as pas besoin d'enclencher le circuit de secours quand les lignes d'alim reliant la centrale au reste du rseau continuent de fonctionner, donc deux maillons sur 3 de la chaine (principal et exterieur) continuent de fonctionner. L il y a eu perte du principal (scram du racteur), secondaire (pompes sous la flotte) et extrieur (rseau lectrique en rade suite au tremblement de terre). Il y a quasiment aucune chance que a se produise en France. Il y a toujours la probabilit du mega-tsunami des iles Canaries, mais bon.  ::mrgreen:: 




> On peut faire ce que l'on veut, mais l'inimaginable (comme au japon) est difficilement prvisible.


Un megathrust de 9 n'est pas inimaginable, faut pas exagrer.

----------


## sevyc64

> Non, la base de donnes des tsunamis sort normment d'occurrences de tsunami de plus de 10m. (Extrait de la base)


Globalement sur l'ensemble du Japon, oui, mais sur la rgion de Fukushima, non.





> Donc, ils se sont plants. Et a n'enlve pas le fait que le racteur tait mal conu au point que l'un des concepteurs a prfr dmissionner.


Non, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'ils se sont plants. Il ont concus la centrale avec les donnes qu'ils connaissaient  l'poque et donc une estimation du sisme maxi de 8.6 et 6m max pour un tsunami.





> Oui mais t'as pas besoin d'enclencher le circuit de secours quand les lignes d'alim reliant la centrale au reste du rseau continuent de fonctionner, donc deux maillons sur 3 de la chaine (principal et exterieur) continuent de fonctionner. L il y a eu perte du principal (scram du racteur), secondaire (pompes sous la flotte) et extrieur (rseau lectrique en rade suite au tremblement de terre). Il y a quasiment aucune chance que a se produise en France. Il y a toujours la probabilit du mega-tsunami des iles Canaries, mais bon.


Tu n'as peut-tre pas besoin d'enclencher le circuit de secours, mais si jamais venait ce besoin, il est prfrable qu'il soit en tat de marche. Et a peut trs bien se produire en France, pas de tsunami videmment, mais rupture des lignes lectriques et inondations. Pour en revenir  l'incident de 1999, avec seulement 2 pompes fortement sollicites pour refroidir 2 tranches, les circuits de secours en rade, et une trs grosse tempte  l'extrieur, si une des 2 pompes tait venu  lcher, on aurait p connaitre, nous aussi, un incident majeur.

Pour rappel, chaque franais vivant en mtropole habite  moins de 300km d'un racteur nuclaire.





> Un megathrust de 9 n'est pas inimaginable, faut pas exagrer.


Dans cette rgion prcise de Fukushima,o est implante la centrale, rien ne laissait penser que cela puisse arriver. Dans d'autre rgion du Japon, comme Kob, par exemple, c'est beaucoup plus probable.

Mais, suite  cette catastrophe ainsi que celle de Banda Aceh, o, l non plus l'ampleur des dgts tait difficilement imaginables avec les donnes connues  l'poque, trs certainement que les paramtres de calculs vont tre profondment revus.

----------


## chaplin

> Les donnes qu'on a dernirement tendraient  dire qu'il y a surtout eu une longue chane d'erreurs humaines, en commenant par des dfauts dans la conception du racteur,  une maintenance insuffisante, des contrles aux rsultats fausss et j'en passe.


Je connais, l'autre jour, j'ai rgl le reveil, j'ai oubli de l'enclench, je me suis lev en retard, j'ai oubli de faire le plein d'essence la veille, je m'arrte  une station d'essence, je me rend compte que la carte bancaire n'est plus dans son tui, je peux pas faire le plein, je dois mendier du fric pour pouvoir faire le plein, je m'arrte  nouveau  une station d'essence, ouff j'arrive  l'heure.

C'est ce qu'on appelle la loi des sries.

----------


## Nebulix

28000 personnes sont mortes *autour* de la centrale parce que les digues taient insuffisantes. Pourquoi ne parle-t-on de ces digues *que*  propos de la centrale ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Globalement sur l'ensemble du Japon, oui, mais sur la rgion de Fukushima, non.


Toute le Japon est sur une faille et un tsunami ne perd presque pas de sa puissance en fonction de la distance (vague solution). Donc si tu as eu un tsunami de bien plus que 10m par le pass, tu peux en avoir un dans n'importe quel point "ouvert" de la cte (trucs comme la baie de Tokyo faisant potentiellement exception, et encore).




> Non, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'ils se sont plants. Il ont concus la centrale avec les donnes qu'ils connaissaient  l'poque et donc une estimation du sisme maxi de 8.6 et 6m max pour un tsunami.


Oui, ben ils se sont plants dans l'estimation. Et plus probablement encore, ils ont laiss couler parce que bonjour le cot d'lvation sinon.




> Pour en revenir  l'incident de 1999, avec seulement 2 pompes fortement sollicites pour refroidir 2 tranches, les circuits de secours en rade, et une trs grosse tempte  l'extrieur, si une des 2 pompes tait venu  lcher, on aurait p connaitre, nous aussi, un incident majeur.


Ca ce n'est que ton hypothse.




> Dans cette rgion prcise de Fukushima,o est implante la centrale, rien ne laissait penser que cela puisse arriver. Dans d'autre rgion du Japon, comme Kob, par exemple, c'est beaucoup plus probable.


En quoi gologiquement Kob est diffrent de Fukushima?  :8O: 




> Mais, suite  cette catastrophe ainsi que celle de Banda Aceh, o, l non plus l'ampleur des dgts tait difficilement imaginables avec les donnes connues  l'poque


Quelles donnes connues? On sait depuis longtemps que sur une zone de subduction peut gnrer un megathrust earthquake. Aprs, a empche pas des gens peu scrupuleux de construire n'importe comment au bord de la mer.

----------


## grafikm_fr

Dans la foule, un article sur la gestion de la crise par TEPCO dans Daily Yomiuri.

Pour moi, le meilleur moment est quand mme celui-l:




> Once at the site, the lack of preparation became apparent. Cables needed to connect the vehicles' high-voltage electricity to plant facilities were not long enough.


Donc en gros, y a des vhicules contenant des groupes electrognes pour actionner les pompes, mais personne a pens  faire un test pour vrifier que les cables taient suffisamment longs en cas d'urgence. C'est de la phat _organisationnal excellence_, clairement.

----------


## sevyc64

Serais-tu de mauvaise foi ? ::P: 

Tu  te borne  vouloir gnraliser  la plante entire, des thories et  des principes gnraux, alors que visiblement tu sais trs bien qu'en  matire de godynamique, si ces principes sont une base, ils doivent  tre fortement corrigs et affins pour chaque point de la plante,  quasiment kilomtre par kilomtre.

Tu n'es pas sans savoir non  plus que la hauteur de vague d'un tsunami, si elle dpend de la  puissance de celui-ci, dpend surtout du type de mouvement qui se  produit en pleine mer et du relief de la cote notamment des quelques  centaines de derniers mtres.

Je ne saurais imaginer non plus, que tu sois  sans savoir que si Fukushima, construit sur un sol majoritairement  rocheux est situ  proximit d'une srie de failles en pleine mer  d'activit relativement faible mais rgulire, Kob construite sur un  sol plutt sablonneux, est situe  la rencontre de 3 failles, une,  importante traversant la ville, une seconde, importante aussi, parallle   la premire et traversant le port et, depuis le gros sisme de 1995,  une toute nouvelle faille transversale reliant dsormais les 2 premires  augmentant ainsi leur potentiel destructeur. De plus ces failles sont  de trs trs faible activit et donc par consquent extrmement  dangereuse. De plus la nature du sol, sablonneux, particulirement  instable en cas de sisme avec les phnomnes de liqufaction joue comme  facteur aggravant.
De nombreux spcialistes sont d'avis que Kob est le pendant de Los-Angeles pour le Japon.




> Donc en gros, y a des vhicules contenant des groupes lectrognes pour  actionner les pompes, mais personne a pens  faire un test pour  vrifier que les cbles taient suffisamment longs en cas d'urgence.  C'est de la phat _organisationnal excellence_, clairement.


Forcment sorti de son contexte, on peut interprter la phrase comme on le souhaite.

Mais  remise dans son contexte, on comprend que les vhicules en question  n'taient visiblement pas spcifiquement ddi  la centrale. Au  contraire, venant des 4 coins du pays, il est plus probable que ce soit  de banals groupes lectrognes mobile comme un peu en voir rgulirement  dans la campagne franaise quand EDF (ERDF en ralit) intervient sur  les lignes lectriques. Ces vhicules-l, n'tant pas spcifiquement  prvus pour la centrale, il n'est pas aberrant qu'ils ne possdent pas  de cble assez long.

Tout cela ne ddouane pas TEPCO ou l'tat  japonais d'ventuelles dfaillance, mais il est malhonnte de leur  opposer des arguments qui n'en sont pas.
Et il est toujours trs  facile de critiquer aprs coup, encore faut-il se poser la question de  pourquoi on ne pouvait pas le faire avant le problme.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Tu  te borne  vouloir gnraliser  la plante entire


O est-ce que j'ai parl de la "plante entire"?




> Tu n'es pas sans savoir non  plus que la hauteur de vague d'un tsunami, si elle dpend de la  puissance de celui-ci, dpend surtout du type de mouvement qui se  produit en pleine mer et du relief de la cote notamment des quelques  centaines de derniers mtres.


Oui, je le sais, je l'ai mme crit dans un des posts prcdents  ::mouarf:: 




> Je ne saurais imaginer non plus, que tu sois  sans savoir que si Fukushima, construit sur un sol majoritairement  rocheux est situ  proximit d'une srie de failles en pleine mer  d'activit relativement faible mais rgulire, Kob construite sur un  sol plutt sablonneux, est situe  la rencontre de 3 failles


C'est du dtail a. Le point principal c'est que toute la zone est ("Japon de l'endroit") est une norme faille sysmique. Les rgions comme a t'en a pas 46 dans le monde (en gros le Chili, l'Alaska et l'Indonesie en plus). A partir de l, tu sais que tu dois redoubler de prcautions. Le hic, c'est que a cote cher, et comme la Tepco est prive, a lui plombe son bnfice. Donc on obtient ce qu'on obtient.




> De nombreux spcialistes sont d'avis que Kob est le pendant de Los-Angeles pour le Japon.


Oui mais ces spcialistes te diront aussi que la faille de San Andreas n'est pas du tout du mme type, c'est une faille strike-slip et non fte du slipzone de subduction. Un tremblement de terre le long d'une telle faille ne pourra pas, pour des raisons bassement mcaniques, gnrer un tel tremblement de terre. Aprs, le nombre de victimes n'est pas toujours proportionnel  la magnitude (Haiti  ::(:  )




> Mais  remise dans son contexte, on comprend que les vhicules en question  n'taient visiblement pas spcifiquement ddi  la centrale.


Pourtant la phrase est claire: "TEPCO dispatched power-supply vehicles from various power stations around the country to the crippled nuclear plant." Ce sont donc des vhicules spcialiss (mais pas rattachs  cette station, en effet).

Mais surtout, a montre qu'en X annes d'existence de la centrale, personne n'a jamais eu la brillante ide de faire l'exercice idoine. Et a c'est 100% un problme organisationnel.

De la mme manire, si la TEPCO n'a *jamais* sorti le combustible nuclaire usag de la centrale (bah oui, a cote cher  recycler, a va faire baisser le benef et les actionnaires vont pas tre contents), c'est pas  cause du tsunami mais  cause de leur propre connerie.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> 28000 personnes sont mortes *autour* de la centrale parce que les digues taient insuffisantes. Pourquoi ne parle-t-on de ces digues *que*  propos de la centrale ?


Parce que c'est impossible de diguer (avec une digue de taille suffisante pour stopper un tsunami) l'ensemble du territoire susceptible d'en recevoir un (c'est  dire grosso modo, toute la cte pour le Japon).  ::(:  

En revanche, a doit imprativement tre fait pour une zone particulirement risque (genre une centrale nuclaire ou une usine de produits chimiques).

----------


## Jipt

> Parce que c'est impossible de diguer (avec une digue de taille suffisante pour stopper un tsunami) l'ensemble du territoire susceptible d'en recevoir un (c'est  dire grosso modo, toute la cte pour le Japon).


Et est-ce que c'est seulement envisageable ?
Je m'explique : si on construisait une digue de 15 mtres de haut capable de rsister en paisseur (oui, y a cet aspect-l aussi)  une vague de 10 mtres, qu'est-ce qu'elle devient cette vague stoppe net ?
Elle repart en arrire et s'additionne  la vague suivante, ce qui va en gnrer une de 20 mtres ?
Je ne sais pas (je ne suis pas du tout spcialiste), je m'interroge seulement, et vous par la mme occasion...

----------


## Nebulix

> Parce que c'est impossible de diguer...
> 
> En revanche, a doit imprativement tre fait pour une zone particulirement risque (genre une centrale nuclaire ou une usine de produits chimiques).


Moi j'aurais plac en priorit la prservation des populations.
Mais je me sens bien seul.
La vie humaine semble avoir bien peu de poids compare  la "propret de l'environnement"
Ne serait-il pas temps de rflchir  ce que doivent tre les Valeurs fondamentales qui nous motivent ?

----------


## j.peg

De toute faon le vrai problme n'est pas techique mais financier:  un moment donn personne ne veut payer pour mettre en place la protection parfaite, car a cote cher...
Quand en plus c'est gr par des groupes privs, dont l'objectiof est de dgager un maximum de dividendes pour les actionnaires , on peut ne pas tre rassur sur l'avenir (j'aimerais bien d'ailleurs avoir des stats sur les incidents et les budgets scurit dans les centrales chez EDF/AREVA maintenant , compars  ce que c'tait quand c'tait nationalis...)

Aprs , croire ou faire croire (comme Sarko) que le nuclaire est la seule technologie au mond maitrise  100% , c'est vraiment prendre les gens pour des cons. 

En plus, laisser le problme de gestion des dchets pendant plusieurs milliers d'annes aux gnrations futures .... c'est juste n'importe quoi.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Moi j'aurais plac en priorit la prservation des populations.
> Mais je me sens bien seul.
> La vie humaine semble avoir bien peu de poids compare  la "propret de l'environnement"
> Ne serait-il pas temps de rflchir  ce que doivent tre les Valeurs fondamentales qui nous motivent ?


D'un autre cot, avoir des populations "sches" mais irradies.  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

> Moi j'aurais plac en priorit la prservation des populations.
> Mais je me sens bien seul.
> La vie humaine semble avoir bien peu de poids compare  la "propret de l'environnement"
> Ne serait-il pas temps de rflchir  ce que doivent tre les Valeurs fondamentales qui nous motivent ?


C'est joli, mais surfer sur internet sans centrale nuclaire,  ce jour, en France c'est impossible. Se chauffer non plus.
Et le remplacement des centrales par de l'olien ou du solaire est impossible, car l'nergie produite n'est ni constante ni prvisible.

Ensuite, si on est prts  se passer d'internet et de chauffage, on peut y arriver...

----------


## j.peg

> C'est joli, mais surfer sur internet sans centrale nuclaire,  ce jour, en France c'est impossible. Se chauffer non plus.
> Et le remplacement des centrales par de l'olien ou du solaire est impossible, car l'nergie produite n'est ni constante ni prvisible.
> 
> Ensuite, si on est prts  se passer d'internet et de chauffage, on peut y arriver...


ca parait une vision plutt simpliste des choses... c'est le discours auquel on veut nous faire adhrer mais.... 
* il tait impossible d'aller sur la lune
* il tait impossible qu'un objet plus lourd que l'air vole
* il tait impossible qu'un corps humain puisse supporter un dplacement suprieur  100 km/h
* il tait impossible que les peuples de gouvernent
* il tait impossible que les femmes votent ou dirigent des entreprises , voire un pays
* etc....

jusqu' ce que quelques fous irralistes dcident que si, c'tait possible...

----------


## ManusDei

Je corrige un peu. 
Dans l'tat actuel de la socit, j'estime que c'est impossible aujourd'hui. Par contre, en commenant maintenant, je pense que d'ici 20 ou 30 ans, oui c'est possible.

Ca sous-entend en particulier de refaire l'isolation thermique d'environ 90% des logements en France (sans parler des bureaux). 

Sans une volont politique forte (qui se traduirait sous forme de taxes et d'aides), beaucoup refusent de refaire l'isolation de leur logement,  fortiori les logements lous. 
Et pour l'instant, rien n'empcherait, dans le cas d'une hypothtique taxe sur les logements lous, le propritaire de reporter la taxe sur le loyer.

Je parle uniquement du chauffage, car c'est une norme part de la consommation nergtique des particuliers.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et pour l'instant, rien n'empcherait, dans le cas d'une hypothtique taxe sur les logements lous, le propritaire de *reporter la taxe sur le loyer.*


Ce qui va, bien videmment, rduire la crise du logement !  ::aie:: 




> Je parle uniquement du chauffage, car c'est une norme part de la consommation nergtique des particuliers.


Je pense que l'on pourrait gagner pas mal en arrtant d'clairer tout et n'importe quoi dans toutes les villes toute la nuit !  ::roll::

----------


## Nebulix

> D'un autre cot, avoir des populations "sches" mais irradies.


Nuance : Dans ce cas prcis, *sec=vivant*



> C'est joli, mais surfer sur internet sans centrale nuclaire,  ce jour, en France c'est impossible. Se chauffer non plus.
> Et le remplacement des centrales par de l'olien ou du solaire est impossible, car l'nergie produite n'est ni constante ni prvisible.
> 
> Ensuite, si on est prts  se passer d'internet et de chauffage, on peut y arriver...


J'ai l'impression que tu m'as mal compris. Ma conviction est qu'il est plus important de construire des digues pour protger la vie des gens que pour viter des pollutions.
La seule tude srieuse que je connais sur les dangers des diffrentes sources d'nergie montre trs clairement que *le nuclaire est la source d'nergie la plus sre*
http://gabe.web.psi.ch/pdfs/Energiespiegel_13f.pdf
Curieux que l'on en parle si peu.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Nuance : Dans ce cas prcis, *sec=vivant*


Tu sembles vouloir d'avantage protger les humains que les centrales, c'est louable, mais dans le cas du Japon, si c'est ce qui avait t fait, les populations auraient certes t sauv du tsunami, mais la centrale, plus expose, aurait irradi tout le monde. D'ou ma remarque !

Pour raccourcir  ta faon, je dirais : *Sec=vivant=irradi*  ::aie::

----------


## Nebulix

> Tu sembles vouloir d'avantage protger les humains que les centrales, c'est louable,


Ah quand mme. Merci  ::oops:: 



> mais dans le cas du Japon, si c'est ce qui avait t fait, les populations auraient certes t sauv du tsunami, mais la centrale, plus expose, aurait irradi tout le monde. D'ou ma remarque !


Dans les deux cas, les protections avaient t calcules sur les mmes bases.



> Pour raccourcir  ta faon, je dirais : *Sec=vivant=irradi*


Plusieurs tudes srieuses montrent qu'une faible irradiation *diminue* le risque de cancer. C'est tout bnef ! ::ccool:: 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faibles...%27irradiation
(et les rfrences cites )

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Moi j'aurais plac en priorit la prservation des populations.


La prservation de la population en l'occurrence est suppose tre gre par un rseau d'alerte tsunami, pas par une digue de 20m de haut tout au long de la cte japonaise (ce qui relve de la science-fiction pour le moment).

Le rseau d'alerte existe au Japon, et visiblement il a fonctionn (sur certaines vidos, on entend clairement les sirnes et les haut-parleurs). Le souci c'est qu'avec un tremblement de terre juste avant, les routes sont coupes, ce qui a d compliquer l'vacuation. Il y a sans doute eu d'autres raisons (au hasard, plan plus  jour  ::roll:: ) mais a on le saura que aprs une enqute.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> ca parait une vision plutt simpliste des choses...


Ben la loi de la conservation d'nergie c'est un truc ttu, il reste valable mme si des milliers de trolls voudraient nous faire croire le contraire. C'est le problme des militants actuels: ils ont taill le cours de maths  l'cole. Et celui d'co accessoirement.




> * il tait impossible d'aller sur la lune


C'est pour a qu'il y a des ouvrages de fiction sur le sujet depuis quelques centaines d'annes?  ::mouarf:: 




> * il tait impossible qu'un objet plus lourd que l'air vole


Pauvre Leonard de Vinci, il a pas lu j.peg  ::roll:: 




> * il tait impossible que les peuples de gouvernent


Ils se gouvernent toujours pas mais enfin bon  ::mouarf:: 




> * il tait impossible que les femmes votent ou dirigent des entreprises , voire un pays


La premire fois qu'une femme a dirig un pays, c'tait euh... vers 1500 avant J-C?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nebulix

> ... mais a on le saura que aprs une enqute.


Ca et beaucoup d'autres choses.
Ce qui n'empche pas certains de tirer beaucoup de conclusions ::whistle::  sans attendre

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ca et beaucoup d'autres choses.
> Ce qui n'empche pas certains de tirer beaucoup de conclusions sans attendre


 ::roll:: 
En ce qui me concerne, je tire "beaucoup de conclusions" au sujet de la centrale nuclaire, pas du plan d'alerte tsunami implement (ou pas) dans les villes cotires. Grosse nuance.

----------


## Nebulix

> En ce qui me concerne, je tire 
> "beaucoup de conclusions" au sujet de la centrale nuclaire, 
> pas du plan d'alerte tsunami implement (ou pas) dans les villes cotires. Grosse nuance.


J'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi tu appliques deux dmarches intellectuelles opposes pour ces deux cas

----------


## grafikm_fr

> J'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi tu appliques deux dmarches intellectuelles opposes pour ces deux cas


Euh... parce que je connais rien au plan d'vacuation japonais en cas de tsunami.  ::mouarf::  Et comme c'est pas le sujet qui me passionne le plus (hihi), je prfre attendre les rsultats de lenqute et ne pas creuser moi-mme la chose.

En revanche, les accidents et centrales nuclaires c'est un sujet qui m'intresse un peu plus (aprs tout a arrive pas tous les jours) donc j'ai suffisamment d'lments en main (souvent confirms auprs de personnes qui sont des experts dans le domaine - c'est b Internet) pour formuler une conclusion.  ::P:

----------


## j.peg

> Ben la loi de la conservation d'nergie c'est un truc ttu, il reste valable mme si des milliers de trolls voudraient nous faire croire le contraire. C'est le problme des militants actuels: ils ont taill le cours de maths  l'cole. Et celui d'co accessoirement.
> 
> 
> C'est pour a qu'il y a des ouvrages de fiction sur le sujet depuis quelques centaines d'annes? 
> 
> 
> Pauvre Leonard de Vinci, il a pas lu j.peg 
> 
> 
> ...


tu es trs fort dans l'art du dtournement... c'est toi qui prtends que des choses sont impossibles (sortir du nuclaire en l'occurrence) , et tu t'arranges pour me faire passer pour un con , en dtournant mon propos... 

C'est assurment trs fort (t'as t lev chez les Jsuites?) , mais matriser la manipulation ne te donne pas raison pour autant.... 

Dans 25  30 ans, on ajoutera " il tait impossible de sortir du nuclaire"  ::ccool::

----------


## Nebulix

> j'ai suffisamment d'lments en main ... pour formuler une conclusion.


 ::ccool:: Super
Fais nous en profiter, s'il te plait, qu'on discute sur du concret.
J'ai moi mme post des liens, que tu as srement dj consults.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Super
> Fais nous en profiter, s'il te plait, qu'on discute sur du concret.
> J'ai moi mme post des liens, que tu as srement dj consults.


C'est compliqu de rsumer en un post des dizaines et des dizaines de documents, mais ce qui est d'ores et dj clair, c'est qu'il y a eu une longue chane de ngligences et d'erreurs commises avant mme le tremblement de terre et le tsunami. En vrac:

1) Le combustible usag n'a *jamais* t sorti de la piscine.
2) La centrale ayant t prvue pour tre arrte bientt, la maintenance d'un certain nombre de capteurs et d'quipement n'tait plus assure comme avant.
3) Le personnel de la station comprenait 6415 personnes, dont plus de 5500 sous-traitants. Quand le tremblement de terre a eu lieu, ceux-ci ont tout simplement t renvoys chez eux. Non-non, il y a pas besoin de tout le manpower de la station en cas de tremblement de terre, je vous assure  ::roll:: 
4) Je passe sous silence la hauteur insuffisante de la digue et le manque d'isolation de la salle des machines, qui a fait que le tsunami a mis HS 12 gnrateurs sur 13. HS, a veut dire qu'ils ont tremp dans la flotte sale, pas qu'ils ont t emports par le tsunami. Mais videmment, on ne peut pas concevoir un moteur et une installation lectrique tanche, c'est un mythe...  ::roll::  Je parle mme pas de doubler l'installation, a cote trop cher et l'actionnaire est pas content...  ::roll:: 
5) Malgr le bordel qui prcde, il restait 12h d'autonomie sur les accumulateurs, mais les vhicules lectrognes qui ont t dpchs sur place n'avaient pas des cbles assez longs pour se connecter  la station.

Etc...

Bref, t'as une chane d'erreurs humaines. Sans mme parler du fait que les "liquidateurs" travaillant sur place n'avaient toujours pas de conditions de travail dcentes (quasi pas de bouffe et pas de douches - importantes en cas de radioactivit). Bref cot organisation, c'est un zro point.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, mme si ce que tu dis est vrai (on n'a rien qui aille dans ce sens, et rien qui aille dans l'autre, donc admettons), est-ce que a change le fait qu'envisager de sortir du tout nuclaire en France est in-envisageable, utopiste ou simplement refus pour des questions... financire ?
Si je suis d'accord pour dire que sortir du nuclaire en France ne se fera pas d'un claquement de doigt, je pense qu'il serait temps de faire des recherches sur autre chose que le nuclaire et donc largir nos possibilits de produire de llectricit, non ? 

Car, en supposant que ce que tu dis est vrai, c'est trs inquitant de penser que nous sommes tous sous la menace d'une ngligence humaine (mme si je sais que c'est impossible en France, puisqu'on est super plus comptents que tout le monde et bien plus srieux que tous les autres).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> je pense qu'il serait temps de faire des recherches sur autre chose que le nuclaire et donc largir nos possibilits de produire de llectricit, non ?


Mais des recherches sur *QUOI*? Les formes dnergie ne sont gure nombreuses, et  part le thermonuclaire, qui trane les pieds depuis X annes, on a fait le tour de quasiment toutes les formes dnergie disponibles. Et toutes ont un problme: soit elles ne sont pas renouvelables, soit elles prennent plus d'nergie  mettre en place qu'elles n'en produisent (solaire), soit il s'agit de plein de sources d'nergie dissmines qui sont trs difficiles  grouper (oliennes, biogaz), soit elles dpendent indirectement du ptrole (huiles vgtales et thanol). Bref, on est dans la merde. Au moins l'uranium et le plutonium sont encore trouvables, et leur rendement nergtique tant de plusieurs ordres de magnitude plus lev (normal, c'est une raction nuclaire et non chimique), on peut se permettre d'investir plus dnergie dans leur extraction.

Oui, tu as quelques trucs qui peuvent aider (gothermie, collecteurs solaires notamment), mais c'est pas avec a que tu va satisfaire les besoins nergtiques d'un pays. Surtout d'un pays qui produit autre chose que des instruments financiers et des logiciels, parce que l'acier, tu va pas le faire fondre avec de lnergie solaire.




> Car, en supposant que ce que tu dis est vrai, c'est trs inquitant de penser que nous sommes tous sous la menace d'une ngligence humaine (mme si je sais que c'est impossible en France, puisqu'on est super plus comptents que tout le monde et bien plus srieux que tous les autres).


T'es sous la menace d'une ngligence humaine  chaque fois que tu traverses (ou que tu conduis). Et la probabilit que tu meurs dans un accident de voiture est de plusieurs ordres de magnitude plus importante que de mourir suite  un accident nuclaire. On fait quoi, on interdit les bagnoles?

Par contre, a prouve que le nuclaire ne doit pas tre gr par une compagnie prive qui sintresse exclusivement  son bnfice. Et de ce cot-l, EDF est encore a 85% contrl par ltat, donc il y a un peu moins de risques.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Les sources d'nergie sont connues (on ne peut jurer qu'on en dcouvrira plus), certes, mais les moyens utiliss eux sont perfectibles encore et toujours. Seulement, si on fait comme la France depuis des dcennies, en ne finanant que la recherche sur le nuclaire et sur le ptrole, videmment on ne risque pas d'avancer beaucoup.

Je suis d'accord avec toi, pour dire que je prend des risques en traversant la rue ou en conduisant. Mais, les proportions sont-elles les mmes ? Un type en bagnole va avoir du mal  raser des centaines de km2 autour de lui, non ?
Ensuite, pour ce qui est d'tre rassurant, EDF et AREVA (c'est publique AREVA ?  :;): ) sont loin d'tre de bons lves. La preuve est qu'un grand nombre d'incidents se produisent sur les centrales en France, et que nous n'en sommes jamais informs. Mais, je suppose que c'est parce que "tout est parfaitement sous contrle" (enfin jusqu'au jour o...)

----------


## ManusDei

> La preuve est qu'un grand nombre d'incidents se produisent sur les centrales en France, et que nous n'en sommes jamais informs. Mais, je suppose que c'est parce que "tout est parfaitement sous contrle" (enfin jusqu'au jour o...)


Il s'agit d'incidents de niveau faible (sauf un de niveau 4 en combien d'annes d'utilisation du nuclaire ?). Donc pas de quoi fouetter un chat, encore moins faire pter une centrale.

Ceci dit, oui il faut trouver des nergies alternatives, et surtout changer progressivement notre mode de vie pour consommer moins d'nergie (et consommer moins tout court, jeter un lecteur mp3 pour un cran fendu, c'est du gchis).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Les sources d'nergie sont connues (on ne peut jurer qu'on en dcouvrira plus), certes, mais les moyens utiliss eux sont perfectibles encore et toujours.


Ben oui, mais ce perfectionnement te fera gagner  tout casser quelques pour cents, il va pas augmenter ton rendement d'un facteur 2 (ou mme 1,5) 




> Seulement, si on fait comme la France depuis des dcennies, en ne finanant que la recherche sur le nuclaire et sur le ptrole, videmment on ne risque pas d'avancer beaucoup.


Ben pourquoi s'emmerder avec des technologies pas rentables? Pour flatter les Verts incapables d'additionner 2 et 2? Non merci, on va rserver a  nos voisins allemands qui sont si presss de sortir du nuclaire. Du coup ils vont acheter de llectricit, a fera marcher le business d'EDF  ::mouarf:: 




> Je suis d'accord avec toi, pour dire que je prend des risques en traversant la rue ou en conduisant. Mais, les proportions sont-elles les mmes ? Un type en bagnole va avoir du mal  raser des centaines de km2 autour de lui, non ?


Montre-moi un accident nuclaire ayant "ras" des centaines de km s'il te plat. Et tant qu' faire expliques-moi le mcanisme par lequel une telle chose pourrait se produire.  ::roll:: 




> Ensuite, pour ce qui est d'tre rassurant, EDF et AREVA (c'est publique AREVA ? )


Areva est detenu  plus de 85% par le CEA (public) et l'Etat franais (public  ::mrgreen:: ). 4 ou 5% des actions sont cots en bourse, a oui.




> La preuve est qu'un grand nombre d'incidents se produisent sur les centrales en France, et que nous n'en sommes jamais informs.


A quoi bon informer sur des trucs aussi mineurs. Ou alors un administrateur rseau doit informer la boite entire sur un chec d'une mise  jour Windows sur l'un des serveurs?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Acropole

> Ceci dit, oui il faut trouver des nergies alternatives, et surtout changer progressivement notre mode de vie pour consommer moins d'nergie (et consommer moins tout court, *jeter un lecteur mp3 pour un cran fendu, c'est du gchis*).


Je me rappelle d'une poque pas si lointaine ou je changeait une pice de mon PC tous les ans (RAM, CPU, carte Graphique) et de PC tous les 5 ou 6 ans.
Si les industriels faisaient des produits modulables on gagnerait beaucoup niveau production de dchets.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ceci dit, oui il faut trouver des nergies alternatives


Bah elles existent, mais pour le coup, les colos et leur bande preferent se rabattre vers des solutions de facilit, qui sont pas rentables mais qui permettent de bien se faire voir.

Alors que par exemple, le projet du zeppelin  turbine reste dans les placards depuis X annes (bah oui, trop cher et surtout pas "visible" du con-tribuable).

----------


## Jon Shannow

J'aime bien les "incidents de niveau faible". Ben voyons ! Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait d'incidents "ngligeables" pour la simple raison que si un incident de ce type survient, ben personne ne s'affole, "a va se rgler tout seul, pas de quoi fouetter un chat". Puis un autre arrive ( mme cause, mme effet) et l paf, l'incident niveau sup, seulement comme les 2 autres n'ont pas t traits, on se choppe un big problme. C'est la loi des sries, ou celle de l'emm**ment maximal qui est  craindre. Car  force de dire "Y a pas de quoi fouetter un chat", on devient ngligent !

Je ne vois pas en quoi changer son lecteur MP3 consomme de l'nergie. Mais,  part cela, je suis d'accord avec toi. Seulement, ce n'est pas de la faute des consommateurs uniquement. Vas faire changer ton cran fl. Soit, c'est impossible (pas de SAV) soit tu vas payer plus cher qu'un neuf.
J'ai eu le cas avec une cuisinire au gaz. Lors d'un dmnagement, un des bouton tait cass. Je vais au SAV d'un revendeur (DARTY, je crois) qui me dit qu'il n'ont pas ce genre de pice en magasin, par contre le gars me donne une adresse d'un centre qui revend ce genre de pices dtaches.  J'y vais et l, d'abord on me dit que a ne se vend que par 4 (moi, j'en avais qu'un  chang, mais bon passons) et le prix qu'il m'annonce correspondait  environ la moiti du prix de la cuisinire neuve. Bref, on est rest avec un bricolage de bouton pendant 10 ans !  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Je me rappelle d'une poque pas si lointaine ou je changeait une pice de mon PC tous les ans (RAM, CPU, carte Graphique) et de PC tous les 5 ou 6 ans.
> Si les industriels faisaient des produits modulables on gagnerait beaucoup niveau production de dchets.


C'est moins rentable. Et vu que pour l'instant a passe, on continue "juste encore un peu".

@grafikm_fr : Mme sur le solaire il est possible de gagner beaucoup. Sur un principe proche de la photosynthse, un chercheur (suisse je crois) arrive  faire un film transparent qui rcupre de l'nergie solaire. C'est encore un projet de recherche, pas applicable pour l'instant, mais de la fentre, on en a  couvrir. Cumul  d'autres solutions (meilleure isolation, systmes consommant moins, etc....), on peut gagner bien plus que quelques pourcents.




> J'aime bien les "incidents de niveau faible". Ben voyons ! Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait d'incidents "ngligeables" pour la simple raison que si un incident de ce type survient, ben personne ne s'affole, "a va se rgler tout seul, pas de quoi fouetter un chat".


J'ai dit o que a allait se rgler tout seul ? Ils ont tout un tas de gens pays justement pour agir en cas d'accident faible.




> Je ne vois pas en quoi changer son lecteur MP3 consomme de l'nergie.


Il faut le produire (gnralement en Chine), et le faire venir jusqu' moi. Et il faut aussi recycler l'autre, qui fonctionne parfaitement bien en dehors de l'cran cass, ce qui cote de l'argent (et de l'nergie). Ou on peut le jeter dans une dcharge, mais l, a pollue.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> J'aime bien les "incidents de niveau faible". Ben voyons ! Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait d'incidents "ngligeables" pour la simple raison que si un incident de ce type survient, ben personne ne s'affole, "a va se rgler tout seul, pas de quoi fouetter un chat".


T'es srieux l?  ::roll::  Qui t'a dit que "incident de niveau faible" = "on fait rien"? Faut arrter le n'imp l. a veut juste dire qu'il n'y a pas de menace radiologique, tout simplement. Genre une pompe sur N qui saute, ben on la remplace. Aucune exposition additionnelle.




> Je ne vois pas en quoi changer son lecteur MP3 consomme de l'nergie.


Lecteur MP3 = silicium cristallin et plastoc = beaucoup d'nergie pour produire tout a  ::mouarf::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> @grafikm_fr : Mme sur le solaire il est possible de gagner beaucoup. Sur un principe proche de la photosynthse, un chercheur (suisse je crois) arrive  faire un film transparent qui rcupre de l'nergie solaire. C'est encore un projet de recherche, pas applicable pour l'instant, mais de la fentre, on en a  couvrir. Cumul  d'autres solutions (meilleure isolation, systmes consommant moins, etc....), on peut gagner bien plus que quelques pourcents.


Je ne parle pas d'isolation l (c'est un autre dbat, tout aussi intressant) mais de la production. Et pour le coup l'histoire du film, a sent la magouille  plein nez, donc j'attends des dveloppements plus significatifs sur le sujet. Mais dj, sans aller jusqu' la, installer un collecteur solaire (pas un panneau, un collecteur qui fait chauffer de l'eau) sur le toit est  la porte de n'importe qui habitant une maison individuelle. Mais bon, faut se bouger pour a, effectivement.

----------


## Nebulix

> 'il y a eu une longue chane de ngligences et d'erreurs commises avant mme le tremblement de terre et le tsunami.
> Bref, t'as une chane d'erreurs humaines. 
> ... cot organisation, c'est un zro point.


Tout  fait d'accord. Et malgr tout a,il n'y a eu qu'un mort li au caractre nuclaire de l'installation contre 28000 autour, dont srement beaucoup lis  des installations industrielles, des trains, etc. Personne n'a propos de dbats sur le ferroviaire, la scurit des voies en bord de mer ...



> c'est trs inquitant de penser que nous sommes tous sous la menace d'une ngligence humaine


En traversant la rue, en prenant l'avion, en se faisant oprer...



> On fait quoi, on interdit les bagnoles?


Chiche qu'on interdise les *grosses* bagonoles
C'est curieux que les colos allemands n'y aient pas pens 



> Par contre, a prouve que le nuclaire ne doit pas tre gr par une compagnie prive qui sintresse exclusivement  son bnfice.


Et qui sous traite  d'autres entreprises qui sous-traitent  ... ::cry::

----------


## Jon Shannow

De l'eau dans mon moulin.

J'ai entendu ce matin que l'audit voulu par le gouvernement sur le parc nuclaire en France, suite  l'incident Japonnais, serait effectuer par des spcialistes de .... EDF et AREVA. Aucun spcialiste indpendant, contrairement en Allemagne. 

Moi, quand j'entends a, j'en conclus qu'il y a des choses  cacher !  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

L'indpendance, c'est relatif. Tes spcialistes indpendant en Allemagne, ils sont quand mme pays par l'tat Allemand. Et si ils veulent qu'on les rappele pour un autre boulot plus tard....

----------


## Le_novice_de_l'info

@grafikm_fr : je lis avec attention tes posts que je trouve fort intressants car tu as pris la peine de te renseigner avant d'intervenir (merci de cet effort pour nous autre ignorant  ::cry:: )

Nanmoins une nergie que tu n'a pas cite pourrait nous aider  palier (pas dans la totalit, videmment) au nuclaire et autres nergies fossiles. Je veux parler de l'nergie mar-motrice (dsl de l'orthographe, je suis anxieux  cause de ma premire intervention sur developpez.com  ::aie:: ). En effet cette nergie teste par nos chers voisins europens amis de la nature et en avance sur les nergie "propres", les scandinaves (danois plus prcismment me semble t'il). Je pense que cette voie serait  explorer du fait de l'tendue de notre faade maritime et ainsi du parc que l'on pourrait dvelopper.

PS : ne me jetez pas la pierre, je n'ai pas fait autant de recherche que Grafikm_fr

----------


## ManusDei

C'est vrai qu'on l'oublie pas mal (2 centrales en France, qui font surtout de la recherche pour autant que je m'en souvienne).

Alors que contrairement  l'olien ou au solaire, c'est bien plus constant comme rendement. Ensuite aucune ide de si c'est vraiment utilisable comme nergie de substitution.

----------


## Le_novice_de_l'info

Je n'ai pas les chiffres en tte, mais il me semblait assez encourageant la dernire fois que je les ai vu. J'essaierais de vous faire remonter des docs

----------


## sevyc64

L'nergie marmotrice a les mmes inconvnients que l'nergie solaire ou olienne.

Le cout de mise en uvre et le cout de production est trs lev par rapport  la quantit d'nergie produite. Dans le cas prsent, il y a un cout de maintenance trs lev.
Et encore tout dpend de quelle technique on parle. Toutes ne sont pas encore au point, les boudins en surface qui tirent l'nergie des vagues par exemple. Les "oliennes" immerges sont efficaces mais pass quelques annes les couts de maintenances montent en flche. 
Une autre technique, utilise en hollande depuis de nombreuses annes est efficace, mais les cotes franaises ne se prtent pas  sa mise en uvre.

Tout comme l'nergie solaire et olienne, l'nergie marmotrice ne peut tre qu'une nergie complmentaire ou de production locale. Pour remplacer le nuclaire et donc assurer le besoin de l'ensemble du pays, le nombre d'installations serait beaucoup trop lev, il n'y aurait pas assez de cotes.

A l'heure actuelle, les seules nergies capable de se substituer au nuclaire sont le fuel, gaz et charbon. nergies polluantes et non renouvelable.
Toutes les autres nergies sont des nergies complmentaires mais pas de substitution, pour le moment en tout cas.

Une seule pourrait donner de l'espoir, c'est la pile  combustion,  condition d'arriver  pouvoir se passer de la fabrication initiale du combustible (ce qui est loin d'aboutir pour le moment) qui, pour le moment consomme plus d'nergie qu'il ne va en produire ensuite

----------


## billynirvana

Dans tous les cas, jouer avec le nuclaire, c'est vendre son me au diable.

----------


## Sunchaser

> De l'eau dans mon moulin.
> 
> J'ai entendu ce matin que l'audit voulu par le gouvernement sur le parc nuclaire en France, suite  l'incident Japonnais, serait effectuer par des spcialistes de .... EDF et AREVA. Aucun spcialiste indpendant, contrairement en Allemagne. 
> 
> Moi, quand j'entends a, j'en conclus qu'il y a des choses  cacher !


Je me demande bien ce que cela changerait si un audit tait fait par des spcialistes indpendant ou pas, de toute manire si les payeurs sont ceux qui sont audits, l'indpendance et donc l'objectivit  - et " l'entiret " des donnes remontes - peut tre remise en cause d'office; mais pas forcement, je dis "peut tre" dans le sens ou le risque et la tentation est grande, et il m'est avis que dans ce domaine il y a trop d'intrts en jeu pour tout laisser filtrer (au moins la, il n'y aura pas de fuites).

Je suis de moins en moins optimiste pour le nuclaire Francais, dont l'ambition du jour n'est de ne faire rien de plus qu'une socit "classique": des profits, si possible. Ce qui ne corresponds pas avec l'objet de la dite socit. (fournir de l'nergie, une nergie de base, a tout un pays reprsente une dimension bien plus leve que simplement tenter de refourguer des forfaits "bla-bla illimits" ou un truc du genre).
Quand je pense que de l'entretien / maintenance (et de pices et secteurs "sensibles" puisque "contamines) est dlgu a des socits prives externes, qui emploient eux des intrimaires ...
(l'intrimaire, ou le retour du journalier du fonds du moyen ge)

----------


## Le_novice_de_l'info

> Toutes les autres nergies sont des nergies complmentaires mais pas de substitution, pour le moment en tout cas.


+1, ces nergies ne peuvent substituer SEULES  l'nergie nuclaire. Nanmoins, la combinaison de certaines d'entre elles voques depuis le dbut de la discussion me fait penser que le nuclaire pourraient tre abandonn mais attention, l encore pas avant 20-25 ans minimum et pour un prix colossal ( coeur vaillant rien d'impossible)

On a parl aussi des nergies fossiles telles que le ptrole ce qui me fait penser immdiatement aux vhicules. Pour l'instant le seule frein  la voiture hybride voire celle  pile  combustible, c'est son prix (cf. Prius de Toyota (25K d'entre de gammes))

----------


## Nebulix

> J'ai entendu ce matin que l'audit voulu par le gouvernement sur le parc nuclaire en France, suite  l'incident Japonnais, serait effectuer par des spcialistes de .... EDF et AREVA. Aucun spcialiste indpendant, contrairement en Allemagne. 
> 
> Moi, quand j'entends a, j'en conclus qu'il y a des choses  cacher !


De toute faon toute personne ayant tudi srieusement les questions du nuclaire sera forcment "contamine" par ses formateurs, professionnels du nuclaire.
Au plan international, l'agence de l'ONU charge du nuclaire est l'AIEA, dirige pas des personnes comme H. Blix ou M. el Baradei. Totalement non crdibles _a priori_
Ton quation de base est
*indpendant = qui partage mes prjugs*




> Dans tous les cas, jouer avec le nuclaire, c'est vendre son me au diable.


au moins c'est clair.

----------


## sevyc64

> Nanmoins, la combinaison de certaines d'entre elles voques depuis le dbut de la discussion me fait penser que le nuclaire pourraient tre abandonn mais attention, l encore pas avant 20-25 ans minimum et pour un prix colossal ( coeur vaillant rien d'impossible)


Pas vraiment. A l'heure de la technologie actuelle, avec un quipement raisonnable en solaire, olien, etc... on peut esperer atteindre une production d'environ 25% du besoin. Pour substituer totalement au nuclaire, il faudrait accepter des quipements dmentiels, comme une barrire d'olienne sur la totalit des cotes franaises  raison d'une hlice tous les 100m, des champs entiers d'oliennes et de panneaux solaires dans nos campagnes, les terres restantes tant consacres au biocarburants (en gros on ne mange plus), etc ...
Et il faudrait aussi accepter de payer l'lectricit de 3  4 fois plus cher qu'actuellement. Est-on prt  le faire ? NON, dj que l'on gueule pour une augmentation de 15%, alors pour une de 300% ..., pourtant on aura pas le choix




> On a parl aussi des nergies fossiles telles que le ptrole ce qui me fait penser immdiatement aux vhicules. Pour l'instant le seule frein  la voiture hybride voire celle  pile  combustible, c'est son prix (cf. Prius de Toyota (25K d'entre de gammes))


Le problme des vhicules lectriques est leur autonomie. Sur des vhicules hybrides type toyota ou honda, l'autonomie n'est gnralement que de 2  3km. Sur des vhicules tout lectriques, il est encore difficile de dpasser 200km d'autonomie et encore au prix de 8  10h de charge. La question de la recharge est aussi un problme. Si pour ceux qui ont une maison individuelle (donc habitant en priphrie ou  la campagne) il est simple de brancher la voiture chez eux la nuit, pour ceux qui habitent en ville (ceux  qui les voitures lectriques devraient tre destines) c'est plus compliqu. J'habite au 12eme tage, je gare ma voiture sur le parking de l'autre cot d'un axe extrmement passant, de jour comme de nuit. Je me vois pas tirer, tous les soirs une rallonge pour aller brancher ma voiture

Cette voiture lectrique n'est pas la solution  la voiture actuelle. LA solution passera certainement par des vhicules plus autonomes ou il serait trs facile et raide de refaire le plein d'autonomie,  base de pile  combustible notamment mais  condition que l'lectricit servant  produire l'hydrogne ne soit pas chre (donc nergie nuclaire).
La solution passera surtout par une redfinition complte des modes et des habitudes de transport. Mais a c'est pas pour demain, car c'est aux pouvoirs publics d'en assurer la charge, et les pouvoirs publics, au del de la volont, n'en n'ont pas les moyens.
Quand on voit que l'on privilgie encore une autoroute que personne ne veut face  une remise en service d'un train trans-frontalier que tout le monde rclame, les choses ne sont pas prs de changer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L'indpendance, c'est relatif. Tes spcialistes indpendant en Allemagne, ils sont quand mme pays par l'tat Allemand. Et si ils veulent qu'on les rappele pour un autre boulot plus tard....





> Je me demande bien ce que cela changerait si un audit tait fait par des spcialistes indpendant ou pas, de toute manire si les payeurs sont ceux qui sont audits, l'indpendance et donc l'objectivit  - et " l'entiret " des donnes remontes - peut tre remise en cause d'office; mais pas forcement, je dis "peut tre" dans le sens ou le risque et la tentation est grande, et il m'est avis que dans ce domaine il y a trop d'intrts en jeu pour tout laisser filtrer (au moins la, il n'y aura pas de fuites).


D'abord avec une telle mentalit autant jeter tout ce qui est certification et surveillance. 
Puisque tout le monde est corrompu, autant laisser l'anarchie s'installer.
Maintenant, pourquoi ne pas laisser des spcialistes de l'nergie nuclaire choisi par une association telle que GreenPeace pour faire un audit de nos centrales ? (Je donne GreenPeace, mais ce n'est qu'un exemple). Aprs tout, si on a rien  cacher, autant jouer la transparence, a permettra de mettre tout le monde d'accord. Si les mecs de chez GreenPeace, disent "OK, c'est bon, c'est sous contrle", je pense que le dbat va vite tre clos et les polmiques vont tomber  l'eau. 
L, on a l'impression qu'on donne le bton pour se faire battre !




> Je suis de moins en moins optimiste pour le nuclaire Francais, dont l'ambition du jour n'est de ne faire rien de plus qu'une socit "classique": des profits, si possible. Ce qui ne corresponds pas avec l'objet de la dite socit. (fournir de l'nergie, une nergie de base, a tout un pays reprsente une dimension bien plus leve que simplement tenter de refourguer des forfaits "bla-bla illimits" ou un truc du genre).
> Quand je pense que de l'entretien / maintenance (et de pices et secteurs "sensibles" puisque "contamines) est dlgu a des socits prives externes, qui emploient eux des intrimaires ...
> (l'intrimaire, ou le retour du journalier du fonds du moyen ge)


A une poque, on a construit des centrales pour que les Franais soient indpendants (grosse blague) en matire d'lectricit, et que le cot de cette lectricit ne psent pas trop lourdement sur les mnages. Aujourd'hui, ErDF est plus intress de vendre leur lectricit  l'tranger que de fournir les mnages franais.  
Donc, la logique du tout nuclaire n'a plus lieu d'tre, puisqu'elle n'est plus au service des franais, mais des pays voisins qui eux, ne veulent pas de centrale sur leur territoire (pas bte, les mecs), et ErDF nous fait payer plus cher le kwh sous prtexte qu'il peuvent le vendre  d'autre plus cher ! Quelle honte. ErDF n'est plus,  mon avis une entreprise publique.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Maintenant, pourquoi ne pas laisser des spcialistes de l'nergie nuclaire choisi par une association telle que GreenPeace pour faire un audit de nos centrales ? (Je donne GreenPeace, mais ce n'est qu'un exemple).


Parce qu'une ONG qui sort du chapeau n'a absolument aucune prrogative lgale dans le domaine du contrle. Surtout une collection de cas sociaux comme Greenpeace. Accessoirement, ils ont zro comptence en inspection des nuclaires, mais quel bon militant colo serait stopp dans son lan par une chose aussi insignifiante que les comptences techniques?  ::roll:: 




> A une poque, on a construit des centrales pour que les Franais soient indpendants (grosse blague) en matire d'lectricit


Les blagues, on les lis dans ce fil surtout  ::mouarf::

----------


## Le_novice_de_l'info

> Et il faudrait aussi accepter de payer l'lectricit de 3  4 fois plus cher qu'actuellement. Est-on prt  le faire ? NON, dj que l'on gueule pour une augmentation de 15%, alors pour une de 300% ..., pourtant on aura pas le choix


Je me fie  ton savoir, penses-tu qu'une rnovation de nos centrales actuelles (qui devient indispensable vu la vtust de certaines (Fesenheim, ...)) ne se resentira pas sur la facture ? Non je pense pas. Pas 300% mais bon...
Tu dis que si le prix augmente on aura pas le choix, mais si le gouvernement dcide la sortie du nuclaire il ne te le demandera pas plus.

Et puis sur le fait que les franais gueulent, sans vouloir m'tendre vu que c'est pas le sujet, c'est culturel.




> Le problme des vhicules lectriques est leur autonomie


Les voitures dites hybrides sont un mlange d'nergie lectrique et fossile si je ne me trompe pas. Il est vident que les voitures purement lectrique ne sont, pour le moment pas performantes.

----------


## sevyc64

> Quelle honte. ErDF n'est plus,  mon avis une entreprise publique.


ERDF n'a jamais t une entreprise publique, tu confond peut-tre avec EDF, non ?

ERDF a t cre en 2008 suite  l'ouverture europenne de march de l'energie et  la scission d'EDF (comme l'exige les directives europennes) en 3 entits :
EDF, producteur et fournisseur d'lectricit, c'est EDF qui vend l'lectricit
RTE, en charge du transport de l'nergie et des lignes Haute Tension
ERDF, en charge du transport et de la distribution de l'nergie et des lignes moyenne et basse tension.

C'est ERDF qui ammne chez toi, l'lectricit qu'EDF a produit (ou acheter) et t'a vendu.

----------


## Le_novice_de_l'info

> Parce qu'une ONG qui sort du chapeau n'a absolument aucune prrogative lgale dans le domaine du contrle. Surtout une collection de cas sociaux comme Greenpeace. Accessoirement, ils ont zro comptence en inspection des nuclaires, mais quel bon militant colo serait stopp dans son lan par une chose aussi insignifiante que les comptences techniques?


Arrtons de tomber dans les clichs. Certaines ONG sont extrmement pointues et srieuses sur leur domaine (j'excluerais GreenPeace). Certaines ont eues, par le pass, un statut de conseiller auprs de certains gouvernement et/ou l'ONU

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Tout  fait d'accord. Et malgr tout a,il n'y a eu qu'un mort li au caractre nuclaire de l'installation contre 28000 autour


Tel que c'est parti, je pense qu'on verra de nouvelles victimes au bout de quelques mois (les effets d'une exposition prolonge des gens qui travaillent sur place). Et perso j'ai connaissance de deux ports disparus plutt que un mort.




> dont srement beaucoup lis  des installations industrielles, des trains, etc. Personne n'a propos de dbats sur le ferroviaire, la scurit des voies en bord de mer ...


Parce qu'un tremblement de terre reste un tremblement de terre. Si un pont s'croule avec tout ce qui est avec dans la flotte, ben on ne peut pas y faire grand chose. La seule chose qu'on peut faire (et on y travaille) c'est prdire le tremblement de terre (et les travaux sur le sujet sont hautement intressants).




> Chiche qu'on interdise les *grosses* bagonoles
> C'est curieux que les colos allemands n'y aient pas pens


Ils sont nourris par les mmes boites qui produisent ces bagnoles, tu crois tout de mme pas qu'ils vont accepter?  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> Les voitures dites hybrides sont un mlange d'nergie lectrique et fossile si je ne me trompe pas. Il est vident que les voitures purement lectrique ne sont, pour le moment pas performantes.


Oui, mais la partie lectrique reprsente moins de 1% de l'nergie totale. Une voiture hybride n'est pas capable de rouler plus de 3-4km sans carburant, c'est  dire seulement sur l'lectrique.
L'nergie lectrique ne te sert que pour conomiser un peu de carburant lors des dmarrages aux stop et feux rouges (ou verts plutot  :;): ) et lors de fortes acclration. Le reste du temps, une voiture hybride est une voiture essence classique.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Arrtons de tomber dans les clichs. Certaines ONG sont extrmement pointues et srieuses sur leur domaine (j'excluerais GreenPeace). Certaines ont eues, par le pass, un statut de conseiller auprs de certains gouvernement et/ou l'ONU


Pour ce qui est de questions sociales, sans aucun doute. Pour ce qui est du sujet du nuclaire (et je parle bien de l'inspection d'une centrale), non.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> L'nergie lectrique ne te sert que pour conomiser un peu de carburant lors des dmarrages aux stop et feux rouges (ou verts plutot ) et lors de fortes acclration. Le reste du temps, une voiture hybride est une voiture essence classique.


Le pire dans l'histoire, c'est que des solutions purement mcaniques existent (comme un volant d'inertie mais en infiniment plus perfectionn) pour rduire la puissance et le rendement des vhicules de faon drastique. Mais ces projets sont dans les tiroirs depuis des annes (le brevet date de 1964 hihi  ::(:  ). Bah oui, pourquoi s'emmerder quand on a du ptrole?  ::roll::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> ERDF n'a jamais t une entreprise publique, tu confond peut-tre avec EDF, non ?


ErDF est dtnu  100% par EDF, donc techniquement, c'est une entreprise prive  ::P:

----------


## Le_novice_de_l'info

> Pour ce qui est de questions sociales, sans aucun doute. Pour ce qui est du sujet du nuclaire (et je parle bien de l'inspection d'une centrale), non.


Toutes ONG n'ont pas un but humanitaire ou sociales  :8O: . 

Comme je le disais certaines sont utilises commes conseiller dans des domaines touchant  la technique ET leur avis devraient tre, a mon sens, beaucoup plus utilis puisque dnu de profit. Demander conseil  une entreprise, quoi de plus absurde, surtout quand l'entreprise en question  participer  la fabrication du produit. Crois-tu son point de vue objectif ? NON elle place son Chiffre d'Affaire et son image au centre de la problmatique

Sur le nuclaire, l'inpection ne fait pas tout. Cela dit pour l'inspection d'une centrale seule l'AIEA fait foi.
Pour la phase de rflexion les ONG sont parfois d'une grande aide

----------


## ManusDei

> Oui, mais la partie lectrique reprsente moins de 1% de l'nergie totale. Une voiture hybride n'est pas capable de rouler plus de 3-4km sans carburant, c'est  dire seulement sur l'lectrique.


Apparemment, Toyota met maintenant de vrais moteurs lectriques dans ses voitures, en particulier la Prius. A vrifier, je n'ai qu'une seule source sur ce sujet (donc autant dire pas de source).

----------


## sevyc64

> ErDF est dtnu  100% par EDF, donc techniquement, c'est une entreprise prive


ERDF est une socit prive  capitaux privs (ceux d'EDF) depuis sa cration en 2008 et en contrat de service public avec l'tat pour la distribution d'lectricit en france mtropolitaine.

EDF est une socit priv  capitaux publics (85%) et privs (15%, salaris et actionnaires) depuis 2004

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Parce qu'une ONG qui sort du chapeau n'a absolument aucune prrogative lgale dans le domaine du contrle. Surtout une collection de cas sociaux comme Greenpeace. Accessoirement, ils ont zro comptence en inspection des nuclaires, mais quel bon militant colo serait stopp dans son lan par une chose aussi insignifiante que les comptences techniques?


Pourquoi une ONG n'a pas de comptences ? M'enfin, c'est quoi c'est prjug ? Seules les organismes d'tat (comme ceux qui ont laiss le Mdiator sur le march) sont comptents ? Je me marre. C'est pas parce qu'un scientifique ne rentre pas dans la nasse d'une multinationale qu'il est incomptent !




> Les blagues, on les lis dans ce fil surtout


Et nous t'en remercions, d'ailleurs, c'est toujours bon de rire  ::ccool:: 




> ERDF n'a jamais t une entreprise publique, tu confond peut-tre avec EDF, non ?


Disons que ErDF/EDF ou machin chose (le nom importe peu) c'est la mme chose. La division est juste une faon d'embrouiller tout le monde pour mieux nous b***er !

----------


## ManusDei

> Pourquoi une ONG n'a pas de comptences ? M'enfin, c'est quoi c'est prjug ? Seules les organismes d'tat (comme ceux qui ont laiss le Mdiator sur le march) sont comptents ? Je me marre. C'est pas parce qu'un scientifique ne rentre pas dans la nasse d'une multinationale qu'il est incomptent !


Par dfinition, une ONG a un but. Donc elle ne peut pas tre objective. Greenpeace est de facto oppose au nuclaire, comment pourraient-ils donner un avis objectif sur le sujet ?




> Disons que ErDF/EDF ou machin chose (le nom importe peu) c'est la mme chose. La division est juste une faon d'embrouiller tout le monde pour mieux nous b***er !


C'est une division qui tait (hlas) ncessaire pour se mettre en rgle avec l'UE.
Et une bonne partie des augmentations rcentes est de  un parc vieillissant (pas que de centrales nuclaires, mais aussi les cbles) qu'il faut entretenir, et changer.

----------


## Sunchaser

> D'abord avec une telle mentalit autant jeter tout ce qui est certification et surveillance.


Je pense qu'il est bon de douter, et d'ailleurs cela amnerait peut tre de bonnes choses de douter un peu plus. Du genre "est ce que l'on me demande d'valuer est suffisant pour apprcier la qualit du systme concern", ou "est ce que les mthodes que j'utilise sont suffisantes pour valuer ce que je dois valuer, etc, etc", et j'en passe et des meilleures. Je doute juste parce que l'actualit et l'histoire est truffe d'exemples (en dehors du nuclaire bien entendu aussi) ou soit on a jamais mis les moyens ncessaires, soit on a jamais tenu compte de telle ou telle recommandation voire alerte, etc... et tout a fini - avec un dlai plus ou moins grand en fonction du domaine dans lequel on se trouve - par des morts.
Des "experts" qui ont oublis qu'ils taient humains et donc imparfaits, ou le rgne absolu du fric et du pouvoir, ou bien en fonction d'une autre "tare" due a notre imparfaite nature humaine.
Moi, lorsque "N" nous annonce que des audits vont tre fait sur le parc nuclaire franais, comme disait papi Chirac, a m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre ... On ne va pas pisser bien loin, et je n'attends rien de spectaculairement concret. Et j'espre me tromper, malgr tout.




> A une poque, on a construit des centrales pour que les Franais soient indpendants (grosse blague) en matire d'lectricit


Why not ?
Ceci a en tout cas facilit cela, mme si ce n'est pas parfait. On est surement moins dpendant que si on n'en avait pas en tout cas. Je ne sais pas, mais si je prends l'exemple de ma rgion je me vois mal faire du triphas avec des moules, de l'andouille, du camembert et du calva  ::mouarf:: 





> mais des pays voisins qui eux, ne veulent pas de centrale sur leur territoire (pas bte, les mecs)


Je ne suis pas sur qu'ils soient "pas btes". Prenons le cas de l'Allemagne, la svre Angela semblait vouloir stopper toutes zes zentrales nuklaires. Et avec quoi on va faire du jus avec la puissance quivalente, hein?, les petits coquins ... En faisant pdaler sur de grosses dynamo leurs immigrs turques ? (je n'ai rien contre les Turcs, please)
M'est avis que les villes vont tre sombres et qu'ils mangeront moins de Doner, dommage ils sont bons la bas.
Sinon, en achetant du jus a la France ? Cool, la France sera donc l'Arabie Saoudite nuclaire de l'Europe.
Bon, je dconne, mais c'est juste une annonce que l'on balance comme a et on fait l'autruche.




> et ErDF nous fait payer plus cher le kwh sous prtexte qu'il peuvent le vendre  d'autre plus cher !


Les raisons sont loin de a, multiples et plus complexes.

----------


## Acropole

> Je ne sais pas, mais si je prends l'exemple de ma rgion je me vois mal faire du triphas avec des moules, de l'andouille, du camembert et *du calva*


Lcosse cre un biocarburant a base de whisky

Boire ou conduire...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je pense qu'il est bon de douter, et d'ailleurs cela amnerait peut tre de bonnes choses de douter un peu plus. Du genre "est ce que l'on me demande d'valuer est suffisant pour apprcier la qualit du systme concern", ou "est ce que les mthodes que j'utilise sont suffisantes pour valuer ce que je dois valuer, etc, etc", et j'en passe et des meilleures. Je doute juste parce que l'actualit et l'histoire est truffe d'exemples (en dehors du nuclaire bien entendu aussi) ou soit on a jamais mis les moyens ncessaires, soit on a jamais tenu compte de telle ou telle recommandation voire alerte, etc... et tout a fini - avec un dlai plus ou moins grand en fonction du domaine dans lequel on se trouve - par des morts.
> Des "experts" qui ont oublis qu'ils taient humains et donc imparfaits, ou le rgne absolu du fric et du pouvoir, ou bien en fonction d'une autre "tare" due a notre imparfaite nature humaine.
> Moi, lorsque "N" nous annonce que des audits vont tre fait sur le parc nuclaire franais, comme disait papi Chirac, a m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre ... On ne va pas pisser bien loin, et je n'attends rien de spectaculairement concret. Et j'espre me tromper, malgr tout.


Il faut douter et tout remettre en question. Ce qui est acquis aujourd'hui fera rire demain. Pour ce qui est des audits, je pense que ce pourrait tre une bonne chose, mais faire faire un audit  celui qui gre le truc...  ::roll:: 





> Why not ?
> Ceci a en tout cas facilit cela, mme si ce n'est pas parfait. On est surement moins dpendant que si on n'en avait pas en tout cas. Je ne sais pas, mais si je prends l'exemple de ma rgion je me vois mal faire du triphas avec des moules, de l'andouille, du camembert et du calva


Moules + andouille + camembert + calva ! C'est du quadriphas, a !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Acropole

> Il faut douter et tout remettre en question. Ce qui est acquis aujourd'hui fera rire demain.


Cette affirmation est elle acquise ou ferra-t-elle rire demain ?

Amis de la nature, soyez certains que la nature, elle, n'est pas votre amie. Elle vous tera la vie, et supprimera l'espce humaine, quand bon lui semblera, au hasard des jeux de l'volution et de la slection naturelle. Elle l'a dj fait et le refera.
Les cologistes pointent du doigt les dmons du nuclaire, du chimique et de la gntique qui sont pourtant les bases de la nature et de la vie, dans l'Univers tout entier. Ce sont les valeurs universelles, bien avant leurs idologies politiques personnelles.

----------


## Nebulix

> Et perso j'ai connaissance de deux ports disparus plutt que un mort.


Les deux disparus taient partis inspecter aprs le sisme et avant le tsunami. Ils ont t tus directement par le tsunami, comme hlas beaucoup d'autres. Une personne a t tue lors d'une explosion d'hydrogne, c'est de celle l que je parlais. Cette discussion illustre bien  quel point nous sommes *mal informs* !



> je pense qu'on verra de nouvelles victimes au bout de quelques mois (les effets d'une exposition prolonge des gens qui travaillent sur place).


Je te (re)conseille la page wikipedia sur les faibles doses d'irradiation. Leurs effets rels seraient bien infrieurs  ce que notre conditionnement nous fait craindre, voire mme bnfiques.



> Parce qu'un tremblement de terre reste un tremblement de terre. Si un pont s'croule avec tout ce qui est avec dans la flotte, ben on ne peut pas y faire grand chose. La seule chose qu'on peut faire (et on y travaille) c'est prdire le tremblement de terre (et les travaux sur le sujet sont hautement intressants).


L je suis franchement tonn ! On ne construit pas un pont sans tudier sa rsistance aux sismes qu'il pourrait subir et cel marche plutt bien. A ma connaissance il y a eu peu de dgts lis au seisme hors tsunami. Y compris dans les centrales nuclaires.
Il est consternant de voir que ce colossal travail de prvention est
dlibrment ignor par les mdia ( c'est beaucoup moins mdiatique qu'un coup de gueule de Bov)
donc totalement inconnu du public, mme de gens comme toi qui essaient de s'informer.
( nous sommes encore trs loin de pouvoir prdire les sismes )

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Les deux disparus taient partis inspecter aprs le sisme et avant le tsunami. Ils ont t tus directement par le tsunami, comme hlas beaucoup d'autres. Une personne a t tue lors d'une explosion d'hydrogne, c'est de celle l que je parlais.


C'est pas du tout l'info que j'ai. Directement aprs le tremblement de terre, TEPCO a proced au comptage et il manquait dj deux personnes sans que le tsunami ne soit encore l et sans que l'ordre d'inspection a t donn. Donc perso j'ai un doute  ce sujet.




> Je te (re)conseille la page wikipedia sur les faibles doses d'irradiation. Leurs effets rels seraient bien infrieurs  ce que notre conditionnement nous fait craindre, voire mme bnfiques.


Dj, wikipedia comme source c'est bof, mais bon. Mais surtout, les sauveteurs qui sont actuellement  la station, c'est pas des petites doses de radiation qui sont en train de se prendre. On est encore en dessous des doses o le mort est rapide, mais on risque de voir des effets  quelques mois (cf. n'importe quel bouquin sur la mdecine de la radiation).




> ( nous sommes encore trs loin de pouvoir prdire les sismes )


Non, mais on avance pas mal sur le sujet de la comprhension des mcanismes permettant de les prdire. Il y a eu tout un numro de JSEAES l-dessus recemment.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nebulix

> C'est pas du tout l'info que j'ai. Directement aprs le tremblement de terre, TEPCO a proced au comptage et il manquait dj deux personnes sans que le tsunami ne soit encore l et sans que l'ordre d'inspection a t donn. Donc perso j'ai un doute  ce sujet.


1) on est vraiment *mal informs*
2) Ces victimes ne sont pas dues au caractre nuclaire de l'installation.



> Dj, wikipedia comme source c'est bof, mais bon.


Wikipedia c'est quand mme mieux que[le beau-frre, Mamre, TF1,etc.]surtout si on prend le soin de *consulter les rfrences* qui sont de vritables articles scientifiques. 



> Mais surtout, les sauveteurs qui sont actuellement  la station, c'est pas des petites doses de radiation qui sont en train de se prendre. On est encore en dessous des doses o le mort est rapide, mais on risque de voir des effets  quelques mois (cf. n'importe quel bouquin sur la mdecine de la radiation).


Tu crois vraiment qu'ils y vont sans dosimtre ? Ou qu'on les expose dlibrment  des niveaux de radiations si dangeureux ?

Il n'y a rien de personnel dans ce que je vais dire : tu me sembles quelqu'un de plus rflchi et dsireux de t'informer que la moyenne. Et pourtant je trouve trace de pas mal de prjugs dans tes messages.
Jusqu' quel point sommes nous (nous tous ) manipuls ?

----------


## Le_novice_de_l'info

> Tu crois vraiment qu'ils y vont sans dosimtre ? Ou qu'on les expose dlibrment  des niveaux de radiations si dangeureux ?


Oui, clairement, toutes centrale nuclaire dans son precessus de scurit s'appui sur le volontariat pour envoyer des salaris aux charbons et  partir de l, pour n'importe quel niveau de radiation, des personnes seront sur le site  essayer de faire le ncessaire.
Comment crois tu que cela s'est pass pour Tchernobil (mme si exception car premier incident du genre et totalement diffrent du cas japonais) ?

Aprs sur le fait qu'ils aient des dosimtre ou autre compteur geger, je sais pas mais pour l'exposition, cela ne fait aucun doute.

PS : je trouve ces gens qui se sacrifie pour sauver d'autres vie sont de vrai hros.

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu crois vraiment qu'ils y vont sans dosimtre ? Ou qu'on les expose dlibrment  des niveaux de radiations si dangeureux ?


Quand tu sais que ces gens sont principalement des burakumin, oui. Ou alors on leur donne un dosimtre, mais sans leur expliquer comment s'en servir.

----------


## Nebulix

Bref on envoie sciemment des gars au casse pipe mais le complot est si tendu que ni les media japonais, ni l'AIEA, ni mme Greenpeace n'ent parlent !
Si vous croyez vraiment des trucs pareils, le dbat est vraiment difficile !

----------


## ManusDei

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burakumin

Voil une dfinition trs succinte de ce que sont les burakumin.

Donc globalement, non, a ne me surprend pas. Ni Greenpeace ni l'AIEA ne disent quoi que ce soit vis--vis des travailleurs intrimaires qui s'occupent du nettoyage des centrales nuclaires en France. 
Il y a eu quelques articles  ce sujet sur Le Monde dernirement si tu veux plus de dtails.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> 1) on est vraiment *mal informs*


Ben c'est une source plus digne de confiance que TF1 (ou France 2, ne soyons pas discriminatoires  ::mouarf:: 




> 2) Ces victimes ne sont pas dues au caractre nuclaire de l'installation.


On en sait rien pour le moment. Mais c'est pas non plus du au tsunami. Est-ce que, par exemple, une dalle de bton sur la tte c'est du au caractre nuclaire de l'installation?




> Wikipedia c'est quand mme mieux que[le beau-frre, Mamre, TF1,etc.]surtout si on prend le soin de *consulter les rfrences* qui sont de vritables articles scientifiques.


Des fois oui, des fois non. La vieWikipedia, c'est comme une boite de chocolats, on sait jamais sur quoi on va tomber. J'ai crit pour Wikipedia, je pourrais en parler longtemps  ::mouarf:: 




> Tu crois vraiment qu'ils y vont sans dosimtre ? Ou qu'on les expose dlibrment  des niveaux de radiations si dangereux ?


Bah oui, dlibrment. Regardes comment travaillaient les liquidateurs de Tchernobyl - 3 tranches de 45 secondes sur le toit, puis vacuation afin de minimiser les consquences sanitaires (le taux de mortalit des liquidateurs de Tchernobyl est infrieur  la moyenne nationale d'une population du mme age). Mais bon, forcement, faut quelques centaines de milliers de personnes pour a, et une compagnie prive ne peut se permettre un tel luxe.




> Il n'y a rien de personnel dans ce que je vais dire : tu me sembles quelqu'un de plus rflchi et dsireux de t'informer que la moyenne. Et pourtant je trouve trace de pas mal de prjugs dans tes messages.


Quels prjugs? De quoi tu parles?  ::roll::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Oui, clairement, toutes centrale nuclaire dans son precessus de scurit s'appui sur le volontariat pour envoyer des salaris aux charbons et  partir de l, pour n'importe quel niveau de radiation, des personnes seront sur le site  essayer de faire le ncessaire.


Et en plus, la notion de _self-sacrifice_ est bien plus prsente dans la culture japonaise que dans la culture occidentale (et surtout dans la version "moderne" de cette dernire).




> Comment crois tu que cela s'est pass pour Tchernobil (mme si exception car premier incident du genre et totalement diffrent du cas japonais) ?


Bah oui, les 33 (ou 35, les donnes divergent lgrement) pompiers qui sont morts durant la premire nuit en teignant l'incendie dans le cur du racteur savaient ce qui allait se passer  ::(:

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Bref on envoie sciemment des gars au casse pipe mais le complot est si tendu que ni les media japonais, ni l'AIEA, ni mme Greenpeace n'ent parlent !


Comment a les mdias n'en parlent pas? Quand certains employs ont dcid de rester sur le site malgr tout, la nouvelle a fait le tour du monde. Aprs, il faut comprendre la culture et la psychologie japonaise pour comprendre leur acte.

----------


## Le_novice_de_l'info

> Bah oui, les 33 (ou 35, les donnes divergent lgrement) pompiers qui sont morts durant la premire nuit en teignant l'incendie dans le cur du racteur savaient ce qui allait se passer


Dj ils ne se sont pas attaqus ds la premire nuit a teindre le coeur du racteur.

A la base les scientifiques ont mis plusieurs jours (voire semaines) avant de comprendre que le coeur du racteur avait explos. Alors j'imagine pas les malheureux pompiers tre au courant. Ils savaient vaguement qu'il y avait des fuites radioactives et encore la dose  laquelle ils devaient faire face tait largement suprieur  ce que disais leur dosimtre, ces derniers tant pas conus pour de si forte radiation  ::?:

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Dj ils ne se sont pas attaqus ds la premire nuit a teindre le coeur du racteur.


Bah si, quand t'as un truc qui brle (avec 3 autres blocs  cot) tu va lteindre. Parce que le graphite, a brle (c'est la diffrence fondamentale entre un RBMK et un BWR/PWR.




> A la base les scientifiques ont mis plusieurs jours (voire semaines) avant de comprendre que le cur du racteur avait explos.


Il a pas explos, il a fondu, mais peu importe, il fallait teindre l'incendie avant que tous les autres travaux puissent commencer.




> Alors j'imagine pas les malheureux pompiers tre au courant.


Euuuhh... Quand tu as un racteur ouvert, faut pas tre Einstein pour savoir qu'il y a de la radiation. On tait en 1986, pas en 1945...

----------


## chaplin

Aprs les drmes de Tchernobyl et Fuskishima, il serait bon de tirer les conclusions. Sortir du nuclaire ? On remplace par quoi ? 

Premier constat, lorsqu'on a besoin le plus d'electricit, en hivers, c'est l qu'on a le moins d'ensoleillement.

Deuxime constat, quand une catastrophe nuclaire arrive, contrairement aux problmes industriels o les financiers peuvent allgrement dlocaliser, la radioactivit ne peut pas tre dlocalise, mais s'exporte bien.

Je ne dis pas que je suis un pro-nuclaire. Si on rflchit, se sont les contraintes du nuclaires qui ont faonn l'architecture des centrales nuclaires:
- Production de vapeur d'eau, donc il faut une source d'eau inpuisable, fleuve, mer.
- Production massive d'electricit, donc batiments imposants et fixes, infrastructure pharaonique.

En parallle, quand l'arme utilisait les sous-marins, ils taient confronts au problmes de propulsion des engins sans que ceux-ci soient obliger de faire surface. C'est l qu'ils ont penser au nuclaire, car le refroidissement et la production de vapeur sont assurs par le milieu dans lequel volue le sous-marin, l'eau.

Ne serait-il pas judicieux de repenser la conception des centrales nuclaires de telle sorte qu'on ne vive plus les consquences des catastrophes, au sens ou un centrale mobile avec un quantit de matire nuclaire raisonnable serait plus facile  grr  la place d'un mastodonte en bton instransportable ?

----------


## Marco46

> Aprs les drmes de Tchernobyl et Fuskishima, il serait bon de tirer les conclusions. Sortir du nuclaire ? On remplace par quoi ? 
> 
> Premier constat, lorsqu'on a besoin le plus d'electricit, en hivers, c'est l qu'on a le moins d'ensoleillement.
> 
> Deuxime constat, quand une catastrophe nuclaire arrive, contrairement aux problmes industriels o les financiers peuvent allgrement dlocaliser, la radioactivit ne peut pas tre dlocalise, mais s'exporte bien.


Il manque un constat, et le plus important :

En dehors du nuclaire, il reste pour fabriquer de l'lctricit le ptrole, le gaz, ou le charbon.

Ptrole :
On est sur la phase plateau ondule de la production ptrolire. Dure entre 5 et 15 ans selon les estimations, aprs c'est dpltion de la prod de 3  5% par an, autant dire le litre  5 euros.

Gaz :
Pic de production dans environ 10/15 ans. Ncessite de tout acheter (ou presque) aux russes. Vu les quantits  demander c'est mme pas certain que la demande soit satisfaite. Les prix exploseraient avec un nouveau demandeur massif.

Charbon :
Trs polluant. Ncessite d'acheter aux russes et aux chinois et donc devenir leurs pantins. Vous savez quand l'ukraine a t prive de gaz en plein hiver parce qu'ils l'avaient ouverte un peu trop, ben l pareil mais chez nous. Il fait rarement -30 en France mais quand mme, plus de jus pendant l'hiver a calme.

Moralit ?




> Je ne dis pas que je suis un pro-nuclaire. Si on rflchit, se sont les contraintes du nuclaires qui ont faonn l'architecture des centrales nuclaires:
> - Production de vapeur d'eau, donc il faut une source d'eau inpuisable, fleuve, mer.
> - Production massive d'electricit, donc batiments imposants et fixes, infrastructure pharaonique.
> 
> En parallle, quand l'arme utilisait les sous-marins, ils taient confronts au problmes de propulsion des engins sans que ceux-ci soient obliger de faire surface. C'est l qu'ils ont penser au nuclaire, car le refroidissement et la production de vapeur sont assurs par le milieu dans lequel volue le sous-marin, l'eau.
> 
> Ne serait-il pas judicieux de repenser la conception des centrales nuclaires de telle sorte qu'on ne vive plus les consquences des catastrophes, au sens ou un centrale mobile avec un quantit de matire nuclaire raisonnable serait plus facile  grr  la place d'un mastodonte en bton instransportable ?


Des centrales  roulettes ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Non sans rire j'ai du mal  me reprsenter le concept sans plus de dtails ...

----------


## chaplin

Il existe dj deux centrales nuclaire  hlices, pas  roulettes:
Sous-marinBrise-glace ... russe, dont un qui sert essentiellement pour le tourisme dans le ple nord (Yamal), c'est dire que l'htel flottant hberge une centaine de personnes qui dorent au dessus d'une centrale nuclaire de 55MW, soit 75 000 CV.

----------


## Marco46

> Il existe dj deux centrales nuclaire  hlices, pas  roulettes:
> Sous-marinBrise-glace ... russe, dont un qui sert essentiellement pour le tourisme dans le ple nord (Yamal), c'est dire que l'htel flottant hberge une centaine de personnes qui dorent au dessus d'une centrale nuclaire de 55MW, soit 75 000 CV.


Mouai pour le transport de la production laisse tomber ...

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xjs4f6_xerfi-canal-e-changes-j-m-jancovici-vers-une-economie-decarbonee_news"]Dailymotion - Xerfi Canal E-changes J-M Jancovici Vers une conomie  dcarbone  ? - une vido Actu et Politique@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xjs4f6@@AMEPARAM@@xjs4f6[/ame] sur le sujet de l'nergie en gnral.

----------


## chaplin

Pourquoi ne pas recycler les plateformes ptrolires en centrale nuclaire ?
Pourquoi ce propos, parce qu'il y a un exemplaire en mer du nord qui va tre transformer en hotel en pleine mer. Quand des installations aussi  pharaoniques existent et qu'elles offrent les conditions "idales" pour hberger une centrale nuclaire, pourquoi ne pas en profiter ?

Les exemples cits ne visaient qu' se dcoudre de l'image qu'on a d'une centrale nuclaire.

----------


## ManusDei

Une plateforme en pleine mer pour le nuclaire, pourquoi pas. Mais vu les temptes que ces plateformes prennent dans la gueule, je ne suis pas sr que a soit vraiment scuris.

En France on commence  peine  lancer des usines marmotrices. Ca ne remplacera pas le nuclaire, mais a mrite d'tre mentionn (il n'y a pas que le solaire et l'olien).

----------


## sevyc64

> Quand des installations aussi pharaoniques existent et qu'elles offrent les conditions "idales" pour hberger une centrale nuclaire, pourquoi ne pas en profiter ?


Idales, je ne pense pas.

Les plateformes ptrolires et les centrales nuclaires n'ont pas du tout la mme structure, je vois difficilement comment faire tenir une centrale nuclaire sur une plateforme. D'autant plus que c'est l'exposer  des risques climatiques sans communes mesures en offshore augmentant de fait le risque d'incidents. Sais-tu que, mme si de prime abords elle ne semble pas vulnrable, une centrale nuclaire commence  se mettre en scurit ds que les vents dpassent les 130km, sais-tu qu'une plateforme ptrolire offshore est trs rgulirement balaye par des vents  plus de 200km ?

Et puis, en cas d'accidents, le nuage toxique traverse la moiti du globe en quelques jours, que le centrale soit en pleine mer ne rsout rien sur ce point.

Et sans compter qu'il faut trouver un moyen de rapatrier le courant produit vers la terre. L'lectricit ne se transporte pas par bateaux

----------


## chaplin

Effectivement, je n'avais pas pens aux temptes, mais plus au fait d'une centrale sous-marine pose dans les fonds marins mais qui pourrait tre dplace grce  la pousse d'archimde.

EDIT: Inutile de chercher davantage, le projet existe dj.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbaRq1T4Dbk[/ame]

----------


## Jon Shannow

Qui a cru que tout tait rsolu  Fukushima ?  :8-): 

Un sujet absolument pas proccupant, ici, et qui montre  quel point il est important de continuer  dvelopper le nuclaire...

Le nuclaire, c'est LE moyen de sortir de la crise. Ben oui, quoi ! Plus de vie sur terre... plus de crise !  ::ccool::

----------


## Benoit_Durand

Ah ouais quand mme ! 

IL n'y a pas 50 solutions. Pour se protger de sang d'aliens il faut utiliser des carapaces d'aliens donc pour se protger de ce "vomis de central" il faudrait faire un sarcophage d'uranium. On ne peut pas faire plus dense et plus solide.

Je crois qu'Areva et Bouygues sont dj sur le coup  :;): 

Il me semble que l'eau autour de la centrale est dj compltement radioactive, avec toute la flotte qu'ils ont balance sur le racteur.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

En comparaison du nombre de victime des activits minires et industrielles en gnral, le nuclaire est trs sr.

Rduire la taille des centrales ne rduirait en rien la probabilit d'accident, ils seraient moins graves mais plus nombreux. Aussi, les prix augmenteraient, plus de cours d'eau seraient touchs par le rchauffement de leurs eaux, les paysages en ptiraient, la scurit diminuerait (terrorisme etc..), il faudrait transporter de l'uranium et des dchets un peu partout, etc..
Les rendre transportable serait encore pire.
Les placer sur ou sous l'eau poserait aussi normment de problmes : Les prix plus levs, la diffusion incontrlable des particules en cas d'accident, l'impossibilit d'intervenir, explosion du  la vaporisation de beaucoup plus d'eau, etc..
Les ingnieurs ont quelque peu rflchit avant de dfinir les normes de construction et la scurit a toujours t primordiale dans les choix qui ont t faits.

L'accidents, a arrive, c'est sa dfinition. Les essais nuclaires atmosphriques ont beaucoup plus irradis l'atmosphre que Tchernobyl, idem pour les essais sous-marins ou enterr, et je n'ai encore que deux bras, je ne brille pas dans le noir et Godzilla n'est toujours que fiction. Pendant ce temps, des milliers de chinois meurent chaque anne dans les mines de charbon, et ne parlons pas de certains africains pour qui llectricit reste un luxe. Les cologistes qui refusent de peser le pour et le contre sont irresponsables. Par idologie, ils se moquent compltement du prix de lnergie qui est pourtant crucial pour les plus pauvres de la plante.
Pourquoi remplacer le nuclaire par le renouvelable quand on pourrait employer les deux ?! Pour l'idologie et pour le culte de la nature...

----------


## chaplin

Fukushima est la demonstration mme du problme de conception des centrales nuclaires en cas d'incident grve: on ne contrle plus rien !!!

La concentration critique de matire fissile dans une enceinte confine transforme une centrale scurise en tombe radioactive pour l'ternit en cas d'avarie extrme.

Pourquoi les amricains ont-ils arrter le programme des navettes spatiales parce qu'elles ont une taille critique. Ils ont voulu faire des conomies d'echelle en rutilisant les navettes spatiales  cause de l'investissement astronomique de ces engins.

Combien cote une centrale nuclaire au dmentellement ?

S'il faut parler de terrorisme, alors arrtons immdiatement le nuclaire.

Il y a des tas de sous-marins nuclaires qui sillonnent les mers et ocans du monde entier, on a jamais entendu parl de catastrophe de l'ampleur de TChernoby ou de Fuskushima, parce que les centrales nuclaires fonctionnent dans des lieux habits !!!!

Jouer avec les statistiques, c'est dangereux et inconscient, on l'a vu avec les financiers.

----------


## sevyc64

> Pourquoi les amricains ont-ils arrter le programme des navettes spatiales parce qu'elles ont une taille critique.


Non. La raison principale est que la navette coutais trs cher  faire voler pour ce qu'elle rapportait. Elle n'a jamais t rentable. Le budget de la NASA ayant t considrablement divis ces 20 dernires annes, elle ne peut plus se permettre de financer un projet de navette spatiale (10  15 ans d'tude avant le premier vol) qui ne sera, de toute faon jamais rentable.
Le projet Herms (navette europenne) a t abandonn depuis longtemps pour principalement les mmes raisons. 
La solution serait d'avoir de l'investissement priv, mais sans espoir de rentabilit pas de privs.




> S'il faut parler de terrorisme, alors arrtons immdiatement le nuclaire.


Malheureusement, on ne peut ignorer le lien potentiel. Le nuclaire civil, indpendamment du risque qu'il reprsente lui-mme en cas d'attaque d'une centrale, peut, dans certains cas, notamment les technologies russes type Tchernobyl, permettre et facilit l'arrive au nuclaire dit "militaire" que celui-ci soit utiliser par un tat ou par des organisations terroristes. 
Faut-il rappeler que le nuclaire soit-disant civil de l'Iran notamment, est justement vendu par les Russes et est de type Tchernobyl ?




> Il y a des tas de sous-marins nuclaires qui sillonnent les mers et ocans du monde entier, on a jamais entendu parl de catastrophe de l'ampleur de TChernoby ou de Fuskushima, parce que les centrales nuclaires fonctionnent dans des lieux habits !!!!


Dj les puissances sont bien faibles. Et les technologies des racteurs nuclaires des sous-marins ne sont pas les mmes que celle des centrales lectriques. Je en serais pas capable de rentrer dans les dtails, mais de ce que j'en sais, ces racteurs-l ne peuvent pas s'emballer. Un emballement produirait automatiquement une raction d'"autotouffement" et d'arrt de la raction.

----------


## chaplin

> Dj les puissances sont bien faibles. Et les technologies des racteurs nuclaires des sous-marins ne sont pas les mmes que celle des centrales lectriques. Je en serais pas capable de rentrer dans les dtails, mais de ce que j'en sais, ces racteurs-l ne peuvent pas s'emballer. *Un emballement produirait automatiquement une raction d'"autotouffement" et d'arrt de la raction*.


C'est le point faible des centrales nuclaires civiles et c'est un paradox quand on parle de matriel militaire qui a priori semble plus sr.

----------


## sevyc64

Il existe diverse technologies de racteurs nuclaires avec divers combustibles, dont seulement quelques unes sont adaptes  la production de masse d'lectricit dans les centrales.
La quasi totalit des centrales dans le monde sont des dclinaison d'une technologie commune (racteur  eau pressurise) qui n'est pas forcment la plus performante et qui n'est certainement pas la moins dangereuse et qui a conduit aux 3 gros accidents nuclaires connus, Three Mile Island (79), Tchernobyl (86) et Fukushima (2011).

Pourquoi l'avoir choisir ? Le choix est purrement politique et remonte aux annes 50 aux USA.

Je conseille de lire  ce sujet la srie d'article consacre au nuclaire dans le Science&Vie de novembre 2011



Oui le nuclaire  un avenir, mais le nuclaire actuel, NON. Il faut tout faire pour s'en dbarrasser. Mais cela ne peut se faire qu' une chelle de 50  100 ans.

Mais prconiser, comme le font les cologistes, de sortir immdiatement du nuclaire, en se gardant bien de dire que cela signifie produire l'lectricit  partir de l'eau (barrages dangereux en cas de rupture, d'impact cologique norme), du ptrole et gaz (ressources trs limites et polluantes) ou du charbon (extrmement polluant) est simplement totalement irresponsable de leur part.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Dj les puissances sont bien faibles. Et les technologies des racteurs nuclaires des sous-marins ne sont pas les mmes que celle des centrales lectriques. Je en serais pas capable de rentrer dans les dtails, mais de ce que j'en sais, ces racteurs-l ne peuvent pas s'emballer.


Non, ce sont les mmes racteurs PWR.

Que ce soit la gammes des AxW pour les porte-avions ou la gamme S la plus recente (S9G et S1B) ou les racteurs K franais, ce sont tous des PWR. Il y a des nuances qui font que ces racteurs peuvent oprer avec un seul coeur nuclaire pendant bien plus longtemps qu'un racteur civil (pour des raisons videntes), mais ca change rien.

Aprs, il y a des trucs qui ont t experiments sur des schmas diffrents, mais ils sont pas alls bien loin.

Ou alors tu peux faire un racteur au plomb-bismuth (classe Lyre alias Projet 705) mais les emmerdes que tu recueille outweightent largement les avantages.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> La quasi totalit des centrales dans le monde sont des dclinaison d'une technologie commune (racteur  eau pressurise) qui n'est pas forcment la plus performante et qui n'est certainement pas la moins dangereuse et qui a conduit aux 3 gros accidents nuclaires connus, Three Mile Island (79), Tchernobyl (86) et Fukushima (2011).


Tchernobyl est un racteur RBMK, pas un PWR.  ::roll:: 




> Pourquoi l'avoir choisir ? Le choix est purrement politique et remonte aux annes 50 aux USA.


Ouais, et l'URSS a cout le choix politique des USA? Trois fois hihihi...  ::roll:: 




> Je conseille de lire  ce sujet la srie d'article consacre au nuclaire dans le Science&Vie de novembre 2011


Et moi je conseille de ne pas lire de conneries de journalistes.  :;): 




> Oui le nuclaire  un avenir, mais le nuclaire actuel, NON. Il faut tout faire pour s'en dbarrasser. Mais cela ne peut se faire qu' une chelle de 50  100 ans.


Bah oui, les racteurs changent. On peut pas reprocher aux frres Wright de ne pas avoir conu le F-14. C'est la mme chose pour les racteurs.




> Mais prconiser, comme le font les cologistes, de sortir immdiatement du nuclaire, en se gardant bien de dire que cela signifie produire l'lectricit  partir de l'eau (barrages dangereux en cas de rupture, d'impact cologique norme), du ptrole et gaz (ressources trs limites et polluantes) ou du charbon (extrmement polluant) est simplement totalement irresponsable de leur part.


Tout  fait d'accord, a montre que les cologistes ne connaissent rien sur le sujet et ne font que de l'idologie...

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Je suis d'accord avec grafikm (ce qui n'est point mon habitude  :8O:  ).

PS : Concernant Science & Vie, je les lis rgulirement mais l'avenir ne donne que rarement raison  leur trop nombreuses prophties.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je ne suis pas pour la sortie du nuclaire  court termes, mais plutt dans la remise en question de la recherche sur les nergies.

Il est temps de mettre des moyens dans la recherche de nouvelles nergies, car le ptrole est en fin de vie, les centrales nuclaires actuelles aussi et on sait aujourd'hui que le nuclaire ne peut pas tre l'avenir  cause de l'accumulation des dchets. 

Donc, prvoyons... Ah, on me dit dans l'oreillette que le verbe prvoir, n'est pas politiquement correct !  ::?: 

Ensuite, parlant de scurit des centrales nuclaires...   ::ccool:: 
Heureusement, ce n'est que GreenPeace, mais la prochaine fois ce sera peut-tre al quaida, et je me demande s'ils se contenteront d'une banderole  ::?:

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Je ne suis pas pour la sortie du nuclaire  court termes, mais plutt dans la remise en question de la recherche sur les nergies.
> 
> Il est temps de mettre des moyens dans la recherche de nouvelles nergies, car le ptrole est en fin de vie, les centrales nuclaires actuelles aussi et on sait aujourd'hui que le nuclaire ne peut pas tre l'avenir  cause de l'accumulation des dchets. 
> 
> Donc, prvoyons... Ah, on me dit dans l'oreillette que le verbe prvoir, n'est pas politiquement correct !


On investit pourtant pal mal dans ces recherches. Pour une plus forte augmentation des budgets, il reste le droit de vote. (Par exemple, le projet ITER est considr trop coteux par beaucoup de monde, scientifiques compris.)

----------


## chaplin

> on sait aujourd'hui que le nuclaire ne peut pas tre l'avenir  cause de l'accumulation des dchets.


Pourtant, la techtonique des plaques nous enseigne que la crote terrestre se renouvelle par un phnomne de tapis roulant, au niveau des dorsales la plaque se forme, au niveau des zones de subduction, la plaque s'enfonce pour repasser  l'tat de magma.

Enfouir des dchets nuclaires  condition de trouver le bon endroit pour tirer profit de la technotique des plaques ne devrait pas poser de problme.

Comme l'uranium et ses drivs sont extrment dense, il n'y a aucun risque de voir ces dchets remonter  la surface s'ils sont entrrs en profondeur.

Bien entendu la rflexion reste schmatique, mais la premire centrale nuclaire, c'est le noyau de la Terre.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Il est temps de mettre des moyens dans la recherche de nouvelles nergies, car le ptrole est en fin de vie, les centrales nuclaires actuelles aussi et on sait aujourd'hui que le nuclaire ne peut pas tre l'avenir  cause de l'accumulation des dchets.


Les formes dnergie ne sont gure nombreuses, et on a plus ou moins fait le tour de tous les types d'nergie existants. Et  part le thermonuclaire, qui est au point mort depuis un moment, on a peu de chance de trouver une nouvelle forme d'nergie  court ou moyen terme.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pourtant, la techtonique des plaques nous enseigne que la crote terrestre se renouvelle par un phnomne de tapis roulant, au niveau des dorsales la plaque se forme, au niveau des zones de subduction, la plaque s'enfonce pour repasser  l'tat de magma.


Elle repasse pas vraiment  l'tat de magma mais peu importe.  :;): 

C'est surtout que la vitesse d'avance des plaques est bien trop faible pour que a serve  quelque chose.

A ce rythme, il est plus simple et plus sur de creuser un puits dans un plateau cristallin stable (il y a des techniques de forage horizontal qu'il n'y a qu' adapter un peu pour un matriau plus dur) et balancer ce truc  ~10 km de profondeur pour que a emmerde jamais personne.

Le problme c'est que a demande un investissement et surtout suscite l'opposition cologiste qui a zro notions en conomie  ::roll::

----------


## sevyc64

> Il est temps de mettre des moyens dans la recherche de nouvelles nergies, car le ptrole est en fin de vie, les centrales nuclaires actuelles aussi et on sait aujourd'hui que le nuclaire ne peut pas tre l'avenir  cause de l'accumulation des dchets.


Il existe plusieurs technologies nuclaires dans diffrents domaines. La technologie actuelle des centrales nuclaires produit des dchets  dure de vie de plusieurs centaines de milliers d'annes. 

Mais d'autres produits nuclaires, notamment ceux utiliser en radiologie mdicale ou dans l'industrie ont des dure de vies de quelques centaines de jours  quelques dizaines d'annes (mais ils ne servent pas  produire de l'lectricit).

Dire que le nuclaire n'a plus d'avenir est faux. La technologie des centrales actuelles ne devrait plus avoir d'avenir, mais il ne faut pas pour autant arrter la recherche et se priver de nouvelles technologies plus "propre" voire, pourquoi pas, capable d'absorber les dchets actuels.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les formes dnergie ne sont gure nombreuses, et on a plus ou moins fait le tour de tous les types d'nergie existants. Et  part le thermonuclaire, qui est au point mort depuis un moment, on a peu de chance de trouver une nouvelle forme d'nergie  court ou moyen terme.


Je me demande pourquoi on a encore des budgets de recherches, puisque M. Grafikm_fr vient de nous dmontrer qu'il n'y a plus rien  dcouvrir.  ::ccool::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je me demande pourquoi on a encore des budgets de recherches, puisque M. Grafikm_fr vient de nous dmontrer qu'il n'y a plus rien  dcouvrir.


Les budgets de recherche existent pour chercher (si-si), et ce n'est absolument pas garanti que telle ou telle recherche aboutira  une application concrte un jour. C'est pour a d'ailleurs qu'on coupe les fonds  la recherche fondamentale un peu partout dans le monde  ::(: 

Maintenant, si on regarde l'tat gnral de la science au cours de l'anne 2011, on s'aperoit qu'on a fait le tour de tous les types de production nergtique possible et imaginable, except la fusion contrle.

Tous les autres types ont soit t mis en place, soit sont trop cher pour tre rentable et tiennent uniquement grce  des subventions conomiques.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Franchement, j'ai du mal  concevoir qu'on ait fait le tour en quoi que ce soit, et je reste persuader, ne t'en dplaise, qu'il y a plein de choses que l'on ne connait pas, et pourquoi est-ce que ce ne serait pas une source d'nergie ?

Je crois qu'heureusement pour nous, beaucoup de gens ne pensent pas comme toi.

----------


## sevyc64

> Maintenant, si on regarde l'tat gnral de la science au cours de l'anne 2011, on s'aperoit qu'on a fait le tour de tous les types de production nergtique possible et imaginable, except la fusion contrle.


C'est pas tout  fait vrai.

Bon nombre de pistes de recherche ont t abandonnes sans tre mise en uvres, durant ces 40 dernires annes pour des raisons ( l'poque) conomique, politiques, techniques, ...
Cela ne signifie pas que dsormais elles ne peuvent pas tre exploites car les techniques ont volues, les politiques ont (ou peuvent changer), parce que ce qui tait conomiquement inexploitable  l'poque peut le devenir aujourd'hui d aux performances techniques  moindre cot ou simplement  la hausse du cot de l'nergie.

Par exemple, bon nombres de puits de ptroles sont aujourdhui conomiquement viable avec un baril  150$, alors que l'ide ne serait mme pas venue, il y a 15 ans avec un baril  moins de 100$. Il y a 20 ans, on ne savait extraire plus de 20% d'un puits. Aujourdhui on est capable de dpasser les 65%, jusqu' 80% sur certains puits. C'est pour cette raison que la date de pnurie est rgulirement repousse malgr une consommation mondiale en forte hausse.
Mais il arrivera un jour ou la pnurie sera relle.

Il y a toujours quelque chose  dcouvrir

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Bon nombre de pistes de recherche ont t abandonnes sans tre mise en uvres, durant ces 40 dernires annes pour des raisons ( l'poque) conomique, politiques, techniques, ...


Lesquelles? Un exemple sur la table et tu verra que c'est pas aussi simple.
Parce que parler de les pistes de recherche c'est bien joli mais bon...




> Par exemple, bon nombres de puits de ptroles sont aujourdhui conomiquement viable avec un baril  150$, alors que l'ide ne serait mme pas venue, il y a 15 ans avec un baril  moins de 100$. Il y a 20 ans, on ne savait extraire plus de 20% d'un puits. Aujourdhui on est capable de dpasser les 65%, jusqu' 80% sur certains puits. C'est pour cette raison que la date de pnurie est rgulirement repousse malgr une consommation mondiale en forte hausse.


Bah oui, mais a reste du ptrole. On n'a pas dcouvert une nouvelle faon de produire de lnergie, on sait juste tirer un peu plus des gisements actuels.




> Il y a toujours quelque chose  dcouvrir


Encore faut-il que cette dcouverte puisse 1) tre mise en pratique 2) tre rentable ne serait-ce que du point de vue nergtique (et aussi financire de prfrence).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Franchement, j'ai du mal  concevoir qu'on ait fait le tour en quoi que ce soit, et je reste persuader, ne t'en dplaise, qu'il y a plein de choses que l'on ne connait pas, et pourquoi est-ce que ce ne serait pas une source d'nergie ?


Parce qu'il ne suffit pas de dcouvrir une nouvelle source d'nergie. En passant, dcouvrir une nouvelle source d'nergie c'est dj une hypothse forte qui serait quasiment le renversement d'une bonne partie de la physique moderne. Donc il faut tout reconstruire tout l'appareil thorique (pas une mince affaire, rien qu'avec le dlai de publication dans les journaux on va tre servis  ::mouarf:: ), ensuite passer au stade de prototype, et ensuite, avec un peu de chance et dans un avenir lointain, d'avoir une application industrielle. Regarde ne serait-ce que la fusion contrle. a fait au bas mot depuis les annes 1950 qu'on en parle et on en est toujours au mme point.

Or les problmes nergtiques, on va les avoir incessamment sous peu, pas dans 100 ans.

----------


## ManusDei

> Maintenant, si on regarde l'tat gnral de la science au cours de l'anne 2011, on s'aperoit qu'on a fait le tour de tous les types de production nergtique possible et imaginable, except la fusion contrle.


Reste encore la recherche pour amliorer les rendements (par exemple pour le solaire qui a un rendement nergtique trs faible).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Reste encore la recherche pour amliorer les rendements (par exemple pour le solaire qui a un rendement nergtique trs faible).


Je suis trs pessimiste concernant le solaire. Dj, les batteries cotent une blinde d'nergie  produire (le silicium bouffe une blinde dlectricit), ensuite, il est trs sensible aux conditions climatiques (parce que hihi, les gars qui parlent de production de 130-140 W/m le testent dans les conditions optimales, alors que chez nous, tu as parfois 100 W/m en entre et avec un rendement de ~25%, a fait que du 20 W/m). Ensuite, il cote quand mme quelque peu en entretien et aussi (et surtout) en dmantlement, qui gnre pas mal de produits toxiques.

Puis surtout, tant qu'on ne fera pas une avance majeure dans les batteries, le solaire n'est pas un candidat valable au remplacement des nergies fossiles.

Aprs, on peut et on doit promouvoir les installation par chauffage solaire direct dans les habitations, a c'est certain, mais c'est autre chose.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Parce qu'il ne suffit pas de dcouvrir une nouvelle source d'nergie. En passant, dcouvrir une nouvelle source d'nergie c'est dj une hypothse forte qui serait quasiment le renversement d'une bonne partie de la physique moderne. Donc il faut tout reconstruire tout l'appareil thorique (pas une mince affaire, rien qu'avec le dlai de publication dans les journaux on va tre servis ), ensuite passer au stade de prototype, et ensuite, avec un peu de chance et dans un avenir lointain, d'avoir une application industrielle. Regarde ne serait-ce que la fusion contrle. a fait au bas mot depuis les annes 1950 qu'on en parle et on en est toujours au mme point.
> 
> Or les problmes nergtiques, on va les avoir incessamment sous peu, pas dans 100 ans.


Et pourquoi la physique moderne ne serait pas remise en question ?
Ensuite, les temps ne sont pas aussi long que tu le dit. Entre la dcouverte de la radioactivit par Becquerel et les centrales nuclaires y a quoi, 50/60 ans ! 
Tu dis que nos problmes nergtiques vont avoir lieu incessamment sous peu, certes, mais ils se divisent  mon sens en 2 gros points. L'nergie de transport et celle de l'nergie locale (lectricit dans les locaux). Pour les transports, c'est actuellement le ptrole qui va poser problme, pour l'autre on a le ptrole (encore), le gaz, le charbon, les trucs renouvelables, et le nuclaire. 
Quand je parle de sortir du nuclaire, j'suis pas Eva, je ne vois pas a dans un bref dlai (les politico-colos sont des imbciles), mais sur du plus long terme. 
Il faut voir que le nuclaire n'est pas une solution d'avenir sur le trs long terme (outre sa dangerosit, il y a le problme des dchets et des matires premires). Ce que nous montre Fukushima c'est que nous ne matrisons absolument pas les phnomnes ds lors que la machine se drgle. On aurait pu croire que l'on ait tir les consquences de Tchernobyl, mais visiblement, nous nous sommes draps d'un "Chez nous c'est diffrent et c'est plus sr". Les japonais aussi jusqu' il y a peu.

Ce que je dis, c'est qu'il faut chercher autre chose, et pour cela il faut des budgets. Cessons de mettre des sous dans des solutions que l'on sait vouer  la catastrophe (nergies fossiles, nuclaire, ...) et cherchons  faire autrement. 
L'nergie est partout. Ce qu'il faut c'est tre capable de la matrise et de la rentabilise. J'ai foi en l'homme, et je pense qu'il est capable de se surpasser, il faut juste lui en donner les moyens.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Et pourquoi la physique moderne ne serait pas remise en question ?


Par ce que, actuellement, aucun lement ne permet de la remettre en question. Ce qui signifie pas que c'est fig, mais remettre en question, c'est autre chose.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ensuite, les temps ne sont pas aussi long que tu le dit. Entre la dcouverte de la radioactivit par Becquerel et les centrales nuclaires y a quoi, 50/60 ans !


50/60 ans dans un monde o la recherche avanait (assez paradoxalement) bien plus vite. Nous avons dsappris  concevoir de nouveaux mcanismes et de nouvelles machines. De plus en plus, les "innovations" ne sont que de l'exploitation sans cesse plus intensives d'une seule et mme technologie et surtout beaucoup de marketing.

Il a fallu moins de 10 ans (et une guerre mondiale) pour transformer l'avion d'un jouet en un appareil militaire redoutable. Aujourd'hui, on peut mme pas finir de faire un avion en 10 ans (le F-35 vous salue bien bas).




> Tu dis que nos problmes nergtiques vont avoir lieu incessamment sous peu, certes, mais ils se divisent  mon sens en 2 gros points. L'nergie de transport et celle de l'nergie locale (lectricit dans les locaux). Pour les transports, c'est actuellement le ptrole qui va poser problme, pour l'autre on a le ptrole (encore), le gaz, le charbon, les trucs renouvelables, et le nuclaire.


Le gaz et le charbon posent aussi des emmerdes, les trucs renouvelables ne sont actuellement pas rentables et ne tiennent que sur des subventions. On est coincs.




> Il faut voir que le nuclaire n'est pas une solution d'avenir sur le trs long terme (outre sa dangerosit, il y a le problme des dchets et des matires premires).


Ben, quasiment n'importe quelle solution a des problmes de matires premires. Les cellules solaire utilisant des mtaux rares les ont aussi, par exemple. Et pour le coup, l'uranium n'est pas si rare que cela, il va devenir de plus en plus cher  extraire, mais compar  la hausse des prix du ptrole ce n'est pas grand chose.




> On aurait pu croire que l'on ait tir les consquences de Tchernobyl, mais visiblement, nous nous sommes draps d'un "Chez nous c'est diffrent et c'est plus sr". Les japonais aussi jusqu' il y a peu.


Fukushima n'a fait que montrer qu'il ne faut pas confier l'industrie nuclaire  une socit prive, surtout dans un pays comme le Japon o la mentalit nationale et particulire concernant le rapport  l'entreprise. Et elle a aussi dmontr que la sous-traitance sur ce genre de site doit tre strictement rglemente.




> Ce que je dis, c'est qu'il faut chercher autre chose, et pour cela il faut des budgets. Cessons de mettre des sous dans des solutions que l'on sait vouer  la catastrophe (nergies fossiles, nuclaire, ...) et cherchons  faire autrement.


Autrement a veut dire quoi?  ::?:

----------


## Sunchaser

> Fukushima n'a fait que montrer qu'il ne faut pas confier l'industrie nuclaire  une socit prive, surtout dans un pays comme le Japon o la mentalit nationale et particulire concernant le rapport  l'entreprise. Et elle a aussi dmontr que la sous-traitance sur ce genre de site doit tre strictement rglemente.


 ::applo:: 
Oouh pinaise ...! si je pouvais mettre +1000, je le ferais. Je doute que Anomaly soit d'accord pour faire un bouton rien que pour l'occasion, donc je vais viter de demander.  ::mrgreen:: 
Fukushima a bien dmontr que confier aveuglment les secteurs de production d'nergie - et en plus, une source aussi sensible - a des socits prives, qui n'ont - par dfinition - que pour seul but le profit (et a cours terme de nos jours), tait un sommet de connerie.
Et du coup, on devrait faire un beau "cocorico!" tous ensemble, parce qu'on est en tte de ce genre de sport. 
J'habite a 110 km env. de ce joyau d'EPR qui tous les ans prends 2 ans de retard (bon, j'abuse un peu, je sais), etc ... On est un des pays les plus nuclaris, on tait cens tre au top techniquement, et aujourd'hui cela ressemble plus a une bouillabaisse moisie qu'a un fleuron technologique.
Fort heureusement, on n'est pas cens subir les mmes secousses et tremblements vers chez nous, la crote terrestre par ici ne semblant pas atteinte de dlire parkinsonien.

----------


## Marco46

> Et pourquoi la physique moderne ne serait pas remise en question ?
> Ensuite, les temps ne sont pas aussi long que tu le dit. Entre la dcouverte de la radioactivit par Becquerel et les centrales nuclaires y a quoi, 50/60 ans ! 
> Tu dis que nos problmes nergtiques vont avoir lieu incessamment sous peu, certes, mais ils se divisent  mon sens en 2 gros points. L'nergie de transport et celle de l'nergie locale (lectricit dans les locaux). Pour les transports, c'est actuellement le ptrole qui va poser problme, pour l'autre on a le ptrole (encore), le gaz, le charbon, les trucs renouvelables, et le nuclaire. 
> Quand je parle de sortir du nuclaire, j'suis pas Eva, je ne vois pas a dans un bref dlai (les politico-colos sont des imbciles), mais sur du plus long terme.


Vu la situation franaise, ce serait un suicide conomique que d'investir pour dmolir le parc nuclaire. Et pour y mettre quoi ? Du gaz histoire de se mettre tout seul une laisse tenue par tonton popov ? Du charbon histoire de se mettre tout seul une laisse tenue par tonton popov ?

Ya un moment faut faire un choix, on peut pas vouloir 2 bagnoles par mnage, 15 appareils lectromnagers par foyer, une tl, un portable et un ordi par personne et vouloir faire du renouvellable partout, c'est juste pas possible.




> Il faut voir que le nuclaire n'est pas une solution d'avenir sur le trs long terme (outre sa dangerosit, il y a le problme des dchets et des matires premires). Ce que nous montre Fukushima c'est que nous ne matrisons absolument pas les phnomnes ds lors que la machine se drgle. On aurait pu croire que l'on ait tir les consquences de Tchernobyl, mais visiblement, nous nous sommes draps d'un "Chez nous c'est diffrent et c'est plus sr". Les japonais aussi jusqu' il y a peu.


C'est un choix de socit. Nous avons choisi une socit de consommation et de gaspillage. L'lectricit ne tombera pas du ciel.

Sur du trs long terme (c'est combien a, un sicle ?) le nuclaire n'est peut tre pas une solution, mais sur le court et moyen terme c'est malheureusement la solution la plus conomique  nos trs trs proches problmes nergtiques.




> Ce que je dis, c'est qu'il faut chercher autre chose, et pour cela il faut des budgets. Cessons de mettre des sous dans des solutions que l'on sait vouer  la catastrophe (nergies fossiles, nuclaire, ...) et cherchons  faire autrement. 
> L'nergie est partout. Ce qu'il faut c'est tre capable de la matrise et de la rentabilise. J'ai foi en l'homme, et je pense qu'il est capable de se surpasser, il faut juste lui en donner les moyens.


L'nergie est partout ? Ah bon. Ben oui tu dois parler du vent et du soleil mais malheureusement on sait pas bien faire. En tout cas pas aux chelles ncessaire.

Donc pour le moment on a pas mieux que le nuclaire. Et en 2020 quand le prix du gaz aura doubl et celui du ptrole tripl on sera bien content de les avoir nos centrales.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Autrement a veut dire quoi?


He bien, visiblement nous sommes d'accord. Les mthodes actuelles de recherche ne donnent aucun rsultat. Donc, il faut faire autrement. Comment, je ne sais pas, mais nous avons des "politico-penseurs" qui gagnent des fortunes, c'est  eux de concevoir ces nouveaux modes de fonctionnement.

Vous semblez tre de braves toutous, imbibez jusqu' plus soif de la pense unique qui se rsume  : "C'est comme a, on peut rien faire".
Moi je pense qu'il y a d'autres moyens de faire, et qu'il faut juste vouloir pour pouvoir. Seulement, si la majorit des gens pensent comme vous "bouhouhou, on peut rien faire, c'est foutu bouhouhou" videmment, a va bouger d'un poil.
 ::ccool::

----------


## ManusDei

> L'nergie est partout ? Ah bon. Ben oui tu dois parler du vent et du soleil mais malheureusement on sait pas bien faire. En tout cas pas aux chelles ncessaire.


Et surtout c'est pas constant. Les usines marmotrices pourraient tre mieux, car elles sont cycliques et qu'on sait  l'avance combien elles vont produire et quand, mais c'est loin d'tre parfait. Reste l'isolation pour moins chauffer, ce qui est la meilleure option pour moins consommer pour l'instant (on peut choisir d'avoir froid aussi  ::ccool::  ).

----------


## Bluedeep

> Et surtout c'est pas constant. Les usines marmotrices pourraient tre mieux, car elles sont cycliques et qu'on sait  l'avance combien elles vont produire


Le problme est que les sites pour installer des usines marmotrices ne sont pas lgions.

Dans ce registre, les "hydrauliennes" qui utilisent n'importe quel forme de courant marin (dont les rgimes sont relativement bien connus) sont plus prometteuses et leur impact environnemental est bien moindre.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> He bien, visiblement nous sommes d'accord. Les mthodes actuelles de recherche ne donnent aucun rsultat. Donc, il faut faire autrement. Comment, je ne sais pas, mais nous avons des "politico-penseurs" qui gagnent des fortunes, c'est  eux de concevoir ces nouveaux modes de fonctionnement.
> 
> Vous semblez tre de braves toutous, imbibez jusqu' plus soif de la pense unique qui se rsume  : "C'est comme a, on peut rien faire".
> Moi je pense qu'il y a d'autres moyens de faire, et qu'il faut juste vouloir pour pouvoir. Seulement, si la majorit des gens pensent comme vous "bouhouhou, on peut rien faire, c'est foutu bouhouhou" videmment, a va bouger d'un poil.


moi je dis que les solutions existent mais on nous les cache pour des raisons de lobbying !

...

nan j'en sais rien, c'est juste que la thorie du complot est tellement pratique que je n'ai pas pu rsister ^^

c'est peut-tre aussi parce que j'ai vu l'obsolescence programme hier  ::):

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Fukushima a bien dmontr que confier aveuglment les secteurs de production d'nergie - et en plus, une source aussi sensible - a des socits prives, qui n'ont - par dfinition - que pour seul but le profit (et a cours terme de nos jours), tait un sommet de connerie.


S'il y avait que a... Mais quand tu as des employs qui falsifient le rsultat des inspections par sentiment de fidlit envers l'entreprise (philosophie japonaise parfaitement normale), on touche  l'absurde.




> J'habite a 110 km env. de ce joyau d'EPR qui tous les ans prends 2 ans de retard (bon, j'abuse un peu, je sais), etc ... On est un des pays les plus nuclaris, on tait cens tre au top techniquement, et aujourd'hui cela ressemble plus a une bouillabaisse moisie qu'a un fleuron technologique.


Ben c'est pas qu'avec le nuclaire, c'est le bordel sur toute la ligne et pas qu'en France. On sait plus organiser des projets normes: trop de managers, trop de maillons, trop de sous-traitants et pas assez de mains pour faire le vrai boulot. Les pharaons gyptiens doivent se marrer dans leurs sarcophages  cot des ingnieurs d'avant 1950...  ::(:

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Donc, il faut faire autrement. Comment, je ne sais pas


Sans commentaires...  ::roll:: 




> mais nous avons des "politico-penseurs" qui gagnent des fortunes, c'est  eux de concevoir ces nouveaux modes de fonctionnement.


Bouhahaha. Et ils vont dire quoi les politiciens? "Dsol les gars, on a consomm comme des porcs alors maintenant vous allez arreter d'utiliser votre bagnole et vous allez payer votre electricit 5 fois plus cher." Il va lui arriver quoi  ce politicien  ton avis?  ::mouarf:: 




> Vous semblez tre de braves toutous, imbibez jusqu' plus soif de la pense unique qui se rsume  : "C'est comme a, on peut rien faire".


Y a un truc qui s'appelle la loi de conservation de l'nergie, et c'est un peu compliqu d'aller contre elle...  ::(: 




> Moi je pense qu'il y a d'autres moyens de faire, et qu'il faut juste vouloir pour pouvoir.


Vouloir quoi? Tu as mme pas ide de ce qu'il faudrait faire.  ::mouarf::

----------


## chaplin

> Ben c'est pas qu'avec le nuclaire, c'est le bordel sur toute la ligne et pas qu'en France. On sait plus organiser des projets normes: trop de managers, trop de maillons, trop de sous-traitants et pas assez de mains pour faire le vrai boulot. Les pharaons gyptiens doivent se marrer dans leurs sarcophages  cot des ingnieurs d'avant 1950...


On se croirait dans l'informatique,  moins que le point commun  tous ces problmes viennent de l'informatique, hihi.

Pour le nuclaire, le problme N1, c'est la radioactivit, la solution c'est la transmutation, si l'homme devient alchimiste il aura rsolu les problmes du nuclaire.

----------


## Benoit_Durand

Un racteur peu couteux  la construction, fiable, fonctionnant  l'uranium appauvri et rejetant presque pas de dchets, impossible ???

Mais non, pas pour notre Bill prfr !

http://www.liberation.fr/economie/01...t-du-nucleaire

Comme l'aurait dit Steeve : "Ceci est une rvolution !"

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Un racteur peu couteux  la construction,


Le cot principal d'un racteur c'est le bton.  ::mrgreen:: 




> fiable


"Fiable" et "refroidi au sodium liquide", c'est pas possible dans la mme phrase malheureusement  ::(: 
(le prototype de TerraPower l'utilise en tout cas)




> fonctionnant  l'uranium appauvri


a oui, c'est un gros gros changement, y a pas  dire.




> et rejetant presque pas de dchets


C'est faux, la fission de n'importe quel transuranien produit des trucs radioactifs dans l'tat actuel de la technologie.

Soit dit en passant, l'ide du racteur remonte  1958, et ce n'est que maintenant qu'on voque l'ide d'un prototype  ::(:

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonjour,

Tiens, je viens d'entendre un truc amusant ce matin a la radio. Si vous avez le temps, jetez une oreille a la chronique conomique d'Axel de Tarl sur Europe de ce matin (podcast). Certes c'est court, pas le temps de dvelopper; mais a rsume bien une partie de ce que je pense du nuclaire (j'ai une opinion a ce sujet qui peut paratre ambigu, certes, mais je continue de penser que si l'on est en danger, c'est plus pour avoir transfrer ces technologies a des marchands de tapis que du fait de la techno elle mme, et que malheureusement il n'y a pas encore d'alternative viable; et qu'il y a bien d'autres sujets bien plus proccupants que les dfenseurs de l'cologie devraient attaquer, si ils veulent cesser de passer pour des marioles - faire du "tout sauf le nuclaire" le quasi seul argument de campagne, c'est tout juste se tirer une balle dans le pied  ::roll::  . Dommache, moi chaimais bien l'akzent de Eva Joly)

----------


## xelab

> mais a rsume bien une partie de ce que je pense du nuclaire (j'ai une opinion a ce sujet qui peut paratre ambigu, certes, mais je continue de penser que si l'on est en danger, c'est plus pour avoir transfrer ces technologies a des marchands de tapis que du fait de la techno elle mme, et que malheureusement il n'y a pas encore d'alternative viable; et qu'il y a bien d'autres sujets bien plus proccupants que les dfenseurs de l'cologie devraient attaquer, si ils veulent cesser de passer pour des marioles - faire du "tout sauf le nuclaire" le quasi seul argument de campagne, c'est tout juste se tirer une balle dans le pied  . Dommache, moi chaimais bien l'akzent de Eva Joly)


Le problme, c'est juste une question d'argent: installez des panneaux solaires, isolez les btiments et rajoutez des oliennes, avec un peu de biomasse en plus et l'essentiel de l'nergie domestique sera fournie.
Problme: Areva et EDF ne pourront pas se faire de pognon l dessus et l'Etat encore moins et surtout ce dernier perd la matrise de l'nergie (et a il aime pas que les gens soient indpendants). C'est pour a qu'on tente d'installer des normes parcs d'oliennes et de panneaux solaires (a peut se monnayer), mais c'est compltement idiot puisqu'on perd de l'nergie dans le transport de l'lectricit...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Le problme, c'est juste une question d'argent: installez des panneaux solaires, isolez les btiments et rajoutez des oliennes, avec un peu de biomasse en plus et l'essentiel de l'nergie domestique sera fournie.


Si on isole les btiments, ce qui est effectivement un point important, y a pas besoin de s'emmerder avec les nergies renouvelables. Qui au passage, coutent cher (une olienne cote une blinde  entretenir, quant aux panneaux solaires, n'en parlons pas).




> Problme: Areva et EDF ne pourront pas se faire de pognon l dessus et l'Etat encore moins et surtout ce dernier perd la matrise de l'nergie (et a il aime pas que les gens soient indpendants).


Tiens, encore un adepte de la thorie du complot.  ::roll:: 
Mais dis-moi, et le fait que des compagnies qui fabriquent des oliennes et des panneaux solaires vont se faire du pognon la dessus ne te drange pas? Ou alors c'est tous des anges et Areva c'est des mchants?  ::mouarf:: 




> C'est pour a qu'on tente d'installer des normes parcs d'oliennes et de panneaux solaires (a peut se monnayer), mais c'est compltement idiot puisqu'on perd de l'nergie dans le transport de l'lectricit...


Comment a? La dissipation de lnergie dpend surtout de la distance et du caractre localement dissmine ou non des sources (i.e. une centrale nuclaire vs plein de petits panneaux).

----------


## Jon Shannow

@xelab : Attention, tu attaques AREVA et EDF, et Grafik il a des actions chez eux, t'as pas le droit de les critiquer, sinon, t'es qu'un gros c**, enfin d'aprs lui.  ::roll::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> @xelab : Attention, tu attaques AREVA et EDF, et Grafik il a des actions chez eux, t'as pas le droit de les critiquer, sinon, t'es qu'un gros c**, enfin d'aprs lui.


Je n'ai aucune action ni chez Areva ni chez EDF, et je ne travaille pour aucune de ces deux entreprises. Rat  ::mouarf::

----------


## xelab

> Si on isole les btiments, ce qui est effectivement un point important, y a pas besoin de s'emmerder avec les nergies renouvelables. Qui au passage, coutent cher (une olienne cote une blinde  entretenir, quant aux panneaux solaires, n'en parlons pas).


L'isolation rgle (en partie) le problme du chauffage, ensuite il faut bien pouvoir cuisiner, se laver... et aller sur internet.  ::mrgreen:: 
Quant  l'entretien des panneaux solaires, il suffit de les laver une  deux fois par an... (pour les oliennes je n'en sais rien)




> Tiens, encore un adepte de la thorie du complot. 
> Mais dis-moi, et le fait que des compagnies qui fabriquent des oliennes et des panneaux solaires vont se faire du pognon la dessus ne te drange pas? Ou alors c'est tous des anges et Areva c'est des mchants?


Point de complot, les choses sont claires: pourquoi a-t-on supprim les subventions au solaire? Pourquoi quelqu'un qui installe un panneau solaire ou une olienne n'est pas propritaire de son lectricit?




> Comment a? La dissipation de lnergie dpend surtout de la distance et du caractre localement dissmine ou non des sources (i.e. une centrale nuclaire vs plein de petits panneaux).


"Le transport d'lectricit entrane des pertes dues  l'effet Joule [...].
L'enjeu de ces pertes peut se mesurer aux montants d'nergie trs importants que cela reprsente : pour la France, sur les 509 TWh produits en 2005, environ 25 TWh ont t perdus suite  ces phnomnes (pour cause d'effet Joule, d'effet couronne ou de pertes  vide), soit 5% de la production lectrique franaise."
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9...ue#cite_ref-10

----------


## grafikm_fr

> L'isolation rgle (en partie) le problme du chauffage, ensuite il faut bien pouvoir cuisiner, se laver... et aller sur internet. 
> Quant  l'entretien des panneaux solaires, il suffit de les laver une  deux fois par an... (pour les oliennes je n'en sais rien)


Dj, le panneau solaire dans un climat comme celui de la France va produire une nergie ridicule: quand t'as 100 W/m en entre par moments, tu devines que pour faire les 2 ou 3 kW mini qu'il faut, a en fait de la toiture  couvrir. On n'est pas en Libye ou au Sngal pour avoir une insolation  plus de 1000 W/m quasiment en permanence

Pour les oliennes, elles cotent une blinde  fabriquer et  maintenir et ne sont pas vraiment utilisables en ville.




> Point de complot, les choses sont claires: pourquoi a-t-on supprim les subventions au solaire?


Parce que si c'est pour financer une merde non rentable nergtiquement avec l'argent du contribuable, non merci...  ::roll:: 




> Pourquoi quelqu'un qui installe un panneau solaire ou une olienne n'est pas propritaire de son lectricit?


Comment a?




> "Le transport d'lectricit entrane des pertes dues  l'effet Joule [...].


En gros, ce que tu proposes, c'est que chacun ait une olienne ou un panneau solaire sur le toit. Le problme, c'est que par moments, cette nergie ne va pas suffire (ne serait-ce que parce que le soir, il fait nuit  ::mouarf:: ). Donc il faut quand mme raccorder la maison aux installations lectriques, donc faire un double travail, et aux frais de qui? Bref, a sert pas  grand-chose. Ceux qui veulent installer des panneaux peuvent dj le faire, et c'est trs bien comme a.

----------


## Benoit_Durand

Il me semble que la part de la consommation d'lectricit par les mnages est d'environ 33%. Donc il reste quand mme 66% des besoins  couvrir pour les entreprises.

De plus je ne sais pas comment c'est dans vos rgions mais chez moi, les constructeurs ont tendance  raser les vieilles rsidences des annes 60' chauffes au gaz pour les remplacer par des rsidences toutes belles avec chauffage individuel  l'lectricit. Donc mme si on isole un peu mieux les btiments je ne pense pas que la consommation lectrique des mnages baisse tant que a. Et en plus, les voitures lectriques vont commencer  arriver.

Je pense que le nuclaire (areva et edf) ont encore de belles perspectives en France.

----------


## xelab

> Dj, le panneau solaire dans un climat comme celui de la France va produire une nergie ridicule: quand t'as 100 W/m en entre par moments, tu devines que pour faire les 2 ou 3 kW mini qu'il faut, a en fait de la toiture  couvrir. On n'est pas en Libye ou au Sngal pour avoir une insolation  plus de 1000 W/m quasiment en permanence
> 
> Pour les oliennes, elles cotent une blinde  fabriquer et  maintenir et ne sont pas vraiment utilisables en ville.


Il s'agit de combiner des faons de produire de l'nergie. Le problme en France, c'est qu'on aime bien la "monoculture": j'ai cit 3 technologies (et encore j'ai pas cit l'hydraulique) plus le problme de l'isolation, et on a l'impression qu'on ne peut faire que du solaire ou que de l'olien. Non, on peut chauffer sa maison (et son eau) avec la biomasse, utiliser les appareils lectriques avec le solaire et/ou l'olien (et le solaire ce n'est pas que les panneaux solaires, il y a d'autres techniques de rcupration de la chaleur solaire) etc.
Comment se fait-il que les pays les plus en avance au niveau des nergies renouvelables soient les moins ensoleills?
Quant aux oliennes en ville: le tram d'Angers fonctionne  80% avec l'nergie d'oliennes bases aux abords de la ville...




> Comment a?


Si tu as un panneau solaire, tu es oblig de revendre l'lectricit  EDF, qui reste matre de ton compteur. En gros, s'il y a une panne dans ton quartier, tu as la panne chez toi aussi alors mme que ton panneau produit encore!




> Donc il faut quand mme raccorder la maison aux installations lectriques, donc faire un double travail, et aux frais de qui? Bref, a sert pas  grand-chose. Ceux qui veulent installer des panneaux peuvent dj le faire, et c'est trs bien comme a.


C'est a, comme a on reste au nuclaire et on arrte de se poser des questions.  ::aie:: 
(le maintien du parc nuclaire, la gestion des dchets, a se fait aux frais de qui? Et quand a pte, c'est aux frais de qui? Va demander aux habitants de Fukushima ou Tchernobyl)

----------


## xelab

> Il me semble que la part de la consommation d'lectricit par les mnages est d'environ 33%. Donc il reste quand mme 66% des besoins  couvrir pour les entreprises.


La problmatique des entreprises est  peu prs la mme que les mnages, sauf exceptions (industrie lourde par exemple). Donc je ne vois pas le problme, les solutions que je prconise sont aussi valables pour la plupart des entreprises.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> La problmatique des entreprises est  peu prs la mme que les mnages, sauf exceptions (industrie lourde par exemple).


Tu veux flinguer totalement l'industrie franaise ? Dj qu'elle se porte pas bien...  ::(: 




> Donc je ne vois pas le problme, les solutions que je prconise sont aussi valables pour la plupart des entreprises.


Le problme c'est que les solutions que tu prconises cotent une blinde ( part l'isolation) ont des soucis de la part de leur caractre dissemin et ne rglent pas les problmes de fond.  ::(:

----------


## xelab

> Tu veux flinguer totalement l'industrie franaise ? Dj qu'elle se porte pas bien... 
> 
> 
> Le problme c'est que les solutions que tu prconises cotent une blinde ( part l'isolation) ont des soucis de la part de leur caractre dissemin et ne rglent pas les problmes de fond.


Et que disait mon premier message?




> Le problme, c'est juste une question d'argent


Et je rajouterais aussi: une question de volont politique.
En tout cas, pas un problme technique (cf lien ci-dessous), comme on veut nous le faire croire.
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releas...-twc012511.php

----------


## DoubleU

C'est vrai qu'en ce moment on roule sur l'or...

----------


## chaplin

> Et que disait mon premier message?
> En tout cas, pas un problme technique (cf lien ci-dessous), comme on veut nous le faire croire.
> http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releas...-twc012511.php


Ils devraient installer des oliennes dans le Sahara, a rduirait l'impact du vent qui ne fait qu'tendre le desert.

----------


## xelab

> C'est vrai qu'en ce moment on roule sur l'or...


Certes, d'un autre ct si rien ne change il va bientt falloir payer le dmantlement des vieilles centrales nuclaires (enfin a on ne peut y chapper) et en mme temps fabriquer les nouvelles ( 5/6 milliards pice minimum) a va faire mal tout a... Le tout avec une cration d'emplois quasi nulle, alors qu'investir dans le renouvelable crerait bien plus d'activit.
Sans compter que pendant ce temps l, les autres pays investissent massivement dans l'nergie renouvelable et vont prendre une avance consquente  tout point de vue sur la France, reste avec sa technologie dangereuse et dpasse... Quel beau tableau tout a.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ils devraient installer des oliennes dans le Sahara, a rduirait l'impact du vent qui ne fait qu'tendre le desert.


Ben non a marche pas, parce que tu peux pas transporter llectricit obtenue si loin en Europe sans des pertes insurmontables dues  la dissipation (et ne parlons pas de l'Amrique du Nord).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releas...-twc012511.php


"Aircraft would run on liquid hydrogen."

_Stopped reading there._ (c)
Il faudrait 40 ans minimum (vu la superbe vitesse  laquelle on conoit des trucs de nos jours) pour y arriver. Rien que ce point l envoie son magnifique plan aux WC.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Sans compter que pendant ce temps l, les autres pays investissent massivement dans l'nergie renouvelable et vont prendre une avance consquente  tout point de vue sur la France, reste avec sa technologie dangereuse et dpasse... Quel beau tableau tout a.


Hahahaha. Tu va voir que quand l'Allemagne va arrter ses centrales nuclaires, ils vont s'empresser d'accourir vers la France pour importer de llectricit.  ::roll::

----------


## chaplin

> Ben non a marche pas, parce que tu peux pas transporter llectricit obtenue si loin en Europe sans des pertes insurmontables dues  la dissipation (et ne parlons pas de l'Amrique du Nord).


Je ne parle de l'Europe, je parle de desertification lie au vent, rien n'empche de stocker l'nergie produite par les oliennes sous une autre forme. D'ailleurs  il y a un projet d'olienne au Sahara.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ben non a marche pas, parce que tu peux pas transporter llectricit obtenue si loin en Europe sans des pertes insurmontables dues  la dissipation (et ne parlons pas de l'Amrique du Nord).


Les pertes sont importantes, certes, mais pas "insurmontables".
En revanche, la mise en place de ligne de ce types  un cout colossale, bien suprieur  une ligne HT arienne. (en plus, le transport doit se faire en CC, sinon, les pertes capacitives frolerait les 100%, donc aux pertes de ligne, il fait ajouter les pertes inhrentes aux HVDC  chaque bout de ligne).

Bon, on alimente bien les iles comme cela, mais sur des distances plus courtes.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Les pertes sont importantes, certes, mais pas "insurmontables".
> En revanche, la mise en place de ligne de ce types  un cout colossale, bien suprieur  une ligne HT arienne. (en plus, le transport doit se faire en CC, sinon, les pertes capacitives frolerait les 100%, donc aux pertes de ligne, il fait ajouter les pertes inhrentes aux HVDC  chaque bout de ligne).
> 
> Bon, on alimente bien les les comme cela, mais sur des distances plus courtes.


En plus, regarde ou passe la ligne sur la carte, en plein a travers le Sahara Occidental ou a cot. Une petite bombinette et pouf, a pu de ligne lectrique  ::mouarf::

----------


## chaplin

En Afrique, on sait quand on part, on sait pas quand on arrive. Dans notre culture occidentale pour ne pas dire industrielle, on est conditionn par l'horloge et le courant continu. Il faudrait peut tre changer notre faon de penser.

----------


## xelab

> "Aircraft would run on liquid hydrogen."
> 
> _Stopped reading there._ (c)
> Il faudrait 40 ans minimum (vu la superbe vitesse  laquelle on conoit des trucs de nos jours) pour y arriver. Rien que ce point l envoie son magnifique plan aux WC.


Ah bon? L'aviation est indispensable  la vie humaine? Je crois que seulement 5% de la population mondiale utilise l'aviation...
Et puis, a tombe bien, le titre de l'article, c'est "The world can be powered by alternative energy, using today's technology, in 20-*40* years"...




> Hahahaha. Tu va voir que quand l'Allemagne va arrter ses centrales nuclaires, ils vont s'empresser d'accourir vers la France pour importer de llectricit.


En attendant c'est la France qui ne peut plus importer d'Allemagne pour cet hiver, on va peut-tre se les geler, nos merveilleuses centrales tant incapables de ragir aux pics de consommation.  ::aie::

----------


## xelab

> En plus, regarde ou passe la ligne sur la carte, en plein a travers le Sahara Occidental ou a cot. Une petite bombinette et pouf, a pu de ligne lectrique


Tu les enchanes l...

Une petite bombinette, et pouf, plus de centrale nuclaire, "a pu de ligne lectrique" et la France dvaste.  ::mouarf:: 
(cf les militants de Greenpeace qui sont entrs dans une centrale comme dans un moulin)

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ah bon? L'aviation est indispensable  la vie humaine? Je crois que seulement 5% de la population mondiale utilise l'aviation...
> Et puis, a tombe bien, le titre de l'article, c'est "The world can be powered by alternative energy, using today's technology, in 20-*40* years"...


Sans oublier les bateaux (selon lui, ils vont marcher aux fuel cells, mais bien sr), les voitures etc... Bref, je ne crois pas  la science-fiction. On est dj incapable de concevoir un avion sans aucune nouvelle techno de nos jours, alors un bateau aux fuel cells, trois fois hihihi.





> En attendant c'est la France qui ne peut plus importer d'Allemagne pour cet hiver, on va peut-tre se les geler, nos merveilleuses centrales tant incapables de ragir aux pics de consommation.


Ben on a voulu btir un systme  l'chelle europen  l'poque, on a pas pens que l'Allemagne allait faire une connerie pareille.

Avec un systme  nergie renouvelable tu aurais eu exactement le mme problme, voire pire.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Sans oublier les bateaux (selon lui, ils vont marcher aux fuel cells, mais bien sr.


Ben pourquoi pas ... mais ce que tu mets dans les fuel cell, a vient d'o ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Une petite bombinette, et pouf, plus de centrale nuclaire, "a pu de ligne lectrique" et la France dvaste.


Non mais tu trolles l?  ::roll:: 

Tu te rends compte de la difficult que c'est de dynamiter compltement une centrale nuclaire en France et une ligne passant en plein dsert dans une rgion que le Maroc ne contrle que trs partiellement ?

Ou alors tu crois qu'en posant mme un camion d'explosifs dans une centrale nuclaire, a va tout faire exploser?




> Ben pourquoi pas ... mais ce que tu mets dans les fuel cell, a vient d'o ?


C'est de l'hydrogne, qu'il faut obtenir par llectrolyse, donc encore de lnergie lectrique  fournir. Bref, c'est de la SF  l'chelle mondiale.

----------


## xelab

> Sans oublier les bateaux (selon lui, ils vont marcher aux fuel cells, mais bien sr), les voitures etc... Bref, je ne crois pas  la science-fiction. On est dj incapable de concevoir un avion sans aucune nouvelle techno de nos jours, alors un bateau aux fuel cells, trois fois hihihi.


hihihi hihihi hihihi  ::aie:: 

http://fr.euronews.net/2011/01/25/de...r-des-navires/

http://www.mobilettre.com/un-bateau-...marseillaises/

Et on est qu'en 2011, imaginons les progrs possibles d'ici mme pas 20 ans..




> Ben on a voulu btir un systme  l'chelle europen  l'poque, on a pas pens que l'Allemagne allait faire une connerie pareille.
> 
> Avec un systme  nergie renouvelable tu aurais eu exactement le mme problme, voire pire.


J'aime bien le "voire pire", tu n'en sais rien du tout (parce qu'entre autres on parle de systmes de production nergtiques bien diffrents), mais bon srement qu'il faut tre rassur d'avoir le nuclaire hein...

----------


## chaplin

> C'est de l'hydrogne, qu'il faut obtenir par llectrolyse, donc encore de lnergie lectrique  fournir. Bref, c'est de la SF  l'chelle mondiale.


En attendant le dsert progresse, et en combinant ingnieusement certaines technologies on pourrait peut tre inverser le processus, c'est plus terre  terre que de vouloir envoyer des hommes sur la plante Mars. Ils se sont bien clater  Duba !

----------


## xelab

> Non mais tu trolles l? 
> 
> Tu te rends compte de la difficult que c'est de dynamiter compltement une centrale nuclaire en France et une ligne passant en plein dsert dans une rgion que le Maroc ne contrle que trs partiellement ?


Pourquoi "compltement"? Il faut savoir viser les bons endroits pour tout faire pter. Que je sache la centrale de Fukushima n'est pas "compltement" dtruite.  ::aie:: 
A la place des militants de Geenpeace, mets des fous furieux arms de TNT ou de plastic...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> hihihi hihihi hihihi 
> 
> http://fr.euronews.net/2011/01/25/de...r-des-navires/
> 
> http://www.mobilettre.com/un-bateau-...marseillaises/


Saisis-tu la diffrence entre mettre des fuel cells sur un pauvre navire de plaisance et un transport de classe ULCC? Ou encore entre l'implementer sur UN bateau et TOUS les bateaux du monde?

Le problme de toutes ces conneries renouvelables, c'est leur scalabilit. Ca marche  l'chelle d'un proto, voire  l'chelle d'une petite partie du parc, mais tu te heurte  des problmes insurmontables lorsque tu cherches  tendre la chose  l'chelle de 90-100% du parc.




> Et on est qu'en 2011, imaginons les progrs possibles d'ici mme pas 20 ans..


Les lois de thermodynamique ne changent pas en 20 ans ni mme en 200. Une raction a toujours un rendement max (p.ex. 30-40% pour un moteur thermique) que tu ne peut dpasser.




> J'aime bien le "voire pire", tu n'en sais rien du tout


Tu es au courant qu'en hiver il y a moins de soleil et donc tes panneaux vont produire par dfinition moins? Ou t'as taill ton cours de sciences naturelles en plus de ton cours de physique?  ::roll::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> A la place des militants de Geenpeace, mets des fous furieux arms de TNT ou de plastic...


Si on suivait ta logique, on aurait des attentats dans le mtro ou ailleurs tous les jours. Or bizarrement, a n'arrive pas.

Le plastique et le TNT, il faut l'obtenir. L'opration, il faut la prparer, il faut avoir une base politique, des prparatifs. Tout a se repre relativement facilement, tout comme on djoue par avance des attentats terroristes.

Parce que sinon, moi je vais t'avancer un mga-scenario d'un barrage dtruit  l'explosif, tu va voir que ce sera tout aussi drle. On va interdire lhydrolectrique aussi?

----------


## xelab

> un transport de classe ULCC?


L tu le fais exprs,  quoi serviront les ULCC si on a plus besoin de ptrole?  ::aie::  Et puis le bateau sur la vido, je le trouve dj assez imposant... Mais on peut toujours faire plus, c'est  a que sert la recherche.




> Le problme de toutes ces conneries renouvelables, c'est leur scalabilit. Ca marche  l'chelle d'un proto, voire  l'chelle d'une petite partie du parc, mais tu te heurte  des problmes insurmontables lorsque tu cherches  tendre la chose  l'chelle de 90-100% du parc.


En voyant arriver la machine  vapeur, les marins sur leur voilier se sont peut-tre dit la mme chose...




> Les lois de thermodynamique ne changent pas en 20 ans ni mme en 200. Une raction a toujours un rendement max (p.ex. 30-40% pour un moteur thermique) que tu ne peut dpasser.


Il est bien connu que ces 100 dernires annes on a t incapable d'amliorer le rendement des moteurs thermiques. Et s'il n'y avait que a...




> Tu es au courant qu'en hiver il y a moins de soleil et donc tes panneaux vont produire par dfinition moins?


Tiens, toujours obnubil par les panneaux... Y aussi plus de vent en hiver pour ton olienne et tu peux aussi te chauffer au biogaz par exemple (et ce n'est qu'un exemple)...

----------


## xelab

> Si on suivait ta logique, on aurait des attentats dans le mtro ou ailleurs tous les jours. Or bizarrement, a n'arrive pas.


Non pas "bizarrement", car il n'y a pas tant de fous furieux que a. Mais a peut arriver. Et tu conviendras que faire sauter un racteur nuclaire et une ligne lectrique, a n'a pas les mmes consquences...




> Le plastique et le TNT, il faut l'obtenir. L'opration, il faut la prparer, il faut avoir une base politique, des prparatifs. Tout a se repre relativement facilement, tout comme on djoue par avance des attentats terroristes.


Oui, comme les attentats du 11/09/2001 par exemple.  ::aie:: 




> Parce que sinon, moi je vais t'avancer un mga-scenario d'un barrage dtruit  l'explosif, tu va voir que ce sera tout aussi drle. On va interdire lhydrolectrique aussi?


Certains barrages auraient mrit de ne pas tre construit au vu de leur impact... Dans le monde, 18000 morts avec 30 ruptures de barrage d'aprs les stats, joli score.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> L tu le fais exprs,  quoi serviront les ULCC si on a plus besoin de ptrole?


A transporter du minrai et d'autres matires premires par exemple?
Ou alors dans ton monde y a pas besoin de mtaux et de pierres non plus?  ::mouarf::  Tu as pas trop regard "Avatar", des fois?  ::roll:: 




> En voyant arriver la machine  vapeur, les marins sur leur voilier se sont peut-tre dit la mme chose...


Et les bateaux  voile ont tenu tte aux bateaux  vapeur pendant trs longtemps. Et n'ont disparu totalement que lorsque le mazout est arriv. Parce que la diffrence entre voile/vapeur et mazout est dans le nombre de matelots requis...




> Il est bien connu que ces 100 dernires annes on a t incapable d'amliorer le rendement des moteurs thermiques. Et s'il n'y avait que a...


Oui, mais 30% c'est toujours abyssal. Quand tu fais passer un truc d'un tat "pourri"  "un peu moins pourri", a devient pas "bon" par magie.




> Tiens, toujours obnubil par les panneaux... Y aussi plus de vent en hiver pour ton olienne et tu peux aussi te chauffer au biogaz par exemple (et ce n'est qu'un exemple)...


C'est pas moi qui suis obnubil par les panneaux, c'est les colos.
Quant au biogaz, tu trouveras jamais autant de biomasse pour remplacer le gaz naturel  l'chelle de la terre entire. Encore et toujours la scalabilit.

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> Certes, d'un autre ct si rien ne change il va bientt falloir payer le dmantlement des vieilles centrales nuclaires (enfin a on ne peut y chapper) et en mme temps fabriquer les nouvelles ( 5/6 milliards pice minimum) a va faire mal tout a... Le tout avec une cration d'emplois quasi nulle, alors qu'investir dans le renouvelable crerait bien plus d'activit.
> Sans compter que pendant ce temps l, les autres pays investissent massivement dans l'nergie renouvelable et vont prendre une avance consquente  tout point de vue sur la France, reste avec sa technologie dangereuse et dpasse... Quel beau tableau tout a.


Ouais enfin il faut regarder les chiffres quand mme. En 6 ans la part de production d'lectricit par des nergies renouvelables est passe de 10%  15% et l'tat s'engage  atteindre 20 % en 2020. Je ne pense pas que la France ne se proccupe pas des nergies renouvelables. C'est juste que a demande du flouz et que d'autres problmatiques se posent. Le recyclage des panneaux solaires n'est pas trs beau  voir par exemple.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Non pas "bizarrement", car il n'y a pas tant de fous furieux que a. Mais a peut arriver. Et tu conviendras que faire sauter un racteur nuclaire et une ligne lectrique, a n'a pas les mmes consquences...


Mais il est beaucoup plus facile de faire sauter une ligne lectrique, c'est a le truc. Et pour casser un racteur nuclaire, il faut une charge bien plus costaud.




> Oui, comme les attentats du 11/09/2001 par exemple.


Qui auraient pu tre vits si les services de renseignements amricains taient moins cloisonns. Aprs, il y a une thorie comme quoi ils auraient laiss faire, mais c'est un autre sujet.




> Certains barrages auraient mrit de ne pas tre construit au vu de leur impact... Dans le monde, 18000 morts avec 30 ruptures de barrage d'aprs les stats, joli score.


Beaucoup plus que 18000, si tu prend la fameuse rupture en Chine dans les annes 1970 (rien que les pidmies rsultantes ont fait plusieurs dizaines de milliers de morts).  ::arrow::  Edit: Banqiao Dam, 171 000 morts en 1975.  ::(:

----------


## xelab

> A transporter du minrai et d'autres matires premires par exemple?
> Ou alors dans ton monde y a pas besoin de mtaux et de pierres non plus?  Tu as pas trop regard "Avatar", des fois?


Ceci tant j'ai vrifi, il y a 12 bateaux de cette classe encore en activit. Donc on abandonne les fuel cell parce qu'on sait pas si a va marcher pour ces 12 bouzins?




> Et les bateaux  voile ont tenu tte aux bateaux  vapeur pendant trs longtemps. Et n'ont disparu totalement que lorsque le mazout est arriv. Parce que la diffrence entre voile/vapeur et mazout est dans le nombre de matelots requis...


Euh, n'importe quoi franchement. Rvise ton histoire de la marine.




> Oui, mais 30% c'est toujours abyssal. Quand tu fais passer un truc d'un tat "pourri"  "un peu moins pourri", a devient pas "bon" par magie.


Une voiture d'aujourd'hui qui consomme 3l aux 100 et qui est plus puissante qu'une voiture qui consommait 15l y a 40 ans, c'est pas juste "un peu moins pourri". Bon c'est sr ce ne sont pas que les moteurs qui ont t amliors. 




> C'est pas moi qui suis obnubil par les panneaux, c'est les colos.
> Quant au biogaz, tu trouveras jamais autant de biomasse pour remplacer le gaz naturel  l'chelle de la terre entire. Encore et toujours la scalabilit.


Un pole  granules chauffe ton appart avec trs peu de bois... Ce ne sont que des exemples, il existe de multiples solutions souvent combinables en plus...

----------


## xelab

> Ouais enfin il faut regarder les chiffres quand mme. En 6 ans la part de production d'lectricit par des nergies renouvelables est passe de 10%  15% et l'tat s'engage  atteindre 20 % en 2020. Je ne pense pas que la France ne se proccupe pas des nergies renouvelables. C'est juste que a demande du flouz et que d'autres problmatiques se posent.


J'ai pas les mmes chiffres: plus de 15% en 1990, 13% en 2010.  ::aie:: 




> Le recyclage des panneaux solaires n'est pas trs beau  voir par exemple.


Les panneaux solaires sont recycls en totalit  leur fin de vie : silicium, cuivre, verre de protection, support en mtal. Ce pseudo mythe du non-recyclable vient du fait qu'il y a eu au dbut des panneaux cheap avec des composants toxiques.

Edit: que ceux qui ont "moins" m'expliquent ce qui ne leur plat pas, j'ai hte de savoir... Ou alors c'est juste un rflexe pavlovien: "je suis pour le nuclaire alors je vote contre celui qui en dit du mal, quoiqu'il dise".  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Moi, ce qui me choque, c'est que le principal frein au changement, ce serait l'argent et la recherche. Ce mme frein ne semble pourtant pas tre un problme quand il s'agit de l'EPR ! 

Je remarque aussi que le temps est un facteur pour ce qui de la recherche, mais pas pour ce qui est des gains  long terme.

----------


## sevyc64

> Moi, ce qui me choque, c'est que le principal frein au changement, ce serait l'argent et la recherche. Ce mme frein ne semble pourtant pas tre un problme quand il s'agit de l'EPR ! 
> 
> Je remarque aussi que le temps est un facteur pour ce qui de la recherche, mais pas pour ce qui est des gains  long terme.


Concernant l'EPR, la recherche a t lance, il y a plus de 20 ans,  l'poque ou la recherche avait encore le vent en poupe (et ou on imaginait pas que le projet prendrait autant de retard).

Priode de crise et d'incertitude, trs certainement qu' l'heure actuelle, une telle recherche ne serait pas dmarre. Les fonds publics n'existent quasiment plus pour la recherche, les fonds privs ne sont engags qu'avec la certitude d'un retour substantiel  l'chelle de la dcennie.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Priode de crise, certes, mais pas pour dpenser des milliards pour maintenir contre vents et mares, un projet qui ne sera peut-tre jamais termin, et qui dj est un gouffre, ne sera probablement jamais rentable, vu les dpassements de budgets.

Cet argent qui s'envole dans l'EPR n'aurait-il pas pu servir  autre choses, comme la recherche des solutions dont Xelab se fait l'avocat ?

----------


## sevyc64

> Priode de crise, certes, mais pas pour dpenser des milliards pour maintenir contre vents et mares, un projet qui ne sera peut-tre jamais termin, et qui dj est un gouffre, ne sera probablement jamais rentable, vu les dpassements de budgets.
> 
> Cet argent qui s'envole dans l'EPR n'aurait-il pas pu servir  autre choses, comme la recherche des solutions dont Xelab se fait l'avocat ?


Les choses ne sont pas aussi simple. Avec les sommes engages, et les contrats signs avec les diffrents intervenants, en l'tat actuel du projet, larrt de celui-ci ne signifie pas larrt des dpenses, au contraire. Il y aura tous les ddommagements  donner aux entreprises participantes, collectivits et autres, diverses autres dpenses, ainsi que le dmantlement de ce qui est dj construit. 
Au final, certainement que larrt du projet couterais aussi cher voire peut-tre plus cher que de le continuer jusqu'au bout, quitte  ne jamais faire fonctionner la machine.

Tu ne peux pas rompre des contrats comme a, unilatralement

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ceci tant j'ai vrifi, il y a 12 bateaux de cette classe encore en activit. Donc on abandonne les fuel cell parce qu'on sait pas si a va marcher pour ces 12 bouzins?


C'est une illustration pour un navire de grande taille, c'est tout. Prends un bateau cargo un peu plus petit si a te botte (genre ferry Marseille-Corse).




> Euh, n'importe quoi franchement. Rvise ton histoire de la marine.


M. l'historien de la Marine, vous savez, mais jusqu' l'invention des machines  double et triple expansion, la machine  vapeur tait un joujou d'une efficacit douteuse. Et que dans tous les cas, entre le moment o le premier bateau  vapeur  navigu (1787) et la disparition des clippers, il y a eu 60-70 ans. Sans parler des nombreux navires hybrides.

Par opposition, il a fallu beaucoup moins de temps pour que le moteur  combustion interne et les boilers au ptrole s'imposent. Parce que, M. l'historien de la Marine, vous devriez savoir que entre le chargement du charbon et le pompage du fioul, il y a une "lgre diffrence" de manpower requis, tout comme pour faire tourner ce bordel en pleine mer.




> Une voiture d'aujourd'hui qui consomme 3l aux 100 et qui est plus puissante qu'une voiture qui consommait 15l y a 40 ans, c'est pas juste "un peu moins pourri". Bon c'est sr ce ne sont pas que les moteurs qui ont t amliors.


Le moteur a t amlior, mais il transforme toujours 30% de la chaleur de combustion en nergie utilisable. Il utilise mieux cette nergie c'est tout, t'as toujours un plafond de ~30%. Bref, ouvre un bouquin de thermodynamique.




> Un pole  granules chauffe ton appart avec trs peu de bois...


T'as une ide combien de bois il faudrait pour que tout le monde se chauffe au bois? Que toutes les forts de la Terre ne suffiraient pas? Ou alors tu va dboiser cette plante encore plus?  ::roll::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Priode de crise, certes, mais pas pour dpenser des milliards pour maintenir contre vents et mares, un projet qui ne sera peut-tre jamais termin, et qui dj est un gouffre, ne sera probablement jamais rentable, vu les dpassements de budgets.


De nos jours, aucun truc n'est rentable en un seul exemplaire. Il faut produire en srie, et c'est valable aussi bien pour un processeur, une bagnole ou un racteur nuclaire. L'ide de l'EPR, c'est d'en construire une srie, qui ira remplacer d'ici 20-30 ans (ou plus) les PWR de base. Si la miss  l'assent nowegien ne bousille pas tout d'ici l...  ::roll::

----------


## xelab

> C'est une illustration pour un navire de grande taille, c'est tout. Prends un bateau cargo un peu plus petit si a te botte (genre ferry Marseille-Corse).


Mais regarde la premire vido que j'ai post au moins... J'ai l'impression de discuter avec un sourd-aveugle ou alors tu te fous de moi tout simplement.




> M. l'historien de la Marine, vous savez, mais jusqu' l'invention des machines  double et triple expansion, la machine  vapeur tait un joujou d'une efficacit douteuse. Et que dans tous les cas, entre le moment o le premier bateau  vapeur  navigu (1787) et la disparition des clippers, il y a eu 60-70 ans. Sans parler des nombreux navires hybrides.
> 
> Par opposition, il a fallu beaucoup moins de temps pour que le moteur  combustion interne et les boilers au ptrole s'imposent. Parce que, M. l'historien de la Marine, vous devriez savoir que entre le chargement du charbon et le pompage du fioul, il y a une "lgre diffrence" de manpower requis, tout comme pour faire tourner ce bordel en pleine mer.


Ben oui a s'est pas impos en un jour et il a surtout fallu l'invention de l'hlice pour imposer la vapeur (qui a t majoritairement utilise jusqu' quasiment la seconde guerre mondiale tout de mme). Et puis ton argument ne tient pas la route, les progrs techniques n'ont pas avanc de la mme manire au XIXme qu'au XXme sicle.




> Le moteur a t amlior, mais il transforme toujours 30% de la chaleur de combustion en nergie utilisable. Il utilise mieux cette nergie c'est tout, t'as toujours un plafond de ~30%. Bref, ouvre un bouquin de thermodynamique.


"Il utilise mieux cette nergie", voil au moins tu le reconnais... Et on peut encore faire des progrs, et pas qu'avec le moteur thermique.




> T'as une ide combien de bois il faudrait pour que tout le monde se chauffe au bois? Que toutes les forts de la Terre ne suffiraient pas? Ou alors tu va dboiser cette plante encore plus?


D'une part on est pas oblig d'utiliser que du bois, ensuite on plante un arbre pour un arbre coup... Et un pole  granuls c'est pas le mme rendement que la chemine de grand mre, mais bon il faudrait que tu enlves tes oeillres pour admettre a.

----------


## Bluedeep

> M. l'historien de la Marine, vous savez, mais jusqu' l'invention des machines  double et triple expansion, la machine  vapeur tait un joujou d'une efficacit douteuse. Et que dans tous les cas, entre le moment o le premier bateau  vapeur  navigu (1787) et la disparition des clippers, il y a eu 60-70 ans.


Le dlai de 60-70 ans (ce qui nous mne vers 1850) ne reprsente pas du tout l'poque de la disparition des clippers, mais plutt celui de leur apoge.

Le dbut de leur disparition c'est plutt 20-25 ans plus tard, mais pas encore par concurrence de la vapeur, mais par l construction des grands voiliers en fer (qui dpassaient couramment les 130m de long, soit 50% de plus que les clippers en gros).

Ces grands voliers vont disparaitre au dbut du XX me sicle (les derniers armement  la voile se feront  la fin des annes 20 - il est clair qu'ils taient devenus anecdotiques).

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ben oui a s'est pas impos en un jour et il a surtout fallu l'invention de l'hlice pour imposer la vapeur


Tu devrais viter, avec des connaissances aussi approximatives, d'utiliser des rfrences historiques.

L'hlice, dans son principe, est connue depuis l'antiquit et applique comme moyen de propulsion nautique depuis la fin du XVIII.

C'est l'apparition de l'hlice "*courte*"  partir de 1840 (environ) qui a permis le dveloppement de la propulsion  vapeur.




> (qui a t majoritairement utilise jusqu' quasiment la seconde guerre mondiale tout de mme).


Bien au-del pour les grands navires. Il a fallu un certain temps pour que les machines diesel puissent atteindre les puissances fournies par les turbines  vapeur, qui sont apparus au dbut du XX sicle.




> Et puis ton argument ne tient pas la route, les progrs techniques n'ont pas avanc de la mme manire au XIXme qu'au XXme sicle.


Les avances techniques n'ont jamais connue de progression "linaire". Elles ont toujours eu lieu par "bond".






> Et un pole  granuls c'est pas le mme rendement que la chemine de grand mre, mais bon il faudrait que tu enlves tes oeillres pour admettre a.


Toi, tu devrais surtout apprendre  faire des rgles de trois et  travailler avec des chiffres.

----------


## xelab

> Tu devrais viter, avec des connaissances aussi approximatives, d'utiliser des rfrences historiques.
> 
> L'hlice, dans son principe, est connue depuis l'antiquit et applique comme moyen de propulsion nautique depuis la fin du XVIII.
> 
> C'est l'apparition de l'hlice "*courte*"  partir de 1840 (environ) qui a permis le dveloppement de la propulsion  vapeur.


Evidemment, je parlais d'appliquer le principe de l'hlice aux bateaux...




> Toi, tu devrais surtout apprendre  faire des rgles de trois et  travailler avec des chiffres.


Oui papa... Et sinon le rendement d'un pole  granuls, t'en penses quoi?

----------


## Bluedeep

> Evidemment, je parlais d'appliquer le principe de l'hlice aux bateaux...


Elle tait dj applique mais en forme "longue" (vis d'Archimde),  trs mauvais rendement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> De nos jours, aucun truc n'est rentable en un seul exemplaire. Il faut produire en srie, et c'est valable aussi bien pour un processeur, une bagnole ou un racteur nuclaire. L'ide de l'EPR, c'est d'en construire une srie, qui ira remplacer d'ici 20-30 ans (ou plus) les PWR de base. Si la miss  l'assent nowegien ne bousille pas tout d'ici l...


Heu, on parle bien de l'EPR, l ? Non, parce qu'honntement, la srie EPR c'est dj du pass. Y en a 2 en cours de construction, et il y a peu de chance qu'il y en ait d'autres ( moins qu'AREVA arrive  convaincre le prochaine gouvernement de lui en payer d'autres avec nos sous  ::roll:: )
Il suffit de suivre l'actualit pour comprendre que le nuclaire ce n'est pas l'avenir. Aussi obtus sois-tu, tu devrais au moins tre capable de le reconnatre, juste en m'tant ton go  cot (oui, j'imagine qu'il faut pas mal de place  :;): ).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Le dlai de 60-70 ans (ce qui nous mne vers 1850) ne reprsente pas du tout l'poque de la disparition des clippers, mais plutt celui de leur apoge.


J'ai pris l'estimation la plus conservatrice (jusqu' la panique de 1857).
Sinon, xelab aurait fait une crise cardiaque et on pourrait plus se moquer de lui...  ::mouarf::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Mais regarde la premire vido que j'ai post au moins... J'ai l'impression de discuter avec un sourd-aveugle ou alors tu te fous de moi tout simplement.


Je n'tudie pas l'avance technique en regardant un pisode d'Euronews, je n'ai pas encore subi de lobotomie, dsol...  ::roll:: 




> Et puis ton argument ne tient pas la route, les progrs techniques n'ont pas avanc de la mme manire au XIXme qu'au XXme sicle.


Bien sur que si, c'est au XXe sicle vers la fin qu'on a arrt d'avancer.




> "Il utilise mieux cette nergie", voil au moins tu le reconnais... Et on peut encore faire des progrs, et pas qu'avec le moteur thermique.


Oui mais tu peux toujours utiliser au max 30% de la capacit calorifique initiale. Et tu n'as aucun moyen de monter au-dessus.




> D'une part on est pas oblig d'utiliser que du bois, ensuite on plante un arbre pour un arbre coup... Et un pole  granuls c'est pas le mme rendement que la chemine de grand mre, mais bon il faudrait que tu enlves tes oeillres pour admettre a.


videmment que a n'a pas le mme rendement, mais un simple calcul nergtique montre que la surface  cultiver serait colossale et inconcevable. De la mme manire que pour faire passer toutes les voitures au biocarburant, il faudrait 10 fois la SAU actuelle.

C'est a que tu ne comprends pas: ces technos ne sont viables que sur une niche et ne sont pas gnralisables.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Toi, tu devrais surtout apprendre  faire des rgles de trois et  travailler avec des chiffres.


Un colo qui travaille avec des chiffres.  ::mouarf3:: 
L'cologie moderne c'est une religion, les chiffres c'est mal, c'est pas branch et pas cratif et en plus a a le malheur de contredire leurs conneries...  ::roll::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Heu, on parle bien de l'EPR, l ? Non, parce qu'honntement, la srie EPR c'est dj du pass.


Monsieur est expert en racteurs nuclaires?
D'accord, dites moi, Monsieur l'expert, quelle autre srie vous verriez succder  l'EPR l, bientt?




> Y en a 2 en cours de construction, et il y a peu de chance qu'il y en ait d'autres ( moins qu'AREVA arrive  convaincre le prochaine gouvernement de lui en payer d'autres avec nos sous )


C'est sr que si les colos passent en 2012, il y a aura aucun autre racteur de construit, EPR ou non.  ::roll:: 




> Il suffit de suivre l'actualit pour comprendre que le nuclaire ce n'est pas l'avenir..


Il faudrait plutt dire "il suffit de suivre les connerie que des pays sont en train de faire..."

----------


## Benoit_Durand

De



> Japon, explosion dans une centrale nuclaire


on arrive  



> Envoy par Bluedeep Voir le message
> Le dlai de 60-70 ans (ce qui nous mne vers 1850) ne reprsente pas du tout l'poque de la disparition des clippers, mais plutt celui de leur apoge.


Si a ce n'est pas de la dviation de sujet !!  ::ccool:: 




> Heu, on parle bien de l'EPR, l ? Non, parce qu'honntement, la srie EPR c'est dj du pass. Y en a 2 en cours de construction, et il y a peu de chance qu'il y en ait d'autres ( moins qu'AREVA arrive  convaincre le prochaine gouvernement de lui en payer d'autres avec nos sous )
> Il suffit de suivre l'actualit pour comprendre que le nuclaire ce n'est pas l'avenir. Aussi obtus sois-tu, tu devrais au moins tre capable de le reconnatre, juste en m'tant ton go  cot (oui, j'imagine qu'il faut pas mal de place ).


Trouv dans la presse la semaine dernire : 



> Alors que les voitures lectriques devraient reprsenter, en 2020, 10 % du parc automobile mondial, voire un peu plus en France, la marque au losange restera trs active en 2012 avec le lancement, au premier trimestre, du Twizy, un quatre-roues urbain  place unique, sans coffre, qui sinspire de lunivers du deux-roues. Puis viendra, milieu 2012, la Zo, vhicule lectrique conue en tant que tel, appel  devenir lquivalent lectrique de la Clio. Si la Zo connat le mme succs que la Clio, Renault aura dpass toutes ses esprances.


@Jon : Il va en falloir des eoliennes pour faire rouler toutes ces voitures  :;): 
En France on a pas de ptrole mais on a le nuclaire. (bon par contre on a pas les batteries  ::(:  )

----------


## xelab

> Un colo qui travaille avec des chiffres. 
> L'cologie moderne c'est une religion, les chiffres c'est mal, c'est pas branch et pas cratif et en plus a a le malheur de contredire leurs conneries...


Mais bien sr... Et de l'autre ct on vite soigneusement de parler du cot du nuclaire (heureusement qu'il est grassement subventionn en France, le consommateur final croit vraiment que a ne cote pas si cher)...

Cela devient vraiment pathtique les derniers messages (le coup du "on a arrt d'avancer  la fin du XXme", pas mal, vraiment, et c'est dit avec tellement de recul que j'en suis admiratif).

Ce que je vois, c'est qu'il n'est pas possible de parler de l'abandon du nuclaire sans dclencher un tombereau de btises et d'ides arrires.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> @Jon : Il va en falloir des eoliennes pour faire rouler toutes ces voitures


Oui mais a, les gens le comprennent pas. Il savent pas faire un calcul, ils savent pas que rien que pour crer l'olienne, il faut dj dpenser un paquet dnergie (parce que bon, les mtaux ne se fondent pas et ne se crent pas tout seuls) et que si cette olienne dgage assez d'nergie pour compenser son cot de cration, c'est le bout du monde. Mais comme les gens ne voient pas la premire partie, ils se disent "chic, une nergie gratos", alors qu'elle est tout sauf gratos. Mme chose pour les biocarburants, mme chose pour la biomasse. Bref, un zro point en maths...  ::(:

----------


## sevyc64

l'EPR c'est pas du pass. A la limite pourrait-on dire que ce n'est pas encore l'avenir (et le nuclaire et AREVA ne se limite pas  la France).

LE nuclaire a encore de l'avenir par le simple fait qu' l'heure actuelle, aucune solution viable  long terme et gnralisable ne peut, ne serait-ce que le remplacer dans les besoins actuels.


Concernant la filire Bois, c'est bien gentil de replanter un arbre pour un arbre coup, et c'est louable, mais ce n'est pas viable non plus.
Il faut environ 3 jours pour couper un hectare de bois. Il ne faut pas plus d'un hivers  2-3 foyers pour en exploiter la ressource en chauffage. Il faut 40ans pour renouveler la parcelle et avoir  nouveau du bois exploitable. La dessus, tu fais passer 2-3 temptes dcennales qui te couche un tiers de la parcelle  chaque fois .....

----------


## sevyc64

Concernant les moteurs thermiques, les rendements augmentent (faiblement) mais paradoxalement diminuent aussi.

Dans les annes 1900, les rendements taient de l'ordre de 15%. A l'heure actuelle, avec l'injection directe, le turbo, le downsizing, et la qualit du carburant, on arrive pniblement 40%

Mais dans les annes 1900, 100% de l'nergie exploitable tait utilise pour faire avancer le vhicule et ils taient plus lger.
Actuellement les vhicules sont lourds, barder daccessoires de scurit ou optionnels, etc. Dsormais suivant les modles et les quipements c'est entre 15 et 40% de l'nergie produite qui est drive et qui ne sert pas  la motricit.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Mais bien sr... Et de l'autre ct on vite soigneusement de parler du cot du nuclaire (heureusement qu'il est grassement subventionn en France, le consommateur final croit vraiment que a ne cote pas si cher)...


Lis le bouquin qui s'appelle "Economie du nuclaire", tout est expliqu dedans. Par contre c'est plein de calculs et de terme conomiques, forcement c'est moins drle qu'un pisode d'Euronews.




> Cela devient vraiment pathtique les derniers messages (le coup du "on a arrt d'avancer  la fin du XXme", pas mal, vraiment, et c'est dit avec tellement de recul que j'en suis admiratif).


Cher naab, avant de t'enfoncer encore plus, regarde les tempos de cration de - par exemple - des avions de ligne ou des fuses dans les annes 1940-1960 et maintenant.

Le Dash 80 (proto du Boeing 707) a t commenc en 1952, a vol en 1954 en proto et a vol pour de bon en 1957. Compare a  Boeing maintenant (ou  Airbus). Tire des conclusions. Compare le temps de dveloppement de la R-7 et de Ariane 5. Tire des conclusions. Compare le temps de cration du T-34 et du Leclerc.

Et c'est comme a sur toute la ligne: on sait plus faire des gros projets correctement. Mettre des bisounours roses sur un truc, ah a oui, dvelopper un nouveau truc non: a cote trop cher et a apporte pas assez de thune assez vite.




> Ce que je vois, c'est qu'il n'est pas possible de parler de l'abandon du nuclaire sans dclencher un tombereau de btises et d'ides arrires.


Les btises c'est toi qui les dbites, vu que t'as du mal avec de simples considrations nergtiques et conomiques.  ::roll::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Concernant les moteurs thermiques, les rendements augmentent (faiblement) mais paradoxalement diminuent aussi.
> 
> Dans les annes 1900, les rendements taient de l'ordre de 15%. A l'heure actuelle, avec l'injection directe, le turbo, le downsizing, et la qualit du carburant, on arrive pniblement 40%
> 
> Mais dans les annes 1900, 100% de l'nergie exploitable tait utilise pour faire avancer le vhicule et ils taient plus lger.
> Actuellement les vhicules sont lourds, barder daccessoires de scurit ou optionnels, etc. Dsormais suivant les modles et les quipements c'est entre 15 et 40% de l'nergie produite qui est drive et qui ne sert pas  la motricit.


Il y aussi le fait qu'un moteur thermique n'atteint sont rendement max que  plein rgime. Or, dans une bagnole moderne, un moteur thermique tourne quasi en permanence en sous-rgime parce qu'il est surdimensionn par rapport  la voiture. Pourquoi? Parce que sinon, la voiture serait bien lente  acclrer et serait poussive, ce qui dgoterait les conducteurs.

Mais pour le coup, les recherches sur les capaciteurs mcaniques qui pourraient faire rouler des bagnoles avec des moteurs bien moins puissants restent dans les placards.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Monsieur est expert en racteurs nuclaires?
> D'accord, dites moi, Monsieur l'expert, quelle autre srie vous verriez succder  l'EPR l, bientt?


Je ne suis pas plus expert que toi. Et, pour te paraphraser, la recherche c'est trop cher, donc y aura plus jamais d'avance". Donc plus de nouveaux racteurs (surtout que le dernier en date, l'EPR est quand mme un echec aussi cuisant que couteux)




> C'est sr que si les colos passent en 2012, il y a aura aucun autre racteur de construit, EPR ou non.


Les colos (politiques) sont des abrutis sans nom !  ::roll:: 




> Il faudrait plutt dire "il suffit de suivre les connerie que des pays sont en train de faire..."


Non, les pays se rendent compte de ce qu'est vraiment le nuclaire, et il ne veulent pas prendre de si grand risque, c'est tout.




> Oui mais a, les gens le comprennent pas. Il savent pas faire un calcul, ils savent pas que rien que pour crer l'olienne, il faut dj dpenser un paquet dnergie (parce que bon, les mtaux ne se fondent pas et ne se crent pas tout seuls) et que si cette olienne dgage assez d'nergie pour compenser son cot de cration, c'est le bout du monde. Mais comme les gens ne voient pas la premire partie, ils se disent "chic, une nergie gratos", alors qu'elle est tout sauf gratos. Mme chose pour les biocarburants, mme chose pour la biomasse. Bref, un zro point en maths...


J'aime bien.  ::mouarf::  Je suppose que la construction d'une usine nuclaire n'a pas de cot nergtique. Que le retraitement et le stockage des dchets n'a pas un cot nergtique, que l'extraction des matires premires n'a pas de cot nergtique, que le transport de ces matires premires n'a pas de cot nergtique.  ::ccool::

----------


## sevyc64

> Il y aussi le fait qu'un moteur thermique n'atteint sont rendement max que  plein rgime. Or, dans une bagnole moderne, un moteur thermique tourne quasi en permanence en sous-rgime parce qu'il est surdimensionn par rapport  la voiture. Pourquoi? Parce que sinon, la voiture serait bien lente  acclrer et serait poussive, ce qui dgoterait les conducteurs.
> 
> Mais pour le coup, les recherches sur les capaciteurs mcaniques qui pourraient faire rouler des bagnoles avec des moteurs bien moins puissants restent dans les placards.


Non actuellement, la mode est au sous dimensionnement sur-gonfl, mais oui, les moteurs fonctionnent en sous rgime et en dessous de leur meilleur rendement. Parce qu'un moteur thermique  son rgime de meilleur rendement, consomme,  beaucoup moins de ressources mais  tendance  s'user aussi plus vite. LE meilleur rendement pour un moteur Diesel (environ 3500-4000tr/min) ou Essence (environ 8000tr/min) est un rgime de croisire qui tolre peu les variations, donc tout le contraire de l'utilisation qui en est faite dans les voitures.
C'est la raison pour laquelle dans les voitures, ils sont utiliss en sous rgime (1500-2500tr/min pour le Diesel, 3000-5000tr/min pour l'essence), consommation moindre, mais surtout une capacit de variation de rgime (acclrations, reprises) importante.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je ne suis pas plus expert que toi. Et, pour te paraphraser, la recherche c'est trop cher, donc y aura plus jamais d'avance".


C'est pour a qu'un consortium europen vient de signer un plan de dveloppement de nouveaux types de racteurs...  ::mouarf:: 




> Les colos (politiques) sont des abrutis sans nom !


_"Do mine ears deceive me?"_ (c)
J'entends de sages paroles...




> Non, les pays se rendent compte de ce qu'est vraiment le nuclaire, et il ne veulent pas prendre de si grand risque, c'est tout.


Si tu veux, mais c'est une psychose irrationnelle dont les consquences conomiques potentielles sont dsastreuses.





> J'aime bien.  Je suppose que la construction d'une usine nuclaire n'a pas de cot nergtique. Que le retraitement et le stockage des dchets n'a pas un cot nergtique, que l'extraction des matires premires n'a pas de cot nergtique, que le transport de ces matires premires n'a pas de cot nergtique.


Bien sr qu'ils ont un cot nergtique. Simplement, une raction de fission gnre une nergie plusieurs millions de fois suprieure  une raction chimique de combustion. Tu as donc une marge de manuvre bien plus importante.

----------


## xelab

> Si tu veux, mais c'est une *psychose irrationnelle* dont les consquences conomiques potentielles sont dsastreuses.



 ::mouarf::  C'est ce que devait dire le directeur de la centrale de Fukushima avant qu'elle lui clate entre les doigts.

Allez, va lire tes livres, monsieur le rationnel.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est pour a qu'un consortium europen vient de signer un plan de dveloppement de nouveaux types de racteurs...


Tu peux tre plus prcis ?




> Si tu veux, mais c'est une psychose irrationnelle dont les consquences conomiques potentielles sont dsastreuses.


Pour l'irrationnel, va dire a aux japonnais !  :;): 
Je crois justement que ce n'est pas irrationnel et que cette prise de conscience est importante. 
Le problme est qu'il faut compenser tout de suite, avec des trucs qui rapportent car on ne compte plus le temps en anne, mois, jour, heures, heures.. mais en euros !  ::roll:: 

Les dcideurs ne sont plus les politiques mais les marchs, les agences de notation, et il ne pensent plus avec leurs neurones (depuis longtemps grills par la coke) mais avec leur portefeuille d'actions !  ::aie:: 




> Bien sr qu'ils ont un cot nergtique. Simplement, une raction de fission gnre une nergie plusieurs millions de fois suprieure  une raction chimique de combustion. Tu as donc une marge de manuvre bien plus importante.


Je te l'accorde bien volontiers. Mais, y a un truc qui cote plus que tout, c'est la pollution et le traitement de celle-ci. Aujourd'hui on ne sait plus quoi faire des dchets, et ils sont trs toxiques. Le gros problme du nuclaire c'est le manque de courage des industriels qui essaient de cacher la vrit avec des discours rassurant. N'empche que les dchets sont l, bien l et pour longtemps. Qu'ils ne savent pas quoi en faire, et qu'ils pourrissent le sol, l'eau et l'air. Je suis prt  parier que si on dcouvre un moyen de produire aussi rentable que le nuclaire, et non polluant, d'un seul coup, on dcouvrira toutes les nuisances du nuclaire. Un peu comme l'amiante. En attendant, il y a une chape de plomb bien plus hermtique que celles utilises pour protger les populations des risques des radiations !

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est ce que devait dire le directeur de la centrale de Fukushima avant qu'elle lui clate entre les doigts.


Dcidment, mme sur Fukushima tu connais rien. Pourtant il y a des documents qui continuent  tre publis depuis et qui sont tout  fait intressants. On sait maintenant que TEPCO a:

Falsifi ou ignor des rsultats d'inspection de la centrale.A "oubli" de sortir du combustible usag de la centrale (apparemment depuis des annes) parce que a cotaient trop cher.A employ de la main duvre de sous-traitance pas qualifie qu'elle a de surcrot renvoy chez eux quand il y a eu le tremblement de terre.N'a jamais test les voitures gnrateurs mobiles de secours qui ont t dploys sur les lieux ("comment a les cbles sont trop courts?"  ::mouarf::  )Et que (attention c'est le plus drle) un rapport de TEPCO en 2008 avait prvu la possibilit d'un tsunami de 10 mtres et prconisait une amlioration de la protection anti-tsunami. Mais ce rapport a t rang dans un placard car la centrale tait en fin de vie et que a cotait trop cher.

Et cette liste de conneries et non exhaustive.

Alors il est o le problme: dans le nuclaire o dans les ttes de l'industrie prive qui l'exploite au Japon?  ::roll::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Tu peux tre plus prcis ?


Il y a un plan pour le dveloppement de racteurs de 4e gnration qui a t rcemment publi. L'objectif est d'tudier des prototypes de racteurs SFR et un autre type (choisi parmi GFR ou LFR)  l'horizon 2020 avec production industrielle  l'horizon 2040.




> Pour l'irrationnel, va dire a aux japonnais ! 
> Je crois justement que ce n'est pas irrationnel et que cette prise de conscience est importante.


Il faut arrter de privatiser le nuclaire, c'est tout. TEPCO a fait un ENORME paquet de conneries pour conomiser de l'argent (cf. ma rponse  xelab juste au-dessus).

Quand on parle d'un racteur nuclaire, on ne peut pas se permettre de faire des conomies de bouts de chandelles.




> Les dcideurs ne sont plus les politiques mais les marchs, les agences de notation, et il ne pensent plus avec leurs neurones (depuis longtemps grills par la coke) mais avec leur portefeuille d'actions !


Donc, les racteurs nuclaires doivent tre grs par ltat, on est d'accord.




> Je suis prt  parier que si on dcouvre un moyen de produire aussi rentable que le nuclaire, et non polluant, d'un seul coup, on dcouvrira toutes les nuisances du nuclaire. Un peu comme l'amiante.


Bien sur que si tu trouves une telle nergie, tous les problmes seraient rgls. Mais on a pas a sous la main, et le pire, c'est qu'on ne sait tout simplement pas dans quelle direction chercher. A part pour la fusion contrle bien sur, mais l on a encore d'autres problmes.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Mais, y a un truc qui cote plus que tout, c'est la pollution et le traitement de celle-ci.


Entirement d'accord avec cela et c'est bien pourquoi je ne comprends pas pourquoi on fait un tel beans avec Fukushima, et bizarrement on ne parle plus,par exemple, de la tragdie du Golf du Mexique, dont j'attend toujours qu'on me dmontre que son impact environnemental est moins grave que celui de Fukushima.

D'une manire plus gnrale, je trouves que les problmes environnementaux nous mnent dans le mur  grande vitesse, mais, toujours par exemple et pour prendre des news rcentes, l'chec (patent) de la confrence de Durban et le retrait de la Russie et du Canada du protocole de Kyoto (pourtant peu contraignant)  me paraissent des choses infiniment plus graves que un accident nuclaire par ci par l tous les 20 ans.

Pour en revenir  Durban, on ne peut que constater le silence assourdissant de nos soi-disant colo (mais vrais pastques en revanche) de EELV, qui n'avaient envoy qu'une seule personne l bas.....

----------


## xelab

> Dcidment, mme sur Fukushima tu connais rien. Pourtant il y a des documents qui continuent  tre publis depuis et qui sont tout  fait intressants. On sait maintenant que TEPCO a:
> 
> Falsifi ou ignor des rsultats d'inspection de la centrale.A "oubli" de sortir du combustible usag de la centrale (apparemment depuis des annes) parce que a cotaient trop cher.A employ de la main duvre de sous-traitance pas qualifie qu'elle a de surcrot renvoy chez eux quand il y a eu le tremblement de terre.N'a jamais test les voitures gnrateurs mobiles de secours qui ont t dploys sur les lieux ("comment a les cbles sont trop courts?"  )Et que (attention c'est le plus drle) un rapport de TEPCO en 2008 avait prvu la possibilit d'un tsunami de 10 mtres et prconisait une amlioration de la protection anti-tsunami. Mais ce rapport a t rang dans un placard car la centrale tait en fin de vie et que a cotait trop cher.
> 
> Et cette liste de conneries et non exhaustive.
> 
> Alors il est o le problme: dans le nuclaire o dans les ttes de l'industrie prive qui l'exploite au Japon?


Va voir les rapports sur les tests des centrales nuclaires franaises qui ont t faits dernirement, il y a exactement le mme genre d'neries qui pourraient avoir des consquences fcheuses (par exemple les techniciens ne comprenaient pas les instructions du manuel d'urgence...).
Mais de toute faon, l'erreur est humaine. Or, en matire de nuclaire, a-t-on le droit  l'erreur?




> Pour en revenir  Durban, on ne peut que constater le silence assourdissant de nos soi-disant colo (mais vrais pastques en revanche) de EELV, qui n'avaient envoy qu'une seule personne l bas...


C'est tellement facile de dire a. Tu suis de prs l'activit d'EELV? Je suis pas forcment fan de ce parti mais  mon avis, pour connatre quelques militants de ce parti, les questions cologiques sont suivis de prs, bien plus que dans d'autre orgas...
Et le silence "assourdissant" des politicards qui eux ont le pouvoir, c'est pas plus grave?

----------


## DonQuiche

> Si tu veux, mais c'est une psychose irrationnelle dont les consquences conomiques potentielles sont dsastreuses.


En quoi chercher  minimiser les risques encourus est-il irrationnel ? a ne l'est pas du tout, c'est tout  fait comprhensible et respectable.

Par contre le dbat est mdiocre, on manque cruellement de donnes directement utilisables (aucune tude rigoureuse et exhaustive* comparant pour la France des plans orients renouvelables et d'autres orients nuclaire) et le quidam moyen ne s'y intresse pas autant qu'il le devrait et, ne sachant qui croire, finit par choisir son camp en fonction de critres totalement trangers au dbat.

* Ou presque. Une tude franaise aux hypothses contestables et indirectement favorables aux renouvelables conclut  des cots proches, une tude europenne conduit  des cots de revente doubles de ceux actuels pour les renouvelables mais sans chiffrer le cot du nuclaire au mme horizon et selon les mmes hypothses. Aucune tude comparative crdible n'a t produite par l'Etat ou les administrations publiques, pas plus que par aucun parti, aucune entreprise ou aucune ONG. Par contre on a des tonnes d'tudes bidons, partielles et partiales, une plthore de chiffres ne portant que sur une toute petite partie du problme, et beaucoup de donnes marketing (les renouvelables creront cent millions d'emplois en France ; le nuclaire rend chauve et impuissant), etc.

videmment, a n'empche pas les experts de circuler sur les forums, tous forts de certitudes, prts  traiter de "naab" le moindre contradicteur et d'obscurantiste irrationnel ou de vendu UMPiste tous ceux qui feraient des choix diffrents. Remarquez, nos politiciens n'en savent pas plus long (puisque personne n'a ralis les tudes ncessaires) et n'ont pas un comportement plus reluisant. Et, parfois, mme, ils nous dmontrent qu'ils en savent encore moins long sur ce sujet que le forumeur moyen, cf. le prcdent dbat prsidentiel (Sarko : nuclaire = 50% de la conso lectrique, chiffre manifestement lanc au pif en rponse  une question de Sgo ; Sgo : nuclaire = 20% de la conso lectrique, parce qu'elle confond nergie et lectricit).

----------


## xelab

> Par contre le dbat est mdiocre, on manque cruellement de donnes directement utilisables (aucune tude rigoureuse et exhaustive* comparant pour la France des plans orients renouvelables et d'autres orients nuclaire) et le quidam moyen ne s'y intresse pas autant qu'il le devrait et, ne sachant qui croire, finit par choisir son camp en fonction de critres totalement trangers au dbat.


Je ne suis pas tout  fait d'accord, des donnes et comparatifs on en a (et negawatt, c'est pas les plus radicaux):
http://www.negawatt.org/les-principa...ments-p46.html

Aprs je suis d'accord, aucune tude d'envergure n'existe, pour cela il faudrait des moyens que seuls les pouvoirs publics peuvent mettre en place... Mais devons nous attendre une tude ou commencer  faire des choix? Car en attendant c'est le nuclaire qui reste la solution  tout en France...

----------


## DonQuiche

@Xelab
Je connais Negawatt et j'ai du mal  voir comment leurs travaux rpondraient aux besoins que j'ai formuls. Pour commencer ils ne proposent aucun chiffrage des cots ! C'est tout de mme un peu gnant. Ensuite, leur site ne prsente que des documents de synthse (qui affirment videmment combien leur scnario est gnial, crera de l'emploi, cotera moins cher, rendra nos femmes belles et nos vaches fertiles) et des powerpoints sous forme de PDF. Certes, je vois bien  ces derniers que leur dmarche semble plutt srieuse. Mais j'aimerais quant  moi voir comment ils ont calcul leurs chiffres ! D'o sortent leurs valuations ? Comment peuvent-ils valuer les variations d'emplois sans avoir valu les ventuels surcots pour les entreprises ? Certes ils m'expliquent qu'ils vont utiliser les STEP et l'hydrogne pour le stockage de l'nergie mais dans quelle proportions et pour quels cots, et combien de flotte et de platine faudra t-il ? Est-ce seulement crdible sur le plan technique ? Je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi on peut affirmer que les documents de Negawatt permettent de prendre la moindre dcision, c'est  peine une bauche de ce qu'il faudrait faire et plusieurs points de leur proposition doivent encore tre valids et ne sont peut-tre pas ralisables.

Ensuite, je suis d'accord que c'est avant tout  l'Etat de mener une tude srieuse et que c'est au-del des moyens d'une simple association. Mais les grands partis politiques avaient aussi les moyens de le faire. Enfin, face  l'absence de donnes, tu estimes que la bonne attitude est de tout de mme prendre une dcision sans plus attendre. Recommandes-tu de tirer  pile ou face, ou plutt d'ventrer un boeuf pour lire dans ses entrailles ? Aux prsidentielles je vais bien devoir choisir mais mon choix, comme le tien et comme celui de nos candidats ne reposera que sur du vent. Ce qui est dramatique sur un sujet si grave.

Notre politique conomique est-elle conduite avec le mme amateurisme ? Cela expliquerait beaucoup de choses.

----------


## xelab

> @Xelab
> J'ai du mal  voir comment les travaux de l'association de Negawatt rpondraient aux besoins que j'ai formuls. Pour commencer ils ne proposent aucun chiffrage des cots !


Il y a un document sur les impacts conomiques.
Il s'agit de prvisions bases sur des analyses, je ne connais aucune tude capable de prvoir parfaitement l'avenir... Donc en soit c'est contestable.




> Enfin, face  l'absence de donnes, tu estimes que la bonne attitude est de tout de mme prendre une dcision sans plus attendre. Recommandes-tu de tirer  pile ou face, ou plutt d'ventrer un boeuf pour lire dans ses entrailles ? Aux prsidentielles je vais bien devoir choisir mais mon choix comme le tien ne reposera que sur du vent.


En attendant, le "choix" qui est fait, c'est de continuer le nuclaire (bizarrement je ne crois pas grand chose au blabla du PS...). Pourtant on a assez d'lments pour se dire qu'il faudrait arrter d'utiliser cette nergie, comme bien d'autres tats l'ont fait. L'Allemagne, qui a 20 millions d'habitants de plus que nous, fait le pari des nergies renouvelables. Tu ne vas pas me dire qu'ils partent  l'aveuglette l dedans?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> DOn sait maintenant que TEPCO a:
> 
> Falsifi ou ignor des rsultats d'inspection de la centrale.A "oubli" de sortir du combustible usag de la centrale (apparemment depuis des annes) parce que a cotaient trop cher.A employ de la main duvre de sous-traitance pas qualifie qu'elle a de surcrot renvoy chez eux quand il y a eu le tremblement de terre.N'a jamais test les voitures gnrateurs mobiles de secours qui ont t dploys sur les lieux ("comment a les cbles sont trop courts?"  )Et que (attention c'est le plus drle) un rapport de TEPCO en 2008 avait prvu la possibilit d'un tsunami de 10 mtres et prconisait une amlioration de la protection anti-tsunami. Mais ce rapport a t rang dans un placard car la centrale tait en fin de vie et que a cotait trop cher.
> 
> Et cette liste de conneries et non exhaustive.
> 
> Alors il est o le problme: dans le nuclaire o dans les ttes de l'industrie prive qui l'exploite au Japon?


Le problme c'est le nuclaire !
Sa dangerosit est reconnue, et les cots de scurisation (et encore on ne peut pas parler de vraies scurisation, car on ne matrise pas le phnomne  100%) sont tellement normes que pour raliser de vrais profits, il faut faire des impasses fort dangereuses !

[quote=grafikm_fr;6399451]Il y a un plan pour le dveloppement de racteurs de 4e gnration qui a t rcemment publi. L'objectif est d'tudier des prototypes de racteurs SFR et un autre type (choisi parmi GFR ou LFR)  l'horizon 2020 avec production industrielle  l'horizon 2040.
Quel(s) consortium(s) ? C'est du public ou du priv ?
Mais, 2040 c'est trs loin pour les nergie renouvelable, et trs correct pour de nouveaux racteurs... Y a pas un truc qui cloche ?




> Il faut arrter de privatiser le nuclaire, c'est tout. TEPCO a fait un ENORME paquet de conneries pour conomiser de l'argent (cf. ma rponse  xelab juste au-dessus).
> 
> Quand on parle d'un racteur nuclaire, on ne peut pas se permettre de faire des conomies de bouts de chandelles.
> 
> 
> Donc, les racteurs nuclaires doivent tre grs par ltat, on est d'accord.


HA ! Ben oui, mais les tats sont fauchs, surendetts (t'en n'as pas entendu parler dans tes sources si fiables ?) et sont pris  la gorge par les grands groupes industriels... comme la filire nuclaire qui impose ses dcisions en France !



> Bien sur que si tu trouves une telle nergie, tous les problmes seraient rgls. Mais on a pas a sous la main, et le pire, c'est qu'on ne sait tout simplement pas dans quelle direction chercher. A part pour la fusion contrle bien sur, mais l on a encore d'autres problmes.


Comme  ton habitude tu dtournes mes propos.  ::roll::

----------


## DonQuiche

> Il y a un document sur les impacts conomiques.
> Il s'agit de prvisions bases sur des analyses, je ne connais aucune tude capable de prvoir parfaitement l'avenir... Donc en soit c'est contestable.


Oui et je t'invite  lire ce document : aucune estimation du cot au kWh. Tout ce qu'il prsente grosso modo ce sont des estimations sur l'emploi sorties d'on ne sait o, probablement un simple bilan bas sur les variations de demande induites par les besoins directs de leur scnario mais sans prendre en compte les destructions d'emplois causes par les hausses ventuelles de prix de l'lectricit. A part a il y a une ou deux courbes relatives au sujet mais par d'valuation de la balance commerciale, etc. Aucun des indices cls que l'on voudrait voir avant de prendre une dcision.

Le problme n'est donc pas qu'ils seraient imprcis, le problme est qu'ils n'ont mme pas essay d'valuer. Leur scnario entranerait-il des prix 10%, 200% ou 1000% plus levs ? On n'en sait rien !

Si tu veux voir une tude exhaustive et srieuse  l'chelle europenne : Roadmap 2050. Elle conduit  un cot au kWh 120% plus lev qu'aujourd'hui. Note qu'il s'agit d'une tude pro-renouvelables et que l'chelle Europnne est plus favorable  ces nergies que l'chelle Franaise (territoire plus large donc effet de foisonnement plus important pour compenser l'intermittence).




> Pourtant on a assez d'lments pour se dire qu'il faudrait arrter d'utiliser cette nergie


On connat bien les dfauts du nuclaire. Mais on connat le dfaut d'un rseau bas sur les renouvelables  grande chelle : le prix ! Quel est-il exactement ? On n'en sait rien !




> L'Allemagne, qui a 20 millions d'habitants de plus que nous, fait le pari des nergies renouvelables. Tu ne vas pas me dire qu'ils partent  l'aveuglette l dedans?


S'il y a des tudes allemandes, je serais ravi de les voir. Mais je pense qu'ils sont effectivement partis  l'aveuglette, de la mme faon que nous pilotons notre politique nergtique en aveugle.

Cela dit il existe quand mme deux grandes diffrences entre les allemands et nous :
* Les allemands utilisaient majoritairement le charbon pour leurs besoins lectriques, le nuclaire n'y tait que minoritaire.
* Du fait de la prminence du charbon et de la conscience cologique du pays, les renouvelables s'y sont dvelopps depuis longtemps et l'Allemagne est un champion de ces nergies. En investissant chez eux, ils sont certains de dvelopper encore davantage ce secteur industriel. En revanche, si nous investissons dans les renouvelables, nous n'avons aucune garantie que nous ne nous retrouverons pas  tout importer de Chine et d'Allemagne. Personnellement je ne crois pas  une France championne industrielle de l'olien et du photovoltaque, c'est trop tard pour a, les jeux sont faits et mme si ce n'tait pas le cas le nuclaire fait que nos besoins en renouvelables ne grandiront pas assez rapidement  moins de mettre prcocement au rebut des quipements de plusieurs centaines de milliards d'euros.

----------


## xelab

> Oui et je t'invite  lire ce document : aucune estimation du cot au kWh. Tout ce qu'il prsente grosso modo ce sont des estimations sur l'emploi sorties d'on ne sait o, probablement un simple bilan bas sur les variations de demande induites par les besoins directs de leur scnario mais sans prendre en compte les destructions d'emplois causes par les hausses ventuelles de prix de l'lectricit. A part a il y a une ou deux courbes relatives au sujet mais par d'valuation de la balance commerciale, etc. Aucun des indices cls que l'on voudrait voir avant de prendre une dcision.
> 
> Le problme n'est donc pas qu'ils seraient imprcis, le problme est qu'ils n'ont mme pas essay d'valuer. Leur scnario entranerait-il des prix 10%, 200% ou 1000% plus levs ? On n'en sait rien !
> 
> Si tu veux voir une tude exhaustive et srieuse  l'chelle europenne : Roadmap 2050. Elle conduit  un cot au kWh 120% plus lev qu'aujourd'hui. Note qu'il s'agit d'une tude pro-renouvelables et que l'chelle Europnne est plus favorable  ces nergies que l'chelle Franaise (territoire plus large donc effet de foisonnement plus important pour compenser l'intermittence).
> 
> On connat bien les dfauts du nuclaire. Mais on connat le dfaut d'un rseau bas sur les renouvelables  grande chelle : le prix ! Quel est-il exactement ? On n'en sait rien !


Bon je bosse aujourd'hui, pas trop le temps de faire des recherches  ::mrgreen:: 
Ceci tant on peut voir qu'ils ont boss sur les questions de cot (et il n'y a pas que negawatt):
http://www.negawatt.org/faq---le-batiment-p88.html
Ensuite le prix de l'lectricit en France (celui qu'on paye, nous) n'a aucun sens tant donn que la production est subventionne. Maintenant si on part sur du 120% de plus mais qu'on isole les btiments de telle manire  rduire de plus de 50% la consommation, a peut tre acceptable.






> S'il y a des tudes allemandes, je serais ravi de les voir. Mais je pense qu'ils sont effectivement partis  l'aveuglette, de la mme faon que nous pilotons notre politique nergtique en aveugle.


Je serais aussi curieux de voir des tudes allemandes, je serais surpris qu'elles n'existent pas...




> Cela dit il existe quand mme deux grandes diffrences entre les allemands et nous :
> * Les allemands utilisaient majoritairement le charbon pour leurs besoins lectriques, le nuclaire n'y tait que minoritaire.
> * Du fait de la prminence du charbon et de la conscience cologique du pays, les renouvelables s'y sont dvelopps depuis longtemps et l'Allemagne est un champion de ces nergies. En investissant chez eux, ils sont certains de dvelopper encore davantage ce secteur industriel. En revanche, si nous investissons dans les renouvelables, nous n'avons aucune garantie que nous ne nous retrouverons pas  tout importer de Chine et d'Allemagne. Personnellement je ne crois pas  une France championne industrielle de l'olien et du photovoltaque, c'est trop tard pour a, les jeux sont faits et mme si ce n'tait pas le cas le nuclaire fait que nos besoins en renouvelables ne grandiront pas assez rapidement  moins de mettre prcocement au rebut des quipements de plusieurs centaines de milliards d'euros.


En mme temps si on investit dans le renouvelable, c'est pour viter de dpendre de l'Allemagne ou la Chine... On n'est pas dans des technologies super compliques en fait, c'est surtout une question de moyens. Mais c'est sr, on a dj pris du retard, notamment parce qu'on a fait le choix du tout nuclaire.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Le problme c'est le nuclaire !
> Sa dangerosit est reconnue, et les cots de scurisation (et encore on ne peut pas parler de vraies scurisation, car on ne matrise pas le phnomne  100%) sont tellement normes que pour raliser de vrais profits, il faut faire des impasses fort dangereuses !


Le problme, c'est lobsession  du profit. Pas forcement le nuclaire.
Avoir des sources d'nergie qui rpondent aux besoins des socits est une ncessit absolue. Nous ne savons pas faire autrement.
Obtenir toujours plus de profit ne devrait tre que la cerise sur le gteau, pas une fin en soi.
Devrait tre incompatible avec ce genre d'activit, les producteurs / fournisseurs d'nergie ne sont pas devraient pas tre des marchands de tapis.

----------


## DonQuiche

@Xelab
Negawatt : Ils fournissent les cots de renovation des logements, ce qui est facile  calculer. a rpond  5% du problme, bon. Je ne les blme pas, je dis juste que leur document est inutilisable si on veut choisir en connaissance de cause.

Roadmap : Sur le prix pour les mnages, la Roadmap tirait la mme conclusion que toi : les conomies d'nergie compenseraient la hausse au kWh. On peut cependant regretter de manquer ainsi l'opportunit de baisser le prix de l'lectricit quand tout le reste augmentera dj (matires premires, nergie fossile), et pointer les ingalits : ceux qui habiteront encore dans des logements o le thermique est d'origine lectrique (les locataires pauvres) perdont bien 5%  15% de leur pouvoir d'achat. Et je ne parle pas des vhicules lectriques puisqu'il faudra bien utiliser autre chose que le ptrole.

Subventions : Le prix de l'lectricit pay par les mnages est trs proche du cot rel. L'Etat subventionne bien certaines dpenses lies au nuclaire mais il ne faut pas les surestimer. Par contre le tarif est rglement, mais a n'a rien  voir.

Impotations PV et olien : si on investit dans le renouvelable mais que les chinois produisent des panneaux PV 40% moins chers parce que leur lectricit est massivement subventionne, nous achterons chinois. Aprs, oui, ce ne sont pas des technos trs compliques et c'est bien le problme : le prix de la main d'oeuvre, des matires premires et de l'nergie sont dterminants. Nous ne sommes donc pas avantags ds le dpart et les concurrents chinois et allemands ont dj les effets de volume en leur faveur. Enfin, nous ne dpendons pas aujourd'hui de la Chine pour notre approvisionnement nergtique et nos changes avec l'Allemagne dans ce domaine sont plutt quilibrs (variable selon les annes) il me semble. Par contre nous dpendons des certains pays africains pour les approvisionnements en combustible nuclaire mais il y a quand mme de fortes chances pour qu'un passage au renouvelable nous bousille encore plus notre balance commerciale dj mal en point (quelle proportion ?).

L o la France a une carte  jouer c'est plutt sur le BTP vert, les services aux collectivits et les nouveaux matriaux, du fait des groupes en place, et peut-tre la gothermie. Mais tout a ne dpend pas du dbat olien+PV contre nuclaire. A la rigueur si le reste du monde se met aux renouvelables, que ceux-ci cotent vraiment cher et qu'un maintien du nuclaire nous permet quant  nous de creuser l'cart avec une lectricit bon march, nous aurions au contraire de belles perspectives sur tous les secteurs lectro-intensifs, y compris dans le PV, ce qui serait un comble (production  capitaux trangers en France pour l'export, tout bnf). videmment, il est possible qu'un rseau renouvelable puisse atteindre un prix dcent mais pour l'instant c'est a priori plutt douteux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le problme, c'est lobsession  du profit. Pas forcement le nuclaire.
> Avoir des sources d'nergie qui rpondent aux besoins des socits est une ncessit absolue. Nous ne savons pas faire autrement.
> Obtenir toujours plus de profit ne devrait tre que la cerise sur le gteau, pas une fin en soi.
> Devrait tre incompatible avec ce genre d'activit, les producteurs / fournisseurs d'nergie ne sont pas devraient pas tre des marchands de tapis.


Je serais d'accord, SI, le nuclaire pouvait tre scuris. Ce n'est hlas pas le cas. Donc, c'est une pe de Damocls qui est au-dessus de nos ttes. pe d'autant plus grande que ceux qui s'en occupent sont des marchands de tapis.

----------


## DonQuiche

@Shannow
A n'importe quel prix ? Je ne nie absolument pas la risque pos par le nuclaire. Mais on ne sait pas combien coterait l'abandon du nuclaire pour un passage aux renouvelables sauf qu'a priori cela aurait des consquences ngatives sur le prix de l'lectricit, notre balance commerciale et sans doute aussi sur l'emploi.

Que serais-tu prt  consentir pour la scurit ? Quelle perte de pouvoir d'achat et combien d'emplois ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> @Shannow
> A n'importe quel prix ? Je ne nie absolument pas la risque pos par le nuclaire. Mais on ne sait pas combien coterait l'abandon du nuclaire pour un passage aux renouvelables sauf qu'a priori cela aurait des consquences ngatives sur le prix de l'lectricit, notre balance commerciale et sans doute aussi sur l'emploi.
> 
> Que serais-tu prt  consentir pour la scurit ? Quelle perte de pouvoir d'achat et combien d'emplois ?


Pour ce qui est des emplois, a reste  prouver. Quant  la perte du pouvoir d'achat, je ne vois pas pourquoi le prix de l'lectricit devrait augmenter, au contraire, il devrait mme baisser ! Tu as surement un argument  apporter, autre que celui d'AREVA/GDF-SUEZ et Sarko !

----------


## sevyc64

> @Shannow
> A n'importe quel prix ? Je ne nie absolument pas la risque pos par le nuclaire. Mais on ne sait pas combien coterait l'abandon du nuclaire pour un passage aux renouvelables sauf qu'a priori cela aurait des consquences ngatives sur le prix de l'lectricit, notre balance commerciale et sans doute aussi sur l'emploi.
> 
> Que serais-tu prt  consentir pour la scurit ? Quelle perte de pouvoir d'achat et combien d'emplois ?


Si c'est plus ou moins su.

De 2  3 fois plus cher pour remplacer le nuclaire par les nergies classiques actuelles (fuel, gaz, charbon, ...), de 4  5 fois plus cher pour remplacer le nuclaire par du full renouvelable,  supposer que ce soit possible, ce qui, pour le moment n'est pas le cas.

Donc de 3  4 fois plus cher pour abandonner compltement le nuclaire, le remplac par du renouvelable paul par de l'nergie classique.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Pour ce qui est des emplois, a reste  prouver. Quant  la perte du pouvoir d'achat, je ne vois pas pourquoi le prix de l'lectricit devrait augmenter, au contraire, il devrait mme baisser ! Tu as surement un argument  apporter, autre que celui d'AREVA/GDF-SUEZ et Sarko !


Mes sources ? Je n'ai pas cess de rpter que justement nous manquions de sources. Cela dit...
* Une source fiable pour le prix des renouvelables c'est le projet europen pro-renouvelables Roadmap 2050 qui value le cot au kWh  220% du prix actuel. Dirig pour l'UE par la Royal Academy of Science avec le concours d'industriels des renouvelables, d'ONG, de scientifiques reconnus, etc.
* Un anti-nuclaire comme Benjamin Dessus conclut  un cot au kWh 250% plus lev pour le plan de "sortir du nuclaire" contre environ 210% pour un scnario ultra-nuclaire en 2030 malgr tout un tas de bidouilles pour surlever le prix de ce dernier (centrales fermes  l'ge de 32 ans, prix de l'EPR de Flammanville comme rfrence pour toutes les futures constructions malgr tous les dboires spcifiques  ce premier chantier, scnario ultranuclaire stupide conduisant  des centrales en sous-utilisation  70% de leurs capacits, un taux d'actualisation de 8%, etc) et des hypothses gnreuses de l'autre ct (gaz naturel toujours disponible et son prix seulement doubl d'ici 2030, soit 3.5% de hausse annuelle - le scnario repose beaucoup sur les nergies fossiles pour limiter la facture et rester raliste - une smart grid  peine plus coteuse que le rseau actuel, pas de stockage carbone, quipements oliens essentiellement en fin de vie et donc pleinement amortis, etc) .

Maintenant j'aimerais bien voir TES sources.  :;): 




> Si c'est plus ou moins su.
> 
> De 2  3 fois plus cher pour remplacer le nuclaire par les nergies classiques actuelles (fuel, gaz, charbon, ...), de 4  5 fois plus cher pour remplacer le nuclaire par du full renouvelable,  supposer que ce soit possible, ce qui, pour le moment n'est pas le cas.
> 
> Donc de 3  4 fois plus cher pour abandonner compltement le nuclaire, le remplac par du renouvelable paul par de l'nergie classique.


Toi aussi j'aimerais bien voir tes sources.  ::mouarf:: 
Plus srieusement, un scnario "tout fossile" et un scnario "tout renouvelable" seraient de toute faon tous deux stupides et leurs prix forcment aberrants. Un plan renouvelables intelligent inclurait forcment des nergies fossiles ou nuclaire dans une proportion significative. De la mme faon qu'un plan nuclaire intelligent doit forcment inclure une part de renouvelables (au moins hydro et gothermie, peut-tre un peu d'olien) et de fossiles, comme aujourd'hui par exemple.

----------


## Jon Shannow

C'est joli ces scnarios... (moi je suis autant pro-nuclaire que Benjamin Dessus est anti-nuclaire, mais c'est un autre dbat), il ne tiennent compte que des paramtres fournit par ... EDF et Areva. Alors videmment, a fait peur.

Un truc qui me fait sourire (si ce n'tait  pleurer) c'est que systmatiquement quand on parle de "sortir du nuclaire" on a l'impression que l'on dtruit toutes les centrales demain matin et qu'on met des oliennes sur chaque m de terrain ! ::roll:: 

Ensuite, dans les cots du nuclaire, ne sont jamais pris en compte ceux du dmantlement des centrales vieillissantes. Et, si on les prend en compte, on omet tout un tas de facteurs, comme la d-pollution du site (dj que je ne suis pas sr que ce soit possible, et encore moins rflchit par les dfenseurs du nuclaire). 

Pour le roadmap 2050, tout le monde n'a pas la mme lecture, apparemment !  ::ccool::

----------


## DonQuiche

@Shannow
* Benjamin Dessus s'est dclar publiquement plutt hostile au nuclaire, il est intervenu publiquement sur des confrences contre le nuclaire, ses hypothses dfavorisent clairement le nuclaire, il a fond Global Chance dont la moiti des publis portent sur le nuclaire mais il serait donc un crypto-pro-nuclaire ? C'est un anti-nuclaire modr si tu prfres. Il n'a effectivement pas le profil du militant anti-nuclaire moyen (souvent un abruti doubl d'un menteur, comme beaucoup de militants de cette question, d'un ct ou de l'autre).
* Qui parle de supprimer toutes les centrales d'un coup ?
* C'est vrai que dans les annes 80 les cots de dmantlement n'taient pas pris en compte. Mais nous sommes en 2011 et a doit bien faire dix ans que mme les tudes officielles les intgrent, il faudrait peut-tre changer de registre. La seule externalit gnralement non prise en compte c'est celle des dchets sur le long terme (la gestion au quotidien est prise en compte depuis longtemps) parce que tout dpend des choix qu'on fera. Visiblement ce sera le stockage gologique et son cot est de toute faon faible par rapport au reste de la filire.
* Je serais curieux de connatre ta lecture de la roadmap dans ce cas. Le cot au kWh y est bien inscrit en toutes lettres comme tant 220% du cot actuel. Si tu pensais au fait que les conomies d'nergie compensent  peu prs cette hausse, j'aimerais te faire remarquer que de toute faon il est intressant de raliser ces conomies que tu utilises les renouvelables, le nuclaire ou le crotin de cheval.
* J'attends toujours tes sources nous dmontrant qu'en passant aux renouvelables nous allons conomiser de l'argent.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Visiblement tu n'as suivi le lien, alors voil quelques extraits



> L'analyse montre que pour chacun des scnarios envisags, le cot dune nergie zro carbone resterait du mme ordre quaujourdhui.





> L'Europe pourrait ainsi combler au moins 80 % de ses besoins nergtiques grce aux nergies renouvelables d'ici 2050 sans payer pour autant plus pour l'lectricit qu'elle ne ferait en continuant avec les actuelles infrastructures bases sur les combustibles fossiles.





> Claude Turmes constate ainsi que les entreprises nergtiques, qui gagnent en ce moment des milliards du fait de labsence de dcision politique, exercent une forte pression


Bref, tout n'est pas noir (ptrole) ou jaune (nuclaire) un peu de vert, a fait du bien. Tant mieux, c'est la couleur de l'espoir dit-on !  ::ccool::

----------


## DonQuiche

Ah ! Oui, j'ai cru que tu rptais le lien officiel. Soyons clair, la Roadmap 2050 affirme (pour le scnario moyen si mes souvenirs sont bons) :
* Un cot au kWh 220% plus lev
* Mais des consos  peu prs divises par deux donc on s'y retrouve.

Et j'avais crit plus haut :



> On peut cependant regretter de manquer ainsi l'opportunit de baisser le prix de l'lectricit quand tout le reste augmentera dj (matires premires, nergie fossile), et pointer les ingalits : ceux qui habiteront encore dans des logements o le thermique est d'origine lectrique (les locataires pauvres) perdont bien 5%  15% de leur pouvoir d'achat. Et je ne parle pas des vhicules lectriques puisqu'il faudra bien utiliser autre chose que le ptrole.





> de toute faon il est intressant de raliser ces conomies que tu utilises les renouvelables, le nuclaire ou le crotin de cheval.


Il ne faudrait pas faire passer ce qui est un avantage produit par les conomies d'nergie et qui compense le dfaut des renouvelables pour un avantage des renouvelables. conomies d'nergie et modes de production sont indpendants (pas sur certains dtails mais bref).

----------


## Benoit_Durand

Message inutile dsol, c'tait la dernire phrase de DonQuiche en plus explicite.




> * Mais des consos  peu prs divises par deux donc on s'y retrouve.


Le "donc on s'y retrouve" est en effet  prendre avec des pincettes, pour moi c'est faux.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Le "donc on s'y retrouve" est en effet  prendre avec des pincettes, pour moi c'est faux.


Je suis d'accord. D'autant que j'ai oubli de parler de l'industrie qui serait la grande perdante : les possibilits d'conomie d'nergie sont moindre pour elle et je ne suis pas sr que la possibilit de valoriser une perte de ses gaspillages nergtiques via des rseaux de chaleur rattrape le coup.

----------


## xelab

> Message inutile dsol, c'tait la dernire phrase de DonQuiche en plus explicite.
> 
> 
> Le "donc on s'y retrouve" est en effet  prendre avec des pincettes, pour moi c'est faux.


Il y a quelques messages, tu citais des chiffres faux et tu sous-entendais que le recyclage des panneaux solaires tait "pas beau  voir" (  ::aie::  ). Laisse moi douter de tes propos...

http://www.lemonde.fr/idees/article/...4336_3232.html

http://www.greenpeace.org/france/fr/...les-en-france/




> Selon une tude rcente (2007) commande par le ministre de l'environnement allemand, comparativement aux grandes centrales nergtiques thermiques (dont nuclaire) et hydrolectrique qui centralisent la production nergtique, les nergies propres, sres, renouvelables quand elles sont dcentralises prsentent de nombreux intrts en termes de scurit nergtique, intrieure, militaire et civile, en matire de risque terroriste, de mme que pour la scurit climatique, le dveloppement, les investissements et les marchs financiers.


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89n...le#cite_ref-13

Dommage je comprend rien  l'allemand, sinon j'aurais bien lu cette tude...

----------


## DonQuiche

@Xelab
* L'article du Monde balance des chiffres sans prciser la source exacte ("un article d'Energy Policy") ni les modes de calcul. Les chiffres de ce genre, je m'en balance, on peut toujours en trouver pour soutenir n'importe quelle thse, on le voit tous les jours ; il suffit de regarder la communication gouvernementale. Dois-je prciser que la plupart des auteurs prsident des associations notoirement anti-nuclaires et que le CLER reprsente des industriels du renouvelable ?

* L'article de Greenpeace est une vaste blague qui relve de la manipulation grossire, comme toujours avec eux.

* Sur la section de l'article en question de Wikipedia, je dois nuancer l'argument gopolitique : les renouvelables ne peuvent tre utiliss seuls et rclament une part importante d'nergie fossile (voire nuclaire) dans le rseau, ce qui pourrait bien totalement annuler l'argument et rendre les renouvelables moins intressants que le nuclaire sur ce plan, pour la France en tout cas. En revanche, concernant la scurit (risques d'accident, de terrorisme, militaires), il est vident que le nuclaire est une importante vulnrabilit pour notre pays et de loin la pire des nergies ; les militaires le soulignent frquemment. En ce domaine l'avantage des renouvelables est incontestable.

----------


## xelab

> @Xelab
> * L'article du Monde balance des chiffres sans prciser la source exacte ("un article d'Energy Policy") ni les modes de calcul. Les chiffres de ce genre, je m'en balance, on peut toujours en trouver pour soutenir n'importe quelle thse, on le voit tous les jours ; il suffit de regarder la communication gouvernementale. Dois-je prciser que la plupart des auteurs prsident des associations notoirement anti-nuclaires et que le CLER reprsente des industriels du renouvelable ?


Certes, ce ne sont que des anti-nuclaire qui ont crit l'article (logique vu la teneur du propos...). C'est un article de presse, donc il faut aller vrifier les sources, ce que tout le monde n'a pas le temps/envie de faire, je te l'accorde.




> * L'article de Greenpeace est une vaste blague qui relve de la manipulation grossire, comme toujours avec eux.


Je ne me permettrais pas de juger de manire aussi premptoire, mais le fait qu'ils aient russi  escalader un dme de racteur et peins leur message sur celui-ci prouve que tout n'est pas "vaste blague" dans leur discours (et accessoirement a bien du emmerder le gouvernement).




> je dois nuancer l'argument gopolitique : les renouvelables ne peuvent tre utiliss seuls et rclament une part importante d'nergie fossile (voire nuclaire) dans le rseau


A court et moyen terme, exact, mais  long terme, je ne pense pas ou alors une utilisation trs sporadique et limite des nergies fossiles...

----------


## DonQuiche

@Xelab
* La page du Monde ne donne pas sa source, tu ne peux pas la vrifier. S'il y en avait eu une, j'aurais t la dcortiquer ! Par ailleurs ce n'est pas un article du Monde, c'est un point de vue relay par le Monde.
* J'ai applaudi l'infiltration des racteurs mais il n'empche que leur page est une vaste blague o l'on ment sciemment aux lecteurs, o l'on utilise des supercheries pour le manipuler : quand l'auteur cite le rendement de l'hydraulique pour dmontrer la performance des renouvelables, il sait pertinemment qu'il se fout de la gueule des lecteurs mais il le fait parce qu'il ne recule devant aucune malhonntet pour servir sa cause.
* On ne sait pas faire de rseau purement renouvelable. Donc on a besoin massivement d'nergies fossiles pour accompagner les renouvelables. Et quand il n'y en aura plus ? On ne sait pas comment on fera !

Maintenant, sur le fond si tu me permets... Je suis un peu ennuy que tu te contentes d'arguments d'autorit. En gros, tes arguments sont du type :
* Voici un article publi dans le Monde (une autorit !) o l'on balance un chiffre sorti de nulle part disant que les renouvelables c'est mieux que le nuclaire.
* Voici un article de Greenpeance (une autorit !) o l'on balance un chiffre sorti de nulle part disant que les renouvelables c'est mieux que le nuclaire.

Je ne crois pas que tu sois un manipulateur, je crois pas contre que tu te contentes de toute dclaration qui abondera dans ton sens sans chercher  savoir si elle est vraie ou non et ce mme quand tu comprends qu'il y a beaucoup de chances qu'elle soit bidon. Qui plus est, au lieu de te contenter des faits qui ne remettent pourtant pas ncessairement en cause ta position ("il se pourrait bien que les renouvelables soient plus chers, crent de la pauvret et du chmage mais j'estime que nous ne pouvons pas courir le risque du nuclaire"), tu cherches  n'entendre que ce qui conforterait absolument ta position ("les renouvelables sont moins chers, crent de l'emploi, sont srs, sont parfaits et tout le reste n'est qu'une odieuse manipulation du lobby nuclaire").

Si je puis me permettre, je crois que a devrait t'interpeller : plutt que de chercher  savoir la vrit, tu recherches tout ce qui se conformera  ce que tu as envie d'entendre et tu t'en contentes, quelle que soit la qualit mdiocre de ce que tu trouves.

----------


## casanabo

> [...]
> Si je puis me permettre, je crois que a devrait t'interpeller : plutt que de chercher  savoir la vrit, tu recherches tout ce qui se conformera  ce que tu as envie d'entendre et tu t'en contentes, quelle que soit la qualit mdiocre de ce que tu trouves.


Si je puis me permettre, c'est un peu ce que fait tout le monde; consciemment ou inconsciemment. C'est pas une spcialit de Xelab. Dans l'ensemble c'est toujours le cas, on rejette plus facilement les arguments qui ne correspondent pas  son avis. En mme temps c'est un mecanisme plutt pratique, ca vite de changer d'avis comme une girouette  chaque nouvelle tude contradictoire  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

[QUOTE=DonQuiche;6402630
Je ne crois pas que tu sois un manipulateur, je crois pas contre que tu te contentes de toute dclaration qui abondera dans ton sens sans chercher  savoir si elle est vraie ou non et ce mme quand tu comprends qu'il y a beaucoup de chances qu'elle soit bidon.[/QUOTE]

Sans vouloir t'offenser, c'est exactement ce que je pense de toi !  :;):

----------


## DonQuiche

@Casanabo
C'est vrai que nous avons tous tendance  faire cela, je me suis moi-mme surpris  ce jeu hier sur un autre sujet. Je n'ai ralis que le soir ce que j'avais fait. Cela dit, il me semble qu'il y a tout de mme des degrs et que l'on peut consciemment s'efforcer  un effort de rigueur intellectuelle.

@Shannow
Venant d'un mec qui a pass 17 pages de dbats  :
* Traiter tous ses interlocuteurs d'abrutis, de moutons, d'UMPiste et autres.
* Ne jamais citer une seule source concernant les points controverss qu'il avanait.
* Et qui, aprs que je lui ai prsent une des rares sources intressantes et exhaustives, pourtant pro-renouvelable (mais pas suffisamment apparemment), sur la comptitivit des nergies renouvelables, s'est empress de la googler pour savoir quoi en penser plutt que d'aller en lire ne serait-ce que la synthse.

Tu imagines combien je trouve ta remarque pertinente...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Le problme c'est le nuclaire !
> Sa dangerosit est reconnue, et les cots de scurisation (et encore on ne peut pas parler de vraies scurisation, car on ne matrise pas le phnomne  100%) sont tellement normes que pour raliser de vrais profits, il faut faire des impasses fort dangereuses !


Le nuclaire pose un risque, mais il faut pas non plus dire qu'il est surmontable. C'est juste une peur irrationnelle.




> Quel(s) consortium(s) ? C'est du public ou du priv ?
> Mais, 2040 c'est trs loin pour les nergie renouvelable, et trs correct pour de nouveaux racteurs... Y a pas un truc qui cloche ?


Un mix des deux, si j'ai bien compris.
Et non y a pas un truc qui cloche, les concepts de quasiment tous les racteurs existants remontent aux annes 1960 (l'poque o les ingnieurs savaient concevoir quoi  ::(:  )




> HA ! Ben oui, mais les tats sont fauchs, surendetts (t'en n'as pas entendu parler dans tes sources si fiables ?) et sont pris  la gorge par les grands groupes industriels... comme la filire nuclaire qui impose ses dcisions en France


Ah ben c'est sr que a demande des couilles, et a manque cruellement chez les politiciens actuels  ::(:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> @Shannow
> Venant d'un mec qui a pass 17 pages de dbats  :
> * Traiter tous ses interlocuteurs d'abrutis, de moutons, d'UMPiste et autres.
> * Ne jamais citer une seule source concernant les points controverss qu'il avanait.
> * Et qui, aprs que je lui ai prsent une des rares sources intressantes et exhaustives, pourtant pro-renouvelable (mais pas suffisamment apparemment), sur la comptitivit des nergies renouvelables, s'est empress de la googler pour savoir quoi en penser plutt que d'aller en lire ne serait-ce que la synthse.
> 
> Tu imagines combien je trouve ta remarque pertinente...


 ::mouarf::  
bon outre les insultes que j'oublie, je n'ai pas l'intention de prtendre tre mieux ou pire qu'un autre. 
Simplement, c'est le ton suffisant que tu as employ pour rabrouer Xelab qui m'a fait ragir

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pour ce qui est des emplois, a reste  prouver. Quant  la perte du pouvoir d'achat, je ne vois pas pourquoi le prix de l'lectricit devrait augmenter, au contraire, il devrait mme baisser !


Parce que le nuclaire est beaucoup moins cher que toutes les autres nergies. Une centrale nuclaire cote cher  construire, mais envoie 1 GW par racteur pendant des annes et des annes. Une nue d'olienne cote trs cher aussi et dure moins longtemps. En plus, tu perds une blinde dnergie  cause du caractre dissmin des centres de production.

Si tu enlve le nuclaire  l'heure actuelle, la facture dlectricit va exploser.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Simplement, c'est le ton suffisant que tu as employ pour rabrouer Xelab qui m'a fait ragir


Xelab dbite des conneries et il en subit les consquences. Parfois, le monde est juste  ::mouarf::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> @Shannow
> Venant d'un mec qui a pass 17 pages de dbats  :
> * Traiter tous ses interlocuteurs d'abrutis, de moutons, d'UMPiste et autres.
> * Ne jamais citer une seule source concernant les points controverss qu'il avanait.
> * Et qui, aprs que je lui ai prsent une des rares sources intressantes et exhaustives, pourtant pro-renouvelable (mais pas suffisamment apparemment), sur la comptitivit des nergies renouvelables, s'est empress de la googler pour savoir quoi en penser plutt que d'aller en lire ne serait-ce que la synthse.


Non mais tu comprends pas, le nuclaire cay dangreux, c'est le principal!!!  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Parce que le nuclaire est beaucoup moins cher que toutes les autres nergies. Une centrale nuclaire cote cher  construire, mais envoie 1 GW par racteur pendant des annes et des annes. Une nue d'olienne cote trs cher aussi et dure moins longtemps. En plus, tu perds une blinde dnergie  cause du caractre dissmin des centres de production.
> 
> Si tu enlve le nuclaire  l'heure actuelle, la facture dlectricit va exploser.


Tu ne prends en compte que le cot de construction ?
Il faut y a jouter le traitement des dchets (transports, stockage, ...) c'est pas gratuit, si ? 
Le cot de l'uranium, ngligeable ? hum !
Le cot du dmantlement en fin de vie, c'est pas donn non plus !

Bref au final, ce n'est pas sur que le cot soit franchement un problme.
Ensuite tu parles de la dissipation de l'nergie. C'est un problme que l'on avec les centrales nuclaires, mais qui pourraient justement tre amoindri par les oliennes, ou autres. Les oliennes ne sont bien entendu qu'un des moyens possibles. Il faut adapter les sources dnergie au lieu.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Le cot de l'uranium, ngligeable ? hum !


Par rapport aux autres prix (charbon, ptrole, bois etc...) oui il est ngligeable. La raction nuclaire transforme la masse en nergie beaucoup mieux que toute autre raction chimique ou lectrique. Et  un seul endroit plutt que des dizaines. Rien que a, a la place au-dessus du reste.




> Le cot du dmantlement en fin de vie, c'est pas donn non plus !


Et alors? Tu crois que dmanteler une usine de production de biogaz, c'est donn? Ou alors une usine de production d'aluminium? Oui, c'est un peu plus compliqu  cause du racteur, mais ce n'est pas insurmontable.




> Bref au final, ce n'est pas sur que le cot soit franchement un problme.
> Ensuite tu parles de la dissipation de l'nergie. C'est un problme que l'on avec les centrales nuclaires


Beaucoup moins justement. En production d'lectricit, il vaut mieux avoir une grosse centrale que pleine de petites units de production, a minimise les pertes nergtiques.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Le cot de l'uranium, ngligeable ? hum !


Ca a t une des principales raison de l'abandon de Superphenix : la division par deux du prix de l'uranium, qui rendait ce pour quoi il avait t conu beaucoup moins intressant.

Il est assez surraliste de voir des gens intervenir ici sans maitriser quelques infos publiques aussi basiques.

----------


## DonQuiche

En vrac, sur les cots :
* Le cot de l'uranium : 12% des cots de production (ou du prix de revente, je ne sais plus) d'aprs Areva (oui, je sais, je suis un immonde collabo, toussa). Effectivement, ce n'est pas le problme.
* Le cot du dmantlement. Plusieurs centaines de milliards, dj provisionns par EDF pour la gnration actuelle. Oui, le chiffre est gros, mais tout chiffre concernant les investissements pour l'ensemble de l'infrastructure lectrique sur plusieurs dcennies est de cet ordre. Pour se donner une ide, on peut se rfrer  Alain Grandjean : 200 milliards pour l'investissement dans les renouvelables, jusqu' 300 milliards pour le nuclaire en comptant prime de risques et provisions pour le dmantlement. En sachant que derrire les cots, notamment en combustible, sont trs diffrents (le scnario renouvelables de SDN dont traite Grandjean s'appuie  50% sur du gaz naturel), d'o une facture au final plus leve pour les renouvelables.
* Le cot des dchets : aujourd'hui Areva traite dj les dchets et ce cot est dj pris en compte dans nos factures. La seule chose qui ne l'est pas, c'est le sort  long terme du 1% de dchets les plus dangereux, qui sont dj conditionns mais pour l'instant simplement stocks  la Hague. Cela dit, il y a peu de raisons de croire qu'un stockage gologique profond serait significativement plus coteux que cet entreposage  la Hague ou qu'il reprsenterait un poids significatif au regard d'autres dpenses bien plus importantes.
* Sur le modle en toile (grosses centrales ici et l) contre le modle en grille (renouvelables). Malheureusement, grafkim a raison : d'abord parce que les pertes sur les lignes haute tension sont faibles, l'essentiel se faisant sur les rseaux locaux, ensuite parce qu'un rseau smart grid capable de supporter des sources dissmines est beaucoup plus coteux.

Je l'ai dj dit, on ne sait pas quels seront les cots rels du nuclaire et des renouvelables  l'avenir. Mais il y a peu de raisons de croire que le nuclaire sera plus cher quand toutes les tudes estiment quand mme l'avantage comme significatif pour le nuclaire, mme lorsqu'elles sont ralises par des anti-nuclaires avec toutes les bidouilles possible pour renchrir le cot de ce dernier.



Sur la scurit, par contre, il ne faudrait pas non plus ignorer le risque pos par le nuclaire. Oui, il est typiquement survalu, il y a une bonne part d'irrationnel et des associations comme Greenpeace savent faire peur. Mais enfin, le risque est quand mme substantiel : 
* Les sites sont des cibles videntes.
* Fukushima n'est toujours pas rgl et on n'a mme pas de certitude sur ce qui s'y passe. Il y avait nombre d'erreurs bien sr mais ce que rapportent les travailleurs du nuclaire sur les conditions de leur travail depuis la privatisation et le recours  des prcaires  peine form ne parat pas plus glorieux. Et mme avant cela, peut-on faire confiance  une organisation humaine ou un Etat surendett. Quid du risque de voir la France devenir pauvre d'ici quelques dcennies et incapable de fournir les moyens ncessaires ?
* Nos meilleurs lves ne vont plus vers lingnierie, ils vont spculer en bourse et grer des grosses botes, on ne peut plus s'appuyer sur eux alors que l'EPR est plus complexe  grer (argument de Pierre Gilles-de-Gennes, un quelconque obscurantiste).
* La Hague contient plusieurs dcennies de dchets HA, de quoi transformer l'Europe en une terre morte ! Littralement. Rien  voir avec Tchernobyl ou Hiroshima, l ce serait 5%  10% de l'humanit qui y passerait en une fois. Certes les dchets sont vitrifis et en piscine, pas faciles  vaporiser mais, quand mme... Que se passerait-il si une explosion de trs forte puissance s'y produisait ?
* Nombre de dispositifs de scurit reposent sur des mcanismes actifs, y compris  la Hague. D'ailleurs si je m'abuse les dchets HA restent en refroidissement en piscine pendant quelques mois et je crois que les cricuits de refroidissement ne doivent pas tre interrompus plus d'une heure, ou une dure quivalente, sous peine de voir une fission s'amorcer.

Bref, autant si tu m'annonces que je viens de passer une heure expos  cinq fois la norme lgale de radioactivit, je me marre, parce que je sais que a n'aura aucune consquence, autant je suis plutt favorable au nuclaire dans une perspective d'appauvrissement gnralis de la population, autant je n'irai jamais dire que le nuclaire est sr.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> En vrac, sur les cots :
> * Le cot de l'uranium : 12% des cots de production (ou du prix de revente, je ne sais plus) d'aprs Areva (oui, je sais, je suis un immonde collabo, toussa). Effectivement, ce n'est pas le problme.


Sans parler des racteurs au thorium. Les matriaux fissiles sont aisment disponibles (et peuvent mmes tre cres dans les racteurs).




> En sachant que derrire les cots, notamment en combustible, sont trs diffrents (le scnario renouvelables de SDN dont traite Grandjean s'appuie  50% sur du gaz naturel), d'o une facture au final plus leve pour les renouvelables.


C'est a que j'adore chez les colos: "Wooot, on va faire du renouvelable! Mais il y aura 50% de gaz imports de la Russie et de l'Arabie Saoudite! Mais attention, c'est de l'nergie renouvelable". Pathtique.  ::roll:: 




> Cela dit, il y a peu de raisons de croire qu'un stockage gologique profond serait significativement plus coteux que cet entreposage  la Hague ou qu'il reprsenterait un poids significatif au regard d'autres dpenses bien plus importantes.


Bah oui. On est plus dans les annes 1970, un puits de 12 km qui tait un exploit  l'poque (puits de Kola) est aujourd'hui fait pour un "simple" champ ptrolier (puits Al Shaheen, bon OK le calcaire est plus facile  creuser que le granite mais bon). 




> Malheureusement, grafkim a raison


Cela te fait beaucoup de peine on dirait?  ::calim2:: 




> Oui, il est typiquement survalu, il y a une bonne part d'irrationnel et des associations comme Greenpeace savent faire peur.


Sages paroles que voici!  ::ccool::

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,

Hum, une mission* (jeu de mot amusant pour un sujet sur le nuclaire) dlicieuse en ce moment mme sur Arte HD: la gestion des dchets nuclaires et compagnie. 
La on est en plein sur la Russie, bien loin de Tchernobyl, et la merde est impressionnante. Je ne savais pas qu'un stock de dchets radioactifs avait littralement explos en 1957 a Mayak, joyeuse bourgade devenue dsert.
_(tiens a propos, je croyais que cela ne pouvait pas "rellement" exploser, il semble que si)_
En matire de secret dfense, je crois que les pauvres Russes avaient vraiment un gros niveau d'avance sur le reste du monde.

PS: c'est "Dchets : Le cauchemar du nuclaire"
PS2: le chapitre sur la France n'est pas mal du tout non plus; et dire que j'habite a 100 bornes de La Hague ....  ::?:

----------


## DonQuiche

> _(tiens a propos, je croyais que cela ne pouvait pas "rellement" exploser, il semble que si)_


C'tait une explosion chimique, pas nuclaire, ce n'est pas le combustible qui a ragi. C'est le mme genre d'explosion que ce qui pourrait se produire dans n'importe quelle usine manipulant des produits chimiques, ici aggrave par la dispersion d'lments nuclaires dans l'air. Enfin, si, des matires nuclaires peuvent exploser par "simple" contact mais dj en 1957 on vitait justement de les mettre en contact.




> PS2: le chapitre sur la France n'est pas mal du tout non plus; et dire que j'habite a 100 bornes de La Hague ....


Rassure-toi : vu la quantit de radioactivit stocke l-bas (50 ans dchets de la production franaise) si vraiment le pire se produisait  la Hague (vaporisation des dchets vitrifis), que tu sois  100 bornes ou en Roumanie ce serait du pareil au mme. Ok, ce n'est pas rassurant en fait. Cela dit ce serait forcment un acte de malveillance, les accidents possibles n'auraient pas de telles consquences. En fait, la nature plutt passive du site est peu propice aux accidents.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Enfin, si, des matires nuclaires peuvent exploser par "simple" contact mais dj en 1957 on vitait justement de les mettre en contact.


Non; dans ce cas tu provoque un accident de criticit mais pas une explosion. 

Pour qu'un accident de criticit devienne une explosion, il faut qu'il se fasse trs vite, avec une concentration trs leve, avec en plus un rflecteur de neutron pour entretenir la raction : c'est ce qu'on fait pour une bombe nuclaire en rapprochant les diffrents lements du "core"  grande vitessse via une explosion chimique classique.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> _(tiens a propos, je croyais que cela ne pouvait pas "rellement" exploser, il semble que si)_
> En matire de secret dfense, je crois que les pauvres Russes avaient vraiment un gros niveau d'avance sur le reste du monde.


Tu peux avoir une explosion thermique/chimique, mais il ne s'agit pas d'une explosion nuclaire a proprement parler, ce qui a t le cas pour Kyshtym.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Non; dans ce cas tu provoque un accident de criticit mais pas une explosion.


Oui, d'o un dgagement de chaleur et une explosion thermique (style un boiler qui explose) 




> Pour qu'un accident de criticit devienne une explosion, il faut qu'il se fasse trs vite, avec une concentration trs leve, avec en plus un rflecteur de neutron pour entretenir la raction : c'est ce qu'on fait pour une bombe nuclaire en rapprochant les diffrents lements du "core"  grande vitessse via une explosion chimique classique.


On ne rapproche plus dlments du core depuis un moment, mais en gros c'est a  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Hum, une mission* (jeu de mot amusant pour un sujet sur le nuclaire) dlicieuse en ce moment mme sur Arte HD: la gestion des dchets nuclaires et compagnie. 
> La on est en plein sur la Russie, bien loin de Tchernobyl, et la merde est impressionnante. Je ne savais pas qu'un stock de dchets radioactifs avait littralement explos en 1957 a Mayak, joyeuse bourgade devenue dsert.
> _(tiens a propos, je croyais que cela ne pouvait pas "rellement" exploser, il semble que si)_
> En matire de secret dfense, je crois que les pauvres Russes avaient vraiment un gros niveau d'avance sur le reste du monde.
> 
> PS: c'est "Dchets : Le cauchemar du nuclaire"
> PS2: le chapitre sur la France n'est pas mal du tout non plus; et dire que j'habite a 100 bornes de La Hague ....


Mais, tu es vraiment incroyable ! Ecoutes donc des Matres dans la matire (en fusion) que sont DonQuiche, Bluedeep et grafikm_fr, le nuclaire, c'est sr, non polluant et sans le moindre risque. Tout ceux qui prtendent le contraire ne sont que des activistes bobos colos  caractres voyous apparents  Greenpeace (association de malfaiteurs, s'il en est !)  ::ccool::

----------


## DonQuiche

> Ecoutes donc des Matres dans la matire (en fusion) que sont DonQuiche, Bluedeep et grafikm_fr, le nuclaire, c'est sr, non polluant et sans le moindre risque.


Et si tu me relisais ?




> Sur la scurit, par contre, il ne faudrait pas non plus ignorer le risque pos par le nuclaire. Oui, il est typiquement survalu, il y a une bonne part d'irrationnel et des associations comme Greenpeace savent faire peur. Mais enfin, le risque est quand mme substantiel :





> autant je n'irai jamais dire que le nuclaire est sr.





> Rassure-toi : vu la quantit de radioactivit stocke l-bas (50 ans dchets de la production franaise) si vraiment le pire se produisait  la Hague (vaporisation des dchets vitrifis), que tu sois  100 bornes ou en Roumanie ce serait du pareil au mme. Ok, ce n'est pas rassurant en fait.

----------


## ymoreau

> Mais, tu es vraiment incroyable ! Ecoutes donc des Matres dans la matire (en fusion) que sont DonQuiche, Bluedeep et grafikm_fr, le nuclaire, c'est sr, non polluant et sans le moindre risque. Tout ceux qui prtendent le contraire ne sont que des activistes bobos colos  caractres voyous apparents  Greenpeace (association de malfaiteurs, s'il en est !)


Dformer les propos neutres-scientifiques pour les rendre pro-nuclaire c'est un peu facile. On pourrait attendre un peu plus srieux de la part des anti-nuclaire (je ne te vise pas personnellement, je parle en gnral, c'tait peut tre un blague de blague aprs tout). Mais tous ces groupes l rlent beaucoup, en savent peu, et ne proposent rien. C'est pas avec eux qu'on avancera quelque part.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> On ne rapproche plus dlments du core depuis un moment, mais en gros c'est a


Il me semble que les armes nuclaires actuelles sont toujours des appareils de Teller-Ulam, non?

(ou "troisime ide de Sakharov" pour les Russes, ce qui revient  la mme chose)



> Je l'ai dj dit, on ne sait pas quels seront les cots rels du nuclaire et des renouvelables  l'avenir. Mais il y a peu de raisons de croire que le nuclaire sera plus cher quand toutes les tudes estiment quand mme l'avantage comme significatif pour le nuclaire, mme lorsqu'elles sont ralises par des anti-nuclaires avec toutes les bidouilles possible pour renchrir le cot de ce dernier.


Estimez-vous heureux qu'en France les cologistes n'aient pas russi  imposer les oliennes  grande chelle. En Angleterre les factures seront multiplies par 10, mais les "bobos" qui veulent a ont les moyens de payer, alors tant pis pour les pauvres. Belle mentalit que voil, mais notre mouvement environnementaliste national considre qu'il est acceptable d'assassiner une personne si celle-ci prefre tester des produits potentiellement dangereux sur des animaux plutot que de les mettre en vente tels quels; je pense qu'il faudrait crer un crime de trahison envers l'espce humaine pour ces gens-l, leur attitude est inacceptable.

Je m'excuse d'tre parti en hors-sujet mais a m'insupporte vraiment.

De faon gnrale: les renouvellables, c'est bien mais limit. Le gaz naturel, c'est du "moins polluant" qui va voir son prix enfler, qui doit tre import, c'est n'est pas une si bonne stratgie. 

Les oliennes sont, generalement parlant, une solution horrible, le solaire n'est pas mal mais trs limit dans nos pays d'Europe de l'Ouest et du Nord. Les barrages marchent trs bien mais sont moches et tuent les poissons, alors les cologistes sont contre (le oliennes ont en fait un problme similaire, mais les cologistes ne doivent pas les voir, alors ils ne s'en soucient pas). Le gothermique, c'est gnial quand il y en a mais il y a trs peu de sites de production potentiels. La production hydroelectrique en mer se develope, a parait prometteur.

Un problme majeur pour les renouvellables (les vrais, pas le gaz) c'est leur facteur de capacit trs faible. Les meilleures fermes industrielles d'oliennes (offshore, donc) peinent  atteindre les 25%. Il faut donc construire une capacit de 4MW d'oliennes pour produire 1MW en moyenne.  Ce problme ne peut pas tre elimin, car nous ne contrlons pas le vent.

 Le photovoltaque souffre d'une capacit encore plus faible, entre 10 et 20% selon l'ensoleillement (et en plus,  grande echelle il faut le doubler d'une solution de stockage, car les panneaux ne produisent pas lors des pics de consommation du soir). Heureusement, le photovoltaque a beaucoup moins d'inconvenients que l'olien, donc c'est plus acceptable.

Le gothermique fait figure d'exception, car il fonctionne presque  100% de sa capacit en permanence. Malheureusement, cette solution n'est (actuellement) pas possible en dehors de quelques localits (l'Iceland essentiellement).

L'hydroelectrique est le bon lve des renouvellables: en moyenne, au niveau mondial, il affiche 44% et un barrage moderne comme celui des Trois Gorges peut dpasser les 50% avec une capacit nominale de 18.3GW, pour une production moyenne avoisinant les 9.2GW (ce qui est norme).

Par contre, le nuclaire affiche un facteur de capacit autour de 91%. Dans ces conditions, il est bien difficile pour beaucoup de renouvellables d'tre viables. Pour satisfaire  une demande moyenne de 100MW sans missions de gaz  effet de serre, il faut construire 110MW de centrales nuclaires, ou 200MW de barrages, ou 400MW d'oliennes, ou 500  1000MW de panneaux solaires. Bien sur l'Islande peut se permettre de constuire 101MW de stations gothermiques, mais c'est une exception.





> Sur la scurit, par contre, il ne faudrait pas non plus ignorer le risque pos par le nuclaire. Oui, il est typiquement survalu, il y a une bonne part d'irrationnel et des associations comme Greenpeace savent faire peur.


Si l'on emploit les mthodes de Greenpeace pour une cause sociale, on est une organisation terroriste qui se fait interdire, mais pour l'environnement c'est acceptable...c'est le genre de chose qui fait que j'ai du mal avec les cologistes.




> Mais enfin, le risque est quand mme substantiel :


Oui, surtout les risques dont ne parlent pas les mdias. Par exemple, la contamination des eaux de refroidissiment au tritium. Le tritium n'est pas le plus dangereux des dechets produits par le nuclaire, loin de l, mais c'est de l'hydrogne et contenir l'hydrogne est un cauchemar, a fuit  travers le caoutchou ou l'acier. Quand on filtre l'eau de rivire pour faire de l'eau potable, on n'enlve pas le tritium, quand un pcheur rcupre un poisson d'un rivire contamine il va aussi consommer du tritium. Les dosages sont (normalement) trs faibles et ne poseraient pas de risque de sant, mais la vigilance reste de mise. Il faut savoir qu'en cas d'accident, ou de non respect des protocoles de scurit, une fois que l'eau contamine est dans la nature on ne peut vraiment rien faire. On ne peut pas circonscrire l'accident avec du plomb et du bton, contrairement aux accidents impliquants des lments lourds.




> Il y avait nombre d'erreurs bien sr mais ce que rapportent les travailleurs du nuclaire sur les conditions de leur travail depuis la privatisation et le recours  des prcaires  peine form ne parat pas plus glorieux. Et mme avant cela, peut-on faire confiance  une organisation humaine ou un Etat surendett. Quid du risque de voir la France devenir pauvre d'ici quelques dcennies et incapable de fournir les moyens ncessaires ?


C'est ce qui a donn Tchernobyl, Three Mile Island et maintenant Fukushima. 

D'un point de vue technique, le nuclaire est (relativement) sr. D'un point de vue humain, les exploitants du nuclaire sont un risque majeur.

De faon gnrale, le management productiviste est trop dangereux, dans le nuclaire il n'y a pas d'accidents acceptables. Le mieux serait peut-tre de confier les centrales  une technocracie de physiciens, en interdisant aux managers, commerciaux, etc, d'y rentrer. Par contre, les prjugs anti-scientifiques sont enracins dans la population, ce serait sans doute mal vu. Et il ne faut pas se leurrer, le prix augmenterait.




> * Nos meilleurs lves ne vont plus vers lingnierie, ils vont spculer en bourse et grer des grosses botes, on ne peut plus s'appuyer sur eux alors que l'EPR est plus complexe  grer (argument de Pierre Gilles-de-Gennes, un quelconque obscurantiste).


L'argument, tel qu'il est formul, ne vaux rien mais il recouvre une ralit. Aujourd'hui nous ne formons plus, ni en France, ni en Angleterre, de specialistes de l'nrgie nuclaire. Il y a un risque rel de perte de comptences.





> Bref, autant si tu m'annonces que je viens de passer une heure expos  cinq fois la norme lgale de radioactivit, je me marre, parce que je sais que a n'aura aucune consquence


Petite anecdote: vivre dans une rgion granitique (ex. les ctes de la Manche) expose  un dosage de radioactivit trois fois plus elev que travailler dans une centrale nuclaire (s'il n'y a pas d'accident bien sur). Malgr cela, beaucoup de gens ont t persuads que simplement vivre  proximit d'une centrale entraine un risque de sant....




> Sans parler des racteurs au thorium. Les matriaux fissiles sont aisment disponibles (et peuvent mmes tre cres dans les racteurs).


L'Inde, qui dispose de reserves importantes de Thorium est leader dans la recherche sur le cycle du Thorium. Personellement je suis sduit par le projet de Carlo Rubia de btir un racteur sous-critique (donc avec des risques beaucoup moins elvs, la raction en chaine non-contrle tant thoriquement impossible mme en cas d'accident grave) fonctionant au Thorium.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Il me semble que les armes nuclaires actuelles sont toujours des appareils de Teller-Ulam, non?


Plus ou moins (a dpend ou on s'arrte entre l'ide et la premire implmentation concrte - mais c'est un dbat philosophique plus que technique), donc on tire plus 2 morceaux l'un sur l'autre, vu que a marche que pour l'uranium.




> L'Inde, qui dispose de reserves importantes de Thorium est leader dans la recherche sur le cycle du Thorium. Personellement je suis sduit par le projet de Carlo Rubia de btir un racteur sous-critique (donc avec des risques beaucoup moins elvs, la raction en chaine non-contrle tant thoriquement impossible mme en cas d'accident grave) fonctionant au Thorium.


Les projets, on en a une blinde depuis au bas mot les annes 1960. La question c'est: qui aura les burnes et le financement pour mettre ce bazar en application? Parce que les projets, c'est bien joli, mais si c'est pour finir comme les racteurs fusion, a fait pas avancer le schmilblick.

----------


## grafikm_fr

Sinon, concernant Fukushima, apparemment les Japonais on demoli la falaise de 40 mtres qui se trouvait  l'emplacement de la centrale pour construite cette dernire ( 7m asl)? Pourquoi? Parce que si on pompait l'eau de mer  40 m, a allait coter trop cher.

Donc le problme n'est pas dans le nuclaire, mais dans le cerveau des ingnieurs...  ::roll::

----------


## DonQuiche

> Dformer les propos neutres-scientifiques pour les rendre pro-nuclaire c'est un peu facile. On pourrait attendre un peu plus srieux de la part des anti-nuclaire (je ne te vise pas personnellement, je parle en gnral, c'tait peut tre un blague de blague aprs tout). Mais tous ces groupes l rlent beaucoup, en savent peu, et ne proposent rien. C'est pas avec eux qu'on avancera quelque part.


Je suis personnellement pro-nuclaire, tout comme grafkim_fr et Bluedeep je pense. Et si je me veux ouvert  tout argument et si je veux croire que ma position ne rsulte que de considrations factuelles, je sais que les tres humains ont une capacit limite  l'objectivit, moi y compris.




> La production hydroelectrique en mer se develope, a parait prometteur.


Ah ? Tu attises ma curiosit, j'irai me remettre au parfum.




> Un problme majeur pour les renouvellables (les vrais, pas le gaz) c'est leur facteur de capacit trs faible. Les meilleures fermes industrielles d'oliennes (offshore, donc) peinent  atteindre les 25%. Il faut donc construire une capacit de 4MW d'oliennes pour produire 1MW en moyenne.


Et encore : ces 4 oliennes n'auront de sens que si tu disposes de 4 rgimes venteux dcorrls. Et mme avec 4 rgimes les creux se produiraient toujours de temps  autre. La France possde pous sa part trois rgimes, ce qui est assez rare. Cela dit la rponse  la mode chez les colos, ce sont les STEP (stockage d'nergie par lvation de flotte), ce qui est absurde au vu des quantits d'eau ncessaires. Du coup on commence  entendre parler de pompage directement depuis les nappes phratiques, j'ai hte de lire les estimations de cot.




> Le photovoltaque souffre d'une capacit encore plus faible, entre 10 et 20% selon l'ensoleillement (et en plus,  grande echelle il faut le doubler d'une solution de stockage, car les panneaux ne produisent pas lors des pics de consommation du soir). Heureusement, le photovoltaque a beaucoup moins d'inconvenients que l'olien, donc c'est plus acceptable.


Le PV est tout de mme une aberration : on pourrait utiliser l'nergie solaire pour l'nergie thermique. Le rendement est meilleur et le stockage nergtique est simple et occasionne peu de pertes. Il y a peut-tre quelque chose que j'ignore (trop efficace donc rendement chutant rapidement une fois la flotte chauffe ?), mes propos sont  prendre avec des pincettes, mais  mon avis il n'y a aucun livre et le PV montre seulement toute l'tendue de la connerie du business vert et l'ignorance des consommateurs.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Le PV est tout de mme une aberration : on pourrait utiliser l'nergie solaire pour l'nergie thermique. Le rendement est meilleur et le stockage nergtique est simple et occasionne peu de pertes. Il y a peut-tre quelque chose que j'ignore (trop efficace donc rendement chutant rapidement une fois la flotte chauffe ?), mes propos sont  prendre avec des pincettes, mais  mon avis il n'y a aucun livre et le PV montre seulement toute l'tendue de la connerie du business vert et l'ignorance des consommateurs.


Bah c'est un business avant tout, donc ils vendent de la bouse parce que ca fait vendre. En effet, vendre un truc en verre et acier avec deux pompes, c'est moins cher que vendre un panneau solaire -_-

----------


## DonQuiche

> Les projets, on en a une blinde depuis au bas mot les annes 1960. La question c'est: qui aura les burnes et le financement pour mettre ce bazar en application? Parce que les projets, c'est bien joli, mais si c'est pour finir comme les racteurs fusion, a fait pas avancer le schmilblick.


Vu l'tat de la dmocratie indienne, je ne suis pas sr qu'il faille de grosses parties gnitales pour dmarrer un tel projet l-bas. Quant aux racteurs  fusion, il me semble que ce n'est pas une question de courage politique mais un problme purement technique : la construction d'ITER a soulev bien moins de poussire que l'EPR par exemple, et si son financement d'ITER a t un peu long il y avait quand mme un paquet de milliards  allonger pour des rsultats plus qu'incertains. Comme le disait un de mes profs : la fusion, tous les trente ans on nous annonce que c'est pour dans trente ans.

----------


## ManusDei

Petit soucis cologique avec le solaire, les terres rares.

http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/articl...7656_3244.html

On peut viter une partie de la pollution, mais a cote plus cher, sans amliorer le rendement.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je suis personnellement pro-nuclaire, tout comme grafkim_fr et Bluedeep je pense. Et si je me veux ouvert  tout argument et si je veux croire que ma position ne rsulte que de considrations factuelles, je sais que les tres humains ont une capacit limite  l'objectivit, moi y compris.


Quand j'tais enfant, j'entendais  la radio "tous les jours" (dans ma mmoire d'enfant, comprendre souvent) la dernire aggression perpetre par des connards d'cologistes contre des pauvres chercheurs pace que ceux-ci avaient un minimum de dontologie et voulaient s'assurer que les mdicaments qu'ils developaient allaient sauver des vies, et non pas en tuer. 

D'o les mots violents que j'emploie pour ces mouvements, et mon biais contre eux. Il ya surement des gens bien parmi les cologistes, mais ils s'associent avec des gens qui posent des bombes et cherchent  tuer des humains au nom des "droits des animaux".




> Et encore : ces 4 oliennes n'auront de sens que si tu disposes de 4 rgimes venteux dcorrls. Et mme avec 4 rgimes les creux se produiraient toujours de temps  autre. La France possde pous sa part trois rgimes, ce qui est assez rare. Cela dit la rponse  la mode chez les colos, ce sont les STEP (stockage d'nergie par lvation de flotte), ce qui est absurde au vu des quantits d'eau ncessaires. Du coup on commence  entendre parler de pompage directement depuis les nappes phratiques, j'ai hte de lire les estimations de cot.


Attention, l je ne parle que de moyennes, sur une seule installation. La gestion des heures de pointes est "comprise" parce que les calculs prennent en compte les corrections constates dans les installations relles. Le chiffre pour les fermes d'oliennes vient d'estimations Danoises (le Danemark est un leader dans le domaine). Certaines de leurs fermes sont plus performantes, mais en moyenne ils tablent sur des facteurs de capacit autour de 25%.






> Le PV est tout de mme une aberration : on pourrait utiliser l'nergie solaire pour l'nergie thermique. Le rendement est meilleur et le stockage nergtique est simple et occasionne peu de pertes. Il y a peut-tre quelque chose que j'ignore (trop efficace donc rendement chutant rapidement une fois la flotte chauffe ?), mes propos sont  prendre avec des pincettes, mais  mon avis il n'y a aucun livre et le PV montre seulement toute l'tendue de la connerie du business vert et l'ignorance des consommateurs.


En fait, d'aprs ce que j'ai compris le solaire thermique est encore plus sensible au niveau d'ensoleillement que le PV, au moins en ce qui concerne la production d'lctricit.  C'est en cours dans le Sud de l'Espagne principalement. 

Par contre, si le rendement est intressant pour l'eau chaude (a peut atteindre 20% en production, mais des grandes installations exprimentales atteignent 31%), le rendement final 
 pour l'lctricit stagnerait autour de 2.5  2.75%. Si tu fais le calcul avec l'ensoleillement moyen d'Ile de France (125W.m^-2) tu fais  ::mouarf3::  Il ne faut que 16m en moyenne pour faire briller une ampoule 40W, en supposant un stockage lctrique parfait et un taux de disponibilit de 100% (le stockage parfait est une sinistre blague en soi). Les centrales solaires thermiques prendraient plus de place que les habitations qu'elles desserviraient.

Je ne parle mme pas de Londres, Lille, Brest ou Edinburgh. Il y a une table dans cet article avec l'insolation de quelques grande villes Europenes.

Il y a en fait une troisime possibilit, le thermovoltaque. a utilise la difference de temperature entre deux solides, ne me demande pas comment, mais c'est trois fois plus efficace que le solaire thermique avec de l'eau. Ce qui reste mauvais pour nos pays mais est intressant dans les rgions trs ensoleilles (parties du Texas, de l'Arizona, par exemple).

----------


## DonQuiche

> Petit soucis cologique avec le solaire, les terres rares.
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/articl...7656_3244.html
> 
> On peut viter une partie de la pollution, mais a cote plus cher, sans amliorer le rendement.


Entre plus d'un milliard de tlphones gadgets vendus chaque anne et plus d'une centaine de milliers seulement de panneaux PV sur la mme priode, le poids total des uns par rapport  celui des autres (100g pour un tlphone, 10kg pour un PV) est encore dans un rapport de 100:1. Reste  voir les proportions respectives de ressources rares dans les deux catgories mais vu la part de la batterie dans le poids du tlphone, je crois savoir qui est le plus gaspilleur. Et au moins un PV a une utilit, j'ai beaucoup plus de doutes concernant les smartphones quadcores remplacs aprs six mois.

Je ne suis peut-tre pas fan du PV mais je crois qu'il ne faut pas non plus en rajouter : si on veut faire des conomies sur les terres rares, on peut commencer par liminer plein de choses,  commencer par ces tablettes qualifies de rvolutionnaires par un certain vendeur hors-pair dguis en inventeur visionnaire,  grands coups de buzz et de 4x3m.

----------


## ymoreau

> si on veut faire des conomies sur les terres rares, on peut commencer par liminer plein de choses,  commencer par ces tablettes qualifies de rvolutionnaires par un certain vendeur hors-pair dguis en inventeur visionnaire,  grands coups de buzz et de 4x3m.


J'ose esprer que la trop forte demande de ces matriaux finira par faire exploser les cots des produits finaux et forcer les gens  consommer avec plus de parcimonie. M'enfin l je m'loigne du dbat.

----------


## DonQuiche

> D'o les mots violents que j'emploie pour ces mouvements, et mon biais contre eux. Il ya surement des gens bien parmi les cologistes, mais ils s'associent avec des gens qui posent des bombes et cherchent  tuer des humains au nom des "droits des animaux".


Je doute tout de mme furieusement que les partis colos soient remplis d'assassins. Qu'on y trouve des obscurantistes comme Jos Bov (le faucheur de toutes les exprimentations OGM de France, y compris celles sous serres et non-destines  consommation, dont certaines dans le cadre des recherches de l'institut Pasteur contre les maladies rares), oui. Mais un obscurantiste n'est pas un assassin.

Et sur les pro-animaux, ils dsirent en somme restreindre nos liberts, notamment  exploiter les animaux ou  circuler dans certains espaces, afin d'accrotre les liberts animales. EN somme un jeu de balance, mme si parfois cela se fera parfois au dtriment de la vie humaine et parce que l'on n'aura pas voulu risquer de vies animales ou leur occasionner de souffrances. Une position que je ne partage gnralement pas mais qui est tout  fait dfendable.




> Attention, l je ne parle que de moyennes, sur une seule installation. La gestion des heures de pointes est "comprise" parce que les calculs prennent en compte les corrections constates dans les installations relles. Le chiffre pour les fermes d'oliennes vient d'estimations Danoises (le Danemark est un leader dans le domaine). Certaines de leurs fermes sont plus performantes, mais en moyenne ils tablent sur des facteurs de capacit autour de 25%.


Sauf qu' mon avis ces chiffres n'ont de pertinence que pour les gestionnaires des sites, sur le plan de la rentabilit, pas pour les calculs de capacit sur l'ensemble du pays : si tu as un seul rgime venteux, tu peux trs bien avoir trois jours sans production d'lectricit, que tu aies une ou mille oliennes. A la rigueur, peut-tre le Danemark peut-il par rapport  ses rgimes venteux, obtenir une disponibilit de 99% en ayant une capacit installe quatre fois suprieure  la capacit nominale ds lors que les oliennes sont adquatement rparties sur le territoire. Mais mme si c'tait le cas ce serait spcifique  leur gographie et a ne suffirait pas  rsumer les choses, il manque des informations (taux de disponibilit, nature des solutions de secours - importation sans doute vu leur faible population - etc).




> En fait, d'aprs ce que j'ai compris le solaire thermique est encore plus sensible au niveau d'ensoleillement que le PV, au moins en ce qui concerne la production d'lctricit.  C'est en cours dans le Sud de l'Espagne principalement.


En gnral quand on parle de solaire thermique, c'est pour des besoins thermiques (eau chaude principalement puisque l'efficacit est restreinte en hiver), qui sont aujourd'hui assurs soit par des nergies fossiles (fioul/gaz) ou lectriques (nuclaire en t, nuclaire/fossile en hiver). Ces installations sont individuelles (sur les toits des maisons, comme le PV).

Il existe certes des centrales lectriques bases sur du solaire thermique mais c'est anecdotique. De toute faon quand on parle de solaire on parle d'abord d'installations individuelles plutt que d'industrielles,  moins d'avoir des subventions massives : le cot de production du solaire n'est pas dmesurment suprieur au cot d'achat au consommateur mais il reste trs suprieur au prix de revente par les producteurs.

PS : Aprs vrification le solaire thermique est effectivement beaucoup plus efficace que le solaire voltaque, que ce soit en nergie produite par m ou en rapidit damortissement. Le rapport est de un  trois ! Ce sont les subventions qui faussent la donne et notamment le prix de rachat artificiellement lev par EDF. Heureusement que Sarkozy a commenc  mettre un terme  ces conneries (qu'il avait lui-mme dmarres).




> Il y a en fait une troisime possibilit, le thermovoltaque. a utilise la difference de temperature entre deux solides, ne me demande pas comment, mais c'est trois fois plus efficace que le solaire thermique avec de l'eau.


Sans doute des thermocouples. On trouve aussi les tours solaires dans le mme genre (tours de 500m remplies de turbines et exploitant la diffrence de temprature entre la base et le sommet, avec paraboles chauffant l'air au niveau du sol), on va en voir fleurir dans les dserts.




> J'ose esprer que la trop forte demande de ces matriaux finira par faire exploser les cots des produits finaux et forcer les gens  consommer avec plus de parcimonie. M'enfin l je m'loigne du dbat.


Malheureusement lorsque le superflu sera devenu prohibitif, l'indispensable le sera aussi. Et j'ai dans l'ide que les pauvres se priveront de l'indispensable avant que nous ne nous privions du gadget  la mode. Sans parler des perspectives  long terme de l'humanit quand un tiers des lments du tableau priodique seront devenus trs coteux (la rponse au paradoxe de Fermi ?).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et si tu me relisais ?


Bah, tu es pro-nuclaire... Alors...  ::roll:: 
Ce qui m'nerve, c'est toutes ces personnes, rptant  l'envie le discours du parti de notre prsident, comme quoi 
le nuclaire FRANCAIS est sr, luiLe nuclaire est pas cherLes nergies renouvelables feraient exploser le cot de l'lectricit.

Bon, je peux comprendre NS, aprs tout, il a plein d'amis qui font leur beurre avec le nuclaire, alors il est concevable qu'il tienne  prserver leurs intrts. Mais, je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas des personnes prsentent sur ce forum, qui rptent btement ces propos. 

C'est vrai que EDF n'a pas indiqu que l'lectricit allait devoir augmenter de 30 - 50 % dans les annes  venir,  cause (en grande partie) d'un parc nuclaire vieillissant qu'il faut amnager). 
Le (sur)cot de la Flamanville n'est videmment pas un problme, mme si, en y regardant d'un peu plus prt, on se rend compte que cette usine n'a aucune chance d'tre rentable un jour - et encore, si un jour elle produit autre chose que des rallonges budgtaires.
Le fait qu'aucune nouveaut dans le nuclaire depuis les premires centrales (je parle en production, en thorie alors l plein de pistes, hlas, visiblement pas d'application - Ha si... l'EPR  ::mouarf:: ), alors que la quasi-totalit des budgets de recherche sur les nergies passent dans la recherche sur le nuclaire. 
D'aprs tout les pro-nuclaire, grce  notre parc de centrales (le plus important au monde par habitants), nous prservons notre "indpendance nergtique". Foutaise, et re-foutaise. D'abord, les ressources ncessaires, on les importent, donc pas d'indpendance. Ensuite, si le nuclaire est aussi productif que cela, avec un tel parc, pourquoi ds qu'il fait un brin frisquet dehors, on nous alerte de risques de coupures ? Foutage de gu**le.

a, c'est pour le nuclaire. Pour MiaowZedong, je te demanderai d'aller dans les instituts de recherche sur les mdicaments, et de te proposer comme testeurs,  la place de animaux. Ensuite, tu viendras nous en parler (enfin, si tu le peux).

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je doute tout de mme furieusement que les partis colos soient remplis d'assassins. Qu'on y trouve des obscurantistes comme Jos Bov (le faucheur de toutes les exprimentations OGM de France, y compris celles sous serres et non-destines  consommation, dont certaines dans le cadre des recherches de l'institut Pasteur contre les maladies rares), oui. Mais un obscurantiste n'est pas un assassin.
> 
> Et sur les pro-animaux, ils dsirent en somme restreindre nos liberts, notamment  exploiter les animaux ou  circuler dans certains espaces, afin d'accrotre les liberts animales. EN somme un jeu de balance, mme si parfois cela se fera parfois au dtriment de la vie humaine et parce que l'on n'aura pas voulu risquer de vies animales ou leur occasionner de souffrances. Une position que je ne partage gnralement pas mais qui est tout  fait dfendable.


Je fais sans doute un almagame (j'ai sans doute t traumatis petit, j'ai vraiment trouv a choquant) mais des gens qui posent des bombes pour assassiner les chercheurs d'Huntingdon, du Cancer Research Fund ou les politiques, ou encore qui empoisonent des produits alimentaires (sous pretexte que la dratisation serait un gnocide), pour moi ces gens sont pire que tout. Il me semble que la France n'a pas connu une campagne terroriste aussi absurde, mais mon contexte c'est l'Angleterre des annes 80.

Cela dit, j'ai dj dit que ma mmoire d'enfant exagerait les choses: il n'y avait "que" quelques attentats par an revendiqus par l'Animal Liberation Front, l'Animal Rights Militia, SHAC, etc. Je ne compte mme pas les simples aggressions, les actes d'intimidation, de harcelement, de diffamation, qui continuent d'ailleurs aujourd'hui. Je connais une fille qui a t suavagement tabasse pour avoir "os" porter un manteau avec une doublure en fourrure il y a quelques annes. 

Je pense que je prefererais encore vivre dans un pays dirig par Al-Qaida que par l'Animal Liberation Front. Au moins, on peut se convertir  l'Islam (mme version bte et mchante), alors que changer d'spce ce n'est vraiment pas possible. Je suis humain, alors des gens qui pensent que l'humain est une offence  la nature a me fait peur. 

Si on normalise leurs opinions, la suite logique de leur idologie ce serait de nous imposer l'auto-extermination de l'spce humaine. Les "dfenseurs des animaux" sont une menace pour la civilisation et mme l'humanit.

Je continue de trouver choquant que, par exemple, un magazine pro-terroriste comme _Bite Back_ soit lgal, ou que SHAC n'est pas inscrite sur les listes d'organisations terroristes. Il faut vraiment frapper plus durement ces terroristes anti-humains.




> Sauf qu' mon avis ces chiffres n'ont de pertinence que pour les gestionnaires des sites, sur le plan de la rentabilit, pas pour les calculs de capacit sur l'ensemble du pays : si tu as un seul rgime venteux, tu peux trs bien avoir trois jours sans production d'lectricit, que tu aies une ou mille oliennes. A la rigueur, peut-tre le Danemark peut-il par rapport  ses rgimes venteux, obtenir une disponibilit de 99% en ayant une capacit installe quatre fois suprieure  la capacit nominale ds lors que les oliennes sont adquatement rparties sur le territoire. Mais mme si c'tait le cas ce serait spcifique  leur gographie et a ne suffirait pas  rsumer les choses, il manque des informations (taux de disponibilit, nature des solutions de secours - importation sans doute vu leur faible population - etc).


Tu soulve un point important...actuellement la production olienne permet de rduire les missions de gaz  effet de serre lorsqu'elle est disponible. Elle ne serait pas fiable pour assurer le _baseload_ (je n'ai pas trouv de traduction Franaise) demain. 

Cela dit, on ne peut pas dire que le calcul de rentabilit est sans intrt, mme au niveau national. L'lctricit est un service public, mme les menages les plus modestes doivent pouvoir s'en servir. 




> Il existe certes des centrales lectriques bases sur du solaire thermique mais c'est anecdotique. De toute faon quand on parle de solaire on parle d'abord d'installations individuelles plutt que d'industrielles,  moins d'avoir des subventions massives : le cot de production du solaire n'est pas dmesurment suprieur au cot d'achat au consommateur mais il reste trs suprieur au prix de revente par les producteurs.


J'avais compris que tu parlais de ces installations CSP (Concentrated Solar Power), comme l'AndaSol, qui est a 1,100m d'altitudes dans une rgion aride et trs ensoleille, avec un stockage thermique  base de sels liquides. L'tat de l'art en centrales solaire thermiques, dans une rgion qui y est aussi propice que possible en Europe: pourtant le prix de production du KW/h d'AndaSol est quatre fois suprieur  ce que paie le consommateur. Ce n'est donc pas une technologie trs prometteuse.






> Sans doute des thermocouples. On trouve aussi les tours solaires dans le mme genre (tours de 500m remplies de turbines et exploitant la diffrence de temprature entre la base et le sommet, avec paraboles chauffant l'air au niveau du sol), on va en voir fleurir dans les dserts.


Oui, j'ai vrifi et ce sont bien des thermocouples qui produisent de l'lctricit par effet Seebeck. Donc, pas de parties mobiles, ce qui est un avantage majeur  long terme (beaucoup moins de maintenance).


> PS : Aprs vrification le solaire thermique est effectivement beaucoup plus efficace que le solaire voltaque, que ce soit en nergie produite par m ou en rapidit damortissement. Le rapport est de un  trois ! Ce sont les subventions qui faussent la donne et notamment le prix de rachat artificiellement lev par EDF. Heureusement que Sarkozy a commenc  mettre un terme  ces conneries (qu'il avait lui-mme dmarres).


Le PV a quand mme un avantage, partag avec le thermovoltaque: il est compact et ncessite trs peu de maintenance, on peu donc installer des panneaux prs des centres de consommation, plutt que de devoir relier une centrale compltement excentre au milieu de nulle part (ce qui est une corruption du rseau en toile, dans lequel la centrale est situe centralement). Il y a aussi moins besoin de main d'oeuvre pour surveiller et maintenir en tat les panneaux PV et TV, d'o des conomies sur le fonctionnement. Ce qui n'empche pas qu'en France ou en Grande-Bretagne, il n'y pas l'ensoleillement qu'il faut pour que ces solutions soient rellement intressantes.




> Ah ? Tu attises ma curiosit, j'irai me remettre au parfum.


Il y en a deux formes: les "fermes de vagues" qui utilisent les appareils de Pelamis Wave. Actuellement il y en a eu deux installations, une au Portugal (un chec) et une nouvelle en cosse, avec une installation beaucoup plus grande en construction dans le sud de l'Angleterre ("beacoup plus grande" ce n'est que 20MW). Les Pelamis rcuperent l'nrgie du vent en fait, mais _via_ les vagues. Les machines cotent relativement peu cher, sont cense ncessiter peu de maintenance; mais il y a un problme majeur: elles n'arrivent pas du tout  tenir leurs promesses en production  ::mouarf::  Par exemple, au Portugal les machines on produit en moyenne 150KW chacune (pour une capacit nominale de 750KW) et sont tombes en panne aprs deux mois.

a reste une toute nouvelle technologie, donc on peut supposer que ce n'est pas encore au point et va s'amliorer.

L'autre forme de production hydrolctrique en mer, c'est l'nrgie des mares. Les mares sont relativement prvisibles et fiables (contrairement au vent), ne s'arretent pas la nuit (contrairement au solaire), et sont disponibles dans n'importe quelle region cotire. La premire installation commerciale tait d'ailleurs Franaise, sur l'stuaire de la Rance, en Bretagne. Elle fonctionne toujours 45 ans plus tards, avec une capacit nominale de 240MW et un facteur de capacit de 40%--ce type de barrage marmoteur approche donc de l'efficacit des barrages en rivire.

Aujourd'hui, le leader est la Core du Sud, qui a inaugur le plus grand barrage marmoteur du monde (254MW) en 2011 et construit plusieurs GW de capacit actuellement.

Il y a aussi des experiences avec des turbine marmotrices, qui seront en tout cas plus intressantes que les oliennes (en mme temps, ce n'est pas dur de battre les oliennes).



> Malheureusement lorsque le superflu sera devenu prohibitif, l'indispensable le sera aussi. Et j'ai dans l'ide que les pauvres se priveront de l'indispensable avant que nous ne nous privions du gadget  la mode. Sans parler des perspectives  long terme de l'humanit quand un tiers des lments du tableau priodique seront devenus trs coteux (la rponse au paradoxe de Fermi ?).


Avec l'acroissement des ingalits, les SDF relais Wi-Fi pourchasss par les propritaires d'iPhone au SXSW semblent un symbole fort de l'avenir.

@Jon Shannow



> a, c'est pour le nuclaire. Pour MiaowZedong, je te demanderai d'aller dans les instituts de recherche sur les mdicaments, et de te proposer comme testeurs,  la place de animaux. Ensuite, tu viendras nous en parler (enfin, si tu le peux).


Justement, si on fait des expriences sur les animaux c'est que c'est dangereux. Si tu estimes que la vie humaine vaut moins qu'une autre vie, tu n'as que te proposer, toi, pour servir de cobaye, plutt que de t'en prendre  autrui. 

Bientot tu va me dire que je n'ai pas le droit de manger de viande (les primates sont omnivores, c'est une partie importante de notre alimentation). Puis mon chat n'en aura pas le droit non plus (il en mourrait, les chats sont des carnivores exclusifs). Ensuite tu extermineras les carnivores sauvages, puis les gens qui les ont extermins (pour avoir tu des animaux). Au final mme les bacteries n'en rechapperont pas!



> Le nuclaire est pas cherLes nergies renouvelables feraient exploser le cot de l'lectricit.


Cot de production de l'nrgie nuclaire actuellement, selon le MIT: $0.067 le KW/h. Donc oui, le nuclaire est peu cher (sur le long terme).

Les cots des renouvellables sont trs variables, l'hydroelectrique et le gothermique sont comptitifs alors que l'olien est prohibitif. Personellement je pense qu'il faut utiliser l'hydroelectrique et le gothermique autant que possible, mais les colos n'aiment pas les barrages  ::aie:: 



> C'est vrai que EDF n'a pas indiqu que l'lectricit allait devoir augmenter de 30 - 50 % dans les annes  venir,  cause (en grande partie) d'un parc nuclaire vieillissant qu'il faut amnager).


Le processus de privatisation impose des objectifs de rentabilit qu'il n'y avait pas avant ::roll::  Il y a juste interdiction de faire une mauvaise publicit  la privatisation, alors le nuclaire a bon dos. Mme si la mauvaise gestion du parc nuclaire n'arrange pas les choses. 

Il serait bon que certains se dcident  enfin lancer le renouvellement des racteurs, mme si a coute cher en liquidits et en dpenses immdiates, plutot que d'attendre et de payer plus sur le long terme  cause du vieillissement des centrales.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Bah, tu es pro-nuclaire... Alors...


Et ta religion t'interdit d'couter les arguments de ceux qui ont des opinions opposes aux tiennes ? a expliquerait beaucoup de choses.




> Ce qui m'nerve, c'est toutes ces personnes, rptant  l'envie le discours du parti de notre prsident, comme quoi


Ils fournissent accessoirement des arguments, ce que le prsident ne fait jamais, lui. Et, encore une fois, tous ne disent pas que le nuclaire est sr, ce n'est pas mon cas.




> C'est vrai que EDF n'a pas indiqu que l'lectricit allait devoir augmenter de 30 - 50 % dans les annes  venir,  cause (en grande partie) d'un parc nuclaire vieillissant qu'il faut amnager).


Oui, il faut rinvestir. Ce serait aussi le cas avec les renouvelables, ou croyais-tu que les chinois allaient nous faire cadeau de leur panneaux solaires et de leur charbon ? Or, surprise, la facture est encore trs vraisemblablement  l'avantage du nuclaire.




> Le (sur)cot de la Flamanville n'est videmment pas un problme, mme si, en y regardant d'un peu plus prt, on se rend compte que cette usine n'a aucune chance d'tre rentable un jour


Et sur quoi s'appuie cette expertise ? Du vent ?




> Le fait qu'aucune nouveaut dans le nuclaire depuis les premires centrales (je parle en production, en thorie alors l plein de pistes, hlas, visiblement pas d'application - Ha si... l'EPR ), alors que la quasi-totalit des budgets de recherche sur les nergies passent dans la recherche sur le nuclaire.


Aucune nouveaut ? Les centrales construites dans les annes 60 ne ressemblent pas du tout  celles des annes 80, et ces dernires  celles des annes 2000. Chaque gnration a amlior la scurit, rduit la  quantit de combustible ncessaire, rduit les dchets gnrs, diversifi les combustibles utilisables, etc. Sans parler du recyclage (aujourd'hui des centrales tournent au MOX) et du conditionnement des dchets, un problme sur lequel il faudra de toute faon poursuivre les recherches.

En revanche, oui, on dpense beaucoup en R&D et c'est un cot masqu du nuclaire. Et cela se fait au dtriment d'autres domaines conomiquement porteurs. Ok. Mais l'lectricit pse dans les 10% du PIB il me semble, la solution est donc de dpenser plus en R&D, pas de sacrifier un des deux domaines.




> D'aprs tout les pro-nuclaire, grce  notre parc de centrales (le plus important au monde par habitants), nous prservons notre "indpendance nergtique". Foutaise, et re-foutaise. D'abord, les ressources ncessaires, on les importent, donc pas d'indpendance.


Effectivement, on les importe, tout comme nos panneaux solaires, fabriqus en Chine, et nos oliennes, fabriques en Allemagne, et notre charbon et notre gaz (puisque les renouvelables pourraient au mieux rpondre  50% des besoins). La diffrence c'est que l'anne dernires nos importations totales d'uranium ont reprsent moins de cent millions d'euros, pour cent  deux cents milliards d'euros d'lectricit produite, et que les pays producteurs d'uranium sont diversifis et ne posent pas de problme gopolitique particulier (a contrario des terres rares ncessaires aux renouvelables pour lesquels la Chine pse 95% du march et restreint ses exportations, prfrant produire elle-mme). Pour comparaison nous importons chaque anne prs de 100 milliards d'euros d'nergies fossiles.

Je continue ?




> Ensuite, si le nuclaire est aussi productif que cela, avec un tel parc, pourquoi ds qu'il fait un brin frisquet dehors, on nous alerte de risques de coupures ? Foutage de gu**le.


Laisse-moi y rflchir... Parce qu'on n'a pas construit de centrales depuis des dcennies alors que la consommation ne cessait d'augmenter ? 
Je suis sr que tu comprends bien que le taille du parc est relative, que la productivit est diffrent de la production, etc. Ta question revient un peu  se demander pourquoi avec autant de mdecins il y a encore des dlais.


@MiaowZedong
Les fermes de vagues, je connaissais vaguement le concept mais effectivement dans mon esprit c'tait encore loin d'tre au point, tu confirmes donc.
Sur les usines marmotrices, je connais dj mieux en revanche : leur gros intrt est d'avoir une production trs rgulire tandis que leur intermittence peut tre annule en disposant les centrales  divers endroits sur les ctes (du moins pour des pays comme la France ou l'UK), pour obtenir au final une production remarquablement constante sur toutes les chelles de temps. Par contre je suis presque certain (mes sources sur le sujet n'taient pas de la plus haute fiabilit) que leur capacit de production est trs limite et qu'elles ne pourraient pas constituer davantage qu'une part anecdotique de la production de demain.

Sinon... "Bite back" ? Un titre qui en dit long. Je ne savais pas le sujet si ardent en Grande-Bretagne.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> @Jon Shannow
> 
> Justement, si on fait des expriences sur les animaux c'est que c'est dangereux. Si tu estimes que la vie humaine vaut moins qu'une autre vie, tu n'as que te proposer, toi, pour servir de cobaye, plutt que de t'en prendre  autrui.
> 
> Bientot tu va me dire que je n'ai pas le droit de manger de viande (les primates sont omnivores, c'est une partie importante de notre alimentation). Puis mon chat n'en aura pas le droit non plus (il en mourrait, les chats sont des carnivores exclusifs). Ensuite tu extermineras les carnivores sauvages, puis les gens qui les ont extermins (pour avoir tu des animaux). Au final mme les bacteries n'en rechapperont pas!


Le problme, je crois, c'est que tu parles d'un sujet que tu ne connais pas.
Alors, oui, tu as raison sur le fait que les organismes que tu cites sont des terroristes, et que je me sens en total contradiction avec leurs manires d'agir. Mais, est-ce normal qu'aujourd'hui on arrive encore  maltraiter des animaux pour notre pur plaisir ? 
Quant  la recherche, il y a nombre de chercheurs aujourd'hui qui clament haut et fort que la recherche animalire (qui reste en partie indispensable) pourraient tre faite de manire beaucoup plus humaine. 
Ensuite ne me prend pas pour un con. Je sais (peut-tre mieux que toi) que manger de la viande fait partie de notre alimentation et de celles de nombreux animaux. Mais tuer pour se nourrir, n'est pas tuer pour le plaisir (et mieux encore si l'animal souffre, c'est plus drle). Alors, oui pour certains sadiques, je n'hsiterais pas souhaiter des peines maximales.




> Cot de production de l'nrgie nuclaire actuellement, selon le MIT: $0.067 le KW/h. Donc oui, le nuclaire est peu cher (sur le long terme).


A mditer





> Et ta religion t'interdit d'couter les arguments de ceux qui ont des opinions opposes aux tiennes ? a expliquerait beaucoup de choses.


Non, d'ailleurs je suis athe. Mais, quand je lis les rengaines des politiques en guise d'arguments, a me gonfle.




> Ils fournissent accessoirement des arguments, ce que le prsident ne fait jamais, lui. Et, encore une fois, tous ne disent pas que le nuclaire est sr, ce n'est pas mon cas.


Non, tu es dans la contradiction totale. tre pour un truc, qui a terme va nous pter  la gueule d'une faon ou d'une autre, faut tre balaise.
C'est toi qui a trait Bov d'assassin, si je ne me trompe. Laisses-moi te dire, que les assassins ce sont les MONSANTO & Co qui nous fourguent des OGM partout, sans avoir la moindre ide des consquences, et surtout en se moquant allgement de celles-ci.
Ceux qui prnent l'usage des OGM sont de la mme espces que ceux qui ont mis du plomb dans l'essence pour le profit. Ou encore, ceux qui ont dmocratis le nuclaire sans se poser la question des risques et des dchets.




> Oui, il faut rinvestir. Ce serait aussi le cas avec les renouvelables, ou croyais-tu que les chinois allaient nous faire cadeau de leur panneaux solaires et de leur charbon ? Or, surprise, la facture est encore trs vraisemblablement  l'avantage du nuclaire.


Merci, Nicolas pour cette dmonstration. Bizarrement, si on coute Eva, elle dit le contraire. (Oui, je sais, c'est une imb***le terroriste, car colo), mais pourtant, les mmes experts qui ont mis en doute le plan du candidat prsident sur l'nergie valide celui d'Eva ! C'est  ne rien y comprendre ! 

Ensuite, pourquoi ce sont les allemands ou les chinois qui nous vendrais leurs trucs ? En France on n'est pas capable de faire ? Si ! Ah, on me souffle dans l'oreillette que ce serait mauvais pour les salaires de nos patrons !  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> A mditer


Entre la dco et les dates, il a quoi, 10 ans, ton site ? Tu es sr que les chiffres sont toujours d'actualit ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Sur les usines marmotrices, je connais dj mieux en revanche : leur gros intrt est d'avoir une production trs rgulire tandis que leur intermittence peut tre annule en disposant les centrales  divers endroits sur les ctes (du moins pour des pays comme la France ou l'UK), pour obtenir au final une production remarquablement constante sur toutes les chelles de temps. Par contre je suis presque certain (mes sources sur le sujet n'taient pas de la plus haute fiabilit) que leur capacit de production est trs limite et qu'elles ne pourraient pas constituer davantage qu'une part anecdotique de la production de demain.


Comme toutes les sources d'nrgie, c'est limit par les ressources naturelles. Dans ce cas il faut des mares consequentes (c'est le cas sur la plupart des ctes ocaniques, peut-tre pas pour les petites mers) et les barrages marmoteurs ncessitent une baie qu'ils peuvent fermer. Ils peuvent former un reservoir, ce qui est avantageux pour produire au bon moment et augmenter le facteur de capacit du barrage. Selon les activits locales, il peut y avoir un cot cach (perte de tourisme, par exemple).

 Les turbines marmotrices ont moins de contraintes, et peuvent tre dployes n'importe o du moment que les mares sont assez fortes; par contre, c'est une technologie moins mature et de toutes faons, elles ne pourront jamais atteindre le rendement des barrages. On envisage mme des turbines semblables pour les courants marins, reste  savoir si c'est viable.

Je ne sais pas quel potentiel total il y a dans l'nrgie marmotrice, mais d'ici 5 an la Core du Sud, dont la production totale d'lctricit est du mme ordre que la France (et nettement suprieure au Royaume-Uni) produira environ 2% de son lctricit dans des barrages marmoteurs. C'est faible mais non-ngligeable, surtout pour une technologie qui n'est, en dehors de la Rance, en production  grande chelle que depuis 2011. Je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse de "LA solution" mais a minima, c'est une solution complmentaire intressante.

De plus, la Rance montre quand mme que ces barrages marmoteurs sont des sources perennes, renouvellables*, non-polluantes, et conomiquement rentables** d'lctricit, avec une production fiable et relativement ajustable. a fait beaucoup d'avantages quand on les compare aux solutions  la mode. J'en conclurais que cela fait partie des modes de production  privilgier autant que possible.

*techniquement, l'nrgie marmotrice rduit l'nrgie de rotation de la Terre. Comme l'nrgie olienne retire de l'nrgie aux systmes de vents, d'ailleurs. Les deux effets sont anecdotique, mais au moins on connait mieux l'effet sur la rotation terrestre, qui ne fera pas de difference mesurable avant quelques millions d'annes.

**Le barrage de la Rance a cout l'quivalent de 94 millions d'euros pour une capacit nominale de 240MW (96MW rels en moyenne), et son lctricit aurait un cot marginal (hors investissements, donc) de 0.018 par KW/h, contre un cot marginal de 0.025 dans le nuclaire. En plus, il sert de pont.

----------


## DonQuiche

> A mditer


Mais non ce n'est pas  mditer, pour deux raisons :
* Tous les chiffres donns s'appuient sur le pic exceptionnel de 2007. Un rapide coup d'oeil aux cours permettra de se convaincre que c'tait tout de mme une situation exceptionnel : 100$ en 2007, 40$ trois ans plus tard. Alors, bien sr, le prix de l'uranium est amen  augmenter. Mais c'est le cas de toutes les ressources naturelles, y compris les fossiles dont tu auras besoin en masse si nous passons aux renouvelables et qui servent  produire les panneaux solaires (un panneau PV n'amortit son cot nergtique qu'en dix  quinze ans et ceux fabriqus en Chine le sont  partir de charbon, d'o un bilan de 100 150g de CO2 par kWh). Au fur et  mesure que le cot des ressources augmentera, tout augmentera mais le nuclaire moins rapidement, du fait des faibles besoins en ressources.
* Les chiffres donns sont bass sur l'industrie nuclaire mondiale, pas l'industrie franaise. Or plusieurs choses nous distinguent : l'usage du MOX, issu du recyclage, nos racteurs, dans la fourchette haute en termes d'efficacit, notre poids en tant que second acheteur mondial sur un march qui n'est pas libral.




> Non, tu es dans la contradiction totale. tre pour un truc, qui a terme va nous pter  la gueule d'une faon ou d'une autre, faut tre balaise.


J'estime qu'il y a des risques mais qu'ils valent le coup d'tre pris si cela peut au moins modrer la hausse du prix de l'nergie lectrique dans un monde o le cot de l'nergie va flamber et avec elle tous les autres prix. Les trois premiers postes de dpense des mnages sont le logement, le transport et l'nergie domestique ; pour ces trois domaines les perspectives sont l'explosion des prix, ce n'est vraiment pas le moment de rajouter de l'huile sur le feu. Les investissements doivent porter sur des solutions efficaces, conomiques, moins gourmandes en ressources naturelles. Bref : on renouvelle le parc nuclaire et hydraulique, on promeut les bagnoles lectriques, le solaire thermique, le bois, la gothermie et on multiplie les rglementations co-efficaces et incitations  la modernisation partout o ce sera rentable (logement notamment).





> C'est toi qui a trait Bov d'assassin, si je ne me trompe. Laisses-moi te dire, que les assassins ce sont les MONSANTO & Co qui nous fourguent des OGM partout, sans avoir la moindre ide des consquences, et surtout en se moquant allgement de celles-ci. Ceux qui prnent l'usage des OGM sont de la mme espces que ceux qui ont mis du plomb dans l'essence pour le profit. Ou encore, ceux qui ont dmocratis le nuclaire sans se poser la question des risques et des dchets.


Je n'ai pas trait Bov dassassin mais d'obscurantiste, et juste aprs j'ai prcis que les obscurantistes n'taient PAS des assassins. Pour la troisime fois je t'invite  lire avant d'appuyer sur la gchette.
Ensuite les OGM ne se rsument pas  Monsanto, pas plus que la mdecine ne se rsumerait  Mengele. La technologie OGM est un outil, un potentiel, rien de plus. Elle n'est pas intrinsquement bonne ou mauvaise, elle n'est pas ncessairement dangereuse, elle est ce qu'on en fait. Quand Monsanto produit des OGM, tu peux tre sr que le seul but recherch est de faire du fric sans autre considration. Quand l'institut Pasteur produit des OGM, le but recherch est a priori diffrent. Jos Bov a d'ailleurs lui-mme reconnu avoir fait une connerie en fauchant ces OGM-l (tout en essayant de se justifier d'une faon hypocrite).

Accessoirement, sur Monsanto, ils ont aussi plein de produits sans aucun rapport avec les OGM qu'ils faudrait interdire. Et si certains de leurs OGM doivent tre maintenus interdits, d'autres valent le coup d'tre tudis. Un gnome artificiel n'est pas un critre de nocivit en soi, pas plus qu'un gnome naturel n'est une garantie sanitaire.




> Ensuite, pourquoi ce sont les allemands ou les chinois qui nous vendrais leurs trucs ? En France on n'est pas capable de faire ? Si ! Ah, on me souffle dans l'oreillette que ce serait mauvais pour les salaires de nos patrons !


* Nous avons dix ans de retard dans la recherche, nos PME se trouvent en concurrence avec des gants industriels. Le grand projet d'olien offshore lanc en grandes pompes il y a peu va envoyer 70% des crdits investis  l'tranger : c'est le prix des quipements dans le cot.
* Les chinois subventionnent leur nergie, pas nous, donc leur production sera toujours moins chre.
* Les chinois dtiennent un quasi-monopole sur les terres rares ncessaires  ces productions et restreignent leurs exportations.

Aujourd'hui, notre seule perspective industrielle raliste dans les renouvelables c'est l'tape finale : amnagement du site, intgration, contrats d'exploitations. Bref, Bouygues, Volia et consorts. Ou alors il faut que nous nous remettions au protectionnisme, mais attends-toi  ce que les Chinois nous ferment des marchs en retour, et trangement aucun politique ne veut fermer un march de 1,6 milliards de consommateurs  nos entreprises.




> Merci, Nicolas pour cette dmonstration. Bizarrement, si on coute Eva, elle dit le contraire. (Oui, je sais, c'est une imb***le terroriste, car colo), mais pourtant, les mmes experts qui ont mis en doute le plan du candidat prsident sur l'nergie valide celui d'Eva ! C'est  ne rien y comprendre !


Merci de me fournir le lien vers l'expertise sur laquelle s'appuierait les Verts pour montrer que les renouvelables seraient moins chers que le nuclaire. En fait je serais dj heureux si tu arrivais  dnicher une tude du prix des renouvelables  l'chelle de la France sur laquelle s'appuieraient les Verts. Il n'y en n'a pas ! Aucune, que ce soit en provenance de quelque parti ou ministre que ce soit !

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Le problme, je crois, c'est que tu parles d'un sujet que tu ne connais pas.
> Alors, oui, tu as raison sur le fait que les organismes que tu cites sont des terroristes, et que je me sens en total contradiction avec leurs manires d'agir. Mais, est-ce normal qu'aujourd'hui on arrive encore  maltraiter des animaux pour notre pur plaisir ? 
> Quant  la recherche, il y a nombre de chercheurs aujourd'hui qui clament haut et fort que la recherche animalire (qui reste en partie indispensable) pourraient tre faite de manire beaucoup plus humaine. 
> Ensuite ne me prend pas pour un con. Je sais (peut-tre mieux que toi) que manger de la viande fait partie de notre alimentation et de celles de nombreux animaux. Mais tuer pour se nourrir, n'est pas tuer pour le plaisir (et mieux encore si l'animal souffre, c'est plus drle). Alors, oui pour certains sadiques, je n'hsiterais pas souhaiter des peines maximales.


Mais qui te parle de sadiques? Tu reponds vraiment  ct de la plaque quand mme.

Moi je te parle d'experimentation animale avant l'experimentation humaine, de nourriture et de vtements. Point. 




> A mditer





> Entre la dco et les dates, il a quoi, 10 ans, ton site ? Tu es sr que les chiffres sont toujours d'actualit ?


En tout cas, les hypothse sont fantaisistes. Il est certains que la livre  $400 come dans le tableau le plus alarmiste changerait la donne, mais actuellement elle est  $51 et en chute(voir courbe  long terme). L'auteur s'est clairement situ dans le cadre d'une bulle due  l'innondation d'une mine au Canada puis est parti sur le principe que les prix continueraient de monter exponentiellement  ::aie:: 




> C'est toi qui a trait Bov d'assassin, si je ne me trompe. Laisses-moi te dire, que les assassins ce sont les MONSANTO & Co qui nous fourguent des OGM partout, sans avoir la moindre ide des consquences, et surtout en se moquant allgement de celles-ci.


Mme moi je ne l'ai pas trait d'assassin.  ::mouarf:: 






> Ensuite, pourquoi ce sont les allemands ou les chinois qui nous vendrais leurs trucs ? En France on n'est pas capable de faire ? Si ! Ah, on me souffle dans l'oreillette que ce serait mauvais pour les salaires de nos patrons !


Les Chinois ont le monopole des resources pour btir des panneaux solaires, et ils ne les vendront pas  des concurrents. Les oliennes peuvent tre construites en France ou dans n'importe quel pays industrialis (qui refait la R&D dj faite ailleurs), mais elles restent une solution bancale (comme les panneaux solaires pour la France, ce n'est pas l'Arizona ici).

----------


## MiaowZedong

Je refais un post car j'ai fait quelques recherches sur l'energie marmotrice dans le monde et j'ai t trs tonn de ce que j'ai trouv.

Pour rference, la France a produit 482TWh en 2011, soit 55GW en moyenne, tous moyens confondus. Le Royaume-Uni a produit 352TWh, soit 40GW en moyenne sur l'anne.

Premierement, j'ai trouv une tude qui semble srieuse qui donne un potentiel, en production electrique relle, de 50TWh par an (5.7GW) pour le Royaume-Uni et 44TWh par an (5GW) pour la France. Il s'agirait donc, dans nos pays, d'une source d'lctricit potentiellement significative (14% de la production actuelle en UK, 9% en France). 

J'ai aussi trouv un site, par contre clairement biais (http://www.oceanenergycouncil.com/), qui voque entre autres la possibilit d'un barrage marmoteur de 14GW sur la Baie de Passamaquoddy, au Canada.

Par contre, le chiffre qui me rends bien content d'tre assis, c'est celui pour la Baie Senzhinskaya, en Sibrie Orientale. Cette baie est loin de tout,  des milliers de kilometres de toute civilisation, et la Russie n'a absolument pas besoin d'y construire un barrage marmoteur gant, et donc trs onreux. Cependant, cette baie, qui aurait le plus grand potentiel marmoteur du monde, pourrait fournir, en moyenne et aprs conversion en electricit, jusqu' 115GW, c'est--dire plus du double de la production totale Franaise, tous moyens confondus. Mme si on considre que ces stimations Russes sont trs optimistes, il y a sans doute un potentiel norme dans cette baie, mme s'il ne sera sans doute pas exploit dans un avenir proche.

Ce qui est galement choquant, c'est la vitesse  laquelle avance la Core du Sud. Ce pays a decid de developper l'lctricit marmotrice en 2006. En 5 ans il est devenu le premier producteur mondial. D'ici 2-3 ans, il produira plus de 90% de l'lctricit marmotrice du monde. Il parait donc hautement improbable qu'il y ait des blocages techniques ou conomiques. Il semblerait davantage que si cette nrgie n'est pas developpe, c'est par manque d'un lobby pour l'imposer. Il est grand temps pour les tats d'arrter d'couter les entreprises et de commencer  imposer des bonnes solutions.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Pour rference, la France a produit *482TW/h*


TWh, pas TW/h : on considre une quantit d'nergie ici (TWh= 3.6 x 10^15 Joules). 
TW/h n'a absolument aucune signification.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> TWh, pas TW/h : on considre une quantit d'nergie ici (TWh= 3.6 x 10^15 Joules). 
> TW/h n'a absolument aucune signification.


Corrig ::ccool:: 

Effectivement, TW/h serait une variation d'un dbit nrgetique...peu intressant ici.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Il semblerait davantage que si cette nrgie n'est pas developpe, c'est par manque d'un lobby pour l'imposer. Il est grand temps pour les tats d'arrter d'couter les entreprises et de commencer  imposer des bonnes solutions.


Je te remercie pour ces chiffres, c'tait intressant. Cela dit, je nuance avec quelques remarques :
* Tout dpend de la gographie. Le canal dans lequel la Core du Sud installe ses usines est peut-tre particulirement avantageux. En France, ce n'est pas un hasard si nous avons choisi la Rance comme site d'implantation : des mares de 13  14m, ce n'est pas banal. C'est un peu comme si on mesurait l'intrt de l'hydro  l'aune du Brsil ou du Canada, et la gothermie  celle de l'Islande.
* L'usine de la Rance, malgr ces formidables mares, affiche tout de mme 12centimes d'euros de cot de production au kWh, contre les 5 centimes du nuclaire. Et c'est une installation plutt simple compare  d'autres projets.
* La Core du sud est confronte  des risques stratgiques importants, ce qui la pousse sans doute  renoncer au nuclaire civil. L'hydro y est par ailleurs devenu presque inexistant. Les importations fossiles peuvent faire l'objet d'un blocus maritime. Le PV et l'olien sont intermittents et ne peuvent donc constituer qu'un appoint. Que reste t-il ? Je prsume que c'est l l'origine de ce choix a priori prohibitif.

Je pense donc que c'est bien une affaire conomique. Pas technique, en revanche, non : quand on sait forer en eaux profondes, concevoir et poser des turbines ne semble pas extraordinaire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Entre la dco et les dates, il a quoi, 10 ans, ton site ? Tu es sr que les chiffres sont toujours d'actualit ?


Qu'importe la date du site. Ce qui tait  voir (si on veut vraiment voir) c'est que le cot du nuclaire est li au prix de matires premires non illimites. Et que ce qui tait valable il y a 30 ans, l'est moins et le sera de moins en moins.
C'est comme si on misait tout sur le ptrole comme dans les annes 50. On sait aujourd'hui que le ptrole se rarfie, et on voit les prix exploss. Est-il ncessaire de refaire systmatiquement les mmes btises ?




> J'estime qu'il y a des risques mais qu'ils valent le coup d'tre pris si cela peut au moins modrer la hausse du prix de l'nergie lectrique dans un monde o le cot de l'nergie va flamber et avec elle tous les autres prix. Les trois premiers postes de dpense des mnages sont le logement, le transport et l'nergie domestique ; pour ces trois domaines les perspectives sont l'explosion des prix, ce n'est vraiment pas le moment de rajouter de l'huile sur le feu. Les investissements doivent porter sur des solutions efficaces, conomiques, moins gourmandes en ressources naturelles. Bref : on renouvelle le parc nuclaire et hydraulique, on promeut les bagnoles lectriques, le solaire thermique, le bois, la gothermie et on multiplie les rglementations co-efficaces et incitations  la modernisation partout o ce sera rentable (logement notamment).


Dj, parler de risques "qui valent le coup", a me fait bondir. Surtout quand ces risques ne sont ni justement valus et encore moins matriss. Certes on a fait quelques avances dans la matrise, mais on voit bien, que le moindre pet de travers, met en danger toute la plante. Et ce n'est pas l'avis d'une commission gouvernementale soit-disant indpendante, dont tous les experts sont issus des 2 socits Arva et EDF, qui va me rassurer. (Cf Mdiator &Co)
Ensuite, si ton raisonnement est bon, il est biais. Certes les frais nergtiques vont augmenter, mais, plutt que de se dire : "Continuons comme si de rien n'tait, et on verra plus tard", ce que j'appelle une politique de l'autruche, que l'on a dj pratique avec le ptrole, j'aimerais que l'on se pose les questions sur les alternatives, sur d'autres mthodes. Aujourd'hui on continue de penser l'nergie "globale" (une socit produit et vend). Pourquoi ne pas penser  des solutions sur l'nergie locale. Le seul frein, c'est : "ben oui mais AREVA - TOTAL - EDF et consorts, ils vont plus s'en mettre plein les fouilles !"




> * Nous avons dix ans de retard dans la recherche


Et pourquoi ? Parce que nos politiques, pour favoriser leur potes d'AREVA - EDF et TOTAL, n'ont financs la R&D que dans des domaines obsoltes (ou  fin programme) comme le nuclaire et les nergies fossiles, l o des pays comme l'Allemagne ont financ la R&D sur le renouvelable. Rsultat, AM peut annoncer la sortie progressive du nuclaire en Allemagne (pays montr en exemple par notre prsident, hlas, il ne prend que les mauvais trucs en exemple) sans risque. Alors qu'en France a parait irralisable.

Nous ne pourrons pas tre d'accord. Pour moi, une technologie non matrise et non matrisable ne devrait pas tre promue. C'est le cas du nuclaire et des OGM.

----------


## DonQuiche

Je ne vais pas rpondre point par point, tout ayant dj t  peu prs couvert.




> Dj, parler de risques "qui valent le coup", a me fait bondir. Surtout quand ces risques ne sont ni justement valus et encore moins matriss. Certes on a fait quelques avances dans la matrise, mais on voit bien, que le moindre pet de travers, met en danger toute la plante.


Il est vident que jamais le nuclaire civil n'a reprsent un danger pour toute la plante. Tchernobyl et Fukushima ont caus ou causeront quelques dizaines de milliers de cancers. Pas la peine d'en rajouter.




> Aujourd'hui on continue de penser l'nergie "globale" (une socit produit et vend). Pourquoi ne pas penser  des solutions sur l'nergie locale.


Mais qu'est-ce que cela peut bien vouloir dire ? Voici les donnes du problme : tu veux de l'nergie toute la journe, ton panneau solaire ne produit que lorsqu'il y a du soleil et tes oliennes quand il y a du vent. Le reste du temps il te faut des centrales fossiles et des redondances en permanence. Et tout a cote un max quel que soit le systme conomique et les ressources fossiles sont en voie d'puisement.




> Et pourquoi ? Parce que nos politiques, pour favoriser leur potes d'AREVA - EDF et TOTAL, n'ont financs la R&D que dans des domaines obsoltes (ou  fin programme) comme le nuclaire et les nergies fossiles, l o des pays comme l'Allemagne ont financ la R&D sur le renouvelable.


Cesse de caricaturer les choses en gentils colos versus mauvais politiciens corrompus qui bouffent du caviar  la louche avec Lauvergeon (RIP), et de distribuer  ton gr les tiquettes "machins du pass" "bidules du futur". Tu peux aligner ce genre d'artifices autant de fois que tu le veux, a ne remplacera jamais un argument.

Sois cohrent : dis-nous simplement que tu acceptes le fait que les renouvelables sont et seront plus coteux mais que tu es prt  payer ce prix pour ta scurit, puis accepte l'exploitation des gaz de schistes pour trouver le gaz dont tu auras besoin pour ce projet. Et dans la foule accepte l'enfouissement des dchets nuclaires, afin de ne pas faire l'autruche comme tes copains des Verts qui rclament plus de recherches alors que nous n'avons aucune perspective srieuse malgr les milliards dj investis.

Mais ne vient pas nous dire que "yaka" et qu'une fois qu'on aura coll du PV partout l'lectricit sera douze fois moins cher et que le gaz naturel apparatra comme par magie dans nos gazoducs.

----------


## Aniki

J'ai lu un article la semaine dernire qui parlait de la R&D de la France dans le nuclaire.
Apparament un nouveau type de racteur nuclaire est en cours de dveloppement. Il utiliserait une technologie de neutron rapide. Le gros avantage de ce type de racteur serait de pouvoir utiliser les dchets nuclaire produit par nos centrales actuelles comme combustible (a j'avoue que sur le papier, a rend bien) et diminurait par la mme occasion la toxicit des dchets  300 ans (au lieu de quelques miliers d'annes si je me rapelle bien).
Bon les dsavantages seraient entre autres que 6 tonnes de plutionium seraient ncessaires pour dmarrer le bousin, explosion lors du contact du combustible (en fait non, pas le combustible mais un autre truc  ::aie:: ) avec de l'eau (en gros, dsol pour les imprcisions, je laisse les experts me corriger  ::ccool:: ).
Apparemment il y a dj eu des projets de ce genre (Superphnix) qui n'ont pas abouti mais cette fois les experts franais sont super optimistes.
Le premier racteur de cette catgorie devrait te en marche en 2023.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Apparemment il y a dj eu des projets de ce genre (Superphnix) qui n'ont pas abouti mais cette fois les experts franais sont super optimistes.


Superphnix avait abouti. Quand Superphnix a t interrompu, cela faisait plus d'un an que le racteur affichait de trs bonnes performances avec un uptime suprieur aux centrales actuelles. Malgr des dbuts coteux et plus que chaotiques (de nombreux changements furent ncessaires par rapport aux plans initiaux), le racteur avait bien fini par tenir toutes ses promesses et l'arrt fut uniquement politique (accord Verts-PS).

Effectivement, la filire RNR (Neutrons rapides ; Superphnix, Astrid & co) rsoudrait le problme de l'puisement du combustible et en grande partie celui des dchets puisqu'elle en recyclerait une bonne partie, la plus ennuyeuse. Le cot au kWh est plus important pour ce genre de filire (en comptant tout de A  Z, y compris la gestion des dchets dans la filire actuelle) mais le surcot global ne serait que de 5% pour le consommateur, ce qui vaudrait le coup vu les avantages.

Mais ! Le gros problme des RNR, c'est la scurit, du fait de deux facteurs :
* D'abord la raction tend naturellement  s'emballer (coefficient de raction positif). Les racteurs franais actuels utilisent, contrairement  Chernobyl, une technologie qui, en cas de dfaillance du systme (fuite du refroidissement, etc), conduit naturellement  l'extinction de la raction, celle-ci ne pouvant se poursuivre que dans les conditions normales du systme. Au pire il suffit donc d'ouvrir les vannes ou d'attendre que les conduits d'eau explosent sous la surpression, le seul risque tant un relchement de radioactivit dans l'environnement (Fukushima). En revanche, dans la technologie RNR, la raction tend au contraire  se poursuivre et on doit parier sur des mcanismes naturels plus subtils pour la contrecarrer : dformation du racteur sous l'effet de la chaleur (ce qui rduirait la densit du combustible, en esprant que le matriau se comporte comme prvu - pas de dfaut -, que rien ne vienne empcher cette dformation, etc) ou la prsence de sodium dans le coeur pour stopper la raction (avec tout un tas de complications).
* Le refroidissement est assur par du sodium liquide, qui s'enflamme avec l'air et explose avec l'eau. Autrement dit, cela accrot les risques d'accidents dans la centrale susceptibles d'affecter le fonctionnement du racteur. Ceci coupl avec le point prcdent n'est pas vraiment engageant, quelle que soit l'ingnuit des solutions trouves.

Pour ces raisons, je ne suis personnellement pas favorable  ces dveloppements. Loi de Murphy etcetera.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> J'ai lu un article la semaine dernire qui parlait de la R&D de la France dans le nuclaire.
> Apparament un nouveau type de racteur nuclaire est en cours de dveloppement. Il utiliserait une technologie de neutron rapide. Le gros avantage de ce type de racteur serait de pouvoir utiliser les dchets nuclaire produit par nos centrales actuelles comme combustible (a j'avoue que sur le papier, a rend bien) et diminurait par la mme occasion la toxicit des dchets  300 ans (au lieu de quelques miliers d'annes si je me rapelle bien).
> Bon les dsavantages seraient entre autres que 6 tonnes de plutionium seraient ncessaires pour dmarrer le bousin, explosion lors du contact du combustible (en fait non, pas le combustible mais un autre truc :aie:) avec de l'eau (en gros, dsol pour les imprcisions, je laisse les experts me corriger :ccool:).
> Apparemment il y a dj eu des projets de ce genre (Superphnix) qui n'ont pas abouti mais cette fois les experts franais sont super optimistes.
> Le premier racteur de cette catgorie devrait te en marche en 2023.


Ce ne serait pas le projet ASTRID que tu voques (racteur  neutrons rapides, refroidissement par Sodium liquide)?

Techniquement a marche, mais en production a coterait trop cher (jusqu' maintenant, du moins). Superphnix coulait sous les cots, notament de maintenance du systme de refroidissement, et les indisponibilits pour raison de scurit. a n'aidait pas non plus qu'il soit cibl par tous les colos du monde. Dernirement, un conseiller cantonal Suisse (un Vert, bien sr) a avouer avoir tir au lance-roquette sur Superphnix. Si jamais les colos font sauter une centrale, ils vont nous dire que c'est de la faute au nuclaire, et que le crtin qui posera la bombe est un hros. 

[troll]Accessoirement: s'il y a des terroristes mme parmi les lus Verts, comment peut-t-on considrer que ce parti est respectable?[/troll]




> * La Core du sud est confronte  des risques stratgiques importants, ce qui la pousse sans doute  renoncer au nuclaire civil. L'hydro y est par ailleurs devenu presque inexistant. Les importations fossiles peuvent faire l'objet d'un blocus maritime. Le PV et l'olien sont intermittents et ne peuvent donc constituer qu'un appoint. Que reste t-il ? Je prsume que c'est l l'origine de ce choix a priori prohibitif.


Petite prcision tout de mme: la Core du Sud n'a absolument pas, pour ce que j'en sais, renonc au nuclaire civil. En tout cas, au moment de se lancer dans le marmoteur, la Core du Sud tait dans l'optique d'un plan, confirm courant 2011, qui prvoit de faire passer la part du nuclaire de 30  50%. Par contre, c'est sr qu'il y a un objectif stratgique d'indpendance nrgetique, et que la combinaison nuclaire+renouvellables (dont marmoteur) dpend d'approvisionnements moins vulnerables que les combustibles fossiles.

J'ai trouv deux articles rcents et a priori fiables sur le nuclaire en Core du Sud. Apparement un chef d'opposition aurait pris parti contre, mais tu sais comme moi qu'entre une promesse de campagne et l'arrt de chantiers en cours, qui ont dj cot des milliards et qui devront tre remplacs, il y a un gouffre. 

D'autant plus que la Core produit des racteurs et les exporte dsormais, ce qui est politiquement diffrent d'un pays qui les achete  Westinghouse ou Areva.




> * Tout dpend de la gographie. Le canal dans lequel la Core du Sud installe ses usines est peut-tre particulirement avantageux. En France, ce n'est pas un hasard si nous avons choisi la Rance comme site d'implantation : des mares de 13  14m, ce n'est pas banal. C'est un peu comme si on mesurait l'intrt de l'hydro  l'aune du Brsil ou du Canada, et la gothermie  celle de l'Islande.


Tu n'as pas tort sur ce point. La Core du Sud concentre ses efforts sur sa cte Ouest avec des baies encaisses et des forte mares. Apparament, une baie encaisse avec un fond marin qui plonge rapidement est sujette  de fortes mares, je viens de l'apprendre. Cela donne une rgle de base pour trouver les sites ayant un potentiel marmoteur intressant.

Cela dit, nos pays ne seraient pas en reste au niveau potentiel, ou du moins je ne trouve pas de contradicteurs sur leur potentiel. 




> * L'usine de la Rance, malgr ces formidables mares, affiche tout de mme 12centimes d'euros de cot de production au kWh, contre les 5 centimes du nuclaire. Et c'est une installation plutt simple compare  d'autres projets.


Oui, une petite recherche et un tri et j'ai retrouv la source probable. Cela fait assez cher (en mme temps il y a pire dans les renouvellables), mais, l'usine de la Rance a quand mme 45 ans et la filire souffre d'un manque de recherches. Une source affirme un prix trs comptitif pour la marmoteur en Core, mais cela semble peu fiable. Je pense que les chiffres rels des grande installations Corenes seront  suivre de prs :) 

Ce qui m'interpelle c'est la diffrence entre les cots avancs pour la Rance et pour l'hydro classique. Le marmoteur met peut-tre plus de temps  amortir sa construction, et l'eau sale impose sans doute plus de maintenance. A noter aussi: les investissements pour installer les barrages marmoteurs en Core sont entre $1.3 et $2.5 du Watt, donc trs variables; cela dit, ils sont tous censs tre rentables commercialement, sans les lourdes subventions accordes au solaire ou  l'olien (investissement priv, donc ils ont au moins su convaincre dans leur pays).

----------


## Jon Shannow

Vu ce qui ce dit dans ce troll sujet, je serait d'avis de le dplacer du forum "Ecologie" pour celui "pollueurs inconscients".

Car que je lis "Tchernobyl et Fukushima, c'est de la broutille, qui n'ont caus, au pire (j'aurais au mieux) quelques dizaines de milliers de cancers, je me dis que l'on vit une drle d'poque. Et je suis bien triste.

Entre certains qui pensent que la maltraitance animal, c'est bien. Un autre qui voit des dizaines de milliers de cancers comme un dommage collatral de son confort. 

Je prfre me dire que quelque part, y a encore des gens qui ne raisonnent pas qu'en terme de profit. Mais, je commence  me sentir seul.  ::calim2::

----------


## DonQuiche

> Car que je lis "Tchernobyl et Fukushima, c'est de la broutille, qui n'ont caus, au pire (j'aurais au mieux) quelques dizaines de milliers de cancers, je me dis que l'on vit une drle d'poque. Et je suis bien triste.


Ma propre phrase avait une consonance trs diffrente.




> Je prfre me dire que quelque part, y a encore des gens qui ne raisonnent pas qu'en terme de profit. Mais, je commence  me sentir seul.


Damned ! Tu m'as perc  jour, je suis en ralit le PDG d'Areva et je ne pense qu' mon profit, d'ailleurs j'habite aux Bahamas (pour les impts et au cas o a pterait).


Et a traite les autres de trolls... Tu tires ta rvrence d'une faon bien peu lgante.

----------


## ManusDei

Ben, l'olien, le PV, le charbon causent galement beaucoup de morts. Sauf que eux, c'est espac sur plusieurs annes, au lieu de beaucoup d'un coup.

Et mourir d'un cancer des poumons  cause du charbon, c'est moins mdiatique que mourir d'un cancer "atomique".

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Qu'importe la date du site. Ce qui tait  voir (si on veut vraiment voir) c'est que le cot du nuclaire est li au prix de matires premires non illimites. Et que ce qui tait valable il y a 30 ans, l'est moins et le sera de moins en moins.
> C'est comme si on misait tout sur le ptrole comme dans les annes 50. On sait aujourd'hui que le ptrole se rarfie, et on voit les prix exploss. Est-il ncessaire de refaire systmatiquement les mmes btises ?


Si l'on investit de moins en moins dans le ptrole, c'est uniquement pour des raisons conomiques. Il est fort heureux qu'on ait investit tant dessus pendant un sicle, nous serions bien incapable de construire des panneaux solaires si personne n'avait mit un sous sur le ptrole. Aussi, sa situation gopolitique n'est pas comparable  celle de l'uranium.




> Dj, parler de risques "qui valent le coup", a me fait bondir.


Bondir peut tre risqu... Ne traverses-tu jamais la route ? La route tue beaucoup plus que le nuclaire, nous ne devrions donc pas l'utiliser !




> Surtout quand ces risques ne sont ni justement valus et encore moins matriss.


Oui, on jette des barre d'uranium dans une chaudire en croisant les doigt... depuis 50 ans ! Compares donc le nombre de morts ou d'accidents ou de pollutions par MW avec le charbon, le gaz, etc.. (et peut tre mme le photovoltaque).




> Certes on a fait quelques avances dans la matrise, mais on voit bien, que le moindre pet de travers, met en danger toute la plante.


Les essais nuclaire atmosphriques tuent beaucoup plus de monde que tous les accidents nuclaires cumuls.




> Ensuite, si ton raisonnement est bon, il est biais. Certes les frais nergtiques vont augmenter, mais, plutt que de se dire : "Continuons comme si de rien n'tait, et on verra plus tard", ce que j'appelle une politique de l'autruche, que l'on a dj pratique avec le ptrole, j'aimerais que l'on se pose les questions sur les alternatives, sur d'autres mthodes.


Et c'est ce que nous faisons depuis longtemps.




> Aujourd'hui on continue de penser l'nergie "globale" (une socit produit et vend). Pourquoi ne pas penser  des solutions sur l'nergie locale. Le seul frein, c'est : "ben oui mais AREVA - TOTAL - EDF et consorts, ils vont plus s'en mettre plein les fouilles !"


Rien ne t'empches d'investir dans un panneau solaire ou autre. Pourquoi devrait-on empcher des entreprises de profiter des l'effets d'chelle ? (et donc de rduire les prix, ce qui arrangerait d'abord les plus pauvres !)




> Et pourquoi ? Parce que nos politiques, pour favoriser leur potes d'AREVA - EDF et TOTAL, n'ont financs la R&D que dans des domaines obsoltes (ou  fin programme) comme le nuclaire et les nergies fossiles, l o des pays comme l'Allemagne ont financ la R&D sur le renouvelable.
> Non, c'est parce que nos politiques ont choisit une nergie moins chre plutt que d'investir 
> 
> Rsultat, AM peut annoncer la sortie progressive du nuclaire en Allemagne (pays montr en exemple par notre prsident, hlas, il ne prend que les mauvais trucs en exemple) sans risque. Alors qu'en France a parait irralisable.


Les franais sont surtout conscients qu'ils vendrons encore longtemps de l'nergie aux allemands. Quand aux investissements, la France a effectivement commit des erreurs, le nuclaire n'tant en rien incompatible avec le renouvelable.




> Vu ce qui ce dit dans ce troll sujet, je serait d'avis de le dplacer du forum "Ecologie" pour celui "pollueurs inconscients".


Qui troll ?




> Car que je lis "Tchernobyl et Fukushima, c'est de la broutille, qui n'ont caus, au pire (j'aurais au mieux) quelques dizaines de milliers de cancers, je me dis que l'on vit une drle d'poque. Et je suis bien triste.


Ils ont caus, au pire, quelques dizaines de milliers de cancers : une broutille compar au charbon, une catastrophe compar au transport arien civil. Quel est le problme ? En quoi ne rsonn-je qu'en terme de profits (financiers je suppose) ?
Combien de personne mourrons, vivrons moins ou moins bien  cause du renouvelable ? Selon moi, plus qu' cause du nuclaire.




> Entre certains qui pensent que la maltraitance animal, c'est bien.


Qui ?




> Un autre qui voit des dizaines de milliers de cancers comme un dommage collatral de son confort.


Combien une nergie chre causera-t-elle de morts ?
Je n'ait aucun chiffre  donner, mais il me semble que les lois de la physique impliquent une certaine corrlation entre le prix de l'nergie et la nourriture qu'il y a dans lassiette de l'humain moyen. Les allemands se sont pay le luxe d'une nergie soit-disant plus propre. Tous les peuples ne le peuvent pas encore et, pour eux, le nuclaire est une alternative intressante, en attendant. Il est probablement urgent darrter d'mettre du CO2 dans latmosphre, ce n'est pas le cas des dchets nuclaire. Il est urgent de choisir une alternative au ptrole, mme temporaire (un bon sicle d'uranium). Il faudrait investir sur le racteur au thorium (beaucoup plus scuritaire) plutt que sur les technologies bien plus limites par les lois de la physique que sont les renouvelables  moyen terme.
Le long terme ne peut qu'tre renouvelable et c'est pour cela qu'on y rflchit dj depuis trs longtemps.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ben, l'olien, le PV, le charbon causent galement beaucoup de morts. Sauf que eux, c'est espac sur plusieurs annes, au lieu de beaucoup d'un coup.
> 
> Et mourir d'un cancer des poumons  cause du charbon, c'est moins mdiatique que mourir d'un cancer "atomique".


Quelques chiffres: en 5 ans, l'industrie olienne  atteint 3.2% de l'lctricit produite au Royaume-Uni. Dans la mme priode, elle a provoqu plus de 1,500 accidents, soit environ 0.84 accidents par jour, dont plus de 300 accidents du travail et 4 dcs. Ce, d'aprs les propres chiffres de l'industrie olienne (source).

Si l'on ramne a au TWh produit, on se rend compte que le nuclaire est moins dangereux d'au moins un ordre de grandeur.

----------


## Sunchaser

Pour ma part, je ne comprends pas pourquoi cela part toujours sur les extrmes.
Allez plouf ! On va sortir une baguette magique, arrter de suite la nuclaire et remplacer par du renouvelable, et tout ira pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes. Et tout ceux qui pensent que ce n'est pas plus srieux que le "tout-nuclaire-les-yeux-ferms" sont des salauds irresponsables...
Amusant.
On ne peut pas se permettre d'abandonner le nuclaire, comme si il s'agissait d'un peu de poussire que l'on pourrait discrtement glisser sous le tapis.
C'est trop tard, depuis que l'on mis le doigt dedans, c'est trop tard, on ne peut plus reculer (mouahaha, rire diabolique). On ne peut pas se permettre a parce-quon - "on" c'est nous et les quelques milliers de gnrations a venir - l'a sur les bras.
Cette chose est devenue un monstre, au moins autant du fait de la dangerosit du "produit de base" et de la technologie que du fait de l'inconsquence de l'tre humain qui en a fait ce qu'elle est aujourd'hui.
Je serais bien plus rassur si le nuclaire redevenait un "grand projet", et qu'il tait destin a nouveau avant tout a assurer un approvisionnement nergtique, et non une entreprise prive (avec tout les tords et tares qui viennent s'y greffer) dont on esprerait une quelconque rentabilit.
Ne serait ce que pour une raison: je crains la perte de comptence, de savoir-faire, alors que rien que pour esprer grer correctement les dchts dj pondus il va en falloir faire des efforts ...
Je suis un peu surpris en revanche, quand je vois les arguments qui permettraient d'affirmer que le nuclaire est bien moins dangereux que pleins d'autres trucs: ok, un avion qui tombe, c'est pas trop dur a diagnostiquer, a fait 300 morts d'un coup, c'est trs tlgnique, etc ... mais j'ai de sombres doutes lorsque j'entends qu'on ne peut pas estimer les dommages causs par les radiations (que cela soit lors d'un vnement exceptionnel comme Tchernobillou ou bien du fait de toutes les merdes balances dans la nature en douce par les centrales actuelles, peut importe la nationalit) et que donc, de fait, puisqu'on ne peut pas les estimer du haut de toute notre belle science et notre belle rigueur intellectuelle, alors c'est qu'il n'y a pas de dommages; c'est marginal.
Et la, je ne peux m'empcher de penser "OOOuuuuuu .... a sent le foireux a". Doit y avoir des montagnes de poussires caches sous de lourds tapis.
Je doute.
J'y appliquerais bien la "Question", faon Inquisition, mais l'histoire a montr que cela ne permettait pas forcement d'obtenir la vrit.
Pas plus que l'aveuglement actuel.
De mme, mme si j'aime et je comprends l'engouement des personnels impliqus dans le projet, quand j'entends qu'ils prvoient de trouver des solutions de stockages pour dchets, solutions qui devront tre viables pour ... quelques dizaines voire centaines de milliers d'annes ...  ::mouarf:: 
Je me marre autant que j'hallucine.

----------


## DonQuiche

> De mme, mme si j'aime et je comprends l'engouement des personnels impliqus dans le projet, quand j'entends qu'ils prvoient de trouver des solutions de stockages pour dchets, solutions qui devront tre viables pour ... quelques dizaines voire centaines de milliers d'annes ...


Le problme est loin d'tre trivial mais il n'est pas non plus aussi ardu qu'il en a l'air : d'abord, ce sont surtout les premiers sicles qui importent, le temps que les produits les plus actifs se dcomposent. Ensuite, sur un plus long terme, il s'agit de pouvoir s'assurer que les dchets ne recevront pas plus de X flotte par jour et que celle-ci ne provoquera pas une rosion plus rapide que Y microns par an. 

La premire partie est gologique et pas particulirement difficile apparemment (relief en pente pour viter la formation d'un lac, etc). La seconde repose sur des tests de matriau. A priori la seule question difficile est celle de la stabilit de la roche (avec risque de concassage des dchets et d'rosion plus rapide - mais a priori peu dangereuse - en cas de dformation majeure de la roche) et les risques magmatiques (et l je ne sais rien : est-il difficile de prvoir le risque de formation d'une chambre magmatique sous le site ?).

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je suis un peu surpris en revanche, quand je vois les arguments qui permettraient d'affirmer que le nuclaire est bien moins dangereux que pleins d'autres trucs: ok, un avion qui tombe, c'est pas trop dur a diagnostiquer, a fait 300 morts d'un coup, c'est trs tlgnique, etc ... mais j'ai de sombres doutes lorsque j'entends qu'on ne peut pas estimer les dommages causs par les radiations (que cela soit lors d'un vnement exceptionnel comme Tchernobillou ou bien du fait de toutes les merdes balances dans la nature en douce par les centrales actuelles, peut importe la nationalit) et que donc, de fait, puisqu'on ne peut pas les estimer du haut de toute notre belle science et notre belle rigueur intellectuelle, alors c'est qu'il n'y a pas de dommages; c'est marginal.


En fait, si, on peut les estimer. Certes il y a une marge d'erreur sur les morts indirectes, mais en mme temps, quand l'Environmental Protection Agency ou l'American Lung Association estiment que les centrales  charbon tuent, entre les maladies respiratoires et cardiaques, plus de 64,000 personnes par an dans les seuls US, l aussi il y a une marge d'erreur. 

L'important c'est qu'on peut comparer en ordres de grandeurs et voir que, justement, on n'est pas du tout au mme niveau. Tchernobyl a tu entre 62 et 30,000 personnes, le charbon en tue beaucoup plus _chaque anne_.

Sans compter les conditions dans les mines de charbon--les mines d'uranium non plus ne doivent pas tre brillantes, mais  capacits nergtiques quivalentes il faut beaucoup, beaucoup, moins de mineurs d'uranium.

En 55 ans de nuclaire Britannique, il y a eu 33 morts de cancer suite  un accident de radiation; en 5 ans d'olien il n'y a eu "que" 4 morts, alors que chaque anne le nuclaire produit plus que l'olien dans toute son histoire. Sauf que les 33 morts ont eu lieu d'un coup, dans un accident nuclaire qui fait peur: a fait la une des journeaux. Les morts de l'olien sont des ouvriers qui meurent seuls, en faisant leur travail. Mme si la famille ou les collgues appellent les mdias, a ne sortira pas des pages "faits divers".

Tout le monde sait que le nuclaire est dangereux. En mme temps, un accident de criticit, c'est trs rare, et les matriaux radiotoxiques les plus dangereux sont confins sous le plomb et le bton. Cela aide beaucoup qu'il s'agisse de mtaux lourds, faciles  confiner. 

 ct, dans le combustible fossile, les dechets dangereux produits par la combustion sont systmatiquement relachs dans la nature et on ne peut pas faire autrement, car ce sont d'immenses quantits de gaz et de particules fines, difficiles  confiner. En dehors des mdias scientifiques, a n'interesse personne mais en fait, une centrale  charbon de mme capacit qu'une centrale nuclaire emet 100 fois plus de radiations que le nuclaire (source: Scientific American), sous forme de cendres radioactives. En fait, ce qui s'appelle dans le nuclaire un accident grave, c'est aussi le quotidien normal du combustible fossile.

Au final, je prefere un risque important mais matrisable,  dfaut d'tre rellement matris,  un problme persistant et insoluble.

----------


## el_slapper

Vu sous l'aspect territoire, le nuclaire "tue" 500 km tous les 25 ans. L'rosion et la salinisation tuent un hectare.....par seconde. Qu'est-ce qui est le plus nuisible aux terres arables qui nourriront nos petits enfants?

La construction d'autoroutes ou de zones pavillonaires sans fin est bien plus nuisible  la surive  long terme de l'espece humaine que l'energie nuclaire. Mme si celle-ci n'est pas anodine.

----------


## sevyc64

> La construction d'autoroutes ou de zones pavillonaires sans fin est bien plus nuisible  la surive  long terme de l'espece humaine que l'energie nuclaire. Mme si celle-ci n'est pas anodine.


Auxquels, tu peux rajouter les zones commerciales qui se dveloppent  l'infini, les zones artisanales et industrielles qui font de mme laissant  cot des friches inexploites, les parcs de loisir, d'agrment et autres golfs, la conversion des terres vers une agriculture non nourricire (nergie verte et biocarburant notamment), etc.

Si on saupoudre tout a, en plus, d'un peu d'OGM, dont on ne connais pas les mfaits  long termes ....

----------


## FloGig

> Auxquels, tu peux rajouter les zones commerciales qui se dveloppent  l'infini, les zones artisanales et industrielles qui font de mme laissant  cot des friches inexploites, les parcs de loisir, d'agrment et autres golfs


J'avais lu que, la construction d'autoroutes, de parking, d'habitations, de centres commerciaux, ou de tout autre difice, retire l'quivalent de la surface d'un dpartement en France par an.

Au rythme actuel, dans 1 sicle donc, la France serait entirement btonne et "asphaltise".

----------


## MiaowZedong

> J'avais lu que, la construction d'autoroutes, de parking, d'habitations, de centres commerciaux, ou de tout autre difice, retire l'quivalent de la surface d'un dpartement en France par an.
> 
> Au rythme actuel, dans 1 sicle donc, la France serait entirement btonne et "asphaltise".


Il faut toujours remettre une information en question. Dans ce cas, il y a un manque de srieux vident car "la surface d'un dpartement" ne veut strictement rien dire.

Que l'on construise en France sur une superficie suprieure  celle de Paris (le dpartement 75) n'aurait rien d'tonnant, mais 100 fois la superficie de Paris ne fait pas la superficie de la France, loin de l.

De plus, qu'est-ce-qui est entendu par "retirer" dans ce contexte? Parle-t-on de terres arables? De terres inutilises (qu'elles soient arables ou non)? de terres utilises  autre chose? voir simplement la surface de toutes le constructions, y comprit celles sur des terres dj btonnes?

Dans l'ensemble, l'extension de l'habitat humain est un problme  long terme, voir trs long terme. De plus, j'aurais tendance  dire que tant qu'on arrive  se nourrir,  preserver l'quilibre de l'atmosphre en O2 et CO2, etc, alors vive l'hydroponie. Faire disparaitre des espces, nos anctres le faisaient dj il y a 40,000 ans et ils sont loin d'avoir t la seule espce  avoir provoqu l'extinction d'autres, alors si on dit que c'est "pas naturel" ou "dsastreux" je pense qu'il y a un problme. _Reality check_: la plupart des espces qui ont exist sont aujourd'hui teintes, pour beaucoup  cause de la concurrence ou la prdation d'autres espces. Si une chose est bien "non-naturelle", c'est de vouloir figer la nature.

Cela dit, c'est une question qui garde son sens. L'humain influe plus sur son environement que les autres espces, nous avons donc la responsabilit de ne pas faire n'importe quoi n'importe comment. Btonner une surface parce qu'il faut plus de logements, c'est une chose, construire des terrains de golf en plein dsert, c'est de la c***nerie. 

P.S. trangement, les gens qui n'hsitent pas  saboter la construction d'une centrale nuclaire, voir tirer au lance-roquette dessus, sont silencieux sur les terrains de golf de Las Vegas. Il faut croire que quand c'est du luxe qui profite aux nantis, les catastrophes cologiques ne les genent pas.

----------


## sevyc64

> J'avais lu que, la construction d'autoroutes, de parking, d'habitations, de centres commerciaux, ou de tout autre difice, retire l'quivalent de la surface d'un dpartement en France par an.


Tout  fait.

Par "quivalent de la surface d'un dpartement" il faut comprendre surface moyenne d'un dpartement en France.

Par le terme "retire", il faut comprendre que ce chiffre ne concerne normalement que les terres agricoles (donc cultives ou cultivables) qui change de destination. Le chiffre en question tant donn, je crois, (tout au moins largement utilis) par une ou plusieurs fdrations d'agriculteurs.

Et tout cela va probablement continuer un certain temps, car il y a u mal en France qui s'appelle le coefficient d'occupation des sols. Une trs large majorit de commune ont fix un COS de sorte qu'il est interdit de construire des btiments dpassant 1 tage (voire ayant un tage) hors hypercentre. Les constructions ne pouvant s'tendre en hauteur, s'tendent donc  lhorizontale consommant de plus en plus de terre.

Si les villes et priphries proche (1ere couronne), satures, commencent trs doucement  prendre conscience du problme, il n'en va pas de mme des villes et villages en priphrie tendue (2me et 3me couronne) qui sont bien contente d'accueillir de nouveaux arrivant dans des lotissements flambant neufs, esprant ainsi maintenir la vie et l'activit qui va avec (commerces, coles, etc)

----------


## FloGig

> Il faut toujours remettre une information en question. Dans ce cas, il y a un manque de srieux vident car "la surface d'un dpartement" ne veut strictement rien dire.


Personnellement, je comprend "Surface moyenne d'un dpartement franais".




> De plus, qu'est-ce-qui est entendu par "retirer" dans ce contexte? Parle-t-on de terres arables? De terres inutilises (qu'elles soient arables ou non)? de terres utilises  autre chose? voir simplement la surface de toutes le constructions, y comprit celles sur des terres dj btonnes?


J'ai plus la source sous les yeux, mais  la lecture, j'avais compris "terres inutilises", voir "terres arables".




> Cela dit, c'est une question qui garde son sens. L'humain influe plus sur son environement que les autres espces, nous avons donc la responsabilit de ne pas faire n'importe quoi n'importe comment. Btonner une surface parce qu'il faut plus de logements, c'est une chose, construire des terrains de golf en plein dsert, c'est de la c***nerie.


Entirement d'accord, si tant est que ce sont effectivement des logements ncessaires qui sont construits. (Et ce n'est pas ce que j'observe autour de moi.)

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Si mes souvenirs sont bons, la France est un des pays qui a la plus grosse proportion de parcs naturels. La dmographie est aussi  prendre en compte : la croissance de la population humaine diminue et devrait se stabiliser autour de 9 milliards en 2050. Les villes tant trs efficace en terme d'espace par habitant, si l'exode rurale se poursuit, il n'y a pas beaucoup de raison de s'inquiter. Mais l'cologie politique n'a pas besoin de raison pour inquiter... Qui a dit qu'il ne fallait pas gouverner par la peur ?

----------


## titimicola

Effectivement se retirer du nuclaire est vraiment compliqu vu la consommation d'lectricit franaise et le manque d'conomies d'nergie due  l'incivilisation de la population.
Et de toute faon vu le retard qu' prix la France dans un peu tous les domaines y compris les nergies renouvelables, il est fort  parier que quelquesoit le prochain prsident, la situation risque de ne pas changer beaucoup

----------


## Aniki

> Ce ne serait pas le projet ASTRID que tu voques (racteur  neutrons rapides, refroidissement par Sodium liquide)?


Oui c'tait bien ce dont je parlais. Merci aux experts pour les prcisions. Ouais je sais, j'ai mis du temps pour rpondre...

Quelque chose me dit qu'ils esprent vraiment utiliser cette techno. Ce qui expliquerait pourquoi ils ngligent tant le stockage des dchets actuellement.
Surtout qu'ils le font en France alors que d'habitude c'est l'Affrique qui se prend nos poubelles dans la gueule...

----------


## DonQuiche

> Et de toute faon vu le retard qu' prix la France dans un peu tous les domaines y compris les nergies renouvelables, il est fort  parier que quelquesoit le prochain prsident, la situation risque de ne pas changer beaucoup


Je l'espre mais j'en doute. Je crois que quelque soit le prochain prsident nous ayions droit  du grand n'importe quoi, aka "la diversification" (miser sur tous les chevaux, y compris les tocards, tant bien sr le meilleur moyen de gagner aux courses).  ::(: 




> Quelque chose me dit qu'ils esprent vraiment utiliser cette techno. Ce qui expliquerait pourquoi ils ngligent tant le stockage des dchets actuellement.
> Surtout qu'ils le font en France alors que d'habitude c'est l'Affrique qui se prend nos poubelles dans la gueule...


Nous ne stockons pas les dchets nuclaires en Afrique ou autre pour viter une prolifration de bombes nuclaires ou de bombes sales. Il y aurait bien les 99% de dchets qui sont si peu radioactifs que pour beaucoup ils pourraient tre traits comme des dchets normaux, mais vu la paranoa autour du nuclaire la lgislation franaise a tabli des rgles strictes mme sur ceux-ci. Si bien que l'on cre des dcharges spciales pour des centaines de tonnes de dchets dont la radioactivit correspond au niveau naturel parce qu'ils sont issus de l'industrie nuclaire. Et que Greenpeace a fait peur a tous les franais quand on a propos de recycler une partie de ces dchets en matriaux de construction (projet qu'ils ont russi  bloquer il me semble).

Par ailleurs qu'est-ce qui te fait dire que l'on nglige le stockage des dchets aujourd'hui ? A ma connaissance EDF mne autant d'expriences que ncessaire sur le stockage en couches gologiques profondes, la seule solution raliste.

----------


## Sunchaser

> Je l'espre mais j'en doute. Je crois que quelque soit le prochain prsident nous ayions droit  du grand n'importe quoi, aka "la diversification" (miser sur tous les chevaux, y compris les tocards, tant bien sr le meilleur moyen de gagner aux courses). 
> 
> 
> Nous ne stockons pas les dchets nuclaires en Afrique ou autre pour viter une prolifration de bombes nuclaires ou de bombes sales. Il y aurait bien les 99% de dchets qui sont si peu radioactifs que pour beaucoup ils pourraient tre traits comme des dchets normaux, mais vu la paranoa autour du nuclaire la lgislation franaise a tabli des rgles strictes mme sur ceux-ci. Si bien que l'on cre des dcharges spciales pour des centaines de tonnes de dchets dont la radioactivit correspond au niveau naturel parce qu'ils sont issus de l'industrie nuclaire. Et que Greenpeace a fait peur a tous les franais quand on a propos de recycler une partie de ces dchets en matriaux de construction (projet qu'ils ont russi  bloquer il me semble).
> 
> Par ailleurs qu'est-ce qui te fait dire que l'on nglige le stockage des dchets aujourd'hui ? A ma connaissance EDF mne autant d'expriences que ncessaire sur le stockage en couches gologiques profondes, la seule solution raliste.


Bonsoir,

J'aimerais me permettre d'assombrir un peu ces propos, si possible.
Certes, je ne suis pas fondamentalement contre le nuclaire, etc... certes on ne peut pas dire que l'on stocke pas directement de dchets nuclaire en Afrique, etc.
M'enfin tout ce qui se passe autour de l'extraction de l'uranium (au Nigria ? je crois, je ne sais plus) ne respire pas l'air frais et pur.
Le "fameux" circuit de retraitement des dchets qui part de - presque - chez moi, La Hague, pour aller soit disant se faire renrichir- avec un taux de matire renrichie et donc rutilisable qui semble des plus farfelus, pour rester poli - quelque part en Ukraine ou Russie, ou ...(ou une terre voisine), me semble vraiment trs loin de la transparence qui serait ncessaire au regard de ce type d'activit.
Certes, je n'y suis jamais all. Je n'ai pas constat de mes yeux. 
Je suis pas prt d'aller la bas, je vous l'accorde. On peut toujours penser que oui, lorsque les racteurs de la X ime gnration seront prt, on pourra rutiliser tout ce tas de caca radioactif.
C'est mme peut tre une supercherie des adversaires du nuclaire, allez savoir.
Bon, et puis, la crise est la en Europe, ya des dettes a rembourser, cessons de penser a toutes ces petites choses de seconde zone.




> Ce qui expliquerait pourquoi ils ngligent tant le stockage des dchets actuellement.


La raison ne pourrait elle pas tre que ce type d'activit n'est pas rentable a court ni moyen terme ? D'ailleurs, je crains qu'elle ne pourrait tre rentable, et que tant qu'elle ne prsente pas une relle valeur marchande enviable, aucun progrs digne de ce nom ne sera fait. J'entends parler de ce genre de projet depuis si longtemps ... je crois bien qu'ils en parlaient dj a l'poque ou je n'avais pas de poils pubiens ! C'est pour vous dire !  ::aie:: 

D'une manire gnrale, on constate que lcologie est soluble dans la Crise.
Petite exprience involontaire de chimie...

----------


## Aniki

> Nous ne stockons pas les dchets nuclaires en Afrique ou autre pour viter une prolifration de bombes nuclaires ou de bombes sales. Il y aurait bien les 99% de dchets qui sont si peu radioactifs que pour beaucoup ils pourraient tre traits comme des dchets normaux, mais vu la paranoa autour du nuclaire la lgislation franaise a tabli des rgles strictes mme sur ceux-ci. Si bien que l'on cre des dcharges spciales pour des centaines de tonnes de dchets dont la radioactivit correspond au niveau naturel parce qu'ils sont issus de l'industrie nuclaire. Et que Greenpeace a fait peur a tous les franais quand on a propos de recycler une partie de ces dchets en matriaux de construction (projet qu'ils ont russi  bloquer il me semble).


J'avoue que je n'avais pas pens  la rcupration des dchets  des fins terroristes. (mais o avais-je la tte ?)
Je n'tais pas au courant pour ces dcharges qui contiennent des dchets pas plus radioactifs que le niveau naturel. Si c'est le cas c'est effectivement du bon gros gaspillage d'argent, de temps et d'nergie...




> Par ailleurs qu'est-ce qui te fait dire que l'on nglige le stockage des dchets aujourd'hui ? A ma connaissance EDF mne autant d'expriences que ncessaire sur le stockage en couches gologiques profondes, la seule solution raliste.


Je me rappelle d'un article qui parlait d'une dcharge qui n'tait pas si impermable que a (dsol je peux pas donner plus de dtails, me rappelle plus  ::aie::  de toute faon a reste  prendre avec de grosses pincettes, je suis loin d'tre aussi  jour que vous). Le taux de radioactivit en surface dpassait les normes.
Aprs je ne suis pas expert pour savoir si a reste un niveau acceptable quoi qu'en dise les normes. Mais le truc, c'est qu'il y a des normes. Si elles sont trop dures ou trop molles, il faut les changer. En attendant, il faut respecter les normes.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Le "fameux" circuit de retraitement des dchets qui part de - presque - chez moi, La Hague, pour aller soit disant se faire renrichir- avec un taux de matire renrichie et donc rutilisable qui semble des plus farfelus, pour rester poli - quelque part en Ukraine ou Russie, ou ...(ou une terre voisine), me semble vraiment trs loin de la transparence qui serait ncessaire au regard de ce type d'activit.


La Russie je ne sais pas, mais en Angleterre Areva et EDF se font payer pour transformer les dechets en MOX. MOX qu'ils vont ensuite utiliser pour produire de l'lctricit. a me parait plutt une bonne affaire pour EDF.



> La raison ne pourrait elle pas tre que ce type d'activit n'est pas rentable a court ni moyen terme ? D'ailleurs, je crains qu'elle ne pourrait tre rentable, et que tant qu'elle ne prsente pas une relle valeur marchande enviable, aucun progrs digne de ce nom ne sera fait. J'entends parler de ce genre de projet depuis si longtemps ... je crois bien qu'ils en parlaient dj a l'poque ou je n'avais pas de poils pubiens ! C'est pour vous dire !


Rentable, a dpend pour qui. Si tu peux vendre une super solution pour dbarasser les oprateurs de leurs dchets qui met tout le monde d'accord, ce sera rentable pour toi.

Je pense que Don Quiche est un peu optimiste sur le developpement du stockage  long terme, mais en mme temps d'un point de vue purement technique il a juste (_a priori_ du moins). L ou a coince, c'est le choix politique: pour developper une solution parmi celles proposes, il y a un moment o il faut dpenser beaucoup d'argent. Il faut aussi pouvoir disposer de terrains, etc.

Cela suppose donc que le gouvernment doit donner son feu vert, voir (pour les solutions de recyclages types FBR ou MOX) qu'il passe commande. Hors, il y a une opposition farouche  toutes ces solutions. Tu as sans doute pu constater qu'il y a des manifestations contre le nuclaire, mais as-tu-dja vu une manifestation pro-FBR ou pro-stockage gologique? J'en doute.

La "solution" prone par les cologistes, c'est de ne rien faire au sujet de ces dchets. Ils sont prs  aller trs loin pour dfendre a, et forcement l'inertie politique les aide. Aujourd'hui, pour un politicien le moins risqu, le plus populaire, c'est de ne pas prendre de dcision. Les cologistes obtiennent donc gain de cause par dfaut. 

 mon humble avis, l'cologie se porterait mieux sans des activistes qui pensent qu'il est criminel de proposer une solution technique au problme des dchets nuclaires, et qui se rejouissent de voir l'Allemagne mettre 50 millions de tonnes de C02 en plus par ans.

Voir aussi http://www.monbiot.com/2012/02/02/nu...ar-vs-nuclear/ pour un article sur la gestion des dchets au Royaume-Uni, et les ractions des verts....




> J'avoue que je n'avais pas pens  la rcupration des dchets  des fins terroristes. (mais o avais-je la tte ?)


Ce n'est pas tellement par rapport aux terroristes (du moins  l'origine), mais avant tout  cause des traits de non-prolifration, c'est trs reglement dj au niveau international. De plus, en Afrique il y a un dficit technique (et d'infrastructure) pour grer a, je veux bien qu'il se passe pas mal de choses pas jolies sur ce continent, mais il n'y aujourd'hui aucun pays qui va aller empoisonner l'Afrique gratuitement, surtout qu'une fois dans la nature on ne sait pas trop o a va finir, a pourrait donc revenir en Europe (dans la mme veine, le SIDA n'est pas un complot pour exterminer la race noire--si si, je te jure).

P.S. Mon post apparait un peu trop positif  la relecture. Le nuclaire n'est pas parfait, il fait et fera  l'avenir des morts, des malades, de la pollution et d'autres horreurs. Cependant,  lire tout ce que je peux trouver sur le sujet, j'en conclue que les autres solutions pour rpondre  la demande nrgetique sont bien pires.

Certains amoureux de la nature diront sans doute que nous n'avons qu' arrter l'lctricit--mais dans ce cas les gens vont allumer des feux, donc pollution, dforestation, incendies  foison. En fait, la production d'nrgie traditionelle (feux, moulins  eau, etc) est beaucoup plus polluante, proportionellement  la quantit d'nrgie genere, que la production industrielle.

Sinon, on peut toujours dire que l'humain est un mal qui pourrit la nature. Je pense que c'est l'idologie de fond de certains cologistes, mais personellement, je ne suis pas du tout d'accord.

----------


## DonQuiche

@Sunchaser
Tu as tout  fait raison de citer les mines d'uranium (au Niger notamment, pas au Nigria), il y affectivement de graves ngligences, plusieurs fois rapportes par la CRIIRAD (plutt anti-nuclaire mais dont l'objet est de fournir des donnes scientifiques indpendantes et objectives et autrement plus rigoureuse que Greenpeace).

Loin de moi l'ide de dpeindre un tableau idyllique : comme je l'ai rpt plusieurs fois le nuclaire pose des problmes. Moins que les autres solutions  mon avis, souvent mal compris, mais bien rels.


@Anikinisan
Possible qu'une telle dcharge existe, oui. Il y a aussi rgulirement des dpassements de normes dans l'atmopshre  la Hague, mme si je ne suis pas sr qu'on puisse y faire grand chose, avec pour consquence un taux de leucmies au double de la moyenne nationale. C'est le site nuclaire le plus dangereux et polluant de France, avec sans doute une lgre surmortalit. La mme usine rejette aussi dans de forts courants sous-marins (en profondeur et loin des ctes) avec, trs localement, un taux de radioactivit lev, avec sans doute quelques consquences sur la faune le long des premiers kilomtres du courant.

Pour les dchets, le problmes est de parvenir  trier comme il se doit. Mais il y a au moins 200.000 m^3 inoffensifs (bton, gravats, terre, etc).

----------


## Aniki

> ...(dans la mme veine, le SIDA n'est pas un complot pour exterminer la race noire--si si, je te jure).


Je me rappelle pas avoir mis cette hypothse.  ::koi:: 

L'ide que la France pourrait se dbarasser de ses dchets en Afrique n'est pas si farfelue, si si je te jure. Il n'y a qu'a voir tous les dchets lectronique qui s'y entassent.

----------


## Mat.M

> Certains amoureux de la nature diront sans doute que nous n'avons qu' arrter l'lctricit--mais dans ce cas les gens vont allumer des feux, donc pollution, dforestation, incendies  foison. En fait, la production d'nrgie traditionelle (feux, moulins  eau, etc) est beaucoup plus polluante, proportionellement  la quantit d'nrgie genere, que la production industrielle.


bonjour le problme _fondamental_ ce n'est pas d'arrter l'lctricit mais plutt de rduire la consommation ( et dpendance ) nergtique ;
plus on peut rduire les dpenses nergtiques plus on peut favoriser les nergies alternatives comme le solaire ou l'olien..
c'est pourtant simple comme raisonnement, non ?

or je doute que cela soit le cas pour la France notamment et qu'on en suive vraiment  le chemin ; parce que la consommation d'lctricit et la demande au niveau industriel et domestique ,j'en suis persuad, ne fait qu'augmenter.

Dans le journal Marianne on pouvait lire que la France dpense pas moins de 74Milliards annuels rien que pour la consommation nergtique en ptrole,lectricit et autres...

et puis quand on voit des aberrations comme le Cloud Computing sur DVP qui va entrainer une inflation de serveurs et une augmentation accrue de la consommation lectrique..

sans compter au niveau individuel mr et mme tout le monde qui veut plus pour sa tl HD grand cran, son rfrigirateur grand format  l'amricaine, ses PC avec des alimentations de 750w, etc etc tout cela mis bout--bout a en fait de la demande en Kilo-Watt heure

----------


## sevyc64

> plus on peut rduire les dpenses nergtiques plus on peut favoriser les nergies alternatives comme le solaire ou l'olien..
> ....
> or je doute que cela soit le cas pour la France notamment et qu'on en suive vraiment  le chemin ; parce que la consommation d'lctricit et la demande au niveau industriel et domestique ,j'en suis persuad, ne fait qu'augmenter.


Ben la rponse est simple. D'un cot on nous dit qu'il faut rduire sa consommation d'lectricit, etc, etc. D'un autre cot, les mmes nous disent que pour rduire notre dpendance au ptrole, il faut dvelopper les vhicules lectriques.

Donc il faut rduire sa consommation d'lectricit mais en utilisant toujours plus d'appareils lectriques et donc en l'augmentant  ::cfou::

----------


## Mat.M

> Donc il faut rduire sa consommation d'lectricit mais en utilisant toujours plus d'appareils lectriques et donc en l'augmentant



exactement ! 
autant rsoudre la quadrature du cercle  ::mouarf:: 

Rengaine habituelle, c'est la faute  notre socit : plus de consommation, travailler plus pour consommer plus

----------


## DonQuiche

> bonjour le problme _fondamental_ ce n'est pas d'arrter l'lctricit mais plutt de rduire la consommation ( et dpendance ) nergtique ;


Oui, c'est tout  fait le coeur du problme. On ne peut pas produire propre mais on peut consommer moins.




> plus on peut rduire les dpenses nergtiques plus on peut favoriser les nergies alternatives comme le solaire ou l'olien..
> c'est pourtant simple comme raisonnement, non ?


Ceci est faux en revanche : que tu aies besoin de 1TW ou de 50TW, la proportion de renouvelables dans le lot ne varie pas. Ce qui permet de faire varier cette dernire c'est la rpartition temporelle de la consommation. Si tu ne consommes rien le soir ou en l'absence de vent, tu peux te contenter de photovoltaque et mme la rendre comptitive en quelques dcennies. Il y a bien des nergies renouvelables qui verraient leur proportion augmenter avec une rduction des besoins globaux mais elles sont minoritaires et ne joueront de toute faon qu' la marge.

videmment on ne peut pas ne rien consommer le soir ou en l'absence de vents. Mais on peut dplacer ou lisser certaines consommations.




> Ben la rponse est simple. D'un cot on nous dit qu'il faut rduire sa consommation d'lectricit, etc, etc. D'un autre cot, les mmes nous disent que pour rduire notre dpendance au ptrole, il faut dvelopper les vhicules lectriques.


Non, on te dit qu'il faut rduire ta consommation nergtique et non uniquement lectrique. Et notamment l'nergie d'origine non-renouvelable. Si demain tous les travailleurs font recharger leurs bagnoles en journe sur des parkings aliments au solaire, on y gagnera par rapport au tout-ptrole actuel, malgr une hausse globale de la consommation d'nergie : rduction de la consommation de ressources non-renouvelables et dveloppement d'un usage intelligent, adquat et lgitime (pour une fois) de la production renouvelable.

----------


## Tobashi

Bonjour,

Parfois, il est prfrable de vivre seulement avec la nature qu'avec les technologies pourries comme l'nergie nuclaire! Vivre toujours dans la peur!  :8O: 

Bien cordialement! ::mrgreen::

----------


## chaplin

Et pourtant c'est peut tre l'nergie nuclaire paradoxalement qui sera la cl d'un problme, mais pour cela, il faut savoir poser le problme correctement, un projet titanesque ...

----------


## sevyc64

Oui l'nergie nuclaire est l'avenir car la seule prenne sur une longue dure et capable de rpondre  la demande.

Mais pas la technologie actuelle de nos centrales. Le problme est qu'il faut faire de longues et couteuses recherches pour mettre au point les futures technologies, et qu' l'heure actuelle ces recherches l sont quasiment arrtes.

La technologie actuelle est certainement une des pires et surtout une des plus dangereuses dans les diverses technologies nuclaire existantes. Mais elle a quand mme t choisi par le travail de lobbying de certains industriels aux tats-Unis dans les annes 50. Ensuite, ils ont quasiment totalement verrouiller le secteur pour avoir le monopole ce qui fait que les recherches sur les autres technologies ont t abandonnes (ou ont t et sont anecdotiques). 

Et aujourd'hui, avec l'autre lobbying, celui des escrologistes, a va tre trs dur de les reprendre.

Les escrologistes qui militent pour larrt du nuclaire, qui prtendent que l'on consomme trop d'lectricit et qu'il faut rduire a, mais qui militent aussi pour le dveloppement de la voiture lectrique et donc pour une forte augmentation de la consommation lectrique, mais a, ils se gardent bien de le dire.
Ils se gardent bien de dire aussi que les nergies renouvelables qui dfendent bec et ongles ne peuvent pas assurer la totalit du besoin en lectricit, ne peuvent pas surtout assurer le besoin d'lectricit au moment ou on en a le plus besoin, c'est  dire l'hiver  la tombe de la nuit. Ils se gardent bien de dire que pour y remdier il faut faire tourner les centrales hydrauliques, et donc construire de barrage, chose impensable puisque a dtruit la nature, mais aussi faire tourner les centrales fioul et charbon hautement polluantes.

----------


## chaplin

> La technologie actuelle est certainement une des pires et surtout une des plus dangereuses dans les diverses technologies nuclaire existantes.


Les dgats sont faits, c'tait la vision de la guerre froide. Aujourd'hui il faut avoir la vision du "rchauffement climatique".

----------


## Jipt

En gros et pour faire court et simple, en choisissant le nuclaire il y a 50 ans  ils  ont pris une direction qui conduit  une impasse (au lieu de rflchir aux *vrais* besoins nergtiques).
D'accord il y a 50 ans a ne se voyait pas, mais maintenant on va se retrouver dans la m...e  court ou moyen terme.
Et le pire c'est qu'on ne peut pas faire autrement : c'est comme le dessin des deux nes enchains qui essayent de bouffer un tas de foin...
Y a pas de solution simple, rapide et efficace, mha.
Et du coup on continue  foncer dans le mur (OK, je n'ai pas de solution, dsol)  ::aie:: 

Bah, tout a finira (ou recommencera)  coups de massue dans des cavernes, couverts de peaux de btes (s'il en reste...)

Bonne journe,

----------


## chaplin

> En gros et pour faire court et simple, en choisissant le nuclaire il y a 50 ans  ils  ont pris une direction qui conduit  une impasse (au lieu de rflchir aux *vrais* besoins nergtiques).


Les questions sont, comment utiliser le nuclaire? et surtout dans quel but?

Avant, l'uranium servait le civile mais galement  l'industrie militaire.

Je cherche pas la provoc, hein !! Ce sont des questions.

----------


## sevyc64

> En gros et pour faire court et simple, en choisissant le nuclaire il y a 50 ans  ils  ont pris une direction qui conduit  une impasse (au lieu de rflchir aux *vrais* besoins nergtiques).


Oui, et en connaissance de cause en plus, sauf que les besoins nergtiques ne se posaient pas vraiment dans les mmes termes  l'poque.



> D'accord il y a 50 ans a ne se voyait pas,


 Si, Si, a se voyait bien  l'poque mais le lobbying d'un certain groupe de chercheurs et dindustriel qui avait ses entres dans les instances dirigeantes de l'poque aux usa a su imposer son systme, loin d'tre le meilleurs, mais au point et fabriquable immdiatement,  moindre cout et avec un retour sur investissement trs important pour ces industriels l.




> Et le pire c'est qu'on ne peut pas faire autrement :...
> Y a pas de solution simple, rapide et efficace,


Si on peut faire autrement, encore faut-il avoir les couilles de combattre les lobbying actuels, industriels mais surtout cologistes qui, eux, rejettent cette solution avec des arguments plus ou moins bacals, mais qui ne proposent aucune autre solution viable en remplacement. Encore faut-il avoir les couilles de lancer de grands projets, et donc d'investir des sommes considrables et endetter les pays sur de longues priodes. Et les cycles politiques actuels qui font que, dans un pays, on se retrouve en campagne lectorale tous les 4-5 ans et que dans l'ensemble des principaux pays industrialiss capable de lancer de tels projet, il y en a toujours un en campagne  un moment donn, ne contribue qu' l'immobilisme et certainement pas  linnovation. L'innovation, qu'on le veuille ou non, viendra de pays comme la Chine, l'Inde ou la Core, qui, eux, n'hsitent pas  se lancer dans de tels programmes.
Et a ne se limite pas uniquement au domaine nuclaire.

C'est trs certainement inenvisageable actuellement, mais il n'y a pas si longtemps que a ( l'chelle d'un peuple ou d'une civilisation), lorsque on arrivait dans une telle impasse tant conomique qu'industrielle, il n'y avait qu'une guerre pour sortir de la crise et tout remettre  plat.

----------


## Sunchaser

> En gros et pour faire court et simple, en choisissant le nuclaire il y a 50 ans  ils  ont pris une direction qui conduit  une impasse (au lieu de rflchir aux *vrais* besoins nergtiques).
> D'accord il y a 50 ans a ne se voyait pas, mais maintenant on va se retrouver dans la m...e  court ou moyen terme.
> Et le pire c'est qu'on ne peut pas faire autrement : c'est comme le dessin des deux nes enchains qui essayent de bouffer un tas de foin...
> Y a pas de solution simple, rapide et efficace, mha.
> Et du coup on continue  foncer dans le mur (OK, je n'ai pas de solution, dsol) 
> 
> Bah, tout a finira (ou recommencera)  coups de massue dans des cavernes, couverts de peaux de btes (s'il en reste...)
> 
> Bonne journe,


Bonjour,

En voyant refleurir les messages dans ce sujet, je pensais tomber sur des choses relies au dernier vnement de notre bonne vieille centrale de l'Est (Fessenheim, je crois ... c'est dur a crire ca, on dirait de l'Allemand ! Ouuuuu ! le mchant Troll que je suis !  ::mrgreen::  ), je pensais que l'on allait discuter de la dmission des tats - enfin au moins du notre - de leur tches qui pourtant leur reviennent de fait: par exemple grer, sur du long terme et du mieux possible, les grands projets qui doivent "porter" une nation; et l'approvisionnement de celle-ci en nergie en est une.
Non, plutt que d'assumer ce rle, l'tat a prfr relguer la gestion et l'entretien de nos centrales au monde du priv, monde ou le seul vrai objectif est de faire des bnfices, quel qu'en soit le coup. 
Faut pas s'tonner qu'il y ait des "incidents", que les murs seffritent, que a fuie d'un peu partout, ni que les derniers racteurs a la mode et qui devaient dj tre entrs en service semblent des projets interminables, aux chances toujours repousses et aux factures toujours plus alourdies.
"il y a 50 ans  ils  ont pris une direction qui conduit  une impasse": c'est autant voire plus vrai pour les nergies fossiles, et notre dpendance absolue a ce genre d'nergie a faonn le monde d'aujourd'hui;combien de guerres directement ou indirectement lies au besoin des socits occidentales a garder la main sur les sources d'nergie ? Et combien a venir ? Vous remarquerez que, de-ci de-l de nouvelles tensions apparaissent ou r-apparaissent, la pression augmente a mesure que la source a or noir semble s'appauvrir. Ds que le moindre bout de caillou au large de quelque-part peut potentiellement cacher en son seing (ou en son sous-sol plutt) la matire pour une source dnergie, et tout de suite ceux qui en ont les moyens tentent de se positionner (politiquement, militairement, etc) afin de revendiquer la "lgitime" possession de llot.
Laissons encore un peu bouillir la marmite, et on reverra malheureusement surement quelques grands dballages de matriels militaires high-tech et de tripes.
"D'accord il y a 50 ans a ne se voyait pas": c'est clair. Mais regardes la gueule de la France (et/ou de l'Europe) il y a a peine plus de 60 ans... pas joli, joli. Au sortir de la guerre, mes grand-parents ont connus des conditions moyen-geuses en campagne, la faim et le froid en province, puis les bidon-villes autour de Paris, les "htels" miteux ou il n'y avait pas d'eau courante a tous les tages, etc ... Je peux te dire que quand il se sont retrouvs finalement sous un toit avec lectricit, chauffage, eau courante (et chaude en plus !), personne n'est all se poser la question de savoir d'ou venait cette nergie, et si c'tait bien ou pas de cramer du fioul.
Est-ce qu'ils sont tous coupables ? Est-ce qu'ils avaient le choix ? Je ne sais pas, mais ...
Peu aprs les annes 1970, mes parents font parti des heureux veinards qui peuvent s'acheter une petite maison en banlieue, a un prix incroyable par rapport a aujourd'hui. Tout est lectrique, une nergie abondante et pas chre, vive le nuclaire ! (j'adore faire des rimes)
Est-ce qu'ils sont tous coupables ? Est-ce qu'ils avaient le choix ? Je ne sais pas ...

Certes le nuclaire a ceci de spcial qu'il sert aussi - par la partie civile - de justificatif a tout a un tas d'applications militaires, et c'est la que l'on voit tout le talent de l'humain. Ah ! Le superbe et fallacieux argument de l'indpendance nergtique de la France ... Il aurait pu tre juste, aprs tout, il suffisait de s'emparer des terres ou sont extraites les tonnes d'uranium. a sappelle comment a ? ... hum ... je cherche ... ah oui ! Coloniser je crois.
Quelque chose me dit que ce n'est pas un mot a prononcer en public, a ...

Bref. Soit on dpends d'une source dnergie qui va s'puiser a moyen terme, et pour laquelle on doit rgulirement faire ou alimenter des guerres, soit on dpends d'une source d'nergie qui produit suffisamment de dchet pour striliser le systme solaire, et pour laquelle il faudra peut tre la aussi se battre pour en conserver l'exploitation.
Tout va bien.
Et qu'est ce qu'on fait pour s'en sortir ? Ou plutt fait-on quelque-chose vraiment pour s'en sortir ? Certes la tache est titanesque, mais moi, mon bon monsieur, j'y crois pas; a sent pas la folle agitation, l'mulation, la dbauche d'ides et de moyens ... surtout de moyens.
Parce-quil va en falloir, des moyens, des sous-sous, de la maille, du pez, du flouze, du bl, de la caillasse, bref, de l'argent pour financer ne serait-ce que la recherche d'un dbut d'espoir d'une possible solution.
Et a, c'est pas bon.
Non, mon bon Monsieur, c'est pas bon.
En ce moment, dpenser des ronds, c'est pas bon. (et pan ! encore une rime a la con)
Il faut faire des conomie, des efforts, -co-no-mi-ser. Mieux encore ! Des profits ! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... le profit ! Quel mot ! Je jouis.
Hum, hum, heu ... pardon, je me reprends (un moment d'garement, dsol).
Donc, qui va investir ?
Les seuls qui auraient les moyens, sont ceux qui vivent de cette situation, de ces monopoles.
C'est comme si on demandait au fabriquant de cigarette de bosser pour de vrai et efficacement sur des solutions pour dtoxiquer leurs clients ! a serait fou !
Vous ne croyez tout de mme pas qu'ils vont couper la branche sur laquelle ils sont assis ? 




> *chaplin*
> Les questions sont, comment utiliser le nuclaire? et surtout dans quel but?


La seule question est: comment grer la merde radio-active produite quotidiennement et dont personne ne sait quoi faire (et qui cote cher, en plus)

Bon faut que je bosse, moi.
C'est que j'ai des factures a payer, le gaz, l'lectricit, l'essence de la voiture, et tout ca, tout ca... faut turbiner.

A plus.
 :;):

----------


## Jipt

Salut Sunchaser, et les autres.

Je me marre : ton post a hrit d'un +1 quand le mien a pris un -1, et pourtant on dit + ou - la mme chose,  ::mouarf:: 
 un moment, j'avais suggr dont le forum adquat que les moinseurs se prennent une fentre modale demandant de justifier, d'expliquer, mais bon, je vais encore me coucher ignorant ce soir,  ::mrgreen::  pas grave, mais just curious...
Ou alors comme le dit Yves, qu'il (elle) ait les couilles (oops, "elle" a va pas marcher  ::haha:: ) de venir expliquer ce -1. Mais c'est un organe qui s'atrophie (les dioxines, les furanes...)

Dans les annes '70, Gb disait, dans _L'an 01_,  *on arrte tout, on rflchit, et c'est pas triste.*  Compltement utopique (l'utopie il en faut normment, car a rduit  la cuisson [je crois que c'est de lui a aussi]), il n'a jamais t entendu et en 2012 on continue  foncer vers le mur : on finira bien par l'atteindre, et a fera un beau clash... 

a me fait un peu chichi pour mes gosses,  ::cry:: 




> (...) C'est trs certainement inenvisageable actuellement, mais il n'y a pas si longtemps que a ( l'chelle d'un peuple ou d'une civilisation), lorsque on arrivait dans une telle impasse tant conomique qu'industrielle, il n'y avait qu'une guerre pour sortir de la crise et tout remettre  plat.


T'as rien de moins horrible ? De plus humain ? Encore que, des fois je me demande ce que a veut dire "humain" : on dirait un synonyme de "barbare"...

----------


## Bluedeep

> T'as rien de moins horrible ?* De plus humain* ? Encore que, des fois je me demande ce que a veut dire "humain" : on dirait un synonyme de "barbare"...


C'est pour a que tu te prends des "-1".

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est pour a que tu te prends des "-1".


Oui, tu as raison. Bizarrement, alors que le titre du forum est "Club des professionnels de l'informatique", y a pas beaucoup de gens qui rflchissent avant de "moinser", et qui le font plus par rflexe qu'autre chose. Ils ne lisent pas la rponse, c'est le posteur qui compte, et qu'importe ce qu'il dit, c'est un -1 automatique. Ou alors (mais je n'ose l'envisager) ils ne comprennent pas le post !  :8O:  Non, c'est pas possible, ce sont des professionnels de l'informatique, quand mme !  ::aie::

----------


## mala92

> T'as rien de moins horrible ? De plus humain ? Encore que, des fois je me demande ce que a veut dire "humain" : on dirait un synonyme de "barbare"...


La fin du monde est dans 3.5 mois, donc on s'en fout !!!  ::dehors:: 

Y'a pas besoin d'une Guerre pour tout faire pter. Goldman Sachs est en train de nous concocter un truc pire qu'une ventuelle explosion de la centrale. Lehman Brother, c'tait de l'entranement.



> Oui, tu as raison. Bizarrement, alors que le titre du forum est "Club des professionnels de l'informatique", y a pas beaucoup de gens qui rflchissent avant de "moinser", et qui le font plus par rflexe qu'autre chose. Ils ne lisent pas la rponse, c'est le posteur qui compte, et qu'importe ce qu'il dit, c'est un -1 automatique. Ou alors (mais je n'ose l'envisager) ils ne comprennent pas le post !  Non, c'est pas possible, ce sont des professionnels de l'informatique, quand mme !


C'est clair, j'ai dj vu des salves que -1 sur tes commentaires sans que j'en comprenne vraiment la raison.  ::aie::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Oui, tu as raison. Bizarrement, alors que le titre du forum est "Club des professionnels de l'informatique", y a pas beaucoup de gens qui rflchissent avant de "moinser", et qui le font plus par rflexe qu'autre chose. Ils ne lisent pas la rponse, c'est le posteur qui compte, et qu'importe ce qu'il dit, c'est un -1 automatique. Ou alors (mais je n'ose l'envisager) ils ne comprennent pas le post !  Non, c'est pas possible, ce sont des professionnels de l'informatique, quand mme !


Tu n'as visiblement strictement rien compris  la rponse (laconique il est vrai) que je lui ai fait.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu n'as visiblement strictement rien compris  la rponse (laconique il est vrai) que je lui ai fait.


C'est tout a fait possible !  ::mouarf::  
Mais, a ne change pas mon avis sur les moinseurs frntiques. (heureusement, certains jugent correctement - ce qui ne veut pas dire "selon mon avis", mais "selon le leur", et sur la rponse plutt que sur le pseudo de l'metteur).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est clair, j'ai dj vu des salves que -1 sur tes commentaires sans que j'en comprenne vraiment la raison.


Ce n'est pas pour mes posts que je parlais, je comprends tout  fait que mes posts soient mal perus, car j'ai une tendance naturelle  la provocation humoristique, et qu'il faut un esprit un peu tordu pour le comprendre.  ::aie::

----------


## chaplin

> Dans les annes '70, Gb disait, dans _L'an 01_,  *on arrte tout, on rflchit, et c'est pas triste.*  Compltement utopique (l'utopie il en faut normment, car a rduit  la cuisson [je crois que c'est de lui a aussi]), il n'a jamais t entendu et en 2012 *on continue  foncer vers le mur : on finira bien par l'atteindre, et a fera un beau clash*...


Depuis Fukushima, les japonnais y rflchissent srieusement. Il faut qu'une catastrophe arrive pour qu'on se repose les bonnes questions, en plus la radioactivit est un phnomne durable, assez pour faire rflchir longtemps et dans le bon sens.

L'utilisation des pesticides est encore plus vicieux et  la porte de tous.

----------


## alexrtz

> Je me marre : ton post a hrit d'un +1 quand le mien a pris un -1, et pourtant on dit + ou - la mme chose,


Donc a voudrait dire qu'il y a sur ce forum au moins deux personnes qui ne sont pas du mme avis (ou un schyzo, c'est au choix), c'est dingue a !
Perso j'ai plussoy Sunchaser parce qu'il a non seulement crit exactement ce que je pense mais qu'en + il l'a fait mieux que je ne l'aurais fait moi-mme (ce qui n'tait pas le cas de ton post, d'o le non-plussoiement).
La personne qui a moinss ton post (donc ni moi ni une de mes nombreuses personnalits) ne l'a pas fait sur celui de Sunchaser peut-tre simplement parce qu'elle n'a pas eu/pris le temps de le lire.




> un moment, j'avais suggr dont le forum adquat que les moinseurs se prennent une fentre modale demandant de justifier, d'expliquer


Sauf que si un forumeur n'est pas d'accord avec toi pour une raison qui a dj t cite sur le forum, a n'apporterait pas grand chose de la rpter (je suppose que c'est d'ailleurs en partie pour viter a que ce systme a t mis en place).

----------


## MiaowZedong

> T'as rien de moins horrible ? De plus humain ? Encore que, des fois je me demande ce que a veut dire "humain" : on dirait un synonyme de "barbare"...


Tu es srieusement en train de demander s'il y a quelque chose de plus humain que la guerre? 

Je ne peux pas me retenir: tu viens de quelle plante? un univers parallle? Un lointain futur....attends, je crois que j'ai trouv: tu es un Eloi ramen du futur!

(dsol, il n'y avait pas d'article en Franais)

Mme si les animaux se mnent bien des petites guerres comme ils le peuvents, les bandes de chimpanzs les unes contre les autres, les lions contre les hynes, etc, s'agissant de faire la guerre l'humain est infiniment plus efficace, donc non, il n'y a pas vraiment de chose plus humaine.

Accessoirement, il n'y a que moi qui ai tiqu sur le fait que l'UE trouve que les centrales ont besoin de renforcer leurs protections contre les secousses sismiques aprs Fukushima? Peut-tre que nos dirigeants n'ont pas cout en cours de gologie....

----------


## Jipt

> Tu es srieusement en train de demander s'il y a quelque chose de plus humain que la guerre? 
> 
> Je ne peux pas me retenir: tu viens de quelle plante? un univers parallle? Un lointain futur....attends, je crois que j'ai trouv: tu es un Eloi ramen du futur!
> Mme si les animaux se mnent bien des petites guerres comme ils le peuvent, les bandes de chimpanzs les unes contre les autres, les lions contre les hynes, etc, s'agissant de faire la guerre l'humain est infiniment plus efficace, donc non, il n'y a pas vraiment de chose plus humaine.
> .


Bah, j'entendais "humain" dans le sens "humaniste", "bon", toussa toussa...
En fait je viens des bisounours  ::mrgreen:: 
Et je n'arrive pas  comprendre qu'on ne soit pas plus volu que les chimpanzs, les lions, etc.




> Accessoirement, il n'y a que moi qui ai tiqu sur le fait que l'UE trouve que les centrales ont besoin de renforcer leurs protections contre les secousses sismiques aprs Fukushima? Peut-tre que nos dirigeants n'ont pas cout en cours de gologie....


Nos dirigeants n'coutent que les espces sonnantes et trbuchantes, ils me font penser  Picsou quand il plonge dans sa piscine de pognon...

----------


## ManusDei

> Nos dirigeants n'coutent que les espces sonnantes et trbuchantes, ils me font penser  Picsou quand il plonge dans sa piscine de pognon...


Je dirais plutt dans ce cas prcis qu'ils ont entendu les craintes (majoritairement infondes) d'une bande d'abrutis qui a jou sur une catastrophe pour faire avancer son agenda.

----------


## BenoitM

1)Je ne savais pas que le rapport avait t rdig par GreenPeace.
2)Je suppose que c'est aussi ce qu'on disait au sujet de Fukushima


ps : Il me semble que le rapport parle trs peu des problmes sismiques. Et il y a aussi une centrale nuclaire qui peut avoir des difficults si il y a une panne de courant de plus d'1h...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> 2)Je suppose que c'est aussi ce qu'on disait au sujet de Fukushima


En fait, non...au Japon, des seismes de trs forte magnitude sont possibles et les Japonais l'ont toujours su. D'ailleurs, la centrale de Fukushima Dai-ini, situe  quelques kilomtres seulement de Dai-ichi, s'est arrte automatiquement lors du seisme, de mme que les autres centrales Japonaises affectes. Seule Fukushima Dai-ichi, en raison d'un non-respect des normes de scurit, s'est retrouve incapable d'assurer le refroidissement des racteurs. Mais le problme dcoulait bien d'un non-respect des normes de scurit, il n'y a donc pas matire  les durcir (sauf en termes des peines pour ceux qui ne les respectent pas).

La situation en Europe est diffrente: contrairement au Japon, notre continent n'est pas assis sur une faille de subduction active. Beaucoup de centrales sont situes dans des rgions n'ayant jamais connu un seisme suffisament fort pour renverser un verre d'eau....de faon gnrale, l'Europe est extrmement priviligie par rapport aux risques naturels. Malgr cela, on voit des pays renoncer au nuclaire de peur que a fasse "comme Fukushima"....comme dit ManusDei, ce sont des abrutis.

P.S. Jipt, l'humanisme signifie croire en la spcificit de l'humain, pas forcment qu'il soit bon (ce serait plutot le bisounoursisme, justement). D'ailleurs, tu t'tonnes que nous ne soyons pas plus volus que les chimpanzs, mais nous avons avions et bombes l o ils n'ont que des btons et des pierres: si ce n'est pas tre plus volus.....

----------


## sevyc64

> Seule Fukushima Dai-ichi, en raison d'un non-respect des normes de scurit, s'est retrouve incapable d'assurer le refroidissement des racteurs. Mais le problme dcoulait bien d'un non-respect des normes de scurit, il n'y a donc pas matire  les durcir (sauf en termes des peines pour ceux qui ne les respectent pas).


C'est quand mme oublier aussi la particularit du sisme. Il a t trs largement suprieur en intensit que ce qui avait t imagin jusque l dans cette rgion. Le tsunami qui a suivi, lui-mme, a dpass toutes les estimations. La digue protgeant la centrale faisait une 10ne de mtre de haut. Des travaux taient prvus pour la rehausser de 8  9 mtres car ils estimaient qu'une vague plus haute que 10 m tait possible. Certes les travaux ont pris du retard pour des raisons irresponsables, mais ils auraient porter la digue  19m quand la vague du tsumani a t mesur  plus de 23m.

Certes d'normes ngligences n'ont fait que largement empir le problme, mais problme il y aurait eu quand mme par l'ampleur mme du phnomne sismique et tsunamique qui n'tait pas imaginable avec les donnes connues jusque l.




> La situation en Europe est diffrente: contrairement au Japon, notre continent n'est pas assis sur une faille de subduction active. Beaucoup de centrales sont situes dans des rgions n'ayant jamais connu un seisme suffisamment fort pour renverser un verre d'eau....de faon gnrale, l'Europe est extrmement privilgie par rapport aux risques naturels. Malgr cela, on voit des pays renoncer au nuclaire de peur que a fasse "comme Fukushima"....comme dit ManusDei, ce sont des abrutis.


Rien n'est moins sur. Rien qu'en France, la carte de l'activit sismique a t rvise ces quelques dernires annes. Si, il y a encore 20 ans seules quelques rgions trs localises taient rpertories comme activit sismique importante, dsormais c'est plus de la moiti du territoire qui est class en risque sismique important  majeur. Et le risque sismique n'est pas le pire. Il y a aussi le risque d'inondation aussi. Plus de 30% du territoire franais est dsormais class en zone potentiellement inondable, sachant que les centrales sont toujours  proximits de rivires (ou de la mer).
D'ailleurs, alors la carte des risques est en cours de rvision (a prendra plus de 10 ans certainement), les premiers rsultats ont conduit  rehausse des niveau de scurit de l'ensemble des centrales nuclaires franaises avec  la cl d'importantes sommes d'argent  trouver pour faire les travaux.

----------


## ManusDei

C'est quoi un risque sismique important ou majeur (question honnte) ?

On dpasse rarement (jamais ?) la magnitude 2 dans les environs de Tarbes, et c'est connu comme tant une zone sismique depuis des annes.

Je reste dubitatif, mais j'avoue que c'est en partie  cause des "risques sismiques"  Fessenheim, avancs par certains cologistes, prenant pour exemple un sisme estim  la magnitude 6 dans la rgion en... 1356 ( peu prs).

Ca aide pas  rendre la menace crdible  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> C'est quoi un risque sismique important ou majeur (question honnte) ?


Je ne peux donner plus de prcisions, je ne suis pas dans les secrets des organismes qui tablissent ces niveaux (d'autant plus que a doit tre compliqu)




> On dpasse rarement (jamais ?) la magnitude 2 dans les environs de Tarbes, et c'est connu comme tant une zone sismique depuis des annes.


Chez moi il est pas rare de monter  3 voire 3.5 (une  2 fois par an  peu prs, avec une moyenne de 2  3 sismes par jours, totalement imperceptibles) et pourtant j'habite pas loin de Tarbes (60km environ).

D'une part la partie occidentale des pyrnes est particulire dans le sens ou elle a une trs forte activit sismique mais un niveau de risque class de faible  moyen. La raison est qu'il y a en permanence des sismes de trs faibles amplitudes. Lnergie n'a pas le temps de s'accumuler suffisamment pour pouvoir crer de gros sismes.

D'autre part, la France ne se limite pas  la rgion de Tarbes. Pour ne rester que dans les Pyrnes, je me souviens qu'il ya quelques annes, il y avait eu un sisme du cot de Perpignan, de l'ordre de 5 me semble-t-il, dans une rgion ou les archives sur 250 ans en arrire n'ont jamais recenser trace d'un quelconque sisme.  




> Je reste dubitatif, mais j'avoue que c'est en partie  cause des "risques sismiques"  Fessenheim, avancs par certains cologistes, prenant pour exemple un sisme estim  la magnitude 6 dans la rgion en... 1356 ( peu prs).


L'importance n'est pas tant la date du prcdent sisme mais bien la possibilit qu'il survienne. Les calculs de risques ont t revus, notamment depuis fukushima, et les sismes prcdents, notamment au del de 100 ans n'ont plus une place aussi important  cause de limprcision des archives et des estimations de magnitudes.

La fermeture de Fessenheim, n'en dplaisent aux cologistes, est avant conomique. Il s'agit de la plus vieille centrale de France encore en activit. La remettre aux nouvelles normes actuelles et aux nouvelles normes qui arriveront immanquablement d'ici quelques annes couterais largement plus que ce qu'elle peut rapporter et que, mme sont dmantlement.
Le cas de Fessenhiem est particulier dans le sens ou il y a une faille sismique dans la rgion, et elle passe pile-poil sous la centrale. Depuis Fukushima et les nouveaux calculs de risque, un sisme de magnitude 7.5, voire 8 est, dsormais jug possible  Fessenheim.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est quoi un risque sismique important ou majeur (question honnte) ?
> 
> On dpasse rarement (jamais ?) la magnitude 2 dans les environs de Tarbes, et c'est connu comme tant une zone sismique depuis des annes.
> 
> Je reste dubitatif, mais j'avoue que c'est en partie  cause des "risques sismiques"  Fessenheim, avancs par certains cologistes, prenant pour exemple un sisme estim  la magnitude 6 dans la rgion en... 1356 ( peu prs).
> 
> Ca aide pas  rendre la menace crdible


La question est plutt est-ce qu'un risque existe, oui ou non ? Et la rponse est obligatoirement "oui". Et se baser sur ce qui s'est dj produit est d'une btise sans nom. 
Si on s'en tient  a, on voit que 
avant dcembre 1999, nous n'avions jamais eu de tempte de cette violence.Avant la tempte Xynthia, il n'y avait jamais eu de problme sur la cte vendenne.On n'avait jamais vu  Toulouse des minis tornades, jusqu' cette anne.En Floride, jamais on avait vu des cyclones de l'ampleur de ceux de ces dernires annes.Haiti, un sisme comme on n'en avait jamais vu sur cette ileTsunami en Indonsie d'une violence jamais vuAu Japon, donc, pareil, jamais vu pareil ampleurItalie, des sismes importants ces dernires annes (dont un cette anne au nord)

Tout a pour dire, que ce n'est pas parce que a n'est jamais arriv, que a n'arrivera jamais, et donc, ce n'est pas de savoir si a arrivera qu'il est important de rpondre, mais "que sommes-nous prts  accepter quand a arrivera ?"

----------


## ManusDei

> L'importance n'est pas tant la date du prcdent sisme mais bien la possibilit qu'il survienne. Les calculs de risques ont t revus, notamment depuis fukushima, et les sismes prcdents, notamment au del de 100 ans n'ont plus une place aussi important  cause de limprcision des archives et des estimations de magnitudes.
> 
> Depuis Fukushima et les nouveaux calculs de risque, un sisme de magnitude 7.5, voire 8 est, dsormais jug possible  Fessenheim.


Je connais pas la science derrire ce dossier, mais dans deux autres dossiers mdiatiquement sensibles (don du sang, antennes pour tlphones portables), j'ai constat que les chiffres/risques taient bass sur du vent. L, quand suite  une catastrophe, on revoit les risques  la hausse un peu partout, mon rflexe c'est de penser qu'on cherche  se couvrir, sans se poser de question sur la sant/scurit. Je ne suis effectivement pas du tout comptent pour juger (et j'ai pas envie de prendre le temps pour tudier le dossier), mais vu le traitement des deux autres dossiers cits au-dessus, j'ai des doutes sur les risques du nuclaire.




> La question est plutt est-ce qu'un risque existe, oui ou non ? Et la rponse est obligatoirement "oui". Et se baser sur ce qui s'est dj produit est d'une btise sans nom.


Les modles thoriques utiliss pour le calcul du risque sont des extrapolations sur ce qui s'est dj produit.

Donc effectivement, comme tu le dis, on est dans du "que sommes-nous prts  accepter quand a arrivera ?" ou "De quoi on accepte de se passer pour que a n'arrive pas?"

----------


## sevyc64

> L, quand suite  une catastrophe, on revoit les risques  la hausse un peu partout, mon rflexe c'est de penser qu'on cherche  se couvrir, sans se poser de question sur la sant/scurit.


Le problme est que dans les catastrophes comme fukushima, la ralit a explose tous les modles de calcul de risque. Ce qui a conduit  revoir ces modles  la hausse. Mais ce que tu avance est peut-tre un petit peu (probablement beaucoup) vrai  ::mrgreen:: 




> Les modles thoriques utiliss pour le calcul du risque sont des extrapolations sur ce qui s'est dj produit.


Justement, plus uniquement et de moins en moins quand c'est possible due  la (non)fiabilit des donnes




> avant dcembre 1999, nous n'avions jamais eu de tempte de cette violence.


Certes, il n'y a pas trace d'une telle ampleur mais les temptes ne sont quand mme pas rare sur la facade atlantique, et les modles mtorologiques l'avait quand mme prvus plusieurs jours  l'avance.



> Avant la tempte Xynthia, il n'y avait jamais eu de problme sur la cte vendenne.


Si, rgulirement, c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que les digues avaient t construites. Sauf que les digues n'ont pas t entretenues, ont t perces de route pour accder  la plage, qu'on a construit sur des zones que l'on savait risques, ....




> On n'avait jamais vu  Toulouse des minis tornades, jusqu' cette anne.


Certes pas de cette ampleur, je suis d'accord, mais c'est un phnomne relativement courant sur les plateaux gersois et de l'adour. Gnralement, elles ne parcourent que quelques centaines de m et ne font pas de dgats.



> Tsunami en Indonsie d'une violence jamais vu


Exact, et qui a mis en vidence que la tectonique de la rgion, qui tait considre comme relativement connue, est, en fait bien plus complexe et mconnue. Ces catastrophes l contribuent  amliorer les modles de calcul des risques et revoir ces risques l  la hausse.

Il ne faut pas perdre de vue aussi que, pour les phnomnes qui ne se produisent que tout les 50, 100ans ou plus, on a la mmoire courte et on a tendance  minimiser ou oublier les risques au fur et  mesure que l'on s'loigne de dernier phnomnes (et donc, intrinsquement que l'on se rapproche du prochain).





> ce n'est pas de savoir si a arrivera qu'il est important de rpondre, mais "que sommes-nous prts  accepter quand a arrivera ?"


Tout a fait. Il est, je pense, dsormais, de plus en plus communment admis que le risque 0 n'existe pas et que l'on ne pourra jamais totalement se protger de tous risques. Il convient dsormais de dcider ou mettre le curseur entre les risques auxquels on s'expose, et les cout de protections et ceux que l'on accepte de ne pas pourvoir se protger.

Il est clair, qu' phnomnes strictement identiques, avec les urbanisation, l'augmentation de populations,etc ... les risques ne sont pas les mmes actuellement qu'il y a 100ans

----------


## souviron34

> Accessoirement, il n'y a que moi qui ai tiqu sur le fait que l'UE trouve que les centrales ont besoin de renforcer leurs protections contre les secousses sismiques aprs Fukushima? Peut-tre que nos dirigeants n'ont pas cout en cours de gologie....


tu as ta rponse ici :




> Je dirais plutt dans ce cas prcis qu'ils ont entendu les craintes (majoritairement infondes) d'une bande d'abrutis qui a jou sur une catastrophe pour faire avancer son agenda.








> D'autre part, la France ne se limite pas  la rgion de Tarbes. Pour ne rester que dans les Pyrnes, je me souviens qu'il ya quelques annes, il y avait eu un sisme du cot de Perpignan, de l'ordre de 5 me semble-t-il, dans une rgion ou les archives sur 250 ans en arrire n'ont jamais recenser trace d'un quelconque sisme.


Oui, mais il est pour le moins trange que le BRGM n'ait pas les mmes niveaux d'alertes et de risques que l'quivalent espagnol pour la mme zone  ::aie:: 





> La fermeture de Fessenheim, n'en dplaisent aux cologistes, est avant conomique.


Tout  fait.. Et politique... En rien autre chose...





> *L'importance n'est pas tant la date du prcdent sisme mais bien la possibilit qu'il survienne.* Les calculs de risques ont t revus, notamment depuis fukushima, et les sismes prcdents, notamment au del de 100 ans n'ont plus une place aussi important  cause de limprcision des archives et des estimations de magnitudes.





> Le cas de Fessenhiem est particulier dans le sens ou il y a une faille sismique dans la rgion, et elle passe pile-poil sous la centrale. *Depuis Fukushima et les nouveaux calculs de risque, un sisme de magnitude 7.5, voire 8 est, dsormais jug possible  Fessenheim.*





> *La question est plutt est-ce qu'un risque existe, oui ou non ?* Et la rponse est obligatoirement "oui". Et se baser sur ce qui s'est dj produit est d'une btise sans nom. 
> ..
> Tout a pour dire, que ce n'est pas parce que a n'est jamais arriv, que a n'arrivera jamais, et donc, ce n'est pas de savoir si a arrivera qu'il est important de rpondre, mais "que sommes-nous prts  accepter quand a arrivera ?"





> Le problme est que dans les catastrophes comme fukushima, *la ralit a explose tous les modles de calcul de risque.* Ce qui a conduit  revoir ces modles  la hausse. Mais ce que tu avance est peut-tre un petit peu (probablement beaucoup) vrai


Votre logique est scientifiquement fausse... et vraie  :;):  

Le problme n'est pas le risque en tant que tel, mais la PROBABILITE qu'il arrive pendant une priode donne (le temps de vie de la centrale).

La Nature explose focment *TOUS* les modles.. C'est bien pour a que les chelles de mangitude sont des chelles ouvertes...

Le percement du Golfe du Yucatan ou de la Baie d'Hudson par une mtorite s'est PASSE, et la magnitude tait bien au-del mme d'une magnitude 11...

De mme que l'explosion de super-volcans...

C'est comme pour le RC..

Nous sommes dans une socit qui pense que la Nature est domptable, contrlable... Une croyance issue du Sicle des Lumires, et renforce par l'abandon spirituel et religieux de ces dernires dcennies..

Mais ce n'est pas le cas, et QUEL QUE SOIT CE QU'ON PREVOIT, *on pourra tre dpass..
*

Les frquences mesures d'explosion, de sismes, ou autres ne sont que des mesures sur le pass.. Elles ne peuvent prjuger en rien de ce qui peut se passer dans un an, dans 100 ans, dans 1000 ou 10 000 ans...

Alors que l'on prenne des prcautions c'est bien. Les Japonais avaient prvu large : une vague de plus de 10 mtres de haut est extrmement rare.. C'est nanmoins arriv... *

Que l'on pense qu' Fessenheim on puisse avoir 7.5 ne prjuge en rien qu'on n'aura pas 11 dans 5 ans, ou 4 pendant des dizaines de milliers d'annes...


C'est comme "Le Big One" pour la Californie et Los Angels. On sait que a va arriver.. Mais quand ?? Dans 5 ans ? Dans 50 ans ? Dans 500 ans ?? Dans 50 000 ans ??

Comme vous l'avez dit, c'est "_quels sont les risques que l'on accepte_"...

Par exemple, tout le monde sait que le Vsuve est susceptible de r-exploser comme il l'a fait en dtruisant Pompi et Herculanum.. Mais, comme dans toutes les rgions volcaniques et sismiques, les populations se sont r-installes, et personne ne pourra vacuer la rgion de Naples et ses 500 000 habitants..

C'est un risque accept... La Rsilience.. Un fatalisme devant la ralit superpos aux croyances..

Alors c'est sr que maintenant, dans notre Monde - et particulirement notre France - athe voire anti-croyance, on voudrait des assurances, et on dnigrera et poursuivra (_y compris en Justice_) toute personne/organisme.. n'en donnant pas.. 

Mais telle est la ralit...


* : personne,  l'chelle humaine "scientifique", c'est  dire depuis 3 sicles, n'avait vu un tremblement de terre qui dplace une masse comme celle de la totalit de l'ile du Japon de 2 mtres... ce qui a pourtant t le cas..

----------


## sevyc64

> * : personne,  l'chelle humaine "scientifique", c'est  dire depuis 3 sicles, n'avait vu un tremblement de terre qui dplace une masse comme celle de la totalit de l'ile du Japon de 2 mtres... ce qui a pourtant t le cas..


On en sait rien en fait. Soit il n'y a pas eu de traces, soit elles se sont perdues avec le temps. Coupl au fait que les techniques pour faire de telles mesures prcises sont trs trs rcentes, certainement bien plus rcentes que la dernire apparition d'un tel phnomne.

----------


## souviron34

bah.. On sait quand mme un certain nombre de trucs, et l'Histoire a quand mme enregistr un certain nombre.. Ce qu'on sait des derniers grands vnements comme a :


Le Tsunami de l'an dernier
Le Tsunami de 2005
La Tugunska 1908 http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89v..._la_Toungouska
Le Krakatoa : 1883  http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krakatoa
L'ruption d'un volcan aux iles Canaries 1730-1736 http://www.lave-volcans.com/fiches_v...tion=Timanfaya
L'ruption du Vsuve et la destruction de Pompei : 76 ap JC
Santaurin : 1600 av JC http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santorin et ventuellement http://www.mondeinconnu.com/dossiers...raz-de-marees/ des vagues de 9  13 mtres  1600 km
20 000 - 40 000 avant avant JC : d'aprs les Maoris, leur lgende orale veut que Pel, la Desse du feu fuit plein sud aux iles Hawaii, poursuivie par le Dieu de la Mer. Et que chaque fois qu'il l'attrape, il lui attrape le pied, et elle s'chappe, et une ile apparait... Or les les naissent au mme endroit physique, et drivent vers le nord-ouest et le Japon avec la tectonique des plaques (_mouvement apparent quasi plein sud_). Il semble donc que au moins une ile soit apparue de mmoire d'homme.. et qu'il y ait eu assez de tradition orale pour observer la drive des iles..

De plus, vraisemblablement un cataclysme assez gigantesque s'est pass vers -4000 ou  peu prs (_d'o l'Arche de No, le dluge, etc_) (qui est peut-tre celui de Santorin, et correspondrait peut-tre  la lgende de l'Atlantide)..

o,  part la Tungunska, ces vnements ont eu des rpercussions importantes sur les populations. Les autres se sont passs l o il n'y avait personne. (_dserts ou ocans_).


Il y a des crits depuis 8 000 ans environ, des voyageurs depuis - 6000 en gros, et des explorateurs  peu prs vers -2000, la plupart ayant laiss des crits, rcits, ou ... On a donc une assez bonne ide des gros vnements qui se sont passs depuis 8000 ans, et de leur taille et impact.. (_l o il y avait des gens, bien entendu_)

----------


## xelab

> C'est un risque accept... La Rsilience.. Un fatalisme devant la ralit superpos aux croyances..
> 
> Alors c'est sr que maintenant, dans notre Monde - et particulirement notre France - athe voire anti-croyance, on voudrait des assurances, et on dnigrera et poursuivra (_y compris en Justice_) toute personne/organisme.. n'en donnant pas.. 
> 
> Mais telle est la ralit...


Sauf qu'on peut difficilement changer la ralit de l'existence de sismes ou autres catastrophes naturelles tandis qu'on peut changer la ralit de l'existence de centrales nuclaires (qui en cas d'accidents graves entranent des dgts  la fois d'une autre nature que l'vnement naturel initial, quand il y en un, mais aussi des dgts beaucoup plus longs dans le temps), voil toute la diffrence... C'est sans doute pour cela qu'on n'a jamais vu de manifs contre l'Etna mais beaucoup plus contre Fessenheim par exemple.

----------


## souviron34

C'est pas faux, mais entre "une grande prudence" et "ne rien faire" il y a une nuance.. Qui est justement celle des "risques accepts"...


Si on est cohrent, alors on arrte tout de suite l'ensemble des centrales, on arrte de produire de l'uranium enrichi, et on impose  travers le monde cette vision.

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, je suis contre le nuclaire en tant que tel, mais j'admet que pour l'instant on n'a pas trouv de remplacement.. Faute de moyens por la France, qui a opt depuis 45 ans pour le nuclaire.. Mais pour les autres pays, ce n'est pas la raison : on n'a tout simplement pas trouv...

Et couvrir le paysage d'oliennes ou de panneaux solaires, quitte  modifier l'albedo de la Terre, n'est ni souhaitable ni forcment mieux (_effet de serre garanti_).

Alors la gothermie est sans doute une bonne option.. Mais on est loin de pouvoir satisfaire l'ensemble de nos besoins avec a..

Maintenant, on peut prendre des prcautions.. Mais le catastrophisme n'a jamais amlior les choses : Tchernobyl a t une vraie catastrophe, mais toutes les prdictions disant que tout serait dtruit dans la zone pour des milliers d'annes s'avrent fausses :  part quelques espces d'arbres et de plantes qui se sont profondment modifies, 95% de la faune et de la flore - sans parler des humains - reprennent leur cours normal mme pas 30 ans aprs... Tout en ayant toujours le potentiel du "sarcophage"  ct... De mme, le catastrophisme du RC n'amne strictement rien, et les oiseaux qui prvoyait il y a 3 ans que la Terre serait inhabitable en 2020 ont fait plus de mal que de bien...

Comme toutes les visions "idologiques" et " oeillres", elles n'engagent que ceux qui y croient et n'amnent que du fanatisme.

La "Risque Zro" n'existe pas, et certainement pas en ce qui concerne la Nature.. La "Prdictabilit" des sismes est de la science-fiction.. 

Une application stricte du fameux "Principe de Prcaution" trs  la mode implquerait la fermeture de l'ensemble des centrales : Montlimar est galement dans une rgion sismique, de mme que nombre d'autres centrales.. C'est le meilleur moyen de ne pas avoir de risques..

D'autre part, et on le voit tous les jours, ce qui est rcent n'est pas forcment plus solide que ce qui est vieux...

Des prcautions adaptes doivent effectivement tre prises, quand on le peut, o on le peut, et avec les moyens que l'on veut y consacrer...

Qu'une centrale, un pont, une voie de chemin de fer, soit vieille et qu'il faille la fermer/remplacer/renforcer, c'est trs bien.

Que l'on pense que cela soit la solution et que cela limine tout risque est tout simplement aberrant...

----------


## sevyc64

> Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, je suis contre le nuclaire en tant que tel


tre contre Le Nuclaire est bien l le problme (et ce n'est pas toi que je vise, souviron34).

tre contre la technologie nuclaire utilise actuellement des les centrales lectriques, OUI, car c'est probablement une des plus dangereuse.

Mais on ne peut pas, comme les escrologistes et une partie de la populations qu'ils arrivent  manipuler, tre contre Le Nuclaire car c'est, parmi les sources d'nergies connues actuellement, la seule capable de rpondre  nos besoins durablement.
Il existe diverses techniques de productions d'lectricit  partir du nuclaire dont plusieurs probablement tout aussi efficaces et bien moins dangereuses que celle actuellement utilise. Mais avec le lobbying des escrologistes, entre-autre, depuis de nombreuses annes, les recherches sont quasiment arrtes car il est trs hasardeux de se lancer dans le nuclaire actuellement. C'est dans ce contexte l que des projets comme SuperPhonix, l'EPR, etc... n'en finissent jamais d'tre en construction avec des normes qui changent tous les 6 mois alors qu'ils permettraient justement de progresser vers de nouvelles pistes de technologies (dont certaines pourraient d'ailleurs utiliser comme partie de combustibles les dchets des centrales actuelle dont on ne sait que faire).

Faut-il rappeler le discours escrologique actuel, plus que contradictoire ?
 Il faut diminuer notre consommation et notre besoin en lectricit. Il faut fermer les centrales nuclaires _(et les remplacer par des centrales charbon et fioul, extrmement polluantes, mais a, ils se gardent bien de le dire)_ Il faut diminuer notre dpendance au ptrole (et donc au fioul ?) dans les transports et privilgier et dvelopper les vhicules lectriques _(qui seront rechargs donc par de l'lectricit supplmentaires produites par les centrales nuclaires, mais a, ils se gardent bien de le dire, tout comme ils se gardent bien de dire aussi que les batteries quipant ces vhicules sont certainement une des choses les plus polluantes de nos technologies modernes)_

Tout n'est pas forcment faux dans ce qu'ils disent, mais leur sectarisme et leur extrmisme font que leur discours n'est pas crdible et raliste et leur lobbyisme peut mme en devenir dangereux pour notre avenir de pays dvelopps en ralentissant ou bloquant de manire plus ou moins directe l'volution et lamlioration des techniques de production d'nergies actuelles

----------


## souviron34

> tre contre Le Nuclaire est bien l le problme (et ce n'est pas toi que je vise, souviron34).
> 
> tre contre la technologie nuclaire utilise actuellement des les centrales lectriques, OUI, car c'est probablement une des plus dangereuse.


Bien videmment  ::): 

Je suis cependant contre les EPR et SuperPhoenix..

Depuis longtemps je suis pour la fusion... Simplement les problmes technologiques soulevs sont normes, et ne sont pas prs d'tre rsolus.. Peut-tre d'ici 25, 50 ou 100 ans..

Mais vu qu'ils demandent des sommes colossales, et un "gaspillage" norme inhrent  cette recherche (_faire un btiment pendant 10 ans pour qu'il crme en 3 secondes ne sera pas considr par les contribuables comme une Grande Avance_), en ces temps de crise ce n'est pas un discours que les politiques veulent tenir.. 

Alors on prfre dpenser ces mmes sommes colossales sur les EPR et autres SuperPhnix, dont on sait pourtant qu' la base ils comportent les mmes potentiels destructeurs, tant bass sur la fission... Mais on peut se prvaloir du point de vue des contribuables que "_on a l'exprience_" et "_on fait fonctionner notre industrie_", au lieu de "_des chercheurs gaspillent des sommes colossales_"..

La seule nergie nuclaire "propre", 100% sre et fournissant la quantit d'nergie demande est la fusion : la raction ne produit pas de matires radioactives, et s'arrte toute seule ds qu'il y a une fissure, une fuite.. 

Comme je le mentionne plus haut, je pense que nous sommes "pris" avec le nuclaire actuel pour un temps relativement long..

Et que, si l'on veut se trourner vers les "nergies renouvelables", la seule relle est la gothermie..  Solaire ou olien vont polluer le paysage (_c'est bien une pollution, non ?? Pour moi qui ai commenc ma carrire en regardant le ciel, la pollution visuelle est aussi importante que les autres_), tout ne permettant de satisfaire qu'une petite partie des besoins (_ moins de couvrir la terre et les ocans_), et pour le solaire perturber de manire significative l'albedo de la Terre, et donc participer bien plus activement que toutes les voitures du monde au Rchauffement Climatique. 

Et c'est effectivement l o je peux te rejoindre et appeler le discours actuel et depuis 2 dcennies des colos un discours "escrologique"..

La gothermie est "infinie" (_le magma est en quantits tellement gigantesques que des millnaires de ponctions ne changeraient strictement rien_), permanente (_jour ET nuit, t ET hiver_), invisible en surface,  avec des installations simples sans pratiquement de cots d'entretien, disponible partout dans le monde, sans aucun risque, et ne ncessitant que le creusement de "conduites" alant de 10  40 mtres de profondeur suivant les rgions, d'un diamtre suffisamment petit pour passer inaperues mme dans son jardin..

Compltes pour les besoins  plus grande chelle par des centrales  fusion, voil  mon sens le vrai futur cologique..

----------


## chaplin

> tre contre la technologie nuclaire utilise actuellement des les centrales lectriques, OUI, car c'est probablement une des plus dangereuse.
> 
> Mais on ne peut pas, comme les escrologistes et une partie de la populations qu'ils arrivent  manipuler, tre contre Le Nuclaire car c'est, parmi les sources d'nergies connues actuellement, la seule capable de rpondre  nos besoins durablement.
> Il existe diverses techniques de productions d'lectricit  partir du nuclaire dont plusieurs probablement tout aussi efficaces et bien moins dangereuses que celle actuellement utilise.


Il faut juste esprer qu'ils utilisent la bonne combinaison de technologies, autrement dit faire le bon choix.

----------


## Sunchaser

> La gothermie est "infinie" (_le magma est en quantits tellement gigantesques que des millnaires de ponctions ne changeraient strictement rien_), permanente (_jour ET nuit, t ET hiver_), invisible en surface,  avec des installations simples sans pratiquement de cots d'entretien, disponible partout dans le monde, sans aucun risque, et ne ncessitant que le creusement de "conduites" alant de 10  40 mtres de profondeur suivant les rgions, d'un diamtre suffisamment petit pour passer inaperues mme dans son jardin..


Bonjour,
Bon, ben en lisant cela, j'aurais tendance a m'exclamer "Super ! Ca y est ! On a la solution ...". Hors, je n'ai pas l'impression que cette techno soit dans l'air du temps, et perso je n'ai vu qu'une seule grosse "centrale", pas en France, dans la banlieue de Munich (les habitants du village en sont trs fier, d'ailleurs).
Qu'est ce qui frne ce type de projets ? Difficults techniques ? Cots de lancements de telle centrales ? Ne me dtes pas qu'il y a un lobby des oliennes, tout de mme ...  :;):

----------


## sevyc64

> Bonjour,
> Bon, ben en lisant cela, j'aurais tendance a m'exclamer "Super ! Ca y est ! On a la solution ...". Hors, je n'ai pas l'impression que cette techno soit dans l'air du temps, et perso je n'ai vu qu'une seule grosse "centrale", pas en France, dans la banlieue de Munich (les habitants du village en sont trs fier, d'ailleurs).
> Qu'est ce qui frne ce type de projets ? Difficults techniques ? Cots de lancements de telle centrales ? Ne me dtes pas qu'il y a un lobby des oliennes, tout de mme ...


Eolien peut-tre pas mais cologique oui. Il y a un risque d'atteinte de la nappe phratique. Pour mettre a en place il faut faire tout un tas de dossiers d'tudes gologiques  n'en plus finir, avoir les autorisations de divers organismes (prfecture, dde, drire, etc ...)

Ce genre d'installation se fait plus actuellement, je pense,  un niveau individuel et particulier quand tu as la chance d'avoir un terrain assez grand autour de ta maison

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Eolien peut-tre pas mais cologique oui.


j'aurais plus dit les lobbys nuclaires et ptroliers.

----------


## souviron34

> Hors, je n'ai pas l'impression que cette techno soit dans l'air du temps, et perso je n'ai vu qu'une seule grosse "centrale", pas en France, dans la banlieue de Munich (les habitants du village en sont trs fier, d'ailleurs).
> Qu'est ce qui frne ce type de projets ? Difficults techniques ? Cots de lancements de telle centrales ? Ne me dtes pas qu'il y a un lobby des oliennes, tout de mme ...


En ce qui concerne la gothermie, je dirais :

1) le freinage de tout le monde : vu que a ne cote pas grand chose ni en matriel ni en entretien, les industriels aussi bien que les gouvernements (pour soutenir l'industrie) n'en sont pas friands.. Enfin les matires premires (_silicium pour le solaire_) sont,  part ce qui est produit en Chine, entre les mains de quelques trs grandes botes, dont certaines franaises, qui entretiennent des lins fructueux avec les gouvernments successifs (_la FranAfrique en particulier, avec des botes come Areva ou Elf_), qui y ont des intrts gostratgiques..

2) Les colos bon chic bon genre trouvent que c'est moins "glamour" que l'olien ou le solaire

3) Un intrt lectoraliste et des colos et des gouvrenements quels qu'ils soient pour jouer sur "es nergies renouvelables" et rpondre  des critres (_Rio, ou l'Europe_) qu'ils se sont eux-mme fixs avec un caendrier lectoraliste : 20% en 2020, etc etc..

4) L'ensemble fait un "lobby" assez uniforme o d'un ct on prne des solutions qui ne sont que des pis-aller de court terme (_c'est ce qui se voit en politique_) correspondant  ce qui se propageait dans les annes hippies et suite (_la gnration de Bov et de Joly_), et de l'autre ct on n'a pas grand intrt ni financier ni du point de vue du slogan lectoraliste des "emplois et de l'industrie"...

A part quelques effets de mode sur les "puits canadiens", trs peu d'cho.. Et la seule techno implante est base sur l'utilisation de l'eau qui se rchauffe.. La vapeur naturelle suffirait, mais l encore d'une part quelques progrs restent  faire sur la conversion en nrgie et/ou l'isolation des conduits, et d'autre part a coterait trop peu cher pour que les industriels y voient un intrt..


En ce qui concerne la fusion, l ce sont des problmes technologiques/thoriques purs :on sait produire un magma de noyaux  10 millions de degrs, le maintenir en vie et le contrler pendant 1  3 secondes, mais pour l'instant on ne sait pas le contrler (sa trajectoire tout au moins) pendant plus longtemps... Or, ds qu'on ne contrle plus sa trajectoire, il touche les parois, et les fait fondre / les dissout.. D'o un lger poblme  ::aie::

----------


## chaplin

> En ce qui concerne la fusion, l ce sont des problmes technologiques/thoriques purs :on sait produire un magma de noyaux  10 millions de degrs, le maintenir en vie et le contrler pendant 1  3 secondes, mais pour l'instant on ne sait pas le contrler (sa trajectoire tout au moins) pendant plus longtemps... Or, ds qu'on ne contrle plus sa trajectoire, il touche les parois, et les fait fondre / les dissout.. D'o un lger poblme


Reconstituer les conditions du soleil, c'est quand mme super ambitieux. Si le principe darwiniste s'applique aux tests pour la fusion nuclaire comme il a t fait pour l'aviation ou l'arospatiale, il va y avoir pas mal de casse.

----------


## souviron34

bah a fait dj 60 ans qu'on cherche, et 40 plus srieusement :

Tokamak

On finira par y arriver...
 ::D: 


Mais du point de vue de l'ambition, c'est pas tellement diffrent de vouloir reproduire l'inverse... Faut pas oublier que a a quand mme pris pas loin de 90 ans, en comptant en plus tout l"effort de guerre (_la Seconde plus la Guerre Froide, c.a.d. 40 ans_) des USA avec les meilleurs physiciens du monde (_Fermi, Heisenberg, et autres Bohr et Oppenheimer..et pas mal d'autres_)

----------


## MiaowZedong

> * : personne,  l'chelle humaine "scientifique", c'est  dire depuis 3 sicles, n'avait vu un tremblement de terre qui dplace une masse comme celle de la totalit de l'ile du Japon de 2 mtres... ce qui a pourtant t le cas..


Ce qui me drange dans tout a, c'est que Fukushima Daiichi a eu des soucis qui ont t pargnes  d'autres centralesbeaucoup d'autres centralespar le respect des rgles de scurit. Et mme certaines qui n'taient pas tout  fait  jour ont rsist sans aucun problme; Fukushima Daiichi tait la pire au niveau scurit et en a pay le prix.

Au final, du point de vu pratique de la scurit, ce n'est pas trs pertinent de se demander si la vague aurait pu faire 50cm de moins ou de plus. Le Japon tant sis sur une faille sismique et expos  la mer, il y a avait risque de sisme et tsunami. Cela pouvait eventuellement amener l'inondation de la centrale malgr son mur protecteur; de nombreuses centrales ont t innondes par le mme tsunami, seule Fukushima Daiichi n'tait pas capable de maintenir ses opration de refroidissement dans ce cas. Le problme n'tait pas que les Japonais n'ont pas prvu la hauteur du tsunami mais bien que la scurit d'une centrale a t compltement (et criminalement) bazarde.

Dans le cas de l'Europe, rehausser l'amplitude sismique maximale prvue aurait un sens si l'on detecte une faille ou un acroissement de l'activit sismique. Rassurer l'opinion publique, c'est cohrent pour les politiciens peut-tre, mais couteux et inutile pour le pays.

----------


## sevyc64

> Ce qui me drange dans tout a, c'est que Fukushima Daiichi a eu des soucis qui ont t pargnes  d'autres centralesbeaucoup d'autres centralespar le respect des rgles de scurit. Et mme certaines qui n'taient pas tout  fait  jour ont rsist sans aucun problme; Fukushima Daiichi tait la pire au niveau scurit et en a pay le prix.
> 
> Au final, du point de vu pratique de la scurit, ce n'est pas trs pertinent de se demander si la vague aurait pu faire 50cm de moins ou de plus. Le Japon tant sis sur une faille sismique et expos  la mer, il y a avait risque de sisme et tsunami. Cela pouvait eventuellement amener l'inondation de la centrale malgr son mur protecteur; de nombreuses centrales ont t innondes par le mme tsunami, seule Fukushima Daiichi n'tait pas capable de maintenir ses opration de refroidissement dans ce cas. Le problme n'tait pas que les Japonais n'ont pas prvu la hauteur du tsunami mais bien que la scurit d'une centrale a t compltement (et criminalement) bazarde.
> 
> Dans le cas de l'Europe, rehausser l'amplitude sismique maximale prvue aurait un sens si l'on detecte une faille ou un acroissement de l'activit sismique. Rassurer l'opinion publique, c'est cohrent pour les politiciens peut-tre, mais couteux et inutile pour le pays.


Heu, je comprend pas bien ta dmonstration, l. 

Tu nous dis qu'il a t criminel de ngliger la scurit comme cela a t fait  Fukushima (point sur lequel on ne peut tre que d'accord), mais ensuite tu reproche  l'Europe de tenir compte de ces nouveaux paramtres pour dicter de nouvelles rgles et de vouloir augmenter la scurit de nos centrales ?
Je comprend pas le raisonnement !

La catastrophe de Fukushima, tout comme auparavant celle de Banda Aceh, la tempte Klaus ou celle de 1999 pour l'Europe contribuent  amliorer et affiner les modles de calculs de risques.

Il serait tout aussi criminel de savoir ces modles sous-estimateurs et donc probablement les niveaux de risques trop bas et de ne rien faire sous prtexte que a serait couteux et inutile du fait que l'on a pas de faille sismique en Europe ?
Pour information, j'habite en France, et j'ai une faille sismique  50km de chez moi, avec, de part et d'autres des Pyrnes, 2  3 centrales nuclaires  moins de 500km  vol d'oiseau.

Pour rappel, le tremblement de terre de Mexico en 1985 de magnitude 8.2, lpicentre tait  plus de 350km des ctes dans le pacifique. Il y a eu trs peu de dgt sur les cotes, mme pas d'alerte au raz de mare, etc...
Par contre la ville de Mexico, pourtant situe relativement loin a t en partie rase.
Le raz de mare de Banda Aceh, suite au tremblement de terre sur la faille  proximit a aussi touch le Sri Lanka et mme les ctes africaine. Pourtant le Sri Lanka n'est pas situ sur cette faille et en est mme plus de 1000km.

Tout a pour dire que le danger ne vient pas forcment de l'endroit ou on se trouve et que les dgts ne seront pas forcment les plus important  l'endroit de la catastrophe.
_(J'oublie volontairement le nuage de Tchernobyl en 1985, puisque, tout le monde le sait, il n'avait pas son passeport en rgle, il n'a donc pas pass la frontire franaise)_

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Heu, je comprend pas bien ta dmonstration, l. 
> 
> Tu nous dis qu'il a t criminel de ngliger la scurit comme cela a t fait  Fukushima (point sur lequel on ne peut tre que d'accord), mais ensuite tu reproche  l'Europe de tenir compte de ces nouveaux paramtres pour dicter de nouvelles rgles et de vouloir augmenter la scurit de nos centrales ?
> Je comprend pas le raisonnement !
> 
> La catastrophe de Fukushima, tout comme auparavant celle de Banda Aceh, la tempte Klaus ou celle de 1999 pour l'Europe contribuent  amliorer et affiner les modles de calculs de risques.
> 
> Il serait tout aussi criminel de savoir ces modles sous-estimateurs et donc probablement les niveaux de risques trop bas et de ne rien faire sous prtexte que a serait couteux et inutile du fait que l'on a pas de faille sismique en Europe ?
> Pour information, j'habite en France, et j'ai une faille sismique  50km de chez moi, avec, de part et d'autres des Pyrnes, 2  3 centrales nuclaires  moins de 500km  vol d'oiseau.
> ...


Il n'y a plus de subduction active dans les Pyrnes, les failles en Europe reprsentent des cacahoutes par rapport  celles du Japon.

L n'est pas le problme cependant. Le problme de Fukushima Daiichi, ce n'est pas des rgles de scurit inadaptes mais leur non-respect. Si on veut en tirer des leons pour nous, en exagrant pour la forme (ou en prvoyant les invitables effets de manche) il faudrait instaurer la peine de mort pour les dirigeants d'entreprise dont les centrales ne respectent pas les rgles. Remettre en cause nos normes, pourquoi? Celles du Japon taient largement suffisantes, aprs tout. Ce serait plutot rassurant pour les centrales qui sont dans le respect de la loi.

----------


## sevyc64

> Il n'y a plus de subduction active dans les Pyrnes, les failles en Europe reprsentent des cacahoutes par rapport  celles du Japon.


Et non justement, au contraire, elle est extrmement active, 2  3 sismes par jour comme je le disais plus haut, la plupart de trs faible amplitude et imperceptibles. C'est ce qui permet justement de ne pas trop craindre les gros sismes dans la rgion car les tensions ne s'accumulent pas. On a quand mme dans l'anne quelques seimes dpassant les 3.5 et un sisme exceptionnel  plus de 5 n'est pas exclu. 




> Remettre en cause nos normes, pourquoi? Celles du Japon taient largement suffisantes, aprs tout. Ce serait plutot rassurant pour les centrales qui sont dans le respect de la loi.


Ben non justement elles n'taient pas suffisantes, puisque rien que pour Fukushima, le niveau d'alerte  la vague avait t relev et la digue protectrice devait tre leve de 10  19 mtres. Malgr tout, la vague ayant dpasse les 22 mtres, ces normes l n'en taient quand mme pas suffisantes. Autre point, il n'y avait rien concernant l'interoprabilit des quipements de secours. C'est pour cela qu'ils se sont retrouvs avec des pompes mobiles et des groupes lectrognes rcuprs sur d'autres sites et qui n'taient pas compatibles (raccords incompatibles, tuyaux trop courts, etc..), et que a n'avait jamais t test puisque aucune procdure ne le prvoyait. 
Encore un autre point, puisque,  la construction, il n'avait jamais t imagin que la vague puisse dpass les 10m de la digue, les quipements sensibles (les pompes de refroidissement donc) n'taient protgs de l'inondation que par la digue.
Encore un autre point, les dites pompes, lectriques, taient alimentes par l'lectricit produite sur place par la centrale, aucune ligne d'alimentation de secours autre que les groupes lectrognes n'tait prvus.

Tous ces points l sont des points qui sont vrifis et en cours d'amlioration lorsque c'est ncessaire, tout au moins en France (et pas uniquement dans le nuclaire, mme si c'est certainement marginal)

----------


## souviron34

Enfin moi ce que je veux et voulait dire, c'est que, quelles que soient les mesures que l'on prenne, on court un risque..

Alors faudrait-il construire un mur de 20 mtres de haut tout autour de no ctes ? Faudrait-il dplacer tous les gens vivant et prs des ctes, et prs de failles, et prs d'endroits  avalanches, et prs des grandes tours ???

On va revenir  l'ge de pierre, dans des grottes...

Que en l'occurence il y a ait eu mauvaise gestion, certes.. Cela arrive ici aussi (_qui a confiance dans ce que raconte l'Agence de Sret Nuclaire Franaise ???_)..

Maintenant, c'est comme vouloir vivre sans bactries et sans maladies et sans dcs et sans accidents..

Les accidents a arrive, et par dfinition c'est imprvisible...

Disons que je dplore tout autant le manque de rigueur de l'exploitant de Fukushima que la "peur" gnre par des scnarios alarmistes, de mme que l'excs de prudence li qui voudrait qu'on ne fasse plus rien et attende la mort (certaine) bien calfeutr..

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Et non justement, au contraire, elle est extrmement active, 2  3 sismes par jour comme je le disais plus haut, la plupart de trs faible amplitude et imperceptibles. C'est ce qui permet justement de ne pas trop craindre les gros sismes dans la rgion car les tensions ne s'accumulent pas. On a quand mme dans l'anne quelques seimes dpassant les 3.5 et un sisme exceptionnel  plus de 5 n'est pas exclu.


Sachant qu'il s'agit d'une echelle logarithmique, a veut dire qu'en quelques millnaires d'activit sismiques elle aura libr autant d'nrgie que le seisme de 2011 au Japon a libr en quelques heures (les secousses aprs et avant le grand tremblement, c'est juste quelques sicles supplmentaires). C'est bien ce que je disais: a ne peut pas se comparer.

Et a, c'est parce que ce n'est pas le mme type de faille ni le mme type d'activit  ::): 



> Ben non justement elles n'taient pas suffisantes, puisque rien que pour Fukushima, le niveau d'alerte  la vague avait t relev et la digue protectrice devait tre leve de 10  19 mtres. Malgr tout, la vague ayant dpasse les 22 mtres, ces normes l n'en taient quand mme pas suffisantes. Autre point, il n'y avait rien concernant l'interoprabilit des quipements de secours. C'est pour cela qu'ils se sont retrouvs avec des pompes mobiles et des groupes lectrognes rcuprs sur d'autres sites et qui n'taient pas compatibles (raccords incompatibles, tuyaux trop courts, etc..), et que a n'avait jamais t test puisque aucune procdure ne le prvoyait. 
> Encore un autre point, puisque,  la construction, il n'avait jamais t imagin que la vague puisse dpass les 10m de la digue, les quipements sensibles (les pompes de refroidissement donc) n'taient protgs de l'inondation que par la digue.
> Encore un autre point, les dites pompes, lectriques, taient alimentes par l'lectricit produite sur place par la centrale, aucune ligne d'alimentation de secours autre que les groupes lectrognes n'tait prvus.


Si les normes taient insuffisantes, ce ne seraient pas UNE centrale qui subissait un accident: ce serait une grande partie des 54 racteurs Japonais,  commencer par ceux de Fukushima Daiini, quelques kilometres au Nord de Fukushima Daiichi. Mais  Daiini les gnrateurs de secours taient  l'abri de l'inondation, _comme ceux de Daiichi auraient du tre_, et les employs ont put teindre et stabiliser leurs racteurs. Mme aprs un sisme qui a tu un des employs  son poste, et mme avec 7,000 tonnes d'eau de mer dans la centrale, _l'incident a t matris_ (par contre, il faut peut-tre revoir les normes des cabines de grues, rapport  l'employ mort).

----------


## BenoitM

> Il n'y a plus de subduction active dans les Pyrnes, les failles en Europe reprsentent des cacahoutes par rapport  celles du Japon.
> 
> L n'est pas le problme cependant. Le problme de Fukushima Daiichi, ce n'est pas des rgles de scurit inadaptes mais leur non-respect. Si on veut en tirer des leons pour nous, en exagrant pour la forme (ou en prvoyant les invitables effets de manche) il faudrait instaurer la peine de mort pour les dirigeants d'entreprise dont les centrales ne respectent pas les rgles. Remettre en cause nos normes, pourquoi? Celles du Japon taient largement suffisantes, aprs tout. Ce serait plutot rassurant pour les centrales qui sont dans le respect de la loi.


Oui et non .
Certes si les normes avaient t respect la centrale aurait peut-tre tenue.
Mais les normes qu'on a fix c'est aussi en se disant que de tels vnements n'arriveront jamais sur la dure de vie de la centrale or c'est arriv.

----------


## Marco46

> Oui et non .
> Certes si les normes avaient t respect la centrale aurait peut-tre tenue.
> Mais les normes qu'on a fix c'est aussi en se disant que de tels vnements n'arriveront jamais sur la dure de vie de la centrale or c'est arriv.


Ou peut tre qu'il n'y aurait pas du y avoir une centrale  cet endroit.

----------


## chaplin

Ils taient trop sr d'eux, ce comportement est trs frquent pas qu'au Japon, et c'est qui m'inquite le plus. La conception de ces centrales n'est pas bonne, mais bon, des gens diplms ont le savoir et l'autorit, alors Amen.

----------


## Jipt

Hop hop hop,



> (...) On va revenir  l'ge de pierre, dans des grottes... (...)


C'est  moi cette citation !  ::mrgreen:: 

a fait des annes que je la rabche, y a plus qu' attendre...

----------


## Aniki

En ce moment, on trouve pas mal d'articles sur le web  propos de fusion froide et plus particulirement d'un certain Andrea Rossi et du fruit de sa recherche: l'E-Cat. Sa technologie permettrai de gnrer 23 MW/heures avec un gramme de nickel et un peu d'hydrogne.

Je voudrai savoir ce qu'en pense nos experts.
Si c'est vrai, alors cette techno serait tout simplement une des plus grosses rvolution jamais connue (ce qui du coup me rend plus que sceptique...).
Sinon ce serait un bon gros hoax !

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Dsol, j'ai pas pu m'empcher d'ajouter la petite question trs  la mode en ce moment sur dvp

Edit: j'ai oubli de poster quelques liens...  ::aie::  (desol, j'ai pas pu trouver de liens plus srieux que a (indice rvlateur ?))
http://www.agoravox.fr/actualites/te...eur-par-108390
http://fusion-froide.com/category/e-cat

----------


## PasteFinger

*Fukushima : Tepco admet avoir minimis les risques pour ne pas alarmer la population* 

http://www.actu-environnement.com/ae...ete-16796.php4

----------


## ManusDei

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?
> Dsol, j'ai pas pu m'empcher d'ajouter la petite question trs  la mode en ce moment sur dvp
> 
> Edit: j'ai oubli de poster quelques liens...  (desol, j'ai pas pu trouver de liens plus srieux que a (indice rvlateur ?))
> http://www.agoravox.fr/actualites/te...eur-par-108390
> http://fusion-froide.com/category/e-cat


Pour une fois l'article sur agoravox semble bien document, une premire qu'il faut saluer. 
Sinon j'y connais rien, on verra dans quelques annes si c'tait vrai.

----------


## souviron34

> En ce moment, on trouve pas mal d'articles sur le web  propos de fusion froide et plus particulirement d'un certain Andrea Rossi et du fruit de sa recherche: l'E-Cat. 
> ....
>  Qu'en pensez-vous ?


D'une part, c'est pas "en ce moment".. a a fait la Une des journaux il y a 4 ou 5 ans...

D'autre part, le trs gros problme avec a c'est que 1) les auteurs originaux n'ont jamais publi dans une revue scientifique l'ensemble des donnes, permettant ou non de valider leur approche, 2) d'autre part comme ils ne fournissaient pas d'explications sur le fait de savoir si c'tait d'origine chimique ou nuclaire a laisse un peu pantois pour des physiciens, et 3) enfinle dernier truc de Rossi est, d'aprs tout ce qu'on peut glner,, simplement - encore - un buzz pour avoir des sous...

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusion_froide 




> chauds par l'exprience de fusion froide dcrite par Pons et Fleischman, difficilement reproductible et ayant dclench une polmique mondiale sur la vrification effectue par les comits de lecture, le principe de la fusion froide reste controvers au sein de la communaut scientifique,


Quand on regarde la biblographie (trs) consquente y figurant, on est assez - euphmisme - convaincu...  de l'arnaque..


http://www.fusionfroide.info/




> D  l'incapacit des scientifiques  reproduire les mmes rsultats des premires expriences, la fusion froide est devenue une science d'une minime lgitimit.


et quand on regarde la biblo ici (certes courte), on y voit smplement de l'auto-publicit du sieur Rossi...


Bref, pour l'instant en tous cas, un hoax d'auto-pub...et de journaleux en manque de sujets  sensation..

----------


## Aniki

C'est sr que ce monsieur Rossi est loin de faire l'unanimit...
Tout ce qu'on peut lire sur lui ne joue pas en sa faveur.

Et le fait que cet hypothtique produit rvolutionnaire n'est rien d'autre qu'une simple petite bote renfermant du nickel et de l'hydrogne qui chauffe de l'eau.
Bon j'exagre un peu, ce n'est pas aussi simple mais c'est pas franchement dur  reproduire et donc aurait du incit normment d'autre personnes  effectuer des recherches dans cette direction.
Certes il y a effectivement d'autre scientifique qui se penche sur le sujet mais c'est loin d'tre la cohue alors que les retombes seraient normes.

Pour ces raisons, je me mfie beaucoup de l'E-Cat et de la fusion froide en gnral.


Mais une partie de moi ne peut s'empcher d'y croire malgr le ct incroyable de toutes ces promesses.
Ceci, d'une part parce que le monsieur aurait fait appel  Nationnal Instrument pour construire une usine aux USA pour produire son E-Cat en masse et  une prix attractif (400/500$). Ce sont des choses qui devraient facilement tre dmontable si c'tait un mensonge.
Et si le produit ne rponds pas aux attentes (mirobolantes), il se fera descendre de tous les cts, voire tran en justice et mis sur la paille.

Et d'autre part, les dernires dmonstrations auraient t plutt concluantes, mme si tout ne s'est pas droul sans accroc, d'aprs ce que j'ai pu comprendre.
cf. http://www.heise.de/tp/artikel/37/37677/1.html (dsol c'est en allemand)

----------


## sevyc64

Ben le problme est que aussi simple que puisse paraitre son exprience, d'autres scientifiques pourtant chevronns n'ont,  l'heure actuelle, jamais russi  reproduire les rsultats qu'il prtend avoir.

Il y a 2 solutions :
Soit il y a un lment qu'il ne communique pas et qui est la cl du systme et tant qu'il ne le communiquera pas sa thorie ne pourra pas tre vrifie et valide par la communaut scientifique. Il passe donc pour un rigolo pour l'instant.Soit c'est un pur charlatan et ses expriences sont truques.
Pour le moment, la communaut scientifique a tendance  retenir la seconde solution en attendant d'avoir un dbut de confirmation de la premire.

A savoir, pour la premire solution, ce monsieur (d'aprs des articles lus, je n'ai pas vrifier moi-mme) ne semble pas avoir dpos de brevet concernant un possible lment cl de ses expriences. Peut-tre ne l'a-t-il pas fait pour en garder le secret, mais dans ce cas, en ayant divulgu ses rsultats, il prend le risque que d'autres personnes dcouvrent cet lment secret et s'en approprient la paternit. A ce moment l, il perdrait tout. 
a contribue aussi au fait qu'il n'est pas compltement pris au srieux.

----------


## souviron34

> a contribue aussi au fait qu'il n'ait pas compltement pros au srieux.


D'autant plus qu'aprs la premire annonce *il y a 23 ans*, les demandes de prcision, recherches et autres ont t largement faites, et que aucune aute confirmation n'a t trouve par aucun des labos spcialiss, qui pourtant y auraient tout intrt (_en particulier en termes de notorit et d'argent_) .


Quant  l'usine aux USA, le deuxime lien cit dixit :




> Dans une confrence de presse antcdente, Rossi a t cit avoir dit que de grandes entreprises soutiennent le E-cat (_cependant il a refus de donner le nom de ces entreprises_) et qu'il avait *planifi* de former une nouvelle usine d'un megawatt aux USA *en Octobre*. N'ayant pas eu beaucoup de mdiatisation sur le E-cat, nombreux restent toujours sceptiques sur ses rclamations des progrs faits sur cet appare


Euh.. Nous sommes le 17... Je n'ai pas entendu parler de quoi que ce soit, et "_monter une entreprise_" se fait tous les jours (_a coute 32$ aux US_), et ne veut rien dire.. Qu'elle sorte de terre est/serait autre chose, et normalement dans ce cas les financiers ou l'entrepise qui"backe" a sont officiels..

----------


## Aniki

> ce monsieur [...] ne semble pas avoir dpos de brevet concernant un possible lment cl de ses expriences


Il me semble qu'il a dposs des brevets qui sont en cours de validation. (cf. le site officiel)


Effectivement monter une usine, a prends du temps.
Si jamais cette usine tait prte  temps pour fournir toutes les commandes qui seront livres l'anne prochaine (cf. le site officiel encore), alors on peut supposer que le processus de frabrication n'est pas extrmement compliqu. Ce qui expliquerait pourquoi il se mfie tant de la concurrence qui pourrait, via reverse engineering, fabriquer des produits concurrents.

Dans tout les cas, on sera vite fix !
Plus que 4 mois  attendre les premires livraisons du produit pour particuliers...

D'ailleurs, le modle pour industriel est dj en vente. Pourquoi il n'y a pas de retour ?  ::koi::

----------


## souviron34

> Pourquoi il n'y a pas de retour ?


Pas de clients ?  ::aie::

----------


## Aniki

Ca va bientt faire 6 mois qu'on a commenc cette discution sur la fusion froide et il y a eu pas mal de mouvement.

Dj (a va faire trs plaisir  souviron), un _3rd party review_ a t fait mais pas encore publi, la rdaction tant en cours (a, a plat moins). Apparemment les rsultats seraient assez positifs. Mais je reste prudent et attends patiemment la publication.  :;): 

On peut aussi apprendre qu'un gnrateur de 1MW seraient en possession de militaires (on ne connait pas la nationalit...) depuis plus d'un an et seraient content de celui-ci. Il aurait fonctionn 8000 heures produisant 100  110C.
Source

Sinon, la livraison des gnrateurs 1MW ne se fera que fin avril (si je me rappelle bien), ce qui explique qu'il n'y ai aucun retours bien que le gnrateur soit dj en vente.

Sinon je me suis renseign  droite,  gauche et contrairement  ce qui a t dit ici, il y aurait eu plusieurs exprimentation venant de diffrents scientifique de par le monde qui ont pu constater cette raction de production de chaleur inexplique.
Le principal problme venant du fait que l'exprimentation est trs difficile  reproduire. Cela ne constituant pas une preuve que le phnomne n'existe pas...


Il semblerait aussi que nombre de chercheurs aient essay de publier des rapports dans des revues reconnues mais se seraient vu refus la publication pour des raisons douteuses (pas de places, etc...).

Quelques liens que je trouve intressants :
http://www.lenrnews.eu/evidences-tha...sonable-doubt/
http://www.lenr-forum.com/forum.php

PS : Vous remarquerez avec quel soin l'utilisation du conditionel  t employe !  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> PS : Vous remarquerez avec quel soin l'utilisation du conditionel  t employe !


J'approuve  :;): 

Sinon, merci des liens, on peut toujours esperer, mme si je ne parierais pas l-dessus (pour l'instant?).

----------


## Aniki

Il y a eu beaucoup moins de ractions que ce  quoi je m'attendais.
Indiffrence, scepticisme, ou bien pas envie de dmarrer un dbat qui risque d'attirer les trolls ?

Pour inciter les ractions, je vais donc en remettre une couche !  ::mrgreen:: 

Je tiens d'abord  prciser que je me considre maintenant comme un _croyant_. Les derniers vnements,  dfaut de m'avoir convaincus, m'ont persuads de l'existence des LENR.
Soyez donc prvenu et sachez garder en tte ce biais lors de la lecture...



Lors de mes prcdents messages, j'ai parl de commande de gnrateurs de 1MW et de livraison en fin avril. Sur ce coup, j'ai visiblement mal compris ce dont il tait question.
Il s'agissait en fait de la livraison d'un et un seul gnrateur (qui a effectivement eu lieu fin avril). Des photos (pas vraiment passionantes...) de la livraison sont disponibles (demandez les sources si vous les voulez vraiment, sinon a se trouve assez facilement en passant par les liens donns prcdemment).
On peut commander des gnrateurs 1MW mais la livraison prend beaucoup de temps car le temps ncessaire  la production de ceux-ci est longue...

Ce gnrateur a t livr  un partenaire situ aux USA.

Des photos (beaucoup plus intressantes, celles-ci) d'un racteur sont disponibles : photo 1, photo2.
Certes, ces photos ne feront pas changer d'avis les anti-LENR et ne constituent aucune preuves. Elles sont juste l pour les _croyants_ et ventuellement les indcis.

Sinon le Monsieur Rossi a donn beaucoup de dtails quant au fonctionnement du Hot-Cat:
Il est constitu d'un activateur (_activator_) appel _mouse_ (jeux de mots par rapport  E-cat->cat cat/mouse, le chat qui court aprs la souris/activateur...) et d'un E-Cat.
L'activateur fonctionne 35% du temps et l'E-Cat les 65% restants.
L'activateur a un COP trs lgrement suprieur  1, c-a-d qu'il gnre environ autant de chaleur qu'il ne consome d'nergie. Il fonctionne dans le Hot-Cat a 1kW.
La chaleur gnre active ensuite l'E-Cat qui ne consome cependant pas d'nergie de la chaleur dgage ! Le dnomiateur du E-Cat tant dans ce cas 0, on ne peut calculer son COP...
Rossi estime* toutefois son COP entre 100 et 200 en prenant en considration les pertes d'nergies parasites. 


Sinon, il semblerait que la NASA ait publie des documents o l'utilisation de LENR serait une possibilit  envisager pour de futurs projets (rien que le fait de parler de LENR dans un document de la NASA est assez inhabituel (risque de dcrdibilisation)).

La Sude aurait (trs faiblement, mais quand mme) mis sur les LENR dans son programme de dveloppement nergtique.

Encore un petit lien pour la route qui ne traite pas uniquement de LENR mais qui est quand mme trs intressant, bien que trop pointu pour moi pour que je puisse tout comprendre...  ::cry:: 



Bon, a suffit pour aujourd'hui !
Si avec le pav que j'ai pondu il n'y a toujours pas plus de ractions, alors je ne reviendrai que pour vous signalez la publication du _peer review_.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ce gnrateur a t livr  un partenaire situ aux USA.


Source ? (autre qu'un site de "believers").




> Sinon, il semblerait que la NASA ai publie des documents o l'utilisation de LENR serait une possibilit  envisager pour de futurs projets


Dans la mesure o les publications de la Nasa sont publiques, rfrence de la publication ?

----------


## ManusDei

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffmcma...-water-heater/

Et surtout un article directement d'un site estampill nasa
http://climate.nasa.gov/news/864

Bref, a a l'air intressant... en attendant que a fonctionne ou qu'on abandonne l'ide.

----------


## Aniki

> Source ? (autre qu'un site de "believers").


Ca c'est pas possible  fournir. tant donn que les news sur les LENR ne sont pas diffuses par des sources "crdibles".
Les seules sources que je peux te fournir sont biaises !
Mais j'avais prvenu !!!





> Dans la mesure o les publications de la Nasa sont publiques, rfrence de la publication ?


L'article est ici : http://coldfusionnow.org/responsibly...ons-from-nasa/
Lien direct vers le PDF (hberg chez coldfusionnow.org, c'est peut-tre un fake  :;): ).

Extrait de la page 15 :



> There are also several even more exotic energetic possibilities including isomers, LENRs [low energy nuclear reactions] and even ZPE [zero point energy].


Edit: Han, Manus Dei a mme trouv un article dans Forbes ! C'est peut-tre plus convaincant que coldfusionnow.org... J'avoue que juste le nom du site ne permet pas de dire que ce sera trs objectif !  ::aie:: 

Sinon j'ai trouv le lien du PDF hberg sur les serveurs de la NASA sur Google mais je n'y ai pas accs... Par contre le cache de Google si !

ReEdit : Comme je m'ennuyais, je suis all pcher le lien direct du PDF :
ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/20130011698_2013011376.pdf

----------


## souviron34

> ReEdit : Comme je m'ennuyais, je suis all pcher le lien direct du PDF :
> ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/20130011698_2013011376.pdf


Intressant  ::): 

On peut quand mme totue suite noter (page 9) :




> There are an amazing number of options and possibilities on the table and the horizon for farther term space access [references 4 and 5]], *requiring some 10 years or more of research to sort through and evaluate.*


Ce qui veut simplement dire qu'il faut regarder les "claims" et voir..

Il esr donc normal qu'il le mentionne, vu que ce rapport est destin  avoir des fonds pour de la recherche future - et au vu des coupes sombres qu'ils ont eu dans le budget, je suis prt  parier qu'ils n'auront pas grand chose et qu'ils devront sabrer sec dans la liste de ce qu'ils veulent regarder....

Plus loin (page 11)




> There are also several even *more exotic energetic possibilities* including isomers,





> The LENR situation is in a major state of flux with recent apparently successful theoretical efforts and indications of much higher yields





> There are NASA Institute of Advanced Concepts studies


Page 14 :




> The LENR situation and outlook is therefore the following: Something real is happening, the weak interaction theories *suggest* what the physics might be, there are efforts ongoing *to explore the validity of the theories*, there are continuing Edisonian efforts to produce devices, mainly for heat or in some cases Transmutations. There are efforts to certify such devices.


Et page 15 :




> No promises but something[s] seriously strange are going on, which we may be closer to understanding and if we can optimize/engineer such the world changes. Worldwide, worth far more resources than are currently being devoted to this research arena. *Need to core down and determine Truth*.


En bref, on a trouv quelque chose qu'on ne comprend pas, ni me maitrise pas. 

OK..

L, on mentionne des trucs "possibles", dont a parl dans les mdias, pour veiller l'intrpet des snateurs et si possible avoir du budget...  (_pour rappel, les USA sont depuis 1 mois 1/2 dans une  priode de rduction u dficit de 40% en un an !!!!_) 


Ct et thorique et pratique, nn est encore TRES LOIN et d'avoir une certitude et d'avoir une thorie, ne parlons mme pas d'avoir un appareil..  ::D:

----------


## Aniki

Ahhhh !
J'attendais ta raction avec impatience, Souviron !!




> Intressant 
> 
> On peut quand mme totue suite noter (page 9) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


C'est ce que je disais dans mon premier post ! 




> Sinon, il semblerait que la NASA ait publie des documents o l'utilisation de LENR serait une possibilit  envisager pour de futurs projets (rien que le fait de parler de LENR dans un document de la NASA est assez inhabituel (risque de dcrdibilisation)).








> Il esr donc normal qu'il le mentionne, vu que ce rapport est destin  avoir des fonds pour de la recherche future (...)


Moi, je ne trouve pas a si normal.
Depuis des dcnies, le simple fait de faire allusion aux LENR dans un document pouvait avoir des consquences dsatreuses, voire pour certains scientifiques la fin de sa carrire.
Donc ce n'est pas si anodin, pour moi.






> Page 14 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The LENR situation and outlook is therefore the following: Something real is happening, the weak interaction theories suggest what the physics might be, there are efforts ongoing to explore the validity of the theories, there are continuing Edisonian efforts to produce devices, mainly for heat or in some cases Transmutations. There are efforts to certify such devices.
> 			
> ...


C'est prcismment ce qui est dit depuis la dcouverte du phnomne de Fleischmann et Pons. Donc depuis 1989...





> Ct et thorique et pratique, nn est encore TRES LOIN et d'avoir une certitude et d'avoir une thorie, ne parlons mme pas d'avoir un appareil..


Ben justement, plusieurs personnes/entreprise affirme le contraire... Tout du moins sur le fait d'avoir un appareil.
Je ne pense pas que le phnomne soit bien compris.

On a donc ce Monsieur Rossi, qui aurait dj cr 2 gnrateurs de 1MW qui seraient en tests actuellement. Le premier ayant dj plus de 8000 heures au compteur sans incidents.
Il aurait fait tester son appareil par plusieurs chercheurs pendant 120 heures.
Un rapport serait en cours de rdaction et le jury semblait enchant lors de la fin des tests.

Une entreprise (grecque il me semble) nomme Defkalion aurait un appareil  base de LENR en cours de conception.
Je parle moins de cette entreprise car je ne l'ai pas bien suivie.
Si je me rappelle bien, cette entreprise aurait peut-tre vol des secrts technique de Rossi pour faire son propre appareil.


Sinon, une multitude de chercheurs de part le monde aurait dj russi  reproduire l'exprience. Dans le dsordre et d'aprs mes souvenirs (mais facilement retrouvable en fouinant dans les liens prcdemment fournis, en particulier LENR-forum.com), les japonais (Toyota), des indiens (Universit de jesaispluso), des amricains.

----------


## souviron34

> Mon je ne trouve pas a si normal.
> Depuis des dcnies, le simple fait de faire allusion aux LENR dans un document pouvait avoir des consquences dsatreuses, voire pour certains scientifiques la fin de sa carrire.
> Donc ce n'est pas si anodin, pour moi.


Parce que tu crois que c'est anodin de voir son budget rabot de 40% ??

L la NASA est desespre...

Ils essayent tout pour tenter de sauvegarder quelques miettes..  Je te signale que le rapport est d'Avril, et que depuis le 1er Avril on ferme des aroports, des tours de contrle, des usines d'armement, des hopitaux, on annule des conmmandes, etc etc . on licencie des fonctionnaires, des juges, des procureurs, .... Le fameux "blocage budgtaire" ayant atteint la limite de dure, la procdure d'conomies drastiques s'est automatiquement dclenche le 1er Avril et pour toute l'anne budgtaire. 

D que depuis le dbut de la Guerre d'Irak le budget de la NASA tait plus que rabot  chaque vote, l c'est une coupe franche de 40%...

Donc c'est relativement anodin, car dans le milieu tout le monde sait qu'ils sont dssprs... 

(_et c'est dj arriv avant, lorsque Challenger avait explos...._)

Mais l la procdure est automatique... Et contrairement  ici, tu es oblig de respecter le budget... et donc de couper 40% cette anne..







> Ben justement, plusieurs personnes/entreprise affirme le contraire... Tout du moins sur le fait d'avoir un appareil.
> Je ne pense pas que le phnomne soit bien compris.
> 
> On a donc ce Monsieur Rossi, qui aurait dj cr 2 gnrateurs de 1MW qui seraient en tests actuellement. Le premier ayant dj plus de 8000 heures au compteur sans incidents.
> Il aurait fait tester son appareil par plusieurs chercheurs pendant 120 heures.
> Un rapport serait en cours de rdaction et le jury semblait enchant lors de la fin des tests.
> 
> Une entreprise (grecque il me semble) nomme Defkalion aurait un appareil  base de LENR en cours de conception.
> Je parle moins de cette entreprise car je ne l'ai pas bien suivie.
> ...


Euh.......

Tu noteras dans le texte l'usage *exclusif* du conditionnel... pour tout : que ce soit la ralit du phnomne, sa reproductibilit, la thorie, le matriel, les valuations...


C'est bien pour a qu'il parle de "_au minimum 10 ans pour valuer_".

Tu n'tais pas n, mais sous Reagan il y a avait eu le fameux concept de "Guerre des Etoiles", appuy par tout un tas de rapports (_en particulier de la NASA_). Puis sur le Web et ce qui tait le futur des services secrets et de "lintelligence"...

On a vu le futur de "la guerre des toiles", et grce au 11-septembre ils sont pas mal revenus sur le futur radieux des services secrets n'ayant plus besoin d'aller sur le terrain..

Il faut faire attention : ce genre de documents a une haute porte politique, et une basse scientifique..  Le fond du truc est d'avoir des sous...

a ne veut pas dire que c'est inintressant, mais le langage et le type de document ne siginifie en rien qu'il y croit....

----------


## Aniki

J'ai du mal  te suivre.
Je crois qu'on est pas sur la mme longueur d'onde.




> Parce que tu crois que c'est anodin de voir son budget rabot de 40% ?? (...)


Je t'avouerai que je n'tais pas au courant de l'importance des rductions budgtaires. J'en ai eu vent dans quelques articles lus ici et l, mais je ne pensais pas qu'elle tait si forte (et je suis content de l'apprendre !).
Mais pour tout te dire, ce point ne m'intresse absolument pas *dans le cadre de ce rapport de la NASA*.
Je ne comprends pas comment tu relies la coupure budgtaire drastique et le fait que les LENR soient mentiones dans le rapport.

Edit:
Ils ne le feraient que pour demander des sous ?
Et alors, ils l'ont quand mme mentionn, chose qui ne serait jamais arrive il y a quelques annes.
J'ai mme envi de dire que a me conforte dans mon opinion. En effet, si ce doc tait si important pour la prvision budgtaire future, et que malgr tout on ose parler de LENR au risque de passer pour un guignol, cela renforce mon sentiment que les LENR commencent  tre prises au srieux.





> Il faut faire attention : ce genre de documents a une haute porte politique, et une basse scientifique..  Le fond du truc est d'avoir des sous...
> 
> a ne veut pas dire que c'est inintressant, mais le langage et *le type de document ne siginifie en rien qu'il y croit*....


Ca je l'ai bien compris ! Et je n'ai jamais affirm que la NASA misait "All in" dans les LENR.
J'ai juste fait part de ma (bonne) surprise lors de la dcouverte de ce rapport en voyant qu'il y tait fait mention de LENR.
Ceci montrant que ce n'est plus considr comme rserv aux allum du bocal, mais qu'au contraire, on peut en discuter.

*En aucun cas je ne dis que cela nous donne une preuve concrte de l'existance/la matrise des LENR !*

----------


## souviron34

> Edit:
> Ils ne le feraient que pour demander des sous ?


A la lecture du document,  ses termes, et  sa date, j'en mettrais quasiment ma main  couper...  ::):

----------


## Aniki

> A la lecture du document,  ses termes, et  sa date, j'en mettrais quasiment ma main  couper...


Quand bien mme ce serait le cas, il n'empche, au risque de me rpter, que les LENR ont t mentionnes.
*On leur donne du crdit !* C'est uniquement sur ce point que portait ma remarque (une pauvre ligne pour ce rapport de la NASA alors qu'il y avait beaucoup plus important dans le reste du post ! N'y a-t-il rien  dire sur le point que l'E-Cat ne consomerait pas d'nergie ??? Moi, c'est ce point qui me fait me poser des questions).


Sinon, j'ai encore des rumeurs en stock par paquet de douze, mais j'essaie d'y all mollo pour ne pas perdre trop de crdibilit.  ::P: 
Parce que le problme principal, je le rpte, c'est l'espce de tabou qui entoure les LENR (toi qui prone l'ouverture, a devrait te parler). Si l'on tait pas tout de suite mis au placard parce qu'on ose se demander si ce phnomne peut rellement exister, les avances auraient trs certainement pu aller plus vite.
Ca fait prs de 25 ans que la premire dcouverte a t rendue publique !
Je crois que dans un cadre scientifique "normal", on aurait d confirmer ou infirmer dfinitivement la thorie depuis longtemps.


J'en reviens donc  cette rumeur :
 ::alerte::  *NE PAS PRENDRE POUR ARGENT COMPTANT*  ::alerte:: 
la NASA aurait aussi son propre programme d'exprimentation de LENR (depuis un bon moment si je me rappelle bien).
Un employ aurait laiss des commentaires sur un (son? je ne sais plus...) blog puis retir le tout vite fait.

----------


## souviron34

> Ca fait prs de 25 ans que la premire dcouverte a t rendue publique !
> Je crois que dans un cadre scientifique "normal", on aurait d confirmer ou infirmer dfinitivement la thorie depuis longtemps.


 :;):   25 ans c'est peut-tre long pour toi, mais c'est extrmement court pour pouvoir avoir ce genre de conclusions dfinitives...

On peut par exemple noter que bien que la Thorie de la Relativit ait presque 90 ans, il a falllu attendre plus de 60 ans aprs le fait qu'elle soit rendue publique pour que des questions / exprimentations / obervations se posent sur les jets supra-lumineux dans les quasars, sur les trous noirs super-massifs, sur les lentilles gravitationelles, etc..

Et a n'est qu'un exemple...

Cela fait plus de 40 ans qu'on cherche ce qu'est la Matire Sombre dans 'Univers, et pourtant il y a un trs grand nombre de scientifiques qui se penchent dessus..

Et c'est un sujet fondamental, bien financ, dont les implications thoriques sont gigantesques (_quand mme sans doute 90% de l'Univers, a devrait avoir un certain impact sur notre vision du monde, de la physique, etc_), bien plus fortes que celles impliques par une possible fusion froide.

Donc, outre la crdibilit, il y a aussi d'une part les impasses /  questions thoriques, mais plus fondamentalement le nombre de gens y travailant et les budgets assoics...

A choisir, si tu as un budget  affecter, tu pencheras trs certainement vers chercher la Matire Sombre que vers chercher dans la direction des LENR..

(_de plus, la fusion "normale" est galement bien finance, potentiellement emplie de retombes, avec des certitudes thorqiues. Les problmes restants sont d'ordre pratique / matriels. La recherche dans ce domaine est donc principalement au stade de l'industrialisation, ce qui phagocyte encore les budgets, vu l'horizon thorique dgag, et l'horizon pratique tant un remplacement  relativement court-terme (50 ans) des centrales nuclaires. Tu comprendras facilement que quand on a une certitude thorique que a marche, et qu'il ne reste plus que des problmes pratiques, on se focalise l-dessus plutt que de mettre l'quivalent de puissance sur quelque chose dont mme la thorie du phnomne est incertaine, sans mme parler de sa mise en oeuvre pratique_)

----------


## souviron34

J'ajouterais un dernier point.

Tu cites plus haut que "_tu es devenu coyant_"

Il ne s'agit pas de croyances..

On doit rpondre  3 questions :

Le phnomne existe-t-il ?
Si oui, quelle est son explication ?
Son bilan errgtique est-l strictement positif ? (_c'est  dire fournit-il plus d'nergie qu'il n'en reoit_)


Pour la fission et la fusion normale, on a la rponse  ces 3 questions.

En ce qui concerne les phnomnes en question, tu noteras la phrase

"_Something(s) strange is going on_".

Le "s" a une grosse importance...


Il faut d'abord savoir (_et visiblement a n'est pas le cas_) si il s'agit d'un ou de plusieurs phnomnes.
Ensuite, pour ventuellement chacun de ces phnomnes, voir si aucune explication actuelle n'est envisageable (_rpondre  la question 1_) (_a peut tre un pi-phnomne de quelque chose de dj connu, simplement dont on n'avait pas regard les effets avec ce point de vue_).
Ensuite, pour tous ceux pour lesquels on n'a pas d'explication, la trouver (_thorique et pratique, peu importe l'ordre_) (_rpondre  la question 2_)
Enfin, rpondre  la 3 ime question

Visiblement on n'est mme pas encore dans le premier point... (_voir le "s"_)

----------


## Bluedeep

Bonjour




> ([I]de plus, la fusion "normale" est galement bien finance, potentiellement emplie de retombes, avec des certitudes thorqiues. Les problmes restants sont d'ordre pratique / matriels. La recherche dans ce domaine est donc principalement au stade de l'industrialisation, ce qui phagocyte encore les budgets, vu l'horizon thorique dgag, et l'horizon pratique tant un remplacement  relativement court-terme (50 ans) des centrales nuclaires.


Je mettrais quand mme un lger bmol ici : les 50 ans c'est ce qu'on entendait dj dans les annes 70,  l'poque des Tokamak avec lesquels les physiciens pensaient tenir "le bon bout".

Le fait est que, si il a fallu moins de 8 ans pour passer de la fission incontrle  la fission contrle, pour la fusion,  60 ans se sont passs depuis la premire fusion incontrle et on en est rduit encore  conjecturer le "quand ?" con cernant la fusion contrle.

----------


## souviron34

Bonjour




> Le fait est que, si il a fallu moins de 8 ans pour passer de la fission incontrle  la fission contrle, pour la fusion,  60 ans se sont passs depuis la premire fusion incontrle et on en est rduit encore  conjecturer le "quand ?" con cernant la fusion contrle.


Tout  fait..   ::): 

Ce sont cependant des problmes d'industrilaisation pure (_on sait facielement le faire avec de 1 micro-gramme  1 gramme_).. C'est pour la production indstrielle qu'on a des problmes et de stablit, et de matriels.

Mais encore une fois c'est relativement court.. Je viens d'un domaine o le dlai entre les plans de quelque chose et sa mise en place sont de l'ordre de 30 ans.. Pour la plupart, les nouvelles (_pour leur poque_) techniques pour faire un tlescope demandent dj environ 10 de recherches  la majorit des branches concernes (_industrie du verre, de l'acier, des lasers, de l'informatique, ..._), plus 10 ans de mise au point d'un prototype, et enfin 10 ans de mise en place  Et a donc en gnral 10 ans de retard sur la science de recherche..

(_c'est d'ailleurs une bonne partie de ce qui m'a fait quitter le mtier : lors de ma thse, un Franais qui avait t le premier au monde  avoir l'ide d'une camra lectronique, en 1953, a fait ses premies observations en mme temps que moi, en 1983... A la fin de nos campagnes, son ide tait valide, mais notre camra faisait que la sienne tait obsolte. Il avait donc travaill 30 ans "pour rien". De mme, le directeur del'Oversvatoire dans lequel je faisais ces observations avait t envoy  cet endroit monter l'Observatoire lorsqu'il avait 32 ans. Et il a pris sa retraite le lendemain de ma premire observation, juste aprs l'inauguration offocielle... a n'tait pas l'ide que je me faisais de ma carrire_)  

Donc je ne suis pas outre mesure surpris d'un tel dlai, sachant que l on s'occupe quand mme de reproduire une toile en miniature..

On peut donc lgitimement penser qu'autre chose va arriver entre temps, simplement les fonds et le nombre de personnes engags sont suprieurs dans une phase d'industrialisation que dans une phase de recherche, et mme dans une phase de faisabilit.

Maintenant, le(s) phnomne(s) en question n'est(ne sont) mme pas identif(s). On est donc trs trs loin en amont...


C'tait le but de mon post plus haut.

----------


## Aniki

> On peut par exemple noter que bien que la Thorie de la Relativit ait presque 90 ans, il a falllu attendre plus de 60 ans aprs le fait qu'elle soit rendue publique pour que des questions / exprimentations / obervations se posent sur les jets supra-lumineux dans les quasars, sur les trous noirs super-massifs, sur les lentilles gravitationelles, etc..


Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse comparer la Thorie de la Relativit et les LENR.
 ce que je sache, cette premire n'a pas t tabou pendant 25 ans. Et mme si tout le monde n'tait pas forcment d'accord, le dbat pouvait avoir lieu.
Ici, a n'est toujours pas le cas. Ca a l'air de se "dgager", mais pour le savoir, il faut avoir un peu de recul (donc du temps).
Je le rpte encore, parce que je n'ai toujours pas l'impression que tu m'as compris, le principal problme tant le rejet de *l'hypothse* des LENR.





> 25 ans c'est peut-tre long pour toi, mais c'est extrmement court pour pouvoir avoir ce genre de conclusions dfinitives...


Ben justement, je n'en ai pas l'impression.
Je comprends que confirmer ou infirmer certaines thories puissent demander beaucoup de temps pour des raisons de complexit et/ou de budget, mais je crois que pour les LENR, *ces deux facteurs n'ont pas jou dans le fait qu'on en sache toujours si peu aujourd'hui.*






> Cela fait plus de 40 ans qu'on cherche ce qu'est la Matire Sombre dans 'Univers, et pourtant il y a un trs grand nombre de scientifiques qui se penchent dessus..
> 
> Et c'est un sujet fondamental, bien financ, dont les implications thoriques sont gigantesques (_quand mme sans doute 90% de l'Univers, a devrait avoir un certain impact sur notre vision du monde, de la physique, etc_), bien plus fortes que celles impliques par une possible fusion froide.(...)


Tout dpends o est plac ton curseur "importance des implications".
Certes, en tant que scientifique "dtach du regard goste de l'homme", a aura surement plus d'implications.
Maintenant, pour monsieur tout le monde, les LENR (je fais trs attention  ne pas utilis le terme "fusion froide" qui n'est pratiquement plus utilis (on ne sait pas s'il s'agit de fusion...)) auront trs certainement un impact beaucoup plus fort dans sa vie de tous les jours.
Quand une trs grosse partie de ton budget passe dans le chauffage, rendre ce coup ridicule d'un jour  l'autre, a fait du bien.
Et d'un point de vue global, le fait d'avoir une source d'nergie pas chre, facilement stockable et transportable, sans risque, a ressemble quand mme  une rvolution sans prcdent (en gardant l'hypothse que les LENR existent et fonctionnent...).

Et je pense que l'on peut avoir des rsultats bien plus rapidement avec beaucoup moins de moyens en cherchant du ct des LENR que de la matire sombre.
Qui plus est, l'un n'empche pas l'autre, tout est une question de volont !






> ([I]de plus, la fusion "normale" est galement bien finance, potentiellement emplie de retombes, avec des certitudes thorqiues.


Le budget de financement de la fusion ne doit trs certainement pas tre comparable  celui des LENR...






> J'ajouterais un dernier point.
> 
> Tu cites plus haut que "_tu es devenu coyant_"
> 
> Il ne s'agit pas de croyances..


Pour moi, si.
Dans la mesure o j'estime que les preuves ne sont pas assez solide, mais que malgr tout, j'y crois, alors a n'est que de la croyance, pour moi.
Edit : Je voulais ajouter que je suis conscient qu'il reste des chances (*pour moi* assez minimes) que les gens qui prtendent matriser le concept mentent et que les scientifiques ayant remarqu le phnomne se soient tromps  cause de diffrents biais.
Si c'tait le cas, je tomberai de haut. Mais j'y crois quand mme (opinion personnelle).





> On doit rpondre  3 questions :
> 
> Le phnomne existe-t-il ?
> Si oui, quelle est son explication ?
> Son bilan errgtique est-l strictement positif ? (_c'est  dire fournit-il plus d'nergie qu'il n'en reoit_)


On est d'accord.
Mais pour a, tu en conviendras, il faut d'abord accepter la thorie.






> Pour la fission et la fusion normale, on a la rponse  ces 3 questions.
> 
> En ce qui concerne les phnomnes en question, tu noteras la phrase
> 
> "_Something(s) strange is going on_".
> 
> Le "s" a une grosse importance...
> (...)


La rponse  la premire question aurait t donne depuis longtemps, vu le nombre de scientifique ayant reproduit l'exprience... Ca n'a malheureusement pas t accept et est aujourd'hui encore, remis en question.
On en revient toujours au mme point : accepter la thorie.



Pour finir, je vais encore me repter (dsol pour les autres qui suivent, a tre trs lourd  lire (si jamais y en a d'autres qui suivent...  ::aie:: )) mais a me semble ncessaire vu ta rponse et que je n'ai pas l'impression que tu comprennes ce que je veux te dire :
Les LENR n'ont pas t acueillies par la science comme elles auraient d l'tre.
On les a ranges du ct de la magie noire et des petits lutins.

*D'aprs tes rponses, tu n'es pas d'accord avec ma vision des choses.
Est-ce le cas ?
Edit : Ou bien ai-je mal interprt tes propos et tu es d'accord avec moi ?*

----------


## souviron34

> L, quand tu dis "On est d'accord.
> Mais pour a, tu en conviendras, il faut d'abord accepter la thorie.
> ...
>  rponse  la premire question aurait t donne depuis longtemps, vu le nombre de scientifique ayant reproduit l'exprience... Ca n'a malheuresement pas t accept et est aujourd'hui encore, remis en question.
> On en revient toujours au mme point : accepter la thorie.


Encore une fois, ce n'est pas "accepter la thorie"  ::roll:: 

Regarde le point 1 mis plus haut.. *Avant* d'avoir une thorie, il faut un phnomne...

Quand tu dis "_vu le nombre de scientifique ayant reproduit l'exprience... Ca n'a malheuresement pas t accept et est aujourd'hui encore, remis en question_", c'est d'une part faux intrinsquement, vu que les expriences n'ont pas t les mmes, et d'autre part pourquoi c'est encore remis en question ??

La rponse est dans les dires du gars de la NASA : "_strange thingS_"..

Tant qu'on ne sait pas si c'est *UN* ou *DES* phnomnes, *aucune* thorie n'est valable... 

Une thorie ne peut s'occuper que d'*UNE* chose (_de plusieurs,  la conditiion qu'elle ait tabli que ces choses taient lies_).

C'est *LA RAISON* pour laquelle on ne peut pas accepter une thorie, et pour laquelle le gars de la NASA dit "explorer"..



Il faut d'abord et avant tout rpertorier les phnomnes apparus dans les expriences.
Ensuite voir si ces phnomnes sont lis ou non
Enfin, si ils sont lis, en dduire une thorie commune, et si ils ne sont pas lis, en dduire pour chacun ou chaque groupe une thorie


Tant que ce n'est pas fait *dans l'ordre*, aucun scientifique ou organisme scientifique srieux ne pourra prendre en compte une quelquonque thorie..

----------


## Aniki

> (...)


Tu continues  botter en touche...
Tu as oubli de rpondre  la question poste en gras et en grande fonte.

Mais je ne me rpterai plus (par piti pour les lecteurs (oui, je suis bon, je sais  ::D: )). Je crois que les gens ont compris ce que je voulais dire et je ne te ferai pas dire ce que tu ne veux pas dire...
Tu as visiblement dcid de dbatre sur autre chose.
Je n'ai pas l'impression que tu veuilles dbattre du fait que les LENR puissent avoir t mis de ct.

Edit : Automodration.
Aprs relecture, j'ai remarqu que la partie barre faisait une gnralit de mon point de vue (pas bien  ::fessee:: ) et en plus m'a semble un peu vhmente alors que a n'est pas mon intention.
Je m'excuse donc envers souviron s'il l'a effectivement mal pris.

----------


## Aniki

Dsol du double post mais je ne pouvais pas post a en simple edit...

*Le 3rd party report a t publi !*
Le PDF dispo ici ou l.

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de le lire...

Rien que ces deux lignes font bien plaisir !!



> Computed volumetric and gravimetric energy densities were found to be far above those of any known chemical source. Even by the most conservative assumptions as to the errors in the measurements, the result is still one order of magnitude greater than conventional energy sources.


Edit : Le petit article de Forbes qui va bien.

Edit 2 : Correction de "3rd party review" en "3rd party report" dans la mesure o, comme l'a trs justement remarqu rod, le rapport n'a pas t reviewed...

----------


## r0d

Trs intressant tout a. Mais il en faudra plus pour me convaincre.
Premirement, ce papier n'a pas t "reviewed" (lu et approuv par la communaut).
Deuximement, ce n'est qu'un rapport d'exprience. Aucun dbut de commencement d'explication. Ils remarquent juste un "trange phnomne de production de chaleur".

Aprs effectivement, le phnomne observ est intressant et prometteur. Mais tant qu'il n'est pas compris, il n'est pas utilisable. Donc l'nergie gratuite, ce n'est pas pour tout de suite.

Wait and see, donc.

----------


## Aniki

> Premirement, ce papier n'a pas t "reviewed" (lu et approuv par la communaut).


Oui, a n'est que la publication du rapport.
Ma tournure de phrase porte effectivement  confusion et je m'en excuse.
J'aurais du dire 3rd party report...
Je m'en vais de ce pas editer mon post !




> Deuximement, ce n'est qu'un rapport d'exprience. Aucun dbut de commencement d'explication. Ils remarquent juste un "trange phnomne de production de chaleur".
> 
> Aprs effectivement, le phnomne observ est intressant et prometteur. Mais tant qu'il n'est pas compris, il n'est pas utilisable. Donc l'nergie gratuite, ce n'est pas pour tout de suite.
> 
> Wait and see, donc.


Toutaf !
Je ne fais que me rjouir du changement de mentalit envers les LENR, mme s'il est vrai que je ne crache pas sur les rsultats positifs.  ::P: 


Un test de six mois devrait commencer cet t et c'est tout bon !  ::ccool:: 
(Source (Ca reste le site officiel du E-Cat, donc comme d'hab. prcautions, etc...))



> In the next test experiment which is expected to start in the summer of 2013, and will last about six months, a long term performance of the E-Cat HT2 will be tested. This test will be crucial for further attempts to unveil the origin of the heat phenomenon observed so far.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ce sont cependant des problmes d'industrilaisation pure (_on sait facielement le faire avec de 1 micro-gramme  1 gramme_).. .


Ben non : actuellement on ne sait toujours pas avoir une fusion contrle ET entretenue.

La thorie prvoit en gros que le produit du temps de confinement x  densit du plasma x temprature doit dpasser une certaine valeur (je me souviens qu'on appelle cela le critre de Lawson) et si on gagn des ordres de grandeurs, tout en liminant certaines impasses comme les MaM - machines  miroirs - qui tait bas sur l'ide d'un confinement trs long (plusieurs heures), on est encore loin du but.

----------


## souviron34

> Ben non : actuellement on ne sait toujours pas avoir une fusion contrle ET entretenue.
> 
> La thorie prvoit en gros que le produit du temps de confinement x  densit du plasma x temprature doit dpasser une certaine valeur (je me souviens qu'on appelle cela le critre de Lawson) et si on gagn des ordres de grandeurs, tout en liminant certaines impasses comme les MaM - machines  miroirs - qui tait bas sur l'ide d'un confinement trs long (plusieurs heures), on est encore loin du but.


 ::hola:: 

OK, tu en sais plus que moi..  ::):  cela fait un bail que je ne me suis pas tenu au courant des avances/cueuils..

----------


## souviron34

> ty report a t publi ![/SIZE][/B]
> Le PDF dispo ici ou l.
> 
> Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de le lire...
> ...
> Edit 2 : Correction de "3rd party review" en "3rd party report" dans la mesure o, comme l'a trs justement remarqu rod, le rapport n'a pas t reviewed...



Primo, d'abord, a n'est pas vraiment un "third party"...

Rossi est de l'universit de Bologne. or 2 des auteurs (sur 4) sont membres de l'Universit de Bologne.. Et je serais prt  parier de la mme quipe. Donc, pour ce qui et d'une "valuation indpendante", euh.. Y'a comme un blme, comme dirait l'autre...  ::aie:: 
Secondo, comment veux-tu que ce soit pris au srieux par une quelconque communaut scientifique ???? Quand on lit :





> The E-Cat HT-type device in this experiment was a cylinder having silicon nitride outer shell, 33 cm in length, and 10 diameter. A second cylinder made of a different ceramic material (corundum) was located within the shell


Aucune indication sur le second shell
Ensuite, 




> They were fed by a TRIAC power regulator device which interrupted each phase periodically, in ally, in order to modulate power input with an industrial trade *secret* waveform.


Super facile  reproduire, si c'est un "trade secret"  ::aie::   Donc impossible  vrifier...  Et dans ce sens, c'est dj marqu au dessus :




> Later, an experiment [3] was carried out by S. Focardi and A. Rossi using an apparatus with a sealed container holding nickel powder *plus unknown additives* pressurized with hydrogen gas




Enfin le langage utilis et la description du matriel utilis, ne fait pas trs srieux...


En gros, ce ne sont pas des scientifiques de recherche, ce sont des gens travaillant dans un labo qui pensent depuis 25 ans qu'ils ont trouv la poule aux oeufs d'or et finiront leurs jours riches... Et ils ne veulent rien dvoiler qui leur ferait perdre ce potentiel. Donc forcment personne ne peut les prendre au srieux scientifiquement  :;):  .. pour l'instant..

----------


## Aniki

> (...)


Effectivement, certains des scientifiques taient plus ou moins proches de Rossi et de l'E-Cat.
On peut supposer qu'ils ont des intrets, qu'ils sont corrompus, etc...
Tu noteras que je n'ai jamais dis que ce rapport prouvait quoi que ce soit.

Mais pour moi, a reste un pas en avant vers la prise au srieux des LENR !

Toujours rien  dire  ce propos ? (dsol d'tre insistant  ::oops:: )

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce qui parait tonnant Aniki, c'est que l'on ait pas encore un vrai produit existant.
Mme sans soutien des banques, une quipe peut facilement avoir un million de dollar sur leur denier personnel.
L'accs au crdit est en effet trs simple aux USA. (tu hypothque ta maison, tu prend 60 000$ de redit sur ta carte bancaire, etc...

Si vraiment tu as trouv une manire de produire de l'nergie aussi facilement, c'est un investissement rentabilis en quelques moi.
Tu fais le prototype, tu montre que ca fonctionne a ton banquier, et la tu auras ton argent.

Ou, tu montre que ca fonctionne au monde scientifique(t es pas oblig d'ouvrir le cpot, juste de prouver qu tu produis bien le rendement que tu prtends en leur laissant vrifier que tu n a pas dapport externe d'nergie.)

Bref, le manque de succs dans un pays habitu a des croissance forte de socit... me semble le plus gros point bizarre de ce projet.

----------


## souviron34

> Toujours rien  dire  ce propos ? (dsol d'tre insistant )


Dsol d'tre insistant, mais on l'a dj dit  :;): 


Sur la base des papiers autres que ceux de la NASA, rien  dire, non, vu mes remarques ci-dessus..

Si maintenant un jour la NASA ou une autre quipe rellement indpendante et sans intrts lance une tude et conclut, c.a.d identifie prcisment le(s) phnomne(s) et constate une absence d'explication autre, alors on pourra discuter...

Mais note bien le "un jour"..

De ce que je vois, c'est pas tellement l'apparence "trange", c'est la prsentation "trange", semi-secrte, qui ne permet pas de savoir quelles sont les condtions exactes, et donc entache trs fortement de suspicion la ralit du phnomne et/ou de l'explication..

En gros, il faudrait "les croire sur parole", puisqu'ils ne donnent pas toutes les indications.. Et donc que les gouvernements ou oiganismes comme la NASA leur achte les yeux ferms - pour un prix lev, bien entendu...

----------


## souviron34

> Bref, le manque de succs dans un pays habitu a des croissance forte de socit... me semble le plus gros point bizarre de ce projet.


Tout  fait d'accord.. 

Je crois qu'ils se font un film qu'ils vont se faire des c.uilles en or... mais ils ne veulent pas prendre le rsique de montrer.. Soit que c'est une arnaque, soit de peur de se faire piquer. Mais si c'tait ce cas, ils auarient dj approch par exemple justement la NASA, Shell, ou autres gants pour faire une dmo et se faire racheter...

Au vu des effets affichs, si ils sont vrais ils devraient bien pouvoir trouver une petite dmo explicite qui ne dvoile pas le tout, mais suffisamment pour tre cru...

L a commence  vaiment faire arnaque...

----------


## Aniki

Mais je n'essaie pas de vous convaicre que les LENR marchent...


*Moi :*
Je regrette que les LENR n'ont pas t traites objectivement par le monde scientifique, ce qui a grandement frein l'avance de la recherche.

*Vous :*
Ouais, mais le monsieur Rossi est bizarre.
Ouais, mais pourquoi a n'a pas t reproduit par d'autre.
Ouais, mais pourquoi qu'il montre pas son appareil.
...


Quel est le rapport avec la choucroute ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais je n'essaie pas de vous convaicre que les LENR marchent...
> 
> 
> *Moi :*
> Je regrette que les LENR n'ont pas t traites objectivement par le monde scientifique, ce qui a grandement frein l'avance de la recherche.
> 
> *Vous :*
> Ouais, mais le monsieur Rossi est bizarre.
> Ouais, mais pourquoi a n'a pas t reproduit par d'autre.
> ...


 ::mouarf:: 
Ben, tu viens de tout expliquer en un post.  ::ccool:: 

Inverses les phrases tu vas comprendre, et a donne un truc du genre




> Le Monsieur Rossi est bizarre, le phnomne n'a pas t reproduit par d'autre, et il ne montre pas son appareil. 
> Conclusion : les LENR n'ont pas t prises au srieux par le monde scientifique, ce qui a grandement frein l'avance de la recherche.


En gros, c'est un lve de terminal qui explique qu'il a tout pour avoir le bac, mais qu'il ne peut pas le montrer, ni le prouver. Qu'il garde ses preuves pour plus tard. C'est dur, mais, je ne suis pas sr qu'il ai son diplme !  :8-):

----------


## Aniki

> (...)


Quand bien mme toutes ces affirmations (par uniquement les trois que j'ai post) taient fondes, cela suffit-il pour ne pas prendre au srieux une thorie ?
Et cela ds la premire dcouverte de l'hypothtique phnomne ?

Dit autrement :
Pensez-vous que dcrdibilisation des LENR soit justifie ?
Ou peut-tre sont-elles encore trop prises au srieux et ne devraient pas mme pas mriter que l'on s'y attarde ?

----------


## souviron34

> *Moi :*
> Je regrette que les LENR n'ont pas t traites objectivement par le monde scientifique, ce qui a grandement frein l'avance de la recherche.
> ..
> Quel est le rapport avec la choucroute ?





> Quand bien mme toutes ces affirmations (par uniquement les trois que j'ai post) taient fondes, cela suffit-il pour ne pas prendre au srieux une thorie ?
> Et cela ds la premire dcouverte de l'hypothtique phnomne ?
> 
> Dit autrement :
> Pensez-vous que dcrdibilisation des LENR soit justifie ?
> Ou peut-tre sont-elles encore trop prises au srieux et ne devraient pas mme pas mriter que l'on s'y attarde ?



Si tu ne vois pas le rapport, il n'y a plus rien  faire  ::aie:: 

*IL N'Y A PAS DE THEORIE PARCE QUE IL N'YA PAS DE PHENOMENE ETABLI*

On ne peut prendre au srieux ou pas une thorie *que* quand elle existe... L il n'y en a pas... C'est prsent comme tant un "montage" industriel avec une hypothse.. Soit..

Mais c'est comme au Concours Lpine.. Entre faire fariquer un truc qui plait  Mme Michu et prouver que ce truc correspond  une thorie, il y a un immense pas.. 

Or l, le problme est qu'il n'y a mme pas d'appareil... Et que lui et ses collaborateurs pour dire que a marche et reproductible.. Sans donner les indications pour tenter de le reproduire.



La dcrdibilisation n'est pas une "dcrdiibilisation".. On ne peut rien croire ou ne pas croire  cause de cque j'ai dit ci-dessus.

Pour l'instant, tant qu'il n'en dit pas plus, c'est un non-vnment du style de la fin du Monde le 21 Dcembre 2012.... 

a ne veut pas dire que c'est faux, mais il faut qu'il se mouille plus et donne des vraies preuves que a marche, avec des moyens de tenter de le reproduire..

La thorie viendra aprs..

En attendant, c'est ce manque qui fait que la communaut en gnral s'en dsintresse..

----------


## unknow0

> Quand bien mme toutes ces affirmations (par uniquement les trois que j'ai post) taient fondes, cela suffit-il pour ne pas prendre au srieux une thorie ?
> Et cela ds la premire dcouverte de l'hypothtique phnomne ?
> 
> Dit autrement :
> Pensez-vous que dcrdibilisation des LENR soit justifie ?
> Ou peut-tre sont-elles encore trop prises au srieux et ne devraient pas mme pas mriter que l'on s'y attarde ?


en gros c'est comme si je disais que j'ai cree une machine qui transforme des caillou en or, mais je ne montre son fonctionement a personne.

Le monde scientifique essaierais de reproduire l'experience?

----------


## pmithrandir

Que le procd soit public je ne pense pas que ca soit important. Aprs tout, on a utilis pendant des siecle des concept que l'on ne maitrisait pas entirement et dont on a dcouvert la thorie ou les details bien plus tard.

Par contre, que l'on ai pas montrer dans une exprience relle le produit fonctionner... c'est plus gnant. 

Que sur la planete entire personne n'ai eu l'ide de financer le projet, mme le plus saugrenu... c'est improbable.

Rien que si il mettaient leur ide sur un financement communautaire(en change d'action par exemple) il rcupererait pas mal d'argent avec pas mal de monde. Trouver 10 000 personnes pretent a mettre 100$ ne me semble pas impossible.

Mais, d'aprs ce que tu dis, le produit avance pour le moment, tant mieux... qu'ils sortent un prototype fonctionnel(mme si pas optimum) et on verra bien.
Attention, ce prototype doit tre mis  la disposition de la communaut scientifique et du public pour qu'on vrifie qu'il n y a pas de supercherie, pas d'un client hypothtique uniquement.

----------


## souviron34

> Que le procd soit public je ne pense pas que ca soit important. Aprs tout, on a utilis pendant des siecle des concept que l'on ne maitrisait pas entirement et dont on a dcouvert la thorie ou les details bien plus tard.


oui, sauf quand on explique ce procd par une thorie....  ::P: 

En gros, il y a unqiuement 2 possibilits :

soir tu es un industriel (_possiblement en herbe_) et tu inventes un procd, et tu n'as pas les moyens de/ne veux pas le protger, donc tu le gardes secret, et tu produis tel quel (_comme CocaCola par exemple_) sans demander/affirmer aucune justification autre que "a marche". (_mais il te faudra quand mme passer par les commissions charges de la scurit, de la sant, etc, qui, elles, devront disposer de l'appariel en accs libre et avec explications pour pouvoir mesurer les effets_)
soit tu es un chercheur, et tu penses avoir dcouvert quelque chose. Alors tant que c'est pas sr, tu dis pas grand chose, mais tu ne demandes pas/proposes pas une explication scientifique que personne ne peut corroborer. Et quand c'est sr (l'exprience) tu fournis tous les dtails pour que d'autres puissent le reproduire, en fournissant ventuellement ton hypothse thorique.

L en gros, ils ont l'air de vouloir le beurre, l'argent du beurre, et la crmire... : Garder le secret, vendre un procd, n'en rien dvoiler, fournir une explication et vouloir une reconnaissance scientifique...

C'est incompatible...


Et dans les termes utiliss dans le papier ci-dessus, c'est relativement risible d'imprcision et de naivet non-scientifique (_la description du PC est ....... trange... De mme que du TRIAC. N'importe quel lectronicien sait ce qu'est un TRIAC_). En gros a a l'air d'tre une plaquette publicitaire, dans les termes...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Dit autrement :
> Pensez-vous que dcrdibilisation des LENR soit justifie ?


Quelle dcrdibilisation ? pour l'instant tu discours sur un phnomne non avr, et sans substrat thorique, donc on ne peut pas parler de dcrdibilisation.

Il faudrait avoir OU un phnomne avr et reproductible (sur lequel il sera possible tt ou tard de poser une base thorique) OU une base thorique ( partir de laquelle on peut poser une exprience permettant de la valider).

L il n'y a ni l'un, ni l'autre.

Depuis 23 ans qu'il y a des confrences rgulires sur le sujet (17, depuis celle de Salt Lake City en 1990) , il n'en est rien sorti de probant, reproductible en terme exprimental et pas une thorie rfutable au sens de Popper;  partir de l, il n'y a aucun besoin de "dcrdibilisation". (l'approche thorique de Widom & Larsen a t rfute rcemment).

Pour l'instant la reproduction des expriences de Plons et Fleichman n'a rien confirm et personne n'a reproduit ( ma connaissance, mais tu vas corriger si je m'gare, car j'admet que c'est un sujet que je connais trs mal) les rsultats revendiqus par De Ninno en 2002.




> Ou peut-tre sont-elles encore trop prises au srieux et ne devraient pas mme pas mriter que l'on s'y attarde ?


Rien compris ....

----------


## Aniki

> La dcrdibilisation n'est pas une "dcrdiibilisation"(...)


Donc il n'y a pas eu de traitement "discriminatoire" (je n'arrive pas  trouver de meilleur terme...  ::?: ) envers les LENR et la recherche dans ce domaine a suivie son cours normalement ?
Tu as lus les articles des liens que j'ai donns ? Sur quoi se repose cette affirmation (si tu as des sources, n'hsites pas  les donnes !!)?

Edit : Les scientifiques de l'US NAVY ne sont apparement pas d'accord avec toi... (Source)




> Scientists at the US Navy SPAWAR Systems Center-Pacific (SSC-Pacific), and its predecessors, in conjunction with JWK International Corporation, have had extraordinary success in publishing LENR papers in peer-reviewed journals. This success hasnt come easily and is due to several factors. *One key reason was the courage of the SSC-Pacific upper management for twenty years in allowing scientists to conduct research and publish results in a controversial field*.







> Pour l'instant, tant qu'*il* n'en dit pas plus...


Pourquoi se concentrer sur Rossi ? Apparemment, c'est ce monsieur qui t'embte (ce que je peux comprendre).
normment d'autres scientifiques plus "crdibles" ont fait part de leurs dcouvertes  ce sujet (tout est dans les liens !). Je l'ai dit plusieurs fois, mais a a toujours t "oubli".
Par exemple, on peut voir ici les rsultats des expriences du Martin Fleischmann Memorial Project (ils ont un compte Facebook, si vous voulez en savoir plus...). (notez que je ne dis pas que ce sont des scientifiques de renom, etc...)






> Que le procd soit public je ne pense pas que ca soit important. Aprs tout, on a utilis pendant des siecle des concept que l'on ne maitrisait pas entirement et dont on a dcouvert la thorie ou les details bien plus tard.


Toutaf !
Je suis entirement d'accord, mme s'il est vident qu'il est prfrable de comprendre ce qu'il se passe...  ::aie:: 





> Par contre, que l'on ai pas montrer dans une exprience relle le produit fonctionner... c'est plus gnant.


Ben si, a a t montr. (a a dj t dit...)
Mais au dbut Rossi tait  ct et on pouvait douter des instruments de mesures (mi 2012 si je me rappelle bien...).
Maintenant, il a laiss son produit  des scientifiques auquels il fait confiance pour faire un test "indpendant". L, c'est l'indpendance des scientifiques qui est remise en question (ce que je comprends tout  fait  ::D: ).





> Que sur la planete entire personne n'ai eu l'ide de financer le projet, mme le plus saugrenu... c'est improbable.


Bien justement, des projets, il y en a plusieurs de part le monde... (voir mes ancients posts)





> Mais, d'aprs ce que tu dis, le produit avance pour le moment, tant mieux... qu'ils sortent un prototype fonctionnel(mme si pas optimum) et on verra bien.


Oui, le prototype avance (et est dj fonctionnel, voir mes ancients posts) et les diffrents tests aussi, et a c'est bon pour tout le monde (les pours, les antis et les indcis).[/quote]






> Attention, ce prototype doit tre mis  la disposition de la communaut scientifique et du public pour qu'on vrifie qu'il n y a pas de supercherie, pas d'un client hypothtique uniquement.


En mme temps, si tu mets ton appareil  dispo de n'importe qui, tu te le fais voler...
La solution serait de se faire breveter son appareil.
Il a dj obtenu un brevet de l'office italien.
Pour un brevet aux USA, il semblerait qu'il faille devoiler tout son appareil. Et si le brevet est rejeter pour d'obscures raisons, alors il risque de se faire voler sa techno...

J'accepte entirement les remarques mettant en doutes les affirmations de Rossi, mais il faudrait peut-tre aussi faire un effort de l'autre ct...

----------


## Aniki

> Pour l'instant la reproduction des expriences de Plons et Fleichman n'a rien confirm et personne n'a reproduit ( ma connaissance, mais tu vas corriger si je m'gare, car j'admet que c'est un sujet que je connais trs mal) les rsultats revendiqus par De Ninno en 2002.


L'exprience a t reproduite plusieurs fois par des scientifiques diffrents de part le monde (comme dj dit... j'ai l'impression de radoter).






> Rien compris ....


Je reformule en caricaturant :
Les LENR n'existent que chez les bisounours ?

----------


## Bluedeep

> L'exprience a t reproduite plusieurs fois par des scientifiques diffrents de part le monde (comme dj dit... j'ai l'impression de radoter).


Laquelle ? Celle de Pons & Fleichman ? et comment a-t-elle t reproduite puisque certains paramtres n'ont jamais t publis ????

Ou celle de De Ninno ? et dans ce dernier cas, par qui et o ????

----------


## Aniki

> Laquelle ? Celle de Pons & Fleichman ? et comment a-t-elle t reproduite puisque certains paramtres n'ont jamais t publis ????
> 
> Ou celle de De Ninno ? et dans ce dernier cas, par qui et o ????


Dois-je en dduire que tu n'as pas lu les liens que je ai donn ? (vas-y mollo avec les points d'interrogations, a rend ta rponse assez agressive...)
Je ne prtends pas que l'exprience a t reproduite points par points.
Simplement que le phnomne de dgagement anormal de chaleur a t reproduit plusieurs fois dans diffrentes conditions (entre autres, l'exprience de Ninno dont tu fais rfrence), avec plus ou moins de reproductabilit (a existe ce mot ?  ::aie:: ).

Edit : je rajoute des _peer reviewed reports_ pour tayer mes dires.
Une exprience du CNAM
Une exprience faite par des japonais de l'IMRA
Exprience de Focardi
...


Par ailleurs, d'autres expriences auraient dmontr d'autres phnomnes inexpliqus (Un scientifique indien remarque une gnration et une consomation anormale de Tritium, chez Mitsubishi, une exprience montre une transformation de csium en praseodymium (reproduite par Toyota, l'universit d'Osaka et celle de Iwate))

----------


## Aniki

> Tant qu'on ne sait pas si c'est *UN* ou *DES* phnomnes, *aucune* thorie n'est valable... 
> 
> (...)
> 
> C'est *LA RAISON* pour laquelle on ne peut pas accepter une thorie, et pour laquelle le gars de la NASA dit "explorer"..
> 
> (...)
> 
> Tant que ce n'est pas fait *dans l'ordre*, aucun scientifique ou organisme scientifique srieux ne pourra prendre en compte une quelquonque thorie..


Je n'avais pas fait attention  ces points, c'est pourquoi je ne rponds que maintenant.

Selon toi, les thories actuellement poses sont donc  mettre  la poubelle ? Ou bien ai-je mal compris ?
Si oui,  quel moment on peut accepter la thorie ? Faut-il pouvoir tout prouver ? Dans ce cas, pas beaucoup de thories seraient  prendre en compte (thories des cordes p.e.).
Mais bon, c'est une philosophie personnelle et je le respecte mme si je ne suis pas d'accord.


En cadeau je poste une des thories sur les LENR.
Je m'abstiens de tout commentaire car je n'ai pas le niveau adquat pour me le permettre !  ::cry:: 
Thorie de Widom-Larsen

----------


## grafikm_fr

> chez Mitsubishi, une exprience montre une transformation de csium en praseodymium (reproduite par Toyota, l'universit d'Osaka et celle de Iwate))


Euh... J'aimerais bien que ces gars m'expliquent le truc suivant: d'aprs eux, dans leur magnifique appareil, une raction de transmutation du Cesium-133 en Prasodyme-141 a lieu. Ce qui correspond, comme les auteurs le remarquent,  une augmentation de 4 de numro atomique et de 8 de masse atomique. Donc si, par un processus inexpliqu, il y a une raction nuclaire, a veut dire que chaque noyau absorbe 4 atomes/noyaux de deutrium. Pas moins, pas plus. Pourquoi?

En effet, c'est quand mme relativement bizarre que, si on retrouve des atomes de "Cs+4D", on doit galement retrouver du +1D, +2D et du +3D. Voyons  quoi a correspond:

- Cs + 1D --> Barium-135. Isotope stable, donc la version avec une dsintgration rapide ne passe pas. (et mme si elle y tait, il resterait des traces)
 - Cs + 2D --> Lanthanium-137. Dure de demie-vie ~610^4 ans. Donc il a le temps de disparatre.
 - Cs +3D --> Cerium-139. Demi-vie de 8.65 ms, mais de transforme en Cerium-138 stable qui devrait y tre quelque part.

Question a 350: o sont passs tous ces produits? Sinon, quel mcanisme explique l'absorption de 4 atomes de deutrium, et pas plus?  ::lol:: 

Bref, vous voulez une thorie fumeuse pour expliquer a: j'en ai une (elle est pas  moi, je consomme rien!  ::mouarf::  )
 - Les noyaux de deutrium s'enfoncent sous la 5e couche lectronique du Cesium par paquets de 4 (pourquoi 4? parce qu'il y a 8 lectrons dessus) formant un agrgat bizarre qui du point de vue du spectromtre de masse correspond  du Pr-141. En effet, celui-ci n'ionise que le pauvre petit dernier electron sur la 6e couche (6s1), transformant ce bordel en ion (Cs+4D)+.

Et pouf, comme par magie, on a un atome de praesidium qui n'en est pas un.  ::mouarf:: 

(Oui c'est fumeux comme thorie, mais pas plus que l'original  ::D:  )

----------


## r0d

> En cadeau je poste une des thories sur les LENR.
> Je m'abstiens de tout commentaire car je n'ai pas le niveau adquat pour me le permettre ! 
> Thorie de Widom-Larsen


Selon ce papier, il ne s'agirait pas de fusion, mais "simplement" de force nuclaire faible.
J'ai lu plusieurs critiques concernant ce papier. Visiblement les relecteurs taient majoritairement des "pro-LENR". Ce qui signifie, tout de mme, au passage, que ce papier a t "reviewed". Aprs le reste je n'ai pas compris grand chose, mais visiblement la thorie ne fait pas l'unanimit.
D'aprs ce que j'ai compris, le LENR (Low Energy Nuclear Reaction) serait en train de devenir le LENT (Low Energy Nuclear Transmutations), ce qui laisse  penser qu'il n'y aurait pas de fusion, ni mme de destruction de matire, mais juste un mutation de la matire (via les neutrinos et la force nuclaire faible).

----------


## Aniki

> Selon ce papier, il ne s'agirait pas de fusion, mais "simplement" de force nuclaire faible.


Effectivement, il semblerait qu'il ne s'agisse pas de fusion. C'est aussi pourquoi on parle de LENR et plus de fusion froide (et c'est pourquoi j'ai fait la remarque  souviron). J'imagine que le terme "fusion froide" est en grande partie responsable de la controverse actuelle.
Il me semble mme avoir lu quelque part que Fleischmann regrettait d'avoir utilis ce terme.

----------


## Aniki

Une confrence portant sur les LENR a eu lieu lundi dernier au parlement europen. Il y avait pas mal de beau monde !

Edit : _a priori_, le parlement europen ne serait pas l'initiateur de cette confrence mais uniquement le ENEA (Italian National agency for new technologies, Energy and sustainable economic development). Je ne retrouve plus la source o j'avais lu a... Ca me semble important de le souligner.


Je n'ai pas russi  trouver un compte rendu en franais ou en anglais...
Par contre on peut trouver ici, un CR en italien assez dtaill ( vue de nez, je ne parle pas italiens...  ::aie:: ).

Dans ce compte rendu, il y a, entre autres, une photos des slides montrs durant la prsentation. On peut y voir par exemple ceci :
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-oKmNEKaSAi...0/P1070420.jpg

Ce qui est intressant, c'est que le dgagement de chaleur a lieu aprs 10H de mesure... Et le phnomne n'est pas progressif ni continu mais a plutt l'air incontrl.

Pour la route, je fournis un autre slide intressant.




Sinon (et l a va recoller (par chance  :8-): ) un peu avec le sujet initial de la discussion) au Japon, des expriences sont menes pour diminuer le taux de radiation des dchets radioactifs en utilisant des "matriaux imprgns de nano argent" (Experiment of decontamination by nano sliver embedded material).
L'auteur de l'article dit qu'il pense que a pourrait tre de la LENR (oui, je sais, a ne donne pas beaucoup de certitude  ::aie:: ).
Si quelqu'un parle japonais, qu'il nous traduise le rapport de l'exprience ![ame="http://www.slideshare.net/ssusereeef70/20120328en5m"]decontaminating radioactive ash of incineration plant by nano silver[/ame]
Source



@grafikm_fr : je suis dsol, je ne peux absolument pas dbattre sur ces points trs techniques. N'y vois rien de personnel, j'aurai ador pouvoir en dbattre.

----------


## Aniki

> Laquelle ? Celle de Pons & Fleichman ? et comment a-t-elle t reproduite puisque certains paramtres n'ont jamais t publis ????
> 
> Ou celle de De Ninno ? et dans ce dernier cas, par qui et o ????





> (...)
> Je ne prtends pas que l'exprience a t reproduite points par points.
> (...)


Je retire ce que j'ai dit.  ::P: 

Il semblerait que des gars bien de chez nous ( ::france:: ) aient dj reproduit exactement l'exprimentation de Fleischmann & Pons. (Source)
Si je ne me trompe pas, ce papier date de 1996...
Un petit extrait pour les flmards : 


> Our experience during this last three years, leads us to conclude that the Fleischmann and Pons calorimeter
> is very accurate and well adapted to study cold fusion phenomenon. It is simple and precise. However precautionary
> measures must be taken (...)


Maintenant, il se peut que ces gens aussi soient malhonntes ou qu'ils se soient tromps...

(Dsol pour les double/triple posts, il y a beaucoup moins d'engouement que ce que j'avais imagin. En tout cas, on est pas tomb dans le dbat de troll et rien que a, c'est une victoire !)

----------


## Aniki

Bon, toujours pas de ractions...
Mais comme a continue de bouger au niveau des LENR (et encore, je me retiens beaucoup...), je continue mon combo. J'en suis maintenant  mon quadruple-post !

On peut voir sur le site officiel europen de l'E-Cat qu'un client "pilote" est recherch pour tester un E-Cat.
Le client n'aura a payer que le prix de l'nergie produite (je n'ai pas le dtail...), le reste (transport et installation) tant offert.
Les seules contraintes tant d'installer le gnrateur fin 2013 (Scheduled Installation time by late fall 2013) et de laisser un accs au public au gnrateur qui sera utilis comme vitrine publicitaire.
J'ai cependant l'impression que cette offre est limite  la Sude  cause de cette phrase :



> Hydro Fusion is looking for a Pilot Customer for the first ECAT 1 MW Plant *to operate in Sweden*.



Je trouve personnellement que c'est une excellente initiative de leur part.
Cela montre leur bonne foi et permet de faire une trs bonne publicit (si jamais le gnrateur fonctionne, bien entendu).

Y-aurait-il quelqu'un qui habite en Sude qui pourrait accueillir un E-Cat ?  ::aie::

----------


## Aniki

Les documents de la confrence ayant eu lieu au parlement europen le 3 juin sont disponibles ici.
Je n'ai pas encore tout lu mais le peu que j'ai pu lire me semble trs positif.
Maintenant, les documents sont un peu compliqus pour moi et je vais avoir besoin de temps pour tout comprendre, mais les gens plus cals de ce forum peuvent dj donner leur avi !

En tout cas, la conclusion de McKubre est assez explicite :



> An unexpected source of heat can be observed in the D/Pd System
> when Deuterium is loaded electrochemically into the Palladium
> Lattice, to a sufficient degree


Source

La conclusion du document de Violante :



> Material status is the key to observe the effect. Material science is the key to understand it, since some material characteristics support some processes rather than others.
> 
> Reprducibility of the Effect requires the reproducibility of the material
> status.


Source


@ les gens avec qui un dbat avait commenc (souviron, bluedeep, pmithrandir et Jon Shannow)
 - Est-ce que vous n'avez plus le temps de dbattre ?
 - Etes-vous en train de vous renseigner sur le sujet pour mieux pouvoir dbattre ?
 - Je suis un gros troll et ce n'est pas la peine de perdre du temps avec moi ?
 - La rponse D ?

Je vous relance car j'ai fait de mon mieux pour proposer un dbat constructif en faisant pas mal de recherche pour vous rpondre et je n'ai pas le sentiment que le mme effort  t fait de votre ct...
J'aurai bien aim avoir une rponse.
Maintenant, je comprends qu'on a pas forcment autant de temps (surtout que pas d'entre vous sont assez occups sur le forum politique).

----------


## pmithrandir

Hello Aniki...

En fait, je n'ai pas d'avis tranch sur la question... J'aimerai y croire et les infos que tu donnes semblent aller dans le bon sens.

Tant mieux.

Mais j'ai pas grand chose  rpondre  ::): , donc je me tais et je lis normalement !!!

----------


## Aniki

> Hello Aniki...
> 
> En fait, je n'ai pas d'avis tranch sur la question... J'aimerai y croire et les infos que tu donnes semblent aller dans le bon sens.
> 
> Tant mieux.
> 
> Mais j'ai pas grand chose  rpondre , donc je me tais et je lis normalement !!!


Merci de ta rponse.  ::D: 
Je sais maintenant qu'il y a au moins une personne que a intresse.  ::P: 
Je commenais  avoir l'impression de parler dans le vide...

Le truc, c'est que parmis toutes les personnes que j'avais cit, tu tais le plus mesur (comme  ton habitude, ce que je salue au passage  :;): ).
En fait, c'est principalement les rponses de souviron et bluedeep (ceux qui ont le plus remis en question mes propos sans aucune source pour les appuyer) que j'attends le plus.  ::): 



J'en profite pour vous paler des derniers mouvements (a s'est quand mme pas mal calm) :

Le _3rd party report_ concernant l'E-Cat s'est vu complt. Les conditions de tests sont plus dtailles dans cette nouvelle version, de manire  pouvoir rpondre  un certain nombre d'accusations (source d'nergie cache, etc...).

Une nouvelle confrence sur le theme des LENR aura lieu du 21 au 27 juillet  l'universit du missouri aux USA.
National Instrument sera de la partie (entre autres) et une thorie devrait tre prsente (le jour 3 apparemment). Petite citation pour les fainants :  ::P: 



> The discovery at the University of Illinois of the existence of Ultra-High-Density clusters inside the host material is a break-through development [1]. Both experimental and theoretical studies have demonstrated that the hydrogen atoms in these clusters (almost metallic hydrogen) are close enough together that diffusion of another atom into the cluster transfers sufficient momentum to create a nuclear transmutation reaction with the hydrogen and host nickel atoms.
> Incorporating these clusters into the material has resulted in excess heat experiments that reproducibly producing orders of magnitude more heat energy out than energy in. However, as noted earlier, run times are currently limited to hours by the onset of nano-particle agglomeration.


Defkalion sera aussi prsent et y prsenteront leur thorie. (pas beaucoup de dtails sur la thorie dans ce papier, si ce n'est qu'elle se baserait sur une (la?) thorie de Bose-Einstein...)
Il me semble avoir lu qu'ils feront une dmo de leur appareil (ils auraient dj invit et montr en direct son produit en activit  plusieurs personnes ces derniers temps) mais je ne suis plus trs sr.

----------


## souviron34

> En fait, c'est principalement les rponses de souviron et bluedeep (ceux qui ont le plus remis en question mes propos sans aucune source pour les appuyer) que j'attends le plus.


Je peux te rpondre trs simplement : je ne sais pas, et ne pourrais avoir une position avant longtemps...

Je ne suis pas spcialiste, et donc ne peux juger.. Au vu des alas et incertitudes dcrits dans les diffrents papiers et en particulier celui de la NASA, je n'attend pas de me faire une opinion avant quelques dizaines d'annes..

Donc pour l'instant a ne me passionne pas plus que a, c'est un sujet de recherche parmi d'autres, et je n'ai pas d'avis... C'est tout..  ::): 

Si un jour que ce soit la NASA, le MIT, ou le CERN mettent une quipe et sortent des rsultats, on pourra en reparler... D'ici l, je ne suis pas intress en tant que tel... Il y a tout un tas de choses qui voient le jour, encore plus depuis l'avnement de la mdiatisation et des finances lies  la mdiatisation, de l'abaissement des critres de srieux dans les publications et les review committee, (_il suffit de voir le nombre de "rsultats de recherche" qui sont dnigrs et reints quelques annes plus tard, par exemple avec le RC_), et d'Internet, donc j'attend..

 ::): .

----------


## Aniki

> Je peux te rpondre trs simplement : je ne sais pas, et ne pourrais avoir une position avant longtemps...
> (...)


C'est la rponse  quelle question ?
A premire vue, a rpond  "Croyez-vous que les LENR existent ?".
Or ce n'tait pas la question que je pose.  ::aie:: 
L'objet de notre dbat qui tait plutt "Pourquoi la recherche sur les LENR a t dcridibilise et range dans un placard par la majorit des scientifiques ?", qui s'est ensuite transform en "Les LENR ont-elles seulement subies un traitement anormal de la part monde scientifique ?".


Ca mis  part, j'ai quand mme l'impression que ta position  change. Tu me sembles beaucoup plus neutre qu'au dbut.
N'est-ce qu'une impression ?






> (...)
> Si un jour que ce soit la NASA, le MIT, ou le CERN mettent une quipe et sortent des rsultats, on pourra en reparler... D'ici l, je ne suis pas intress en tant que tel...
> (..)


Qu'entends-tu par "sortent des rsultats" ?
Parce que des expriences qui montrent des phnomnes inexpliqus, il y en a eu un paquet, comme dj dit.

----------


## souviron34

> C'est la rponse  quelle question ?
> A premire vue, a rpond  "Croyez-vous que les LENR existent ?".
> Or ce n'tait pas la question que je pose. 
> L'objet de notre dbat qui tait plutt "Pourquoi la recherche sur les LENR a t dcridibilise et range dans un placard par la majorit des scientifiques ?", qui s'est ensuite transform en "Les LENR ont-elles seulement subies un traitement anormal de la part monde scientifique ?".


C'est la rponse  l'ensemble de ces questions  :;): 





> Ca mis  part, j'ai quand mme l'impression que ta position  change. Tu me sembles beaucoup plus neutre qu'au dbut.
> N'est-ce qu'une impression ?


Oui a n'est qu'une impression. J'ai dit ds le dpart, et je continue, que tant que a n'est pas confirm - rellement, srieusement, de manire irrfutable par plusieurs quipes/organismes reconnu(e)s, je doute - et je m'en tape un peu... Par contre, je ne peux accorder pour l'instant le moindre crdit  quelqu'un qui soutiendrait "a existe"...








> Qu'entends-tu par "sortent des rsultats" ?
> Parce que des expriences qui montrent des phnomnes inexpliqus, il y en a eu un paquet, comme dj dit.


Justement.. C'est l tout le coeur...

Primo, a ne m'intresse pas de discuter de choses qui n'ont pas t prouves, avec ou sans explications.  L il n'y a non seulement pas d'explication, mais surtout pas d'accord sur le fait que a ait t prouv. Je suis plus intress aux observations d'OVNI faites par des pilotes de ligne ou des pilotes militaires que par ce genre de trucs..

Secondo, quand je dis "_sortent des rsultats_", c'est  dire infirment ou confirment... C'est assez clair, non ? Je ne suis pas spcialiste, et je laisse faire et conclure les spcialistes..

----------


## Aniki

> C'est la rponse  l'ensemble de ces questions 
> (...)


Donc, si je te suis bien, "je ne sais pas, et ne pourrais avoir une position avant longtemps..." rpond aux questions "Pourquoi la recherche sur les LENR a t dcridibilise et range dans un placard par la majorit des scientifiques ?" et "Les LENR ont-elles seulement subies un traitement anormal de la part monde scientifique ?".
Pourtant, on a bien dbatu sur le sujet et tu m'as dit :



> La dcrdibilisation n'est pas une "dcrdiibilisation"


Ca ressemble quand mme fortement  une position.  ::aie:: 
M'enfin bon...





> (...)
> Oui a n'est qu'une impression. J'ai dit ds le dpart, et je continue, que tant que a n'est pas confirm - rellement, srieusement, de manire irrfutable par plusieurs quipes/organismes reconnu(e)s, je doute - et je m'en tape un peu... Par contre, je ne peux accorder pour l'instant le moindre crdit  quelqu'un qui soutiendrait "a existe"...
> (...)


Tes interventions ne m'avaient pas donn l'impression que tu t'en tapais.
Et encore une fois, je ne cherche pas  te convertir en croyant.
C'tait plutt le dbat sur la dcrdibilisation de certains domaines de la science (les LENR en l'occurrence) qui m'intressait. Et comme j'avais lu dans d'autre sujet que tu tais pour une science ouverte qui se penche sur tous les sujets quitablement avant de conclure quoi que ce soit, j'avais penser que ce sujet t'intresserait.
Je me suis plant.  ::aie:: 






> (...)
> Secondo, quand je dis "_sortent des rsultats_", c'est  dire infirment ou confirment... C'est assez clair, non ? Je ne suis pas spcialiste, et je laisse faire et conclure les spcialistes..


La phrase, telle quelle, est claire.
De ce que je comprends, il faudrait un review d'un rapport de la NASA, du MIT ou du CERN.
Ca n'tait pas clair pour moi car tu avais dit que le srieux dans les publications et les review committee baissait et je pensais donc qu'un peer reviewed report ne suffirait pas.

Effectivement, ces trois l non pas de review si ma mmoire est bonne.
Je n'ai sous le coude qu'un rapport de la NASA constatant une production anormale de chaleur qui date de ... 1989.  ::aie:: 

Edit : Je viens de tomber sur un document datant de 2011 de la NASA qui parle entre autre d'une exprience qui montre un dgagement anormal de chaleur.
C'est cadeau.  ::D:

----------


## souviron34

> Donc, si je te suis bien, "je ne sais pas, et ne pourrais avoir une position avant longtemps..." rpond aux questions "Pourquoi la recherche sur les LENR a t dcridibilise et range dans un placard par la majorit des scientifiques ?" et "Les LENR ont-elles seulement subies un traitement anormal de la part monde scientifique ?".
> Pourtant, on a bien dbatu sur le sujet et tu m'as dit :
> 
> Ca ressemble quand mme fortement  une position. 
> M'enfin bon...


Ben c'est exactement ce que je dis : il ne peut pas y avoir "dcrdibilisation" si la chose en laquelle il faudrait croire n'est pas dfinie  ::P: 

Donc, non, pour rpondre  tes 2 autres questions (_auquelles on a dj rpondu_) :

a n'a pas t "dcrdibilis", pour la bonne raison qu'on n'a rien sur lequel croire ou ne pas croire (_pas de preuves, pas de thorie, pas de dtails_)le traitement n'est pas anormal. Il serait anormal si, par effet de mode, on s'engouffrait dedans.. L, a suit son cours: a c'est normal...  ::):  .. Les chelles de temps en valuation / prise en compte / confirmation / intrt / budget / priorits ne sont pas les chelles du Net... C'est ce qu'on te dit depuis quelques pages... 





> Et comme j'avais lu dans d'autre sujet que tu tais pour une science ouverte qui se penche sur tous les sujets quitablement avant de conclure quoi que ce soit, j'avais penser que ce sujet t'intresserait.
> Je me suis plant.


Je suis pour une science ouverte, mais je ne suis pas omni-scient..  ::): 

Je m'intresse  certaines choses, et pas  d'autres... Pour l'instant, en l'tat, celle-l ne fait pas partie des choses qui m'intressent outre mesure... Sans plus.

Je ne suis pas contre, mais pas non plus "pour" ou fortement intress...





> La phrase, telle quelle, est claire.
> De ce que je comprends, il faudrait un review d'un rapport de la NASA, du MIT ou du CERN.
> Ca n'tait pas clair pour moi car tu avais dit que le srieux dans les publications et les review committee baissait et je pensais donc qu'un peer reviewed report ne suffirait pas.


a dpend effectivement des revues/sujets/organismes..

Par contre, quand ce sont - surtout sur des sujets thoriques - des organismes comme la NASA, le MIT ou le CERN, si ils lancent une quipe ou publient des rsultats, c'est assez fiable en gnral  :;): 

Par contre, la revue "_Avances en XX_" de l'Universit Machin-Chose ou le "_Congrs International TrucMiuche_" de l'Universit Tartempion, oui, c'est pas mal tarte--la-crme.. si c'est le seul/la seule qui y fait rfrence...





> Edit : Je viens de tomber sur un document datant de 2011 de la NASA qui parle entre autre d'une exprience qui montre un dgagement anormal de chaleur.
> C'est cadeau.


Tu jettes un morceau de sodium dans de l'eau, a produit un dgagement anormal de chaleur  :;): 

C'est juste pour dire que, encore une fois, en l'tat a n'avance pas  grand chose...



C'est pas contre toi ou le principe, hein ?? C'est juste que d'une part c'est pas trop ma tasse de th, et d'autre part en l'tat des connaissances,  part ergoter, on ne peut rien dire....

----------


## Jon Shannow

> @ les gens avec qui un dbat avait commenc (souviron, bluedeep, pmithrandir et Jon Shannow)


Bonjour Aniki,

Ce n'est pas un manque d'intrt, c'est simplement que je n'ai pas les connaissances pour me prononcer sur le sujet, et que je pense qu'il est difficile d'avoir un avis tranch sur un sujet aussi peu avanc.

C'est un peu comme pour la croyance en Dieu. Personne ne peut me prouver son existence, alors je n'y crois pas. Mais, d'un autre cot, personne n'est en mesure
de prouver qu'Il n'existe pas, alors le doute tant permis, personne n'a raison, personne n'a tord.

Le seul truc, c'est qu'il n'est pas besoin de vouloir "convertir" d'autres personnes  sa conviction, et de laisser chacun libre de penser, croire ce qu'il veut.

Par contre, je pense qu'il sera plus ais de prouver ou de rfuter la thorie de le fusion froide que l'existence de Dieu.  :;): 

A+
JS

----------


## Aniki

> Ben c'est exactement ce que je dis : il ne peut pas y avoir "dcrdibilisation" si la chose en laquelle il faudrait croire n'est pas dfinie 
> 
> Donc, non, pour rpondre  tes 2 autres questions (_auquelles on a dj rpondu_) :
> 
> a n'a pas t "dcrdibilis", pour la bonne raison qu'on n'a rien sur lequel croire ou ne pas croire (_pas de preuves, pas de thorie, pas de dtails_)le traitement n'est pas anormal. Il serait anormal si, par effet de mode, on s'engouffrait dedans.. L, a suit son cours: a c'est normal...  .. Les chelles de temps en valuation / prise en compte / confirmation / intrt / budget / priorits ne sont pas les chelles du Net... C'est ce qu'on te dit depuis quelques pages...


Bon, il faudrait savoir : tu prends position ou pas ? Parce que l, finalement, tu prends bien position.  ::aie:: 
Pour toi, il n'y a pas de controverse LENR.
Mais le truc, c'est que ce n'est pas l'avis de beaucoup de monde. J'avais dj fourni un document de la marine amricaine qui dfinissait pourtant les LENR comme "controversal field".
Plusieurs scientifiques se sont vu refus des publications (dans Nature par exemple) sur le simple fait que le thme tait les LENR.
Je pourrais te chercher des documents si tu veux.  :;): 
En tout cas, ta position est surprenante. Pour l'instant je n'avais rencontr que 2 catgories :
- les contres pour qui il n'y a pas de controverse
- les neutres et les pour, qui eux pensent qu'il y a controverse
Toi, tu es neutre mais penses qu'il n'y a pas de controverse.






> C'est pas contre toi ou le principe, hein ?? C'est juste que d'une part c'est pas trop ma tasse de th, et d'autre part en l'tat des connaissances,  part ergoter, on ne peut rien dire....


Y a pas de mal.  :;): 

Tiens, spcialement pour toi, un peu de lecture critiquant le MIT.  ::P: 

Extrait :



> One of the most significant players in establishing in the public mind that thoroughly erroneous view was a team of investigators at MIT at its lavishly funded hot fusion laboratory, then called the MIT Plasma Fusion Center.


Si c'est vrai, a pique quand mme pas mal...
Edit : J'ai commenc  regarder quelques rapports hbergs sur mit.edu traitant des LENR (ou plutt "fusion froide"  l'poque). Je ne donne pas tout de suite le rsultat de mes courtes recherches, j'attends d'en avoir lu un peu plus.
En attendant, chacun peu aller lui-mme se forger son opinion.  :;): 





> (...)
> Ce n'est pas un manque d'intrt, c'est simplement que je n'ai pas les connaissances pour me prononcer sur le sujet, et que je pense qu'il est difficile d'avoir un avis tranch sur un sujet aussi peu avanc.
> 
> C'est un peu comme pour la croyance en Dieu. Personne ne peut me prouver son existence, alors je n'y crois pas. Mais, d'un autre cot, personne n'est en mesure
> de prouver qu'Il n'existe pas, alors le doute tant permis, personne n'a raison, personne n'a tord.


Attention, l a repart dans la direction : les LENR existent-elles vraiment ?
Ca n'est pas la question que je pose.
Voyez-vous la nuance ?

----------


## Aniki

Une petite news en coup de vent (je n'ai pas normment de temps en ce moment...).

Un brevet portant sur les LENR, dpos en mars 2007 (si je comprends bien), a t admis en avril.
L'heureux dtenteur de ce brevet n'est autre que l'US Navy.
Il serait question de transmutations de dchets radioactifs en lments moins polluants.

Il y a dj eu plusieurs rapport d'expriences portant exactement sur les mmes produits/ractions, si je me rappelle bien (principalement par les japonais).

----------


## Aniki

J'ai crit mon post tellement vite la dernire fois que j'ai oubli le (presque) plus important : il n'est nulle part fait mention de LENR ou de raction nuclaire en gnral dans ce brevet.
Sur le site du SPAWAR, au rayon technologies, le brevet est list dans la catgorie Chemistry, sous-catgorie Physical Chemistry...  ::aie:: 



> Chemistry
> Industrial Chemistry and Chemical Processing
> 8177941: Hydrogen fuel storage and recovery system
> Physical Chemistry
> *8419919: System and method for generating particles*


Moi, a me pose quand mme des questions ce manque de prcisions dans la classification.
S'il n'y a pas de chasse aux sorcires envers les LENR, alors pourquoi viter de le mentioner dans le brevet ?
Cela aurait-il un rapport avec le fait que certains prtendent avoir t refouls parce qu'ils traitaient explicitement de LENR ?




Sinon je voudrais revenir sur les affirmations de Bluedeep comme quoi aucune reproduction de l'exprience de Fleischman&Pons n'a t faite.
Petit rappel :



> Il faudrait avoir OU un phnomne avr et reproductible (sur lequel il sera possible tt ou tard de poser une base thorique) (...)
> 
> Depuis 23 ans qu'il y a des confrences rgulires sur le sujet (17, depuis celle de Salt Lake City en 1990) , il n'en est rien sorti de probant, reproductible en terme exprimental (...)





> Laquelle ? Celle de Pons & Fleichman ? et comment a-t-elle t reproduite puisque certains paramtres n'ont jamais t publis ????
> 
> Ou celle de De Ninno ? et dans ce dernier cas, par qui et o ????


Je voudrais bien savoir d'o tu tires ces informations.  ::koi:: 
Parce qu'en faisant quelques recherches, j'ai dj trouv pas mal de rapport qui disent avoir reproduit l'exprience avec succs.
Donc je ne comprends pas comment on peut tenir un tel discours,  part en partant du fait que tous ceux qui ont pu reproduire a avec succs sont tous soit incomptants, soit malhonntes.


Edit: Je rajoute un lien vers un rapport de la NASA pour faire plaisir a souviron.  :;): 
Le petit extrait qui va bien pour les fainants :



> The light water-Ni-K2CO3 electrolytic cell on loan from the Hydrocatalysis Power Corporation clearly exhibited the phenomenon of apparent excess heat when tested at 4 selected dc currents and one pulse mode current. (...)

----------


## souviron34

> J'ai crit mon post tellement vite la dernire fois que j'ai oubli le (presque) plus important : il n'est nulle part fait mention de LENR ou de raction nuclaire en gnral dans ce brevet.
> Sur le site du SPAWAR, au rayon technologies, le brevet est list dans la catgorie Chemistry, sous-catgorie Physical Chemistry... 
> 
> Moi, a me pose quand mme des questions ce manque de prcisions dans la classification.
> S'il n'y a pas de chasse aux sorcires envers les LENR, alors pourquoi viter de le mentioner dans le brevet ?
> Cela aurait-il un rapport avec le fait que certains prtendent avoir t refouls parce qu'ils traitaient explicitement de LENR ?


Arrte de fumer de la moquette  :;): 

Quand on dpose une demande de brevet, elle doit contenir :

1) l'Etat de l'Art
2) les nouveauts.

Si les auteurs ne mentionnent pas, et le classe (c'est le DEPOSANT qui choist la catgorie) dans chimie-physique, c'est que pour l'instant c'est comme a qu'ils veulent le prsenter....

Un brevet est quelque chose de technique, pas de thorique..  

Si on prouve que a marche, il n'y a aucune raison d'tre rejet..  Mme si la thorie est fausse ou inexistante... 

Mais de toutes faons, si ils continuent  ne pas donner la liste exacte des composs avec les proportions exactes, ils seront refouls, et cela n'aura strictement rien  voir avec LENR ou pas...

Un brevet est explicite et ne laisse aucune zone d'ombre...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Arrte de fumer de la moquette 
> 
> Quand on dpose une demande de brevet, elle doit contenir :
> 
> 1) l'Etat de l'Art
> 2) les nouveauts.
> 
> Si les auteurs ne mentionnent pas, et le classe (c'est le DEPOSANT qui choist la catgorie) dans chimie-physique, c'est que pour l'instant c'est comme a qu'ils veulent le prsenter....
> 
> ...


Euh....t'as vu quelques-uns des brevets dposs recemment aux US? On peut breveter tout et n'importe quoi, surtout n'importe quoi en fait. Genre le principe d'un objet rond tournant sur un axe, permettant de dplacer une charge  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

> Euh....t'as vu quelques-uns des brevets dposs recemment aux US? On peut breveter tout et n'importe quoi, surtout n'importe quoi en fait. Genre le principe d'un objet rond tournant sur un axe, permettant de dplacer une charge


Souviron parlait des brevets Franais. Plein de trucs sont mieux aux USA qu'en France, mais au niveau des brevets, en France, tu dois montrer patte blanche, et c'est bien ainsi.

De mmoire, il faut que ton systme ne soit pas un mouvement perptuel, que tu le commercialises, et qu'il soit plus qu'un simple concept. Toutes prcautions juges encombrantes outre-atlantique...et maintenant ils sont envais par les _patent trolls_.

----------


## souviron34

> Euh....t'as vu quelques-uns des brevets dposs recemment aux US? On peut breveter tout et n'importe quoi, surtout n'importe quoi en fait. Genre le principe d'un objet rond tournant sur un axe, permettant de dplacer une charge


a n'empche pas que sur quelque chose comme "_a process to create particles_", on va te demander un certain minimum d'info, hein ??

Ne serait-ce que la FDA...


Et on va sans doute demander des prcisions..

Mais enfin, de toutes faons pour la classification, ce sont les requrants qui choisissent la catgorie... (quiitte  s'en faire jeter)..

Et en fait, je dirais mme que a conforte mon opinion actuelle : ce pourquoi ils le mettent sous "physico-chimie", c'est justement parce qu'ils n'ont pas de thories afftes... 

Donc, dans cette catgorie, on doit pouvoir retrouver "l'eau de Javel", le Mirror, l'eau carlate, et quelques autres petits trucs comme la Jouvence de l'Abb Souris, etc.. On est donc nettement moins "regardant" que si on le met dans "physique" (_a va demander de la thorie_i) ou dans "chimie" (_a va demander avec quelles prticules, quelles nergies, quels catalyseurs, etc)_....  ::):

----------


## Aniki

> Arrte de fumer de la moquette  (...)


Allons, ne nous emportons pas...
Et je croyais que le sujet ne t'intressait pas.  :;): 

C'est quoi qui te pousse  rpondre comme a ? Le fait que je me demande pourquoi le brevet n'est pas class dans la case "Nuclaire" ?
C'est vrai qu'tre le plus vague possible, a facilite les choses. La prochaine fois, ils pourront le dposer dans la catgorie "Sciences".  ::P:  (Je ne fais que te taquiner.)

Tu remarqueras que je ne t'ai pas demand quelles substances tu consommes quand tu sors de ta poche que tout se droule normalement au niveau de la recherche sur les LENR. Ca serait sympa de faire le mme effort, mme si tu n'es pas d'accord.  :;): 





> (...)
> Si on prouve que a marche, il n'y a aucune raison d'tre rejet..  Mme si la thorie est fausse ou inexistante... 
> (...)


Ca, va falloir le raconter  tous ceux qui ont bris leur carrire pour rechercher dans ce domaine,  ceux qui se sont vu refuser des publications pour dlit de thme, etc...




> Mais de toutes faons, si *ils* continuent  ne pas donner la liste exacte des composs avec les proportions exactes, ils seront refouls, et cela n'aura strictement rien  voir avec LENR ou pas...(...)


C'est qui ils ?

----------


## souviron34

> Allons, ne nous emportons pas...


Je ne m'emporte pas du tout, je te taquine .. (j'ai mis un smiley)






> C'est quoi qui te pousse  rpondre comme a ? Le fait que je me demande pourquoi le brevet n'est pas class dans la case "Nuclaire" ?


Non le truc un peu "thorie du complot" comme a :




> S'il n'y a pas de chasse aux sorcires envers les LENR, alors pourquoi viter de le mentioner dans le brevet ?
> Cela aurait-il un rapport avec le fait que certains prtendent avoir t refouls parce qu'ils traitaient explicitement de LENR ?






> Ca, va falloir le raconter  tous ceux qui ont bris leur carrire pour rechercher dans ce domaine,  ceux qui se sont vu refuser des publications pour dlit de thme, etc...


On ne parle pas ici de publication, mais de dpt de brevet. Rien  voir dsol de te le dire..  ::):

----------


## Aniki

> Je ne m'emporte pas du tout, je te taquine .. (j'ai mis un smiley) (...)


Mouais...
Je trouve a un peu limite. Je ne sais pas si je suis trop sensible.
Ca sent quand mme fortement le "Arrtes de dire des conneries. Tu dlires !",
ou bien genre "c'est mme pas la peine de te lire". Et a, a fait mal au dbat.

D'ailleurs je me suis aussi laiss emport sur le coup et je le regrette :



> (...)
> La prochaine fois, ils pourront le dposer dans la catgorie "Sciences". (...)


Donc, excuse moi souviron pour ce drapage.  ::calim2:: 

Bon, a n'tait pas dramatique, loin de l. Seulement a commence toujours comme a et aprs a risque d'empirer.
Donc autant viter les dparts de feux.  :;):

----------


## andry.aime

Toujours pas de poissons avec 3 yeux ?

----------


## sevyc64

Ouais, des accidents dans la forme des fruits et lgumes, comme a, a a toujours exister. Combien j'ai ai vu dans le jardin de ma grand-mre.

Il suffit de faire quelques photos unitaires (voire peut-tre les piquer sur internet), mettre a dans un album et prsenter comme venant de Fukushima....

Il aurait fallu les voir en situation, dans les champs, au milieu des autres lgumes, eux aussi difformes, ou au contraire totalement normaux ?

Bref, sauf  donner la preuve que c'est un phnomne gnralis  Fukushima suite  l'explosion, c'est une non-information.

----------


## ddoumeche

Les photos sont symptomatiques de ce qui attend tout organisme en croissance, notamment les enfants. Attendons de voir les photos des enfants ns aprs la catastrophe, et l'tat sanitaire gnral de la situation.
De toute faon, ils ont beaucoup attendu pour vacuer la population, cela va laisser des squelles.

Edit : en fait, cela a dj commenc mais on en parle pas

----------


## andry.aime

> Edit : en fait, cela a dj commenc *mais on en parle pas*


Tout est contrl  ::aie:: .

----------


## Aniki

Un petit post pour rappeler que la 18me ICCF (confrence  propos de "fusion froide") a dmarr depuis hier.

Vous pouvez avoir le programme d'aujourd'hui ici.
Defkalion devrait faire une demo "live" (l'appareil se trouve  Milan, la dmo sera streame sur Internet) de son appareil  9H (heure locale, donc dans l'aprs midi ici).
Le protocole est dispo ici.
Cette dmo ne convaincra certainement pas les sceptiques et a n'est en aucun cas une preuve de quoi que ce soit...

Sinon, du beau monde et, je l'espre, plein d'infos intressantes.

Edit : un compte rendu de la confrence en franais est disponible ici.

Edit2 : la dmo du prototype de Defkalion a commence

----------


## Aniki

Je ne voulais plus poster aujourd'hui, mais je suis tomb sur un vieil article du site perso d'un scientifique de la NASA travaillant sur les LENR. Ca date de 2009...
Aucune rvellations fracassante, ni de preuve de quoi que ce soit, juste la conviction personnelle d'une personne qui me parait digne de confiance.
Dans l'article, il est question de la prsentation de son travail. Je crois qu'il s'agit de a.

Un article du site de la NASA beaucoup plus rcent et plus explicite dvoile le point de vue de ce M. Zawodny.
(Je ne me rappelle plus si j'ai dj fourni ce lien).

Il a aussi dpos un brevet portant sur les LENR.

Je pense qu'il est important de signaler que mme si ce monsieur semble trs optimiste, il reste sceptique.



> While I personally find sufficient demonstration that LENR effects warrant further investigation, I remain skeptical.



Et pour finir, voici la transcription d'une interview d'un autre scientifique de la NASA parlant des LENR, d'Andrea Rossi et de Focardi ainsi que de la thorie  Widom-Larsen.

----------


## Aniki

En fouinant sur le net, je suis tomb sur un petit PDF trs intressant. Ca vient d'un journaliste de "To Vima", journal edit  Athnes.
Je ne sais pas quelle crdibilit lui donner. Je crois que je suis trop faible...  ::aie:: 
Mais vous serez surement plus fort que moi.

Je donne un petit extrait :



> "The whole thing", explained to me Alexander Xanthoulis, "was to break the Coulomb Barrier. To do that we had three ways: One was to use high-power lasers, as in ITERs case, to reproduce the Suns conditions. It is an expensive method with minimum outcome. The second way was to excite the two molecules to "overcome the mountain" and meet each other. This is what Rossi attempted, but he could not control the excited molecules. The third way was the one we found: to *make the mountain disappear*" for a very short time." We succeeded by disguising protons in neutrons via stimulation of nickel in Rydberg form. In this form the trajectory of the electron is elongated elliptically, so that at its "perihelion" the system appears as a neutron and not as the mountain in-between". Thereafter, we cause fusion by applying magnetic fields and pressure".


Il y aurait un rapport avec la dcouverte de Serge Haroche qui lui a valu le prix Nobel et aussi un peu de superconductivit...



> I read the transcript of the trial and saw that Nelson confirmed the excess energy in the output to be three times the input energy - not the six times I saw myself. But he also noted one of the three catalysts DGT kept secret: Potassium carbonate. I thought that the other two might be barium and strontium, but it was just my wild guess.
> "So... are you attempting superconductivity in non-frozen conditions?, I asked John Hadjichristos. "Exactly", he replied smiling. "We have *superconductivity conditions at 340 degrees Celsius*! We play with the nickel crystals geometry via the plasma reactor", he added enigmatically. "But then... you are working with magnetic monopoles!" I reacted instinctively. "You have studied a lot," he said affirmatively, but then remained silent.


Tout a est bien trop pointu pour moi  ::cry:: , mais j'imagine que a parle beaucoup plus  certains d'entre vous.  :;):

----------


## andry.aime

Japon  ::fleche::  nouvelle fuite d'eau radioactive au coeur du site de Fukushima
 ::(:

----------


## pmithrandir

> Toujours pas de poissons avec 3 yeux ?


un article a ce propos aujourd'hui sur un blog du monde : 
http://ecologie.blog.lemonde.fr/2013...-de-fukushima/

----------


## Jon Shannow

> un article a ce propos aujourd'hui sur un blog du monde : 
> http://ecologie.blog.lemonde.fr/2013...-de-fukushima/


C'est bien trop tt pour voir les effets de la radioactivit sur la nature. Mais nul doute qu'il y en aura, et pas forcment des poissons  3 yeux, mais plutt une augmentation des cas des tumeurs, des cancers, et autres maladies...

----------


## sevyc64

> C'est bien trop tt pour voir les effets de la radioactivit sur la nature. Mais nul doute qu'il y en aura, et pas forcment des poissons  3 yeux, mais plutt une augmentation des cas des tumeurs, des cancers, et autres maladies...


Non, non, on a l'exprience Tchernobil, et effectivement 30 ans aprs, il n'a pas particulirement de monstres. Une recrudescence de maladies, cancers, et autres dans la faune, des impacts moins visibles sur la flore, mais la nature semble s'adapter mieux qu'imagin au dbut

----------


## pmithrandir

> Non, non, on a l'exprience Tchernobil, et effectivement 30 ans aprs, il n'a pas particulirement de monstres. Une recrudescence de maladies, cancers, et autres dans la faune, des impacts moins visibles sur la flore, mais la nature semble s'adapter mieux qu'imagin au dbut


Je n'ai jamais pu vrifier l'info, mais je crois que pas mal d'enfants ont eu des malformations assez importantes dans les environs du racteur...

----------


## xelab

> Je n'ai jamais pu vrifier l'info, mais je crois que pas mal d'enfants ont eu des malformations assez importantes dans les environs du racteur...


A priori, difficile  valuer. Par contre le nombre de cancers de la thyrode a explos et globalement le taux de mortalit a augment.

Ce qui est plus inquitant aujourd'hui par rapport  Fukushima, c'est que l'ocan Pacifique pourrait bien tre entirement contamin:
http://www.arirang.co.kr/News/News_V...718&category=1

----------


## math_lab

Attention quand mme aux infos par rapport a Tchernobyl: il ne faut pas oublier que si on a trouv un grand nombre / augmentation de cancers a proximit, c'est parce qu'on s'est mis a dpister tout le monde dans la zone aprs l'incident, donc il faut quand mme prendre tous les chiffres (que je ne connais pas  ::aie:: ) avec des pincettes.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non, non, on a l'exprience Tchernobil, et effectivement 30 ans aprs, il n'a pas particulirement de monstres.


T'as raison, mec. J'oubliais que le nuclaire, la radioactivit, tout a tout a, c'est pas nocif ni dangereux pour la sant.  ::ccool::

----------


## sevyc64

> Attention quand mme aux infos par rapport a Tchernobyl: il ne faut pas oublier que si on a trouv un grand nombre / augmentation de cancers a proximit, c'est parce qu'on s'est mis a dpister tout le monde dans la zone aprs l'incident, donc il faut quand mme prendre tous les chiffres (que je ne connais pas ) avec des pincettes.


Tout  fait, d'une part. 

Malgr tout, de ce que j'avais vu ya quelque temps, les statistiques montrent quand mme une augmentation des cancers , particulirement chez les enfants, sur les populations directement exposes, et dans une moindre mesure sur la premire gnration des descendants de ces populations directement exposes.

Sur les populations moins exposes (exposes uniquement au nuage), il y aurait eu une augmentation sur ces populations l, mais pas d'augmentation significative (tout au moins clairement imputable) sur la premire gnration des descendants.

Il n'y a pas encore suffisamment de recul concernant les secondes gnrations mais il semblerait que pour les premires annes en tout cas les taux soient revenu proche de la normale.

Tout cela est pour les consquences rapide  apparaitre, les cancers notamment. Maintenant, faut voir les consquences que a peut avoir  plus long terme, des malformations, difformits et autres handicaps physiques, physiologiques, psychiques... Certains peuvent n'apparaitre qu'au bout de 3-4 gnrations

----------


## sevyc64

> T'as raison, mec. J'oubliais que le nuclaire, la radioactivit, tout a tout a, c'est pas nocif ni dangereux pour la sant.


Je n'ai jamais dit une telle chose.

Mais suite  l'explosion, on nous promettait dans les mois et annes suivants des monstres de toutes sortes, moutons  5 pattes, veau  3 ttes et autres. Finalement au bout de 28 ans, il n'y a pas eu d'augmentation significative de ces cas (cas dj existant normalement dans la nature) directement imputable  l'explosion.

Il y a bien eu des cas, notamment, pour les mammifres, sur les gestations qui taient en cours au moments de l'explosion et celles qui ont commenc dans les quelques semaines qui ont suivi, mais a ne s'est pas propag sur une longue priode.

----------


## phili_b

> Non, non, on a l'exprience Tchernobil, et effectivement 30 ans aprs, il n'a pas particulirement de monstres. Une recrudescence de maladies, cancers, et autres dans la faune, des impacts moins visibles sur la flore, mais la nature semble s'adapter mieux qu'imagin au dbut


Ha oui ? Il me semble qu'il y a des naissances particulirement monstrueuses dans le coin prs Tchernobyl. Et je crois qu'il y a pas mal de cancers sur les enfants.

----------


## r0d

Il y a quand-mme toute une zone d'un diamtre de 60km qui est condamne, dont 2 villes et 60 villages qui sont dsormais abandonns. Et on ne sait mme pas quand est-ce que cette zone sera de nouveau habitable.
Et sans parler des consquences sur l'cosystme: la faune, la flore et la gologie. C'est quand-mme pas super cool cette histoire...  ::calim2::

----------


## pmithrandir

les lobbies sont tellement fort, d'un cot comme de l'autre, que je ne peut affirmer que les photos sont lgitimes, mais en cherchant tchernobil sur google + children, on tombe sur des photos noir et blanc de gamins salement amochs quand mme...

----------


## Darkzinus

> Il y a quand-mme toute une zone d'un diamtre de 60km qui est condamne, dont 2 villes et 60 villages qui sont dsormais abandonns. Et on ne sait mme pas quand est-ce que cette zone sera de nouveau habitable.
> Et sans parler des consquences sur l'cosystme: la faune, la flore et la gologie. C'est quand-mme pas super cool cette histoire...


Et cela fait peur pour Fukushima car l c'est dans l'ocan que a se propage (visiblement sans discontinuer) donc le rayon d'action est immense.

----------


## fredoche

> Je n'ai jamais dit une telle chose.
> 
> Mais suite  l'explosion, on nous promettait dans les mois et annes suivants des monstres de toutes sortes, moutons  5 pattes, veau  3 ttes et autres. Finalement au bout de 28 ans, il n'y a pas eu d'augmentation significative de ces cas (cas dj existant normalement dans la nature) directement imputable  l'explosion.


Il faut bien comprendre que ces formes d'anormalit, au-del de l'aspect spectaculaire, sont par essence des formes de vie non viables, pour de multiples raisons. La "normalit" c'est d'un point de vue biologique un certain quilibre des caractres. Un fort dsquilibre des caractres ne permet gnralement pas la vie, et cela se manifeste ds la phase dite "in utro".
Ou alors l'espce change de caractre, on assiste  une mutation viable, l'apparition d'une nouvelle espce avec des caractres distincts.


Ma foi si on attends des monstres, des curiosits de la nature, oui, il va tre difficile d'en trouver, tchernobyl ou pas. Parce que les chances de vie de ces "anomalies"  court et  fortiori  long terme sont trs maigres. La radioactivit ne favorise pas la viabilit des manifestations exceptionnelles de la vie (si tant est qu'il n'y ait jamais eu des veaux  3 ttes  :;):  ) 

Aprs que la radioactivit puisse favoriser des drglements plus ou moins morbides des organismes, c'est tout de mme difficile d'en douter. 

Ensuite "la diffrence significative" est significative au regard de l'chantillon considr. Elle peut s'exprimer en 1 pour 1000, 1 pour 10000, 1 pour 1 million...

Quand on passe de 2.3 cas  pour 10000 (de n'importe quel phnomne)  4.5 pour 10000, la diffrence peut paraitre anodine. Elle peut tre nanmoins significative par rapport  l'chantillon (intervalle de confiance), et on va pouvoir parler de 95% d'augmentation des cas. On est toujours  4.5 pour 10000, soit trs peu en valeur absolue, ou en proportion de la population.

Nanmoins si la diffrence est significative, les 95% sont l (on double), et l'effet (nocif ou pas) est mis en valeur et pris en compte par les professionnels spcialiss (mdecins biologistes ou scientifiques). Ca marche comme a l'pidmiologie.


Maintenant il semblerait qu'il soit difficile de dmontrer en pidmiologie de rels effets sanitaires de Tchernobyl. Cela n'exclue pas ces effets.
Il peut y avoir de nombreux facteurs interfrents, qui faussent les statistiques, si tant est que les tudes sont bien menes et sans arrires-penses politiques.

----------


## sevyc64

> Ensuite "la diffrence significative" est significative au regard de l'chantillon considr. Elle peut s'exprimer en 1 pour 1000, 1 pour 10000, 1 pour 1 million...
> 
> Quand on passe de 2.3 cas  pour 10000 (de n'importe quel phnomne)  4.5 pour 10000, la diffrence peut paraitre anodine. Elle peut tre nanmoins significative par rapport  l'chantillon (intervalle de confiance), et on va pouvoir parler de 95% d'augmentation des cas. On est toujours  4.5 pour 10000, soit trs peu en valeur absolue, ou en proportion de la population.
> 
> Nanmoins si la diffrence est significative, les 95% sont l (on double), et l'effet (nocif ou pas) est mis en valeur et pris en compte par les professionnels spcialiss (mdecins biologistes ou scientifiques). Ca marche comme a l'pidmiologie.


Oui, mais tu oublie une notion. Cette diffrence, passant de 2.3  4.5 suite  un alas, ne peut tre considre comme significative qu' la condition ou cette variation est impossible ou trs peu probable en l'absence d'ala.
Si, en l'absence de tout alas, donc en situation normale, on peut avoir des variation de 2.3  4.3 par exemple, le fait de passer  4.5 avec alas ne permet pas de conclure  une cause directe de l'alas. Tout au plus l'augmentation un peu plus forte pourra tre souligne mais il faudra d'autres paramtres pour confirmer l'ala comme tant la cause.


C'est le cas des images de lgumes et fruits de fukushima, soit-disant (rien ne prouve qu'ils viennent rellement de fukushima), prsents au dbut de l't. Tout au plus une vingtaine de fruits et lgumes, difformes _(somme toute pas si difforme que a pour quelqu'un habitu  cultiver son potager)_ prtendus avoir t ramasss dans la zone de fukushima. 
C'est joli, c'est impressionnant, c'est parlant, mais a ne dit rien en ralit. 

Faites tous les potagers privatifs sur une surface quivalente  un demi-dpartement franais, sur une seule saison, vous en trouverez tout  fait naturellement, et tout  fait normalement, autant et mme certainement bien plus.
Si a avait t des tonnes et tonnes de fruits et lgumes difformes de prsents, si en plus cela se reproduisait de saisons en saisons, l oui, a aurait pu tre un phnomne significatif.

----------


## fredoche

Je crois qu'on dit la mme chose, ou en tout cas, l'ide est bien de dmontrer un lien de cause  effet.

on trouve des "monstres" en lgume, et comme je fais mon jardin, je vois tout  fait de quoi tu parles.

Je te dis par ailleurs que s'appuyer sur l'existence de monstres pour dmontrer une cause ou un effet, de toute faon, a va tre difficile vu la nature des monstres voqus. C'est toi qui parle de 28 ans aprs et de veaux  trois ttes. 
A te lire, on en serait presque  relativiser les effets de la radioactivit dans les circonstances et les doses de tchernobyl, car 28 ans aprs on ne trouve pas de monstres.

Il y a probablement des effets sanitaires, sur le long terme, moins spectaculaires que des monstres : morbidit accrue, cancers, strilit accrue, mortalit in utro accrue (la slection naturelle en quelque sorte), malformations physiologiques, mortalit morbide accrue...

C'est l que l'pidmiologie rentre en jeu. Elle peut s'appuyer sur des chiffres en valeur absolue ou en proportion trs faible mais statistiquement significatif. Je ne te parle pas de lgumes, je te parle des tudes de causalit qui se pratiquent dans le cadre de la mdecine, ou justement le principe est de trancher entre le hasard (la nature) et le lien de cause  effet, d'o la notion de diffrence significative sur une proportion exprime, si faible soit elle. Tout cela se valide statistiquement.

Et je ne suis pas sur qu'il existe des tudes sur ces bases mthodologiques qui dmontrent aujourd'hui l'impact de tchernobyl ou ses effets dltres sur les organismes de toutes sortes. 
Ce qui peut donner du crdit  ta rflexion, pas les monstres  3 ttes.

On pourra peut tre aussi sur le long terme dcouvrir des mutations spectaculaires et rellement viables , lies  Tchernobyl. Peut tre pas des moutons  5 pattes, mais spectaculaires quand mme par rapport  nos rfrentiels courants.

En tout cas, a n'exclue pas d'autres effets moins spectaculaires dont la cause pourrait tre Tchernobyl et qui affecte la sant sous diverses formes.

Les phnomnes sanitaires sont difficiles  dmontrer, ce n'est pas pour autant une preuve de leur inexistence, ou de l'innocuit des rejets radioactifs  grande chelle et  forte doses... n'est ce pas ?

----------


## Lyons

Bien videmment que ce genre de catastrophe nuclaire est dramatique mais a ne mrite pas d'en faire tant d'histoire...
On en parle beaucoup car comme a se passe "chez les autres" a dtourne l'attention de ce qui se passe  quelques heures de voitures de chez vous.

Ainsi, l'usine de la Hague et de Sellafield (son homologue anglaise) rejettent chaque anne dans la Manche et dans l'air l'quivalent d'une catastrophe nuclaire de l'ampleur de celle de Fukushima  elles seules.
Mais a, Areva se garde bien de le dire.

Je n'ai malheureusement plus les sources mais il suffit de regarder ailleurs que sur le site d'Areva qui n'arrte pas d'essayer d'embellir le tableau pour trouver ces informations.

----------


## Aniki

J'ai trouver sur la toile un PDF de dbut 2012 qui me semble valoir le coup d'tre partag ici. Comme d'hab, il ne faut pas prendre a comme argent comptant, etc...

Le petite citation qui va bien :



> I read the transcript of the trial and saw that Nelson confirmed the excess energy in the output to be three times the input energy - not the six times I saw myself. But he also noted one of the three catalysts DGT kept secret: Potassium carbonate. I thought that the other two might be barium and strontium, but it was just my wild guess.
> 
> "So... are you attempting superconductivity in non-frozen conditions?, I asked John Hadjichristos. "Exactly", he replied smiling. "We have superconductivity conditions at 340 degrees Celsius! We play with the nickel crystals geometry via the plasma reactor", he added enigmatically. "But then... you are working with magnetic monopoles!" I reacted instinctively. "You have studied a lot," he said affirmatively, but then remained silent.
> 
> "Tell me just this, if you want: Is your invention related to this year's Nobel in Physics?" He looked at me intensely, till he finally replied: "From the 247 researchers in the field globally, it was on you to spell the question"


J'en remets une petite couche :



> "The whole thing", explained to me Alexander Xanthoulis, "was to break the Coulomb Barrier. To do that we had three ways: One was to use high-power lasers, as in ITERs case, to reproduce the Suns conditions. It is an expensive method with minimum outcome. The second way was to excite the two molecules to "overcome the mountain" and meet each other. This is what Rossi attempted, but he could not control the excited molecules. The third way was the one we found: to make the mountain disappear" for a very short time." We succeeded by disguising protons in neutrons via stimulation of nickel in Rydberg form. In this form the trajectory of the electron is elongated elliptically, so that at its "perihelion" the system appears as a neutron and not as the mountain in-between". Thereafter, we cause fusion by applying magnetic fields and pressure".
> 
> "So you crafted a Trojan Horse to take down the barrier!. "Yes, but equally important is what follows the fall: A primary fusion of nickel and hydrogen occurs, a transmutation that yields zinc and copper - a complete chain which we have measured. But a nucleosynthesis also occurs, a process like the one that we see in the Suns crown. This nucleosynthesis is responsible for the absorption of the gamma radiation emitted during the first phase".

----------


## souviron34

> Sur les populations moins exposes (exposes uniquement au nuage), il y aurait eu une augmentation sur ces populations l, mais pas d'augmentation significative (tout au moins clairement imputable) sur la premire gnration des descendants.


Euh si.... 

Les enfants ns en Corse, dans les Alpes-Maritimes, et dans quelques autres rgions ont une tendance trs nette au cancer de la thyroide, bien suprieure  la normale...

Ce qu'on sait des effets indirects (via le nuage) est une "pidmie" de cas de cancers de la thyroide (en particulier) dans toutes les zones touches dans le monde... chez les adultes de l'poque comme chez les enfants, de l'poque ou ns de parents (fortement) exposs.  Les zones "peu" touches, pour lesquelles la raidoactivit naturelle tait quivalente (_cte Ouet des USA par exemple, avec la faille de San Andreas_) n'ont eu qu'une lgre augmentation, significative mais pas catastrophique...  En Corse et dans le Sud de la France c'est par contre "catastrophique" (_de l'ordre de 30  50% de plus_)

Ce qui est contraire aux prvisions c'est la rapidit avec laquelle la nature sur place s'est remise... (_et bien que les taux de radiocativit soient toujours trs au dessus des normales_)...  Il y a eu des mutations et des monstres, mais pas dans la quantit prvue, ni pas dans la dure prvue.. On a juste constat que quelques espces particulires avaient fortement mut et ne donnaient presque que des monstres, alors que la plupart taient presque revenues  l'tat normal...

L'humain tant une espce assez fragile, il est probable que, comme pour Hiroshima, les consquences en particulier pour ceux prs du foyer seront plus durables - d'autant plus que les gnrations sont plus longues que chez la plupart des autres espces...

----------


## souviron34

Particulirement pour _Aniki_ - avec nos conversations plus haut - mais aux autres aussi :


Etats-Unis : le "shutdown" vu de l'espace 




> La Nasa est ferme depuis mardi en raison de l'impasse budgtaire qui paralyse les Etats-Unis. Ses activits sont rduites au minimum, son site internet ne fonctionne plus, son compte Twitter n'est plus aliment.





> Les astronautes risquent de ne pas tre pays. Les employs de la Nasa concerns par le "shutdown" ont interdiction de venir travailler. Ceux qui sont en voyage dans le cadre d'une mission professionnelle ont ordre de rentrer chez eux. Une note interne de la Nasa prcise qu'ils ne sont pas rmunrs pendant l'impasse budgtaire, et qu'il  n'est pas certain qu'ils soient pays rtroactivement quand le "shutdown" aura pris fin.


 ::): 

Ce que je disais.. Dans ce genre de contexte et de manire de grer, les projets plus ou moins "sotriques", trs incertains etc, ben.... a passe pas mal en second plan, hein ?

----------


## andry.aime

Comme je disais toujours,  part les missions pour les satlites, je vois pas l'intrt de savoir ce qu'il y a  des milliers d'anne lumire de la terre. Maintenant, on connait mieux la surface de la plante mars que notre propre fond marin. Mais bon, vaut mieux ne pas voir ce qui se trouve au fin fond de la mer, sinon ce sera un grand danger pour les bbtes qui y vivent.

----------


## el_slapper

> Comme je disais toujours,  part les missions pour les satlites, je vois pas l'intrt de savoir ce qu'il y a  des milliers d'anne lumire de la terre. Maintenant, on connait mieux la surface de la plante mars que notre propre fond marin. Mais bon, vaut mieux ne pas voir ce qui se trouve au fin fond de la mer, sinon ce sera un grand danger pour les bbtes qui y vivent.


C'est en cherchant plus loin qu'on comprend mieux ce qui se passe chez nous. C'est en observant le mouvement des plantes qu'on a compris le mouvement des electrons(mme si il y a quelques petites diffrences, d'ordre _quantique_). C'est en observant les mouvements de mercure que Einstein a fini par trouver la thorie de la relativit. C'est en regardant comment d'autres plantes ont volu qu'on comprend ce qui est arriv  la ntre.

----------


## Aniki

> (...)
> Ce que je disais.. Dans ce genre de contexte et de manire de grer, les projets plus ou moins "sotriques", trs incertains etc, ben.... a passe pas mal en second plan, hein ?


Hum. Tu dois certainement faire rfrence  ces posts :



> (...)
> L, on mentionne des trucs "possibles", dont a parl dans les mdias, pour veiller l'intrpet des snateurs et si possible avoir du budget...  (_pour rappel, les USA sont depuis 1 mois 1/2 dans une  priode de rduction u dficit de 40% en un an !!!!_)(...)





> Envoy par Aniki
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Ils ne le feraient que pour demander des sous ?
> 
> 
> A la lecture du document,  ses termes, et  sa date, j'en mettrais quasiment ma main  couper...


Or,  l'poque, tu me disais que la rfrence aux LENR dans les futurs projets de la NASA n'avaient pour but que de rclamer plus de sous (chose que je ne comprends toujours pas vraiment vu comment sont perues les LENR...).

Mais, l, d'aprs ce que je comprends, tu nous dis que comme le projet tait un peu "sotriques", il est pass  la trappe...

Alors, c'est quoi que j'ai mal compris ?



Sinon, histoire de donner quelques news, ST Microelectronics  dpos une demande de brevet  l'USPTO dcrivant un racteur fonctionnant aux LENR (qui n'a pas encore t accpt).
Il me semble avoir vu passer d'autres brevets en rapport aux LENR, mais j'ai la flemme de chercher.  ::P: 
Ca  l'air de bouger pas mal de ce ct.


Une interview intressante de McKubre (un grand ponte des LENR), qui parle entre-autre de "_Nonsense Skepticism_" vis--vis des LENR...


En Italie, 3 dputs dfendent les LENR et plus particulirement Francesco Celani (qui apparemment ne peut plus continuer ses recherches dans le domaine).
Avec au passage, une svre critique envers le MIT qui aurait favoris la fusion traditionnelle par rapport  la "fusion froide" (Edit: ce qui, selon moi, est le principal facteur ayant conduit au catalogage des LENR dans la case pseudo-science).


En Suisse, un concept de voiture LENR  t nomine pour un prix de "la crativit et de l'innovation". Mais il n'a pas gagn ce prix...
Enfin, on parle de LENR, c'est toujours a de gagn !

----------


## souviron34

> Or,  l'poque, tu me disais que la rfrence aux LENR dans les futurs projets de la NASA n'avaient pour but que de rclamer plus de sous (chose que je ne comprends toujours pas vraiment vu comment sont perues les LENR...).
> 
> Mais, l, d'aprs ce que je comprends, tu nous dis que comme le projet tait un peu "sotriques", il est pass  la trappe...
> 
> Alors, c'est quoi que j'ai mal compris ?


Rien : c'est le lien entre les 2 aspects qui est le fond...

D'un ct, une Agence Nationale qui a peur de voir ses budgets sabrs. Pour tenter d'viter a,  elle propose une srie de voies futures, plus ou moins dans l'air du temps (_que ce soit technique, ou politique, ou de propagande_) en sprant grapiller un peu de sous par axe, en se disant que a sera a de gagn par rapport  prsenter 1 seul projet  10 milliards...qui serait rejet du premier coup.
De l'autre ct, tu as cette mme Agence, qui voit son budget amput du jour au lendemain de 40%, n'a plus les moyens de payer ses fonctionnaires, etcetc... Pour sauver ce qui peut l'tre, en particulier les salaires, elle "sabre" dans le plus "sotrique", ce qui a le moins de chances d'aboutir rapidement.

Et ce processus se reproduit  chaque examen des budgets... C'est (malheureusement) le cycle infernal de la gestion des administrations dans nos dmocraties occidentales... : a se passe tous les ans, partout (_le CNRS fait strictement la mme chose_).. Mais pour la NASA, c'est encore plus brutal avec l'aprs-coup (et aprs-cot) de la Guerre en Irak.... et la manire de grer..


C'est en a que je te disais dans les post que tu rfrences : ce n'est pas parce qu'ils le mentionnent que a va se faire dans les prochaines annes.... a fait partie du fonctionnement (malheuresuement normal) des demandes de budget des origanismes de recherche auprs des Etats ou des Parlements.. : c'est de la politique principalement, avec un (tout) petit peu de technologie, dans certains cas rels, dans certains cas simplement pour "apparatre dans le vent" et toucher l'oreille de certains soutiens...

Dire ce qui est du rel et ce qui est du "vent" au vu d'un rapport officiel relve de la devinette...

C'est juste a que je voulais dire : la ralit des rapports officiels est purement politique....

----------


## Aniki

Ah pardon.
C'est le "Ce que je disais.." qui m'a induit en erreur.




> (...)
> C'est juste a que je voulais dire : la ralit des rapports officiels est purement politique....


Oui, je suis d'accord.



Pendant qu'on est en train de parler de la NASA, voici un de leur rapport de la reproduction d'une exprience de LENR.
(j'ai cherch le PDF original sur le site de la nasa et je crois l'avoir trouv mais je ne peux tre sr tant donn que le site est ferm  ::calim2::  "Due to the lapse in federal government funding, this website is not available.". Ca fait tout drole de lire a sur le site de la NASA...)

Un extrait de la conclusion :



> The light water-Ni-K2CO3 electrolytic cell on loan from the Hydrocatalysis Power Corporation clearly exhibited the phenomenon of apparent excess heat when tested at 4 selected dc currents and one pulse mode current. Data was collected using simple "on-the-fly" calorimetric calibration in the thermal steady state and was reduced to give the apparent excess heat by extrapolation methods that are accepted practice in the field of anomalous heat cell ('cold fusion') research.


En gros, ils ont reproduit l'excs de chaleur mais ne se prononcent pas quant  son explication.
Le tout datant de 1996...  ::P:

----------


## andry.aime

Fukushima : six employs exposs  une fuite radioactive.
 ::fleche::  http://fr.euronews.com/2013/10/09/fu...e-radioactive/

----------


## Aniki

Je suis tomb sur un article intressant de David French, ancien _patent attorney_, qui explique que l'USPTO, avant 2012, s'tait construit une rputation de refuseur de brevet concernant les LENR.




> The United States Patent Office - US PTO has developed a reputation for refusing applications directed to "Cold Fusion" technology. Past practices of the US PTO, which will be reviewed based on a published employee grievance hearing, have shown that some staff members have been hostile to granting patents in this field. However personal exchanges held with the US PTO in the fall of 2012 indicated that the US PTO _will issue_ properly drafted patents which are directed to new technology in the field of Cold Fusion/generation-of-unexplained-excess-energy if accompanied by a proper disclosure and a demonstration that the asserted procedures will work as represented.
> 
> With the US PTO receiving over one half million applications a year, Examiners do not customarily require applicants to file proof that their alleged invention will work as represented. However, the US PTO has classified Cold Fusion and LENR technology in the same category as "perpetual motion". These are considered to be cases where there is doubt that the alleged invention will work. In these fields Examiners are expected to require applicants to demonstrate that the alleged invention actually works. To impose this requirement the Examiner must establish a basis for a legitimate doubt in a communication to the applicant before requiring applicants to provide proof of operability. Unfortunately, Examiners faced with Cold Fusion applications have in many instances used excessively negative and inflammatory language regarding the history of Cold Fusion science in attempting to place such a doubt on record.


 croire que ce monsieur aussi devrait arrter de fumer la moquette, pas vrai souviron.  ::P: 

Source

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

*Aucun espoir de rsoudre la crise de Fukushima*

A Fukushima, les cuves de stockage deau contamine nont jamais t prvues pour durer au-del de cinq ans et cela fera bientt trois ans que aucune  solution valable n' t trouve.

Ds le mois de dcembre 2011, Tepco avait dclar que, compte tenu des 200  500 tonnes deau affluant chaque jour dans les btiments qui abritent les racteurs, la capacit maximale de stockage de leau contamine   lpoque 155 000 m3  serait atteinte en mars 2012 et que lentreprise serait alors contrainte deffectuer des rejets massifs dans locan.

Ds avril 2011, Sumio Mabuchi, ministre de lAmnagement du territoire, avait lanc un appel pour la construction dun mur souterrain afin darrter le flot deau sous la centrale.

Deux ans et demi plus tard, Tepco soriente, pour la rondelette somme de 340 millions deuros, vers la construction dune  barrire de glace  de 1 400 mtres dont la seule maintenance coterait annuellement 10 millions deuros (hors cots de consommation massive dlectricit). Efficacit et faisabilit dun tel projet dsormais considres comme douteuses par les spcialistes eux-mmes, le responsable de lentreprise la plus au fait des techniques de conglation des sols dclarait rcemment :

 La mise en place dune telle technologie ne peut tre envisage avant lhorizon 2015. 

Cependant ce projet  lefficacit plus que douteuse, tant totalement irraliste,  pendant plusieurs annes  venir des tonnes d'eaux intensment radio actives seront dverss en mer tous les jours, ce qui ne manquera  pas de transformer la terre entire petit  petit en poubelle radio active gante, et  multiplier chaque anne les taux de cancers de  la population mondiale par au moins un facteur de deux, et ce jusqu' extinction de la race humaine.

----------


## chaplin

> ce qui ne manquera pas de transformer la terre entire petit  petit en poubelle radio active gante, et  multiplier chaque anne les taux de cancers de la population mondiale par au moins un facteur de deux, et ce jusqu' extinction de la race humaine.


Il y a un danger bien pire ...

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Il y a un danger bien pire ...


Valrie Trierweiler ?

----------


## chaplin

> Valrie Trierweiler ?


 ::lol:: , chaque fois que je pense  Fukushima, j'ai la boule au ventre  cause des coriums.

Le cyclone survenu aux Philippines est un signe supplmentaire que quelque chose ne tourne plus rond avec le climat. 

Il fut un temps, j'tais rang dans le camp des climatosceptiques, parce que le premier rflex est de penser  une manipulation, donc on cherche l'antithse. Mais a part en vrille depuis quelques temps.

EDIT:

S'il faut en arriver l:

Acte de dsespoir d'un dlgu philippin
C'est que le sujet prend une gravit hors norme!

----------


## souviron34

> Le cyclone survenu aux Philippines est un signe supplmentaire que quelque chose ne tourne plus rond avec le climat. 
> 
> Il fut un temps, j'tais rang dans le camp des climatosceptiques, parce que le premier rflex est de penser  une manipulation, donc on cherche l'antithse. Mais a part en vrille depuis quelques temps.


Je ne ferais que te rpter :

Il est considr comme le plus puissant enregsitr depuis........ 1950..

64 ans / 4 500 000 000 annes...

Vous avez un gros problme avec les chelles gologiques....

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne ferais que te rpter :
> 
> Il est considr comme le plus puissant enregsitr depuis........ 1950..
> 
> 64 ans / 4 500 000 000 annes...
> 
> Vous avez un gros problme avec les chelles gologiques....


Je pense qu'un peu d'honntet de ta part t'aurais fais considrer uniquement les annes depuis lesquelles les donnes sont enregistres plutt que les 4 500 000 000 annes gologiques.

Ensuite, je pense qu'il est clair que nous vivons un changement climatique, qu'il soit du aux vaches qui ptent, aux martiens,  Marine Le Pen ou  une irruption solaire n'a pas d'importance en soit.

Ce qui m'agace dans les discours actuels c'est qu'on essaie de culpabiliser les personnes  chaque catastrophes d'ordre climatique. On montre l'ampleur des dgts on parle de record depuis X annes et on parle de l'cotaxe. Comme si, taxer les poids-lourds allant de Brest  Strasbourg allait empcher la prochaine tempte.  ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

> Je pense qu'un peu d'honntet de ta part t'aurais fais considrer uniquement les annes depuis lesquelles les donnes sont enregistres plutt que les 4 500 000 000 annes gologiques.


Pourquoi ? Au contraire, l'chelle de temps sur laquelle on peut rellement comparer est l'age de la Terre.

Sur les donnes enregistres, c'est uniquement la Rvolution Industrielle et l'appariition de la mto, soit 1860 au plus tt..  bien peu et strictement ngligeable au vu des phnomnes..


Mme l'Homo Sapiens est une paille dans l'histoire de la Vie sur Terre. (_tu noteras que l je ne parle mme pas de l'Histoire de la Terre_ ).. Alors 150 ans, ou 50.... on parle de 10^-8 l...... une diffrence  l'intrieur de la 8ime dcimale...

----------


## chaplin

> Pourquoi ? Au contraire, l'chelle de temps sur laquelle on peut rellement comparer est l'age de la Terre.
> 
> Sur les donnes enregistres, c'est uniquement la Rvolution Industrielle et l'appariition de la mto, soit 1860 au plus tt..  bien peu et strictement ngligeable au vu des phnomnes..
> 
> 
> Mme l'Homo Sapiens est une paille dans l'histoire de la Vie sur Terre. (_tu noteras que l je ne parle mme pas de l'Histoire de la Terre_ ).. Alors 150 ans, ou 50.... on parle de 10^-8 l...... une diffrence  l'intrieur de la 8ime dcimale...


Pour rsumer tes commentaires, il ne faut rien faire et attendre 4,5 milliards d'annes avant de pouvoir dire qu'on s'est tromp ... ou non?

Cela dit, une vieille dame (74 ans) philippine interviewe avait tmoigne pour n'avoir jamais vu pareil flau dans son pays donc 2013-74 = 1939. 

Je pense qu'aller sonder dans l'histoire des philippines pourrait donner quelques informations utiles.

Bon courage pour tes rincarnations!

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pourquoi ? Au contraire, l'chelle de temps sur laquelle on peut rellement comparer est l'age de la Terre.
> 
> Sur les donnes enregistres, c'est uniquement la Rvolution Industrielle et l'appariition de la mto, soit 1860 au plus tt..  bien peu et strictement ngligeable au vu des phnomnes..
> 
> 
> Mme l'Homo Sapiens est une paille dans l'histoire de la Vie sur Terre. (_tu noteras que l je ne parle mme pas de l'Histoire de la Terre_ ).. Alors 150 ans, ou 50.... on parle de 10^-8 l...... une diffrence  l'intrieur de la 8ime dcimale...


Disons, qu'il est difficile de tirer des stats sans avoir de donnes. 
C'est que l'chelle des donnes est ridicule, mais en gnral, les humains ont tendance  tre ridicule car ils pensent que qu'avant eux, ils n'y a rien eu, et qu'il n'y aura plus rien aprs eux.
a se retrouve dans la notion de "fin du monde", on pourrait envisager la fin de l'humanit, et que le monde continue de tourner. Voir mme, la fin du monde tel qu'on le connait, avec ces frontires, ces religions, ces rapports guerriers. Mais non.

----------


## souviron34

> Pour rsumer tes commentaires, il ne faut rien faire et attendre 4,5 milliards d'annes avant de pouvoir dire qu'on s'est tromp ... ou non?


Non, je dis qu'il faut faire confiance et comparer aux donnes GEOLOGIQUES et pas climatiques...

Sauf que nous n'avons aucune prcision au del de 1000 ans...  

Et que l'on sait pertinement que par exemple il y a 200 millions d'annes la temprature tait de 8   10 degrs suprieure  ce qu'elle est aujoud'hui : le Jura tait sous les eaux, les prairies amricaines aussi, la moiti de l'Afrique aussi .. Des requins nageaient au dessus de ce qui est maintenant le Lac Lman, des caimans sur ce qui est maintenant le dsert en Erythre, en Somalie, au Sahel, une fort tropicale existait ailleurs en Europe, etc  etc... 

Et que c'tait le temps de l'explosion des espces... et de la biodiversit..


C'est ce que dis Jon :  c'est le catastrophisme et l'aberration des arguents qui est en cause... J'ai dj dit et redit et rpt sur ce fil que je suis pour l'cologie.. Mais par de vrais arguments..

Pas des arguments qui ressemblent  s'y morendre  ceux utiliss par la Trs Sainte Mre l'Eglise Catholique contre Galile ou Copernic...

----------


## phili_b

> Non, je dis qu'il faut faire confiance et comparer aux donnes GEOLOGIQUES et pas climatiques...
> 
> Sauf que nous n'avons aucune prcision au del de 1000 ans...


Je crois que les glaciers permanents de lAntarctique peuvent en parler. Il me semble qu'ils contiennent par exemple des traces de la pollution au charbon du temps de l'empire romain, des strates dans les carottes de glaces.




> Et que l'on sait pertinement que par exemple il y a 200 millions d'annes la temprature tait de 8   10 degrs suprieure  ce qu'elle est aujoud'hui : le Jura tait sous les eaux, les prairies amricaines aussi, la moiti de l'Afrique aussi .. Des requins nageaient au dessus de ce qui est maintenant le Lac Lman, des caimans sur ce qui est maintenant le dsert en Erythre, en Somalie, au Sahel, une fort tropicale existait ailleurs en Europe, etc  etc... 
> 
> Et que c'tait le temps de l'explosion des espces... et de la biodiversit..
> 
> 
> C'est ce que dis Jon :  c'est le catastrophisme et l'aberration des arguents qui est en cause... J'ai dj dit et redit et rpt sur ce fil que je suis pour l'cologie.. Mais par de vrais arguments..


Tout  fait d'accord.

Mais mme si on ne prouve pas que le rchauffement est anthropique, justement en risquant de confondre les cycles naturels avec ceux de l'homme, a ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut rien faire pour limiter la pollution, et le poids du dveloppement humain sur la biodiversit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais mme si on ne prouve pas que le rchauffement est anthropique, justement en risquant de confondre les cycles naturels avec ceux de l'homme, a ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut rien faire pour limiter la pollution.


Oui, bien sr qu'il faut agir. Mais, pas n'importe comment et pour n'importe quelle raison. 
La rgulation de la population humaine serait dj un dbut (mais c'est pas trop bienpensant, alors...), arrter de vouloir des maisons individuelles aussi serait pas mal, ou ne pas manger des tomates en hiver, du mouton australien (ha, oui mais il est moins cher que le mouton de chez nous !), ...

Mais, bon. L'cologie s'est indispensable, si a ne me change pas mes habitudes, hein ! Ho !

----------


## chaplin

> Non, je dis qu'il faut faire confiance et comparer aux donnes GEOLOGIQUES et pas climatiques...
> 
> BLABLABLABLABLABLABLABLABLABLABLABLABLABLABLABLABLABLABLABLA...


Donc, on ne fait rien ...

Cela dit, j'apprends toujours avec toi Souviron.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Je ne veux pas interrompre votre flirt romantique  propos du temps qu'il fait et des ses consquences sur la vie des animaux, mais si on reviens sur le sujet, c'est ce que je disais cette catastrophe annonce la fin du monde, voila a s'empire : *Nouvelle fuite d'eau radioactive  la centrale de Fukushima*.

Oubliez pas d'acheter dans votre hyper march prfr la "Limande du Japon" radio active dont les japonais ne veulent plus  :;):

----------


## mlp56

Depuis fukushima je bouffe du thon tous les jours  :8-):  et je me sens mieux.
Le soir j'ai pas besoin d'allumer les lumires chez moi j'illumine  10 m autour de moi, j'ai pas besoin de chauffage non plus, je chauffe  +50C, j'ai mme grill ma copine j'irradie tout sur mon passage  ::ccool::

----------


## souviron34

> Je crois que les glaciers permanents de lAntarctique peuvent en parler. Il me semble qu'ils contiennent par exemple des traces de la pollution au charbon du temps de l'empire romain, des strates dans les carottes de glaces.


Sauf que... tu pourras regarder dans les premires pages de ce fil, il y un lien quelque part dans un des mes posts (_ou de grapfikm_) sur les mesures, les instruments, et les incertitudes..

Globalement, au-del de 1000 ans, la glace est extrmement tasse, et le plus petit chantillon qu'on puiisse discerner reprsente 1000 ans (_d'incertitude, donc, et donc de "moyennage"_).. 

Ce qui bien videmment "lisse", c'est  dire limine toute variation brusque.  une chelle de 100, 300, ou 500 ans... 

Et plus on remonte pire c'est.. Aprs on passe  une incertitude (_lissage_) de 10 000 ans, puis de 100 000 ans, etc...

C'ezt  dire que le "bin" de l'histogramme fait 1000, 10 000, 100 000 ans.... Tout ce qui se passe  l'intrieur de a est moyenn par une seule mesure, un seul point, qui reprsentera la moyenne....

Comme toutes les courbes sur le rchauffement montrent (_ trs petite chelle, c'est  dire en ne traant QUE sur 100 ans_) une variation possiblement exponentielle sur la fin (_qui ne reprsente que 0.5 degr, mais est beaucoup plus faible (0.01 degr) si on limine l'augmentation naturelle de la sortie de la glaciation (entre 0.5 et 1 degr par sicle sur les derniers milnaires, depuis 12000 ans que a remonte)_), on ne peut en dduire quelque chose QUE si on dispose de ces donnes AVEC cette prcision sur les priodes prcdentes.

Or on ne dispose pas du tout de cette prcision. Et on sait que la temprature moyenne a dj t plusieurs fois beaucoup plus chaude , sur de trs longues priodes (_plusieurs dizianes voire centaines de millions d'annes_).

On ne peut donc strictement rien dire sur l'artificialit ou non de cette "remonte", si elle se produit rgulirement ou pas, sur des cycles longs (_centaines de millions d'annes_), moyens (_millions  quelques centaines de milliers d'annes_) ou courts (_dizaines de milliers d'annes  plusieurs sicles_). 

On ne peut en tous cas certianement pas en dduire qu'elle est particulire et que c'est une exception (_tabir une exception avec un seul point de mesure est un peu....tir par les cheveux, non ??_). 


C'est ce qu'on essaye de dire depuis le dbut.... Dans l'tat des mesures et des instruments de mesure, strictement rien ne permet d'affirmer que ce n'est pas un phnomne naturel (_cyclique ou pas_), qu'il soit ponctuel, long terme, ou sporadique/alatoire. 



L'cologie et la bonne utilisation des rserves, ainsi que le contrle de la pollution sont simplement TOTALEMENT DECORRELEES scientfiquement du rchauffement, SI ON PREND L'ECHELLE GEOLOGIQUE.

C'est tout ce qu'on essaye de faire passer comme message...

Oui il faut s'occuper de grer mieux l'utilisation des ressources, de moins polluer, etc etc... Mais ce n'est pas ni  cause du rchauffement, ni a ne va pas l'empcher pratiquement  coup sr...  On est peut-tre capable d'tablir des corrlations sur cette minii-variation d'un sicle, mais on n'a ni l'explication, ni la preuve que c'est a, et que c'est dterminant... Et une corrlation sans explication ne vaut rien.... on aurait la mme corrlation avec l'augmentation de la dmographie, de la taille des classes moyennes, du nombre d'enfants  l'cole, du nombre de sites internet ou de sms changs...

Les 2 problmes sont spars.. Et c'est pour a que je, et d'autres, luttons contre le "catastrophisme"...  qui ressemble tout  fait aux imprcations de Sodome et Gommorhe pour les mcrants (ou les gays)  certaines poques, ou aux imprcations de fin du monde que prchait l'Eglise quand Galile publiait que c'tait la Terre qui tournait autour du Soleil et pas l'inverse, ou aux croyances de la fin du monde de Nostradamus, des Mayas, etc etc etc etc..


Par contre, il faudrait se prparer aux consquences de ce rchauffement si il se prolongeait, puisque on a l'avantage sur les poques prcdentes d'avoir les moyens de faire des prvisions...  Quand on voit par exemple les grottes dcouvertes dans les calanques vers Marseille il y a moins de 10 ans, dont l'entre est  32 mtres sous le niveau de la Mditerrane (_ce qui veut dire que depuis que l'espce humaine est apparue, la Mditerrane est monte de 32 mtres..._), les populations de cette qpoque on d fuir vite, et sans doute un bon nombre a pri (_comme dans l'Age de Glace_). Si donc on anticipe une mont des mers, il faudrait se prparer, vacuer petit  petit toutes les villes cotires pour les dplacer ailleurs, sur des points plus levs, etc etc..



Comme disait _Jon_, on a en ce dbut de millnaire soi-disant technologique on a beaucoup de mal  admettre la puissance de la Nature, et ses chelles (_de temps, d"nrgie, de variations..._)... Peut-tre est-ce  cause de la disparition de la philo,  mon avis....

----------


## mlp56

on peut lacher des milliers de bombes tsar dans la mer pour la faire vaporer comme a on contre balance la monte du niveau de la mer, ou alors on fait un gros trou dans le sahara avec on creuse un canal jusqu la mer pour y faire le plus grand lac artificiel au monde

----------


## chaplin

> BLABLABLABLA
> 
> 
> L'cologie et la bonne utilisation des rserves, ainsi que le contrle de la pollution sont simplement TOTALEMENT DECORRELEES scientfiquement du rchauffement, SI ON PREND L'ECHELLE GEOLOGIQUE.
> 
> C'est tout ce qu'on essaye de faire passer comme message...
> 
> BLABLABLABLA
> 
> ...


C'est dj mieux et je me fait l'avocat du diable, pour avoir un discours constructif et non pour te descendre Souviron.

Tu parles d'un catastrophisme, je parle d'une ralit si on introduit pas l'cologie massivement. Ca n'arrive pas qu'aux autres, le mieux est que tu vives aux Philippines(par exemple) pour changer de discours.

*Tu admets qu'il faudrait changer de comportement si le rchauffement tait manifeste.* 

Pour ma part, il y a le moment o j'coute les gens et quand je vois que a tourne en rond, j'attaque le problme et je mne ma propre investigation pour en avoir le coeur net parce que j'en ai marre qu'il n'y a rien qui se passe  d'autant plus que des gens sont pays.

----------


## souviron34

> C'est dj mieux


Mais c'est ce qu'on dit depuis le dbut !!!!





> Ca n'arrive pas qu'aux autres, le mieux est que tu vives aux Philippines(par exemple) pour changer de discours.


Et a n'a rien  voir.. Le tsunami de 2005, etc etc...  Il y a des endroits de la plante o il fait bon vivre, mais o la Nature a parfois (et mme souvent) des effets dvastateurs. La Louisiane, le Bangla-Desh, l'Indonsie, le Japon, Haiti, le Chili, le Prou, Hawaii, les Cyclades et la Turquie, etc etc.. C'est sr, nous on a une tempte tous les 10 ou 15 ans, pas de gros temblements de terre, pas de grosses ruptions volcaniques..

Mais tous les endroits prts de la Ceinture de Feu et des zones de chocs trans-plaques , plus les endroits  mousson,  cyclones,  ruptions volcaniques, etc etc, a fait pas mal... Et de manire tout  fait naturelle et dcorrle d'un Rchaufement ou pas..





> *Tu admets qu'il faudrait changer de comportement si le rchauffement tait manifeste.*


Combien de fois faut-il le rpter ??? *NON*

*Il faut changer de comportement, point barre..*

*a n'a strictement rien  voir avec le Rchauffement ....
*

Et en plus a n'a rien  voir avec les CAUSES si ce rchauffeemnt est bien l..
C'est ce que voulait dire mon passage mis en gras...

Et c'est tout ce qu'on dit..  Le "catastrophisme" sert simplement des agendas particuliers, la plupart politiques, d'autres purement financiers (_pour des labos et du financement de recherche_)..  Le rchauffement n'est qu'un prtexte, dont on ne connait mme pas la ralit..

Le reste est du bon sens : ce qu'on SAIT, de manire absolue, c'est que les rserves sont limites, la population s'agrandit, la polluton des terres et des ocans s'accroit, et la socit de surconsommation est un mal absolu..

On n'a pas besoin d'user de faux arguments pour a... Le "continent de dchets" circulant dans le Pacifique, les plages, bords de routes, etc, les algues vertes, etc etc, les farines animales, les fermes d'levage de poisson, etc  etc...  Tout a c'est, comme in dirait au Qubec "_du gros bon sens_" que tout le monde devrait partager.

Donner l'illusion que il y a un phnomne catastrophique (et sur lequel on peut lutter) pour jusitifer une action est non seulement un mensonge, mais qui plus est extrmement dangereux , d'une part (_comme dj dit plusieurs fois_) en ne prparant pas ni les esprits ni les politiques ni la socit ni les villes  l'vacuation loin des ctes, et d'autre part en ne faisant que dcridibiliser totalement le discours scientifique si il s'avrait que a s'arrte tout seul, ou au contraire que quoi qu'on fasse a n'empche rien...

----------


## chaplin

> Et c'est tout ce qu'on dit..  Le "catastrophisme" sert simplement des agendas particuliers, la plupart politiques, d'autres purement financiers (_pour des labos et du financement de recherche_)..  Le rchauffement n'est qu'un prtexte, dont on ne connait mme pas la ralit..
> 
> BLABLABLA
> 
> Donner l'illusion que il y a un phnomne catastrophique (et sur lequel on peut lutter) pour jusitifer une action est non seulement un mensonge, mais qui plus est extrmement dangereux , d'une part (_comme dj dit plusieurs fois_) en ne prparant pas ni les esprits ni les politiques ni la socit ni les villes  l'vacuation loin des ctes, et d'autre part en ne faisant que dcridibiliser totalement le discours scientifique si il s'avrait que a s'arrte tout seul, ou au contraire que quoi qu'on fasse a n'empche rien...


Heureusement qu'il y a les scientifiques! Nanmoins, plutt que de parler de problmes, il faut parler des solutions.

Pour changer le comportement des gens, il faut leur prouver qu'un avenir meilleur est possible. C'est tout le dfi.

En t'coutant toutes ces annes, j'ai trouv la faille de ton discours, l'inaction,  mais ne le prends pas mal, car sinon, je n'aurais jamais ragit.

----------


## souviron34

> En t'coutant toutes ces annes, j'ai trouv la faille de ton discours, l'inaction,  mais ne le prends pas mal, car sinon, je n'aurais jamais ragit.


 :8O: 

Tu dois mal lire, ou mal comprendre....  Donc je finis par mal le prendre...

MOI j'ai chang de comportement. Et je prne le changement de comportement partout o je peux (dans des discussions ii je me suis fais triater de tous le noms pour avoir os dire que les GPS taient stupides, que on a pas besoin d'avoir le dernier joujou  la mode, etc etc)

Mais tu as l'air de psner que la seule preuve "il faut leur prouver qu'un avenir meilleur est possible" c'est en parlant du rchauffement.. Eh bien non : il suffit d'aller se balader en foret, sur les plages, d'aller regardrd es reportages sur les fermes d'levages intensifs, etc etc.. Si ils vuelent que leurs enfants bouffent des saloperies toute leur vie et ivent dans les dtritus, ils n'ont qu' continuer.

mais a n'a rien  voir avec le changement / rchauffement..

----------


## chaplin

> MOI j'ai chang de comportement. Et je prne le changement de comportement partout o je peux (dans des discussions ii je me suis fais triater de tous le noms pour avoir os dire que les GPS taient stupides, que on a pas besoin d'avoir le dernier joujou  la mode, etc etc)


Je ne critique pas ton comportement, je pose la question, combien de gens vont te suivre ? Encore une fois, on est dans le dbat, c'est pas pour le plaisir de casser les pieds.




> Mais tu as l'air de psner que la seule preuve "il faut leur prouver qu'un avenir meilleur est possible" c'est en parlant du rchauffement..


Non, je constate des extrmes sur le plan climatique, et j'ai chercher le pourquoi ? D'ailleurs, je ne me suis pas exprim  ce sujet et j'ai pas envie.

Chacun croit en ce qu'il veut, j'ai fait mon opinion sur le sujet.




> Eh bien non : il suffit d'aller se balader en foret, sur les plages, d'aller regardrd es reportages sur les fermes d'levages intensifs, etc etc.. Si ils vuelent que leurs enfants bouffent des saloperies toute leur vie et ivent dans les dtritus, ils n'ont qu' continuer.


Il y a dj des bidonvilles, il y a eu les villes comme Londres ou Paris ou New York qui taient des toilettes  ciel ouvert et les gens vivaient. C'est incroyable comme l'homme s'adapte aux pires conditions, certains meurent, mais d'autres survivent.




> mais a n'a rien  voir avec le changement / rchauffement..


Nier qu'il n'y a pas de changement climatique, tu n'es pas crdible, d'ailleurs personne n'est crdible  ce sujet. Le trou d'Ozone, les forts dtruites par les pluies acides ont enclench des ractions sur le plan mondial, suppression des CFC pour l'un et pot catalytiques sans compter la suppression du plomb.

Je t'ai donn des faits o face au danger, les industriels, les politiques ont fait boug les choses.

----------


## souviron34

> Non, je constate des extrmes sur le plan climatique, et j'ai chercher le pourquoi ? D'ailleurs, je ne me suis pas exprim  ce sujet et j'ai pas envie.


Relis ta phrase : "je constate des extrmes"..

Par rapport  quoi ? Ta vie ? Mais c'est rien du tout, excuse-moi de te le dire..

Tu vois c'est l le problme.. On se rfre  la dure de vie humaine... Mais la Terre et le Climat n'ont rien  voir..





> Nier qu'il n'y a pas de changement climatique, tu n'es pas crdible


C'est toi qui ne l'est pas.. Je ne nie en rien le rchauffement, je nie qu'on connaisse son origine, et sa dure, c'est entirement diffrent..

Mais visiblement tu es convaincu de ta bonne pense alors bon courage..

Moi j'arrte l, tout a t dit, re-dit, et r-expos on ne peut plus clairement..

----------


## chaplin

@Souviron, tu fais trop de philosophie  ::D: .

Si tu mesures tous les vnements avec une chelle gologique (quelques milions d'annes), c'est comme faire un chantillonnage du son  1hz, tu ne peux rien tirer comme conclusions.

----------


## phili_b

> Si tu mesures tous les vnements avec une chelle gologique (quelques milions d'annes), c'est comme faire un chantillonnage du son  1hz, tu ne peux rien tirer comme conclusions.



Mais justement c'est ce qu'il dit. Si tu as un papillon phmre qui nait un 1er mai et qu'il neige vers 19h alors qu'il faisait beau le matin il va annoncer  ses potes qu'il neige de plus en plus de faon irrmdiable...alors qu'en fait l't arrive dans 2 mois.

Donc que l'homme ait une influence sur le climat, pas sr, mais qu'il ait une influence sur la biodiversit a c'est certain. Qu'il y ait un rchauffement climatique on dirait, mais qu'il soit du  l'homme pas forcment, l'chelle est trop petite.

Mais a ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut rien faire.

----------


## chaplin

Je reprends mon argument des CFC qui sont utiliss depuis une centaine d'annes dans les rfrigrateurs et arosols. Leur interdiction a t ratifi en 1987.

Il s'est pass moins de cent ans entre la fabrication des CFC et le constat de leur impact sur la couche d'ozone pour que la communaut internationale sonne l'alerte.

D'ailleurs, il semble que le trou de le couche d'ozone soit responsable du rchauffement climatique. Ce n'est pas moi qui le dit, je ne fais que citer.

Donc, ma rflexion en citant les CFC notamment, porte sur des vnements qui ont eu lieu sur une priode de moins de cent ans.

Ils n'avaient pas le recul comme pour le climat et pourtant ils ont ragit. Pourquoi le climat est une exception (provocation).

----------


## souviron34

> D'ailleurs, il semble que le trou de le couche d'ozone soit responsable du rchauffement climatique. Ce n'est pas moi qui le dit, je ne fais que citer.


Ah oui ????

Donne des sources... 

(_et, soit dit en passant, je ne vois pas vraiment le rapport : a devrait tre le contraire : en "ouvrant" une porte dans ce qui assure l'effet de serre, la temprture devrait diminuer_)






> Pourquoi le climat est une exception (provocation).


Je ne rpondrais pas, il ya assez d'arguments sur ce fil.


Par contre, sii quelqu'un pouvait savoir comment on peut accder  un serveur Usenet news gratuit, ce serait ben.. Jusqu' il y a un an 1/2, orange en avait un (_orange.news_). a n'est plus le cas. Or une source d'informations excellente sur le sujet (et sur d'autres) tait les Usenet Newsgroup, en particulier sci.meteorology et sci.geology. Si quelqu'un connaissait le nom (l'adresse) d'un serveur  accs drect, ce serait super.. Merci..  ::):

----------


## chaplin

> Ah oui ????
> 
> Donne des sources... 
> 
> (_et, soit dit en passant, je ne vois pas vraiment le rapport : a devrait tre le contraire : en "ouvrant" une porte dans ce qui assure l'effet de serre, la temprture devrait diminuer_)


Je n'arrive plus  mettre la main sur la source, c'est un comble! C'tait un colloque ou une confrence internationale sur le sujet en 2013, de ce que je me souvienne.

En tout cas, en fouinant un peu ce matin, des scientifiques diraient mme que le trou d'Ozone serait une aubaine, car autrement le rchauffement climatique serait pire.

----------


## souviron34

> En tout cas, en fouinant un peu ce matin, des scientifiques diraient mme que le trou d'Ozone serait une aubaine, car autrement le rchauffement climatique serait pire.


C'est bien ce que j'ai dit, non ??

Et c'est en contradiction avec :




> D'ailleurs, il semble que le trou de le couche d'ozone soit responsable du rchauffement climatique. Ce n'est pas moi qui le dit, je ne fais que citer.



(_comme quoi, je suis encore un scientifique, malgr les dires de certains ici_ )

----------


## chaplin

Un Le trou d'ozone a forcment un impact sur le climat! Dans un sens ou dans un autre!

EDIT: L'Australie est gravement touche par les scheresses, elle se trouve dans l'aire du trou d'ozone.

EDIT2:
Climat: les trous d'ozone rduisent l'absorbion du CO2 dans l'ocan Austral

EDIT3:
Trou dans la couche d'ozone: chaud ici, froid l-haut
Dont un extrait:



> Dans son analyse, Jeff Masters envoie un signe de reconnaissance  ceux qui seraient tents de blmer lactivit du Soleil, plutt quhumaine :
> 
> Puisque toute hausse de lnergie solaire devrait rchauffer autant la basse que la haute atmosphre, la baisse observe des tempratures dans la haute atmosphre depuis 30 ans constitue un argument  lencontre de lhypothse dune responsabilit du soleil dans le rchauffement plantaire.
> Le refroidissement observ dans la haute atmosphre est une forte indication que le rchauffement  la surface de la Terre est caus par les gaz  effet de serre dorigine humaine, qui emprisonnent la chaleur prs de la surface et causent un refroidissement compensatoire en altitude. Cela devrait aussi nous donner une confiance additionnelle dans les modles climatiques, puisquils avaient prdit que ce refroidissement de la haute atmosphre se produirait.

----------


## phili_b

Mais il y a un souci dans cette drive du sujet...qui parle du nuclaire et de ses risques quand mme.

On constate qu'il y a de plus en plus de pollutions, comme dit dans les dernires pages, mais il ne faut pas oublier que la catastrophe de Fukushima a dmontr que le nuclaire n'tait pas seulement faillible dans un pays en plein dliquescence comme l'tait l'URSS, mais aussi dans un pays les plus  la pointe de la technologie qui s'tait cru tellement sr de lui mme qu'il a construit une centrale susceptible aux tsunamis, catastrophe loin d'tre unique au Japon. Ce qui m'a fait changer d'avis sur le nuclaire et surtout sur les spcialistes du nuclaire qui finalement ont tendance  prsenter les risques comme infinitsimal. a fait peur sachant que la France est un des pays les plus nuclaris au monde.

Et donc vu les risques, je suis pour une baisse drastique du nuclaire, sachant qu'il n'y a pas que des risques d'accident nuclaire, mais aussi une pollution potentielle norme avec les dchets nuclaire. Mais alors tout a veut dire qu'on devra revenir aux nergies fossiles, avec leur problme de pollution, mais aussi les problmes politiques au moyen-orient. Avec l'augmentation de la population on n'est pas sorti de l'auberge.

----------


## chaplin

La difficile prquation de l'nergie. Chaque forme d'nergie a ses avantages et ses inconvnients.

Je ne suis pas d'accord sur le fait de stigmatiser le Japon. Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. La faille des centrales nuclaires repose sur les moyens de refroidissement. Tu arrtes de refroidir et tout part en live.

Je crains simplement que l'on reproduise les mmes erreurs mais sous une autre forme en dportant le problme ailleurs. Mais je m'abstiendrais de commenter davantage le sujet parce qu'une solution quilibre existe.

----------


## phili_b

(Je ne stigmatise pas le Japon, au contraire, je dis que si eux qui font partie des pays les plus avancs technologiquement, sont en excs de confiance, qu'est-ce qu'on est droit d'attendre ou d'avoir peur de pays ayant moins de connaissances technologiques.)

----------


## mlp56

> La difficile prquation de l'nergie. Chaque forme d'nergie a ses avantages et ses inconvnients.
> 
> Je ne suis pas d'accord sur le fait de stigmatiser le Japon. Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. La faille des centrales nuclaires repose sur les moyens de refroidissement. Tu arrtes de refroidir et tout part en live.
> 
> Je crains simplement que l'on reproduise les mmes erreurs mais sous une autre forme en dportant le problme ailleurs. Mais je m'abstiendrais de commenter davantage le sujet parce qu'une solution quilibre existe.


ben il faut les faire en antartic alors

----------


## chaplin

Mouais, il ne reste plus qu'a prier que la glace ne fonde pas, parce que le trou d'ozone est juste au mauvais endroit. On va dire que ce sont des scnarios et que tout va bien se passer.

Oui, Souviron, tu es le scientifique et moi l'apprentis sorcier. J'espre que tous ces articles sont des conneries parce que sinon on est vraiment mal barr.

----------


## souviron34

> Oui, Souviron,


Tu sais ce qu'il te dit, Souviron ? Que tu devrais rechercher fin des annes 80-dbut des annes 90....

Et tu verrais ce qui s'est dit sur le trou de la couche d'ozone, et ce qui a t fait.....

Il semblait que c'taient les CFC. On les a supprims.. Surprise !!! il revient !!!! Les mmes qui disaient que c'taient les CFC.... 

a m'nerve, ces catastrophismes  rptition. Tu es sans doute plus jeune, mais j'entend a, avec  chaque fois des explications tout  fait soi-disant scientifiques, sur les causes et le moyen d'arrter., depuis maintenant 25 ans.. ce qui prouve bien que les explications taient fausses.... Ce qui n'encourage gure  croire celles d'aujourd'hui... tout simplement  cause des raisons sus-mentionnes : les chelles de temps et la diffrence entre ce qui est mesur et ce avec quoi on DEVRAIT comparer, et non pas avec quoi on compare... ce qui prouve la naivet des colos "bobos", qui croient des rsultalts de labos qui cherchent des  sous, et d'industries qui veulent vendre (_changer tous les frigos du monde, c'est un bon plan industriel pour faire des profits.... de mme que changer toutes les ampoules (et une bonne partie des douilles)_)


C'est tout, je ne participe plus  ce genre de choses...  Sauf si quelqu'un pose une queston intelligente comme celle de _phili_b_ en haut de page prcdente...

----------


## chaplin

> a m'nerve, ces catastrophismes  rptition. Tu es sans doute plus jeune, mais j'entend a, avec  chaque fois des explications tout  fait soi-disant scientifiques, sur les causes et le moyen d'arrter., depuis maintenant 25 ans.. ce qui prouve bien que les explications taient fausses.... 
> 
> C'est tout, je ne participe plus  ce genre de choses...  Sauf si quelqu'un pose une queston intelligente comme celle de _phili_b_ en haut de page prcdente...


Vivre dans une socit du mensonge ne m'intresse pas, parce qu' force de mensonges, c'est le chaos, les gens n'ont plus de repres et on ne va nulle part.

J'ai la foi, mais pas en la connerie humaine, mme si c'est une "qualit" de  notre espce qui ne cesse de crotre.

Je suis plus jeune que toi, j'ai un peu plus d'espoir que toi parce que tu sembles un peu aigri.

Je ragis parce qu'on m'a gonfl depuis ma jeunesse avec le catastrophisme, sans compter divers expriences tranges.

Est-ce que notre socit est assez mre pour accepter autre chose que la "catastrophisme" attitude ? Je reprends une formule de Raffarin repris  ma faon.

De l  ne rien faire parce qu'on nous ment comme tu le mentionnes rgulirement, je ne suis pas d'accord, j'essaye de comprendre, mme si je t'emmerde, mais j'avance et ne me rsigne pas.

A force de catastrophisme, nous arrivons au catastrophisme. Seulement, en faisant rien, il ne se passera rien.

J'ai parl de fin du monde en 2030, en tapant sur google, j'ai pu dcouvrir un Bob Geldof dire exactement la mme chose, c'est toujours marrant  ::):  comme le hasard mne  d'autres dcouvertes.

J'tais catastrophiste jusqu' ce que je cherche par moi mme et je me rende compte qu'il existe des solutions.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Visiblement, certains sont durs de la comprenette par ici.  :;): 

Souviron, qui est un scientifique, dit simplement que le rchauffement climatique, qui est un fait, et qui a des causes certaines sur la plante, n'est pas du UNIQUEMENT et peut-tre mme PAS DU TOUT  l'activit humaine.

Que la Terre  changer de climat, de ples, que les continents drivent, que des volcans naissent et sommeillent puis se rveillent, etc... depuis bien avant que l'homme n'ait allum son premier feu, et il est  parier qu'elle le fera bien aprs que le dernier des hommes est allum sa dernire allumette lectronique  ::mouarf:: 

Pour rsum, la catastrophe cologique actuelle consiste a piller sans limite les ressources de la plante. Ce pillage aura des consquences sur l'humanit, sur la biodiversit, mais sur le climat, c'est moins sr, en tout cas rien ne le prouve.

Comme l'a dit Chaplin, dans les annes 80 on a interdit les CFC pour cause qu'ils taient responsables du changement climatique ( l'poque ce changement se rsumait au rchauffement). 30 ans plus tard on se rend compte que l'abandon des CFC n'a rien chang. Des lobbyistes cologiques, comme Hulot, essaient de culpabiliser les gens sur des phnomnes compltement hors de leur porte. Des politiques, pour des raisons purement lectoralistes, s'approprient leurs ides pour justifier des taxes, des impts, des restrictions, ...
Si les ministres ou Hulot voulait nous dmontrer qu'en faisant payer une ecotaxe sur les poids lourd circulant en France, on empcherait les prochains tremblements de terre, j'aimerais bien voir a ! 

Bref, il est urgent d'agir pour freiner notre consommation de tout, de nous obliger  raisonner nos achats et nos modes vie, mais pas pour les raisons de catastrophismes climatiques qu'on nous bassine depuis des dcennies.

----------


## fredoche

> ce qui prouve la naivet des *colos "bobos"*, qui croient des rsultalts de labos qui cherchent des  sous, et d'industries qui veulent vendre (_changer tous les frigos du monde, c'est un bon plan industriel pour faire des profits.... de mme que changer toutes les ampoules (et une bonne partie des douilles)_)


bizarre cet usage systmatique du terme  ::koi:: 

Cela prouverait il une certaine troitesse d'esprit ? Question ouverte, je n'affirme pas...

Le fait est que le R22 subsiste dans de nombreuses installations, que c'est plutt un gaz performant offrant dexcellents rendements, *qu'aucun remplacement systmatique des parcs installs n'a jamais t programm* quel que soit le domaine d'application, et qu'il existe des alternatives plus ou moins bonnes en ce qui concerne les gaz frigorignes, permettant en principe la substitution du fluide sans le remplacement des matriels(R407C), ceci notamment dans les cadre des maintenances ncessitant les mises  niveau de fluide, puisque le R22 n'est plus autoris  la vente.

----------


## fredoche

> Bref, il est urgent d'agir pour freiner notre consommation de tout, de nous obliger  raisonner nos achats et nos modes vie, mais pas pour les raisons de catastrophismes climatiques qu'on nous bassine depuis des dcennies.


C'est peut tre un bon point de dpart, un point d'entre dans l'esprit des gens ? pour nous les "colos bobos" car  l'chelle de la plante, c'est srement dans cette catgorie que l'on peut nous ranger, mme pour ceux qui dsignent ainsi leurs concitoyens.

La peur n'est elle pas un bon outil de manipulation des masses ?

----------


## chaplin

> Visiblement, certains sont durs de la comprenette par ici. 
> 
> Souviron, qui est un scientifique, dit simplement que le rchauffement climatique, qui est un fait, et qui a des causes certaines sur la plante, n'est pas du UNIQUEMENT et peut-tre mme PAS DU TOUT  l'activit humaine.
> 
> ... mais pas pour les raisons de catastrophismes climatiques qu'on nous bassine depuis des dcennies.


J'avais trouv deux articles sur l'interaction entre le trou d'ozone et le climat, qui sont en contradiction quand on les confronte, l'un disant le trou d'ozone contribue au rchauffement climatique tandis que l'autre honorait l'humanit pour avoir invent les CFC et retarder le rchauffement climatique.

Qui faut-il croire ? Je ne porte pas de jugement, j'ai constat deux avis contraires et Souviron me grille au passage. Plutt que d'accuser l'cologie, il faudrait poser le dbat: scientifiques et religions, quelles diffrences ?

ATTENTION, je ne met pas tout le monde dans le mme panier en disant, ces scientifiques, tous des menteurs!

Descendre Nicolas Hulot, NON! Il agit!

----------


## r0d

Je m'excuse par avance, je vais introduire un peu de politique dans cette discussion. Car que nous le voulions ou non, la question de l'environnement est minemment politique puisqu'elle relve de choix et de solutions communes.


> Descendre Nicolas Hulot, NON! Il agit!


Le problme avec Hulot, comme avec beaucoup d'autres, c'est qu'il refuse d'accepter un constat pourtant simple: l'cologie, et la prservation de l'environnement, est insoluble dans le capitalisme. Ce sont deux conceptions directement antagonistes. Et donc on ne pourra pas faire de l'cologie tant qu'on ne sera pas sorti du capitalisme.

C'est la raison pour laquelle ces discussions m'intressent peu: j'ai l'impression qu'on s'amuse  se faire peur, sans vraiment chercher de solution; car si c'tait le cas, la premire chose  remettre en question c'est le capitalisme. Pour donner une image, nous sommes en train d'essayer de trouver des fuites de la chambre  air, alors que si le vlo n'avance pas, c'est parce ses roues sont carres.

Le problme du climat, et de l'environnement au sens large, est trop complexe pour tre apprhend uniquement avec une approche scientifique. La science n'a pas toutes les rponses. Je ne suis mme pas sr qu'elle en ait vraiment; elle permet juste, pour l'instant, de clarifier les questions. Par exemple, savez-vous que:



> En Europe, 70 % du rchauffement actuel proviendrait de la vapeur d'eau.


source: CNRS.

Autre chose, le CO2 n'es pas apparemment pas responsable du rchauffement, mais par contre, il fout bien le bordel dans les cosystmes ocaniques.

Bref, tout a c'est trs compliqu, et tant que notre modle socital est bas sur la consommation (on appelle a le capitalisme), on ne pourra rien faire d'autre que de "coller des rustines sur une roue carre".

----------


## Jon Shannow

@R0d, assez d'accord avec toi, mme si, je ne sais pas si c'est du au modle capitaliste ou pas, mais c'est clair que l'ide de la croissance par la consommation, entrane obligatoirement une volont de pousser  toujours consommer plus, alors mme qu'il faudrait faire le contraire.

De mme, selon moi, les politiques cologiques sont voues  l'chec, car elles sont dcides et appliques  la mauvaise chelle, c'est--dire  l'chelle nationale (parfois un peu plus largement dans le cas de l'Europe), mais de toutes faons aucune dcision qui ne soit mondiale n'a de chance d'tre efficace.

----------


## souviron34

> Si les ministres ou Hulot voulait nous dmontrer qu'en faisant payer une ecotaxe sur les poids lourd circulant en France, on empcherait les prochains tremblements de terre, j'aimerais bien voir a !


Non a n'empcherait pas les tremblements de terre. Nanmoins, je peux te dire que pour prendre l'A9 (suite de l'A7 en direction de l'Espagne) 2  3 fois/semaine, diminuer le nombre de camions serait un bien fou..

Malheureusement, comme d'hab', les seules mesures auxquelles on pense sont des taxes "spciales" 

L je rejoins _r0d_ : cela fait 25 ans qu'on nous bassine avec le ferroutage... Or personne ne fait rien. Gaiissot, qui en avait parl, et promis/jur il allait le faire..ben.. 15 ans plus tard toujours rien... Et l, on nous propose a..

Alors que c'est pas les camions de proximit le pbe... Il est aberrant de voir passer vers chez moi des camions provenant d'Ukraine, de Pologne, de Roumanie, de Norvge, et qui vont au sud de l'Espagne, voire au Maroc.. Et rciproquement...

Or d'une part la SNCF s'est dsengage des petites voies sous prtexte de rentabilit financire, d'autre part d'aprs les dires il n'y auait plus qu'un train ou 2 de mafchandises par semaine par grand trajet, et enfin l'Etat a abandonn les autoroutes au moment o elles commenaient  faire des sous..

Une solution trs simple serait 

1) qu'il y ait une taxe sur les poids lourds sur les autoroutes, avec une augmentation drastique de la taxe pour tout camion dont l'immatriculation rvle qu'il ne provient pas d'un pays limtrophe.. a diviserait au moins par 2 ou 3 le trafic.   (_contrler et taxer sur les routes normales est idiot_)

2) d'obliger la SNCF  r-ouvrir les lignes rgulires aux marchandises, et  avoir une frquence correcte

3) taxer plus fortement les compagnies d'autoroutes, puisqu'on leur a fait une concession inique. 






> Qui faut-il croire ? Je ne porte pas de jugement, j'ai constat deux avis contraires et Souviron me grille au passage.


 ::):  disons que simplement a confirme ce que je dis depuis le dbut : dans ce domaine il n'y a pas de Vrit Scientfiique, et la Science est manipule  des fins politiques et/ou financires..





> Plutt que d'accuser l'cologie, il faudrait poser le dbat: scientifiques et religions, quelles diffrences ?


Non, a n'est pas "scientifiques et religions", c'est "utilisation de la Science et religions".

Comme mentionn de nombreuses fois, avec de nombreux exemples ds en particulier  l'organisme qui tait thoriquement cens tudier le phnomne, des quipes mentent ou truandent les rsultats, empchent des voix discordantes de s'exprimer, pour avoir des subventions et une reconnaissance. 

Maintenant, d'autres personnes ou organismes, principalement pour des raisons politiques (dont les partis cologistes puisque c'est leur fond de commerce) utilisent des rsultats partiels pour faire avancer leurs ides.

Enfin, un gros paquet de monde, et encore plus maintenant qu'avant, grce (!!!!)  Internet, est abreuv par les mdias et n'importe qui qui a envie d'avoir un blog de choses diverses et varies, et oublie - pour beaucoup - tout sens critique,  tel point qu'on a dfendu (y compris dans ces pages) que si 80% des scientifiques pensait une chose c'tait une Vrit Scientifique.. 

La propagande est plus sournoise, mais bien plus efficace qu'avant...





> bizarre cet usage systmatique du terme 
> 
> Cela prouverait il une certaine troitesse d'esprit ? Question ouverte, je n'affirme pas...


Non, c'est juste que la question se pose (et est relativement existentielle) pour des gens bien duqus, vivant dans des centre-villes de socit occidentales...

Et, surtout, les arguments et les solutions proposes sont pour les autres, mais pas pour eux...






> La peur n'est elle pas un bon outil de manipulation des masses ?


Tout  fait...





> Le problme du climat, et de l'environnement au sens large, est trop complexe pour tre apprhend uniquement avec une approche scientifique. La science n'a pas toutes les rponses. Je ne suis mme pas sr qu'elle en ait vraiment; elle permet juste, pour l'instant, de clarifier les questions.
> ....


Et encore, voir plus haut...





> Bref, tout a c'est trs compliqu, et tant que notre modle socital est bas sur la consommation (on appelle a le capitalisme), on ne pourra rien faire d'autre que de "coller des rustines sur une roue carre".


Tout  fait... Je te rejoins totalement l-dessus... 

Et c'est un peu pour a que je parle de "bobos"... Car la plupart de ceux qui prennent des tendards et disent ce qu'il faudrait faire ont des sous, ne sont pas prts  revenir  avoir un chandail dans leur maison en hiver, ni  abandonner leur clim ou leur pisicine en t, ni  avoir un appart dans une tour, mais prfrent leur maison avec jardin, leur "suv" qui n'est pas un 4*4, n'envisageraient pas de revenir  une 2CV, sans GPS et sans cran  l'arrire pour les enfants, donner un portable  leurs gamins, la playstation avec les derniers jeux, pour eux avoir l'iphone et l'cran plat de 1m  la tl, partir en vacances, etc etc....

Mais on agrandit les routes de campagne pour que ces messieurs-dames puissent aller se donner l'illusion d'tre "mieux" en vivant  la campagne, on fait des ronds-points partout , on coupe des arbres, on met des "gendarmes couchs" et des sens uniques dans des petits villages pace ils ne supportent pas que leurs enfants puissent aller sur la rue, avec des voitures qui passent, ils demandent  ce qu'on arrte les cloches des clochers parce qu'on vit dans un pays laic, et que c'est pas bon pour les grass'mat du dimanche, qu'on empche les coqs de crier parce qu'on peut plus dormir, etc etc....

----------


## Jon Shannow

S'il fallait une preuve, cette news en dit long sur le chemin  parcourir

 ::roll::

----------


## mlp56

de toute faon en 2100 c'est la fin du monde  quoi bon faire des efforts maintenant lol a ne changera rien c'est la merde en > 2100

----------


## chaplin

> Le problme avec Hulot, comme avec beaucoup d'autres, c'est qu'il refuse d'accepter un constat pourtant simple: l'cologie, et la prservation de l'environnement, est insoluble dans le capitalisme. Ce sont deux conceptions directement antagonistes. Et donc on ne pourra pas faire de l'cologie tant qu'on ne sera pas sorti du capitalisme.
> 
> C'est la raison pour laquelle ces discussions m'intressent peu: j'ai l'impression qu'on s'amuse  se faire peur, sans vraiment chercher de solution; car si c'tait le cas, la premire chose  remettre en question c'est le capitalisme. Pour donner une image, nous sommes en train d'essayer de trouver des fuites de la chambre  air, alors que si le vlo n'avance pas, c'est parce ses roues sont carres.


Pourquoi rOd le capitalisme ne serait pas compatible avec l'environnement. Il s'agit tout simplement de gagner de l'argent avec une thique. Pourquoi ne pas imaginer un cercle vertueux en gagnant de l'argent quand on ralise des actes environnementaux, une rcompense en fait.

Les mathmaticiens ont bien invent les subprimes, pourquoi n'inventeraient-ils pas un produit cologique.

Entre nous, je prfre choisir ma voiture que rouler avec une Lada, si tu vois ce que je veux dire. Ensuite, si on fabrique des produits de consommations entirement recyclable, o est le problme.




> Enfin, un gros paquet de monde, et encore plus maintenant qu'avant, grce (!!!!)  Internet, est abreuv par les mdias et n'importe qui qui a envie d'avoir un blog de choses diverses et varies, et oublie - pour beaucoup - tout sens critique,  tel point qu'on a dfendu (y compris dans ces pages) que si 80% des scientifiques pensait une chose c'tait une Vrit Scientifique..


Souviron, si je continue  t'couter, je vais comparer les politiques aux scientifiques et vice et versa. Je vais de poser des questions, je vais poser des question au scientifique plutt que de me fourvoyer.

Le CO2 est-il absorb par les ocans? Si oui, est-ce qu'il acidifie les ocans?

Il m'a fallu du temps pour comprendre que j'avais un scientifique sous la main, et qu'il me suffit de lui poser des questions au lieu de m'emmerder  faire du pendule sur chaque article.

----------


## souviron34

> Souviron, si je continue  t'couter, je vais comparer les politiques aux scientifiques et vice et versa. Je vais de poser des questions, je vais poser des question au scientifique plutt que de me fourvoyer.


Je ne cromprend pas ce que tu veux dire...

Il y a d'un ct la Science, avec des rsultats toujours instables, mais qui, de temps en temps, s'affirment comme tant vrais.

Il y a d'un autre ct des hommes, qui, jusqu'il y a peu, consacraient leurs vies  la Connaissance. 

Mais, depuis un peu plus d'une centaine d'annes, ces hommes ont t (_ou se sont_) regroups au sein d'entits, des laboratoires ou des entreprises, qui ont besoin d'argent. De plus, depuis une trentaine d'annes (_en fait depuis la fin des annes 70_),  il y a des "notations" de la science et des scientifiques, bases en grandes parties sur le nombre de publications dans des revues"internationales" ou des congrs "internationaux".  Enfin, depuis le dbut des annes 90, et en particulier avec l'explosion d'Internet depuis le dbut des annes 2000, il y a une bagarre pour avoir de l'espace mdiatique, et du "buzz", tout a pour avoir des sous (_et/ou tre connu_). Le nombre de congrs "internationaux" est bien suprieur par discipline  ce qui est rellement de base ncessaire (_1 par an_), le nombre de publications est lui aussi sujet  caution...  

Mais , si tu relis les premires pages, je me plains du fait que des politiques veulent faire dire  la Science ce qu'elle ne peut pas.. 

Il ne faut pas comparer,  sauf ventuellement les Directeurs de labos ou d'entreprises spcialises (_voir tous les trucs quil y a eu sur le gnome, et le gntique_).. et certains Directeurs d'Equipes (_ceux par exemple cits dans le scandale d'il y a 3 ans justement sur le RC en Angleterre_). Ceux-l cherchent avant tout des sous, et souvent aussi de la notorit..   Pour y parvenir, ils font de la "politique", c'est  dire qu"ils cotoient et participent aux lobbys auprs des politiques.

Mais ce ne sont pas les scientifiques en gnral.

Et pas du tout les politiques. Eux cherchent  avoir des arguments lectoraux, qui leur permettront de faire basculer tel ou tel segment de la population vers eux, leur parti ou leur candidataure.  Pour a, ils sont prts  s'appuyer sur des conclusions scientifiques..Qui, malheureusement, sont souvent influences  leur niveau par des considrations de lobbys (_par exemple, le coup de l'thylomtre qui devait tre obligatoire tait pouss par un lobby, dont une association et des scientifiques, et des gens de la boite qui fabriquait l'thylotest_)


Il y a donc 3 lments disctincts : des scientifiques, qui sont intresss par la science pure, et n'ont - en gnral - pas d'a priori, mais recherche "une" vrit, si elle peut exister. De plsue ne plus, malheureusement, sont motivs  par tre bien nots ou "cots", et font donc beaucoup de publis, ce qui est facilit si ce sont des journaux "amis".. Des directeurs d'instituion ou d"quipes, sans doute scientifiques aussi, mais qui sont motivs par obtenir des fonds, eux aussi tre bien nots ou "cots", et qu'on parle d'eux et de leurs institutions/quipes. Pour arriver  ce but, certains sont prts  mentir,  truander un peu les rsultats,  ne pas tenir compte d'avis discordants.. Et enfin des politiques, qui n'tant pas comptents se renseignent et demandent des avis....pour les utiliser  des fins politiques.. Certains le font avec conviction, d'autres par pur lectorlaisme.






> Il m'a fallu du temps pour comprendre que j'avais un scientifique sous la main, et qu'il me suffit de lui poser des questions au lieu de m'emmerder  faire du pendule sur chaque article.


Merci du sarcasme, mais ce fil est quand mme l'clatante dmonstration (_de mme que justement ton dernier coup  propos du trou de la couche d'ozone, disant d'abord une chose puis son contraire_) que dans cette envole de news catastrophistiques (??) et partielles, mais affirmant des soi-disant certitudes, une lmentaire prudence justement scientifique est de mise, ni les rsultats ni les conclusions ne concordant....

Si par contre tu t'attend  une Science qui te dise comme  la tl ou sur le Net "la Vrit c'est a", tu n'attend pas la bonne chose... Elle ne peut dire a que d'un tout petit petit nombre de choses, et les choses comme le climat n'en fait pas partie... (_ni les ocans.. Sais-tu que plus de 90% des ocans est encore inexplor ?? (si on tient compte de leur profondeur)... Et comme on ne comprend pas vraiment le climat, ni pleinement les ocans, affirmer que tel ou tel phnomne c'est " cause de a" est au mieux prsomptueux, au pire totalement faux_)


Si tu veux des certitudes comme a, il faut te rourner vers les religions.

----------


## mlp56

> Pourquoi rOd le capitalisme ne serait pas compatible avec l'environnement



Parce que le but du capitalisme c'est d'en avoir plein les poches le plus vite possible ? Et vu que les ressources terrestres ne sont pas infinies ben a ne peut pas marcher, toujours plus dans un monde fini ce n'est pas compatible .

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Tu peu quand mme combiner "conomie de  march" avec lois gouvernementales sur l'environnement. Mais il est exact que c'est aux autorit de grer ces lois et de les faire respecter, quoi qu'il en soit l'cologie a ne peu marcher qu'avec une conomie riche  et une population limit, avec une conomie pauvre et une croissance dmographique illimit a ne peu pas marcher en effet.

----------


## fredoche

> quoi qu'il en soit l'cologie a ne peu marcher qu'avec une conomie riche et une population limit, avec une conomie pauvre et une croissance dmographique illimit a ne peu pas marcher en effet.


dans la vision capitaliste de la chose  ::calim2:: 

l'cologie ce serait s'intgrer aux diffrents cosystmes que l'on habite, quoique tymologiquement cela renvoie plus  l'tude de ces systmes.

Comme je lis plus haut les assertions de souviron34  propos d'un mode de vie urbain, concentr,  l'image des "monades urbaines" de Silverberg. Mode de vie prsent comme seule solution cologique d'habitat.

C'est profondment influenc par un modle industrieux, capitaliste, productiviste de la socit.
C'est une rflexion facile sur la limitation des transports individuels, qui n'ont au contraire jamais fait qu'exploser avec le dveloppement urbain.


Ce n'est pas objectivement cologique, intgr aux systmes d'habitat naturel. C'est au contraire une espce de paroxysme de nos dfauts.
Les villes verticales comme Hong-Kong ne sont pas moins concerns par les problmes de transports, d'nergie fossile, de pollution urbaine...

----------


## souviron34

> C'est profondment influenc par un modle industrieux, capitaliste, productiviste de la socit.
> C'est une rflexion facile sur la limitation des transports individuels, qui n'ont au contraire jamais fait qu'exploser avec le dveloppement urbain.
> 
> 
> Ce n'est pas objectivement cologique, intgr aux systmes d'habitat naturel. C'est au contraire une espce de paroxysme de nos dfauts.
> Les villes verticales comme Hong-Kong ne sont pas moins concerns par les problmes de transports, d'nergie fossile, de pollution urbaine...


Ben  moins d'une pidmie violente, ou d'une dcision d'liminer 50% de la population de la Terre, nous avons un problme de population (_et la fin de la politique de l'enfant unique en Chine ne va pas amliorer les choses_).

Et la Nature nous fournit justement des exemples : les termitires et fourmilires, ou les ruches.... : difficile d'tre plus concentr.


L, sans une politique drastique de faire rester les gens en ville, on va bouffer toutes les terres agricoles, augmenter les dplacements, donc la polution, augmenter le dtournement des besoins en eau, augmenter l'albedo de la Terre, etc etc.....  une vraie perspective radieuse....

----------


## chaplin

L'cologie existait avant l'aire industrielle, riches ou pauvres, ils faisaient de l'cologie,  part la surexploitation des forts qui a mis fin  plusieurs empires ou civilisations.

@Souviron: tu n'as pas rpondu  ma question! je prfre passer aux certitudes et exprimenter que rester sur des doutes.

En partant du principe que tout va s'crouler, on fournit des meilleures rponses au lieu de perptuelles rustines.

----------


## souviron34

> En partant du principe que tout va s'crouler, on fournit des meilleures rponses au lieu de perptuelles rustines.


Donc : 

pourquoi vivre puisqu'on va mourir, c'est sr..pourquoi faire des enfants, puisqu'ils vont aussi mourir, c'est srpourquoi travailler puisque forcment un jour on travaillera plus, c'et srpourquoi faire un logiciel, puisque forcment il sera jet  la poubelle un jour, c'est sr

 ::P: 


Quant au reste, j'ai dj rpondu moultes fois et ne suit pas intress  un dbat strile.

----------


## chaplin

Tu ne m'as toujours pas rpondu. Pendant un an, je n'ai pas philosoph, j'ai agit et j'ai eu des rponses concrtes. J'attends le verdict et si la rponse est ngative alors j'arrterais dfinitivement ces dbats que je jugerais striles.

----------


## souviron34

Quelle question ??

Celle-l :




> Le CO2 est-il absorb par les ocans? Si oui, est-ce qu'il acidifie les ocans?


J'ai la flemme de chercher, mais je pense que la rponse  la premire est oui. La rponse  la 2 est sans doute non : sans doute oui sur le court terme, mais vu que il y a une photosynthse du phytoplancton, plus le fait que le krill et un certain nombre d'espces en ont besoin, je ne pense pas, mais je ne suis pas spcialiste.

Ce dont je suis certain  c'est que les phnomnes sont trs complexes, et impliquent tout un tas de facteurs diffrents.


D'ailleurs, tiens :

Le ple Nord magntique a boug de 2.000 km en 180 ans




> En quelque 180 ans, le point terrestre o le champ magntique descend parfaitement  la verticale, a parcouru prs de 2.000 kilomtres vers le nord-est. 
> ....
> Actuellement, le champ magntique terrestre dcrot assez rapidement (il a perdu environ 6% de son intensit en un sicle),



Bizarre, hein ?? 180 ans soit pratiquement exactement la dure de la monte exponenitielle de la petite variaiton de temprature terrestre...  Or, le champ magntique a une importance gigantesque sur Terre, et sur le climat, la temprature, la couche d'ozone, etc....


Alors, est-ce a le responsable du RC ??



Cependant que  L'un des volcans les plus dangereux au monde est entr en ruption 




> Paralllement, l'ruption du Sinabung, situ dans le nord de l'le de Sumatra (nord-ouest), se poursuit depuis mi-septembre. Le volcan crache un panache de cendres qui s'est lev lundi jusqu' huit kilomtres de haut


 ::):

----------


## chaplin

Merci Souviron, j'ai ton avis, a me suffit. Quelle preuve! 

J'ai du tre hospitalis dbut d'automne, une chance sur deux de m'en sortir et quand on s'en sort, il y a des squelles irrversibles. Je viens d'avoir les rsultats ce matin du mdecin, je suis guri  100%, il dit que c'est un miracle.

Il faut croire aux miracles!

----------


## souviron34

Je ne suis pas omniscient, et je ne connais que, comme toi, par la lecture d'articles  gauche et  droite. Ce n'est pas mon domaine.

Donc je ne vois pas pourquoi tu m'as spcialement pos la question, spcialement attendu ma rponse, et ensuite dit "quelle preuve"..

Mon avis, depuis le dbut et sur tout ce fil , est rsum par :

_Ce dont je suis certain c'est que les phnomnes sont trs complexes, et impliquent tout un tas de facteurs diffrents._

----------


## r0d

> Pourquoi rOd le capitalisme ne serait pas compatible avec l'environnement.


C'est un long dbat, et pour ceux que a intresse, le mieux est encore de revenir aux sources des courants cologiques. Je vous invite donc  lire Andr Gorz, surtout, mais aussi Thoreau, Gandhi, ou encore Serge Latouche ou Paul Aris pour une approche plus conomique.




> Entre nous, je prfre choisir ma voiture que rouler avec une Lada, si tu vois ce que je veux dire.


Oui je vois ce que tu veux dire, et cette vision binaire des choses a tendance  me dmoraliser. Je le constate tous les jours, mais je n'arrive pas  m'y faire. Un demi-sicle de matraquage idologique "libral" a vraiment ravag les systmes de penses (je parle des systmes de penses au sens global, je ne t'attaque pas toi personnellement). Entre le noir et le blanc il n'y aurait donc pas de nuances de gris? Et pis, serait-il interdit de voir le monde en couleur? Si je dis non au capitalisme, alors a veut dire que je suis un adorateur de Staline et de Kim Jon-Un? Si je suis pour la sortie du nuclaire, a veut dire que je souhaite vivre comme un ermite dans une caverne? Tu vois o je veux en venir? Je vais y aller doucement: je suis anti-capitaliste mais je ne suis pas communiste, si a peut te mettre sur la voie. Et oui, Staline tait un monstre et la Core du Nord un laboratoire du pire. Commences-tu  entrevoir les nuances?

Aprs, je sais bien que tu ne vas pas lire les auteurs dont je parlais prcdemment. Alors je vais essayer de synthtiser tout a.
Tout d'abord le capitalisme, comme le communisme d'ailleurs, sont des systmes conomiques productivistes. Aujourd'hui, avec les moyens de production que nous avons, le productivisme ne peut pas respecter l'environnement. Pour faire simple (et pas tout  fait exact, mais a ira pour l'instant) l'ide du productivisme consiste  produire le plus possible pour diminuer les cots, en particulier grce aux conomies d'chelle.Ensuite, le capitalisme est bas sur l'accumulation: accumulation du capital, du matriel (moyens de production), des matires premires et de la main duvre. Mme problme que prcdemment, avec les moyens techniques que nous avons aujourd'hui, l'accumulation est en contradiction immdiate avec la prservation de l'environnement. D'un point de vue plus philosophique, le capitalisme est amoral: il ne se proccupe pas de morale, ce n'est pas son affaire. Si on veut parler d'environnement, il y a une dimension philosophique importante, donc morale, et alors on est directement en contradiction avec le capitalisme.De plus, et c'est pour moi le point de le plus important, le capitalisme est bas sur la demande. Les entreprises doivent donc constamment crer de nouveaux besoins pour gnrer l'activit. Ceci explique les sommes hallucinantes que les entreprises investissent dans la "com" (publicit, vnements, branding, lobbying, marketing, etc.). Le fait de crer artificiellement et continuellement de la demande est, encore une fois, en contradiction vidente avec la prservation de l'environnement.Enfin, il y a l'approche plus "terre  terre" et conomique. Le capitalisme est aujourd'hui appliqu  l'chelle de la plante. Un des principal pilier du capitalisme, la concurrence, est applique entre les tats, qui eux-mme sont grs comme des entreprises. Mme les tats en paix se livrent une guerre conomique sans piti, en passant par une guerre fiscale brutale notamment (guerre fiscale qui fait le bonheur des plus riches, soit dit en passant). Donc si une nation dcide d'appliquer des stratgies de dfense (rgulation forte, protectionnisme, nationalisme), alors il sera la proie de choix pour les autres pays, et il ira vers une catastrophe conomique vidente. L'exemple du Venezuela est intressant  plus d'un titre sur ce thme. Chvez avait tent de sortir du capitalisme, et je crois qu'il tait sincre sur ce point. Mais aprs quelques expriences concrtes, il s'est vite rendu compte qu'il fallait qu'il calme ses ardeurs socialistes sinon le pays allait prendre un contre-coup trop important, et au final, il est rest bien sagement dans les rails du capitalisme.

Ainsi donc, certains parlent de rgulation. Il suffirait de bien encadrer le capitalisme pour le rendre compatible avec le respect de l'environnement. Pour ma part, je n'en crois rien. Tout d'abord, comme je l'ai expliqu prcdemment, le capitalisme porte la destruction de l'environnement "dans ces gnes". Essayer de changer le capitalisme reviendrai  laisser le renard dans le poulailler et lui demander de promettre qu'il ne touchera pas les poules. Ensuite, si on parvient  brider suffisamment le capitalisme pour qu'il respecte l'environnement, ce seront des changement tellement importants qu'alors, tout simplement, a ne sera plus du capitalisme.

Tout ceci est trs compliqu, et comme tout problme complexe, il n'y a pas qu'une seule solution. Mais comme je le rpte inlassablement, on ne trouve pas de solution si on ne la cherche pas, et une chose est sre, c'est que les solutions sont en dehors du capitalisme.

Pour aller au principal, et pour finir ce long message sur une note positive: comment faire changer les choses au niveau d'un pays tel que la France? Le problme tant que rgulation et respect de l'environnement nous affaiblirait trop dans la guerre conomique mondiale. Une premire ide serait du protectionnisme. Moi je n'y crois pas, mais si je veux dtailler je suis encore parti pour 3 pages. En revanche, je pense que la solution est trs simple: on abandonne le capitalisme, on laisse la socit se rorganiser d'elle-mme dans le nouveau paradigme, sans imposer un nouveau modle fumeux. Lorsqu'on se sera dbarrass du joug des piliers du capitalisme (concurrence, accumulation, salariat) et de ces moteurs (bourse, sphre financire, chmage) alors la concurrence inter-tats n'aura tout simplement plus de prise au niveau national. On n'aura mme pas besoin de se dfendre car on sera juste "sorti de l'arne". C'est une application concrte d'un des principes fondamentaux du pacifisme actif dvelopp par Gandhi: "Il faut se battre, mais pas avec des armes qui font des morts". Or, l'conomie capitaliste est une arme non seulement fait des morts, beaucoup de morts, mais qui aussi et surtout dtruit la plante.

----------


## souviron34

> Je vous invite donc  lire Andr Gorz, surtout, mais aussi Thoreau, Gandhi, ou encore Serge Latouche ou Paul Aris pour une approche plus conomique


Euh.. Pourquoi ne pas citer Ren Dumont ????






> Entre le noir et le blanc il n'y aurait donc pas de nuances de gris? Et pis, serait-il interdit de voir le monde en couleur?


Remarque, avec amiti, que c'est un peu la paille et la poutre ou l'hopital qui se fout de la charit, non ?  :;):

----------


## souviron34

A part a, l'cologe, la crise, la conscience des gens, et des participants  ce forum....


Smartphones et tablettes, les cadeaux star de Nol




> Plus de quatre millions de tablettes et de smartphones devraient se retrouver au pied du sapin de Nol,


Entre 500 et 700 euros pice, avec du silicum, des terres rares, du plastique, fabriqus en Chine, bref, nos concitoyens et beaucoup de participants ici dmontrent un grand sens de la crise conomique et de l'cologie  ::):

----------


## r0d

> Euh.. Pourquoi ne pas citer Ren Dumont ????


Parce que je ne connaissais pas, merci pour la rfrence.




> Remarque, avec amiti, que c'est un peu la paille et la poutre ou l'hopital qui se fout de la charit, non ?


Plait-il?

----------


## souviron34

> Parce que je ne connaissais pas, merci pour la rfrence.


Et c'est pourtant le premier candidat cologiste  l'lection prsidentielle en France, et le fondateur du mouvement cologiste franais  :;): 





> Plait-il?


Disons que ton classement du capitalisme , ainsi que cetaines pithtes ans certaines parties d'autres dbats sont pour le moins noir et blanc, non ?

C'est ce que je voulais dire.....   ::):

----------


## fredoche

> Ben  moins d'une pidmie violente, ou d'une dcision d'liminer 50% de la population de la Terre, nous avons un problme de population (_et la fin de la politique de l'enfant unique en Chine ne va pas amliorer les choses_).
> 
> Et la Nature nous fournit justement des exemples : les termitires et fourmilires, ou les ruches.... : difficile d'tre plus concentr.
> 
> 
> L, sans une politique drastique de faire rester les gens en ville, on va bouffer toutes les terres agricoles, augmenter les dplacements, donc la polution, augmenter le dtournement des besoins en eau, augmenter l'albedo de la Terre, etc etc.....  une vraie perspective radieuse....


En quoi l'analogie avec des insectes sociaux se justifie ?

Faire rester les gens en ville c'est de l'idologie. C'est souvent partag par les cologistes politiques, mais pas tous. Et dans ceux qui prnent ces ides encore faut il voir qui les applique  soi-mme ?

On peut contrebalancer ton opportune numration : les terres agricoles sont surexploites dans des vues productivistes pour en fin de compte gnrer des surplus sans dbouchs, et dtourner les usages de ces terres des fonctions nourricires que l'on pourrait en attendre.
Si on se place de ton point de vue, la disponibilit des terres agricoles serait relle  ce jour mais bizarrement elle ne rpond pas aux besoins de nutrition de l'ensemble de la population mondiale.
Et les meutes de la faim qui ont eu lieu ces annes prcdentes dmontrent quelque part que l'agriculture productiviste et marchandise ne rpond pas aux besoins fondamentaux de certaines populations.
Une alternative paysanne offrant un meilleur niveau d'autonomie individuel pourrait tre une solution, plutt que la dpendance  des systmes de production.

La dtrioration des ressources en eau, tant en quantit qu'en qualit, est aussi probablement une consquence d'un modle urbain concentr, industrieux et agricole productiviste.

Albedo... il est vrai que des surfaces impermables de plusieurs km2 de bitume, hummm, a absorbe l'nergie solaire. Beaucoup moins les eaux de pluie.

Personnellement je pense que ces regroupements urbains ne servent que des desseins productivistes et ne font que renforcer la dpendance des individus  ces systmes, leur tant toute autonomie par rapport aux quelques besoins fondamentaux.

Je pense qu'offrir  chacun le lopin de terre cultivable ncessaire  sa subsistance serait le premier pas vers une cologie, que pouvoir faire pouser ses patates ne te rendrait dpendant que de ton cosystme et pas de tous ces autres systmes qui t'utilisent et t'asservissent mais a c'est gravement de l'utopie.

----------


## chaplin

> Je ne suis pas omniscient, et je ne connais que, comme toi, par la lecture d'articles  gauche et  droite. Ce n'est pas mon domaine.
> 
> Donc je ne vois pas pourquoi tu m'as spcialement pos la question, spcialement attendu ma rponse, et ensuite dit "quelle preuve"..
> 
> Mon avis, depuis le dbut et sur tout ce fil , est rsum par :
> 
> _Ce dont je suis certain c'est que les phnomnes sont trs complexes, et impliquent tout un tas de facteurs diffrents._


J'ai contact deux personnes concernant le sujet de la climatologie qui avaient le mme discours que toi, l'un plus optimiste que l'autre, heureusement. Je me mets  la place d'un chef d'Etat qui doit prendre des dcisions face  des scientifiques qui crient alerte. Mais KeKonfait ? ..  part un gnocide, qui est comparable  une chimiothrapie avec des effets secondaires dont le remde peut tre pire que le mal.

@rOd, peut tre que je lirais tes bouquins, quand j'aurais du fric.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J
> @rOd, peut tre que je lirais tes bouquins, quand j'aurais du fric.


Un seul mot me vient alors  l'esprit : Bibliothque.

----------


## mlp56

> Ben  moins d'une pidmie violente, ou d'une dcision d'liminer 50% de la population de la Terre, nous avons un problme de population.


De toute faon si on ne la rduit pas tout seul, la nature s'en chargera, il n'y aura pas assez de tout pour tout le monde donc .... Je trouve a irresponsable de ne pas contrler la population, bon on va pas tuer des gens mais sur la dure empcher les gens d'avoir + de 2 enfants a peut marcher, faire plein d'enfants dans un monde surpeupl ce n'est pas leur faire un cadeau et encore moins  la terre .

Un enfant oui, deux oui (l'enfant unique est une teigne), mais au del je trouve a irresponsable, on va me parler d'galit blablabla mais ces enfants ont le droit d'avoir la mme terre qu'on a eu si on continue comme a a ne sera pas le cas (fin mme si on arrte maintenant lol )

----------


## r0d

Et qui va payer nos dettes?  :;): 

ps: je ne suis pas forcment contre la limitation des naissances (bien que le problme n'est pas si simple qu'il n'y parait), en revanche je suis contre les politiques conomiques bases sur la dette. C'tait le premier sens de mon intervention. Le second c'est qu'encore une fois, ce qui bloque c'est le capitalisme.

----------


## mlp56

La dette j'en sais rien ceux qui ont dcid qu'il y en ait une. La dette vient des avantages genre scu et tout le tralala faut vivre avec ses moyens et quand on a pas les moyens ben on fait pas ...
C'est peut tre radical mais si j'ai un dcouvert de 400 ben mon banquier va gueuler l 1900M et nan c'est normal on continue, Le problme c'est que l le banquier il se dit sur la dure il va russir  rembourser sauf qu'il rflchi dans un monde infini, avoir une dcroissance ngative ( la classe je suis politique) ou une croissance continue ce n'est pas possible si la population augmente et que les ressources sont finies ... 

Sauf que dans notre cas les ressources sont finies donc la population ne va pas toujours augmenter c'est impossible donc on est dans la merde si on ne fait rien (ce qu'on fait ).

La base c'est les ressources yen a une certaine quantit qui diminue au fil du temps donc ressource + travail = argent, mais si on a plus de ressource ben y a pu rien.

Donc un jour ou l'autre a va se casser la gueule, le systme co est bancal ...

----------


## r0d

> La dette vient des avantages genre scu et tout le tralala


Tes trolls me font en gnral bien rire, mais l j'en ai aval mon caf de travers. Je ne pensais pas qu'on en tait arriv  ce point-l de dsinformation; je me demande jusqu'o a va aller. La prochaine gnration viendra peut-tre nous dire que si les USA nous espionnent c'est pour notre bien?

----------


## souviron34

> En quoi l'analogie avec des insectes sociaux se justifie ?


Puisqu'on parle d'cologie l'homme est une espce animale comme les autres.  Or les socits anmales les plus organises sont les fourmis et les termites. De plus, ce sont elles qui ont le plus grand nombre d'individus. Donc on devrait peut-tre se tourner vers leur mode d'organisation pour comprendre comment on peut survivre en tant extrmement nombreux, tout en restant organiss...  ::): 





> Faire rester les gens en ville c'est de l'idologie. C'est souvent partag par les cologistes politiques, mais pas tous. Et dans ceux qui prnent ces ides encore faut il voir qui les applique  soi-mme ?


Je ne suis surtout pas un cologiste politique, mais je constate, c'est tout...





> Et les meutes de la faim qui ont eu lieu ces annes prcdentes dmontrent quelque part que l'agriculture productiviste et marchandise ne rpond pas aux besoins fondamentaux de certaines populations.
> Une alternative paysanne offrant un meilleur niveau d'autonomie individuel pourrait tre une solution, plutt que la dpendance  des systmes de production.


Tout  fait, mais a suppose AUSSI que d'une part les agriculteurs (_par exemple franais_) refusent les aides de la PAC et reviennent  des petites exploitations, sans beaucoup de matriel, et d'autre part que les consommateurs n'aillent plus dans les super(ou hyper)marchs... mais simplement au march ou dans les petites boutiques spacialises..

C'est un peu ce que je reproche  la vison de _r0d_ : il est facile de aire reposer l'entire faute sur le systme conomique "global". Les consommateurs, et donc CHAQUE individu et famille a une part de responsabilit...

Je le rpte : si il n'y a pas de clients, les hypers fermeront, et si les gens ne souhaitent que des produits de qualit, et n'achtent pas du steak hach ou des lasagnes congels, et des poulets qui ne goutent rien,  le systme s'arrte tout seul... 

L, des industries proposent, et les gens achtent.. Pourquoi a changerait ?? 






> Albedo... il est vrai que des surfaces impermables de plusieurs km2 de bitume, hummm, a absorbe l'nergie solaire. Beaucoup moins les eaux de pluie.


Et a modifie la circulation des vents, a change l'effet de serre naturel, a change l'quilibre des tempratures, etc etc etc...





> Je pense qu'offrir  chacun le lopin de terre cultivable ncessaire  sa subsistance serait le premier pas vers une cologie, que pouvoir faire pouser ses patates ne te rendrait dpendant que de ton cosystme et pas de tous ces autres systmes qui t'utilisent et t'asservissent mais a c'est gravement de l'utopie.


Je pense qu'il faut rserver des espaces dans les villes (_cela commence tout juste  venir en France_) mais surtout qu'il faut que les agriculteurs - et donc les consommateurs - reviennent  de la production locale. Il est illusoire (et sans doute malsain) de penser que chacun peut cultiver son truc (_mme du temps de la France rurale, il y avait des villes, et des professions sans aucun contact avec la Terre; forgerons, tailleurs de pierre, cordonniers, tisserands, etc_). Agriculteur est un mtier. 

Mais si les parcelles sont plus petites, parce que les agriculteurs peuvent en vivre, parce que les consommateurs achtent leur production au prix correct, alors la grande distribution disparait, et les jeunes peuvent rester  la campagne, et les terres agricoles sont uilises pour de l'agriculture, et non pas pour faire des lotissements pour les urbains qui se donnent bonne concience en allant vivre  la campagne...

----------


## r0d

> Puisqu'on parle d'cologie l'homme est une espce animale comme les autres.  Or les socits anmales les plus organises sont les fourmis et les termites. De plus, ce sont elles qui ont le plus grand nombre d'individus. Donc on devrait peut-tre se tourner vers leur mode d'organisation pour comprendre comment on peut survivre en tant extrmement nombreux, tout en restant organiss...


Remarque intressante. Et je suis d'accord avec toi pour dire que l'Homme devrait de temps en temps descendre de son pidestal et prendre des leons de ce qui l'entoure. Mais dire que l'homme est une espce animale comme les autres, a me drange aux entournures. Je veux pas comparer en terme de valeur, de lgitimit ou autre, je parle juste en terme de classification. Et il me semble que l'espce humaine est tout de mme trs diffrente des autres. Aprs, la question de savoir en quoi elle est diffrente n'est pas une question facile, mais il me parait tout de mme vident qu'il y a de sacrs diffrences.




> C'est un peu ce que je reproche  la vison de _r0d_ : il est facile de aire reposer l'entire faute sur le systme conomique "global". Les consommateurs, et donc CHAQUE individu et famille a une part de responsabilit...


Et d'aprs toi, qu'est-ce qui est le plus facile:
1. mettre en place une politique qui fera changer les comportement?
2. convaincre tout le monde qu'ils doivent changer de comportement?
Surtout que la solution #2 a des relents de "ministre de l'information" si tu vois ce que je veux dire. La solution #1 peut tre vue comme une forme d'interventionnisme, avec des relents de soviet suprme, mais elle me parait plus de l'ordre du possible. Et puis c'est le rle d'un gouvernement, en dmocratie, de mettre en place des politiques, non? Parce qu'il faut voir aussi que Mr et Mme Toulemonde ne vont pas se priver de chauffage et d'eau pour lutter contre le rchauffement climatique si personne d'autre le fait et qu'au final leur "sacrifice" ne sert  rien.
Si tu me dis que ce qu'il faut faire c'est de l'ducation et de l'information/sensibilisation, moi je veux bien, mais je ne crois pas non plus que ce soit efficace: en face des gentilles campagnes d'information, on a une machine de propagande d'une puissance jamais atteinte qui prne l'inverse. Il ne faut pas se voiler la face, nous ne faisons pas le poids contre des millions d'entreprises dont le seul but est de vendre, donc de crer de la demande. Et je ne critique pas les patrons en disant cela, eux ils font ce qu'ils peuvent avec ce qu'ils ont, comme tout le monde. Je critique juste le capitalisme. Oui je sais je dois vous saouler avec a, mais j'ai beau tourner le problme dans tous les sens,  chaque fois qu'on remonte  la sources des problme, on tombe sur l'organisation sociale, qui est le capitalisme.

----------


## r0d

Ha une dernire remarque:


> C'est un peu ce que je reproche  la vison de _r0d_ : il est facile de aire reposer l'entire faute sur le systme conomique "global". Les consommateurs, et donc CHAQUE individu et famille a une part de responsabilit...


Cette classification ne fonctionne pas, et d'ailleurs tu me fait dire des choses que je n'ai pas dit; je ne raisonne pas de cette faon. En effet, les consommateurs et donc chaque individu fait partie du systme conomique. Ce ne sont pas deux entits/ensembles distincts. L'un est le rsultat de l'autre, et l'autre est rgi par l'un. C'est un peu comme la poule et luf: la question de se demander quel fut le premier n'a pas de sens car c'est en fait la mme chose.
Donc je ne sais pas exactement ce que tu me reproches, mais moi je ne fais pas de distinction entre "les individus" et "le systme dans lequel ils voluent". Aprs tout, le capitalisme a t mis en place, et est aujourd'hui maintenu, par les individus.

----------


## fredoche

> Ha une dernire remarque:Cette classification ne fonctionne pas, et d'ailleurs tu me fait dire des choses que je n'ai pas dit; je ne raisonne pas de cette faon. En effet, les consommateurs et donc chaque individu fait partie du systme conomique. Ce ne sont pas deux entits/ensembles distincts. L'un est le rsultat de l'autre, et l'autre est rgi par l'un. C'est un peu comme la poule et luf: la question de se demander quel fut le premier n'a pas de sens car c'est en fait la mme chose.
> Donc je ne sais pas exactement ce que tu me reproches, mais moi je ne fais pas de distinction entre "les individus" et "le systme dans lequel ils voluent". Aprs tout, le capitalisme a t mis en place, et est aujourd'hui maintenu, par les individus.


tiens toi qui t'intresse  la psychologie et  la sociologie, on peut en principe distinguer un ensemble de la somme de ses lments.

Je ne comprends pas bien d'ailleurs ce que tu veux dire. Si on peut dire qu'un ou plusieurs individus sont responsables voir acteurs de ce systme, peut on tendre ds lors ce raisonnement  tous les individus, dont toi ?

Contrairement  ce que je pensais, nous partageons des visions communes sur le sujet souviron, bien que j'ai du mal  percevoir "lagrgation urbaine" comme une solution bnfique cologiquement.

Pour ce qui concerne l'analogie avec les insectes, je pense qu'il est difficile de mettre en doute leur efficacit dans leur mode d'organisation, mais je pense que cela s'arrte l.

A noter que ces socits sont parfois perues comme des mta-organismes, ce qui serait difficile  appliquer  la race humaine, mme si on peut certainement retrouver des mcanismes sociaux analogiques.

----------


## souviron34

> A noter que ces socits sont parfois perues comme des mta-organismes, ce qui serait difficile  appliquer  la race humaine, mme si on peut certainement retrouver des mcanismes sociaux analogiques.


Moi j'ai toujours apprci le concept de Gaa (_mta-organisme comme tant la Terre, la plante_). de Lovelock (_Hypothse Gaa et Thories Gaa (Wiki)._)

Dans ce cadre, l'espce humaine apparat comme un cancer, avec une multiplication exponentielle des cellules et petit  petit la mort de l'hte (_au dtriment d'ailleurs des cellules, puisque elles ne survivent pas  la mort de l'hte_)

----------


## r0d

> tiens toi qui t'intresse  la psychologie et  la sociologie, on peut en principe distinguer un ensemble de la somme de ses lments.
> 
> Je ne comprends pas bien d'ailleurs ce que tu veux dire. Si on peut dire qu'un ou plusieurs individus sont responsables voir acteurs de ce systme, peut on tendre ds lors ce raisonnement  tous les individus, dont toi ?


Je ne sais pas trop ce que je veux dire, mais je sais ce que je ne veux pas dire -.-
Je ne m'intresse en fait pas trop  la psychologie, mais plus aux systmes, donc  la sociologie et  la psychologie sociale.
J'ai du mal  expliciter clairement mon raisonnement, mais en gros, la distinction que suppose le message de souviron ne me semble pas fonctionner, et en tout cas, je ne raisonne pas ainsi. Le capitalisme est un systme, une forme d'organisation. C'est plus qu'un systme politique, c'est ce que Max Weber appelait un systme total, c'est  dire un systme qui est sens rgir l'ensemble des aspect de la vie d'un citoyen, alors qu'un systme "seulement" politique est sens rgir uniquement la partie commune; du moins c'est la dfinition que j'en ai retenu. Enfin bref, le capitalisme est un systme conu, mis en place et maintenu par un ensemble d'tre humain (au sens large: pas tout le monde n'y participe). Les deux (le systme et les individus) sont intimement imbriqus, interdpendants.

Par exemple, lorsque je dis "il faut se dbarrasser du capitalisme", il faut lire a comme une syllepse, ou une mtalepse si tu veux: il faut se dbarrasser du systme, mais aussi et surtout de tout ce qui fait que ce systme existe et perdure. Donc quand je parle de capitalisme au sens large, j'y inclus aussi les individus qui le constituent. D'o la raison de mon intervention: je ne comprend pas la phrase de souviron car je ne spare pas les deux.

Je ne suis pas sr d'avoir t clair  ::koi::

----------


## souviron34

> Mais dire que l'homme est une espce animale comme les autres, a me drange aux entournures. 
> ...
> mais il me parait tout de mme vident qu'il y a de sacrs diffrences.


Bof.. Pas fondamentalement.. Et de plus, de mon point de vue d'astrophysicien, presque aucune diffrence...

Sait-on comment (et ce que) pensent les baleines ? les dauphins ? les animaux en gnral ?

Certaines espces faonnent leur environnement (_les termites par exemple_), d'autres s'intgrrent sans rien changer, certaines sont trs sociables (_loups, chats, dauphins_), certaines trs solitaires (_ours blancs, lions_), certaines sont en couple pour la vie (_loups, la plupart des oiseaux_), d'autres changent de partenaire chaque anne, certaines se battent en permanence, d'autres non.. certaines sutilisent des instruments (_les ratons-laveurs, la plupart des singes, les loutres_), d'autres non..

Bref, il y a des diffrences d'chelles, mais profondment,  part "l'art", il n'y en a pas au fond. La seule vraie est la "reprsentation" (peintures rupestres, art pictoral en gnral)  et ventuellement la "cration" musicale...

Ou alors tu vas finir par croire en l'me et ses affreux relents religieux  :;): 





> Et d'aprs toi, qu'est-ce qui est le plus facile:
> 1. mettre en place une politique qui fera changer les comportement?
> 2. convaincre tout le monde qu'ils doivent changer de comportement?
> Surtout que la solution #2 a des relents de "ministre de l'information" si tu vois ce que je veux dire. La solution #1 peut tre vue comme une forme d'interventionnisme, avec des relents de soviet suprme, mais elle me parait plus de l'ordre du possible.


Je ne suis pas d'accord .. Mais c'est peut-tre que j'ai trop confiance dans la capacit intellectuelle des gens  ragir si on leur prsente le problme correctement (_c'est aussi pour a que je suis contre le catastrophisme_).

Il faut des deux...






> Il ne faut pas se voiler la face, nous ne faisons pas le poids contre des millions d'entreprises dont le seul but est de vendre, donc de crer de la demande.


Mais enfin, personne n'oblige quicquonque  acheter un GPS, un smatrphone, ou la dernire tablette, alors qu'un tlphone qui ne fait que tlphone marche trs bien, que Michelin continue  sortir des cartes papiers,  que les libraires continuent  proposer des livres en papier !!!!!!!

Si ce n'est pas les consommateurs, c'est qui ????

Un industriel propose une tablette, et une multinationale diigitalise des livres.  Mais ce sont bien les gens qui payent un abonnement  la multinationale, et achtent la tablette, alors que les biblothques et les libraires regorgent de bouquins et que les journaux papier se battent pour survivre et proposer justement un ventail d'opinions digne de la dmocratie qu'on souhaite... !!!!

----------


## fredoche

Javais dcouvert ce concept dans ma jeunesse avec Asimov. 

Je suis en train de lire les dernires pages de "The great North Road" de Peter F. Hamilton, ce concept est un des acteurs principal du bouquin, sans que ce ne soit la terre.

Je vais prendre le temps de lire ce que Lovelock dit l-dessus.

C'est analogue sur le principe mais probablement autre chose pour les socits insectes, on peut percevoir une espce d'individualit collective qui est quelque part plus tangible que "gaa".

Le cancer "humain" est partie intgrante de la thorie de Lovelock ?

----------


## souviron34

> Le cancer "humain" est partie intgrante de la thorie de Lovelock ?


lol je sais pas, mais j'ai pens  cette analogie depuis de nombreuses annes..

----------


## el_slapper

> Remarque intressante. Et je suis d'accord avec toi pour dire que l'Homme devrait de temps en temps descendre de son pidestal et prendre des leons de ce qui l'entoure. Mais dire que l'homme est une espce animale comme les autres, a me drange aux entournures. Je veux pas comparer en terme de valeur, de lgitimit ou autre, je parle juste en terme de classification. Et il me semble que l'espce humaine est tout de mme trs diffrente des autres. Aprs, la question de savoir en quoi elle est diffrente n'est pas une question facile, mais il me parait tout de mme vident qu'il y a de sacrs diffrences.(.../...)


Si tu avais lu Jared Diamond, tu saurais qu'il n'y a que 2 diffrences fondamentales entre l'humain et les autres chimpanzs(car il y a 3 chimpanzs : le commun, le bonobo, l'humain) : un langage dvelopp, et la prparation des aliments. Le langage dvelopp permet de dvelopper plein d'autres qualits(qui ne peuvent que rester latentes chez les autres espces, chimpanzs compris). La prparation des aliments(la cuisson en particulier) permet de raccourcir les cycles de digestion et de dgager du temps pour les activits dveloppes grce au langage.

Sinon, je suis 100% d'accord avec Souviron sur ce sujet de l'cologie.

----------


## phili_b

Nouvel Obs, 24/11/2013 La somnolence inhabituelle du Soleil suscite la curiosit des scientifiques




> Les scientifiques se demandent combien de temps va durer cette accalmie solaire. "Il faudra attendre au moins trois ou quatre ans pour se faire une ide de l'intensit du prochain cycle", estime Doug Biesecker.
> 
> Certains chercheurs se demandent si on n'assiste pas au dbut d'une priode prolonge de faible activit solaire comparable  celle du minimum dit de "Maunder" entre 1650 et 1715 durant lequel quasiment aucune tache solaire n'a t observe.
> 
> Cette priode a concid avec une priode de net refroidissement appel "petit ge glaciaire" en Europe et en Amrique du nord.


a ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut rien faire contre la pollution.

----------


## souviron34

> a ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut rien faire contre la pollution.


Non, simplement ce que je dis depuis le dbut  ::): 

Il y a normment de choses qu'on ne sait pas, et vaut mieux s'en tenir  des arguments de bon sens que invoquer de pseudo-arguments scientifiques qui n'en sont pas, au vu des inconnues...

 ::mrgreen:: 

Disons que tout ceci confirme l'impression que j'ai depuis le dbut : l'arrogance de la certitude (totalement anti-scientifique) de certains (_avec pourtant des scientifiques (a priori) parmi eux_) de clamer une explication certaine... alors qu'il est vident que et les lacunes de connaissances et les chelles n'ont aucun rapport....

Et a ne fait qu'affaiblir (ce que je disais au dbut) la parole scientifique par rapport au public (_comme le soulignaient les derniers posts de chaplin_).


Quand on aura compris a, on aura franchi un grand pas, car les gens seront plus prts  entendre un discours raisonnable, bas sur le bon sens et la responsabilit de chacun (_comme par exemple J.P. Coffe sur la bouffe_) que des discours catastrophistes, o tout le monde est en fait dmuni, en accusant de manire gnrale Un Mode De Vie et Le Capitalisme, sur lesquels le pquenot moyen n'a aucun pouvoir ni aucune solution viable... comme pour l'conomie (_et les conomies_)


PS : personne ne m'a rpondu, pour l'accs aux Usenet Newsgroups... Quelqu'un a-t-il une adresse de serveur accessible depuis la France et gratuit ?

----------


## fredoche

> PS : personne ne m'a rpondu, pour l'accs aux Usenet Newsgroups... Quelqu'un a-t-il une adresse de serveur accessible depuis la France et gratuit ?


GIYF ?  ::P: 

http://poupinou.org/

http://news.lacave.net/servers/reader/list

----------


## souviron34

> GIYF ? 
> 
> http://poupinou.org/
> 
> http://news.lacave.net/servers/reader/list


 ::ccool:: 

Merci  :;): 

Je vais regarder a de prs...

----------


## r0d

> Si tu avais lu Jared Diamond, tu saurais qu'il n'y a que 2 diffrences fondamentales entre l'humain et les autres chimpanzs


Sur ce sujet, comme d'autres que nous connaissons bien ici, un ouvrage paru en 1992 ne peut pas faire autorit. Et de toutes faons, d'une part ces diffrences ne sont videmment pas les seules, et d'autre part, a ne rpond pas  la question puisqu'il tait question des "autres animaux que l'tre humain", et pas seulement des chimpanzs. Srieusement, est-ce que les chimpanzs font des dbats dmocratiques? Est-ce qu'ils mettent en place des mthodes scientifiques, des protocoles? Est-ce qu'ils se crent des mythologies, des religions? Dbattent-ils sur l'importance du vrai contre le beau?
Mais bon, on est bien loin du sujet initial, sorry  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

> Sur ce sujet, comme d'autres que nous connaissons bien ici, un ouvrage paru en 1992 ne peut pas faire autorit. Et de toutes faons, d'une part ces diffrences ne sont videmment pas les seules, et d'autre part, a ne rpond pas  la question puisqu'il tait question des "autres animaux que l'tre humain", et pas seulement des chimpanzs. Srieusement, est-ce que les chimpanzs font des dbats dmocratiques? Est-ce qu'ils mettent en place des mthodes scientifiques, des protocoles? Est-ce qu'ils se crent des mythologies, des religions? Dbattent-ils sur l'importance du vrai contre le beau?
> Mais bon, on est bien loin du sujet initial, sorry


Pas tant que a, puisqu'une des _consquences_ des la diffrentiation humain-animal, c'est la capacit  dtruire notre environnement, parfois jusqu' l'autoextermination(certaines iles du Pacifique ont trs mal fini, entre autres). Toutes les questions dont tu parles au sujet des autres chimpanzs viennent justement de la prcision langagire : ils ne peuvent rien faire de tout ce que tu demandes, simplement parcequ'ils n'ont pas notre capacit langagire pour exprimer des abstractions complexes.

Il y a videmment d'autres diffrences, mais au final, elles en reviennent toutes  cette histoire de langage. L'agriculture? Impossible  grande chelle sans une communication efficace. L'art? des lphants ou des chimpanzs en font trs bien - mais c'est le langage qui lui donne du sens. L'armement, les tactiques de chasse ou de combat? Impensables sans langage structur. La transmission et l'amlioration des connaissances? Je te laisse conclure.

Il y a 40000 ans(ou 60000, a n'est pas hyper prcis), nous n'tions qu'un grand mammifre parmi les autres. Utilisant un peu plus d'outils, mais pas beaucoup. Rien qui face de nous autre chose qu'un animal. Puis nous avons explos. Et TOUS les critres de diffrences ne peuvent exister  un niveau important que grce  la capacit langagire.

Et tout ceci nous donne un pouvoir immense sur notre environnement. Dont notre survie en tant qu'espce dpend.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sur ce sujet, comme d'autres que nous connaissons bien ici, un ouvrage paru en 1992 ne peut pas faire autorit.


Tu peux dvelopper, l ? Parce que je ne vois pas ce qui empche cet excellent bouquin de faire autorit aujourd'hui encore ? 

Pour le reste, j'aurais tendance  rejoindre el_slapper. 
Parce que tu vois l'homme, tel qu'il est aujourd'hui, avec le poids de plusieurs milliers d'annes d'histoire derrire lui. Mais,  la base, l'homme est un animal comme les autres, et la diffrence se joue sur peu, dont le langage. Langage qui est, par ailleurs, source de notre domination et origine de pas mal de problmes...  ::aie:: 

De toutes les manires, je pense que de part cette supriorit, que nous revendiquons, je pense que nous avons un devoir et des responsabilits envers le reste des espces vivant sur notre boulette minrale...

----------


## souviron34

> Srieusement, est-ce que les chimpanzs font des dbats dmocratiques? Est-ce qu'ils mettent en place des mthodes scientifiques, des protocoles? Est-ce qu'ils se crent des mythologies, des religions? Dbattent-ils sur l'importance du vrai contre le beau?


Les chimpanzs je ne sais pas, mais peut-on tre affirmatifi que tel n'est pas le cas chez les dauphins, les baleines, les poulpes, et toutes les socits d'animaux dont on sait qu'ils sont extrmement intelligents, commnuiquent entre eux, sur une base  la fois de couple et de groupe, ont des sentiments ???

Puisque on ne dchiffre pas leurs "langues", on est pas mal dmunis pour juger de quoi ils causent.... et quels sont leurs concepts...  ::P: 







> Pas tant que a, puisqu'une des _consquences_ des la diffrentiation humain-animal, c'est la capacit  dtruire notre environnement, parfois jusqu' l'autoextermination


D'ailleurs,  ce sujet (_comme d'ailleurs dans le dbat par rapport  Dieu_, une chose est intressante  envisager, en termes de rflexion :

Au lieu de considrer, comme les croyants, que nous sommes  part par une "lvation", on peut tout  fait l'envisager, avec des donnes d'ailleurs physiques, comme tant une erreur de la nature...

Nous sommes la seule espce animale  disposer d'un cortex, c'est  dire  avoir un cerveau en 3 parties.  Ce qui fait notre diffrence est peut-tre simplement un essai (rat et non viable) de la Nature...

 ::mrgreen:: 

Du point de vue d'un astrophysicien ou d'un palontologue, ce serait pas vraiment ni tonnant, ni catastrophique...


(_de mme, pour la vie extra-terrestre : ou il y en a plein d'autres, et, vu notre degr d'avancement, nous sommes trs nettement plus du ct des civilisations primitives que des volues, ou nous sommes seuls, et alors c'est trs vraisemblablement une erreur)_

----------


## fredoche

> Nous sommes la seule espce animale  disposer d'un cortex, c'est  dire  avoir un cerveau en 3 parties.  Ce qui fait notre diffrence est peut-tre simplement un essai (rat et non viable) de la Nature...


Non le cortex est commun  tous les mammifres. Ou plutt le "no-cortex", c'est ce  quoi tu penses pour les tres humains je prsume.
Nous avons en tant que sapiens sapiens un cortex (no) en proportion beaucoup plus dvelopp que le reste des mammifres.

je crois que le cortex sous ses formes primitives (archo) est prsent chez tous les pineuriens, tout du moins  partir des poissons, on doit avoir des tissus crbraux que l'on qualifie de cortex.

Le langage n'est pas forcment un concept vocalis. En tant qu'informaticiens, nous savons que 2 tats permettent de constituer une infinit de reprsentations. 
On peut donc imaginer foultitude de mdia pouvant constituer des langages, chimiques, gestuels, sonores.

Concernant les langages, on peut regarder du cot des oiseaux, pour comprendre qu'on peut trouver des formes similaires chez dautres espces qui ne sont pas des mammifres. Les oiseaux n'ont pas de no-cortex. Sur les branches de l'volution, ils ont dvelopp un cerveau lisse et de meilleurs noyaux centraux.

Pour ce qui est de l'intelligence, des stratgies, de choses comme a (planification, projection, manipulation de reprsentation) le poulpe qui est un invertbr avec un cerveau totalement diffrent de nos branches anctres mme lointaines est un sujet d'tude intressant. Beaucoup le considrent comme intelligent.

----------


## r0d

> Tu peux dvelopper, l ? Parce que je ne vois pas ce qui empche cet excellent bouquin de faire autorit aujourd'hui encore ?


Le dbat sur les diffrences entre l'tre humain et les autres animaux est un dbat trs technique, et certaines des sciences qui interviennent dans ce dbat voluent trs rapidement. A titre de comparaison, un livre de c++ crit en 98 ne peut pas faire autorit aujourd'hui car le langage et les techniques on trop volu. Mme la bjible (le livre fondateur crit par le crateur du langage) n'est plus vraiment d'actualit; a reste une rfrence  connaitre, mais a ne fait plus autorit (on ne s'en sert plus pour trancher les discussions techniques).




> De toutes les manires, je pense que de part cette supriorit, que nous revendiquons, je pense que nous avons un devoir et des responsabilits envers le reste des espces vivant sur notre boulette minrale...


Dans le cadre d'une discussion scientifique, c'est une erreur de parler de supriorit; a n'a juste pas de sens.
En revanche, parler de diffrences et de classification a a du sens. Et c'est le sens de mes doutes. Car on peut tourner le problme dans tous les sens, il est difficile, pour moi en tout cas, de ne pas constater qu'il existe certaines diffrences fondamentales.

Le dernier papier que j'avais lu  ce sujet expliquait qu'aujourd'hui le consensus scientifique tait qu'il n'y a pas de diffrence "brute", que c'est juste une question d'chelle. Par exemple, on trouve certaines formes d'organisation politique chez certains singes. Il existe galement des lmuriens qui pratiquent une sorte de crmonie qui pourrait s'apparenter  une forme de culte lors de la mort d'un membre de leur groupe. A une poque on disait que ce qui diffrencie l'homme et l'animal tait le jeu, puis on s'est bien rendu compte que de nombreuses espces jouent galement. A chaque fois qu'un critre est propos pour tablir une classification, on trouve toujours une ou plusieurs espces qui font exception  la rgle et qui empche la gnralisation.

Donc je n'en sais rien finalement, et je n'ai pas d'avis tranch, mais j'ai tout de mme du mal  mettre dans le mme panier l'Homme et le reste du rgne animal. Aprs oui, comme dit souviron, si on se place dans une chelle d'astrophysicien, ces diffrences sont ngligeables. Mais l il me semblait que nous tions dans une discussion plutt oriente "biologie".

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le dbat sur les diffrences entre l'tre humain et les autres animaux est un dbat trs technique, et certaines des sciences qui interviennent dans ce dbat voluent trs rapidement.


Tu as sans doute raison, mais il ne faut pas jeter le bb avec l'eau du bain. Certes les critres de diffrenciation volue, mais  mon avis ce ne sont que discussion philosophique. Si on se place au niveau biologique, on se rend compte que l'homme est un animal comme un autre. 
La diffrenciation ne se fait, au final, par les hommes, pour les hommes et pour essayer, comme je le disais, de nous croire suprieur au reste du monde du vivant.




> Dans le cadre d'une discussion scientifique, c'est une erreur de parler de supriorit; a n'a juste pas de sens.


Oui, entirement d'accord, mais a flatte l'go de certains ...  ::mouarf:: 




> En revanche, parler de diffrences et de classification a a du sens. Et c'est le sens de mes doutes. Car on peut tourner le problme dans tous les sens, il est difficile, pour moi en tout cas, de ne pas constater qu'il existe certaines diffrences fondamentales.


Oui, c'est vident. Comme il existe une diffrence entre un lphant et une grenouille. Pourtant, ce sont tous les deux des animaux, non ? 




> Le dernier papier que j'avais lu  ce sujet expliquait qu'aujourd'hui le consensus scientifique tait qu'il n'y a pas de diffrence "brute", que c'est juste une question d'chelle. Par exemple, on trouve certaines formes d'organisation politique chez certains singes. Il existe galement des lmuriens qui pratiquent une sorte de crmonie qui pourrait s'apparenter  une forme de culte lors de la mort d'un membre de leur groupe. A une poque on disait que ce qui diffrencie l'homme et l'animal tait le jeu, puis on s'est bien rendu compte que de nombreuses espces jouent galement. A chaque fois qu'un critre est propos pour tablir une classification, on trouve toujours une ou plusieurs espces qui font exception  la rgle et qui empche la gnralisation.


Mais, l, on est encore dans le dbat philosophique, et non dans le dbat biologique. Biologiquement, ce qui diffrencie l'homme des autres animaux, c'est pas grand-chose. J'en veux pour preuve les tests pharmaceutiques pratiqus sur les animaux "pour leur ressemblance avec l'homme" !




> Donc je n'en sais rien finalement, et je n'ai pas d'avis tranch, mais j'ai tout de mme du mal  mettre dans le mme panier l'Homme et le reste du rgne animal.


C'est l que je ne te comprends pas. En quoi l'homme est diffrent des autres animaux ? En rien. Il a juste su s'adapter  son environnement, puis utiliser ses facults physiques et mentales pour adapter son environnement  ses besoins. Le reste n'est que de la philo...




> Aprs oui, comme dit souviron, si on se place dans une chelle d'astrophysicien, ces diffrences sont ngligeables. Mais l il me semblait que nous tions dans une discussion plutt oriente "biologie".


Oui, et biologiquement, y a pas beaucoup de diffrences entre un chimpanz et un homme. Un truc assez marquant, c'est d'tudier les ftus  diffrents stade de dveloppement, jusqu' un certain stade, c'est quasiment impossible de faire la diffrence. Mon prof de physio animal, en fac, nous disait qu'on pouvait considrer que les ftus refont toute l'volution des espces pour arriver  celle en cours. Le ftus humain,  un stade, ressemble  un poisson, puis un batracien, puis un oiseau et enfin  un primate. C'est pour cela que j'ai du mal, biologiquement,  diffrencier l'homme du reste du monde animal.

----------


## fredoche

> Mon prof de physio animal, en fac, nous disait qu'on pouvait considrer que les ftus refont toute l'volution des espces pour arriver  celle en cours.


l'ontognse reproduit la phylognse 
c'est une thorie discute depuis l'poque de darwin, crationnisme ou non ?
qu'as tu donc tudi ? biologie ?

Je ne sais pas comment cela se positionne dans la comprhension biologique des choses, mais l'humain reste immature (et prpubre) trs longtemps par rapport  son esprance de vie, c'est un caractre assez unique dans le monde animal, et c'est une diffrence qui s'explique biologiquement, en lien avec le point suivant

La diffrence c'est 80% du cerveau en neurones pyramidaux, surproportion du nocortex, a aussi c'est unique dans le rgne animal. Ce n'est pas de la philosophie. C'est une volution de notre espce.

----------


## r0d

> Mais, l, on est encore dans le dbat philosophique, et non dans le dbat biologique. Biologiquement, ce qui diffrencie l'homme des autres animaux, c'est pas grand-chose. J'en veux pour preuve les tests pharmaceutiques pratiqus sur les animaux "pour leur ressemblance avec l'homme" !


Ce ne sont pas des arguments philosophiques, au contraire il sont bassement terre  terre. Je me positionne, en quelques sortes, dans l'esprit cartsien qui considrait que l'animal tait une machine, car, si l'on ne se fie qu'aux observations basiques, on pourrait croire que l'animal tient plus du robot que de l'tre "anim" (au sens latin: qui possde une me). Il s'agit de classification. Je constate que l'Homme a construit des villes, des machines, a produit des concepts, est all sur la lune, produit des choses aussi varies que de l'art, de la culture, de la science, des langages (et pas qu'un seul), des modes (qui voluent, la question de la mode est une question passionnante d'ailleurs), de l'thique, de la morale, des systmes, ainsi de suite. Il n'est pas question de philosophie, juste de comparaison. J'ai une intuition, issue d'observations, qu'il y a quelque chose de fondamentalement diffrent entre l'Homme et le reste des animaux, et j'essaie de trouver des diffrences concrtes, c'est une dmarche scientifique. Le problme c'est que je n'ai pas encore trouv une telle diffrence. J'ai lu une fois une hypothse intressante, mais difficile  argumenter: l'homme est le seul animal qui produit de la diffrence. Peut-tre une piste? Un autre problme de la dmarche, c'est qu'on ne peut pas montrer qu'il n'y a pas de diffrence, puisqu'on ne peut pas tout savoir, donc on peut toujours supposer qu'un jour on trouvera une diffrence. C'est un problme qu'on retrouve avec la religion, et l on retombe sur le fil d' ct.




> C'est l que je ne te comprends pas. En quoi l'homme est diffrent des autres animaux ? En rien. Il a juste su s'adapter  son environnement, puis utiliser ses facults physiques et mentales pour adapter son environnement  ses besoins.


Je pourrai citer mille diffrences, il suffit d'observer. Je me pose par exemple de grandes questions concernant l'empathie chez les animaux. Et rien qu' propos de ce que tu cites, l'adaptation, l'Homme a une faon bien particulire de s'adapter, puisqu'il a plutt tendance  adapter son environnement  lui, plutt que l'inverse. Encore une fois, il n'est pas le seul  faire a, mais il y a tellement de diffrences qu'au total j'ai le sentiment qu'il y a quelque part, une vraie diffrence initiale. Mme si l'on s'arrte  l'aspect purement biologique, l'tre humain est dj une curiosit: bipde  station verticale, omnivore, dpourvu d'arme naturelle mais prdateur. Son dveloppement est galement trs particulier: pendant des mois il ne peut mme pas se dplacer. Il est totalement dpendant pendant des annes. En revanche il est capable de comprendre une grammaire en peu de temps et  partir d'informations fragmentaires.

----------


## r0d

@fredoche: un grand merci! Tu apporte de l'eau  mon moulin ainsi que de nouveaux sentiers  explorer, dont j'ignore tout.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> l'ontognse reproduit la phylognse 
> c'est une thorie discute depuis l'poque de darwin, crationnisme ou non ?


Tout est discutable, et en fin de compte, il reste les faits. Et le fait est que les stades d'volution des ftus des vertbrs montrent des premiers stades identiques.




> qu'as tu donc tudi ? biologie ?


biologie animale (puis vgtale)




> Je ne sais pas comment cela se positionne dans la comprhension biologique des choses, mais l'humain reste immature (et prpubre) trs longtemps par rapport  son esprance de vie, c'est un caractre assez unique dans le monde animal, et c'est une diffrence qui s'explique biologiquement, en lien avec le point suivant
> 
> La diffrence c'est 80% du cerveau en neurones pyramidaux, surproportion du nocortex, a aussi c'est unique dans le rgne animal. Ce n'est pas de la philosophie. C'est une volution de notre espce.


Voil, tu le dis toi-mme. C'est une volution de notre espce. Les espces se diffrencient les unes des autres par des dtails par rapport aux autres. Ces dtails sont plus ou moins important selon la place dans le tableau de classification animale. Mais, au final, a reste un animal !

Il faut aussi penser que le rfrentiel est fait par l'homme.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce ne sont pas des arguments philosophiques, au contraire il sont bassement terre  terre. Je me positionne, en quelques sortes, dans l'esprit cartsien qui considrait que l'animal tait une machine, car, si l'on ne se fie qu'aux observations basiques, on pourrait croire que l'animal tient plus du robot que de l'tre "anim" (au sens latin: qui possde une me). Il s'agit de classification.


Dj le concept d'me est purement philosophique, et on n'a jamais prouv son existence, non ? Et la classification, dont tu parles est faire par et pour l'homme.





> Je constate que l'Homme a construit des villes, des machines, ...
>  J'ai une intuition, issue d'observations, qu'il y a quelque chose de fondamentalement diffrent entre l'Homme et le reste des animaux, et j'essaie de trouver des diffrences concrtes, c'est une dmarche scientifique


Je comprends ton point de vue. Il y a des diffrences, mais pas plus qu'entre un lion et une fourmi. En fait, le lion ne voit pas la fourmi et cette dernire n'a peut-tre pas conscience de l'existence du lion. Je raccourci ma pense, bien sr. Ce que je veux dire, c'est que les diffrences il y en a forcment, puisqu'il y a des formes de vie diffrentes. Aujourd'hui on a trois groupes: le minral, le vgtal et l'animal. Ma question est est-ce que l'homme est dans un de ces groupes, ou doit-on crer un autre groupe ? Vous comprendrez que pour moi, l'homme est clairement dans le groupe des animaux et donc apparent  ces derniers. Ensuite qu'il soit diffrent, c'est une vidence, mais ces diffrentes font de lui une espce  part, mais pas un groupe diffrent.
Faire une diffrence entre les l'homme et le reste du rgne animal, c'est rfut la notion d'volution, ou alors la pousser plus loin et dire que l'homme est un niveau d'volution supplmentaire, et on cre un rgne humain. Mais, l, je n'ai pas les lments pour me positionner.




> Mme si l'on s'arrte  l'aspect purement biologique, l'tre humain est dj une curiosit: bipde  station verticale, omnivore, dpourvu d'arme naturelle mais prdateur. Son dveloppement est galement trs particulier: pendant des mois il ne peut mme pas se dplacer. Il est totalement dpendant pendant des annes. En revanche il est capable de comprendre une grammaire en peu de temps et  partir d'informations fragmentaires.


Plein d'animaux sont des curiosits, et me fascinent bien plus que l'homme. Mais, ce n'est pas le propos. La station verticale est venue avec le temps, et est une adaptation  son mode de vie. 
Son dveloppement aurait justement tendance  donner raison  Souviron quand il dit que l'homme serait une erreur de l'volution.

----------


## r0d

> Dj le concept d'me est purement philosophique, et on n'a jamais prouv son existence, non ? Et la classification, dont tu parles est faire par et pour l'homme.


Nan mais je parlais de l'me juste pour illustrer mon propos, pour expliquer que mon approche est au contraire plutt nave.




> Faire une diffrence entre les l'homme et le reste du rgne animal, c'est rfut la notion d'volution, ou alors la pousser plus loin et dire que l'homme est un niveau d'volution supplmentaire, et on cre un rgne humain.


Je ne pense pas que ce soit ni l'un ni l'autre. Je suis mme prt  souscrire  l'hypothse d'un anctre commun, si on me fait une dmonstration convaincante. Cela n'empche pas que d'une faon ou d'une autre, on n'est pas/plus sur la mme branche. Mais c'est un dbat sans fin. On peut ajouter les tres unicellulaires dans le dbat si tu veux, et alors c'est reparti pour un tour. D'autant plus que nous avons, en nous, des portions d'ADN commun avec les virus. Nous avons quelque chose comme 99% de gnes en commun avec les bonobos je crois. Mais a ne veut pas dire grand chose, car nous avons galement un truc style 60% de gnes en commun avec la souris ( vrifier). Ce qui change c'est que, si mes souvenirs sont bons, peu de gnes sont en fait interprts, et ils sont interprts diffremment. Mais bon, l je m'aventure dans un champs que je ne connais pas du tout, alors je dis peut-tre des btises.




> Son dveloppement aurait justement tendance  donner raison  Souviron quand il dit que l'homme serait une erreur de l'volution.


Que voulez-vous dire par une "erreur" de l'volution?

----------


## fredoche

Je ne mets pas en cause ces thories Jon ::D:  

Quand on parle de supriorit de l'homme, a me fait penser aux religions, aux crationnistes et ce qui a remis en cause leur dogme.

Effectivement le dveloppement de l'embryon est fascinant.

A noter qu'entre animal et vgtal, la diffrence pourrait tre considr tnue, ils font partie des eucaryotes fondamentalement

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Nan mais je parlais de l'me juste pour illustrer mon propos, pour expliquer que mon approche est au contraire plutt nave.


OK, excuses-moi, je me suis un peu emport  ::?: 




> Je ne pense pas que ce soit ni l'un ni l'autre. Je suis mme prt  souscrire  l'hypothse d'un anctre commun, si on me fait une dmonstration convaincante.


Une unit monocellulaire, a te va comme anctre commun ?  :8-): 
Plus srieusement, on a une ide de comment la vie est apparue sur terre et depuis, elle n'a cess d'voluer. Je fais partie de ceux qui pense que l'Homme n'est qu'une tape de cette volution, plus particulirement la dernire en date. Mais, la nature a fait des erreurs, et dans l'volution, il y a des espces qui sont "tranges", mal foutues, qu'on se demande comment elles peuvent vivre. Eh ben, je classe l'homme avec ceux-l.





> ...Ce qui change c'est que, si mes souvenirs sont bons, peu de gnes sont en fait interprts, et ils sont interprts diffremment. Mais bon, l je m'aventure dans un champs que je ne connais pas du tout, alors je dis peut-tre des btises.


En fait, le problme, c'est qu'on ne sait pas ... EPICETOU !  ::mrgreen:: 
Y avait une exprience sur les cellules d'un uf de poule passionnante. Pour faire simple on prlevait, dans l'uf non diffrenci,  un certain stade du dveloppement, une cellule dont on savait qu'elle serait dans le muscle de l'aile (je vous passe le comment on savait, mais on savait  ::D: ), on prlevait galement une cellule du muscle de la patte. Ces deux muscles sont totalement diffrents. On interchangeait ces 2 cellules et on attendait le dveloppement. Et l, contre toute attente (ou pas, selon) on obtenait un poussin normal, sans malformation des pattes ou des ailes. Donc, les cellules avaient changer de voie. Pourquoi ? Comment ? Mystre ( l'poque, mais j'ai pas entendu dire qu'on avait beaucoup avanc dans le domaine).




> Que voulez-vous dire par une "erreur" de l'volution?


Un peu comme ces animaux bizarres qui semblent tre une erreur de la nature (l'ornithorynque par exemple). Bref, que l'homme issu d'un bug gntique.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne mets pas en cause ces thories Jon 
> 
> Quand on parle de supriorit de l'homme, a me fait penser aux religions, aux crationnistes et ce qui a remis en cause leur dogme.
> 
> Effectivement le dveloppement de l'embryon est fascinant.
> 
> A noter qu'entre animal et vgtal, la diffrence pourrait tre considr tnue, ils font partie des eucaryotes fondamentalement


Pas de problme.
Et oui, entre les animaux et les vgtaux y a pas non plus une grande diffrence. Mais, comme a a dj t dit, on vient tous de tenessee, heu non, de paramcie...  ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

> Faire une diffrence entre les l'homme et le reste du rgne animal, c'est rfut la notion d'volution, ou alors la pousser plus loin et dire que l'homme est un niveau d'volution supplmentaire, et on cre un rgne humain. Mais, l, je n'ai pas les lments pour me positionner.
> .....
> Plein d'animaux sont des curiosits, et me fascinent bien plus que l'homme. Mais, ce n'est pas le propos. La station verticale est venue avec le temps, et est une adaptation  son mode de vie. 
> Son dveloppement aurait justement tendance  donner raison  Souviron quand il dit que l'homme serait une erreur de l'volution.


C'est surtout que a ne serait pas la premire fois... Un assez grand nombre d'espces plus ou moins bizarroides sont apparues et ont disparues.... Souvent par non-adaptation...(_ou par non-adaptation aux cataclysmes, comme les dinosaures_)

C'tait d'ailleurs le fond de la pense et des dmonstrations des palontologues dans les annes 80,  la suite de la dmonstration  la fin des annes 70 de l'explosion de la comte machinchose qui a provoqu la mort des dinosaures..

Si vous lisez Steven Jay Gould (_un de mes auteurs prfrs_), on y dcouvre que les biologistes et palontologues ont,  l suite de cette dmonstration, et comme cette priode correspondait  la disparition de nombreuses (trs nombreuses) espces (_2/3 des espces terrestres et 1/3 des espces marines_), essay de prouver ou infirmer la thorie de Darwin et de l'volution.

En modifiant drastiquement les conditions de vie et le milieu d'un chantillon d'espces couvrant le spectre des moins volues vers les plus volues, s l'on suit Darwin et la thorie, toutes les espces devraient se complexifier pour s'adapter.

Or les rsultats des expriences montrent qu'environ 40% des individus d'une espce se complexifient, 40% se simplifient, et 20% crvent.

Ce qui a sous-tendu la modification de la thorie : Darwin est vrai entre 2 catastrophes.  PAr contre, lors d'une catastrophe, des espces disparaissent (_celles qui ne sont pas adaptes  survivre aux consquences, comme les dinosauares qui ne pouvaient plus se nourrir_), d'autes se complexifient, d'autres se simplifient.

Tout ceci pour en revenir  l'homme : on pense (l'homme pense) qu'il est la machine la plus complexe, et par consquent la plus volue, suivant Darwin. Or le rsultat de ces expriences montre qu'on ne peut pas lier complexit et stade d'volution, sur le trs long terme (_au del d'une catastrophe_).


Bon....

Mais comme on disait plus haut (_et en un sens a me fait un peu sourire amicalement que ce soit r0d qui se pose ce genre de questions _ ) cette question de la distinction est exactement au centre de l'architecture des religions...  ::mrgreen::  

Et est une queston fondamentalement philosophique...

"L'homme est un roseau pensant"..

C'est bien de rflchir, _r0d_, a remet un peu les ides en place, ou tout au moins a branle un peu les certitudes sur l'ineptie de certaines penses  :;):

----------


## Aniki

Ca fait longtemps que je n'ai pas donn de nouvelles des LENR.

On va commencer par le tout dernier volume du "Jounal of condensed matter nuclear science".
Comme d'hab, c'est trop pointu pour moi pour que je comprenne tout, mais les physiciens en herbe devraient se rgaler !

Entre autres, il y a un article  propos de la publication et du _peer reviewing_. Trs intressant (notemment _Nature_ qui refuse une publication sur les LENR parce que "_This subject area is of no interest to our readers._" alors que plusieurs articles concluant que les LENR ne marchent pas ont dj t publis...).

 voir aussi, un article de Peter L. Hagelstein du MIT qui met la thorie Widom-Larsen  l'preuve.




Sinon, il existe un livre disponible gratuitement en tlchargement de Norman D. Cook.
D'aprs Rossi, en lisant ce livre, on doit pouvoir comprendre pourquoi il n'y a pas besoin de nouvelles lois de la physique pour que l'E-Cat puisse marcher en accord avec les lois actuelles.
Maintenant, mme sans tre fan des LENRs, ce livre devrait tre intressant.
(mais comme je suis mal plac pour juger, j'utilise le conditionel  :;): )



Edit:
Je ne rsiste pas  l'envie de vous faire partager cet article.
Ca parle d'un cour spcial du mme Hagelstein dont il est question un peu plus haut. C'est un cour sur la fusion froide qui aura lieu au MIT, mais pas ce dernier ne supporte pas directement ce cour. On devrait avoir accs au contenu par internet, comme les annes prcdantes.  :;): 
C'est un cour  la seule initiative du prof dans le cadre des IAP (Independent Activities Period).  ::ccool:: 
(Et en cliquant un peu partout dans les liens prsents, on tombe sur d'autres trucs trs intressants comme le _NANOR_)



Bon, a devrait suffire pour aujourd'hui. Y a pas mal  lire !  ::P: 
(N'hsitez pas  en rclamer plus si vous tes intress. J'y vais mollo, parce que j'ai l'impression que a n'intresse pas grand monde)

----------


## Aniki

Voici un article qui, je pense, vaut la peine d'tre partag.

C'est une thorie selon laquelle toutes les particules ne seraient pas de forme sphrique, comme la mcanique quantique le suppose. En effet, selon cette hypothse, certaines particules seraient de forme torique.
Cette hypothse prtend pouvoir rpondre  certaines questions auxquelles la QM ne rpond pas et surtout, elle expliquerait aussi pourquoi les LENR n'ont pas besoin de millions de degrs pour pouvoir outrepasser la barrire de Coulomb.

(Enfin, d'aprs ce que j'ai pu en comprendre  ::aie:: )

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est une thorie selon laquelle toutes les particules ne seraient pas de forme sphrique, comme la mcanique quantique le suppose.


Peux tu sourcer cette affirmation ? C'est la premire fois que je lis que la MQ suppose une "forme" aux particules.

----------


## Aniki

Ben, c'est dans l'article...
Ce n'est pas de moi. J'ai juste fait un trs gros rsum du contenu de l'article.
Je ne me permettrais jamais de faire ce genre de supputation, vu mon niveau en physique.  :;):

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Quelqu'un  essay de passer les limandes du japon qu'on trouve dans les Hyper march au compteur Geyser ? Dj si les japonais en ont pas voulu et essayent de nous les refourguer  nous les gogos moi je me dit qu'il y  aiguille sous roche.

----------


## Scriuiw

> Quelqu'un  essay de passer les limandes du japon qu'on trouve dans les Hyper march *au compteur Geyser* ?


Ca coule de source  ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

> il y  aiguille sous roche.


Pour rester dans le sujet, c'est "anguille" et pas "aiguille"  ::D:

----------


## LooserBoy

> Pour rester dans le sujet, c'est "anguille" et pas "aiguille"


Ou baleine sous gravillon, tout dpend de l'ampleur de la chose et son, plus ou moins importante, vidence.  ::aie::

----------


## Aniki

Petit post pour signaler que la NASA a programm un sminaire  propos d'un projet d'avion fonctionnant avec les LENR.
Ce sera dans le cadre des _2014 Seedling Seminar_. Je n'ai pas tout compris, mais il est question de _virtual technical seminar_.
Dans la description du projet, il n'est plus question de _"exotic energetic possibilities"_ comme ce fut le cas dans un prcdent rapport (rappel).



Sinon, Blacklight Power a rcemment annonc qu'ils feraient une dmonstration de leur racteur le 28 Janvier prochain.
Je ne me perdrais pas dans des explications floues, je me contenterai de vous donner une seule phrase de leur annonce :



> BlackLight has produced millions of watts of power in a volume that is one ten thousandths of a liter corresponding to a power density of over an astonishing 10 billion watts per liter.


C'est un peu la surenchre en ce moment...  ::aie:: 
En tout cas, je ne connaissais absolument pas cette bote auparavant (et pourtant j'ai cherch beaucoup sur le sujet...). Il semblerait qu'ils aient fait parler d'eux en 2008, mais a a du se calmer aprs a.
Sinon, ils ont aussi dposer une demande de brevet. Je n'ai pas encore lu les 324 pages.  ::aie:: 

Ah, j'ai failli oubli de dire qu'il n'est ici pas fait mention de LENRs.
Du peu de ce que j'ai lu, il n'a t fait mention que de chimie (ce qui fait beaucoup d'nergie en jeu pour de la chimie...).

----------


## souviron34

> (ce qui fait beaucoup d'nergie en jeu pour de la chimie...).


a dpend par exemple si on considre que la fission de l'uranium (ou ,  l'inverse, la fusion) est de la chimie ou de la physique  :;): 

(_dans la fusion, on passe de l'hydrogne  l'hlium, puis au carbone, puis au fer.. Tous ces lments se retrouvent dans la table priodique.... De mme que certaines ractions (sodium dans l'eau par exemple) font partie de la chimie.. mais qu'on peut les expliquer par les diffrences d'nergie et la gomtrie des orbitales, ce qui peut en faire une partie de la physique, comme les ractions avec catalyseurs_)

Les formations spcialises donnent d'ailleurs en gnral des diplmes de Chimie-Physique  :;):

----------


## Aniki

> a dpend par exemple si on considre que la fission de l'uranium (ou ,  l'inverse, la fusion) est de la chimie ou de la physique 
> (...)


Oui, effectivement.

Je ne suis pas physicien ou chimiste (loin de l), mais il me semble que tout ce qui touche  l'atome (donc fusion et fission) est rang du ct de la physique.
En tout cas, dans tout ce que j'ai lu de littrature touchant  ce domaine (c'est loin d'tre beaucoup et ne constitue donc pas une preuve  :;): ), les excs d'nergie dus  des ractions chimiques taient de plusieurs ordres de grandeur infrieurs.
Ce qui explique ma suprise quand je lis "10 miliards de watts par litre"...
Maintenant, comme je l'ai dit, je n'ai pas eu le temps de me pencher beaucoup sur les dires de cette bote.
J'imagine qu'ils ne veulent pas en dire beaucoup sur le process pour viter de faire trop de vagues (bien qu'en affirmant pouvoir gnrer tant d'nergie avec si peu de combustible gnre forcment des vagues...).


Edit :
D'ailleurs, je vais en profiter pour poser des questions de newbie.  ::P: 
Est-ce qu'on sait d'o vient l'nergie de la fusion et de la fission ?
Si la fission permet de rcuprer normment d'nergie et la fusion encore plus, alors il devrait tre thoriquement possible de fissionner un atome puis de fusionner le rsultat, en produisant  chaque fois un excdent d'nergie.
Ce qui nous donnerait un gnrateur d'nergie perptuel. Ce qui n'est absolument pas logique, donc je me dis que ma thorie est fausse quelque part.

Peut-tre que l'opration inverse d'une fission/fusion d'un atome particulier demande autant d'nergie que l'opration initiale ?
Exemple :
1. Fission d'uranium : demande X watts => produit Y watts  (Y > X)
2. Fusion du resultat de 1. : demande Y watt => produit X watts

----------


## souviron34

> Est-ce qu'on sait d'o vient l'nergie de la fusion et de la fission ?


Celle de la fission provient initialement du bombardement d'un noyou lourd (stable) par - en gnral - des neutrons.. On fait donc intervenir une force extrieure... Les particules extrieures (ici neutrons) vont casser le noyau, et (heureusement pour la production) en transformer un certain nombre en lments radioactifs, instables, qui eux-mme vont mettre des neutrons, qui vont ainsi continuer les ractions.. C'est pour a qu'on appelle a "ractions en chaine"...  La destruction des noyaux met des neutrons et des radiiations, qui sont de l'nergie.

La fusion est totalement diffrente, et c'est l que rside le problme de la reproduire..  A une certaine pression et temprature, des lments stables se dtruisent, en sparant d'une part noyaux et lectrons, puis en cassant les liaisons trs fortes unissant les protons et les neutrons au sein des noyaux. Comme ces protons et neutrons orbitent (_ils tournent  trs grande vitesse sur une "boule"_) l'clatement des liaisons gnre des protons et des neutrons isols, et un grand vide au milieu. La diffrence de pression fait que les protons et neutrons sont pousss vers le centre, pour remplir cet espace vide.. A une certaine concentration on assiste alors  une recombinaison, qui cre de nouvelles liaisons, mais avec plus d'lements entre elles : on passe de l'Hygrogne  l'Hlium (_en regroupant 4 atomes d'hydrogne_), puis de l'Hlium au Carbone (_en regroupant 3 atomes d'hlium_), et enfin au Fer (_en regroupant 2 atomes de carbone_). Chaque stade cre du vide " l'intrieur"....

Mais a s'arrte au fer : c'est l'lment le plus stable et, quelle que soit la temprature et la pression, il ne se re-cassera pas...normalement  ::):   (_la fin de vie d'toiles approximativement de la taille du Soleil sera une boule de fer, qui refroidira peu  peu : les naines brunes.._).


Maintenant, ce qui est compliqu est que :  




> Peut-tre que l'opration inverse d'une fission/fusion d'un atome particulier demande autant d'nergie que l'opration initiale ?
> Exemple :
> 1. Fission d'uranium : demande X watts => produit Y watts  (Y > X)
> 2. Fusion du resultat de 1. : demande Y watt => produit X watts


Eh non, malheureusement il faut beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup plus d'nergie pour fusionner que pour fissurer..   ::roll:: 


Parce que pour fissurer on gnre des lements instables, alors que la fusion ne se fait qu'avec des lments stables... (_donc  trs haute stabilit de liaisons_)

En gros, la fusion qu'on observe est ce qui se passe dans le Soleil : au dpart, une masse gigantesque de gaz (hydogne) s'est isole de la "soupe" initiale, comme un morceau de coton hydrophile dans un paquet.. Cette masse, par gravit, a tendance  s'effondrer sur elle-mme (se concentrer). Au vu de la masse en jeu, comme c'est du gaz, plus elle se concentre plus la pression monte vers le centre, et donc plus la temprature augmente.. A un certain moment, la temprature est telle que l'hydrogne se casse.. On a donc des protons "libres", avec plein de vide.. Mais comme la masse autour est gigantesque, la gravit s'exerce, et profite de ce vide pour l'occuper et se concentrer encore plus. Ce qui fait monter la temprature... Etc etc etc..

Cependant, toutes ces ractions provoquent des rayonnements, qui tendent  contrarier la gravit : le rayonnement veut sortir, et donc pousse le gaz vers l'extrieur..

Mais, quand le coeur arrive au fer, il ne peut plus rien se passer... (_ce qui est le point extrmement intressant pour faire une centrale : c'est sr_). Donc la couche au dessus se met  se transformer, et ainsi de suite. Les ractions se dplacent vers le bord du nuage de gaz.. (_en fin de vie, a ira trs vite, parce que les raidiations pourront facilement s'chapper, poussant le gaz vers l'extrieur, et donc les ractions essaieront de suivre, et l'toile explosera (gantes rouges)_).

Alors ceci n'est qu'une approximation, et n'est valable que pour des "petites" toiles... (de 0.7  10 fois le Soleil).

Si l'toile (le nuage initial) tait plus grosse (par exemple 100 Soleils), la gravit est telle que on arrive quand mme  casser les noyaux de fer...   Et l, au vu du vide cr, de la temprature, on ne connait pas de limites : on va faire d'abord une toile  neutrons, puis un pulsar, et enfin un trou noir...  


Mais les tempratures et pressions en jeu pour dmarrer les ractions sont bien plus importantes que dans la fission, et surtout, c'est que pour que a continue il faut les maintenir, et mme les accroitre.....  surtout si on veut passer aux autres stades.... Et c'est l qu'on a un sacr problme....  Faire pendant 0.1  1 seconde un plasma  plusieurs millions de degrs on sait faire.. Le faire tenir en un endroit pendant des minutes, des heures, des semaines ou des annes, on sait pas faire : tout ce que a touche de solide disparait instantanment, les forces et champs magntiques en jeu sont considrables, et oscillent  cause de ce brassage interne, et on ne sait pas les maintenir... Et le "vide" cr est beaucoup plus difficile  matriser et utiliser lorsqu'il est torique (_les tokamaks_) que lorsqu'il est sphrique (_une toile_).

Pour avoir donc une centrale  fusion qui produise de l'nergie, il faut trouver un moyen pour que les ractions s'entretiennent, et si possible passent aux stades suprieurs, jusqu'au fer... l'nergie proviendrait du bri des liaisons entre les protons et/ou neutrons de l'atome, qui, tant trs fortes, dgagent normment d'nergie lorsque brises..



Pour la fission c'est beaucoup plus simple : une fois qu'on a dmarr, a s'entretient tout seul.. Les neutrons produit servent  dclencher les ractions suivantes... On n'a donc "que"  bombarder au dpart...



 * : le mcanisme de formation des plantes (dont la Terre) est calqu sur celui du Soleil : la boule de "coton hydrophile" intiale est elle-mme inhomogne, et chaque assez grosse inhomognit se rtracte sur elle-mme par gravit.  Avec des masses comme celles de la Terre, on a dmarr les ractions de fusion, mais la masse n'tait pas suffisante ni pour contenir les rayonnements ni pour en faire une machine comme le Soleil.. Du coup la temprature extrieure est tombe, de mme que la pression intrieure.  a a provoqu la cristallisation d'atomes en molcules, puis en roches,  l'extrieur, pendant qu'en interne a a maintenu les ractions, mais sans la "course vers le bord"... On a donc au centre du magma en fusion, avec vers le coeur de ce centre toujours des ractions de fusion, mais sur une petite masse, ne provoquant donc pas de grand vide et de dformation importante de la gravit.  

Par contre, une plante comme Jupiter est tout juste sur la limite : elle n'a pas de sol solide, et elle met des radiations (_plus qu'elle n'en reoit_) . Mais elle n'est pas assez massive pour que toute son atmosphre se mette  brler...



** on peut noter que le mcanisme de formation des amas de galaxies ou des galaxies fonctionne de la mme manire : pour reprendre l'analogie, une fois le BigBang effectu, et la phase de pur rayonnement passe, de mme on a une immense "soupe" de matire mle  du rayonnement, qui sera le "paquet de coton hydrophile". Ce paquet est inhomogne. Chaque inhomognit assez grosse se contractera par gravtation, en donnant ce qui sera plus tard un amas de galaxies. Au sein de cette inhomognit, de plus petites seront l, et les plus grosses d'entre elles se contracteront , ce qui sera les futures galaxies.. Et, ainsi de suite, on crera les amas d'toiles, puis les toiles et leurs sytmes plantaires....  ::):

----------


## Aniki

> (...)


Merci Souviron pour cette excellente vulgarisation.  ::D:

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Celle de la fission provient initialement du bombardement d'un noyou lourd (stable) par - en gnral - des neutrons..


C'est quoi un "noyou lourd" ? C'est un noyau lourd qui est devenu voyou aprs le bombardement ?

----------


## sevyc64

Un noyau lourd est un noyau qui contient beaucoup de nuclon.

Plus le noyau est lourd  la base, plus il est facile  casser, a ncessite moins d'nergie initiale. Il peut mme exister des fissions spontanes sur des noyaux trs trs lourds (il y a trop de nuclons, l'nergie de liaison des nuclons est trop faible pour les maintenir stable)

----------


## souviron34

@Pierre-Louis : Un noyau lourd c'est par exemple l'uranium (poids 238), par oppos ux noyaux d'hydrogne, d'hlium, enfin tout ce qui est dans les premires lignes du tableau de Mendeleiev..

----------


## Bluedeep

> Celle de la fission provient initialement du bombardement d'un noyou lourd (stable) par - en gnral - des neutrons.. On fait donc intervenir une force extrieure... Les particules extrieures (ici neutrons) vont casser le noyau, et (heureusement pour la production) en transformer un certain nombre en lments radioactifs, instables, qui eux-mme vont mettre des neutrons, qui vont ainsi continuer les ractions.. C'est pour a qu'on appelle a "ractions en chaine"...  La destruction des noyaux met des neutrons et des radiiations, qui sont de l'nergie.


Tu peux dire les choses plus simplement : on rcupre une partie de l'energie potentielle de liaison du noyau; cette nergie est matrialise par la perte de masse lors de la raction de fission.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Un noyau lourd est un noyau qui contient beaucoup de nuclon.
> 
> Plus le noyau est lourd  la base, plus il est facile  casser, a ncessite moins d'nergie initiale. Il peut mme exister des fissions spontanes sur des noyaux trs trs lourds (il y a trop de nuclons, l'nergie de liaison des nuclons est trop faible pour les maintenir stable)


Plus prcisment, la limite est le Fer : les noyaux plus lgers que le Fer (quelle isotope prcisment .... je n'en sais rien) ncessitent un apport nrgtique pour casser le noyau, les noyaux plus lourds ont une fission qui dgage de l'nergie (quand elle est possible ....).
Pour la fusion, c'est l'inverse.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> @Pierre-Louis : Un noyau lourd c'est par exemple l'uranium (poids 238), par oppos ux noyaux d'hydrogne, d'hlium, enfin tout ce qui est dans les premires lignes du tableau de Mendeleiev..


Et toi c'est bon je suis all  l'cole, je  demandais la signification pas de noyaux mais de noyou  ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

> Tu peux dire les choses plus simplement : on rcupre une partie de l'energie potentielle de liaison du noyau; cette nergie est matrialise par la perte de masse lors de la raction de fission.


Si tu veux, pas de problme  ::): 





> Et toi c'est bon je suis all  l'cole, je  demandais la signification pas de noyaux mais de noyou


C'est pas la peine de le prendre sur ce ton... J'avais pas vu, et comme je tape vite et que j'ai des touches dures, des fois a se mlange...

Et comme t'avais pas mis de smiley, j'ai pas fait plus gaffe que a...

P'tain, z'tes bien susceptbles les mecs....

----------


## Aniki

> (...)
> P'tain, z'tes bien susceptbles les mecs....


Heu, il est tout seul je crois.
En tout cas, je suis bien d'accord avec toi, c'tait pas la peine de le prendre sur ce ton...
Les gens prennent de leur temps pour expliquer quelques chose et ils s'en prennent plein la gueule.  ::?: 

Du coup, je vous remercie une fois de plus pour vous faire oublier ce dsagrable personnage.  ::D:

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Je n'ai pas  mettre de "smiley" rien de ce que j'crit n'est srieux  ::mouarf:: 

Tu as pens  dposer "noyou" ? c'est plutt joli ?

----------


## Bluedeep

> Je ne pense pas que ce soit ni l'un ni l'autre. Je suis mme prt  souscrire  l'hypothse d'un anctre commun, si on me fait une dmonstration convaincante.


Je suis incapable de te faire la dmonstration mais LUCA est un prsuppos qui fait consensus. Les arguments ne manquent pas ; par exemple que la biogense puisse s'tre passe deux fois est une possibilit parfaitement acceptable mais imaginer que les deux fois elle donnerait le mme rsultat (des cellules  ADN) est quand mme plus qu'improbable. Or tous ce qui est vivant sur cette plante correspond  ce schma.

A moins que ce ne soit pas ce que tu voulais dire.

----------


## r0d

> Je suis incapable de te faire la dmonstration mais LUCA est un prsuppos qui fait consensus. Les arguments ne manquent pas ; par exemple que la biogense puisse s'tre passe deux fois est une possibilit parfaitement acceptable mais imaginer que les deux fois elle donnerait le mme rsultat (des cellules  ADN) est quand mme plus qu'improbable. Or tous ce qui est vivant sur cette plante correspond  ce schma.
> 
> A moins que ce ne soit pas ce que tu voulais dire.


Encore une fois, je me suis mal exprim. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que c'est un domaine auquel je ne connais pas grand chose, donc je ne me prononce pas (mes prises de positons sur ces sujets ne sont que de l'ordre de l'pistmologie), mais je suis prt  tre convaincu par quelqu'un qui me fait un dmonstration valable. Et j'utilisais l'exemple de LUCA car, si l'hypothse fait consensus, il n'y a pas consensus sur l'explication technique. Donc pas de dmonstration admise. Et donc c'tait une faon de dire que je suis suffisamment ouvert, ou influenable, pour que je puisse tre convaincu par une dmonstration qui n'est pas "officielle".

----------


## souviron34

Ce rebondissement de la conversation me fait du coup rebondir sur autre chose....  ::): 




> Que voulez-vous dire par une "erreur" de l'volution?


C'est trs simple.. Il n'y a que 2 hypothses seulement..



Soit, dans tout l'Univers, il n'y a qu'un seul "tre humain"... Alors 2 possibilirs s'offrent : 


soit on admet que nous avons t crs par une "entit suprieure", qu'on l'appelle Dieu ou autre chose . 
Soit nous sommes, comme les autres espces, le fruit de l'volution, et notre caractre unique traduit en fait une transition abrupte, et par consquent non viable  terme, donc une erreur de l'volution.
Soit, dans tout l'Univers, il existe d'autres "tres humains", c'est  dire dont les caractristiques fondamentales nous font cousins, et donc notre "schma" est simplement une partie normale de l'volution.

Ce qui se rsume  :

Ou bien il y a d'autres "humanoides", ou bien, si nous sommes seuls, soit nous avons t crs spcfiqiuement par une entit suprieure soit nous sommes une erreur.

----------


## sevyc64

> Ce rebondissement de la conversation me fait du coup rebondir sur autre chose.... 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est trs simple.. Il n'y a que 2 hypothses seulement..
> 
> 
> 
> Soit, dans tout l'Univers, il n'y a qu'un seul "tre humain"... Alors 2 possibilirs s'offrent : 
> ...


Ce n'est pas en terme d'humain qu'il faut rsonner mais en terme de vie.

Nous pouvons tre les seuls humains, simple volution "banale" de la vie, ce n'est pas gnant. 
Par contre, est-ce que la vie n'existe que sur Terre, ce en quoi cela serait une erreur, ou un artefact dans l'volution globale de l'univers, soit la vie est quelque chose de courant dans l'univers, et donc par consquent pas uniquement sur Terre. Et la vie sur d'autres plantes n'implique pas pour autant la prsence d'humains ou d'humanodes. Cela va dpendre des volutions locales.

----------


## souviron34

> Ce n'est pas en terme d'humain qu'il faut rsonner mais en terme de vie.
> 
> Nous pouvons tre les seuls humains, simple volution "banale" de la vie, ce n'est pas gnant. 
> Par contre, est-ce que la vie n'existe que sur Terre, ce en quoi cela serait une erreur, ou un artefact dans l'volution globale de l'univers, soit la vie est quelque chose de courant dans l'univers, et donc par consquent pas uniquement sur Terre. Et la vie sur d'autres plantes n'implique pas pour autant la prsence d'humains ou d'humanodes. Cela va dpendre des volutions locales.


Il y a les 2 aspects.

Mais la vie en tant que telle - non humanoide - n'a que relativement peu d'intrt (si j'ose dire) dans la rflexion, mais surtout dans l'attitude philosophique, il me semble..


Qu'il y ait des bactries ailleurs dans l'Univers ne pose pas, je crois, un problme de fond aux croyants...



La vie commence  peu prs aux bactries. On sait  peu prs (_avec les expriences sur les simulations de conditions de la Terre il y a 4 milliards d'annes_) que ces bactries apparaissent  peu prs naturellement avec les phnomnes climatiques dans ces conditions.

On a donc une question assez pratique : puisque de ce qu'on voit de l'Univers, la physique et la chimie ont l'air partout les mmes, existe-il un endroit o les conditions pourraient tre / avoir t / devenir identiques  celles de la Terre.  Cela sous-tend la recherche d'exo-plantes, car alors on pourrait tudier et/ou vrifier si il y a des formes de vie, aussi primitives soient elles.

Cela concerne donc la vie en gnral.


Maintenant, le point crucial pour nous autres humains qui rflchissont et philosophons, c'est la vie telle que nous la qualifions "d'intelligente"..  ::):   Que ce soit sur Terre (_o les croyants donnent une explication de l'"unicit"_), mais o mme des athes comme _r0d_ (ou moi) se posent la question, mais a fortiori dans le reste de l'Univers.

----------


## zaventem

> C'est trs simple.. Il n'y a que 2 hypothses seulement..


J'en vois au moins une 3eme:

On dcouvre une multitude d'autre formes de vie "volue" toutes diffrentes les unes des autres et on ne peut plus rien en conclure.

----------


## souviron34

> J'en vois au moins une 3eme:
> 
> On dcouvre une multitude d'autre formes de vie "volue" toutes diffrentes les unes des autres et on ne peut plus rien en conclure.


Qu'appelles-tu "volue" ?  ::P:

----------


## zaventem

Un truc o quand on tombera dessus, on se dira "Ah oui! Quand mme..."  ::aie:: 

A partir du moment o l'on imagine quelque chose de totalement diffrent de l'humain, je ne pense pas que l'on sache dfinir des critres non biais avant d'tre devant le fait.

----------


## souviron34

oui, mais le jugement "aussi ou plus voul que nous" est contenu..

Parce qu'on sait que les fourmis, les termites, les dauphins, les baleines, les loups, les bonobos, etc, forment des socits assez volues, avec des codes, des communications, des pratiques sociales, etc etc.. 


Mais on s'auto-juge plus volu..

Donc on ne serait tonns et esbaubis que si c'tait au moins gal....

----------


## Bluedeep

> Il y a les 2 aspects.
> 
> Mais la vie en tant que telle - non humanoide - n'a que relativement peu d'intrt (si j'ose dire) dans la rflexion, mais surtout dans l'attitude philosophique, il me semble..


Je ne comprends rien  cette phrase; que veux tu dire ????




> Qu'il y ait des bactries ailleurs dans l'Univers ne pose pas, je crois, un problme de fond aux croyants...


Aux "croyants" en quoi ???? c'est nbuleux.




> La vie commence  peu prs aux bactries.


Les Archae ne sont pas vivantes ?  :8O: 




> On sait  peu prs (_avec les expriences sur les simulations de conditions de la Terre il y a 4 milliards d'annes_) que ces bactries apparaissent  peu prs naturellement avec les phnomnes climatiques dans ces conditions.


Non  vrai dire on ne sait presque rien; d'autant que les conditions rgnantes sur terre  4Ga bp ne font pas consensus et les connaissances sur ce sujet voluent assez vite.




> On a donc une question assez pratique : puisque de ce qu'on voit de l'Univers, la physique et la chimie ont l'air partout les mmes, existe-il un endroit o les conditions pourraient tre / avoir t / devenir identiques  celles de la Terre.  Cela sous-tend la recherche d'exo-plantes, car alors on pourrait tudier et/ou vrifier si il y a des formes de vie, aussi primitives soient elles.


L, OK.




> Maintenant, le point crucial pour nous autres humains qui rflchissont et philosophons, c'est la vie telle que nous la qualifions "d'intelligente"..   Que ce soit sur Terre (_o les croyants donnent une explication de l'"unicit"_), mais o mme des athes comme _r0d_ (ou moi) se posent la question, mais a fortiori dans le reste de l'Univers.


Encore une fois, je ne sais pas de quels croyants tu parles.
Par ailleurs, on ne sait pas du tout si l'intelligence ne rsulte pas tout simplement d'une adaptation volutive pas forcment obligatoire.

----------


## souviron34

> Aux "croyants" en quoi ???? c'est nbuleux.
> ...
> Encore une fois, je ne sais pas de quels croyants tu parles.
> Par ailleurs, on ne sait pas du tout si l'intelligence ne rsulte pas tout simplement d'une adaptation volutive pas forcment obligatoire.


Ben on se considre diffrent des autres espces, par un facteur non quantitatif ou volutif (pour l'instant), mais qualitatif..

La seule vraie question de fond est : sommes-nous les seuls  tre comme a (qualtitatif) ou sommes-nous plusieurs (quantitatif)...

----------


## Bluedeep

> La seule vraie question de fond est : sommes-nous les seuls  tre comme a (qualtitatif) ou sommes-nous plusieurs (quantitatif)...


Question absolument indcidable en l'tat actuel de nos connaissances.

Mais par ailleurs cette distinction que tu essayes de faire entre le vivant humain et le pas humain ne repose sur aucun critre srieux et univoque et n'est absolument plus admise actuellement  ma connaissance.

----------


## souviron34

> Mais par ailleurs cette distinction que tu essayes de faire entre le vivant humain et le pas humain ne repose sur aucun critre srieux et univoque et n'est absolument plus admise actuellement  ma connaissance.


C'est pourtant ce qui fait la diffrence entre religions et athisme...


(_voir la position sur le fil politique des anti-IVG_)

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est pourtant ce qui fait la diffrence entre religions et athisme...


- Le contraire de l'athisme n'a jamais t le religieux mais ventuellement le disme.

- Par ailleurs, je ne suis pas spcialiste des religions mais a doit dpendre desquelles. 

- De plus, la question de la religion me semble totalement trangre  ce questionnement bien rel.




> ([I]voir la position sur le fil politique des anti-IVG


Je me fiche compltement de la  position des anti-IVG (j'ai autant de sympathie pour leur position que pour celle des opposants  la peine de mort, c'est  dire aucune).

----------


## Jon Shannow

Si nous (la Terre, la Vie, les Humains) une exprience de l'Univers, d'aprs vous, est-ce qu'on sera considr comme un succs  reproduire, ou au contraire  il vaut mieux laisser tomber ? 

Et puis... etait-on le seul "tube essai" ? et sinon, qu'on donn les autres ?

----------


## souviron34

> ...


Je suis bien d'accord avec toi sur les derniers points, mais cependant le point central de discussion de tout (_des Grecs  Pascal  Rousseau  Nietzche  .... BHL ou autres_) est sur "l'Homme est paticulier"..

Sur la vie potentielle ailleurs, qu'il y ait des fourmis ou des scarabes sur la plante Z3 de l'toile XY3000 de la galaxie Tartempion ne nous drange/questionne gure...

Que par contre sur cette plante il y ait une forme de vie qui soit suffisamment volue pour tre considre comme notre quivalente (_ou notre suprieure, ou notre infrieure immdiate_), et donc dtruire notre unicit, a a pose un problme...


@Jon : c'est justement ce  quoi on tentait de rpondre au dessus  :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi sur les derniers points, mais cependant le point central de discussion de tout (_des Grecs  Pascal  Rousseau  Nietzche  .... BHL ou autres_) est sur "l'Homme est paticulier"..


J'avais bien compris; mais pour les biologistes, dans leur majorit, non, l'homme n'a rien de particulier.

Il faut quand mme se souvenir qu'on descend de homo habilis, et que que le volume de la bote crnienne d'un h. habilis tait  peu prs celui d'un chimpanz actuel : environ 400 cm; et ce n'est rien d'autre que ce  quelque chose de trs proche d'un chimpanz (mais dpourvu de mains aux membres postrieurs) qui a commenc  cuire rgulirement ses aliments par le feu il y a  peu prs 2 Ma bp.

En substance, on a tir le "ticket" de l'volution intellectuelle comme, par exemple, les requins ont tir celui de l'electro-sensitivit. (je caricature un peu mais pas tant que cela).

On a de ce fait occup la niche de l'intelligence, mais c'est tout; une adaptation volutive et rien d'autre.

----------


## souviron34

> On a de ce fait occup la niche de l'*intelligence*, mais c'est tout; *une adaptation volutive et rien d'autre*.


Sur le deuxime point, c'est un point de vue et il y en a d'autres  :;): 

Sur le premier, qu'est-ce que "l'intelligence" ??

C'est justement l que se passe le tournant....

----------


## Bluedeep

> Sur le premier, qu'est-ce que "l'intelligence" ??.


Justement, je ne pense que ce soit si essentiel. 
La notre (ok, a ne la dfinit pas, c'est vrai) est simplement beaucoup plus performante que celle d'un chimpanz ou d'un dauphin, mais, sauf  me dmontrer irrfutablement le contraire, on arrivera pas  me faire avaler qu'elle a une spcificit propre autre que quantitative.

qu'est ce qui a favoris l'augmentation phnomnale de notre ncphale il y a 2 Ma ? je n'en sais rien (mme si  l'hypothse de Wrangham me semble crdible, comme tu peux t'en douter vu la datation que je donne en exemple supra).

----------


## r0d

> Justement, je ne pense que ce soit si essentiel. 
> La notre (ok, a ne la dfinit pas, c'est vrai) est simplement beaucoup plus performante que celle d'un chimpanz ou d'un dauphin, mais, sauf  me dmontrer irrfutablement le contraire, on arrivera pas  me faire avaler qu'elle a une spcificit propre autre que quantitative.


Dj physiquement, il y a des diffrences structurelles. L'espce humaine est la seule  avoir un no-cortex par exemple.
Aprs, c'est de la mtaphysique, donc bon...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Dj physiquement, il y a des diffrences structurelles. L'espce humaine est la seule  avoir un no-cortex par exemple.
> Aprs, c'est de la mtaphysique, donc bon...


 :8O: 
*Tous* les mamifres (et eux seuls) ont un neocortex et il est trs dvelopp chez tous les primates. Sa complexit est seulement plus importante chez h. sapiens.

----------


## r0d

> *Tous* les mamifres (et eux seuls) ont un neocortex et il est trs dvelopp chez tous les primates. Sa complexit est seulement plus importante chez h. sapiens.


Ha oui, tu as raison. Je me retire  ::oops::

----------


## souviron34

> Justement, je ne pense que ce soit si essentiel. 
> La notre (ok, a ne la dfinit pas, c'est vrai) est simplement beaucoup plus performante que celle d'un chimpanz ou d'un dauphin, mais, sauf  me dmontrer irrfutablement le contraire, on arrivera pas  me faire avaler qu'elle a une spcificit propre autre que quantitative.
> 
> qu'est ce qui a favoris l'augmentation phnomnale de notre ncphale il y a 4 Ma ? je n'en sais rien (mme si  l'hypothse de Wrangham me semble crdible, comme tu peux t'en douter vu la datation que je donne en exemple supra).


Oui, mais c'est bien pour a que je disais plus haut qu'il y a les 2 aspects..

Scientifiquement, il y a 2 questions :

y a-t-il de la vie ailleurs ?si oui, y a-t-il une vie du mme "style" que la ntre (_avec un certain jugement sur "intelligence"_)

La seconde amne invitablement au questionnement "_si il n'y en a pas, qu'est-ce qui fait notre particularit_" ...

Mais la premire galement - si la rponse  la seconde question est ngative -

Donc que TOI tu n'arriverais pas  avaler que ce soit fondamentalement diffrent ne retire strictement rien  ceux qui, eux , n'arriveraient pas  avaler - sans preuves - que ce n'est rien qu'une volution normale...

Or pour l'instant on n'a pas de preuve, et on a mme du mal  dfinir ce qu'on cherche, comment on caractrise "intelligence" ou "diffrence entre humain et animal"..


Et a rejoint simultanment et le fl sur "les voyageurs du temps" et le fil politique sur l'IVG.

Car, si il n'y a pas de diffrence entre nous et un animal, alors pouquoi est-on choqu par le meurtre, pourquoi est-on, comme toi, totalement contre la peine de mort ???  a moins d'tre pire qu'un vgtalien endurci, un.. (_je sais pas comment on appelle a, quelqu'un qui ne ferait rien, ne mangerait rien que des choses dj mortes_), forcment on tue et on mange des animaux, on en lve, etc...

Si nous sommes un animal comme un autre, alors toute personne qui met en danger la socit doit tre limine, comme c'est le cas dans de nombreuses socits animales.

Si on attache une importance prpondrante  la vie d'un tre, aussi abject soit-il, c'est que on lui attribue une certaine qualit que l'on n'atribue pas  la vache du coin, ou mme au chimpanz.. Quelle est alors cette qualit ???

De mme pour les expriences eugnistes...  On a fait des croisements animaux pour obtenir des races avec plus de viande, plus reproductrices, etc... mais on est choqus qu'on tente des expriences sur des humains...

En fait, tu vois, en discutant comme a et sur l'autre fil, je me dis que l'attachement viscral contre la peine de mort est tout aussi  racines chrtiennes que l'attachement d'autres  lutter contre l'IVG.. : on sacralise une vie.. et/ou la Rdemption possible... (_les remises de peines, la non-application stricte de la perptuit_).

Soit on est une volution normale, soit on est un cas particulier. Et, si on est un cas particulier, qu'est-ce qui fait nore particularit ?

----------


## sevyc64

> Si nous (la Terre, la Vie, les Humains) une exprience de l'Univers, d'aprs vous, est-ce qu'on sera considr comme un succs  reproduire, ou au contraire  il vaut mieux laisser tomber ?


Tu veux une rponse politiquement correcte, ou la vrit ?  ::mrgreen:: 

La Terre, la vie, oui, sans aucun doute. Les humains, c'est dj beaucoup plus discutable. Il n'est pas certain que ce soit la meilleure forme de vie  ::aie::

----------


## Bluedeep

> y a-t-il de la vie ailleurs ?si oui, y a-t-il une vie du mme "style" que la ntre (_avec un certain jugement sur "intelligence"_)


Tout ce qu'on peut mettre c'est une opinion car pour le moins rien n'est dcidable. Donc pour ma part, 
- 1 : je n'en sais rien mais je pense que oui
- 2 : si 1, je suis presque sur que 2.




> Or pour l'instant on n'a pas de preuve, et on a mme du mal  dfinir ce qu'on cherche, comment on caractrise "intelligence" ou "diffrence entre humain et animal"..


La difficult pour ne pas dire l'impossibilit  caractriser la diffrence va dans le sens d'une absence de diffrence, non ?




> Car, si il n'y a pas de diffrence entre nous et un animal, alors pouquoi est-on choqu par le meurtre, pourquoi est-on, comme toi, totalement contre la peine de mort ???


L, tu as du vraiment mal lire ; je ne suis pas du tout oppos  la peine de mort; au contraire je disais que je considrais la position anti-IVG de la mme manire que la position abolitionniste et je n'ai aucune sympathie pour ces deux positions qui me paraissent rlever d'une construction intellectuelle grotesque.

Je suis mme oppos  la sacralisation de la vie humaine, comme je l'ai dj dit dans d'autres fils, sacralisation  qui est d'ailleurs assez propre  notre poque.

----------


## souviron34

> Tout ce qu'on peut mettre c'est une opinion car pour le moins rien n'est dcidable. 
> ...
> La difficult pour ne pas dire l'impossibilit  caractriser la diffrence va dans le sens d'une absence de diffrence, non ?


Sans doute, mais comme tu dis c'est une opinion...  ::): 

Et a n'en fait pas une vrit, ni mme un argument suffisant pour convaincre.. ou rejeter ceux qui pensent diffremment..





> L, tu as du vraiment mal lire ;


Oui je m'excuse, en relisant j'avais compris  l'envers  ::oops:: 





> La Terre, la vie, oui, sans aucun doute. Les humains, c'est dj beaucoup plus discutable. Il n'est pas certain que ce soit la meilleure forme de vie


 ::ccool:: 

J'aurais mme tendance  considrer que c'est une forme de vie assez mal adapte... 

C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles je parlais de "non-viabilit" plus haut.

Mme si des assassinats, des "guerres (civiles ou pas)", des "invasions", "cambriolages", "enlvements",  et "viols" existent dans d'autres socits animales,  il semble que nous soyons une des (pour ne pas dire la seule) espce qui dtruise son propre milieu.

D'un point de vue d'une exprience, c'est un chec..

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu veux une rponse politiquement correcte, ou la vrit ? 
> 
> La Terre, la vie, oui, sans aucun doute. Les humains, c'est dj beaucoup plus discutable. Il n'est pas certain que ce soit la meilleure forme de vie


Oui, c'est aussi ce que je pense.  :;): 

Cette discussion est intressante car elle met en lumire le fait que l'on ne peut dtacher ces questions scientifiques de la philosophie et par consquent du spirituel.

----------


## r0d

> Je suis mme oppos  la sacralisation de la vie humaine, comme je l'ai dj dit dans d'autres fils, sacralisation  qui est d'ailleurs assez propre  notre poque.


Je ne sais pas si c'est propre  notre poque, encore moins  notre civilisation, mais l-dessus je suis d'accord avec toi. Finalement, nous ne sommes qu'un agrgat de cellules, rgies par des lois physiques et chimiques; pas de quoi en faire un mythe.
Mais je comprend tout de mme ceux qui ont besoin de sacraliser tout a. Il y a beaucoup de mystres dans l'tre humain, et je comprend que certains peuvent ressentir le besoin de passer par des reprsentations hermtiques (hermtique dans le sens o nous ne comprenons pas car nous ne pouvons pas comprendre, ce sont des choses qui relvent d'une dimension  laquelle nous n'avons pas accs).

Et pourtant, je suis contre la peine de mort, mais ce n'est absolument pas pour des raisons sacres, ni mme de respect de la vie humaine. Comme je l'ai dj dit, j'ai une forme de respect pour la vie en gnral, de par son caractre complexe et exceptionnel, mais je n'ai pas spcialement de respect ni pour un individu particulier, ni pour l'espce humaine en particulier.

----------


## souviron34

> Et pourtant, je suis contre la peine de mort


Moi je suis contre, en gnral. Pour le seul argument qu'avait utilis Badinter  l'poque : si, que ce soit par un tmoignage tardif ou une avance technologique, on appote la preuve de l'innocence d'un condamn, 20, 30, ou 40 ans aprs, a lui fait une belle jambe, si il est mort  ::aie:: 

Par contre, d'une part c'tait associ (_dans son discours_) avec la notion de perptuit (_qui a disparu, avec les 30 ans max, et les "peines de sret" et les librations conditonnelles_), et d'autre part je ne suis pas contre pour des avatars parfaitements incurables, et qu'on le sait.. : un Ted Bundy avec plus de 300 crimes (_et il y en a quelques autres_), un Fourniret ou un Dutroux, je ne vois rellement pas ce qu'on gagne  les maintenir en vie dans une cellule : on sait  100% qu'ils sont coupables, on ne les relchera jamais, ils ne s'amlioreront jamais, et ils cotent  la socit (_et ils prennent des places)_. Donc,  part ce ct "sacralisation" (_pour eux, mais pas pour leurs victimes_), ce genre de criminels je ne vois pas ce qui drange.

Par contre, le clampin moyen, mme avec 1 ou 2 meurtres passionnels, etc etc, non..A cause du temps, et, pour ceux-l, de la possiiblit de "giurison".. Ou le meurtrier " contrats", qui, bon, trouvera un autre moyen de vivre  60 piges...

Mais le mec de 20, 30, 50, 70 ans, dont on sait pertinemment qu'il a viol, tu, des dizaines, je ne vois pas ce qui nous gne....

----------


## r0d

> Donc,  part ce ct "sacralisation" (_pour eux, mais pas pour leurs victimes_), ce genre de criminels je ne vois pas ce qui drange.


Je dteste le gaspillage. Ce gars a reu une instruction, il a cot de l'argent  la socit,  nous donc. Mme incarcr, il peut se rendre utile. Fabriquer des trucs, rparer des bidules, effectuer des tches administrative, que sais-je... faire de l'art tiens,  pourquoi pas: les psychopathes sont de bons artistes parat-il!
En plus, de ne supporte pas les gens qui sont pays  rien foutre. Donc je suis un farouche dfenseur d'une activit professionnelle pour les prisonniers.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Si nous (la Terre, la Vie, les Humains) une exprience de l'Univers, d'aprs vous, est-ce qu'on sera considr comme un succs  reproduire


 Un succs l'tre humain  ::mouarf::  ?
Oui si tu veux dans  le sens ou c'est le pire tre nuisible qui ai jamais vu le jour.

D'ici quelques annes l'tre humain aura dtruit sa plante, tu parles d'une  russite.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Mme si des assassinats, des "guerres (civiles ou pas)", des "invasions", "cambriolages", "enlvements",  et "viols" existent dans d'autres socits animales,  il semble que nous soyons une des (pour ne pas dire la seule) espce qui dtruise son propre milieu.


Donc dans un sens la dissuasion par la bombe atomique est une catastrophe cologique puisque avant on avais des guerres meurtrires pour liminer des millions tres humain nuisibles, ou alors faudrait il interdit les recherches en mdecine et une nouvel peste bienfaitrice va peut tre voir le jour on peu toujours rver ?

----------


## Bluedeep

> une nouvel peste bienfaitrice va peut tre voir le jour on peu toujours rver ?


Ca j'y crois pas trop, du moins pas naturellement, hlas; mais peut tre qu'un scientifique qui travaille sur des souches virales particulirement nocives sera pris un jour d'une crise de lucidit (comme dans le film "L'Arme des douze singes") : aprs tout, ce sont censment des gens intellectuellement au dessus de la moyenne; on peut donc esprer .....

----------


## phili_b

> aprs tout, ce sont *censment* des gens *intellectuellement* au dessus de la moyenne; on peut donc esprer .....


Mais morale et intelligence ne sont pas lies.

----------


## Bluedeep

::cry:: 


> Mais morale et intelligence ne sont pas lies.


Oui, ce qui vite de devoir mpriser les gens intelligents.

----------


## fredoche

> Justement, je ne pense que ce soit si essentiel. 
> La notre (ok, a ne la dfinit pas, c'est vrai) est simplement beaucoup plus performante que celle d'un chimpanz ou d'un dauphin, mais, sauf  me dmontrer irrfutablement le contraire, on arrivera pas  me faire avaler qu'elle a une spcificit propre autre que quantitative.
> 
> qu'est ce qui a favoris l'augmentation phnomnale de notre ncphale il y a 2 Ma ? je n'en sais rien (mme si  l'hypothse de Wrangham me semble crdible, comme tu peux t'en douter vu la datation que je donne en exemple supra).


Pour sortir de l'aspect quantitatif, parce qu'il est vrai que l'intelligence se mesure de diffrentes faons et a reprsent une branche importante de la psychologie du dbut du sicle dernier : la psychonomtrie. Tests de QI, Binet...

Il y a une forme dintelligence qu'il est difficile d'observer dans le monde animal, sauf peut-tre chez le poulpe ou d'autres animaux volus (orques, dauphins), c'est lintelligence hypothtico-dductive.
Les cphalopodes sont  mille lieux des humains d'un point de vue biologique et physiologique. Ce sont notamment des hyponeuriens

----------


## Aniki

J'en profite que votre dbat soit termin pour venir rabcher  propos des LENRs.  ::P: 

Pour commencer, un petit article croustillant de la NASA.
La citation qui va bien :



> Tests conducted at NASA Glenn Research Center and elsewhere consistently *show evidence of anomalous heat during gaseous loading and unloading of deuterium into and out of bulk palladium*. At one time called cold fusion, now called low-energy nuclear reactions (LENR), such effects are now published in peer-reviewed journals and are gaining attention and mainstream respectability. The instrumentation expertise of NASA GRC was applied to improve the diagnostics for investigating the anomalous heat in LENR.




Ensuite, le petit sminaire sur les LENRs qui se tenait du lundi 27 au vendredi 31 janvier aurait t intressant.
Les vidos sont disponibles ici.
Dans un rsum du sminaire fait par un des participants, on peut trouver ceci : (aucune garantie sur la vracit des faits  :;): )



> *The bottom line is no new physics is required nor does quantum theory need to be ditched to explain the experimentalists observations*. Hagelsteins model posits deuteron  deuteron fusion reactions based on the detection of He4 when excess heat is produced. This is a highly exothermic nuclear reaction which should also generate ~ 24 Mev gamma radiation. In the Pons Fleischmann experiments no such radiation nor neutrons were detected. The question naturally arose where is the missing gamma. Based on condensed matter physics Hagelstein is able to show that the radiation shows up as coherent phonon coupling of the palladium lattice. This is no small feat due to the high (24 Mev) quantum energy. His model also explains how the Coulomb force is overcome thus making deuteron fusion possible.


Ca ressemble a ce que disait Rossi il y a quelque temps...
Sauf que l, ce serait un mec avec un tampon MIT sur le front qui le dit et non pas le vilain Rossi. Est-ce que a change quelque chose ?


Il y a depuis peu sur Youtube une interview du monsieur Hagelstein.
Je n'ai pas encore regard mais les rsums ont l'air de dire que c'est intressant. Ca parle de l'histoire de la "Fusion froide".


Et pour finir en beaut, je vous file le lien d'un livre gratuit sur l'histoire de la "Fusion froide". Ca s'appelle "Excess Heat" de Charles Beaudette.
Je n'ai pas lu non plus (que quelques tous petits extraits) mais a aussi, a l'air trs intressant.

Bonne lecture.  ::D:

----------


## Aniki

Ca avance...

Le journal General Science (avi aux scientifiques : vous connaissez ?) a publi un article qui traite des LENR et de comment peut-on outrepasser la barrire de Coulomb sans trop d'efforts.
 Ca se rapporte entre autre  l'article que je vous avais partag il y a pas longtemps (forme torique des particules, toussa).

@Bluedeep : je ne suis pas l'auteur de l'article et ne je ne vais donc pas pouvoir te prouver les dires de l'article.  ::P:

----------


## Aniki

On approche de la fin de la controverse !
Le deuxime rapport indpendant  propos de l'E-Cat a t publi !

Il semblerait qu'il a d'abord t publi sur arxiv.org mais qu'il a t retir. Il aurait aussi t envoy  un journal (probablement pas Nature ou Science...  ::P: ).


Je vous donne le dernier paragraphe de la conclusion pour les fainants :



> In summary, the performance of the E-Cat reactor is remarkable. We have a device giving heat energy compatible with nuclear transformations, but it operates at low energy and gives neither nuclear radioactive waste nor emits radiation. From basic general knowledge in nuclear physics this should not be possible. Nevertheless we have to relate to the fact that the experimental results from our test show heat production beyond chemical burning, and that the E-Cat fuel undergoes nuclear transformations. It is certainly most unsatisfying that these results so far have no convincing theoretical explanation, but the experimental results cannot be dismissed or ignored just because of lack of theoretical understanding. Moreover, the E-Cat results are too conspicuous not to be followed up in detail. In addition, if proven sustainable in further tests the E-Cat invention has a large potential to become an important energy source. Further investigations are required to guide the interpretational work, and one needs in particular as a first step detailed knowledge of all parameters affecting the E-Cat operation. Our work will continue in that direction.


L'appareil, un cylindre d'aluminium pesant 452g, a tourn pendant 32 jours avec 1g de "combustible". Le COP moyen (ratio puissance produite/consomme) est d'environ 3,5, mais l'accent n'a pas t mis la dessus. Le reacteur pourrait tre plus efficace.
L'analyse des "cendres" du combustible montre une variation des isotopes du Nickel et du Lithium.

Bonne lecture !  ::D:

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> Bonne lecture !


Je n'ai lu que ta conclusion (me sens pas la courage de lire je ne sais combien de pages dans un anglais technique qui n'est pas ma partie et o je ne vais rien comprendre  ::mrgreen:: ), et j'y relve a : 


> *it operates* at low energy and gives neither nuclear radioactive waste nor emits radiation. From basic general knowledge in nuclear physics *this should not be possible*.


_Et pourtant elle tourne..._

a serait bien que d'autres interviennent avant que tu ne te retrouves aux oubliettes de la page 2...

----------


## Aniki

Salut Jipt



> a serait bien que d'autres interviennent avant que tu ne te retrouves aux oubliettes de la page 2...


J'ai pas compris...  ::aie:: 

Edit : Ah, a y est !  ::aie:: 
Tu veux dire qu'il ne faut pas que le thread tombe dans l'oubli et que les spcialistes passent  ct ?
T'inquites pas, le forum cologie est pas trs mouvement.
 Et de toute faon, j'imagine (j'espre) qu'on en parlera dans les mdias. Le monsieur Rossi est trs controvers et les mdias en raffolent !  :;):

----------


## zaventem

Super indpendante la reproduction!  ::aie:: 




> New Energy Times questioned Essn about the March 18-23, 2013, experiment that was, according to the paper, carried out by Essn and his co-authors.
> 
> SBK: In whose building/premises was the experiment performed?
> HE: In Rossis facilities in Ferrara.
> 
> SBK: Who built or constructed the reactor?
> HE: Rossi.
> 
> SBK: Who set up the experiment?
> ...


La suite ici : http://news.newenergytimes.net/2013/...ependent-test/

----------


## Aniki

> Super indpendante la reproduction!


Ce que tu cites, c'est pour le premier rapport... C'est pourtant crit : _March 18-23, 2013_
Pour le second, les tests ont t fait en ... Suisse ! (on peut pas mieux faire niveau neutralit  ::P: )
 Sinon, le reste est toujours vrai. Ben oui, le racteur vient de Rossi et les testeurs n'ont pas connaissance de comment marche le bousin (c'est aussi le but de l'tude...) (d'ailleurs Rossi lui-mme ne doit pas tout comprendre - il avance en mode _try and errors_).
Pour le financement, une partie a t paye par Industrial Heat (la bote qui a achet la proprit intellectuelle de l'E-cat), la _Royal Swedish Academy of Sciences_ et _Elforsk AB_.
La source : (c'est dans les remerciements, page 31)



> This paper was partially sponsored by the Royal Swedish Academy of Sciences, and Elforsk AB. We would also like to thank Officine Ghidoni SA for putting their laboratory at our disposal and allowing
> use of their AC power. Lastly, our thanks to Industrial Heat LLC (USA) for providing financial support for the measurements performed for radiation protection purposes.

----------


## zaventem

Je veux bien mais srieusement? ::weird:: 




> SBK: In whose building/premises was the experiment performed?
> _En Suisse_
> 
> SBK: Who built or constructed the reactor?
> _Toujours Rossi_
> 
> SBK: Who set up the experiment?
> _On a refait la mme exprience que la fois prcdente, donc toujours d'aprs Rossi_
> 
> ...

----------


## Aniki

> Je veux bien mais srieusement?


Srieusement quoi ?

Le fait est que ce racteur ainsi que le combustible est contruit par Rossi. Rossi en donne un exemplaire pour que les scientifiques le teste. Qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire de plus ? Que proposes-tu ?
Ce test est fait pour tester le racteur de Rossi. Si c'est pas Rossi qui le fait mais un autre racteur, ben...  ::aie:: 
Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?

Aprs tu dis "On a refait la mme exprience que la fois prcdente, donc toujours d'aprs Rossi" mais c'est faux.  quoi fais-tu rfrence ?
Ils ont fait l'installation eux-mme dans un laboratoire neutre. Ca limine l'hypothse du cble lectrique cach dans les fondations.
Maintenant, leur systme de calorimtrie est  base de camras thermiques, ce qui n'est pas l'usage dans ce genre de tests. C'est surement le point que tous les sceptiques vont pointer du doigt.
Personnellement, je pense que la marge d'erreur des camras est ngligeable, vu les ordres de grandeur de chaleur dgag. Mais a n'engage que moi !  ::D: 
Sinon, qu'appelles-tu "donc toujours d'aprs Rossi" ? Qu'est-ce qu'il faudrait faire selon toi pour faire un test viable ?

 Ensuite, effectivement, c'est Industrial Heat qui achte les materiaux pour construire le racteur et le combustible. J'ai du mal  comprendre la critique...

Et pour finir "Toujours pas, mais on a a promis qu'il n'y avait pas de triche!" : si Industrial Heat a achet le E-Cat, c'est pas pour en dvoiler tous les secrts au premier venu. Personnellement, a ne me choque pas.
Encore une fois, que faut-il faire selon toi ?
Les testeurs ont tudi le combustible avant et aprs raction. Ils pouvaient faire tout ce qu'ils voulaient avec. Que faut-il de plus ?

Je rajouterai que Rossi a quand mme donn pas mal d'indice sur ce qui aide  faire marcher le bousin. tant donn que Rossi lui-mme est all rencontrer les autres scientifiques du domaine pour connatre leurs derniers avancements, on peut faire pas mal de suppositions quant  la "formule magique".
Depuis longtemps, des rumeurs disent que Rossi  fait de grand progrs aprs une rencontre avec Yeong E. Kim qui lui, utilise du Lithium pour ses expriences...  :;): 


Donc pour finir, j'en conclue finalement que non, je n'ai pas l'impression que tu "[veuilles] bien".

----------


## ManusDei

Parce que a fait trs systme "boite noire".

Tu testes un moteur, ok. 
Mais si on ne sait pas ce qu'il y a dedans, est-ce qu'il n'y aurait pas une autre pile  combustible "cache" dedans, expliquant la production d'nergie ?

----------


## Aniki

> Parce que a fait trs systme "boite noire".
> 
> Tu testes un moteur, ok. 
> Mais si on ne sait pas ce qu'il y a dedans, est-ce qu'il n'y aurait pas une autre pile  combustible "cache" dedans, expliquant la production d'nergie ?


 Ben si y'avait une pile  combustible cache dans le racteur (qui est un cylindre de 450g et 20cm, je le rappelle...  ::roll:: ) qui tient pendant un mois produisant 1,5MWh de chaleur, moi je dis que c'est une super arnaque...  ::D: 
L'arnaque elle-mme serait une prouesse technologique !

----------


## Aniki

Petite correction : le cylindre n'est pas en aluminium, mais en alumine (ou oxyde d'aluminium).



> (...)
>  L'appareil, un cylindre d'aluminium alumine pesant 452g (...)


J'en profite pour rappeler que je suis loin d'tre un expert et j'essaie autant que je peux de ne pas dnaturer les infos que je relaie.
Le mieux tant de ne pas me croire sur parole et de se faire son opinion en lisant les sources que je fournis.

Sinon, je suis tomb par hasard sur le nom de Ronald Richter.
Je me garderai de faire quelque commentaire que ce soit pour viter toute ventuelle drivation en Troll, mais je pense que c'est trs intressant.  :;):

----------


## Aniki

Bonjour tout le monde !

Aujourd'hui, c'est vendredi, et je me sens d'humeur taquine...  ::P: 
Du coup, j'aimerai partager avec vous un article bien rigolo !
Source : Journal of Condensed Matter Nuclear Science vol 13 (page 127)



> Placing the lithium-sulfur test material in contact with the lead anode, pumping down to vacuum, admitting oxygen as a catalyst and electrifying the tube, may have caused the lithium nuclei to fuse with sulfur nuclei, and produce nuclei of potassium (K). As fusion took place, *a fission reaction occurred in which the lead (Pb) anode split into lithium and gold (Au)*. In other words, the process of low energy fusion, in which lithium and sulfur fuse to form potassium, initiates a process of low energy fission, in which *nuclei of lithium are subtracted from nuclei of lead, thus forming gold*


LENR - Alchimie, mme combat ?  ::P: 
Finalement, pas besoin de pierre philosophale, juste de l'tincelle philosophale !!

----------


## Aniki

Je ne rsiste pas  l'envie de vous faire partager cet article.
Je vais en rester l pour le moment.  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> Je ne rsiste pas  l'envie de vous faire partager cet article.


Pas mal !

Allez, pour donner aux autres l'envie de lire, ce tout petit extrait : 


> Mme si les rsultats des expriences dfient les lois connues de la physique nuclaire, et quon ne comprend pas, ce nest pas une raison pour nier la ralit des phnomnes observs. Sinon on naurait jamais accept la dcouverte de la radioactivit par Henri Becquerel et Marie Curie. [...]


 suivre...

----------


## Aniki

Une petite news en passant : Rossi a obtenu un brevet US.*




> Abstract
> 
>  A reactor device includes a sealed vessel defining an interior, a fuel material within the interior of the vessel, and a heating element proximal the vessel. The fuel material may be a solid including nickel and hydrogen. The sealed vessel may be sealed against gas ingress or egress and may contain no more than a trace amount of gaseous hydrogen. The sealed vessel is heated with an input amount of energy without ingress or egress of material into or out of the sealed vessel. An output amount of thermal energy exceeding the input amount of energy is received from the sealed vessel. The fuel material has a specific energy greater than that of any chemical reaction based energy source.


En fouinant un peu, on trouve des choses intressantes, mais ne comptez pas sur moi pour spoiler !  ::P: 

...
Arf, je ne rsiste pas : un COP (rapport nergie produite/utilise) de 11,07 a t calcul.



> COP=(117426+1440113)/140700=1557539=11.07


 PS : j'ai copi le calcul tel quel (pour pouvoir faire une recherche avec copier/coller), mme s'il y a eu un oubli : COP=(117426+1440113)/140700=1557539*/140700*=11.07

*en fait, je ne suis pas sr  100% que le brevet soit acquis ou si la procdure est encore en cours... Mais s'il est publi sur le site de l'USPTO, j'imagine que le brevet est bien acquis, non ?

----------


## souviron34

> *en fait, je ne suis pas sr  100% que le brevet soit acquis ou si la procdure est encore en cours... Mais s'il est publi sur le site de l'USPTO, j'imagine que le brevet est bien acquis, non ?


Non du tout..

En fait, le titre le dit :

*US Published Application*

Pour que le brevet soit obtenu, il faudrait que la rfrence soit :"_Patent no xxxxxxx_".. L c'est juste un dpt de brevet...

----------


## Aniki

Ah ben j'ai bien fait d'tre prudent !!  :;): 

Mais du coup, je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils le publient.
Il y a pas mal de dtails dans le brevet. D'ailleurs, si j'en crois les "on dit", le brevet doit contenir assez d'infos pour pouvoir reproduire l'appareil...
J'avoue que je n'ai pas encore tout lu en dtail et je ne peux donc tre sr...

Ca va faire plaisir aux concurrents, a !  ::P: 
(Certains disent que Brillouin serait plus en avance, mais y a pas grand chose  se mettre sous la dent...)

----------

